# PMA



## Sparklebaby

Hi guys....

After a months break from TTC I have come back to a few changes....new people, new :bfp: but the old PMA group vanished into thin air, so.......
This is for all those girls that have lots of PMA energy to share, for those that need a bit of PMA or for those that just want to talk. no hard and fast rules.
I have been trying for 6-7 months now and I can assure you it does get a little tedious from time to time and the old PMA girls made it so much better.

So in memory of the PMA ladies that have moved on to get their :bfp: I bring back to you

:happydance:Team PMA!:happydance: ​
to get signature:

https://www.glitterfy.com/glitter-words.php 

make sure ur on glitter words.
Use the stars for glitter, daisy pink for sytle and colour. Type Team PMA into text, align centre and size large then gliterfy. copy link for forums and paste into your signature :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

:happydance::happydance:PMAPMAPMAPMAPMA!!!:happydance::happydance:

im still here sparkle....cycle 4.... how are you doing?


----------



## aflight84

YAY sparkle you're back! 
I want to join your Team PMA! I'm ready to take on the world! x x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Tudor Aflight...OMG u guys I have missed u lot lol
just trying to sort out a signature for us........maybe we should have a competition for the best?


----------



## Tudor Rose

glad your back sparkle was sad when you disappear:cry:

but glad your back:happydance:

i leave you to the sig as im no good with anything like that you will have to send me it too please.....im with you to aflight ready to take on the world and his wife :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol awwwww u guys Im so proud of you. i need to find a sparkly thing or something. im no good with them either so bare with me. serves me right for deleting everything when I went on my break lol. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Good to see u back Tudor. :hug:


----------



## Sparklebaby

ha has found sparklee.com


----------



## aflight84

my hospital is playing silly buggers with me still don't know where i stand after loosing the twins so i think sod it i'm going to take each day as it comes and pray my PMA comes up trumps again! xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Is having probs with sparklee grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh im sorry bout your loss aflight :hugs:


my last AF came 8 days early im normally 32 day cycle so i.l see what happens this cycle.


----------



## aflight84

thanks tudor! fingers crossed now i have team PMA I'll get some good news soon!


----------



## Sparklebaby

https://img35.glitterfy.com/83/glitterfy072509T914D38.gif


----------



## Tudor Rose

love it how do i get it?


----------



## Sparklebaby

How do I get the link to you??? :cry: thought if I copied it on here it would be the link.
go to the link - go to glitter words - use the stars for glitter, then the daisy pink, large size and align centre, not that it matters?. thats the best I can do. lol unless someone can help....sorry Il read posts in a sec. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

ok i.i do my best x


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive done it!!! whooooo :happydance: team PMA are back in buisness!!!! :happydance:

well done sparkle!


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. have updated first part of thread to show others how to get sig. :happydance: right....now I have grumbles in my tum tum which could only be a gd sign as I have had food poisoning for the last few days and Im am now feeling quite hungry. so.....Il be back in about 15 mins ish. gonna go grab some toast or something xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

PMA​
:hug:​


----------



## Sparklebaby

aflight84 said:


> my hospital is playing silly buggers with me still don't know where i stand after loosing the twins so i think sod it i'm going to take each day as it comes and pray my PMA comes up trumps again! xxx

Sorry to hear that hun. as you say just take one day at a time. take your time too. after all you have been through, the day it happens and sticks will be the best ever. xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

thanks babes x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehehehe just added my ticker - tried to give it the sperm meets egg look lol :rofl: what dya think lol


----------



## aflight84

love it! hehe


----------



## Tudor Rose

hahaha love it!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hahahahaha who gave this thread the 5 star rating! lol yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Tudor Rose

ME!!!! cos it is........:happydance:


----------



## aflight84

well it has the three best people on the board in here course it is hehehx x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

hahaha like it our team has just 3 members :/


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol Im sure we will get some more lol hey Tudor we in chat if u wanna join us xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i will shortly x


----------



## dawny690

:blush: :shy: Can I join too please, I need a bit of a kick to get my pma back in sync though xx


----------



## aflight84

YAY dawn!


----------



## Sparklebaby

dawny690 said:


> :blush: :shy: Can I join too please, I need a bit of a kick to get my pma back in sync though xx

Of course u can gorgeous. ul find the instructions at the start of the thread on how to add the signature if u want it. I see ur about the same as me cycle wise. when is AF due?

PMA should be enough seeing me back here lol. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> :blush: :shy: Can I join too please, I need a bit of a kick to get my pma back in sync though xx
> 
> Of course u can gorgeous. ul find the instructions at the start of the thread on how to add the signature if u want it. I see ur about the same as me cycle wise. when is AF due?
> 
> PMA should be enough seeing me back here lol. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks huni, of course im excited your back sweetheart :hugs: Af is due who knows when i was due 21st feb before my ov date got changed :hissy: now its due who knows when :cry: Hope your PMA brings you a nice shiny :bfp: huni xxx


----------



## dawny690

You like my new siggy girls?? xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

looking good dawny....sorry bnb is being very slow at refreshing this afternoon. we all in chat if u wanna come and find us xxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> looking good dawny....sorry bnb is being very slow at refreshing this afternoon. we all in chat if u wanna come and find us xxxxxx

Will go on the pc and join you cos chat wont work on my laptop :hissy: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

i think someone needs a PMA cuddle :hug:


----------



## Sparklebaby

boing boing.....

ok so I plan to sign off for the evening soon.
Tomorro will be cd 34 quite poss changing to CD1 but we dont want that do we now.

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

*PMA*​


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> boing boing.....
> 
> ok so I plan to sign off for the evening soon.
> Tomorro will be cd 34 quite poss changing to CD1 but we dont want that do we now.
> 
> PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> *PMA*​

Nooooooo PMA PMA PMA PMA cd34 with a possible :bfp: would be lovely for our sparkle's xxxx


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi girls, I was wondering if I too could join your PMA group? I wasn't part of the original, but I would love to have a new PMA now. I'm on month 9, cycle 7 ttc (CD7 today), and I recognize all of you from the ttc boards when I first joined. I've sort of stopped visiting the regular ttc section and stick mainly to the mid-term ttc group. Those ladies are wonderful but I'd love to have a few other buddies also. You can never have too much support! :)


----------



## NewYearNewMe

May I join you ladies - I am on my 5th cycle and need a lot of PMA!!! I can dish out the PMA but can't listen to my own advice!! :rofl:


----------



## Enid Le Fay

Hey, I need all the PMA I can get. Can I join?


----------



## NewYearNewMe

I luuurrrvvvveeee the siggy! :wohoo:

Just said to my hubby - whats the plan this month then? 
he said - IM GONNA GET YOU GOOD AND PROPER! :sex: thats the plan! :rofl:

anyway - signing off for the night - goodnight ladies!

*PMA*
*PMA*
*PMA*

:wave:


----------



## Sparklebaby

cutie4evr01 said:


> Hi girls, I was wondering if I too could join your PMA group? I wasn't part of the original, but I would love to have a new PMA now. I'm on month 9, cycle 7 ttc (CD7 today), and I recognize all of you from the ttc boards when I first joined. I've sort of stopped visiting the regular ttc section and stick mainly to the mid-term ttc group. Those ladies are wonderful but I'd love to have a few other buddies also. You can never have too much support! :)

sure hunny u dont have to ask. welcome on board. ul find the info for the sig at the startof the post. xxx im signing off now but will catch u soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

NewYearNewMe said:


> May I join you ladies - I am on my 5th cycle and need a lot of PMA!!! I can dish out the PMA but can't listen to my own advice!! :rofl:

welcome to team PMA. see u got ya sig sorted :) catch u soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Enid Le Fay said:


> Hey, I need all the PMA I can get. Can I join?

of course hun. anyone is welcome and noone has to ask. 

Ladies Im signing off for the eveing now so I will no doubt catch up with you tomorro.
by the way keep lots of PMA going for me that my CD34 tomorro goes up and not back to ONE! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

NewYearNewMe said:


> I luuurrrvvvveeee the siggy! :wohoo:
> 
> Just said to my hubby - whats the plan this month then?
> he said - IM GONNA GET YOU GOOD AND PROPER! :sex: thats the plan! :rofl:
> 
> anyway - signing off for the night - goodnight ladies!
> 
> *PMA*
> *PMA*
> *PMA*
> 
> :wave:

:rofl: nice one hope he kept his promise :hugs:


----------



## Enid Le Fay

Hi, girls. I desperately need some PMA today. Yesterday I had a huge argument with my boss. Stressed and hormonal as I am, you know I mouthed back at her (she deserved it) and now I'm afraid I'm going to lose my job. If I lose my job, I'll have to hold off on the ttc thing until I can find a new one. In the meantime, my temps dropped below coverline this morning, CP started dropping yesterday and I was cramping lightly. Right now I really don't know what to do with my life. How can I have PMA under these conditions? :sad2:


----------



## aflight84

Enid sounds like you're having a bad day (((((hugs)))))) If the boss is that much of a cow sounds like you'd be better off outta there! 
karma will bite her on the arse for upsetting you don't you worry! 
as for PMA it ain't over until the fat cow sings so you just wait! there's a :bfp: just around the corner!


----------



## aflight84

Girls i got my hospital appointment through. It's not for the gynea i wanted but it is this week! YAY


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: Anna go girl xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Enid Le Fay said:


> Hi, girls. I desperately need some PMA today. Yesterday I had a huge argument with my boss. Stressed and hormonal as I am, you know I mouthed back at her (she deserved it) and now I'm afraid I'm going to lose my job. If I lose my job, I'll have to hold off on the ttc thing until I can find a new one. In the meantime, my temps dropped below coverline this morning, CP started dropping yesterday and I was cramping lightly. Right now I really don't know what to do with my life. How can I have PMA under these conditions? :sad2:

Hey beautiful. :hugs: sorry ur boss is being a b!tch - maybe she didnt get any action last night or maybe she is on the blob. even so I am sure things will iron themselves out in the end.
I dont really know anything about temps im afraid hunni but like Aflight said it not over till I start to sing ok 

Chin up girly and repeat after me.....PMA PMA PMA PMA.....

(Sorry its not in bright colours for you - Im at work and my system dont allow such luxuries) 

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

aflight84 said:


> Girls i got my hospital appointment through. It's not for the gynea i wanted but it is this week! YAY

:yipee: yayyyyyyyyyy for you. when is it hun??? :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

Afternoon PMA ladies - gosh I really must watch what Im typing I keep going to put PMS :rofl:
How are we all today? Im still on CD34 :yipee: and hoping sincerely I stay that way.....
PMA PMA PMA. (Wish I was at home to do my bright sparkly colours lol)

Im back at work today zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz just having my lunch so thought I would show my face where its needed the most :hug:

Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cazd

Watcha! I wasn't expecting any PMA this month but its crept right up on me!

I'm not at all keen on an Xmas baby.
But I just can't help myself... 2dpo and I'm convinced I'm PG.
In fact... every cycle I'm convinced I'm PG 'till right at the end when I realise I have 0 symptoms and should just pamper up and wait for the :witch:

Well this time we :sex: just twice around ov and TTC took a back seat.
So now I'm thinking... we were so relaxed this time round... oooh - this could be my chance!

Anyway... CD34 !!!
does it normally go that far? and are you going to risk a test? xx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hey Ladies :wave:

Aflight84 - Good to hear you have your appointment xx :hug:

Sparklebaby - Are you testing anytime soon?? :test:

Cazd - You go girl! with your 2dpo PMA - thats the spirit! :wohoo:

Well im on cd5 - :witch: is packing up, she better pack the kitchen sink cause I *am not* (PMA) having her back for another nine months! :rofl:


----------



## cazd

Hiya - I just LOVE the DD calenders...

With a 32 day cycle you'd be due on 3rd Jan.
Or hows about 25th December with a 28 day cycle !!!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

im a pma lady!!!!! i'm so pleased that we are back together again :happydance:
i'm on cycle day 2 today, i was actually relieved that the :witch: got me, after 59 days it was starting to annoy me. I ovulated when my hubby went away for a few days (damn football) it was the first time since temping that ive had a temp rise so i was excited even though i knew we'd missed our chance this time! Im am very optomistic for this cycle, i just hope its shorter this time...although ive ordered 100 opks so they should last a while :rofl:

pma all the way!!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Go ladies :happydance: Go ladies​
Well.....she aint here yet! lets here it for the witch is dead....for now

PMA .......... pma ........................... PMA
..............pma PMA .... P.M.A ..................pma

_I dont wanna seee ya, I dont wanna knowwwwwww ya I want you out that door I tell you OUT OUT OUT!_ 
:af::af::af:​


----------



## Sparklebaby

OK so maybe I HAVE finally flipped lol :rofl: im home now....can u guess lol.

Caz....I have a 33 day cycle. CD 34 usually turns into CD1 but we dont want that do we :) lol :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

2 girlies said:


> im a pma lady!!!!! i'm so pleased that we are back together again :happydance:
> i'm on cycle day 2 today, i was actually relieved that the :witch: got me, after 59 days it was starting to annoy me. I ovulated when my hubby went away for a few days (damn football) it was the first time since temping that ive had a temp rise so i was excited even though i knew we'd missed our chance this time! Im am very optomistic for this cycle, i just hope its shorter this time...although ive ordered 100 opks so they should last a while :rofl:
> 
> pma all the way!!!!!

yayyyyyyyyyy welcome back home hunny. :hugs: 
:happydance::happydance: what with all this happydancing I should lose loads of weight in here :rofl: Shame at ur hubby being away at an inconvenient time. tut. make sure he dont do it again. :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> im a pma lady!!!!! i'm so pleased that we are back together again :happydance:
> i'm on cycle day 2 today, i was actually relieved that the :witch: got me, after 59 days it was starting to annoy me. I ovulated when my hubby went away for a few days (damn football) it was the first time since temping that ive had a temp rise so i was excited even though i knew we'd missed our chance this time! Im am very optomistic for this cycle, i just hope its shorter this time...although ive ordered 100 opks so they should last a while :rofl:
> 
> pma all the way!!!!!
> 
> yayyyyyyyyyy welcome back home hunny. :hugs:
> :happydance::happydance: what with all this happydancing I should lose loads of weight in here :rofl: Shame at ur hubby being away at an inconvenient time. tut. make sure he dont do it again. :hugs:Click to expand...

he is going away in april but its only for 1 night so it should be ok!! I've missed being on here, its like a little family x


----------



## Sparklebaby

missed u too babes. Im in chat room at mo babes if u wanna come join us?


----------



## cutie4evr01

Lisa that's so exciting!!! I really hope she stays far far away for you!!

Enid, I'm so sorry you've had such a rough day. If :witch: shows this time, just have a good cry and try to get your pma back for next cycle. I'm sorry your boss is such a jerk, and I'm sure everything will work out for you! :hugs:

Aflight that's great news about your appt - be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## Sparklebaby

welcome on board cutie. :) :hugs:


well I have a little ditty I have to share with you all, it goes a little something like this...
(to the tune of Daisy Daisy....give me your answer do)

Aunt Flo Aunt Flo
Why do you hastle me?
I dooo not want to see,
your face staring back at me!
All I want is a :bfp:
to lead me to a :baby:
I know you'll look sweet
upon a seat
of a a bicycle
to timbucktoooooo

:rofl:
Yep.....just when I thought I was in the clear, I wake up this morning to find her perched on my protection for last night just in case. :dohh:


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> welcome on board cutie. :) :hugs:
> 
> 
> well I have a little ditty I have to share with you all, it goes a little something like this...
> (to the tune of Daisy Daisy....give me your answer do)
> 
> Aunt Flo Aunt Flo
> Why do you hastle me?
> I dooo not want to see,
> your face staring back at me!
> All I want is a :bfp:
> to lead me to a :baby:
> I know you'll look sweet
> upon a seat
> of a a bicycle
> to timbucktoooooo
> 
> :rofl:
> Yep.....just when I thought I was in the clear, I wake up this morning to find her perched on my protection for last night just in case. :dohh:

Oh no huni :hugs: so sorry she found you xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh gosh ive alot of catching up to do....how is evryone? do we have more PMA ladies?


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh im sorry sparkle :hugs:

ive just realised your name is Lisa as you signed off other posts before! my name is Lisa too!! just thought i,d let you know hehe


----------



## 3 girlies

hi ladies, hope you are all ok! sorry that :witch: got you lisa, we can be cycle buddies (only a few days difference) 

i got a new car today, a 7 seater vauxhall zafira so we have 3 more seats to fill :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

we have a 7 seater zafira. i joke about filling the spare seats


----------



## dawny690

How are you girls today? Still no :witch: here and im too scared to :test: :rofl: I only have one frer left and dont want to waste it on seeing a :bfn: xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i understand how you feel Dawny maybe wait another 24/48 hours?!?! if you can! good luck hun


----------



## 3 girlies

Tudor Rose said:


> we have a 7 seater zafira. i joke about filling the spare seats

my hubby went pale when i joked about having 3 more :rofl:


----------



## cutie4evr01

Sparklebaby said:


> Yep.....just when I thought I was in the clear, I wake up this morning to find her perched on my protection for last night just in case. :dohh:

Oh that stinks - I'm so sorry she found you! :hugs: I'm sure this next cycle will be your BFP!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hey Ladies....its Lunch time. and she has got me good and proper. :hissy:

but hey another cycle is born! :happydance:

Hey Tudor better known as Lisa. :hugs: how are u? yes we do have some newbies to Team PMA although a little quiet at the mo......can tell who the noisy bunch are (cough) :rofl:

Dawny I really dont know how you have the patience to wait but good on you. :hugs:
I would hold out till at least sunday/monday if you can.
How many days late are u again?

Just to remind you ladies Im off work tomorro :happydance: so will be on here a fair bit no doubt. :rofl: but defo in the chatroom.

Keep up the PMA girls....go spread it where you can! 

:hug:

Lisa xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> Dawny I really dont know how you have the patience to wait but good on you. :hugs:
> I would hold out till at least sunday/monday if you can.
> How many days late are u again?

Well seeing as I dont know when I should be due on, due to the fact my last af was forced, Im not sure if im going on a 28 day cycle I would have been due on 21st (5 days late) but if im going on a 38 day cycle I would be due 30th so not late based on a 38 day cycle yet BUT before my mc, my 3 cycles before the one in september which was the one i concieved in even though I didnt get my bfp til dec (it was a really crazy cycle) my LP (luteal phase) was 9 days so by 10dpo af would be here, but im not sure how much the tablets messed with my cycle. I really dont want to use my last frer to see a :bfn: as finances arent great right now :hissy: i know last time my :bfp: didnt show itself til 19dpo so if my temps stay up for that long and no af by 19dpo i will be using my last frer then so only 6 days away :muaha: sorry to be rambling on Dawn xxx


----------



## Enid Le Fay

Hi girls, 

First of all, I want to say Thank you for your support yesterday. I was feeling soooooo misserable, but you guys made me smile. 

I managed not to get fired, but I did get a two week suspension, so I'm now at home and at least I don't have to go to work during AF. 

Temps are still going down and cramps getting a little stronger, but no blood yet. So I'm just waiting. But the funny thing is I don't feel as terrible anymore. I needed my 2 week "vacation". It works out great because DH is home this week. And this is my first real cycle temping, and it does help to get advanced notice that AF is coming. Saves me a lot of tears, so I'm gonna keep temping.

And next cycle I think I'm going to try that sperm meets egg plan and see if I get my :bfp: cause, darn it, I've waited long enough already :hissy:.

Lots of :dust: to all and keep up the PMA. Cause I need it!!:rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

sorry to hear u got susspended but at least u still have a job, which in this current time is not a bad thing.

keep that PMA up girl xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

PMA PMA PMA PMA :dance: :rofl: PMA PMA PMA PMA :wohoo: xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

in complete sleepy mode..........
*PMA PMA PMA PMA*


----------



## Sparklebaby

Sorry that was a bit pathetic......

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​*PMA PMA PMA PMA​*
:hugs::hug::hugs:​


----------



## Sparklebaby

where is everyone tonight???? :( hope to see u all tomorro xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Im hereeeeeeeeee :hugs:

*PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA*

:dance: :dance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

sorry I missed you dawny. :hugs: loving the PMA dance. :kiss:

I have got some minging headache. :hissy: dunno if its cause im heavy or cause i got woken by hubbys phone at 6 and got up to go p then back to bed till half hour ago lol :sleep:

Just taken some nurofen. 

How are u today??? :hug: how are all my PMA girls??? :hug::hugs:


----------



## dawny690

I think the :witch: is on her way here, although my temp was low but I woke up at 6.30am and my alarm went off at 8am for me to take my temp well i turned it off and went back to :sleep: and woke up again at 9.10am so I took my temp and it was low :( mind you at 6.30am I was awake cold as I had no covers on due to oh and the dog nicking them :grr: so I dont know if that affected my temp, but it has a white circle, due to when i went to sleep and woke up again wasn't 3hrs constant sleep and also recorded the time when i took my temp. Anyway if all that wasn't enough I think she is coming as I have major backache, im moody, have cramps in tummy and slight brown spotting on wiping sorry if TMI so im walking round with a pad on just in case as I know she is going to hit me soon according to my chart based on my ov she would have been due tomorrow. But if she does come Im not going to be all :hissy: about it for 2 reasons 1. she will have come on her own without assistance of tablets :happydance: and 2. My LP (luteal phase) has increased from 9 days to 13 days (if she turns up today) was 9 days the 3 cycles before the one i got my last bfp on ok i mc'ed but im happy if i have increased my LP :dance: Hope your all ok PMA PMA PMA PMA if she does come we can have plenty of :sex: :lol: Dawn xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive a pounding head got an almost positive OPK yesterday but didnt DTD had a massive arugument with OH and he slept on the couch until 3am then i felt him crawel into bed.

its quiet today


----------



## Sparklebaby

Tudor Rose said:


> ive a pounding head got an almost positive OPK yesterday but didnt DTD had a massive arugument with OH and he slept on the couch until 3am then i felt him crawel into bed.
> 
> its quiet today

Aw gorgeous.....:hugs: hope ur head gets better soon. if u say that u had an ALMOST poss OPK then Id get making up right now missy just in case. the making up :sex: is always the best. :hug: good for the headache too. xxxx thankfully my headache is on the shift now. couldnt be doing with that on my day off xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

dawny690 said:


> I think the :witch: is on her way here, although my temp was low but I woke up at 6.30am and my alarm went off at 8am for me to take my temp well i turned it off and went back to :sleep: and woke up again at 9.10am so I took my temp and it was low :( mind you at 6.30am I was awake cold as I had no covers on due to oh and the dog nicking them :grr: so I dont know if that affected my temp, but it has a white circle, due to when i went to sleep and woke up again wasn't 3hrs constant sleep and also recorded the time when i took my temp. Anyway if all that wasn't enough I think she is coming as I have major backache, im moody, have cramps in tummy and slight brown spotting on wiping sorry if TMI so im walking round with a pad on just in case as I know she is going to hit me soon according to my chart based on my ov she would have been due tomorrow. But if she does come Im not going to be all :hissy: about it for 2 reasons 1. she will have come on her own without assistance of tablets :happydance: and 2. My LP (luteal phase) has increased from 9 days to 13 days (if she turns up today) was 9 days the 3 cycles before the one i got my last bfp on ok i mc'ed but im happy if i have increased my LP :dance: Hope your all ok PMA PMA PMA PMA if she does come we can have plenty of :sex: :lol: Dawn xxx

:rofl: type happy dawn. hope its not AF but then like u say it could be good for you in your 2 reasons. :hugs: :happydance:
how are u anyway other than that? talking of moody my cat peeved me off this morning lol. stoopid thing. kept meowing at back door and wouldnt shut up, so I opened the door but instead of going out she ran back into the lounge :growlmad::tease: xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

wooooo yeahhh.....:happydance:

I been busy sprinkling lots of *Team PMA *:dust: everywhere this morning :happydance:
cause im feeling good :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

Sparklebaby said:


> wooooo yeahhh.....:happydance:
> 
> I been busy sprinkling lots of *Team PMA *:dust: everywhere this morning :happydance:
> cause im feeling good :)

Glad your feeling positive sparkle....gonna do an OPK in a bit then i.l do another later.......i think im ovulating early this month.


----------



## cutie4evr01

dawny I hope the :witch: is not coming for you. However that's great news about your LP!!

Tudor, I hope you can go make up and get some :sex: because it sounds like now is the time!

We are going to be on vacation next weekend when I expect to ovulate, so I'm excited we should have plenty of :sex: !! :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh enjoy your hol....they say your more likely to concieve when on holiday as your more relaxed fingers x'd for you!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hooohaaahaaa im gonna work out my dates then cause im away up in cumbria on friday 10th :happydance: could this be??? 

let us know how u get on tudor babes xxxx with the opk that is :rofl: u can save the detail of your making up lol.

hi cutie babes xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

No sign yet the spotting I had this morning has gone so :shrug: whatever :lol:


----------



## Tudor Rose

completely forgot to POAS:dohh: its pretty much the same as last night so not ovulating just yet i.l keep testing.


----------



## Sparklebaby

looking good then dawn :hugs: tudor tut tut. dont miss the boat hun


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Sorry i've not been on in a few days i've been lacking in PMA and didn't want to drag you all down with me. 
I met with my new gynea today and felt ready to take on the world afterwards, then i started doing my research and if i have to go down the IVF route the two hospitals he can refer me to aren't NHS and will cost me £4k! 
He said in an idea world i should wait for another two months to ensure i'm ok the pains i'm feeling are my IBS but i've decided after AF i'm going to try - well not try but not not try. see what happens!


----------



## Sparklebaby

you ladies are going to be annoyed with me.....I let my PMA slip. I found myelf in a strange room full of pg women in the chat rooms cause thats where they were all hiding......i was fine then it got the better of me. so i left then spent the next half hour in tears. thankfully kelbez came to the rescue :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

*pma pma pma*


----------



## dawny690

Awwww hun we all get days like that I did not long after my last mc I couldnt stand anyone talking about babies or pregnancy, now im fine PMA PMA PMA PMA I know I will be 3rd time lucky xxx


----------



## dawny690

Girls could you possible look at this post when you get a chance https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ave-some-assistance-expert-line-spotters.html Thanks xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

dawny690 said:


> Girls could you possible look at this post when you get a chance https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ave-some-assistance-expert-line-spotters.html Thanks xxx

running there right now missy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Thanks hun it was :bfn: this morning :( :cry: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

afternoon pma girls, hope you are all ok?
i am still full of pma even after a rather awful visit from the :witch: this week, they seem to be getting more painful each month :hissy:
i'm about to walk to the shop in the rain even though my car is parked on the drive, i am keeping healthy for my future beany...my hubby thinks i'm nuts though!!!:rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs: sorry to hear that dawny. keep that PMA up girl, not over till she arrives. 

Hey 2 girlies - how was your walk? :rofl: i know what you mean about the rain, its peeing down here and all I want is sunshine. :hissy:
I need sunshine for the next few saturdays....pls keep you fingers crossed with me girls I have 2 best mate weddings to go to - yes thats 1 week after the other lol.

xx enjoy ur weekend cause may not get on now till monday. xxx
:hug:


----------



## Enid Le Fay

I have a question for you girls. I know you are not professionals but maybe you can give me some insight. 

Every time I get PMS I am in a more explosive mood. Hence that huge argument with my boss which ended in my suspension. Because I'm ttc, I've been tested for hormonal imbalances and so far everything seems to be in order, so why does it get so bad? It seems like every month it's worse!! Explosions, depression (the _"I just want to die!"_ kind of depression), crying over anything and everything.... I'm usually not the kind of person to be crying all the time, but lately I cry over movies, commercials, any tragedies I may read in the newspaper... and never mind if I read about someone in the forum having a miscarriage! Of course, the whole unsuccessful ttc is not helping either :hissy:. 

When PMS goes away, I start feeling better, but since it's a once a month thing, I need to do something about it cause it's ruining my life!

Anybody go through something similar?


----------



## Tudor Rose

Enid i go through the same thing but i get it when im ovulating too! im terrible with my OH but i cant help it i think the fustration of TTC doesnt help either!

anyway girls i ovulated 4 days early this cycle last cycle my AF was 8 days early so i dont know if my cycle is changing from 32/33 days to 28 days who knows so im in the 2WW now!

hows my PMA girlies doing?
im sorry bout :BFN: Dawny but its not over til the ugly :witch: shows her face!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs: hey Enid, I wouldnt say Im as bad as that but I do get snappy at times too, but mostly triggered by something that annoys me. Dont quote me but are u taking any suppliments? or what is your diet like around af time? I think that can contribute to PMS. Not 100% sure but think evening primrose oil can help on lead up to ovulation (I believe u shouldnt take after u have ovulated - i might be wrong) and also is it vit B6? maybe try and speak with a pharmacist and see if they can recommend anything.

Any news Dawny???? :hug:

Hey Tudor - they must be confusing for you. are u testing for ov then with opk/temps etc. keeping my fingers crossed for you babes. :hugs:

as for me.....well I have been extremely busy the last few days sorting out my spare room. I figured that if and when I fall I dont wanna be humping lrg boxes about so almost got it finished :) Hubby cant wait till the :witch: has gone....he says Im in big trouble when she has lol :rofl::happydance:

PMA :dust: to you all :hug:


----------



## dawny690

2 :bfn:'s here this morning :sad2: :cry:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hug: keep that chin up girly.....I havent started singing yet xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

just to let u know I will be about today on and off. got shed loads of washing to sort out and put away. lol fell a bit behind last weekend what with being ill.


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi girls, sorry I've been out of town for the past few days and haven't been online. Dawny I'm sorry about the BFP/BFN/confusion! I think maybe in a couple days it would be worth a trip down to the docs for some blood tests? I think if you get to 20dpo the blood test should show BFP, and if not, maybe you ovulated later or something? Anyway, I know it stinks not knowing!

Sparkle that is some excellent PMA getting that room sorted out!! Now your baby knows you have everything ready and waiting, so he/she can go ahead and come this cycle! :happydance:

Tudor good luck this cycle!

Enid, I do have bouts of depression/crying over everything a few times during the month that I think are hormonal related, but not the angry moods. I do think it could be hormonal for you too. Even if you've been tested, it depends what time of month you were tested. I've had tests done at different times of the month (like CD3 vs late in the 2ww) and seen very different hormone results. I know they are supposed to fluctuate, but some of my tests were in the "normal" range and others were not, depending on the time of the month. Like sparkle said, I think EPO can help with balancing out some of that. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs T

Hi girls 
I'd love to be in the PMA team.... what do I have to do to become a member????
Ive got loads of PMA.... going through ivf only had 3 follicals on Friday but with lots of PMA over the weekend another 2 showed up today :happydance:
So am guessing egg collection will be on Friday that means the best ever gift will be due to arrive on the 25th December!!!!! :happydance: yeh to PMA :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow Mrs T PMA all the way for you hun!!!

well i noticed my nipples looked odd last night the viens around them more prominant! im anywhere between 3-6dpo as i think i missed my surge with the sticks but definatly O'd as i got loads of EWCM.
but this morning they look normal again so i dont know :shrug:


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh im so down in the dumps was talking to my mum and she was telling me her friend is pregnant and how she didnt want it etc but is keeping it etc...... then hubby came home and told me a colleague of his is 3 months pregnant i know the women and she is totally not maternal shes out partying she is like a big kid her self.

both these women were not planning there pregnancy they where on the pill etc................im 24 young healthy! im on cycle 4 and nothing for me yet and i am maternal. just feel like its so unfair ive waited 2.5 years for this and nothing so far, i mean i know 4 cycles is not long to be trying but still.....


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girlies...

Just thought I would drop by and see how everyone is....I miss you guys! 

Tudor....It will happen when the time is right. Maybe these other girls needed this to make them better people, and sometimes it just doesn't add up, but it WILL happen. Keep up that PMA and trust me you'll have the best shock of your life when it does happen. 

You'll be pleased to know that I'm getting fat, have no clothes that fit me, feel very ill and can hardly move because of boobage! Still wanna join me? 

Loads of PMA to everyone! Love you all!!!! xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya amie cant believ your 10weeks gone already!!!! and yes i still wanna join you....:)


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hey Tudor Im sorry to hear about those girls. Sometimes it just isn't fair, is it? That's good news about the veiny boobs though - definitely a positive sign. Here's hoping this month is yours! :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA

trying not to get excited but i thought i had ovulated 4 days early i had been having 32 day cycles for 3 months then last cycle was 24days so i should of been ovulating based on the 32 day cycle 3rd April, but got positive OPK thurs fri 26th/27th march.
i think i may have actually ovulated a day or 2 earlier than that.

this week felt sick in the afternoons and had to go to bed, my boobs looked veiny the other night. i keep rushing the loo as i feel like im coming on my period but its not its discharge (tmi) there has been a bigg increase.

trying not to get my hope up to much just praying i.l soon get that :bfp:


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive tested and i think i see lines waiting gor hubby to confirm it.


----------



## cutie4evr01

ooh how exciting!!!! :) Please show us a pic!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

my camara wont pic it up but my phone camara will but my hubby threw away the disc that conects my phone to the pc! :duhh: he confirmed there is a line im not seeing things but has told me not to get excited over 2 faint lines they could be evaps but the lines came up within the 10min window so we will see


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> my camara wont pic it up but my phone camara will but my hubby threw away the disc that conects my phone to the pc! :duhh: he confirmed there is a line im not seeing things but has told me not to get excited over 2 faint lines they could be evaps but the lines came up within the 10min window so we will see

Give him a kick up the bum and tell him PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA :rofl: hope this is it for you tudor rose xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh i hope so dawmy i really do! impaitently waiting for the postman hope he brings my tests today!!!

hows you hun? not heard from sparkle for a day or so!


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> oh i hope so dawmy i really do! impaitently waiting for the postman hope he brings my tests today!!!
> 
> hows you hun? not heard from sparkle for a day or so!

Im better today than yesterday but im trying to fill myself with PMA PMA PMA PMA I've not heard from sparkle either I just text her :lol: hope postman brings your tests hun xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

I couldnt wait i went asda and got 2 test i got 2 faint faint :BFP:'s its slightly darker then yesterday. 

oh please stick little bean!


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> I couldnt wait i went asda and got 2 test i got 2 faint faint :BFP:'s its slightly darker then yesterday.
> 
> oh please stick little bean!

Oh huni well done im sending you loads of sticking :dust: xxx


----------



## cutie4evr01

oh tudor that's excellent!! :happydance: I hope it's very sticky for you!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

BOING BOING BOING BOING​
:hug:​
Ladies.....heya, sorry I have not been on for a few days. I have been so busy you would not believe it lol. I do hope you are all well, and judging by what I have just seen I believe there is lots of PMA :dust: to be thrown Tudors way for a :bfp: and a sticky bean :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I hope this is it for you babes xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Il be around today on here so will see u all later hopefully xxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs:
:friends:


----------



## Sparklebaby

wo quiet day on here today. :(
anyway ladies Im outta here for a bit again im afraid, only cause im extremely busy. not to mention away for a long weekend next weekend ;) fertile time baby here I come lol.
so keep up the PMA. Tudor Good luck honey with the :bfp: let me know what happens. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

luv ya all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Enid Le Fay

Hi, girls. Haven't been here for a few days. I was under a lot of stress and ttc wasn't helping so I took a bit of a break. But I am now waiting for O, so I'm getting back on track cause this is my cycle, girls. This HAS TO BE the one!!! After everything I've been through these past few days, I deserve a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!! Wish me luck, girls. 

Lots of :dust: to all.


----------



## dawny690

Hi girls I got my :bfp: today :wohoo: PMA does work xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations dawny! PMA all the way!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Enid Le Fay

dawny690 said:


> Hi girls I got my :bfp: today :wohoo: PMA does work xxx

Congratulations!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

hi girls, how are you all? ive been quiet the past few weeks...mainly because ive had nothing to tell you all about!! im on cd 14, still spotting though!! Has any of you had this before??!! This is my last month using opks as my dh has told me off for spending too much money on them, especially as i have such long cycles etc! still temping, chart looks alot more stable this time, waiting patiently for my temp rise!!!

congrats dawny!! :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

OMG dawn thats great news! 

Well AF hit on saturday first one since the twins and it's hell on earth! But once it's over i'm jumping back on that horse and i'm going to get my bfp! Just you watch


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> OMG dawn thats great news!
> 
> Well AF hit on saturday first one since the twins and it's hell on earth! But once it's over i'm jumping back on that horse and i'm going to get my bfp! Just you watch

You will get it babe I know you will PMA come on :bfp: go to Anna's house and bloody stay there :happydance: xx


----------



## aflight84

where has all our PMA gone girls?! I'm not liking this! 

:witch: has now left the building so bring on the :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## dawny690

PMA PMA PMA PMA :D xxx


----------



## aflight84

Thanks dawn! can i have your mojo too now you got your BFP? hehe x x


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> Thanks dawn! can i have your mojo too now you got your BFP? hehe x x

Sure babes :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: you deserve it babe xx


----------



## aflight84

hehe thanks x


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya girls well my bleeding from my miscarriage has stopped. weather we will carry on ttc i dont know it was a blow and its knocked me sidewards how are my PMA girls?


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> hiya girls well my bleeding from my miscarriage has stopped. weather we will carry on ttc i dont know it was a blow and its knocked me sidewards how are my PMA girls?

Nice to see you around hun, Sparkle's sends you her love and :hugs: glad the bleeding is easing off :hugs: xxx


----------



## aflight84

Tudor Rose said:


> hiya girls well my bleeding from my miscarriage has stopped. weather we will carry on ttc i dont know it was a blow and its knocked me sidewards how are my PMA girls?

Hey baby girl i'm so sorry I hope you are ok :hug::hug::hug:
x x x


----------



## aflight84

Girls where are you! We all need to stick together PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA x x x


----------



## dawny690

Im here still PMA PMA PMA PMA xxxx


----------



## aflight84

where have they all gone! I don't want to be on my own ARGH


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> where have they all gone! I don't want to be on my own ARGH

Sparkle's cant get on much at the mo with being busy, tudor is still grieving cant say I blame her, so its just you and me at the mo hun so we have to keep the PMA PMA PMA PMA up :lol: xx


----------



## aflight84

oh man well i'm going to spread the word to them all PMA is the way to go!


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> oh man well i'm going to spread the word to them all PMA is the way to go!

:rofl: you go for it huni xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

flying visit ladies....but just want you to know PMA for me all the way too. busy weekend this weeken ;) if u know what I mean. I gotta go catch that easter egg. so sorry I havent been on, not to say I havent been thinking of you all. Tudor I am so so sorry for your loss baby. u know where we are if you ever need us. xxxxx
Love you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Lisa ....... :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

oh easter egg hunt you go girl!!! x x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

Im outta here, hopefully to come back with a bean in my pocket ;) xxxxx keep the PMA going, il be back on Weds xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hello pma girls, ive got a positive opk.....woooooo hooooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance:
well not just 1....but 5 :rofl: i got a bit excited so i had to check that the tests werent faulty!! ive posted them in the gallery as im rather proud of them :rofl:
i think i will ovulate tomorrow, ive already worked out my due date (pma) its the first week of january!!!!!!!!!
how are you all doing?


----------



## aflight84

YAY go you!!!!
go catch that easter eggy! x x x


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls, 
Good to see so much new PMA. I'm trying to keep it going for you all too. I'm here in spirit!! 

Hope we all had a nice easter and enjoyed Farrrrr too much chocolate!!!! :rofl: I'm off to go and watch Sweeney Todd while eating a rather large bar of galaxy.......mmmmmmm Johnny Depp! :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

hello, ive just had a temp dip....ovulation dip!!!!!! so i should ovulate today........woooo hooooo im 0dpo!!!!! cant wait till tomorrow i'll be 1dpo lol!! my little eggy could be fertilising as i write this!!


----------



## aflight84

YAY you go girl! 

No chocolate for me over easter but hubby did treat me to new diamonds YAY! 

I so need help with PMA at the moment. I've been struggling with bladder infections since I lost the twins and had to have antibiotics last week. I seem to be getting all the signs of the biggest side effect Thrush now i'm worried I'm going to miss out this cycle cos I'm not suppose to bd am i?!


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> YAY you go girl!
> 
> No chocolate for me over easter but hubby did treat me to new diamonds YAY!
> 
> I so need help with PMA at the moment. I've been struggling with bladder infections since I lost the twins and had to have antibiotics last week. I seem to be getting all the signs of the biggest side effect Thrush now i'm worried I'm going to miss out this cycle cos I'm not suppose to bd am i?!

wow diamonds....lucky girl!!

not sure about bd & thrush!! if you treat the thrush straight away i think you could be ok, but like i say im not 100% sure!

sending you lots of PMA & a :hugs: too xxx


----------



## aflight84

thanks hun, yeah last year we got married and we did a few things on a tight budget including my ring so we said we would replace them later on. I was walking past a shop in town and this just caught my eye. It's second hand but completely beautiful and makes my engagement ring look much nicer along side it so i'm a happy bunny! 

I started treating the thrush first thing this morning so fingers crossed! x x x


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> thanks hun, yeah last year we got married and we did a few things on a tight budget including my ring so we said we would replace them later on. I was walking past a shop in town and this just caught my eye. It's second hand but completely beautiful and makes my engagement ring look much nicer along side it so i'm a happy bunny!
> 
> I started treating the thrush first thing this morning so fingers crossed! x x x

awwww i love it when things just happen like that, thats how i spotted my engagement ring, just strolled past the shop window & it sparkled at me, i begged my dh for it but a few weeks later it had gone, i had a major strop on as it was a one off design, he had bought it & proposed a few weeks later!!


----------



## aflight84

ahh how lovely!


----------



## Sparklebaby

boing boing.....my my this is a quite room. how is everyone? sorry I havent been about. been busy with weddings and egg catching. Im not entirely sure but I think ovulation was yesterday as I had the lower adominal pains but no ewmc - prob all the :sex: we had yesterday just in case lol. hoping and praying that I released an eggy for the spermies to munch on. gonna give it til tomorro as I have previously ov'd on cd 22 as well. really hoping and praying that I get a beanybaby this month :)


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> boing boing.....my my this is a quite room. how is everyone? sorry I havent been about. been busy with weddings and egg catching. Im not entirely sure but I think ovulation was yesterday as I had the lower adominal pains but no ewmc - prob all the :sex: we had yesterday just in case lol. hoping and praying that I released an eggy for the spermies to munch on. gonna give it til tomorro as I have previously ov'd on cd 22 as well. really hoping and praying that I get a beanybaby this month :)

yay you're back :happydance:
im 1dpo today so we should be testing at the same time!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

where is everyone???? :( I want to tell you all about my sore boobies lol :rofl: yes Im 2dpo? possibly and already I have slightly tender boobs. keeping my fingers crossed this is a good sign as not had it this early before.
How are we all today?? xxxxx :hug:


----------



## dawny690

Im here hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey Dawny. how u doing? everything ok??? I cant get over the fact that my boobs hurt already. not as much as usual but considering I have only just ov'd a little unusual. keeping my PMA fingers crossed lol. where is everyone then???


----------



## 3 girlies

im here too :hi:
i had to do my ironing this morning as the pile was almost as tall as me :rofl:
i'm also 2 dpo today, got a nice temp rise this morning :happydance:
my boobs are tender too which is unusual for me, i hope its a good sign for us!! Also (tmi alert!!) my cm is creamy and thick, last month i had ewcm the whole of my cycle!!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

I have BD so much this cycle I havent even seen the EWMC lol :rofl: fingers crossed for us all then xx


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi girls, sorry I haven't posted in a while, we were on vacation for a bit then I went to visit some family. Anyway, we are back now and I too am 2dpo today. Here's hoping this month is lucky for us! I'm going to go read through all the posts I missed now...


----------



## Sparklebaby

wb cutie. :) :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs: morning ladies. how are we all this morning. nothing major thats new to report today. nipples are still a little tender, had a slight lower backache last night but all groovy.

I have also kept something else quiet :rofl: a friend gave me a pack of opk that were out of date so I am by no means going to take it as gospel. but.....CD 20 I took a test and had 2 lines although both were not strong strong if that makes sence. but both were the same strength (almost like the colour had worn off because they were out of date) well I did another last night and the test line was near enough invisible in comparison to the line to say it had worked. sooooooooooooo I think CD 20 must have been my ovulation day. :yipee: meaning im 3dpo today. :)


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> :hugs: morning ladies. how are we all this morning. nothing major thats new to report today. nipples are still a little tender, had a slight lower backache last night but all groovy.
> 
> I have also kept something else quiet :rofl: a friend gave me a pack of opk that were out of date so I am by no means going to take it as gospel. but.....CD 20 I took a test and had 2 lines although both were not strong strong if that makes sence. but both were the same strength (almost like the colour had worn off because they were out of date) well I did another last night and the test line was near enough invisible in comparison to the line to say it had worked. sooooooooooooo I think CD 20 must have been my ovulation day. :yipee: meaning im 3dpo today. :)

im 3 dpo today too :happydance:
i have been having cramps today!!! i checked my cp (tmi) its really soft & closed...not sure if thats good or bad but im sure its different to last month!

what date are you going to test? i was going to wait until the 27th but i have some ics so might not last that long!! :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

OOh girls....all of you at 2DPO....there could be an influx of PMA peeps all on the same day...god help first tri!! :rofl:

Hope you're all ok. I'm very hormonal today as I have been having trouble at work and have decided that my chosen career should indeed be housewife (I know it's just hormones! so don't worry about me! :rofl:)

Hope we're all ok. Keep up that wonderful PMA stuff!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mmmwah! hey chickadee.

yeah could well be if things carry on but not holding out till the fat lady sings.

I have had a few niggles today but nothing heavy, all the usual signs of AF but then what would I know how being preg feels lol.
Hows it all going then Aimee? miss u lots. xxxx

I dunno when Im gonna test tbh. CD 33 falls on 27th for me. think Im gonna try and hold out till at least then unless anything completely diff happens between now and then lol :rofl: OMG 10 days to go! shocking.


----------



## Sparklebaby

hmmmmm, never really taken much notice of my cm after ov but I believe its supposed to be quite dry after. sorry if tmi but just been for a pee and its quite creamy. hmmmmmmm


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
So sorry i've not been around the last few days i've been on a course with work and had no access to the internet God i've missed you all! 
I've been on a sales skills course and it hink i've learnt a few things i can use to help keep up my PMA! 
Some PMA for me today - got my first high on cbfm so i'm hoping that over the next few days i might find i get my peak after all!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hiya sparkle!!!! :hi: :friends:

Things are going well....especially now it's the weekend!!!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Have my scan on Tuesday so will be letting the world of facebook know then....so no more cryptic messages!! :rofl:

Keep up the PMA girlies....it all sounds so promising, could do with some company!


----------



## 3 girlies

i can smell onions but i havent been near any......random & totally unrelated to pregnancy but i just though i would share that with you all :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol at you 2 girlies. :rofl: someone cooking them maybe??

wb anna. we have missed you too. so so quiet in the land of PMA lol. good luck with that peak girl!

aimee - gd luck with the scan on tues hun :hugs: I hope all goes well. :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

I so hope it all happens soon only not sure if the overy will give up the hormone with or without releasing the egg
i have no idea what happens if the overy with no tube releases where does it go ARGH too many questions


----------



## Sparklebaby

keep strong babes keep strong. :) in chatroom if ur about xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm 5 dpo today & this 2ww is driving me crazy :hissy:
its been on my mind all the time. I keep wishing the days away till i can test! 

oh & thankfully the onion smell has finally disappeared :blush:

how are all the rest of the pma ladies getting on? 

this thread has gone way too quiet!! :shrug:


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Well the PMA is working, I got my Peak on Saturday again this morning and (TMI alert!) today i have more EWCM than you can shake a stick at so i'm hoping it's all a good sign! Means i'm officially in the two week wait EEEK!!! x x


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> Hey Girls,
> Well the PMA is working, I got my Peak on Saturday again this morning and (TMI alert!) today i have more EWCM than you can shake a stick at so i'm hoping it's all a good sign! Means i'm officially in the two week wait EEEK!!! x x

:happydance: yay the 2ww :happydance:

its going really slow for me :hissy:


----------



## aflight84

when you testing babes?


----------



## 3 girlies

the 27th if i can last that long!!


----------



## aflight84

well i'll be like a week afte ryou so good luck hun x x


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck to you too. i hope we both get a :bfp:


----------



## aflight84

snap! fingers crossed hun PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## Sparklebaby

boing boing :) PMA PMA PMA :) tww SUCKS but hey all gd so far. feel very heavy today for some reason, maybe it was the gardening i did yesterday lol/ i swear my boobs look huuuuuuuuuuuuuge today too lol. hmmmmmmmmmmm might have to ask for hubbys opinion later lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

6dpo......twinge on right, back ache low down, heavy feeling.........half way through the tww.....Id be expecting something to happen soon if I have caught that egg this month. bb still tender. anyone else got anything yet???


----------



## aflight84

I'm sure he'll give you his happy honest opinion hehe! 
Not long till testing lisa!


----------



## 3 girlies

well boobs a bit tender, cramping comes & goes, i've been so tired!!

I poas today.....i know, what was i thinking???...it was of course a :bfn: , but there was a slight evap, so i had something to look at :rofl:

Reese went back to school today so i went shopping & got my frer for tuesday. my dh wants me to do it on friday but i dont think i have enough time to prepare myself for a :bfn: by then!!

cm has gone, it didnt do that last month??? :blush:

why oh why do i symptom spot this early???


----------



## Sparklebaby

yeah but if ur the same as me things will start happening at 6dpo....possibly as thats when its poss for implantation. I think the longer u leave it the better. not 100% but without my calendar at home Im a bit blind, think af is supposed to be due this weekend? so Im gonna test maybe On the day Im due? got a feeling its saturday. if thats the case maybe I should do it on friday so i can let u girlies know lol xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

im back girls, starting all over again. waiting for af to show so i can start tracking, its a little late but i got :bfn: on test which i expected anyway so no im just waiting for the :witch: to show then im starting ttc.

i keep think how i felt when i got my positive and i was so happy crying and thanking god even. when i realise how happy i felt it made me realise i need to look to the future not the past.

so here goes PMA all the way!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Good for you Tudor and welcome back. thats what its all about hun, looking forward to the future :) :hugs: keep that PMA up. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

welcome back tudor rose :hugs:

i have just been wondering if anyone has heard from tasha & bump???


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi girls 6dpo for me too and no symptoms at all! I've been very busy so the time is passing quickly. Welcome back Tudor and great attitude! :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hi Cutie hun :hugs:

God I cannot concentrate. its so stuffy in this office. dreading summer time. lol.
I feel sleepy too and nose has gone a bit funny lol. every time I look down at my work I get an eye ful of boob lol :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

YAY tudor welcome back! 

I've got some PMA for ya - get this - my due date is Jan 10th 2010!!!! I'm going to keep telling myself that and pray with PMA that it happens!


----------



## Sparklebaby

nice on Anna lol how many dpo are u??? then I can work out my due date :rofl: Im 6dpo.

I want to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep :(


----------



## aflight84

maybe 1 or 2 haha. i went from the first day of my period. when was your's i'll find it out for you and how long is your cycle normally?


----------



## Sparklebaby

26th march day 1 of af/cd1 cycles usually 33 days long :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

going home in a second so will pick up my pma due date later xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

boing boing.....im getting heartburn. had it 3 nights on the trot now.


----------



## aflight84

right missy you're due on the 7th Jan! bring it on 3 days apart! hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

huh? what site did u use? 2 that i used said 31st dec lol. just put a thread up too lol


----------



## aflight84

www.cowandgate.co.uk it allows you to change the length of cycle which apparently also impacts on it.


----------



## aflight84

PMA is working girlies - look at my FF! 3 DPO whoop whoop!


----------



## Sparklebaby

fingers tightly crossed for u anna. :hugs: Im 7dpo and trying so hard not to symptom spot lol :rofl: hows are my ladies this morning anyway? we have lovely sunshine this morning although a little hazy. just hope this office aint too hot today, cant do another day like yesterday. xxx


----------



## aflight84

it could all start happening now lisa how exciting! 

it's beautiful blue skys and lovely and warm here. I decided to go through my wardrobe this morning to wear something bright and spring like and i've been showered with compliments all morning and hubby's not even seen me yet hehe x x


----------



## 3 girlies

my temps look rubbish!!!! :hissy:

i have stabbing pains in my boobs, but sometimes they are tender & other times they dont hurt at all!!! 

i slept so well last night so i woke up feeling refreshed!!



aflight- your chart is looking good, you are officially in the 2ww :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

chick your chart is spot on for a implantation drop! that's not rubbish!


----------



## Sparklebaby

trying so hard to not think about it Anna but yeah, taking a back seat view and if anything pops up Il move down to the front of the auditorium lol :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

well i'm keeping everything crossed for you hun! can't believe my chart says 3DPO that's three days past ovulation meaning YAY i ovulated! 
Blood tests on friday better bloody confirm it!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hope they do hun I hope they do.

Its bloomin hot in this office again. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. oh....btw just went to powder my nose and as I came out of the loo I felt a little light headed but not sure if thats just the heat talking. only time will tell........


----------



## aflight84

it can't be that hot babes so fingers crossed x x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

my thermometer says 26c/78.8f

had another light head spell when I got up to go put a file away.......hmmmmm.
one of my friends asked me if I was ok as I looked drunk and she felt my head and said u do feel quite warm


----------



## aflight84

oh fingers crossed hehe x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

Witchy poo where are youuu??????
Well the old hag is now 6 days late! 6 days

I tested on sunday SMU got :bfn: my body is a mess i think after last month i will test again some time this week! my boss is bogging me with loads of work which i have to do at home so its getting the time to get my butt to the supermarket.

anyway so far my boobies look bigger a bit veiny i think, there not sore but they ache and i get twinging pain every now and then dont think my nipples look different i dont know. 
getting loads of creamy cm! have to wear a panty liner, for the past 2 weeks had a pulling sensation on m right side and today twinges on my left side.
Im really thursty have bad bad nibbles! cant stop munching hehehe!
as for my mood swings:muaha: 
its not over til the old :witch: shows her ugly mug. if im sucessful this cycle im due xmas eve!! :bunny: :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

hello tudor, i hope you get your :bfp: when you test again.


well my temp went back up for today atleast so im happy! i've decided to test on friday with my frer when i'll be 10 dpo, i'm trying to stay positive as even if its a :bfn: at least my cycle will have been loads shorter this month, my last one lasted for 59 days!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

fingers crossed for you 2 girlies!
well hubby is ill today and not going work.
so i have stacks of ironing to do! i managed get my work done last night whilst hubby watched the match. i have to go a course this after noon on dementia training. then pick the kids up from school and pre-school, then home to do my weekly shop online of course! so im a buusy bee, think i.ll oreder some internets tests today whilst im at it.

hows all the other PMA girlies any symptoms yet sparklebaby?


----------



## Sparklebaby

oooooo tudor....6 days late. I hope its a case of ur very fertile and you get a nice bit FAT :bfp: :hugs: :)
good luck with that.

Well what do I have to report?. I got home from work yesterday and instead of plonking myself down I got stuck into some dusting etc.
nothing else major ? to report other than a little heartburn last night when I went to bed, I took my bra off and wanted to put it straight back on again, they really hurt and felt bruised when they hung freely :rofl: and then on a couple of occaisions during the night I woke up in a hot sweat, what was that in aid of? i dont even wear jimjams and the duvet was not over me.

I hear a lot of girls saying they had vivid dreams, being a bit dumb what does this mean? I had a few strange dreams, one where I was running around a thin grass track all hilly and slipery and then I came across a large drop where I had to jump over it but missed and fell in the ditch :rofl: WTF! I forget what the other one was now but i know it was a strange one and involved staff at my work lol.


----------



## aflight84

hey girls,
i'm keeping everything crossed for you tudor! 
i put in todays data on FF and it's changed my O day actually to the day i got supa lucky so i'm hoping for the best! back to 3DPO!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning Anna :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

how are you today my lovely!


----------



## Sparklebaby

yeah not bad at the moment other than trying to motivate myself to start working. i feel tired cause of my restless night. wish I could just go back home and curl up and sleep lol.

might go outside in a minute and get some fresh air, quite stuffy in the office again xx how are u hun?? xxx


----------



## aflight84

I just did that it helped loads! sat in the sun for 5 and just enjoyed it hehe! 

why did you have a restless night babes?! 

you so need to get MSN so you can come chat to me!


----------



## Sparklebaby

cant access anything like that at work sadly. I dunno y, all I know is I had some strange dreams and woke upa few times sweating baaaaaaaaaaaaaadly!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

speaking of dreams ive had wierd one this week! i had 2 last night. 1st one was i was learning how to drive and kept crashing but never camaged anything.
the 2nd was id forgot my daughters lunch for her chool trip in the dream i was runing home to get it but even though i was running i wasnt getting anywhere lol.
incidently my dayghter is on a school trip today i shot out of bed and checked i had everything ready!


----------



## Sparklebaby

dreams are funny things arent they lol xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

after Mrsq2b falling preg and adding her tww symptoms i HAVE DECIDED TO ADD A FEW MORE TO MINE. ooops soz bout caps.

had a few spots but usually get those so dont think I can count those. this morning I had a strange pain in my left side of groin and left calf, felt like a trapped nerve, got lower back ache again too.


----------



## Sparklebaby

OMG......I could so shut my eyes sitting upright and fall asleep right now lol. I have also realised something else, not only is this thread soooooooooooooooooo quiet and lonely today I have also been for a pee whislt at work 3-4 times today, which I have just realised is a little more than normal. I really hope these arent phantom symptoms or I will screeeeeam and screeeeam until Im sick :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

your symptoms are all looking really good lisa.

i have still got quite bad cramps & my boobs are getting bigger by the day, my fave bra doesnt fit me!!! i have also been to the loo alot more than i normally do, although it might be because i keep cheeking to see if im spotting as i spot for quite a few days before af (nothing yet though)

i have a craving for cake....most likely not pregnancy related but i will indulge just incase my body needs it!! :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

2 girlies said:


> your symptoms are all looking really good lisa.
> 
> i have still got quite bad cramps & my boobs are getting bigger by the day, my fave bra doesnt fit me!!! i have also been to the loo alot more than i normally do, although it might be because i keep cheeking to see if im spotting as i spot for quite a few days before af (nothing yet though)
> 
> i have a craving for cake....most likely not pregnancy related but i will indulge just incase my body needs it!! :rofl:

:rofl: @ cake mmmmmmmm yum. sounds like a plan to me. :)

funny u say about checking for spotting, I been on tissue inspection too :rofl: there is still hope for us yet. its so quiet on here today its depressing lol.
just been for some fresh air before I fall asleep.


----------



## Sparklebaby

oooooooooooooooooooooo yawn ....... I have got an earache thats just come on, feels like im being stabbed in the ear with a knitting needle. cant stop yawning either. cant wait for 3.45/4 so i can go home


----------



## Sparklebaby

cant take this any more - Im off home now ladies xxxx will see how I feel when I get in. might have a sleep.


----------



## 3 girlies

im feeling really tired too, it must be the warm weather (& our pregnancy hormones of course) 

someones having a bbq, i can smell it, i could really eat a burger with loads of melted cheese & fried onions right now. ive got to stop thinking about food, i'll end up the size of a house at this rate :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

OMG SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE......I cant stop shaking! just before i left work I went to pee. about the 5-6 time during work, i got in almost bursting at the seams to go again. something made me grab the opk tests i have and p on it. guess what......there is a faint line. OMG IM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SCARED ITS NOT FUNNY .... well it is but i dunno if to laugh or cry. I need someone that can take a mobile phone pic and put it online for me. HELP ME :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> OMG SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE......I cant stop shaking! just before i left work I went to pee. about the 5-6 time during work, i got in almost bursting at the seams to go again. something made me grab the opk tests i have and p on it. guess what......there is a faint line. OMG IM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SCARED ITS NOT FUNNY .... well it is but i dunno if to laugh or cry. I need someone that can take a mobile phone pic and put it online for me. HELP ME :cry:

Here they are for you babe I defo see something but opk's are not 100% reliable if using as hpt's til you have a :bfp: on hpt xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo098.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 31









Photo099.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 19









Photo099 inverted.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanku so much for doing that dawny. was just reading about the lines being as dark as the test line. but i know for a fact that I did a test on ov day - 2 lines. did a test about 3-4 days past ov and nothing whatsoever in comparison to now. I really must calm down and not get my hopes up. wee was not even a stashed load, it was about half an hour since the last. I might do a HPT tomorro and see.


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> thanku so much for doing that dawny. was just reading about the lines being as dark as the test line. but i know for a fact that I did a test on ov day - 2 lines. did a test about 3-4 days past ov and nothing whatsoever in comparison to now. I really must calm down and not get my hopes up. wee was not even a stashed load, it was about half an hour since the last. I might do a HPT tomorro and see.

Well its possible then babes especially if wee was weak anyway go on do a hpt babe my fingers are crossed for you F'X xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

wow lisa, i have such a good feeling about you this month :happydance:


i have started spotting & teamed with the cramps i think i'm out this month :cry:


----------



## Sparklebaby

2 girlies said:


> wow lisa, i have such a good feeling about you this month :happydance:
> 
> 
> i have started spotting & teamed with the cramps i think i'm out this month :cry:

oh sweetheart, I hope not. :hugs: keep poss until u get full flow. it could be inplantation babes.

my friend just said to me there was something in my starts yesterday about twins :shock: and her daughter who is 6 said yes Li Li (thats what she calls me) is having a baby.


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> wow lisa, i have such a good feeling about you this month :happydance:
> 
> 
> i have started spotting & teamed with the cramps i think i'm out this month :cry:
> 
> oh sweetheart, I hope not. :hugs: keep poss until u get full flow. it could be inplantation babes.
> 
> my friend just said to me there was something in my starts yesterday about twins :shock: and her daughter who is 6 said yes Li Li (thats what she calls me) is having a baby.Click to expand...

:rofl: thats cos you are babe xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> wow lisa, i have such a good feeling about you this month :happydance:
> 
> 
> i have started spotting & teamed with the cramps i think i'm out this month :cry:
> 
> oh sweetheart, I hope not. :hugs: keep poss until u get full flow. it could be inplantation babes.
> 
> my friend just said to me there was something in my starts yesterday about twins :shock: and her daughter who is 6 said yes Li Li (thats what she calls me) is having a baby.Click to expand...

i'm a twin!!!!....& i have younger twin brothers, we used to look so strange going out as a family when we were younger (we are 2 sets of identical twins!) i can't wait to see if its true, Its all that pma, its working in abundance :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

omg me with twins....im the size of a brick house as it is lol


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> omg me with twins....im the size of a brick house as it is lol

OI you stop that marlarky now babe your beautiful babes and you will be a yummy mummy no matter what your size is babe xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanku gorgeous. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx love you dawny. mmmmmmmmmmmwah. hehehehehehehehe. Have decided to wait till i do my hpt tomorro morning before telling hubby. do u thinks im normal by thinking omg got to sort the spare room out, got to hope and pray I find maternity clothes that fit yadda yadda yadda. woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :wohoo: :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:​*PMA​*
:muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:
:happydance::rofl::happydance::rofl::happydance::rofl::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> thanku gorgeous. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx love you dawny. mmmmmmmmmmmwah. hehehehehehehehe. Have decided to wait till i do my hpt tomorro morning before telling hubby. do u thinks im normal by thinking omg got to sort the spare room out, got to hope and pray I find maternity clothes that fit yadda yadda yadda. woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :wohoo: :rofl:

No way babes thats wonderful PMA keep it going babes love you too babes MWAH xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:​*PMA​*
> :muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:
> :happydance::rofl::happydance::rofl::happydance::rofl::happydance:
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:

STAY AWAY FROM LISA YOU NASTY :witch: or else :gun: :grr: :trouble:you and me will have to take it out side and you will die biatchy :witch: come visit me instead pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee???


----------



## Sparklebaby

dawny690 said:


> Sparklebaby said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:​*PMA​*
> :muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:
> :happydance::rofl::happydance::rofl::happydance::rofl::happydance:
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM LISA YOU NASTY :witch: or else :gun: :grr: :trouble:you and me will have to take it out side and you will die biatchy :witch: come visit me instead pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee???Click to expand...


:rofl: bless u hun, im shooting off now but all will be revealed tomorro morning xxx expect to be woken early lol :hug:


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklebaby said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:​*PMA​*
> :muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha:
> :happydance::rofl::happydance::rofl::happydance::rofl::happydance:
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM LISA YOU NASTY :witch: or else :gun: :grr: :trouble:you and me will have to take it out side and you will die biatchy :witch: come visit me instead pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: bless u hun, im shooting off now but all will be revealed tomorro morning xxx expect to be woken early lol :hug:Click to expand...

Hehe will be up at 6am for my first day at work :D am working 8am-2pm tomorrow :D :D good luck babes xxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

well tested with a digi NOT PREGNANT!!!!! come on then :witch: arrive so i can chart please!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

when your leaving messages for sparkle using her name i think there for me as my name is lisa too so im think do they mean me??
so maybe sparkle you be Lisa 1 and i.ll be Lisa 2 that way i wont get confused lol


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> when your leaving messages for sparkle using her name i think there for me as my name is lisa too so im think do they mean me??
> so maybe sparkle you be Lisa 1 and i.ll be Lisa 2 that way i wont get confused lol

Well the nasty :witch: can stay away from you too if it leaves you with a :bfp: xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey Tudor - aka Lisa 2. :) how are u??? xxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

:bfn: for me today, its took the wind out of me this month if i'm honest, we did everything right!!!!! :hissy:
i'm still spotting so i expect :witch: to get me over the weekend :cry:

good luck with testing pma girls xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no 2 girlies dont give up hope yet!!!! :hugs:

hey sparkle (lisa 1) lol im ok just wish the :witch: would show herself so i can start again!


----------



## aflight84

OMG lisa 1! Sorry i didn't get on much yesterday my boss was in all day ARGH I'm so excited for you! Hurry up and show me your test today
xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

ladies ladies ladies :) well today is judgement day and de pee on da stick ee say yes....ish. line very very faint but definately there. :) only thing is i cant get pics on here from my phone so unless someone can help.??? i am going to retest and hope for a darker line either sunday or monday.
:yipee:


----------



## aflight84

OMFG that's fantastic lisa! I'm so happy for you! YAY x x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks babe. I know they say a line is a line but I plant to do another test in a few days until i get my 2 dark lines, before posting on :bfp: :) its not sunk in yet tbh lol


----------



## aflight84

well a line is a bloody line mrs! I'd be happy with that right now! ARGH this is so exciting! x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

its about time ey. lol. my easter egg hunt obviously worked lol. ;) xxxx anytime now its gonna hit me and Im gonna be like OMFG lol


----------



## aflight84

sure will baby! i know what i was like took about 3 days before i realised! haha


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol, Im just worried Im not gonna be able to fit into anything lol. I need to do some research lol


----------



## aflight84

fit into anything?! what the hell are you worrying about that for?! 
you're hot you're sexy and you're pregnant! Enjoy it!!!!PMA PMA PMA!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

just looked at mothercare site, Im happy now, they got some lovely skirts as I dont do trousers :)


----------



## aflight84

god if i had to spend 9 months in jogging bottoms i'd be happy!


----------



## 3 girlies

omg congrats lisa1 :happydance: all that pma is paying off for you xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks babes. its not over for you yet either missy! how u getting on??? when is af due? this spotting what colour is it??? xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> thanks babes. its not over for you yet either missy! how u getting on??? when is af due? this spotting what colour is it??? xxxx

im still spotting, its pink & really light, not enough to need to wear anything. My temp hasnt dropped yet so i guess thats a good thing! still early days, i was going to test again in the morning but i will wait until saturday now. Af is due early next week i think!


----------



## aflight84

good luck hun x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

hold out as long as babes. mine was pure luck i think. either that or Im having quads lol. xxx :hugs:


----------



## Kimberly28

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: :wohoo: Sparkle hunny that's amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: I'm totally thrilled to bits and pieces for you!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I knew you'd get it soon!!!! :yipee: CONGRATS!! CONGRATS!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance: :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Wooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

sooooo happy to be reading this. Sending you lots of pregnant lady baby dust to share around as you all have such promising symptoms and lines and everything...........

Lisa 1 - he he, babes you so deserve this, I hope the line is darker than dark tomorrow....get yourself an FRER not one of those horrible digi's that upset people so much!! Lovely pink lines all around ladies!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

spotting has stopped again for now. just going to see what my temp is like in the morning, i hope it stays high!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

keep that PMA up girlie. keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you. xxxxxxxx im gonna shoot home soon so Il be bnb happy soon.....if I make it home before wetting myself that is :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

Sparkle - Don't worry about your wardrobe...you never know how your body is going to change. I literally have 1 pair of trews that fit me for work, and 1 pair of trackies! I have a couple of skirts that I can wear but the maternity wear will be coming thick and fast on payday! :rofl: 

Oh my word...keep up the PMA girls...we could have a rash of BFP's at this rate!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## aflight84

i'm testing next saturday so bring it on girls!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Kimberly28 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: :wohoo: Sparkle hunny that's amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: I'm totally thrilled to bits and pieces for you!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I knew you'd get it soon!!!! :yipee: CONGRATS!! CONGRATS!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance: :bfp: :hugs:

Thanks Kimmy darling. not checked yet but hope the chatroom is up and running soon :) hows ur pg going hun? xxxx :hug::cloud9:


----------



## Sparklebaby

aimee-lou said:


> Wooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> sooooo happy to be reading this. Sending you lots of pregnant lady baby dust to share around as you all have such promising symptoms and lines and everything...........
> 
> Lisa 1 - he he, babes you so deserve this, I hope the line is darker than dark tomorrow....get yourself an FRER not one of those horrible digi's that upset people so much!! Lovely pink lines all around ladies!! :happydance::happydance:

do you really think it could get that dark that quick bearing in mind it was very faint this morning? thank you soooooooooo much for all of your PMA support Aimee. :) the only test I have got is an asda dip test @ 25Miu so will use that at the weekend just to be 100% sure. then and only then if I get a dark line Il test on a digi after payday which is next thursday. should be super gd by then. :hug::happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

aflight84 said:


> i'm testing next saturday so bring it on girls!


keeping my fingers sooooooooperly tight for you hun. I want u in first tri with us :) and 2 girlies and tudor and dawny and franki and anyone else on here i missed...... :dohh::happydance::rofl::hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## dawny690

Here are your test pics spakles babe xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo104.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 56









Photo104T.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 42


----------



## 3 girlies

dawny690 said:


> Here are your test pics spakles babe xxx

i see the line :happydance: cant wait to see the next one!!! wooooo hooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

dawny690 said:


> Here are your test pics spakles babe xxx

cheers chickyegg. :hug::hug::hug: so glad i took those pics now cause got nothing to show hubby now :cry::hissy: grrrrrrrrrrr
Hope thats normal practice. how long do lines stay on the test? the other one is fine, clear as day no squinting whatsoever but the test line :( its gone :cry:


----------



## Sparklebaby

2 girlies said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Here are your test pics spakles babe xxx
> 
> i see the line :happydance: cant wait to see the next one!!! wooooo hooooooo!!!!!!Click to expand...

neither can i hun, especially now I cant see it on the one i took this morning :(


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Here are your test pics spakles babe xxx
> 
> cheers chickyegg. :hug::hug::hug: so glad i took those pics now cause got nothing to show hubby now :cry::hissy: grrrrrrrrrrr
> Hope thats normal practice. how long do lines stay on the test? the other one is fine, clear as day no squinting whatsoever but the test line :( its gone :cry:Click to expand...

Your early on babes so line may fade away as was faint to start with hope its stronger when you next test xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyy chatroom is back in business again :) :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

hope so sugar. :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Here are your test pics spakles babe xxx
> 
> i see the line :happydance: cant wait to see the next one!!! wooooo hooooooo!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> neither can i hun, especially now I cant see it on the one i took this morning :(Click to expand...

its just because its dried out now, nothing to worry about, especially as you have a pic to look at now, its quite clear already! you are testing early too, i bet its really dark by the weekend :happydance:


----------



## cutie4evr01

Yay Lisa1, that's so exciting!!! :happydance: Congratulations!!! :happydance: I'll be looking forward to more pics in the next few days. :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks cutie :) :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

OMG!!!! i can see the lines without my glasses on well done Lisa 1!!!!! congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance: im so excited for ya hun xx

well i had a little brown spotting yesterday (tmi) so hopefully the old hag is on her way so i can start ttc again proper after last months loss!!!

so i feel a bit better. had a good heart to heart with OH last night over ttc and he is even giving up smoking this weekend!!! (he has smoked for 17 years) he never stopped when we was ttc our other 2 but he is 34 now he doesnt want to die from smoking especially now where going for baby No3!!!

starting monday im going super healthy ditching the caffine etc, i.ll need caffine this weekend got a stressful weekend, im getting assessed by my assessor on sunday doing my job! from 10am-1pm im not looking forward to it, but after that thats it for my studies.:happydance: and i can concentrate on learning to drive and of course TTC!:happydance:

oh i feel on :cloud9: today for some reason!!! its all the PMA on here!

hope all you girlies are ok xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hey Tudor hun. thanku, although today Im in need of some PMA myself, I feel very emotional and tired and almost depressed type feeling I guess.
Showed hubby the pics last night and he said after being on such a high all day he felt deflated seeing next to nothing. this upset me and the tears started to roll. I felt disappointed as though I had let him down. I really hope that I get some stronger lines on sunday.
Cried this morning too just by opening my purse and seeing £3 to my name until next thursday. 

Need a bit of a pick me up. i feel like crap but also feel a little in denial and that all of this is in my head lol. along with the what if's etc etc. I dont think I will be ahppy until 12 wks down the line lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> Hey Tudor hun. thanku, although today Im in need of some PMA myself, I feel very emotional and tired and almost depressed type feeling I guess.
> Showed hubby the pics last night and he said after being on such a high all day he felt deflated seeing next to nothing. this upset me and the tears started to roll. I felt disappointed as though I had let him down. I really hope that I get some stronger lines on sunday.
> Cried this morning too just by opening my purse and seeing £3 to my name until next thursday.
> 
> Need a bit of a pick me up. i feel like crap but also feel a little in denial and that all of this is in my head lol. along with the what if's etc etc. I dont think I will be ahppy until 12 wks down the line lol.

:hugs: you will be fine when you test again & its darker, its normal to worry in the first few weeks until all the morning sickness & everything kicks in. Its still really early & most people dont get a faint line even so thats a really good sign for you. Men are funny creatures, they dont get excited when they see a line on a test like we do. Try not to worry hun xxxxxx


----------



## Peanut78

Hi Sparkle, 

Don't worry, there is defintly a line there - and like the others have said it's early days - it is bound to be really light.

Don't let what DH said get you down. Until I started learning more about the whole baby making process I had no idea lines can vary (thought all results would always look the same!). He was probably just expecting it to look different, but at the end of the day a line is a line and you had one!!!

Hang in there, Sunday is only a couple of days away :hugs:

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hun, Don't feel down....First off I'm in the same boat - I have £4 to last me until the 5th May! We can do it! It's a challenge!! :hugs:

Don't worry about the tests etc. You WILL get a darker line at the weekend - DH is probably just trying to protect himself (doesn't want to get used to the idea and have it taken away - perfectly normal)....just keep smiling hun and get to the weekend. 2 days off and bliss! 

Keep your chin up hun, you'll be fine!! :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh my god amy your 14 weeks pregnant now! how quick has that flown bet you have a lovel;y little bump coming on!


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks girls, I feel a little better now. well still tired. I think I have worked my due date to be 5th Jan although I did get a few saying 31st Dec :rofl: I can cope with the 5th Jan cause it will be after payday lol and what with 7 birthdays and xmas all in dec Jan would be better for me, but I guess what will be will be xx

Thanks for cheering me up girls, always can rely on you lot to pull me back up! :hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Tudor Rose said:


> oh my god amy your 14 weeks pregnant now! how quick has that flown bet you have a lovely little bump coming on!

I guess you could say that! :rofl: I have 1 pair of trousers that fit and the maternity clothes I have bought are still a little on the big size. Guess it's an excuse to go shopping once my pay hits the bank! 

I know it really has flown by though. Less than 6 months left! Eeeeeeeek!


----------



## aimee-lou

Sparklebaby said:


> thanks girls, I feel a little better now. well still tired. I think I have worked my due date to be 5th Jan although I did get a few saying 31st Dec :rofl: I can cope with the 5th Jan cause it will be after payday lol and what with 7 birthdays and xmas all in dec Jan would be better for me, but I guess what will be will be xx
> 
> Thanks for cheering me up girls, always can rely on you lot to pull me back up! :hug:

Paydays wont even enter into it....baby will come when they are ready! And how nice a new year present would that be! :happydance: And NO-ONE is getting xmas presents off us! I'm going to do my little bits of gifts in September and that's it...if they don't like it, lump it!! :rofl: Oh and just think of everyone waiting on you hand and foot over christmas....lucky c**! :rofl: (love ya hun! xx)


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh i cant wait til i get my :bfp: and it sticks i keep imagining my self pregnant and looking at maternity clthes, there are some nice ones out there. also my overall what i wear for work is a fitted on so i think after 5 months i would have to wwear a polo shirt, i think all this and im not even pregnant yet.

my mum is a spiritualist (think i told you) and she dreamt of death last night which she says is a sign of a new life begining and i said well its not me god knows where i am with my cycle the :witch: is 9 days late now!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hope mine sticks too :) aimee u crack me up....waited on hand and foot lol NICE ONE :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

cant stopp peeeeeeeeeeing. and I want to sleep :rofl: OMG if im like this now what am I gonna be like down the line lol


----------



## aflight84

haha lisa 1 that's exactly how i was last time it was so strange haha get used to it it's going to get worse yet! 

i just went to hospital for my CD21 tests so fingers crossed i get good results on monday! x


----------



## Sparklebaby

good luck with that anna, seriously at one point it must have been about 4 times in 1 hr lol xx


----------



## aflight84

yeah i remember that feeling! fingers crossed i wont be far behind you hun x x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

well af has not arrived im 9 days late and keep feeling slightly woozy then it disappears.


----------



## aflight84

hey tudor when are you testing?


----------



## Tudor Rose

i tested on sunday thought there was a faint line tested with a digi on tuesday Not Pregnant! so im just gonna hand fire and see what happens


----------



## aflight84

ok babes well just wait and see. i didn't get a positive result on my internet cheapies until i was over six weeks had to buy the expensive ones to see something! ARGH


----------



## Sparklebaby

keeping my fingers crossed for you Lisa 2 :) xxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

well Im home and I have just written some long asse essay about my symptoms to go on the symptom thread lol.
Anyone heard from 2 girlies today???
xxx will be about tonight most likely the chatroom after I have typed up my essay. its quite funny cause looking at it I rekon with everything that happened on 7dpo that could well have been implantation day? have a look and see what u think.


----------



## Sparklebaby

its on there now :) woooooooooooooooooo :wohoo:


----------



## aflight84

i try not to symptom spot so wouldn't have a clue where to find the thread do you have a link hun?


----------



## Sparklebaby

its the big thread of preg symptoms on ttc. xx page 69 ;) lol


----------



## 3 girlies

hi girls, i'm still spotting, although its not constant. i hate not knowing where i stand :hissy: i did my superdrug test this morning & got an evap, i was gutted. 
i'm feeling better now though because at least my cycles are getting closer together, 5 weeks is alot better than 6 months apart!
my temp was still high this morning, i really expected it to drop. i will see what the weekend brings...


lisa1, make sure you post your test pics on sunday, i will be looking forward to seeing the nice dark line :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Here you go sparkles xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo108.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Sparklebaby

dawny690 said:


> Here you go sparkles xxxx

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. 10dpo on an opk :) heheheheheheh thanks babes x :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

looking good hun x


----------



## Sparklebaby

hahahaha just taken another pic but cant get it on here. :( its gone darker. yay lisa1 is preggy, lisa1 is preggy :dust::dust: to you all :)


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> hahahaha just taken another pic but cant get it on here. :( its gone darker. yay lisa1 is preggy, lisa1 is preggy :dust::dust: to you all :)

Im back now text me it if you like :D xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehe kk


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> hehehe kk

Here are babe clear as day on this one :D xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo112.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Sparklebaby

dawny690 said:


> Sparklebaby said:
> 
> 
> hehehe kk
> 
> Here are babe clear as day on this one :D xxxxxClick to expand...

it is rather a nice one aint it :) lol. anyone would think im an addict with all these pictures lol :happydance::rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

dawny when i get my bfp i.l be texting you put my pics up to lol!


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> dawny when i get my bfp i.l be texting you put my pics up to lol!

Thats cool with me babes would be an honour xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklebaby said:
> 
> 
> hehehe kk
> 
> Here are babe clear as day on this one :D xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> it is rather a nice one aint it :) lol. anyone would think im an addict with all these pictures lol :happydance::rofl:Click to expand...

Its beautiful babe xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

its a baby :) omg lol proceeds to run around bedroom with top over her head. will be intersting to see if cat does anything strange over the coming months
lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls how are we this fine sunny early morning??
well im still on a high from sparkle yesterday! how you feeling hunny?

how are you other girlies?

well STILL no AF for me :shurg:
checked my CP this mornng it seems higher as usual its not hard but not soft?!?!

if i was pregnant i,d know by know just wish the :witch: would bloody hurry up! for once im wishing the old hag!

its typical i want her here and she doesnt come and when i dont want her she arrives!!! sods law 

well im off to work soon :( 
have a good day girlies
x


----------



## Tudor Rose

you know im absoultey boiling hot??? could this be a symptom i keep stripping in bed on a night cos im so warm

am just getting desperate now lol
ok my symptoms
Hot all the time
sleepy zzzzzzzzzz
back ache
bigger veiny boobies
lots of cm for the past 3 weeks (yucky)
vivid dreams
bloated and a weight increase of 3lbs :(
cant stop peeing if im not pregnant then its not a funny joke

tyring not to get my hope up as it would of showed on a pg test

aflight- i havent tested on a cheapie on was tesco test the other a digi


----------



## 3 girlies

well i really expected my temp to drop today, but it didnt!! :shrug:
my spotting has stopped again for now, i hate waiting :hissy:


----------



## Sparklebaby

Tudor Rose said:


> you know im absoultey boiling hot??? could this be a symptom i keep stripping in bed on a night cos im so warm
> 
> am just getting desperate now lol
> ok my symptoms
> Hot all the time
> sleepy zzzzzzzzzz
> back ache
> bigger veiny boobies
> lots of cm for the past 3 weeks (yucky)
> vivid dreams
> bloated and a weight increase of 3lbs :(
> cant stop peeing if im not pregnant then its not a funny joke
> 
> tyring not to get my hope up as it would of showed on a pg test
> 
> aflight- i havent tested on a cheapie on was tesco test the other a digi

hey beautiful....love the new sig ;) lol :hugs:
to be honest with you they all sound rather good....if u find the early preg symptom thread on ttc have a look at page 69 and compare. not mu7ch diff to mine :) maybe its just too early for you and I just got lucky.

Im feeling not too bad at mo but im gonna have a snooze this afternoon as Im off out tonight and at £8 a ticket Im not wasting it lol. had a small heart to heart with hubby too this morning as he is so wrapped up with his work at the mo, I felt a little unsure how he felt. he is so happy its untrue, so I cant wait to get him back down to earth after his auction sale on tuesday. :happydance:
he has also said that i should test monday not tomorro just to be safe. sooooooooooooo I might test monday if I can hold out that long :rofl: he love the opk test last night and swiftly said now thats what I was expecting to see the other night.

Hope ur all having a super weekend. this is a flying visit only as he just popped to the shop.

Love you all and I will be on tomorro at some point maybe with a result if not monday Morning :) :hug: 

xxxxLisaxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

2 girlies said:


> well i really expected my temp to drop today, but it didnt!! :shrug:
> my spotting has stopped again for now, i hate waiting :hissy:

fingers crossed babes. when is af due again?


hey I have just realised....I dont have to go out and buy myself any tampax for 8-9 months lol :happydance::happydance::happydance::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cutie4evr01

Tudor I think you should test again - it sounds so promising!

2 girlies, your chart is looking great! :) Maybe a little implantation dip on 7dpo followed by a little implantation spotting? When are you planning to test?


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey 2 girlies i agree with cutie your chart looks very promising. fingers crossed.

as for me i dont know what to do maybe buy some cheapies of ebay.

hope all are well, had a rough day at work on of the little old ladies i look after is dying. its a shame me and her were quite close, you really have to try and be un attached in my job but with some of the resident you cant, its like i have 45 grandmas and 12 grandads lol

roll on 24 hours time and my assessment will be over with/.


----------



## 3 girlies

i tested today at lunchtime with a frer, it was a :bfn:
surely it would show by now if i was! Especially with a frer!!!
I just want this cycle to be over so i can move on.


----------



## aimee-lou

Sparklebaby said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklebaby said:
> 
> 
> hehehe kk
> 
> Here are babe clear as day on this one :D xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> it is rather a nice one aint it :) lol. anyone would think im an addict with all these pictures lol :happydance::rofl:Click to expand...

Yay! You is up the duff love!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so pleased for you xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

my temp has finally started to drop :happydance:
i didnt think i'd be so happy to see :witch: but after knowing it wasnt my month i am relieved that i can now start a fresh month!!! 

lisa1, i will be checking in throughout the day to see your nice dark line, woooo hoooooo, its so exciting. :wohoo:


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwww 2 girlies - hun whats ur name? i know i have prob asked before but must be easier than saying 2 girlies lol.
Im sorry to hear ur having a roungh time of it at the mo. I hope she stays away from you babes.

I wont be testing now till tomorro morning as Hubby and I have agreed to do it either mon/tues. (af was due tues) so tomorro morning I will be posting my results. in the mean time, in amongst washing and sleeping I will be floating around here somewhere. more than likely in the chatroom if I can get in. (couldnt yesterday :()

Anyone heard anything from Ravelyn???


----------



## 3 girlies

just read the symptoms thread so tomorrow i will be stalking you lol.

oooohhh first signs of morning sickness, thats a good sign!


----------



## 3 girlies

my real name is Heidi


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hi Heidi. :) :hugs: what do you think of the symptoms then hun??? yeah strange feeling this morning. I feel like i been on more than fruit juice lol but then again saying that I hardly slept last night. took me ages to get off to sleep. was in bed at 1.30am and got up at 7. must have taken a good half hour or soo to get off to sleep and I can recall the night being somewhat restless. I do feel quite hungry this morning so I guess I better go get me some breakfast. when is AF due hun????


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm not sure when af is due, my cycle were so irregular. i keep thinking :witch: has arrived but then it stops, its really weird.

your symptoms sound exactly like i felt with Roxie, i felt yukky but proper morning sickness didnt kick in until i was 6 weeks, i used to gag at everything. My boobs hurt like hell too, i had to sleep in a maternity bra for ages! 

i used my last hpt a minute ago, i swear theres a faint line, my dh is out so i cant get a second opinion, i cant get it to show on a photo either!! It must be in my head :rofl: 
i'll see if i can get a decent pic.....i could be some time.....


----------



## Sparklebaby

2 girlies said:


> i'm not sure when af is due, my cycle were so irregular. i keep thinking :witch: has arrived but then it stops, its really weird.
> 
> your symptoms sound exactly like i felt with Roxie, i felt yukky but proper morning sickness didnt kick in until i was 6 weeks, i used to gag at everything. My boobs hurt like hell too, i had to sleep in a maternity bra for ages!
> 
> i used my last hpt a minute ago, i swear theres a faint line, my dh is out so i cant get a second opinion, i cant get it to show on a photo either!! It must be in my head :rofl:
> i'll see if i can get a decent pic.....i could be some time.....

is it a poas one or dip??? if poas take it out of its wrappings. still got my fingers crossed for you hun.

I feel really weird, like im hungover. my head feels empty, keep getting what feels like a head rush when I stand up, feel a little sick too.

I want it to be monday NOW!!!! lol, in chat room btw xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i managed to get a decent pic but now it wont let me put in on my computer, ive done it hundreds of times before & now its not working :hissy:
i'll keep trying......


----------



## Sparklebaby

bless u hun xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

its sooooooooooooo quiet on here today and im BORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRED.

Just went to shop to get some ginger biscuits and came away with a strawberry cornetto and a tub of banana nesquick (they didnt have chocolate) and a pack of paracetemol. hope they kick in soon.


----------



## 3 girlies

i cant do my pic, prob a good thing as i will look like a proper weirdo when :witch: arrives in the morning :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

no you wont cause she aint coming so ner. we in chat room babes if ur bored xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

had a terrible day a lady died in my arms at work today she was 102 it was awful the paramedics where trying to resus her it was awful to witness

still no AF for me btw


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh hun :( is that the lady you were talking about the other day??? sorry to hear that babes.

good news on the af front though. fingers crossed she stays away. god I feel rough today. me Ravelyn and abblebubba are in chatroom if u fancy coming in to take ur mind off it xxxxx :hug:


----------



## Sparklebaby

Ladies....my time has come in the day so say chow for now. I wont be back on til tomorro now and hopefully with a gd result on my hpt. feeling rough so gonna go lie down till hubby comes home. I promise you now I will come back and say hi to you PMA lovelies when I see this thread in the CPuser section so keep the PMA up and hope to see u all totting over to the other side soon. :)

Love you all :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls :wave: you all ok?? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

well i think the :witch: is definately on her way today, i'm definately keeping the pma up for this coming month. I'm moving house in the next couple of months so it will hopefully take my mind off ttc.

oh no lisa2, thats awful, sending you big :hug:

lisa1, please save us all a seat in 1st tri, we will be following you shortly!!


hi dawny, how are you?


----------



## dawny690

Im not too bad thanks hun xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm officially on cd1 now......:witch: has got me!!!


----------



## dawny690

So glad you finally got an answer heidi hun xx


----------



## 3 girlies

dawny690 said:


> So glad you finally got an answer heidi hun xx

thanks hun, i'm relieved in a way, not bothering with opks this month though, just going to temp & check cm. Also i will not waste my money on hpts until af is late.


----------



## Tudor Rose

i did and opk its positive i.l try and get a pic up.


----------



## Tudor Rose

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests-gallery/126032-opks-pg-test.html#post1997978

what do you think?


----------



## Tudor Rose

2 girlies said:


> i'm officially on cd1 now......:witch: has got me!!!

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

Tudor Rose said:


> i did and opk its positive i.l try and get a pic up.

:happydance: really hope you catch that eggy!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

so do you think you are ovulating now or have you already, if you have already then that could mean you are pregnant....so exciting!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i used it as a pregnancy test or yeah i could be ovulating and just skipped an af???


----------



## 3 girlies

either way its definately positive!


----------



## cutie4evr01

ooh tudor I think that looks great! Can't wait until your tests come in so you can test for sure! 

Heidi, so sorry the witch got you, but hoping for a big sticky BFP this cycle for you!

Well girls, I think my hubby and I may have done it this time! I got faint lines on IC hpts yesterday and today (11 and 12 dpo). AF is due tomorrow, so if we can get past that landmark successfully and the lines get a bit darker, I'll go to the doc to confirm for sure. I'm trying not to get too excited since it's still very early days, but deep down I'm very thrilled!! :happydance:
I can't get the pic to upload, but it's over on mid term ttc thread pg. 113 if you want to see. Please say a prayer for us that it's a sticky one!!


----------



## 3 girlies

cutie4evr01 said:


> ooh tudor I think that looks great! Can't wait until your tests come in so you can test for sure!
> 
> Heidi, so sorry the witch got you, but hoping for a big sticky BFP this cycle for you!
> 
> Well girls, I think my hubby and I may have done it this time! I got faint lines on IC hpts yesterday and today (11 and 12 dpo). AF is due tomorrow, so if we can get past that landmark successfully and the lines get a bit darker, I'll go to the doc to confirm for sure. I'm trying not to get too excited since it's still very early days, but deep down I'm very thrilled!! :happydance:
> I can't get the pic to upload, but it's over on mid term ttc thread pg. 113 if you want to see. Please say a prayer for us that it's a sticky one!!

i'm praying that its a sticky one for you, congrats!! xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

I dont know where I am today...other than tearful and confused. I have put a thread on ttc. Tudor and cutie, got my fingers crossed for you both, I hope it all turns out well for you. Sorry she got you Heidi, I might be in the same boat as you, if I am I hope she puts me out of my misery soon cause I cant take these tears anymore. :cry:


----------



## Tudor Rose

whats the matter sparkle?


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> I dont know where I am today...other than tearful and confused. I have put a thread on ttc. Tudor and cutie, got my fingers crossed for you both, I hope it all turns out well for you. Sorry she got you Heidi, I might be in the same boat as you, if I am I hope she puts me out of my misery soon cause I cant take these tears anymore. :cry:

oh hun, i wish i lived over the road from you so i could give you a hug, i really hope she doesnt get you. 

I drank way too much wine last night, drowning my sorrows, this has been the hardest month so far, i just dont get this ttc stuff, how can people get pregnant after a 1 night stand & other people take months?? its not fair :hissy:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:cry: I didnt get what I wanted :cry: i cant stop crying.


----------



## Tudor Rose

because lifes a b***h im afraid :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm off for a few hours, got to get reese ready for school, good luck if you test again lisa1, xxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks hun xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

even though witchypoo is late i.l still count when my period was due as day 1 so im cd11 so i could be getting ready to ov if im not pg, spoke to my mum she said she misses 2 periods a year so i may take after her so we will see.

chin up sparkle hun xx are you going to test again?


----------



## aflight84

sparkle i'm confused. what's wrong? what's happened?!


----------



## Sparklebaby

tudor - as per my other thread, my friend is going to get me a superdrug test and give it to me tomorro. whether i test tomorro is another matter as thats when AF is due.

Anna - i didnt get a massive amount of anything this morning but the test I used was a less sensitive dip stick test, so I am now praying now I have got over my blubbing that it just wasnt sensitive enough to pick it up. either that or I was pg and it just wasnt sticky. I guess there is that.?? would that be classed as a chemical??


----------



## aflight84

well my internet cheapies didn't pick it up until i was 6 weeks pregnant so i'm sure it's nothing to worry about hun x


----------



## Sparklebaby

tudor - if i send u a picture, I dont know how good ur eye sight is? its so annoying. grrrrrrrrrrr I think i can see something but its so god damn faint, even the inverted one. or as I know tudors phone is playing up anyone else in the uk I can send it to? as I know dawny is at work xx


----------



## aflight84

get my text?


----------



## Sparklebaby

ive not got ur number anna lol


----------



## aflight84

i just text you!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i havent got you text hun?


----------



## Sparklebaby

now im confused. anna I not got anything from you babes. i not got ur number either.
tudor is ur one asking me ? lol i havent sent yet but can if u want lol. mrsq2b thinks she can see something. will send them to u tudor. xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i can see the line sparkle hun! its faint but i can see it without my glasses on


----------



## Sparklebaby

omfg.........sh!t lol really? thats 2 now, me and hubs obviously need glasses. i can kinda see it too. just waiting on dawny now.....anna will private message u hold on xx


----------



## aflight84

sorry hun i've been texting the wrong person for ages i had the numbers all wrong haha! try again! x


----------



## Tudor Rose

i have my skinny jeans on today and i cant fasten the top button lol i hope it for a good reason
thing is my tests arrive tomorrow and im in work so i will have to wait til i finish work to test.


----------



## Sparklebaby

has decided that Madam Sparklebaby is a complete numpty and needs a god dam good slap. lol. sigh....... is gonna get dressed and go for a walk to get some fresh air. not for too long tho cause its raining. xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

forgot to say.......

mrsq2b, anna, tudor, my mate, my best mate and my boss can all see a line. :dohh:


----------



## Tudor Rose

thats good, im thinking when ive dropped my son off at nursery nipping the local tescos for a pregancy test dont think i can wait til tomorrow


----------



## Sparklebaby

Tudor Rose said:


> thats good, im thinking when ive dropped my son off at nursery nipping the local tescos for a pregancy test dont think i can wait til tomorrow

lol bless u. the superdrug ones are 10miu hun if u have one of those nr u? gd luck sugar. after all this I need guys like you around me to keep me sain lol :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

what have i missed????

so there was a line today then lisa1?????? 

someone fill me in!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

:cry: :bfn:


----------



## 3 girlies

Tudor Rose said:


> :cry: :bfn:

oh no hun :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

i just hope the :witch: arrives asap so i can begin again :(


----------



## Sparklebaby

Tudor Rose said:


> :cry: :bfn:

come here hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: what one did u get?? plus also cause it not fmu??? how many did u get? just when u guys have made me feel more hopeful. :hug: Im sure u will get something soon. how long are ur cycles normally babes? maybe leave it a few more days and test again if not book a dr's appt. it is poss that u wont show on a test till months into it. a friend of mine's mum didnt show till she was 6 months gone. :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

still waiting for CD21 results dr's still don't have them ARGH


----------



## Sparklebaby

2 girlies said:


> what have i missed????
> 
> so there was a line today then lisa1??????
> 
> someone fill me in!!!

hey heidi, well it started off before half 4 this morning with a dream so real I could have been there or even shouting in my dream for real lol. it ended with me alomst strangling the dr to give me a blood test there and then and get the results. I woke about half 4 busting for wee so I went and did my test, obviously being bleary eyed I couldnt really see the line properly, thought it was where the dye had moved across. but after the girlies have lovingly nurtured me and picked my up onto my feet again 6 people now including 3 mates say they can see the line. I have had hard sobbing for about 2 hours this morning because I didnt see what I wanted to see (2 strong lines) but as this test was a dip test and also 25miu and not the 10 miu i used a few days ago, there is a chance my levels are not high enough yet. soooooooooo we back to square one really. lol :blush: the plan: my mate from work is going to get me another superdrug 10 miu test today and give it to me when I go up london with her tomorro. so fingers crossed I get a better result with that one and that AF isnt around the corner waiting to pounce on me. lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> what have i missed????
> 
> so there was a line today then lisa1??????
> 
> someone fill me in!!!
> 
> hey heidi, well it started off before half 4 this morning with a dream so real I could have been there or even shouting in my dream for real lol. it ended with me alomst strangling the dr to give me a blood test there and then and get the results. I woke about half 4 busting for wee so I went and did my test, obviously being bleary eyed I couldnt really see the line properly, thought it was where the dye had moved across. but after the girlies have lovingly nurtured me and picked my up onto my feet again 6 people now including 3 mates say they can see the line. I have had hard sobbing for about 2 hours this morning because I didnt see what I wanted to see (2 strong lines) but as this test was a dip test and also 25miu and not the 10 miu i used a few days ago, there is a chance my levels are not high enough yet. soooooooooo we back to square one really. lol :blush: the plan: my mate from work is going to get me another superdrug 10 miu test today and give it to me when I go up london with her tomorro. so fingers crossed I get a better result with that one and that AF isnt around the corner waiting to pounce on me. lol.Click to expand...

:happydance: wow what a morning you've had :rofl:
I know you are preggers, you have to trust us pma girlies lol. so theres 2 tests now, both with lines, yippee!! i wanna see a pic, i feel left out :hissy:


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 
i need you big time today - CD21 results were only 15! I'm so gutted.


----------



## Sparklebaby

i dunno what that means Anna but have a hug anyway :hugs: keep ur chin up sweetie. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx luv ya xx


----------



## aflight84

according to UK guidelines it means i didn't ovulate! and if my gynea wont help me anymore the only choice is IVF ARGH i'm so scared now


----------



## Sparklebaby

aflight84 said:


> according to UK guidelines it means i didn't ovulate! and if my gynea wont help me anymore the only choice is IVF ARGH i'm so scared now

oh babes. Im sorry. but havent u ovulated before??? or am i thinking of someone else? my friend was told she couldnt conceive naturally and was told she would have to have IVF but she fell before her treatment. so I think it is possible. we all put too much stress on ourselves, Im still not satisfied myself tbh but, relaxing more etc might help? xxxx :hugs:


----------



## cutie4evr01

Hi Anna, I'm wondering if it's possible that it was only 15 b/c it was taken a bit too early? Looks like CD21 was only 5dpo for you. I've heard the test needs to be taken on at 7dpo to be accurate (even if that's not technically CD21). I thought anything above 20 indicated ovulation, and progesterone is on the rise at least until 7-8 dpo, so I think it could be that it just hadn't quite gotten there b/c the test was a little early. You have a nice temp rise, suggesting ovulation... Try not to worry too much yet, I agree with Lisa1, it's definitely possible for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hissy: i dunno what to have for lunch. no cheese so cant have my toasted cheese sandwich :( damn it means I have to cook something now. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr might do one of my salmons from the freezer and some veg. or loads of veg and gravy. mmmmmmm lol.


----------



## aflight84

cutie4evr01 said:


> Hi Anna, I'm wondering if it's possible that it was only 15 b/c it was taken a bit too early? Looks like CD21 was only 5dpo for you. I've heard the test needs to be taken on at 7dpo to be accurate (even if that's not technically CD21). I thought anything above 20 indicated ovulation, and progesterone is on the rise at least until 7-8 dpo, so I think it could be that it just hadn't quite gotten there b/c the test was a little early. You have a nice temp rise, suggesting ovulation... Try not to worry too much yet, I agree with Lisa1, it's definitely possible for you!!! :hugs:


That's exactly what i said to hubby so i'm goign to ask gynea to re test next month and to have 2 forms
one for CD21 and one for me to do 7DPO by FF!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Anna, I think that sounds like a great plan. :)

Lisa1, I vote for veggies. Are you feeling more motivated to eat healthy now? I feel like I'm not allowed to eat anything bad at all, just to be sure I don't upset the bean!


----------



## aflight84

OMG PMA has lost me today. My day is just getting worse and worse. I just found out my nan's dog has to be put down cos of kidney failure i'm gutted.


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw sugar thats terrible news. so sorry. :hugs: im sure it will be in a much happier place and out of discomfort. :hug: xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

i know it's just so hard i was with them on saturday and she was fine, it's so horrible when you don't see it coming. She went into have a tooth out!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw babes. :hugs: i have decided to have mac cheese and some roastie type potatoes for lunch. yum.


----------



## Sparklebaby

omg my cat normally sleeps all day, even when at home, today she has been up just as many times as I have pee'd. and she is meowing at me with an unusual meow, not like a clear clean meow, is like a husky i just got outta my bed cute gurgly meow, hard to describe but she spent a lot of time around me this morning. when Hubby put her on the bed this morning, she climbed up onto me which she rarely does and stared at me, then walked up toward my face so she was almost touching noses, she has NEVER done that before. normally if u put ur face near hers she backs off.


----------



## samzi

Dear PMA ladies

im in need of some PMA

can you help me?


----------



## aflight84

you know they can detect your pg right?!


----------



## aflight84

hey samzi what's up?


----------



## samzi

Af is due on wed for me and i have no PMA whatsoever. I suppose thats good in a way as its stopping me POAS early


----------



## Sparklebaby

aflight84 said:


> you know they can detect your pg right?!

thats what I thought....oh if only they could talk. what would she say lol.

Hey Samzi, u ok hunny? xxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

do you chart or anything?


----------



## aflight84

they'd say MUM YOUR PREGNANT YAY!


----------



## samzi

i did but didnt take my temp every day so stopped doing it this cycle. if this isnt it, i may do it properly next cycle.

ive just been so fed up in the past of getting in the preg mindset for af to then come for me :cry:


----------



## aflight84

i know that feeling hun and the month i felt so crappy abou tit was the month i fell!


----------



## Sparklebaby

ur due this weds??? might not be too early? everyone is different babes. wishing u all the best of luck hun and a word of advice if this isnt ur month......a lot of people say relax and dont think about it, easier said than done I know, but I believe that has happened to me this month? hope to confirm in morning....AGAIN! lol. keep your mind busy, go on a short weekend break around peak time if u can afford it. I had 2 weddings this momth one of which was peak time and I was away from the weekend, and I do believe I have hit the jackpot....feels another slap coming my way....trying not to be neg about it but i wont be satisfied until I see it either in 2 dark line, writing or scan lol.

Good luck babes xxx fingers crossed she stays away from you xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

aflight84 said:


> they'd say MUM YOUR PREGNANT YAY!

...or oi! what you playing at? Im ur cuddly thing and noone else lol. she gone back to sleep now. 2 girlies is having a mooch at my pictures lol


----------



## samzi

thanks :hugs:

we go away around ov time next month so that will help


----------



## Sparklebaby

samzi said:


> thanks :hugs:
> 
> we go away around ov time next month so that will help

perfect! go away and enjoy urself, dont think about it, try not to make ur lovemaking a chore, add some fun into it, spend time on foreplay etc so ur really arowsed, im sure thats what worked for us. gd luck hun :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/014.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/015.jpg 

there you go lisa1 xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks Heidi u diamond. i still think the normal one looks like a dye run lol. maybe its just me lol.


----------



## Sparklebaby

:yipee:


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> thanks Heidi u diamond. i still think the normal one looks like a dye run lol. maybe its just me lol.

its prob all those months of going crossed eyed looking for lines, its a perfect clear pink line!! :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: crossed eyed.......she says nervously laughing lol. i want to scream again. slap myself round the face agggggggggggggg agggggggggggggga aggggggggggggggggg bit like geraldine - vicar of dibbly when she is asked if she will marry that guy and she thinks marry him to someone else, or when she gets married and comes out of the church and takes off. IN COMPLETE DISBELIEF! lol


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> :rofl: crossed eyed.......she says nervously laughing lol. i want to scream again. slap myself round the face agggggggggggggg agggggggggggggga aggggggggggggggggg bit like geraldine - vicar of dibbly when she is asked if she will marry that guy and she thinks marry him to someone else, or when she gets married and comes out of the church and takes off. IN COMPLETE DISBELIEF! lol

:rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

the one where she actually gets married was on gold last night. love that one.
got some twinges going on down there, oooooooo! feel like af twinges. lol im sure my tummy looks huge today too with bloating. im thinking about getting myself a drink then hitting the chatroom. brb
xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm off to get Reesey poos from school, be on later!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

k baby xxx thanku again for putting those up :)


----------



## JayDee

Followed your link from the 1st tri forum - it's pretty faint, but I can see it and a line is a line!

Congratulations are in order I think - hope you get a definate answer at the docs x


----------



## MrsQ

i see a line.... now will you just admit your pregnant woman!
x


----------



## Sparklebaby

im haunting first tri already hun ;)


----------



## Tudor Rose

congratulations Lisa 1 hunxxxxx

im thinking of giving up ttc i know im only on cycle 5 but its really getting me down now!


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm back, we got drenched on the way home from school, trust the rain to stop as soon as i walked through the front door, typical!! :rain:

i'm off to disneyland paris in 3 weeks, if i ovulate the same time as i did last month i will ovulate while i'm there.....a disney baby :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

tudor, u watch, ul give it up and bang! its easier said than done but dont think about it, get down and dirty in the bedroom lol. im sure it was our norty norty night that got me my beany baby. beats a wham bam thanku mam anytime :) u know where we are if u need us though and u have my number too. xxxxx ur time will come angel xxxxxx keep strong. 

Heidi - sorry u got wet :rofl: sounds good on the paris front. u taking the girls with you??? hope u manage to get some special time if u are :) xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Sparklebaby said:


> tudor, u watch, ul give it up and bang! its easier said than done but dont think about it, get down and dirty in the bedroom lol. im sure it was our norty norty night that got me my beany baby. beats a wham bam thanku mam anytime

Here here! That's how this LO came to be! We got a bit 'committed' to the TTC cause and just had it any which way but loose! (I think this might be a bit risque but I even splashed out on some 'specialist' DVD's for us both!!) - bloody typical that just as we were getting into the swing of things I get pregnant! Hubby was kind of mixed up between exstatic and disappointed that we didn't get another month! :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

aimee-lou said:


> Sparklebaby said:
> 
> 
> tudor, u watch, ul give it up and bang! its easier said than done but dont think about it, get down and dirty in the bedroom lol. im sure it was our norty norty night that got me my beany baby. beats a wham bam thanku mam anytime
> 
> Here here! That's how this LO came to be! We got a bit 'committed' to the TTC cause and just had it any which way but loose! (I think this might be a bit risque but I even splashed out on some 'specialist' DVD's for us both!!) - bloody typical that just as we were getting into the swing of things I get pregnant! Hubby was kind of mixed up between exstatic and disappointed that we didn't get another month! :rofl:Click to expand...

lol at u with ur porn ;) bless u. how are u? I have taken a small step to the other side today, testing again on a decent 10miu tomorro and got drs on weds morning :)


----------



## aimee-lou

He he don't laugh, if it works, it works! Ann summers should start giving TTC advice!! :rofl:

I'm fine. Feeling a bit funny today but I think that's a combo of humidity getting to me and be a bit stressed due to transport issues (again! :hissy:) 

I'm keeping my beady eyes peeled for that official 'I'm pregnant' post! Seen you loitering on 1st tri - I still post on there occasionally but I'm a big girl gone into 2nd tri now (scary stuff!)! Put my bump pics up and I am mahoosive!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw will check it out shortly, bring ing in a nother guest to see my pics in a tic so best go. we in chatroom if ur free xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Sparkles is pregnant sparkles is pregnant :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol dawny get ur butt into chat woman xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx mwah luv ya. and i got drs on weds :yipee:


----------



## cutie4evr01

Yay Lisa1, I can def see the line also. Huge congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks cutie :) xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm in a really good mood today, i've got a feeling this will be my month i get a :bfp: (i know i say that every month :rofl:) 

yes lisa1 we are taking our girls, we are going for Reeses 5th birthday, shes having a birthday meal with the disney princesses, we havent told her, we are trying to keep it a surprise but its soooo hard coz i keep forgetting, luckily she hasnt got a clue!! they should both get worn out & sleep well!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw that sounds delightful. make sure u really wear them out so u get some peace together ;) xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive just had a thought! i got a positive OPK last night so if im not pregnant i could be quite possibly ovulating!!! 

why did i not think of that earlier. oooo im all excited again now cant wait for postman to bring my opks and test tomorrow. we have done the deed the last 2 nights anyway so maybe one more night for good luck.


----------



## Sparklebaby

good luck with that hunny, get stuck into a nice juicy owsyafarther. dont give up just yet xxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

Tudor Rose said:


> ive just had a thought! i got a positive OPK last night so if im not pregnant i could be quite possibly ovulating!!!
> 
> why did i not think of that earlier. oooo im all excited again now cant wait for postman to bring my opks and test tomorrow. we have done the deed the last 2 nights anyway so maybe one more night for good luck.

oh yeah, i forgot about the positive opk, good luck hun xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning my PMA angels how are you all?

im off to work in a mo so i wont be here till later. im off to a psychiatric hospital this morning not looking forward to it!

checked my CP last night before i went bed and it was high, i cant tell you if it was soft or open could i couldnt reach.

Sparkles you text me hun when you get that :bfp: :hugs:

well gotta run have a good day girlies xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning PMA girls....

well I think if I had that pack of HPT I would have peed on both of them just to make sure this morning but wont have them til later. so unless I can hold off peeing for a good few hours I think im gonna leave it till the morning. even then Im not sure Il do one as I have the drs in morning and I will be thrusting a sample in her face to do a test for me lol. Im not around to day ladies, Im off upto London to see my hubbys sale then hitting Harrods with my friend from work :) yay girls wot lunch (if I can stomach it lol) I had another crappy night last night and woke early again for that morning pee, but woke in a hot sweat. I got back into bed, got hot again so pushed covers off, then 5 mins later i was cold and this went on and off over the next half hour or so. I have even woken up feeling a little nauseas instead of the usual build up throughout the day that I have been getting. AF would have been due today so fingers crossed she definately aint there. 

Gonna miss you girls today but I will be back on tomorro hopefully with a more positive approach as well as a more positive hpt. might pop on briefly before I go see the nurse. Hope she is nice lol.

Have a good day girls. PMA all the way ok xxxxx :hug:


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> Morning PMA girls....
> 
> well I think if I had that pack of HPT I would have peed on both of them just to make sure this morning but wont have them til later. so unless I can hold off peeing for a good few hours I think im gonna leave it till the morning. even then Im not sure Il do one as I have the drs in morning and I will be thrusting a sample in her face to do a test for me lol. Im not around to day ladies, Im off upto London to see my hubbys sale then hitting Harrods with my friend from work :) yay girls wot lunch (if I can stomach it lol) I had another crappy night last night and woke early again for that morning pee, but woke in a hot sweat. I got back into bed, got hot again so pushed covers off, then 5 mins later i was cold and this went on and off over the next half hour or so. I have even woken up feeling a little nauseas instead of the usual build up throughout the day that I have been getting. AF would have been due today so fingers crossed she definately aint there.
> 
> Gonna miss you girls today but I will be back on tomorro hopefully with a more positive approach as well as a more positive hpt. might pop on briefly before I go see the nurse. Hope she is nice lol.
> 
> Have a good day girls. PMA all the way ok xxxxx :hug:

good luck tomorrow hun xxxx
i see the morning sickness is starting to kick in, a biscuit as soon as you wake up works wonders in the early days. also drinking lots of water, i found that i felt worse when i was thirsty.
enjoy your day in london!!!!!



so far the :witch: has been kind to me this month, not too heavy, last month was awful (sorry if tmi) i'm looking forward to this month so much :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

check out the chart! dip, cramps and pinkish shows! what you think


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> check out the chart! dip, cramps and pinkish shows! what you think

that is spot on for implantation hun, lets hope it is :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls

back from work thats it now im off til saturday!!! woohooo gotta love part time work.

well just checked my cervix its high and soft but i cant tell if its open or shut :doh: id say its more shut than open.

Mr Postie didnt bring me my tests today :( he brought me a polling card instead (oh the joys)
they should be here tomorrow it said 1-2 working days and i ordered them sunday.


----------



## aflight84

2 girlies said:


> aflight84 said:
> 
> 
> check out the chart! dip, cramps and pinkish shows! what you think
> 
> that is spot on for implantation hun, lets hope it is :happydance:Click to expand...


I'm hoping so too but don't want to get my hopes up too high!


----------



## Tudor Rose

looking good aflight !


----------



## aflight84

thanks chick, i'm so hopeful that it is but with the blood tests so low i'm trying not to get my hopes up


----------



## cutie4evr01

anna, I think it looks terrific!! I'm pretty sure I implanted on 9 dpo, but no pink spots. I think if you have a little spotting, and the dip, that sounds very very promising!! :happydance:

Do you know how long your LP is normally?


----------



## aflight84

i'm normally a 28 day cycle normally af arrives mid afternoon evening on cd29!


----------



## cutie4evr01

Ooh yay, then your chart is certainly looking good!!! :)


----------



## dawny690

Check this out Sparkles just text me this :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
Well done babes xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo141.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 19


----------



## samzi

woooooohoooo :happydance: :D


----------



## cutie4evr01

Yay, that's terrific!! The line is so dark too - there's certainly no question now!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## aimee-lou

Wooooooohooooooooooo!!!!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Tudor Rose

that brilliant the test hasnt even complete fully

well done sparkle and Mr sparkle!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations lisa1, fantastic to see its soooooooo dark!!!!! 
yay now are you finally moving over to 1st tri?????

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Tudor Rose

I gad another dream last night :cry: i give birth to a baby boy. we called him Shane. and he was adorable! :cry: i want my :bfp: now!!!!!!:cry:


----------



## Sparklebaby

hahahaha check u lot out! Thanks Dawny, thought i might come into this. yes I will be moving over to first tri but love you girlies so much I will be here to keep ur PMA going. I can find you using the user CP so keep this thread going in my honor! or Il hunt you all down lol. woooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :wohoo: :yipee: will be doing my bfp thread in a sec. got pics on my camera, so hoping i can work out how to put pics on myself. if I get stuck Im sure one of you lovely ladies will help. :)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## MrsQ

well done sweetheart!
x


----------



## Sparklebaby

Thanks mrsq2b :) heheheheheheheheheheheheheheh *sceams* lol done my bfp thread, now to say bye bye to TTC :rofl:


----------



## babybuffy84

wooo hooooooooooooo sparklebaby am made up for you :)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sparklebaby

thank you darling. xxxxx see u over there. lol xxx


----------



## samzi

so happy for you, yaaaaaaaaay :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

what do u think of my sig so far girls? I have kept my PMA on there so u lot best keep this up lol mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmwah"!


----------



## samzi

very nice :D


----------



## Tudor Rose

:bfn: even my opk has barely got a 2nd line ooooh i wish :witch: would show up so i can start again! :(:cry:


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 

OMG lisa i can't believe you're going! Who's going to keep us all going now?! 

ok so i'm a little confused today. slight temp rise no more spotting but still get fuzzy head and dizzy now also peeing for the country don't want to get my hopes up but what do you think?!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Tudor Rose said:


> :bfn: even my opk has barely got a 2nd line ooooh i wish :witch: would show up so i can start again! :(:cry:

oh hun, Im sorry. :hug: maybe it might be to do with what happened in March? maybe ur cycle is a little out of place. I hope something happens for you soon....I really do. I will keep an eye on u girlies over here. u also have my number so never be frightened of getting in touch. Il always be here for my friends that have done the same for me. :hugs: try and keep ur chin up and have some nice relaxing time xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

aflight84 said:


> hey girls,
> 
> OMG lisa i can't believe you're going! Who's going to keep us all going now?!
> 
> ok so i'm a little confused today. slight temp rise no more spotting but still get fuzzy head and dizzy now also peeing for the country don't want to get my hopes up but what do you think?!

whos gonna keep u going>? I am of course. do u really think just cause i have my bean I would leave you all?

got my fingers tightly crossed for you Anna, sounding good. why dont u find my pg journal and have a good luck at my symptoms xxxx i get dizzy feelings just sitting here.


----------



## aflight84

YAY thanks lisa you're the one that picks me up when i'm feeling down and the one i wanna run to when i have good news so glad you're staying! 

oh i'll take a peak in a bit! I got dizzy feelings bad last time too but i'm trying not to think too much about it


----------



## Sparklebaby

pleasure sweetie. I want you right there with me, all of you. be it today, next week or next month. we will all stick together as we have always done. :) Im not too bad today, I find climbing stairs a killer that gives me bad light heads for a bit, but freaky when ur just sitting there and ur head goes all woosy. just hope i dont fall off my chair and down the stairs as computer at top of stairs lol.


----------



## aflight84

get a load of todays edition of my chart!!!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> get a load of todays edition of my chart!!!!!

its looking so good hun, i'm going to be keeping an eye on you, when are you going to test?


----------



## aflight84

the :witch: is due saturday so anytime from then! 

ARGH scary!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Anna babe my fingers are so tightly crossed for a bfp for you xxxx


----------



## aflight84

thanks chicken x x


----------



## samzi

goodluck!

i was due AF yday and still nothing today. not tested cos im scared and got a pact with my May 4th ladies


----------



## aflight84

should i hold out to 4th May too?! hehe


----------



## Tudor Rose

looking good Anna fingers crossed hun.

well MIL has informed me her daughter my SIL is getting married in May 2010 so i told hubby and he thinks we should hang fire until beginning of sept with ttc so we dont have a newborn to contend with at the wedding and also so im not gonna steal her thunder. :hissy:

i had to wait til her son was 1 before ttc because he didnt want me steal her thunder now i have to wait again.!!!!:hissy::hissy:

MIL is dead against us having a 3rd.

i worked out we could start ttc *again* in september then id be between 29-33weeks pregnant when she gets married. thats if i got caught straight away.
im gonna think on it. as my DD was 3 month old when we got married and she had terrible colic on our wedding day. 
its 19 weeks that i would have to wait. which is not too long i suppose it will give me chance to track my cycles properly so when i do start again i could get lucky straight away.

what would you do?


----------



## aflight84

i'd sooner have a new born than be heavily pregnant screw that! this is your life and your decision don't hold back for anyone babes x


----------



## samzi

id do what makes you happy hun


----------



## cutie4evr01

I agree with Anna. I don't think you need to change your plans to suit someone else. Who cares if you steal her thunder?? What if you had caught a couple months ago, do you think she would have put her wedding on hold so as to not steal your thunder? I highly doubt it!! I think you guys should continue TTC if that's what you two want, and don't worry about anyone else. Personally, I think it doesn't really matter what MIL wants anyway, as she won't be the one raising #3. There's no reason why SIL can't get married and you guys have a newborn and all of the family be celebrating for both of you at the same time!! Sorry if this sounded harsh, just my two cents! Good luck hun!


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx girlies, ive asked this question on another site and they are all saying carry on, im one of them people who care too much for other peoples feelings lol thats my down fall accoring to my best mate he says i let people walk all over me


----------



## aflight84

tudor you're too nice for your own good - carry on what if in the months you're not trying and they could have been your months don't miss out! 

if she's that petty that she thinks you're doing it to steal her thunder she needs a slap! 

Carry on!!!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

breathe im trying not to get excited i need to cal down.

i was at work on a 1st aid course and i feel really yucky the room was hot i could feel my self burning up i was glad to get out of there and i picked the kids up from school. i was walking home when my underwear felt wet (tmi) i thought finally the :witch: has arrived, went the loo there was nothing thier but lots of cm, so i went in my room got change into my slouch clothers and i caught sight of my self in the mirror (tmi again) and my nipples looked huge i looked and said aloud Oh my god look at them.

so i thought i.ll POAS (IC) did and left it checked it within 5 mins and there was the faintest line im sure so i grabbed another (IC) and POAS again and with in 5 mins the faintest of lines again but o so faint i cant catch really them on my phone.

so i will do another 1 tomorrow with FMU and see. it might not be it could be evaps but would an evap show within 5 mins?????plus it does have colour only so faint though!!!

or i could be seeing things???


----------



## Tudor Rose

tested on my 10miu :bfn: oh well keep on going


----------



## Sparklebaby

anna and tudor I have my fingers oh so tightly crossed for you both. good luck with ur testing anna whenever that may be and tudor if u get a neg then dont worry. please. :hugs: I hope you are all well today and not missed me too much. I have been extremely busy working for half day then lunch and shopping this afternoon lol.
did I see Samzi is looking good too????? good luck hun. xxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning PMA ladies well tested with FMU :bfn: but got a fantastic evap later :grr: oh well. when i got up this morning i felt like some one had been using my boobies like a punch bag ouch i feel bruised. also had some like EWCM this morning? dont think i could be ovulating???:shrug:

had another dream last night, but i wasnt in labour as i usually am :rofl: i was midway through pregnany with a lovely bump :). and i was carrying a boy (again) i keep dreaming im carrying boys my hubby says it means the oppositie we will have a girl!

well ive got a busy day today :telephone::laundry::coffee::iron::dishes::hangwashing: but i will try an get on this afternoon :)

oh and hubby said yesterday he had a think about his sisters wedding and its stupid us putting things on hold! :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey tudor...again sorry it was a bfn. dont give up hope tho cause its not over until she shows. for now step away from the sticks. lol. keep that chin held high.

sounds like u have a busy day ahead....dont over do it hun. glad u n hubby have decided to continue. as My mum said to me, just cause its christmas and loads of birthdays in dec, dont give up trying as it could be your month. how right was she :) xxxx


----------



## samzi

im confused ladies.

to the naked eye in irl this test in neg but on photo??

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/picture-11.jpg


----------



## Sparklebaby

I think i see something too :happydance: thats what my 25miu was like. could see more on the photo. can u invert it????? what miu is that test. if u have a superdrug they do 10miu tests, maybe ul get something stronger, but defo looking good, got myfingers crossed for you darling xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samzi

that was a FRER.

i couldnt invert it, couldnt find the option on my phone :( i dont suppose you could do it for me?


----------



## Sparklebaby

Im at work babes so not got the stuff to do so hun. sorry but I defo see something very faint. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hope this is it for you hun xx


----------



## samzi

oki, no worries :D

im going to get some more FRER if still no :witch: after work


----------



## samzi

ok so i found a website so inverted it :)

https://www.canyouseealine.com/toolimages/e-vJmc9jUZ.jpg


----------



## Sparklebaby

can u get a clearer picture??? maybe get a superdrug one thats more sensitive and I hate to say this but I got my bfp at 11pm so it might have been stronger. if not leave it a few more days say till monday????


----------



## samzi

yeah thats the plan.

still no sign of :witch:

last time i was preg i didnt get a BFP till i was 5 days late


----------



## Sparklebaby

can still see something faint. so hope this is it for you hun xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i can see some thing faint!!!

well sis in law now wants me to be her brides maid! 1st may 2010!!! im gonna have to stop ttc now til september:( so sad :cry: ive just ordered angus castus to regulate my periods


----------



## Sparklebaby

just asked my friend - she can see something too :) :yipee: xx


----------



## samzi

ooh :)

any idea why i could see nothing on the test IRL? thats whats confusing me


----------



## Sparklebaby

Tudor Rose said:


> i can see some thing faint!!!
> 
> well sis in law now wants me to be her brides maid! 1st may 2010!!! im gonna have to stop ttc now til september:( so sad :cry: ive just ordered angus castus to regulate my periods

Oh hunny........thats a shame babes. well I asked my sis in law to be one of my bridesmades and she was pg so turned it down so again I say dont stop trying just because of her. Im sure she will understand xxx


----------



## samzi

what are superdrugs own brand tests like?


----------



## Sparklebaby

thats what I got my :bfp: on, first one i did was superdrug,at 9dpo faint line, the 25miu I had barely there like urs on 13dpo. on 14dpo I did another superdrug and got 2 dark lines as per avatar. so Id say give it ago if the one u have done today is a 25miu :)


----------



## samzi

im going to get one or 2 superdrug HTP's

and if no af over the weekend i will test on monday :)


----------



## samzi

i was told FRER tested at like 6mui or something. was i wrongly informed? :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

You know sparkle your right! i need to think about myself for once and what i want!!!! thank you hun!


----------



## Sparklebaby

no worries tudor. my sis in law was so preg when we got married she had the baby in the july. as long as u say as soon as you know. dont stop ur life for anyone hun. xxxx say yes for now but if u fall then what can she do?

Samzi no idea about the FRER tbh. fyi the superdrug ones are £4.99 for 2 andf they were on promotion 2 x 2pks for £7 but not sure if thats still on. xxxx


----------



## samzi

thanks.

they 10mui did you say?


----------



## Sparklebaby

yep. :) go for it. xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

yeah the promotion is still on on the super drug tests


----------



## samzi

ok, nice one


----------



## cutie4evr01

Samzi, looking good, keep us posted! :)

I think FRER say they're 25, but really in testing have been show to detect 12.5 (according to peeonastick.com) :)

Tudor, so glad to hear you're not going to put your life on hold for anyone else. Just make yourself happy this time, and good luck hun!

Anna, any update today?


----------



## Sparklebaby

not heard from anna for a while...hope ur ok hunni. :hugs:

I always thought the FRER were 25miu too. my 10 miu superdrug one picked up a faind at 8dpo so might pick up less. you also have to remember as I found out that the hormone doubles every 48 -72 hours not 24 as I though orig lol. Samzi how many dpo are u???


----------



## 3 girlies

afternoon ladies, hope you are all ok & making the most of the sunshine!!! i did all my gardening today, with Roxie helping me of course!! 

has anyone got any nice plans for the bank holiday weekend?

We are having a bbq on sunday, we have a bouncey castle that we got Reese last summer so we're going to put that up, oh i love the summer!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Tudor Rose

its been raining here im working saturday and sunday til 2pm if its nice monday we will go my parents for a bbq other than that just chill


----------



## Sparklebaby

been gorgeous here today, too nice to work. not sure what the plans are tbh but i know the grass needs cutting both back and front and thats garden grass not my lady garden :rofl: might continue to sort the spare room out????? should really do a car boot sale. xxxxxx im off home shortly so will be back on when I get it xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i dont feel; right today, feel yucky as the day has gone on boobies tender especially my left on when i was ironing it felt like i had a dead weight strapped to my chest.


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh tudor. :hugs: try not to think about it babes. I know its hard. there is a possibility that you are pg and its jst not showing but try not to build ur hopes up. Im feeling really positive about you at the mo but hate seeing you so down.
sit down and relax where u can hun, or even go for a nice walk somewhere. i think u need to relax a little to take ur mind of things. Is there anyone that could look after the kids while u and OH go out for a romantic walk or something? go to a park? not sure about where u are but i think its gonna be a nice weekend. I know it will be nice in london.

chin up hun xxxx :hug:

I more than likely wont be on over the weekend so if anyone gets any good news if whoever has my number could let me know that will be great. fingers crossed for you Samzi. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls 
Sorry i've not been around too much today. HAd a day off work and only just gone online tonight! 
Sorry to bring bad news but the witch came early before i even had a chance to test so CD1 for me! ARGH 
I spent the day chilling out, walking by the river, had my hair cut and just enjoyed it! 
Trying to get my PMA back ready for a new fresh cycle! 

On a positive note my new due date is 8th Feb so here's aiming for my June BFP just in time for my first wedding anniversary!


----------



## dawny690

Im so sorry babes I was so hopeful for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## cutie4evr01

Anna, I'm sorry too! :hugs: Sounds like you have a great attitude for this next cycle - what a great anniversary pressent that will be!


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya girls im leaving ttc section and moving over to WTTC until october we are putting things on hold due to the wedding but i will still be on here speaking to you girlies xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

were are you girlies??????
:(

boobies are so sore and when i take my bra off agony, felt queasy lying in bed this morning feeling fine now, had a metallic taste in my mouth before my coffee.

did hpt last night and im sure there is a line ok there is a line and its pink!!! but it took about 8mins for the test to clear so it was within the 10mins been trying to send a pic to sparkle but my phone is bust i need a new one. i even took an inverted pic and i can see the line i did 2 more straightt after :bfn: so im confused, 19th of may is my deadline after that i will have to wait til october :cry:
im off to work now :(


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh yeah and the toilet is my new best friend i spent enough time peeing on it! (not that i do that to my friends) but you know what i mean lol.

o i hope i am!!! i so want to be pregnant so bad! :cry: i need some PMA but im runnning on empty:(


----------



## samzi

:hugs: hun


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Tudor hun maybe your one of these where the hcg is higher in the afternoon/evening instead of the morning xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

like me :yipee: my last hpt was taken in the evening. feeling so hopeful for you tudor hun. any news on you Samzi??? thinking of u today. GOD my boobs are so sore today lol. just been texting Mrsq2b. both of us dont feel pg today. lol guess these things will happen. sorry Im not about, flying visit while hubby gets bleach happy in kitchen. god it stinks lol cough cough :rofl: bless him. will defo be about on tuesday tho. enjoy rest of bank holiday weekend xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## samzi

ive had cramps most the day so far, and as i went to the loo i noticed id had some brown spotting. so i think she may be on her way. how DARE she be late for her appointment!! :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

Well Sam she can be 9mths late for you :p :lol: xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hi girls

sorry i havent been on much, nothing to report my end, just that my temp is really high even though its a new cycle, i hoping it settles down soon, im not thinking about it as much this cycle, got disneyland in just over 2 weeks so just going to have fun!!! :happydance:

i will be on tonight for a bit after our bbq!!


love you all........xxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh my god my nose is going beserk! lol


----------



## 3 girlies

These are a few pics of the weekend, i hope you dont mind me putting them here!!
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/027.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/022.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/017.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/025-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/015-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/016.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/024.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/026.jpg


----------



## dawny690

Awwww your little girls are beautiful hun xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

dawny690 said:


> Awwww your little girls are beautiful hun xxxx

thankyou dawny, that means so much to me, hope you are ok hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww your little girls are beautiful hun xxxx
> 
> thankyou dawny, that means so much to me, hope you are ok hun xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Im tired and been having a few cramps tonight but they are more mild than what I get for AF so :shrug: doctor is doing a pg test for me tuesday morning so once I have that result im going to try and change doctors xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

dawny690 said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww your little girls are beautiful hun xxxx
> 
> thankyou dawny, that means so much to me, hope you are ok hun xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im tired and been having a few cramps tonight but they are more mild than what I get for AF so :shrug: doctor is doing a pg test for me tuesday morning so once I have that result im going to try and change doctors xxxxClick to expand...

i hope you get your sticky bean soon hun, good luck at the doctors :hugs:


----------



## samzi

gorgeous kids hun :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

aww you kids are gorgeous hunny!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning Ladies. :hugs:

well well well, we are looking good in here today.....any news tudor???
Dawny yours is sounding promising too. good luck with the test tomorro hun, let me know what happens. xxxx
Heidi ur children are gorgeous :) looks like you had a lovely day.

How are u getting on Samzi??? any progress?
I really dont feel pg at the mo lol. all those symptoms that I get at work have vanished, even down to the dizzy spells. cant believe this thurs I will be 6 wks pg lol :shock: my boobs cain tho.....boy are they OUCHIE OUCHIE or what. thinking of you all xxxxxxxx :hug::hugs:


----------



## samzi

well ive definetly had 'old' blood but still no proper :witch:


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwww good luck Samzi hun. any other symptoms???? are u testing tomorro????


----------



## samzi

nope no other signs really. was bloated and had cramps yday but nothin today.


----------



## 3 girlies

i think i over done it with the wine last night, i felt a tad bit delicate this morning!! 

I didnt bother temping today (well to be honest it didnt even enter my head) i will start again tomorrow, hopefully i will ovulate next weekend. We just went shopping for our holiday bits, i got Reese & Roxie matching nike air max trainers, they are so lovely, Roxie is only a size c4 so they are teeny weeny!!

hows everyone doing today?


----------



## cutie4evr01

Aww 2 girlies, your girls are beautiful!!!

Tudor, sounding good - any update today?


----------



## Sparklebaby

Im starting to feel a bit bleugh.....didnt feel pg today till about half hour ago. getting heartburn too. hey cutie and heidi xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hi girlies i had to go bed for a nap i was so exhausted and slept for nearly 2 hours.

i dont know whats happening with my body had a dream i POAS and it was positive! wishful dreaming huh?


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 
i tried with the PMA today thinking that my sickness could be down to something more positive like a bfp and nope i was too hopeful. BFN!!!
AF came early and went in under 3 days which isn't right at all but i'm still really not well at all


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no aflight i hope you feel better soon.

didnt sleep well last night woke like id been hit by a ton of bricks. boobs are still incredibly sore.
and had a terrible break out i feel like a teenager again coveriing my spots with make up.

well i.l be working today so wont be on here for a while hope you have a good day girls im gonna phone my doctors when im on my break at work!

cheerio for now :wave:


----------



## Sparklebaby

I know how you feel tudor re the spot thing, I have got some NASTY spot that have broke out on my chin that hurt to the touch. :hissy: I dont care no more tbh lol. if anyone says anything il tell them to fek off and I fancy being a teenager again lol.

Gd luck with dr's Tudor and also to Dawny who has dr's this morning. Im waiting for 9 to arrive then Im calling my dr to see if my results are in :) will keep u upto date xxxx have a gd day all. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## samzi

still not :witch: properly yet!

this morning when i woke up, i went to the loo and there was dark blood but nothing fresh yet. im confusssed!! 

:hissy:


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwwww Samzi. :hugs: hey hun. how u doing. 3 of you guys must be so frustrated right now with confusion. I am praying for you all, but more so Samzi, Tudor and Dawny all with confusing symtoms/lack of AF.
I hope you all get your answers soon. xx


----------



## samzi

im ok, just fed up! hoping she comes properly today and doesnt mess me about any longer!


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
OMG what a crappy weekend that was! First af then the allergic reaction then the sickness and to top it all adam had some dream last night and ended up hitting me in his sleep so hard that it winded me! ARGH! 

Not long now to gynea visit i'm so nervous i gotta first convince him that i did o regardless of blood results then see what he might do about my LP as it's seriously not good!


----------



## Sparklebaby

good luck ANNA....praying u get answers too.

btw cant recall if i have said or not, got results back from dr's, faint positive on 30th april on hospital test. got appt tomorro morning with nurse. :)


----------



## samzi

well she came....or so i thought.

im getting little clots and reddy/brown but still nothing fresh red.

gah


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh Samzi........:hugs:


----------



## samzi

why is she being such a cowbag? :cry:


----------



## aflight84

it's what she does best i'm affraid babes i'm still confused over what the hell happened with mine!


----------



## dawny690

Well doctors test was :bfn: as I thought and spoke to the nurse, who says the same as me its not down to my weight and I could have PCOS and need testing for it and the spotting I had should be classed as a new cycle which has made me a little happier but Im still going to try and change doctors and get them to do the tests for me xxxx


----------



## aflight84

so where does that put you in your cycle now then?


----------



## Sparklebaby

sorry to hear that dawny, but at least you kinda know where you stand now? I hope you manage to change dr's ok and that you get some answers soon. keep that PMA up girl xxxxx Luv ya xxxx :hugs:


----------



## samzi

sorry about the drs hun :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

It makes me CD23 today as per my ff ticker and last cycle was 51 days :shock: thats seriously wrong but at least the nurse is good, I may not be able to change doctors but I can demand I dont ever see HIM again cant I?


----------



## aflight84

course you can. if you feel you weren't looked after it's your right to see a new dr.


----------



## Sparklebaby

OMG I am feeling GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN right now. i think i am one step down on the nausea scale from actually being sick or passing out. I feel awful. and shaky too. I have just had something to eat in the hope that might help.
BLEUGH! lol.


----------



## samzi

oh hun :hugs:

ok so ladies im scared.

this is too much like last time i got my :bfp: after being 5 days late and getting what looked like stringy brown blood as :witch: goes away. i have had NO proper flow at all, and what i have had has been brown/dark red almost.

should i do a test??


----------



## dawny690

samzi said:


> oh hun :hugs:
> 
> ok so ladies im scared.
> 
> this is too much like last time i got my :bfp: after being 5 days late and getting what looked like stringy brown blood as :witch: goes away. i have had NO proper flow at all, and what i have had has been brown/dark red almost.
> 
> should i do a test??

Yes hun you promised to test with me today lol do it xxxx


----------



## samzi

i will have to do it when i get home, that ok? :p :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

samzi said:


> i will have to do it when i get home, that ok? :p :hugs:

Yes ok hun will catch your :bfp: F'X (later) have work now sorry hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

aww good luck Samzi. keeping my fingers crossed for you :dust: xxx


----------



## aflight84

good luck hunni can't wait to log back on tonight to see your bfp! 

afm - the witch seems to be hanging around after all - more spotting today! ARGH


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls, what a miserable day all this rain how are you all?

im sorry about :bfn: dawny x


----------



## samzi

just been given a thought.

does anyone know if low progesterone is a sign of m/c?


----------



## Tudor Rose

im not sure hun???

got my drs appointment 10.30 am thrusday


----------



## aflight84

hey samzi, low progesterone is only a sign of miscarriage if it's not rising as it should (as far as i know anyway)


----------



## samzi

oki, thanks :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

are your bloods being tested?


----------



## Tudor Rose

are you asking me aflight? i think dr will give me a blood test hopefully whilst im there but we will see.


----------



## aflight84

sorry no i meant samzi to check progesterone levels?


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh right sorry.


----------



## aflight84

sorry my mistake i just wasn't sure after the question about low levels is all!


----------



## samzi

no im not, if i get my BFP though, when i go i may ask and see if they will do it. i bet they wont though


----------



## aflight84

they should if you get a bfp to check your levels but then check 2 days later to check they're doubling


----------



## Tudor Rose

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulati...tive-ovulation-predictor-kit.html#post2063489

POAS an OPK got no HPT and its positive. so we will see


----------



## dawny690

OMG Lisa (tudor) thats defo a + opk xxxx


----------



## samzi

well ladies :witch: FINALLY got me as the last toilet trip proved :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning Ladies. thats some nice juicy line you have there tudor :) hope u collared OH just in case. ;) xx :sex:

Samzi I am so so sorry that she got you honey. :( :hugs: heres to the next cycle though!

Well I have the Dr's this morning to go and see my nice nurse. I have no idea what to expect to be honest. so I guess I will update you later on today :)

xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulati...ver-had-positive-like-before.html#post2067693

check this girlies!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

yea got hubby last night :)
he is away playing rugby tonight typical! so next time i.l get to him is tomorrow night do you think its enough???


----------



## dawny690

Yes that should be enough but I think your pg hun and crap hpt's not picking it up xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i really hope so dawny, im taking Dylan (my son) for his speech therapy assesment around 11am today and its in town, so i need to pick some bits up so i may pick a test up. ok i will pick a test up but im nervous lol


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> i really hope so dawny, im taking Dylan (my son) for his speech therapy assesment around 11am today and its in town, so i need to pick some bits up so i may pick a test up. ok i will pick a test up but im nervous lol

Remember though hun some hpt's dont pick up pg til later on so even IF its bfn dont think its over yet, I would get doctors to do a blood test hun xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

yeah i agree with dawn some of my HPTs didn't pick up until i was nearly 6 weeks pregnant!


----------



## aflight84

spotting's stopped girls so on to the fun stuff the big O should happen between next thursday and sunday so BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

morning my cherubs :) gonna make this brief as I need to get bathed and ready soon. Tudor I am so hoping its a pg pos rather than a ov pos, but if not last night should be enough but just in case pounce on DH tomorro as soon as lol. Gd luck :hugs:

Morning Dawny gorgeous xxxxx :hugs:

Go anna :happydance: go Anna :happydance: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Thanks Lisa - I'm praying things go ok on Friday i'm making a list of arguments to make sure he helps me! Fingers crossed


----------



## Sparklebaby

tightly Anna Tightly crossed. :hugs: xxxx

right I best get my butt into gear and get bathed etc. I will be back on later today, well once I get to work that is lol.

Have a good day girls xxxx


----------



## aflight84

speak to you later babes x x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx sparkly

Good luck Anna, i would be around 6 -7 weeks now based on my LMP. but we will see going the doctors tomorrow 10.30am.

hows you today dawny?


----------



## Tudor Rose

i seem to be forgetting how to sit on the toilet an pee properly evrytime i go the toilet im POAS its an addiction!!!!!!


----------



## aflight84

well good luck hun i hope they help you! Ask for blood test for sure! 

I'm getting really stressed i think i'm not sleeping at all well and i'm feeling really down at the moment. ARGH


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no Anna, chin up hun! xx
well im off to take dylan to his appointment i.l be back later! xx


----------



## aflight84

take care babes x


----------



## Abblebubba

Hello girls, ummm i'm a friend of aflight84 [anna], and i was informed of you girlies by her, she says youre very nice :)
My name is abbey and im seventeen, just wanted to pop by and give you girlies some support and cuddles, :hugs:, and share some PMA


----------



## aflight84

YAY Abbey!


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey Abby! :wave:

well ive tested :bfn: just done an OPK a positive like this morning so ive still got my surge so i should be ovulationg Very soon. got loads of watery cm nothing stretchy as its like water so soon as hubby gets through that door tomorrow night i.l pounce on him lol!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey abble :hugs: welcome to Team PMA. 

WELL, ladies this morning went very well. my blood pressure is fine. she has referred me to the midwife, i get an extra scan at around 9-11 wks to check the baby for downs as Im over 35 lol. as soon as I have had my first midwife appt I can go see our antenatal dr at my surgery. I am having my bloods done next thursday. so all looking good :) xxxx


----------



## samzi

so happy all is grand :hugs:

im feeling a bit down in the dumps. i blame :witch:


----------



## Tudor Rose

:hugs: samzi xx


----------



## Abblebubba

Thanks for the warm welcome girls, :)
Lots of good luck to all of you x


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwwwwww Samzi hun :hugs: chin up girl. ur time will come xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls how are you?

im not convinced i am ovulating my cervix is shut?!?! so i dont know whats happening. going to chill in front of the tv tonight the kids are already in bed....bliss....for now


----------



## aflight84

tudor watery cm is the most fertile right so that's a great sign 

abbey i can't believe i'm going to be visiting you in hospital in like 2 weeks to meet your little fella ARGH i can't wait 

I'm feeling a lot better about friday i feel ready to take on any challenge he might throw at me. I don't need IVF i'm going to get pregnant and he's going to help me if i need it


----------



## samzi

im feeling so sorry for myself today :cry:

cant snap out of it.

so glad im going on holiday, need it really badly


----------



## Abblebubba

aflight84 said:


> abbey i can't believe i'm going to be visiting you in hospital in like 2 weeks to meet your little fella ARGH i can't wait
> 
> I'm feeling a lot better about friday i feel ready to take on any challenge he might throw at me. I don't need IVF i'm going to get pregnant and he's going to help me if i need it

Ahhh i know im like SOOOOO friggin excited PAHA :happydance: and i am soooo glad you are feeling ready to take on anything, you are a brave lady and we all love and support you :)

ABBLEBUBBA HUGS :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

thanks abs love ya x x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

gosh SUPER PMA anna :hugs: you go girl.

more than I can say for me....... WARNING - STROPPY BITCH ALERT :hissy: & LIKELY TO BURST INTO TEARS AT A MOMENTS NOTICE :cry: :rofl: feel very emotional today. head feels dizzy, eaten like a pig, boobs hurt lol, said goodbye to my ann summers bras for god knows how long and opted for the more sensible stopemfromfloppen bra lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

good PMA anna.

sparkle you know its all worth it in the end.

well i had a pleasent surprise last night as i told you hubby was playing rugby and usually afterwards he has a few drinks with the lads and stays over on of theres as he is up for work the next day and his friends lives near where he works. anyway waterloo rd had finish ( i was in tears from that) and i heard the front door slam i crapped my self and hubby strolled in i said what you doing home, he said oh i didnt fancy the pub i wanted see you.

anyway go bed and he wants to BD i didnt refuse as i knew i was ov anyway after he said "i know your ovulating you left one of you green pee sticks in the bathroom and it was positive" so thats why he had come home!!!!!

i was chuffed as he had had a relaxed approach to ttc he wanted play russian roulette. 

anyway i did ovulate last night :cloud9: i felt it from my left side it felt like a stitch in my left ovary. so im officially in my 2ww still got watery CM and i cant reach my cervix :happydance: so im happy my body is doing what is should be.

Testing Day -19th may fingers x i get my :bfp:

anyway been the doctors she said it sounds like i have skipped a period and started a fresh cycle she said it is quite common she offered to do a blood test or i could wait and see if my next period arrives, i said i would wait. i know what my body is doing now.

ordered some IC for my early testing lol :)

today my cervix is aching could be from all the BD. but i feel really good about this month, just hope i dont end up with egg on my face on the 19th may.

sorry didnt mean for this post be so long lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

thats lovely tudor....awwwwwwwwwwww bless him. :hugs:

can any of you girls help with this one??????

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/130249-question-dawny690.html#post2076158


----------



## Tudor Rose

im not sure hun i can say ive had clotty cm before. it could be to do with implantation if she is getting AF cramps but i cant be certain hun sorryx


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks Tudor hun xx how are u feeling today? Im feeling quite green again today.


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh i hope you dont get actual sickness......... i feel drained today so lethargic hope im not coming down with anything, im achey too.


its my daughters assembley at school later so i.l be going there soon.

so sparkle how do you feel about becoming a Mummy???? have you got your head round it yet? how is Mr sparkle feeling about being a daddy?


----------



## Abblebubba

Lots of good hopes for you tudor, aws its lovely when OH surprises you isnt it? :)
Sparkle has it sunk in yet? i give birth on the 19th of may and it still hasnt sunk in! I hope everything goes great for you x
I'm trying to feel possitive today but i dont, i feel crap- and the worse thing is i dont know why? :shrug: and the more i dont know why im being a stroppy emotional cow the worse its making me! My OH text me last night saying 'when baby gets here i want you to remember i am not going to forget about you like everyone else' which just made me cry, all night, because maybe i am being selfish worrying about everyone fussing over a baby and forgetting me, but thats how i feel, :cry: Damn!! i feel like a stroppy kid having a tantrum. 
Sorry for ranting, i got carried away. Have a good day girls xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no abbie :hugs:
im due to test on the 19th. good luck hun you will be fine.


----------



## Abblebubba

Good luck with your testing Tudor, :) lots of hope for you 
I just think im in a crappy mood today *hmph* x


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey girlies, yeah think it is sinking in??? although I still get days when I dont feel anything or days when I feel like af is going to strike. I have had funny burning sensations in my lower regions today and awful sick feeling but think I have now found my gold dust survival kit..... mint tea and ginger biscuits lol. mmmmmmm


----------



## aflight84

oh abbey 
sorry you're feeling down i guess it's normal to feel like that after everyone fussing over you for 9 months. OMG i can't wait until i'm worrying about a baby hehe


----------



## Abblebubba

Ginger biscuits are really good for if you feel sick, and get horrible morning sickness as i did, but fingers crossed you dont suffer with it as bad as i did. x


----------



## Abblebubba

aflight84 said:


> oh abbey
> sorry you're feeling down i guess it's normal to feel like that after everyone fussing over you for 9 months. OMG i can't wait until i'm worrying about a baby hehe

Yeah i guess so, i just know as soon as baby comes along, i will be forgotten and i know i sound selfish but i just think jesus! im the one that carried him!! :hissy: 

but i guess that is just my hormones talking :blush: hmmmm.

AH YES!! anna, now i know you are only 30 mins away from me i am going to stalk you AHA :) and then our bubs can have play dates. x 

chin up all my lovlies, 
[also would it be cheeky of me to join your team? and have the glittery thing in my sig? :shy:]


----------



## aflight84

we sure can hunny bunch! 

add the glitter thing add it! YAY


----------



## Sparklebaby

welcome to Team PMA Abble :) :hugs: xxxxx

Now where is my god damn curry lol..........:hissy:


----------



## Abblebubba

Thankyou, Glad to be aboard with you girls =]
Curry yumm, are you facing a VINDALOOO? :) I'll give you a pat on the back if you can handle one cos i know i cant LOOOL


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol no i had ma usual and saved some for lunch tomorro.
Chicken Tikka
Egg Pilau
Onion Bhajee
Sag Cheese (for ma iron) mmmmmmmmmm yum yum.


----------



## Tudor Rose

yumy yum yum sparkle!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

it was tudor. how u doing hunny bunch??? im in chat room at the mo if ur up for it? xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

sorry didnt see you where in the chat room, well i seem to be coming down with a cold, my cervix has stopped aching and its high but got AF type pains, nipples still sore from ovulation, im 2-3dpo. just staying calmed and relaxed.....breathe.....

how are you all today my PMA ladies??


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 
right i'm up early on my day off and sitting here going through everything i've printed out ready for my appointment this morning. I've got all my charts so far showing all the times i've o'd when they said i didn't. I've got sheets from sites saying you only need a result of 10 to show O or 15 on medicated cycle I've got sheets about things that could be done i just hope he now helps me ARGH i'm nervous


----------



## Tudor Rose

Good luck hun xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

thanks chick everything i dream of rests on this it's quite scary now.


----------



## Tudor Rose

please let us know how you get on hun xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

BOING BOING HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ooops soz bout caps lol.

remember what I said Anna. chilax! :) :hugs: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 

PMA worked - i went in with my charts and my PMA and he took it. I'm discharged going it alone for a few months - no stressing over blood tests
no worrying about things just going to get pregnant YOU WATCH!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Thats brilliant Anna!!xx

well im 3/4 do and feel like crap so tired. full of a cold, my sinus' are blocked my head pounding, my cervix is still kinda soft loads of cm (tmi) and im off to work, :( i.l see you later girlies xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

wishing you all the best for this cycle anna :) I hope to be reading of your very own :bfp: very soon.
Hey Tudor...3-4dpo :) wooohoooooooo. fingers crossed for you gorgeous. hope work wasnt too bad for you xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

work was ok feel bloody dreadful!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

awww hun.... get lots of rest sweetie. i know its hard but try not to stress out too much and or think about it. u need to chill. cause if anything is going to happen ur body needs to be relaxed and stress free.......who knows, in another week or so we could be seeing you over in the dark side lol. :hugs: xxxxx u know where i am if u need me ok xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

well im 5 dpo still feeling really ill, my head is thumping im so sleepy im struggling to sit at my computer im thinking of going bed for an hour. whilst in work i felt like a tugging on my right side, trying not to think that its implantation. i have been very relaxed, at night before i sleep im doing my breathing relaxation exercises and if im stress and work i go in the staff room for 2-3 mins and just take deep slow breathes which help me relax and not stress.
how are all you ladies??


----------



## Abblebubba

Glad you can go it alone babe i wish you the very best as you know i always do, love ya chin up :) x


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls how are you?
well i feel like cutting my head off, my cold is terrible i have sinus pain didnt sleep well last night so have woken with i migraine i feel like my head is in a vice. woke this morning and fel pressure on my right side where id fel the pulling yesterday but thought it could of been cos i needed to wee. anyway went the loo then had a shower and got dressed, anyway just went the loo again and there was a small amount of pinky discharge, only small and nothing else since. im now about 6 dpo, im still not getting my hopes up though! nipples are sore. too.


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Sorry i've not been around over the weekend kinda got loads done, finally got the memorial for the twins finished yesterday just gotta get the plaque with their poem made now and it's all done. I'll have to take some pictures to show you all.
Well CD11 today and had high readings for a few days now check it out! Hoping as highs came from like CD9 that the PEAK will come on time this month BRING ON THAT BFP!!! whoop whoop x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

so wishing you all the best anna, just take it easy, dont stress, try not to think about it and hopefully we should be seeing u over in the dark side soon lol.
as for you tudor........sounds good for you. try and relax, dont get your hopes up - i know easier said than done and I hope that you get your bfp soon. xxxxxx

as for me, well TIRED aint the word, i need some match sticks to keep my eyes open lol. my boobs cain, and had hardly any sleep last night. Hubby dive bombed my boobies with his elbow and it fekkin hurt big time. he is so lucky i didnt knee him in the goolies. lol.

I did far too much housework yesterday and feeling the aches and pains from it lol.


----------



## aflight84

thanks lisa i really hope so it's great hearing a dr say you wont be needing any help! I can't wait to see that positive test now!


----------



## Sparklebaby

all in good time angel all in good time. until then sit back and chill. xxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

i need help to get our/my PMA to rub off on hubby hes just had bad news at work and it's really bugged the crap out of us both. He's been told he's got to step up to the next level in his career and fill the shoes of his boss but they're not going to pay him anything for doing it! So he's going to have to do more hours, more reports, more confidential stuff, more travelling and gets nothing!


----------



## Sparklebaby

thye cant do that surely???? if they are gonna make him in charge so to spk they need to pay him. surely he can refuse???


----------



## aflight84

well yes and no he apparently needs to prove himself between now and september before they'll even consider a raise


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no!! your poor hubby xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i ws a real bit*h to hubby this morning i was feeling really ill and he kept talking to me about irrelevant stuff, and ive just remembered today is 3 yrs since his nan died, and he was close to his nan sent him a grovelling text i feel terrible


----------



## aflight84

what did you say on the text babes why have you been feeling so ill? i'm sure he'll understand!


----------



## dawny690

Anna babe I feel for you and hubby thats so unfair xxxxxxxxx

Lisa (Tudor) :hugs: to you babe hope you feel better soon xxxx

Lisa (Sparkles) Hope you well babe :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG dawn only 1 month until you organise your wedding! And way to go on the weight loss it's coming off! YAY x x


----------



## aflight84

OMG not much PMA flying around yesterday - lucky i must have kept it all to myself cos i got positive OPK today YAY

Hopefully I'll get my peak on cbfm tomorrow x


----------



## Sparklebaby

thats wicked news Anna. see.......u can do it all by yourself :) Im so proud of you xxxxx
yes I must admit it was quiet in here, I was really busy at work yesterday.

How is everyone else doing???? xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

i know i can and you wait BFP just around the corner. 
a faint positive is still a positive right?!


----------



## aflight84

Heres some PMA for you - my due date is 8th February 2010 and because i'll have to have a c section due to my hips i should be able to have my little one on my birthday - 27th January YAY


----------



## Sparklebaby

yep a line is a line even if faint :) xxxx gd luck gorgeous xxxx


----------



## aflight84

thanks baby girl roll on that bfp!


----------



## Tudor Rose

think im in need of a PMA boost :( 8dpo and apart from tired and a headache ive got nothing looks like i.l be waititng to febuary now:(


----------



## aflight84

it ain't over yet hun! if all you've got is tiredness and headaches you also don't have any signs of AF so that's good too!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey tudor, tired is good babes, if u feel excessively tired for no reason especially. that was one of my first symptoms, that and peeing more. try and avoid major headache tablets though, just paracetemole if u can xxxx thinking of you lots hunny bunch xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx girlies xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance: PMA PMA PMA PMA yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Tudor Rose

today 8/9dpo ermm.......i feel exhausted still so sleepy and just drained, got a niggling headache, a slight dversion to coffee didnt have my 1st morning coffee this morning. had a wierd dream last night about the devil cutting my fingers off??????what was that all about?? cp has moved up slighlty and lots of watery/creamy cm. seem to pee more in the evening........left boobie tender its been aching..........itching to POAS but i know its too early.



just written this in my ttc journal, cant be bothered typing it twice lol

cant be bothered doing anything atm


----------



## Sparklebaby

ur looking good tudor I have to say. very promising. not saying you should POAS but dont forget I got a faint at 8dpo i think on an opk??? then a faint pos on a hpt at 9dpo. I guess it depends how long your cycle is. if u can hold out a bit longer that would be good, in the mean time relax, dont stress, try not to think about it, eat sensibly, avoid alcohol and drink lots of water. xxxx :) I have a good feeling about both of you this month. just keep that PMA HIGH HIGH HIGH! :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

dreams too! that's another one see! PMA PMA PMAxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Well I got a :bfn: today so dont think im preggo oh well witch can hurry up so I can move on xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

PMA PMA :happydance: PMA PMA


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hey Dawny....long time hun. xxx :hugs: sorry to hear about ur :bfn: but it aint over till she here so dont give up just yet xxxxx how long til af???


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> Hey Dawny....long time hun. xxx :hugs: sorry to hear about ur :bfn: but it aint over till she here so dont give up just yet xxxxx how long til af???

Thanks sweets im cd 82 today or cd 31 if cycles gone back to normal then af was due 2/3 days ago if not then who knows but if the spotting wasnt a new cycle then af should well and truely be here by now :hissy:


----------



## Sparklebaby

oooooo confused dot com :rofl: poor sausage, hang on in there hunny. lets hope ur just too early to show on a stick xxxxxx :hugs:

well as Im home might as well add some of this........

:dust:

PMA PMA PMA PMA
:hug::happydance::hug:​


----------



## Abblebubba

:hugs: Tudor...


----------



## Tudor Rose

OMG sparkle i am so sorry for this mornings early wake up call :blush: i had give my son my phone to stop him agruing with his sister and it has sensitive touch screen buttons and with you being that last person i text your number is easy to dial. im so sorry :hugs: i think i caught the buttons again as it looked as if t was trying to dial you....i feel terrible.


well POAS with i think 3rd MU as i went the loo aroound 2.30am 5am then 6.20am i POAS i thought i could see something faint and pink but i was trying to get my eyes adjusted and by the time i could see proper, the test had dried and an evap was forming where i thought i seen the line so im taking it was a :bfn: but i am only 9dpo. but im starting a healthy regime if i dont get :bfp: this month thats it then til feb 2010. so i planning on dropping a dress size if i have to wait til feb, gives me something else to think about whilst waiting.

how are you all today?


----------



## aflight84

tudor i'm keeping everything crossed that your :bfp: comes up today! WE don't wanna loose you till Feb 2010!!!!!

As for me PEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!! get in! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Abblebubba

Tudor i have everything crossed for you EVERYTHING, i have only just met youu but i dont want you too leave until 2010 either!! :hugs: Losing a dress size could be something good to work towards, Good luck, Lots of loveee.

:happydance: YEEEEEEEEEEEEY!! :happydance: Anna, that is greaaat!! Here we go everything crossed for you toooo. Must be Angel giving you good luck HEHE. LOVEEEE YOUU 

As for mee i think i need lots of PMA today i am going for my pre op today at 2pm and i am really scared, :cry: i really dont want my bloods done as i cant staaand needles!!! and i know they are going to tell me i have low iron and then that means more NEEDLES ahhhh talk soon girls lotsa loveee


----------



## aflight84

oh abs it'll be oko just think it's only a few more needles until you have a lovely little boy in your arms!


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck abbie. pre op? are you having a c-section?

well just been shopping in town come home nipped the loo and has cm with 2 spots of fresh blood.......do you think it could be implantation or the early :witch:? 9dpo today


----------



## aflight84

if it's spots i'd like to go with implantation and that would explain the BFN! YAY PMA PMA PMA


----------



## 3 girlies

hi girls, i haven't posted for a bit. hope you are all well??? 
i've been busy planning disneyland, Reeses birthday etc.
Ive got a positive opk today, same cycle day as last month, i hope i ovulate, im never this regular. i'm ordering some stuff from ann summers to keep paul keen :blush: hes told me not to tell him when they are positive as it takes the fun out of it!!

lisa1, hope you and beany are doing fine :hugs: & that you are feeling ok!! xxxx

lisa2, i hope its implantation spotting xxx

aflight, good luck, hope you you catch that eggy :happydance:

abblebubba, hope everything goes well today, hopefully your iron levels will be fine xx

dawny, hope you get your :bfp: soon, or af arrives so you can start a fresh cycle xxxxx


sorry if i missed anyone out :blush:


----------



## aflight84

oh snap both getting positives and peaks today i hope you get lucky and catch that egg mrs x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

wo......Morning ladies, almost a full house lol.
well I now have a hole in my arm (sorry abble) had my bloods done this morning.
Im doing well and having another think myself luck days lol :rofl:
thats sounds great tudor about the spotting, lets hope it is implantation. leave the sticks alone for a few days and then maybe test using the superdrug ones. oh and dont worry too much about this morning, i needed to get up anyway lol and I had already snoozed the alarm a few times prior lol.

WAY TO GO ANNA! :happydance: just take your time and relax ok xxxxx get going in that bedroom lol :sex:

great to see u again Heidi. :hugs: missed u about these parts. me and bean are just fine.

Abble :hugs: good luck with the pre op hun xxxxx dont be scared cause soon it will all be over and ul have a bouncing baby to look after :) xxxxx

Love you all.

hehehehehehehehe hey My mum has just text me to ask if im working on the 10th June as marks is bringing out a new maternity range, I get to have lunch and meet the buying team :happydance: yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## aflight84

you'll be pleased to know hubby's footie got cancelled so mission catch eggy starts in 45 mins! hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

yay anna get scrubbin ya noo noo and have lots of fun :) :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

wow lisa thats a great shopping day, i'm jealous!!!!
i should ovulate before i go to disneyland so thats the name mickey out of the question :rofl: i have had such a stressful few weeks so i think this break is so needed!!


----------



## 3 girlies

anna where abouts in essex are you from????


----------



## aflight84

Harlow!


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> Harlow!

i'm in in a village called silver end, not far from braintree freeport shopping centre!!


----------



## 3 girlies

not sure why i wrote in 2 times lol


----------



## aflight84

oh cool that's not far away at all. I wanted to get married in a place call gosfield hall that's just down the road from there!


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> oh cool that's not far away at all. I wanted to get married in a place call gosfield hall that's just down the road from there!

i viewed that with my twin when she was planning her wedding, its lovely.


----------



## aflight84

I've shot a wedding their since my big day and realised how much i missed out! It's beautiful!


----------



## 3 girlies

i agree, its stunning.


----------



## aflight84

hopefully as i start to photograph more weddings now i'll get more opportunity to go there again!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance: yayyyyyyyyyy Pink_witch has had her baby :) she had a baby boy born at 11.46 this morning weighing 7lbs 3oz, mum and baby are both fine :happydance::headspin::baby:


----------



## Tudor Rose

what happened with ravelyn?????

well done pink witch


----------



## Sparklebaby

dunno hun, not seen or heard from her in ages. :( been a few that I not seen for a while. how u doing anyway Lisa??? xxxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi Ladies!

Not been on here in a while. 

Don't know if you have seen my posts but I'm signed off from work with stress and I'm having to follow up a bullying complaint! It's all go in this part of the world!! :dohh:

I'm also now the size of a house and wearing my new bargain wardrobe with pride. I've got another week and a half of leisure and I'm loving being a housewife!! :happydance:

Hope we're all ok and keeping up that wonderful PMA! :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

oh yay pink witch congrats!


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow amie 17weeks its flying by!!!im ok sparkle got a banging head and im tired, i dont think we,ve done it this time around now with my last 2 pregnancies i had sickness so far nada!!!

thing is i dont think i can stop ttc! ive waited to long to be trying.


----------



## aflight84

don't stop


----------



## Sparklebaby

DONT FORGET TUDOR EVERY PREGNANCY IS DIFFERENT. ooops soz bout caps. lol.

AIMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :hugs: me ol mukka. mmmmmmmmmmwah gr8 to see u but sorry u are going through a stressy time. xxxx hope all gets sorted soon xxxxxxx 

Im sooooooooooooooooooooo tired today and obviously having some stretchy moments downstairs, either that or is wind again :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

:duhh: ive been counting my dpo wrong ive been counting from the 5th the day all the calenders say i.l ovulate when my LH surge ended on the evening of 6th so i ovuated around the 7th making me 8 dpo today not 10dpo!!!!????!!!!!

anyway :witch: is coming i have AF cramps.:(

anyway how are you girlies xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

af cramps could = pg too. I get them everyday hun, but not as bad. could of course also be Wind :rofl: dont give up hope yet. how u feeling in general.

Im 7wks and Im physically shattered. even people at work are starting to notice i look drained lol :hissy: I WANNA TEL THEM :rofl: xxxx
how are we all today anyway?


----------



## Tudor Rose

My post on the DPO Thread (saves me typing twice lol)

well today i feel im going to get the :witch: i had 2 spots of fresh blood in cm yesterday. ive put a panty liner on as i feel quite wet down below :blush:. i dont feel my self i cant put my finger on what it is, i dont feel nausea or anything just not right, i seem to be comfort eating as well. i have alot of :witch: like cramps, ive still got my thumping headaches, i still have my 'cant be bothered' head on as im too tired and drained, i was in bed asleep by 8.30pm last night woke 4 times for the loo. i feel i could go bed now and sleep for a day!


----------



## Tudor Rose

7 weeks sparkle thats fantstic, hows the sickness???


----------



## aflight84

YAY 7 weeks! hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

tudor tudor tudor....... i am hoping u have a poppyseed inside you :) but stay away from the sticks for now if u can lol.

xxxxxxxxx 

me re MS i have been surprisingly good, touch wood nothing so far just mild nausea every now and then :) xxxx


----------



## aflight84

girls do you think i'm mad organising my 30th 4 and half years in advance?


----------



## Tudor Rose

just a little i though i was organised........ i mean if its going to be some where special why not???


----------



## aflight84

i'm thinking big trip to orlando florida with all my best mates including squiggle cos he/she will be about 3 by then hehe


----------



## Tudor Rose

sounds lovely :)

:witch: is going to get me tomorrow, just went to the loo a lot of bloody discharge so she.l be here 1st thing in the morning so thats me done til Feb 2010 :cry: :cry: bye


----------



## Sparklebaby

noooooooooooooooooooooo tudor :hissy: I wont let you go :cry: it cant be AF :cry: :hugs: 

hang on in there hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hubby phoned on his luch hour and i told him and he was shocked, gonna talk to him when he gets home, see what to do next it seems to have stopped for now anyway


----------



## aflight84

SEE PMA Tudor!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i have everything crossed very tightly!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

PMA PMA PMA PMA ....god I wish I could curl up under my desk and sleep. cant keep my eyes open lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

Unlike the progressively heavy flow of a menstrual period, implantation bleeding tends only to occur as light spotting or coloured discharge

just read that in an article about implantation bleeding------i think im clutching at straws :(



:hugs: sparkle xx


----------



## aflight84

see! all looking good!


----------



## Sparklebaby

PMA PMA PMA. :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

well ive had no more spotting since 1pmso fingers crossed just go yellow.creamy cm (tmi)


----------



## 3 girlies

tudor, im keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


well im a bit confused. i had a positive opk yesterday but today it was negative, last month my surge lasted for 3 days!!!!! i bet i dont ovulate!! it will be a long cycle i just have a feeling!!

still going to surprise paul later as i got some wicked new undies from ann summers today :blush:

i'm off to disneyland on tuesday (thank god) it will take my mind off ttc for a fews days! :happydance:


----------



## Abblebubba

:hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

:hugs: 2 girlies can you fit me in your suitcase i could do with a holiday.

well dont get excited im not but POAS this morning and got a faint but there :bfp: 
im not getting my hopes up last time it ended in a chemical pregnancy, im not believing til i see to good lines im 9dpo.
i dont have to squint to see the lines it was before the 10 min mark so it couldnt be an evap so we will see....

enjoy your weekend girls im off work now xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Tudor Rose said:


> :hugs: 2 girlies can you fit me in your suitcase i could do with a holiday.
> 
> well dont get excited im not but POAS this morning and got a faint but there :bfp:
> im not getting my hopes up last time it ended in a chemical pregnancy, im not believing til i see to good lines im 9dpo.
> i dont have to squint to see the lines it was before the 10 min mark so it couldnt be an evap so we will see....
> 
> enjoy your weekend girls im off work now xx

wow tudor, i know you said dont get excited but i cant help it :happydance:

as for me my opk is positive today, darker than the one 2 days ago so im counting this one & not the last one!! last time i ovulated a few days after the first positive so fingers crossed my temp will rise. This is such a big deal for me coz my previous cycles were months apart!!

good luck tudor hun, keep us posted xxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

go get that eggy!!!!!! xx


----------



## 3 girlies

wow what a busy day, my twin got the keys to her new house yesterday so i've spent the day with her sorting the jungle aka garden :rofl:
ive never seen so many creepy crawlies in my life :argh:
they have no bathroom or kitchen so its pretty much a ruin, it will be lovely though....eventually!!

...anyway back to ttc, i am determined to get a :bfp: this month......bring on the PMA :yipee: :wohoo: :loopy: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

OMFG Tudor that's ace! when you testing again ?!!?!?! 
OMG you got me all excited now! 
I'm now in the 2ww not long to go hehe


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls I started Agnus Castus today because my pma has been lost and im so fed up I just want something to happen now :hissy: :cry: :cry: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

i used to take that hun it helped get my cycles back! still no sign of anything?


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> i used to take that hun it helped get my cycles back! still no sign of anything?

Thanks hun hope it works for me nothing has happened no signs of anything low flat temps sod all and its so annoying now xxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning PMA girls.

:happydance: Lisa....I cant wait to hear of further :bfp:'s :yipee: hope ur taking things easy.
Heidi have a lovely time, hope ur getting lots of :sex: in :rofl:
Anna got my fingers tightly crossed for you babes. how many dpo are you???
Dawn. :hugs: you will get there one day....Promise. u just need to relax and try not to think about it. I know its easier said than done but.....one day you will get your dream. :hug: xxxx

As for me....Im shattered. went to London Zoo yesterday. felt like I walked for miles and miles but none the less had a wicked day. :) xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

well paul told me not to tell him when i have a positive opk....but he guessed i was as i was....erm....(tmi alert) really wet :blush: i dont think i need to use opks as its obvious to me anyway! So if my chart follows last months i will ovulate on tuesday....when i'm in disneyland....so i'm on mission Mickey Mouse!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: ...ok so i'm turning into a loony while ttc but it passes the time hey??!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

nothing wrong with that babes, i went easter egg shopping and came back with a new yrs gift instead lol :rofl:
I hope you have a wonderful time. maybe get a good session in today just in case and then count tuesday as your top up day as i call it lol xxxxx have fun babes xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks lisa. :hugs:
i think my twin is pregnant......random i know but i have a feeling she is for some reason, i was right last time & made her test but she lost it a week later :cry: it must be a twin thing because she knew i was pregnant both times when i rang her with reese & roxie, she answered the phone with..."hello you're pregnant aint ya?" 
also she booked a day off work before i went into labour coz she told her boss that i was in labour & she didnt want to miss it, i told her that i hadnt been in pain etc but she wouldnt listen, i had reese by surprise a few hours later, she was born 2 weeks early which is even more strange!
oops sorry if i've bored you...i got carried away :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwwww no I think thats really sweet hun. :) are u identical or non identical? so what are the odds of u having twins this time round then??? I have twins in my dads side of the family. my sister had non identical twins so the chances of me having them are quite high lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

:wohoo: OMG SHE IS PREGNANT!!!!!!!
my twin is pregnant, she just did a test.......how weird is that, she got pooed on by a bird earlier & decided to test as its meant to be good luck aint it....i'm on :cloud9:

I said that this was my wish for 2009 so i cant ask for more, its perfect!!! :happydance:

i'm going to be her bump buddy....im determined now!!!

we are identical lisa! When i had a scan with Reese they said there was "products of another pregnancy" which caused a cyst, so i spose that means she would have been a twin??!! i'm not sure :shrug:
oooohhhhhh im excited!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Tudor Rose

congratulations to your sister heidi!!!!

im off the doctors for a blood test this morning my lines are not getting darker could be another chemical :(

hope your all ok xx


----------



## aflight84

OMG that's amazing how cool is that! 

I had the a good weekend apart from yesterday. The day was good and i loved being at the party but it was for a friends 2 year old and i was surrounded by small children the youngest being a 6 month baby girl and i just went to piece. Sparkle - thanks for helping me through it! I seriously thought i was doing ok but obviously not! 

Well i think i'm 4DPO FF thinks 5 but i'm feeling very odd. Not at all "normal"


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwww ur welcome Anna. anytime.

Hey Lisa........dont forget what I said hun, it takes upto 72 hrs to double so maybe its not had a chance yet, especially as we said at the earliest tuesday. good luck though babes, I hope it is a positive hun xxxx

I have a niggle in my left side today....little bit sharper than normal. hope everything is ok.


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh crap....just read last line of ur thread Anna......EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKK Fingers crossed for you darling xxxxxx try not to think about it if u can, cause the more you think about it the more ur could? start putting thoughts in your mind xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: to us all im jealous sparkle and anna have met :cry: I want to meet you both :hissy: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

I havent met Anna :rofl: I wish I could meet all of you too. maybe we should organise a central point one day and meet up lol. PMA girls Hit........ LONDON....PARIS.....NY LOL :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

haha that would be ace!


----------



## Sparklebaby

yah it would indeed. whats transportation like for you Anna??? see Im crap with geography and couldnt tell u where half of u lot live lol, but I know Anna ur in Essex so not millions of miles from me.


----------



## aflight84

Essex baby!!!!


----------



## Abblebubba

I'm meeting Anna on wednesday :happydance: WHOOOP cant wait babes - I think all of us should meet deffo i live 30 mins away from Anna approx. x


----------



## Sparklebaby

whoop whoop how u feeling abs? :happydance: tick tock tick tock...time is going faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast! :rofl: is weds D day???


----------



## aflight84

i can't wait either i have Tyler's little pressie too can't wait to meet the little fella!


----------



## Abblebubba

Tomorrow is the day LOOL Hence why im pooing my pants :rofl: LOOL. but Anna meets us both on wednesday when i look a bit more alive HEHE x


----------



## aflight84

you'd look hot even if i just see you coming outta theatre silly!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw good luck gorgeous. that week went well quick xxxxxxxxxx :hugs: send me a pic wont you xxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i know the pic is blurred but can you see the 2nd faint line????

having very strong AF cramps worried its ending beofre its started
 



Attached Files:







x 001.jpg
File size: 138.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> i know the pic is blurred but can you see the 2nd faint line????
> 
> having very strong AF cramps worried its ending beofre its started

Its too blury hun sorry :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

sorry baby girl my eyes are so bad anyway that pic is too blury for me can you take another?


----------



## Tudor Rose

my camara is rubbish! sorry never mind.


----------



## Sparklebaby

I see it baby girl :yipee: I still think u tested again too soon. dont forget what happened to me. :hugs:give it a few more days and remember being pregnant feels just like ur about to get AF :hugs: I dont want to see anymore till at least weds or thurs  xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls well no sign of the :witch: so fingers crossed, have a good day girls im off to work x


----------



## aflight84

YAY go you! where are you now in your cycle babes?!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance: Tudor is pregnant :happydance: Tudor is pregnant :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

hehe lisa you're so funny but you're RIGHT!!!


----------



## dawny690

I really wish I could inject myself with fresh PMA :cry: still nothing on witch front and nothing on bfp front :cry: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw dawny hun :hug: I wish I could make it all better for you gorgeous. have u been back to the dr's at all??? what about speaking to a different doctor?? maybe a family planning doc or nurse? I found out that several months back when I was late for my period one dr I saw was a complete arse wipe and the other who I also expected nothing from as she must have been in her retiring years, glasses on the end of the nose type, is actually the antenatal dr at our practice, so she was a great help. I think it all depends on who u speak to babes, and dont let them fob u off with weight issues cause I have told u thats got sod all to do with it. Im nearly 36 and I weigh a tonne as u know and its happened to me. I know someone from yrs ago that fell and she must have been a size 28 before she started.

chin up girly, try and speak to someone different, or see if u can find a walk in family planning clinic somewhere else. xxxxxx :hug:


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> aw dawny hun :hug: I wish I could make it all better for you gorgeous. have u been back to the dr's at all??? what about speaking to a different doctor?? maybe a family planning doc or nurse? I found out that several months back when I was late for my period one dr I saw was a complete arse wipe and the other who I also expected nothing from as she must have been in her retiring years, glasses on the end of the nose type, is actually the antenatal dr at our practice, so she was a great help. I think it all depends on who u speak to babes, and dont let them fob u off with weight issues cause I have told u thats got sod all to do with it. Im nearly 36 and I weigh a tonne as u know and its happened to me. I know someone from yrs ago that fell and she must have been a size 28 before she started.
> 
> chin up girly, try and speak to someone different, or see if u can find a walk in family planning clinic somewhere else. xxxxxx :hug:

I spoke to the nurse a few weeks ago when she did a pg test for me, which was negative and she said to count the spotting I had as a new cycle but girls on here say not to so I dunno what to do but still had nothing since the spotting, :bfn: the other day on superdrug test. I have a nurse appointment on thursday for her to take the bloods to test my hormones etc to see if there is any reasons why AF hasnt turned up as she said its possible I have PCOS but these tests will give us more of an insight as to whats going on. Although when I rang up yesterday to book the nurse appointment the receptionist wanted to know why I wanted the blood tests who had asked for them what they were for and she wasnt going to book me an appointment but I heard her mention my name to someone and then she came back on and she booked me an appointment surely she shouldnt have needed all that information xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

i would recommend getting a second opinion babes especially if your cycles aren't regulating they can give you things to help that!


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> i would recommend getting a second opinion babes especially if your cycles aren't regulating they can give you things to help that!

Thanks hun but I suppose its a waiting game for these blood tests and see if anything comes back xxxx


----------



## aflight84

well personally i think you need to see a dr rather than a nurse as the dr will be the one to help or refer you if needed


----------



## Sparklebaby

its none of the receptionists business what the bloods are for. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. if the nurse has requested them then they shouldnt be questioning you hun. I hope you get something come back from them babes and if it does turn out to be PCOS then they will help you in the best way they can. :hugs: man I have bad nausea this morning. POXY MSN messenger wont download for me :hissy:


----------



## aflight84

we will get msn working for you hun and it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:cry:


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> well personally i think you need to see a dr rather than a nurse as the dr will be the one to help or refer you if needed

I know hun I need these bloods first as a doctor requested them and then i will see another doctor not the bum hole one for the results and see what will happen next xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh i see. who are you seeing at your next appointment?


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> oh i see. who are you seeing at your next appointment?

Not sure yet but I will request not to see the bum hole who says everything is because of my weight xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

good luck with that dawny. :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

ask for a second opinion if you're not happy it's yoru right!


----------



## Sparklebaby

anna Im just seeing if there are any updates for my computer. this is gonna be lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng lol


----------



## dawny690

I will babe, thanks I need my hours for next week so I can see a doctor and I have a prior appointment next friday but wont get them til friday this week xxxx


----------



## aflight84

ARGH 

i'm so glad i have a nice long weekend this week! off on friday YAY


----------



## Sparklebaby

ok I give up now. might ask my computer mate when I see him next if he can help me download it. he'l know whats what and can update my computer if need be, after all it was hime thart built it in the first place


----------



## aflight84

call him see if he can help!?


----------



## Sparklebaby

think im gonna take a walk to the corner shop for some fresh air, feeling a bit bleugh :(


----------



## aflight84

ok chick take it easy x x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

is not helping matters....Im munching on some choc m&m's and cant stop lol.


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hissy: is chat not working today>? im not having a good one so far am i :rofl: has decided to put down the M&Ms before i eat them all and then feel sorry for myself later. gonna go hang my washing up i think. the stuff i wanted to put outside but it decidsed to rain lol


----------



## aflight84

poor abbey is still waiting to go down to theatre! ARGH


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow!! good luck abby!!!!:hugs:

mad day at work so busy, you know if i dont have a small snack or something to eat every 2-3 hours i feel really weak and shaky!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

any news on Abby??? what did she have???

well i have a bad feeling about today going for these results, i dont feel pregnant apart from tender boobies and ready for bed at 7.30pm i dont feel different.

had a dream i got a positive test result on hubbys birthday next month! my next 'cycle' would be due on his birthday.

hows are you all today?


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 

Sorry for the delay i didn't hear until late last night but baby tyler jay arrived at 5.30pm yesterday weighing in at a whooping 7lb 3oz! I'll be going to see Abbey straight from work tonight and will report back with any further news! CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:yipee: hehehehehehehe.

I have some serious stretching going on downstairs....well at least I hope it is. feels a little more ooooo than normal. 

Good luck today Tudor. what time is ur appt??


----------



## aflight84

oh sounds good sparkle! i remember those feelings very very strange! Not long now and i'll be feeling them again hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance: go Anna :happydance: go tudor :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

PMA needs to keep me going for another week yet!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance: go anna :happydance: go anna :happydance: go anna :happydance:

well ul get a good dose of PMA when u go to see Abs. :) she is truely inspirational isnt she. :) xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

well done abby

my appointment is at 11.15am i feel sick with nerves.....stupid!!!!! been getting alot of pain and cramps on my right side so if i am pg i think thats were the peanut is as its constantly niggling that side,

i was thinking back to my 1st pregnancy and im sure i felt normal for the 1st few weeks unlike my 2nd were i was sick as a dog.

oh we will see the time is dragging!!!!!!!!


----------



## aflight84

she sure is i so can't wait to see her and baby tyler!


----------



## Sparklebaby

tick tock tudor. text me when u get out and let me know xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

:bfn: i kinda had a feeling thats me out till 2010 she said you have to becareful using IC test and thouse you can get off ebay as thier so cheaply made the evaps appear sometimes before 5 minutes is up so women think they have the beginings of a positive result. oh well


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hissy::cry::hissy::cry: Im so so sorry Tudor. I really thought this was it for you baby girl. :hug:
Keep that chin up and enjoy your free time now. keep your health in check and enjoy life. xxxxxx keep in touch too. :hugs:

Well I have just spoken to my nurse that I saw 2 weeks ago and said I have not heard anything yet regarding my booking in and my first scan, she seemed quite surprised as she said she faxed it off that morning. I hope this isnt a sign of things to come and that I end up getting some dappy midwife. She said she will call me back later this afternoon and will try and chase it up for me :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

hubby and i had a few :wine: last night and got a little bit :drunk: but we had a good chat and i placed the folic acid, angus castus and the BC pill in front of him and said which should i take this month and he picked the FA and AC so were carrying on as normal for this month then if no louck we will take a break til Nov 2010. but isaid to hubby you sis wasnt going to get married then the minute we plan something she decides all of a sudden to get married!!!! 

i was thinking back to what dawny said about counting spotting from day 1 if thats the case i suppose i should count friday as day 1 when i had spotting. im not using OPKs this month were just going to have :sex: every other day.

how are you anna? pass on our congratulations to Abby

feeling any better Lisa?

how are you Dawny hun? xx


----------



## aflight84

YAY you're staying that's great news! Screw his sister get preggers and shove it in her face stupid girl trying to ruin your plans how dare she! 

I'm not so bad modelling at college tonight and not happy about it but hey ho haha
one week to go until testing ARGH

Abbey is doing great she looked amazing last night considering it had only been 24 hours since the op! And baby Tyler is to die for! completely perfect and beautiful and OMG i want one hahaha


----------



## dawny690

Morning girls, how are you all? I had my blood test done today results could take 10 days!! hopefully it will fly by with me working quite a lot my temp seems to have flat lined :shock: dont get it, Im on Agnus Castus too Lisa (tudor) not seen any results yet let me know if you get anything wont you babe please, I should take my FA too poo I will start them today, Im tempted to take my epo too as temps too low for pg so I might as well try anything to bring on the witch xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

hey chick, keeping everything crossed for the blood results. how are you feeling in general?
not long now and you'll be planning the big day!


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> hey chick, keeping everything crossed for the blood results. how are you feeling in general?
> not long now and you'll be planning the big day!

Im ok I just want AF to turn up so we can start again. I know Im soooo excited I picked my dress already :happydance: I have my shoes ready my earrings a small tiara type clip for my hair :yipee: dont want a veil as wouldnt look right not sure the dress will ( as its going to be registry office wedding :blush: )but its gorgeous im having it measured in 22 days :wohoo: its costing me £450 including the measuring and fitting and will be having that done before I book so I know when to book it for :dance: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh wow sounds lovely and a bargin too you must be so excited!


----------



## Tudor Rose

woooohooooo :happydance: the :witch: is arriving!!!!! thank god!!!! ive never been so happy to get a visit from the :witch: it surely is a fresh start now this month woohoo!!! :happydance: im stupidly over the moon, hubby has gone getting us a takeaway to celebrate how sad is that! lol.

ive been taking angus castus 2 twice a day, dawny said hers says one twice a day mine says 2 twice a day an it seems to have worked. i dont know whether to carry on as i am or go down to 1 twice a day??


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> woooohooooo :happydance: the :witch: is arriving!!!!! thank god!!!! ive never been so happy to get a visit from the :witch: it surely is a fresh start now this month woohoo!!! :happydance: im stupidly over the moon, hubby has gone getting us a takeaway to celebrate how sad is that! lol.
> 
> ive been taking angus castus 2 twice a day, dawny said hers says one twice a day mine says 2 twice a day an it seems to have worked. i dont know whether to carry on as i am or go down to 1 twice a day??

Mine is 1 tablet a day hun glad its worked for you babe xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

well the :witch: is definatly here this morning. im glad just hope she doesnt hang round for long :) so i can get back to BD, im going to relax this month (sparkles orders):) and i will so glad i can start a fresh


----------



## 3 girlies

hello im back....omg it was the best holiday ever, so much fun! we are all exhausted from it but wow it really is magical in disneyland!!

so what have i missed??? 

i'll read through to catch up!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

glad you enjoyed youe self hun xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning Ladies. :)

Welcome back Heidi hope u got lots of :sex: in :rofl:
sorry I wasnt about yesterday, I had a bad day at work regarding sickness. :hissy: was told that as I has a headache it couldnt possibly be pregnancy related :evil: WTF of course it was, I had no sleep the night before, had heartburn, nausea which led to waking with some god awful head. so Im trying to sort that out now. lots of angry tears yesterday so didnt feel like coming on here. plus was trying to do some research so i could put it in some long arse email to my manager to shut her up lol. so just to keep the peace as it seems I have to have dr verification that it is pregnancy related I have a drs appt tonight so I can get a sick note. 

Anyway, I went window shopping after work yesterday and the large NEW H&M that they have built in croydon does maternity :yipee: Im well happy lol. bought myself some nipple daisies :rofl: to spare the embarrasment of protruding nipps lol and I also bought another HPT for the curiostiy. my test line was miles darker than the control line :happydance: :rofl: did make me giggle seeing it lol.

Anyway how are we all??? good luck with your Agnus stuff Tudor, sounds like its doing the trick, Dawny good luck with those bloods etc I hope they give you some answers. Anna.....whoop whoop not long til testing :happydance: what happened to the pic of Tyler you were gonna send me :( :cry: lol. Might not be about much today as training someone at work :sleep: lol have a good one ladies xxxxxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:cry: I need a big hug https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/137052-furious-rant-pls-help-me.html :hissy::cry: sorry but I need some serious PMA right now, not to mention a stiff drink.


----------



## Tudor Rose

i replied hun to your thread in 1st tri! :hugs:

the :witch: is back with avengence i am in agony when i ve got AF my IBS plays up and if im heavy (tmi) i really suffer and im really suffering!:( took some painkillers hope it eases off, my hubby has told me im old before my time we was at the pub and i wanted come home put my pjs on and snuggle in bed with my book :)

im in work tomorrow and sunday the 5 days off!!!!!! im going to clean and paint! :) oh and go see my mum i miss her :)


----------



## 3 girlies

omg lisa1, people are so bloody horrible, its a cheek that you had to pay £12, is there no way you can claim that money back? you shouldnt have to go through this when you have been ill, its awful. hope you & beany are ok. :hugs:
I had a similar thing happen to me when i was pregnant with Reese, i ended up taking early maternity leave & i then took voluntary redundancy coz i couldnt cope with the thought of going back to work there.
you shouldnt be made to feel guilty because you had time off sick.
look after yourself hun & try not to get too stressed out (easier said than done i'm sure)


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks Heidi hun....and Tudor :) :hugs:
well I must say I feel a little better this morning after a nights sleep, however I was awake at 7this morning so been watching loads of baby programmes on tv :rofl: well hubby was still asleep hehehehehehe.
oh and........we got 2 bird boxes at the bottom of our garden and one is being habited by a family of blue tits. I dont know how many babies but you can now see them from the hole outside :) cute cute cute. 

Sorry ur suffering Lisa :hugs: I hope she passes soon so u can get down and dirty in the bedroom ;):sex:

anyway Im going to enjoy this sunshine I think.....toodlepip and have a wicked weekend xxxxx 

Love you all :hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Hiya hun, 

I've replied on your thread. I hope you get it sorted. I'm sorry that you're going through this but DO NOT let them win or upset you! You are in the right! 

Keep your chin up hun :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks Aimee. :) luv ya xxx starting to feel a little bleugh now so I think its time to tuck into some ginger biscuits lol chow chow xx


----------



## 3 girlies

wow this weather is lovely, i'm going to relax in the garden later, might do some weeding etc. I had a stinking cold last night, i felt quite ill, i think thats why my temp went up!! i feel ok at the moment but going to take it easy i think!

by the way my twins tests turned negative!! still no :witch: for her yet but shes feeling really down. her temp is still up too, not sure what this means though!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh no heidi......got my fingers crossed for her. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Sorry i've not been around over the weekend i was lucky enugh to have Friday off so i've been enjoying the weekend and the lovely sun shine today YAY

Lisa - i'm going to read your thread in a bit i hope everything is ok x x x


----------



## 3 girlies

wow aflight your chart is looking great!!

I'm really ill with a cold, got a blocked nose & sore chest, im shattered!! tried to do some gardening today which probably wasnt the best idea as i feel even worse now :cry: trust me to be ill when the weather has been so nice!! im feeling sorry for myself!! im going to have a nice hot chocolate & put my jim jams on!

hope everyone else is ok??


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm still feeling really ill, blocked nose & headache! 
my boobs are killing today, they dont normally hurt this much but it might be from digging the garden yesterday??? :shrug: 

hows everyone else?


----------



## dawny690

Im more confused now than I was :lol: my temp has gone up again today dont know if thats due to the agnus castus or what :shock: :help: xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Oh and its 14 days since I had a + opk if that means anything, havent done any since as been working, I dont want to test on a hpt as im scared in case its a :bfp: after my track record xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 

well my temp took a nose dive this morning but i did sleep with no duvet last night think that might have affected things? 

2 girlies - i'm sorry you're feeling so under the weather 
dawn - i would say test in the hope it was a bfp and if it is get yourself straight to the dr's! They have to help you!


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> hey girls,
> 
> well my temp took a nose dive this morning but i did sleep with no duvet last night think that might have affected things?
> 
> 2 girlies - i'm sorry you're feeling so under the weather
> dawn - i would say test in the hope it was a bfp and if it is get yourself straight to the dr's! They have to help you!

Im going to wait babes see what happens with temp over next few days as if I did ov when I had that + opk I am past my old LP so we will see what temps say over next few days cant do it tomorrow or it will be in a white circle and confuse everyone :lol: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Do you think I should stop my AC or carry on?


----------



## 3 girlies

dawny i'm not sure about taking the ac, but your chart looks good, nice steady temp rise. 

aflight your temp is still above the coverline so still looking good, when will you test??

i havent been able to symptom spot as much as i feel too ill, i spose thats a good thing!! i dont think i can handle the :witch: coming in 5 days time, i havent got the energy for cramps etc. i just dont think this is my month.


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm still feeling ill but i'm a bit better than yesterday. keep feeling light headed, could be from this cold ive had though. boobs are getting really sore & feel heavy. 

hows everyone??


----------



## Sparklebaby

whoop whoop......morning my lovelies....apart from a manky eye :( Im gr8 thanks.

Gosh sounds like the next few days are gonna be interesting.........Got my fingers crossed for every single one of you. remember the longer you can hold off the more impact it will have if it is a :bfp: :happydance: I dont know diddly squat about temp charts so wouldnt know a good one if it jumped out and bit me hard on the bum but I wish you all the best. :) xxxxxxxxxx keep strong ladies. :hug:


----------



## aflight84

dawn i would say carry on with AC it is suppose to help after a few weeks of taking it. but if it really is playing havock maybe come off it all together. 

i'm not testing until at least thursday if not friday when AF is due i can't handle a BFN


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs: Anna xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i did a superdrug test, i know, what was i thinking??? there was a very very very faint line but now its dried the line has gone, so im guessing it was my imagination!! I got my hopes up coz my boobs never usually hurt this bad, but at 7 dpo i'm crazy to think there would be a line!

good luck aflight, your chart still looks great!!


lisa i should take your advice & stop testing so god damn early!!!! :blush:


----------



## aflight84

fingers crossed it's just not strong enough yet! You're mad 7DPO and testing already i'm 12dpo and still too scared to try! hehe


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

got off my holidays on saturday night and am back at work today. boo :(


----------



## aflight84

when shall i test?


----------



## Sparklebaby

heidi - dont forget i got pos opk on 8dpo so anything is possible. get a superdrug test, they are the dogs wotsits. i got my first faint pos at 9dpo, i think my pics are on here somewhere, I think page 25??? ish i forget now but if u want to compare have a look.

welcome back Samzi :hugs: did u have a nice time??


----------



## Sparklebaby

aflight84 said:


> when shall i test?

thats completely upto you hun. :hugs: i would make u test now lol but that goes against my sensible rules. when u due? friday was it?? what test do u have cause it could make all the difference. xxxx


----------



## samzi

yeah it was fab thanks :) very sad to be back home though!

how are you doing missus preggo lady? :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

i have crappy internet cheapies and i have a frer also


----------



## 3 girlies

i've managed to take a pic of it but im not going to post it coz i will look crazy!! :blush:


----------



## aflight84

post it!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

ok give me 10 mins to sort out photo bucket, please tell me if you cant see it though, its soooo faint so it might not show up that good!


----------



## 3 girlies

i cant get it to show up well enough.


----------



## Sparklebaby

post it post it post it post it. stick it on here mrs or else il come find you and smack ur bum  anna get some superdrug ones babes, they better than frer xxxx honest


----------



## Sparklebaby

post it was for heidi btw xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance:heidi:happydance:heidi:happydance:heidi:happydance:heidi:happydance:​


----------



## Sparklebaby

has anyone heard off tudor? xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

is talking to herself by the looks of things lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

i am scared of looking nutty though :blush:


----------



## aflight84

no sound from tudor no lisa. 

ok i'm going to front up i went home and tested i know i shouldn't have done and wish i hadn't cos it was BFN On a FRER ARGH


----------



## Sparklebaby

heidi post it on here hun, hardly anyone comes on here. i felt the same as u, always good to have a second pair of eyes. look at the day I used a 25miu and thought there was nothing yet u lot said there was. come on hun stop keeping us in suspence lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls how are you all? did you all have a nice weekend?

sorry i havent been on, yesterday got a phone call of my mum she needed me at her so hubby took me when i got there, there was an ambulance on the front it was my nan she had gone seriously confused she couldnt get her breath she has COPD anyway she didnt know who my mum was anyway i had to stay to look after my 10yr old sister who is serverly disabled, and ive only just got back home now, well about an hour ago. it turns out my nan has a chest and urine infection and with her already having mild Alzheimers it tipped her over the edge.

well the :witch: is now taking leave of me finally:happydance: what im a little worried about is my horoscopes for this month tell me to avoid unprotected sex on the 7th june! i ovulate 7th june so im a little frightened!


----------



## Sparklebaby

where were the horoscopes hun??? might be a good thing? sorry to hear about ur nan, I hope she makes a speedy recovery xxxxxxxx


----------



## samzi

some good news here!!

my cousin is going to be a daddy!! :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwwww yay go samzi's cousin !!!!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

ok so i tested again this morning & got another faint line, do superdrug tests always have a faint line? by the way its very very very faint but pink!!


----------



## 3 girlies

ok so here are the test pics, totally pointless coz i bet no one can see the lines!!
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/025-2.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/024-1.jpg
please keep in mind that i'm only 8 dpo & also a tiny bit loopy :loopy:


----------



## samzi

i can see it :happydance: faint but there!!


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi said:


> i can see it :happydance: faint but there!!

really???? i hope i havent made you go cross eyed trying to see the line :rofl:


----------



## samzi

*checks again*

yup deff there!! no cross eyed needed :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi said:


> *checks again*
> 
> yup deff there!! no cross eyed needed :rofl:
> 
> :hugs:

:rofl: i was so sure no one would see it!


----------



## samzi

im sure i wont be the only one who can see it :D


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi said:


> im sure i wont be the only one who can see it :D

:happydance:


----------



## samzi

when is your :witch: due?


----------



## 3 girlies

im due :witch: on saturday so its still early. trying not to get my hopes up too much, but my boobs are really sore!! :blush:


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> ok so here are the test pics, totally pointless coz i bet no one can see the lines!!
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/025-2.jpg
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/024-1.jpg
> please keep in mind that i'm only 8 dpo & also a tiny bit loopy :loopy:

Defo there hun :hugs: no cross eyes here :wohoo: :happydance: I think your preggers :yipee: xxxxxxxx


----------



## samzi

and you have a poss test :D

:happydance:

i am sure she will stay away!!


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi said:


> and you have a poss test :D
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> i am sure she will stay away!!

i hope so thankyou x


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks dawny, wow you pma girls are great x


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> and you have a poss test :D
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> i am sure she will stay away!!
> 
> i hope so thankyou xClick to expand...

She will stay away PMA your up the duff :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## dawny690

Thats actually really pink hun no problems with seeing that at all im sooooooooooo excited for you :dance: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm just scared that i'll get my hopes up & it will end up being an evap or something. it came up straight away & its the 2nd test with a line!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

thats better :) I can defo see it now and yes mine was faint to start off with, but my avatar now was taken at 8wks pg and the test line is darker than the control line :)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Heidi is pregnant :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:

dont forget mine too was about a week before af was due at 8dpo. test again on friday and Im sure ul see an even better line :)


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> thats better :) I can defo see it now and yes mine was faint to start off with, but my avatar now was taken at 8wks pg and the test line is darker than the control line :)
> 
> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Heidi is pregnant :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> dont forget mine too was about a week before af was due at 8dpo. test again on friday and Im sure ul see an even better line :)

:happydance:

sorry about texting you early this morning & making you stare at my nearly not there line :blush:

i really hope it gets darker!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

dont be silly Heidi. thats what friends are for. :) hehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## aflight84

PMA has lost me girls the witch came early again so i only had a 26 day cycle this month ARGH


----------



## samzi

sorry witch got you hun :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

sorry she got you babes xxxxxxx have a drink for me xxxx :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

i'm going to do more than 1 drink i'm going to get wasted at the weekend! haha


----------



## samzi

:lol: go for it!


----------



## aflight84

no point in letting the witch ruin everything


----------



## Sparklebaby

il have a few jd and cokes pls and a pint of guiness while ur at it :) lol


----------



## 3 girlies

oh no aflight, im sorry she got you. xxx


----------



## aflight84

no problems although idon't drink either i may make up for it with something else!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: you go for it hun xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

just got a very faint pink line on an ic, still not excited though coz ic's are prone to evaps. My sister gave me 10 of them so i can use them to see if they get darker instead of wasting money on shop tests!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance:


----------



## aflight84

oh nice one babes that's ace! IC's didn't show up for me until i was 6 weeks so i think that's a great sign!


----------



## Abblebubba

Heya girlies havent posted here in a bit =]]
Hope you are all ok?
LOTS of PMA to you all =]]
Anna sorry that the witch got you babes, but go out and enjoy yourself =] you deserve it 
Loveee to you all =]


----------



## 3 girlies

heres the pic of my internet cheapie, its not a very good pic so i'm not sure if you will be able to see the line!!


https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/048.jpg


----------



## bumble b

i can see it, congrats! :BFP:


----------



## 3 girlies

can you really see it?


----------



## bumble b

yeah really, i have a nack for seeing lines! can't wait for tomorrows


----------



## bumble b

thoses tests are better then the baby mad ones, trust me, i have stared at a few now :blush: yay i'm gonna be an auntie again :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Well done heidi :dance: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

bumble b said:


> thoses tests are better then the baby mad ones, trust me, i have stared at a few now :blush: yay i'm gonna be an auntie again :happydance:

Welcome Heidi's sister :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm scared to test!!!! :argh:


----------



## groovyjem

bumble b said:


> thoses tests are better then the baby mad ones, trust me, i have stared at a few now :blush: yay i'm gonna be an auntie again :happydance:

hi ladies

so sorry to just butt in ... hope it doesnt seem too rude :blush: ... but is the preggy tests from baby mad not good ??? cos iam due to test soon and these are the ones ive got ... this is only my 2nd month ttc ..... really hope me asking this question is ok

and good luck for every testing and congrats to the ladies who already have their :bfp:

thank you again 
:hug:


----------



## bumble b

hello :hi:


----------



## bumble b

i got those tests from home health website, they are cheap but so far they have seemed pretty good hth


----------



## groovyjem

hi and thank you bumble :wave:


cool fingers crossed for test day then :)


----------



## 3 girlies

groovyjem said:


> bumble b said:
> 
> 
> thoses tests are better then the baby mad ones, trust me, i have stared at a few now :blush: yay i'm gonna be an auntie again :happydance:
> 
> hi ladies
> 
> so sorry to just butt in ... hope it doesnt seem too rude :blush: ... but is the preggy tests from baby mad not good ??? cos iam due to test soon and these are the ones ive got ... this is only my 2nd month ttc ..... really hope me asking this question is ok
> 
> and good luck for every testing and congrats to the ladies who already have their :bfp:
> 
> thank you again
> :hug:Click to expand...

i have used baby mad ones & they seem much better now, they used to give evaps all the time but the last few months i havent had any probs with them, good luck when you test


----------



## bumble b

2 girlies said:


> i'm scared to test!!!! :argh:

you can't go from being a poas addict to not testing, i wont have it! i suggest you pull yourself together & test again before i log off :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

i cant i just peed :blush:
i will text you in the morning....say about 4??? :rofl:

just kidding......half 4!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## groovyjem

thank you 2 girlie and good luck hun :)


----------



## 3 girlies

groovyjem said:


> thank you 2 girlie and good luck hun :)

thankyou :hugs:


----------



## bumble b

well squeeze some out then! :rofl:
i'm thinking of overdosing on epo!? fed up well & truly :cry:


----------



## bumble b

i must learn to use the quote thingy majiggy :blush:


----------



## 3 girlies

bumble b said:


> i must learn to use the quote thingy majiggy :blush:

i am off to bed in a minute, speak to you in the morning :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

bumble b said:


> well squeeze some out then! :rofl:
> i'm thinking of overdosing on epo!? fed up well & truly :cry:

Oh hun I know how you feel but going mad on them wont help im affraid :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

I have had some really strange pains for me today :(


----------



## bumble b

dawny690 said:


> I have had some really strange pains for me today :(

I'm on cd66 now,
just want to be normal again :cry:


----------



## dawny690

bumble b said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> I have had some really strange pains for me today :(
> 
> I'm on cd66 now,
> just want to be normal again :cry:Click to expand...

Im on cd96 hun know excatly what you mean I havent had af since 21st feb xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

:bfn: on a frer, looks like i'm out this month :cry: 
i now know why everyone says never test early, i'm gutted.


----------



## samzi

:hugs: maybe its a dudd test hun?? x


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> :bfn: on a frer, looks like i'm out this month :cry:
> i now know why everyone says never test early, i'm gutted.

Might be to early for frer or like sam said a dud test xxxx


----------



## aflight84

ok girls i think i'm going to need your help this cycle obviously in a support way haha just realised how bad that sounds! 

the :witch: has it in for me so bad i ended up rushing to the dr's last night in agony thankfully it isn't anything sinister as i was so worried it was and i'm not on medication to hopefully make it more bareable!


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> ok girls i think i'm going to need your help this cycle obviously in a support way haha just realised how bad that sounds!
> 
> the :witch: has it in for me so bad i ended up rushing to the dr's last night in agony thankfully it isn't anything sinister as i was so worried it was and i'm not on medication to hopefully make it more bareable!

:hugs: hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## aflight84

thanks chick tablets seem to be helping the pain so fingers crossed


----------



## Sparklebaby

wow.......what a catch up session lol. welcome Bumble B :hi: :hugs:
awwwwwwwwww Anna hope you feel better soon hun xxxxx.

Well well Heidi.....Frer, in my mind are not as sensitive as the superdrug ones, you have had some good lines. personally I would use another superdrug one tomorro or sat and see what happens. please dont write yourself off yet xxxxxxx

I think hubby is having pg symptoms for me lol. he said last night he been feeling queezy the last few days :rofl:

Im getting used to the waking up every morning in the early hours, completely random times i might add, its the getting back to sleep after Im not copin with. was up at 3 this morning and took me till 4? to get back off to sleep again. grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## dawny690

Right well I just got my blood test results back and they were normal :saywhat: yes thats good but not good as it means there is no reason as to why af hasnt turned up since feb :shock: tried to get an appointment to see a doctor and there isnt any appointments left :hissy: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Must be my weight holding af back :cry: :cry: xxx


----------



## aflight84

oh babes i'm so sorry can you see another dr today or get an appointment in the next few days with your GP?

I would ask them if they could put you on provera or something along those lines to bring af more regular
have you been scanned for PCOS?


----------



## bumble b

dawny690 said:


> Right well I just got my blood test results back and they were normal :saywhat: yes thats good but not good as it means there is no reason as to why af hasnt turned up since feb :shock: tried to get an appointment to see a doctor and there isnt any appointments left :hissy: xxxx

my doctors are useless too, they never seem to have any appointments left. hope you get some answers soon hun.
i have no idea whats going on with me, had positive superdrug tests last sun/mon then :bfn: ever since. my temp went from 36.4 up to 37 & has stayed like that for just over week now, just after my tests turned negative infact!


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> oh babes i'm so sorry can you see another dr today or get an appointment in the next few days with your GP?
> 
> I would ask them if they could put you on provera or something along those lines to bring af more regular
> have you been scanned for PCOS?

No hun I havent the nurse said the bloods should have pointed out any problems I will be asking the doctor on my next options I will have to ring tomorrow to see if i can get an appointment xxx


----------



## dawny690

bumble b said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Right well I just got my blood test results back and they were normal :saywhat: yes thats good but not good as it means there is no reason as to why af hasnt turned up since feb :shock: tried to get an appointment to see a doctor and there isnt any appointments left :hissy: xxxx
> 
> my doctors are useless too, they never seem to have any appointments left. hope you get some answers soon hun.
> i have no idea whats going on with me, had positive superdrug tests last sun/mon then :bfn: ever since. my temp went from 36.4 up to 37 & has stayed like that for just over week now, just after my tests turned negative infact!Click to expand...

Have you tested since your temp went up hun? Whats your name hun? xxxx


----------



## bumble b

i tested today with internet cheapie & :bfn:
i was at my sisters & hers are really good lines, made mine look even more ridiculously white :cry: i'd be very surprised if she's not pregnant!
temps went up last wednesday so just over a week ago now. not very clued up with the whole temp thing though :blush:

oh & my names hayley, sorry, i should of introduced myself xxx


----------



## dawny690

bumble b said:


> i tested today with internet cheapie & :bfn:
> i was at my sisters & hers are really good lines, made mine look even more ridiculously white :cry: i'd be very surprised if she's not pregnant!
> temps went up last wednesday so just over a week ago now. not very clued up with the whole temp thing though :blush:
> 
> oh & my names hayley, sorry, i should of introduced myself xxx

Oh yeah your on team angels too with me :hugs: xxxx


----------



## bumble b

dawny690 said:


> bumble b said:
> 
> 
> i tested today with internet cheapie & :bfn:
> i was at my sisters & hers are really good lines, made mine look even more ridiculously white :cry: i'd be very surprised if she's not pregnant!
> temps went up last wednesday so just over a week ago now. not very clued up with the whole temp thing though :blush:
> 
> oh & my names hayley, sorry, i should of introduced myself xxx
> 
> Oh yeah your on team angels too with me :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...

oh yeah :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

You might be one of these ladies that gets a late bfp hun just a thought xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

these were done a little while ago, an ic & a superdrug!!
the frer is from this morning!!

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/017-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/003.jpg


what do you think?? the superdrug one has dried darker now!


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> these were done a little while ago, an ic & a superdrug!!
> the frer is from this morning!!
> 
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/017-1.jpg
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/003.jpg
> 
> 
> what do you think?? the superdrug one has dried darker now!

I can see very faint lines on the ic and frer hun the superdrug is defo :bfp: xxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i really hope this is it. thanks hun x


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> i really hope this is it. thanks hun x

Looks like it to me hun good luck do you have any more superdrug tests? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah i got some more today, so ive 3 more left. i'm not sure when to test again, my fmu doesnt seem as strong for some reason!!


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> yeah i got some more today, so ive 3 more left. i'm not sure when to test again, my fmu doesnt seem as strong for some reason!!

Some women's arent hun and 2mu is better I would test again tomorrow or saturday as you tested yesterday with superdrug wasnt it so tomorrow would be 48hrs and saturday would be 72hrs :yipee: xxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

dawny690 said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> yeah i got some more today, so ive 3 more left. i'm not sure when to test again, my fmu doesnt seem as strong for some reason!!
> 
> Some women's arent hun and 2mu is better I would test again tomorrow or saturday as you tested yesterday with superdrug wasnt it so tomorrow would be 48hrs and saturday would be 72hrs :yipee: xxxxxxClick to expand...

ok, yeah i think my smu is stronger so i ill test with that instead. thanks. :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

No problem hun good luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow 2 girlies!!!! that is so a :bfp:!!!!! congratulations!!!

im in the middle of decorating my lounge, bathrrom and the office so havent had time be on here. my nan is getting worse im off to see her tomorrow!!

hope everyone else is ok!!!xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Tudor Rose said:


> wow 2 girlies!!!! that is so a :bfp:!!!!! congratulations!!!
> 
> im in the middle of decorating my lounge, bathrrom and the office so havent had time be on here. my nan is getting worse im off to see her tomorrow!!
> 
> hope everyone else is ok!!!xx

oh no hun, hope she starts to improve soon :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

I might ask the doctor when I see him to put me back on the pill for a few months til I get sorted body wise I still dont think my body has accepted my last mc (which my body absorbed) tbh so the pill might be a good idea xxxx


----------



## samzi

sounds like a plan hun, see what the dr says :)

i have a question!!

does it seem weird to you that the month we start to SHIG, and havent :sex:that much, that the times we have, have been on my possible 'fertile' days. wether my cycle being a 31d or a 35d one


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol u bunch of chitter chatters :rofl:
Tudor sorry to hear about ur nan hun, I hope she finds the strength to get better soon xxxx :hugs:

Heidi.....wowowowowowowowow! check out those lines hun, u are soooooooooooooooooo preggas :) :yipee::wohoo:

Dawny so sorry to hear ur still going through a rough time. but pls....dont blame your weight for this cause weight has sod all to do with it and dont let anyone tell you diff. Im ashamed to say but ok so I have put on a few pound but Im closer to 18 and a half stone. I have known plenty of curvy ladies fall, u only have to look at some of the posts on first tri to see how many ladies are in fact - as the doctors put it - OBESE. so you can stop that right away. Im sure you will get an answer soon. maybe you are trying too hard? maybe you need a break from it all? you are putting your body through a lot of stress trying to get this problem sorted and its not helping you. :hugs: I hope that didnt come across as too abrupt but I think u need to chilax for a bit. ur body is probably trying to recover still from the previous M/C. :hugs:

Where has my signature gone??? :hissy: :shrug:


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> lol u bunch of chitter chatters :rofl:
> Tudor sorry to hear about ur nan hun, I hope she finds the strength to get better soon xxxx :hugs:
> 
> Heidi.....wowowowowowowowow! check out those lines hun, u are soooooooooooooooooo preggas :) :yipee::wohoo:
> 
> Dawny so sorry to hear ur still going through a rough time. but pls....dont blame your weight for this cause weight has sod all to do with it and dont let anyone tell you diff. Im ashamed to say but ok so I have put on a few pound but Im closer to 18 and a half stone. I have known plenty of curvy ladies fall, u only have to look at some of the posts on first tri to see how many ladies are in fact - as the doctors put it - OBESE. so you can stop that right away. Im sure you will get an answer soon. maybe you are trying too hard? maybe you need a break from it all? you are putting your body through a lot of stress trying to get this problem sorted and its not helping you. :hugs: I hope that didnt come across as too abrupt but I think u need to chilax for a bit. ur body is probably trying to recover still from the previous M/C. :hugs:
> 
> Where has my signature gone??? :hissy: :shrug:

We dont even really get much time to :sex: anymore hence why im thinking of the pill for a few months to get me back in check and so we can relax about all this instead of stressing where AF is etc Im 16 stone babe so know how you feel about the ashamed :blush: Not sure where your signature has gone babe :hugs: xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

omg omg omg......paul came home for lunch & told me to test to see if he could see the line......it was darker, i could see it easily through the casing of the test :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: 

i think this is it wooooooooooo hoooooooooooo :happydance:

:bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :yipee: lets see a pic then hun. :) xxxxx Congratulations. cant wait to see u over in first trimester before I leave. lol xxx


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> omg omg omg......paul came home for lunch & told me to test to see if he could see the line......it was darker, i could see it easily through the casing of the test :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo:
> 
> i think this is it wooooooooooo hoooooooooooo :happydance:
> 
> :bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:

Pics please hun :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl:


----------



## samzi

told ya that test this morn was a dud!! 

:happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

so here is my :bfp: (or at least i hope it is!!)
taken with midday pee :blush: so it wasnt that strong.

in the casing......
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/027-1.jpg

& out the casing......
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/028-1.jpg


----------



## Sparklebaby

whoop whoop. Congratulations darling Heidi :hugs: now get ur butt over to first tri lol xxxxx yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :wohoo:


----------



## samzi

woohoo thts your :bfp:

yayayayay :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks girls, i might post the pics in the test gallery just to be sure that they arent evap :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

they are well and truely pink hun, no evap there!


----------



## aflight84

YAY go heidi!!! Whoop Whoop!!!


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: Heidi way to go hun no way evap too pink for that :smug: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:yipee: xxxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks, i love you guys, my bestest buddies :friends:


----------



## dawny690

We love you too hun :friends: xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

wow i just compared my tests to page 89, todays its quite a bit darker. i'm excited & a bit scared!!


----------



## aflight84

now change your status to preggers hehe


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> now change your status to preggers hehe

:thumpup: might in a day or 2!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:yipee: Heidi has changed her status :wohoo: Congratulations babes. xxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Right girls I need some advice My temp has gone back up this morning so silly me tested :blush: I did my last superdrug test HPT which is most defo neg not even an evap ( :rofl: ) but I did an OPK at the same time which was my FMU and my OPK is positive most defo + and was within 5 mins even though you ment to wait max 10 minutes for these ones what do you think girls pics are attached from photobucket and normal in case xxxxx

Superdrug HPT in case
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/S5030635.jpg

Superdrug HPT out of case
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/S5030637.jpg

Positive OPK
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/S5030639.jpg

OPK
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/S5030638.jpg

Both the HPT (in case) and OPK together
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/S5030632.jpg
 



Attached Files:







S5030631.jpg
File size: 100.1 KB
Views: 3









S5030635.jpg
File size: 79.5 KB
Views: 2









S5030637.jpg
File size: 82.8 KB
Views: 3









S5030638.jpg
File size: 79.7 KB
Views: 0









S5030639.jpg
File size: 80.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 3 girlies

dawny that is a def positive opk. are you absolutely sure there was no line on the superdrug test, mine was sooooo faint at first, easy to miss & took 5 mins before it started to show!!


----------



## 3 girlies

here is a frer that i just did, its got a pink line :happydance: its even darker in real life!!

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/011.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/010.jpg


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> dawny that is a def positive opk. are you absolutely sure there was no line on the superdrug test, mine was sooooo faint at first, easy to miss & took 5 mins before it started to show!!

Thanks hun no defo nothing that I can see on the hpt not even an evap :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> here is a frer that i just did, its got a pink line :happydance: its even darker in real life!!
> 
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/011.jpg
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/010.jpg

:yipee: well done hun YOUR PREGGERS :wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

ok girls sorry to put a downer on things but i need major PMA help
i was broken into last night and i'm trying to deal with all the mess that was left behind
car is now in a compound so i'm stranded at home ARGH 
I'm having the worse year in history i so need some good luck


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> ok girls sorry to put a downer on things but i need major PMA help
> i was broken into last night and i'm trying to deal with all the mess that was left behind
> car is now in a compound so i'm stranded at home ARGH
> I'm having the worse year in history i so need some good luck

OMG babe are you ok? xxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

OMG anna are you ok?

well done 2girlies, things are looking good for you to dawny i can see a line on the hpt! looks like it could be start of and early :bfp:


----------



## Sparklebaby

shit Anna are u ok hun xxxxxx :hugs: so sorry this has happened to you gorgeous.

DAWNY I see a line on that HPT hun, I think u should leave it a few more days and test again on another superdrug. soooooooooooooo got my fingers crossed for you hunny.

Im off for the weekend now however I might be about a little later lol xxxxx Have a good one. Anna keep your chin up hun and hope everything gets sorted out soon xxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 

I'm kinda ok. Not hurt or anything as my dogs scared the creaps away but i'm just feeling really sick and scared. 
I lost a lot of special things, my diary with every little detail of the twins, so everything about them is now gone apart from the scars on my body. I lost my engagement gift from adam my wedding gift from him too i just feel like this year is just not going to be mine everything that could go wrong has gone wrong. I keep hearing noises my dogs are freeking out and i don't even feel safe in my house now.


----------



## 3 girlies

oh no aflight thats awful :hugs: i cant believe this has happened to you. xxx


----------



## aflight84

i wish it hadn't i feel so scared now i don't know what to do the slightest sound and i'm hiding in a corner


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs: dare I ask how they got in???


----------



## dawny690

Thanks girls your all fabulous xxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

my lines aint getting darker :cry: my frer looks the same as yesterday


----------



## Sparklebaby

heidi, did u do a frer for the first time yesterday???? dont forget it takes upto 72 hrs for the hormone to double!!!! keep that chin up and relax. I bet if you were to do a superdrug one though it would come up better :) stay away from the digi for a bit longer ok or ul get urself upset. xxxxx

Morning everyone.....
I dont know if or who u believe in but I need some serious PMA praying.
I was chatting with my Mum last night, she is diabetic in a big way, prob enough insulin for 4 people. Anyway she tells me she now has Fatty Liver and could die from it. It really hit home that in actual facyt with her strain of diabetes she could die anytime. I couldnt stop crying last night and this morning. but I have googled it and given myself at least some peace of mind....for now.
I hope she is ok. 

this is the link I found so u know what Im talking about.
https://www.britishlivertrust.org.u...r-and-non-alcoholic-steatohepatitis-nash.aspx

have a good weekend ladies.....Dawnie and Heidi text me if u get any more progress. xxxxx Im off to hang out my washing xx

:hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

i just read the link hun, i does say that most cases it doesnt cause any problems, i hope your mum will be ok. :hugs: 

thanks for the advice regarding testing, i just done another ic, its proper pink now, damn those frer test :dohh: i should just stick to superdrug from now on!


----------



## aflight84

Sparklebaby said:


> :hugs: dare I ask how they got in???

Through the kitchen window ARGH it's horrible to think that they just saw the oportunity and took it ARGH


----------



## 3 girlies

thats terrible hun, your home is supposed to be somewhere you feel safe & secure, i cant even imagine how you must feel. :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

2 girlies said:


> i just read the link hun, i does say that most cases it doesnt cause any problems, i hope your mum will be ok. :hugs:
> 
> thanks for the advice regarding testing, i just done another ic, its proper pink now, damn those frer test :dohh: i should just stick to superdrug from now on!

Thanks darling. Yeah thats what I thought about when I tested lol. good old superdrug. u cant fault them really. How are you feeling today?? :hug:


----------



## Sparklebaby

hahahaha Im almost about to hit 2000 posts :yipee:


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> i just read the link hun, i does say that most cases it doesnt cause any problems, i hope your mum will be ok. :hugs:
> 
> thanks for the advice regarding testing, i just done another ic, its proper pink now, damn those frer test :dohh: i should just stick to superdrug from now on!
> 
> Thanks darling. Yeah thats what I thought about when I tested lol. good old superdrug. u cant fault them really. How are you feeling today?? :hug:Click to expand...

well i was feeling really upset first thing with the whole frer test thingy, but i did a superdrug one & its soooo much darker, i'm still paranoid that they will fade :blush: pauls happy now that they are getting darker. I feel fine apart from a few dizzy spells & cramps now and again. My older sister is staying over tonight with my 2 nieces & baby nephew, i'm looking forward to it, havent seen them for a while so i will be cuddling baby jay all afternoon :happydance:

how are you feeling today? you have been so lucky not getting bad morning sickness, i got it both times at 6 weeks & it was awful, i hope i dont get it as bad this time!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey hey.....I think this is post 2000??? :rofl:

um well I have had lots of tears both last night and this morning. proper hard sobbing, however I have an evil stabbing headache now. normally at this point i would grab some nurofen but i dont think I can take it. however my sis in law who is also pg has had headaches quiet bad and she asked her midwife after reading it in a baby magazine and she supposedly said its ok in early pg but not too often. This headache is so bad I dont think s sleep alone is going to help. Im wondering if I should maybe try just the one. ?


----------



## Tudor Rose

no you cant take nurophen im afraid, i suffer terrible with headaches and migraines when im really bad it effects my vision. infact just sent hubby to my mums she has strong painkillers which i sometimes take if im having a bad episode.

my nanna is improving thank god. 

hope your all well my house is still upside down, the living room hall and the kids play room are done its just the furnature that needs going back in, most of that is in the garden at the mo. waiting for hubby to come home so we can move everything back in the house.


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Feeling much better now actually slept last night which was nice. as for the house and stuff just waiting to hear from the insurance company to get things sorted but we're looking at about £1200 of stuff stolen plus the car locks need changing so a lot of money to be paid out yet it's so annoying ARGH


----------



## aflight84

This so better not affect my chances of trying this cycle ARGH


----------



## 3 girlies

:happydance::thumpup::dance::yipee::crib::headspin::smug::wohoo::loopy:




https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/016-1.jpg


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> :happydance::thumpup::dance::yipee::crib::headspin::smug::wohoo::loopy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/016-1.jpg

Thats fabulous hun well done :yipee: :thumpup: :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Congratulations, OMG sooo happy for you hunn :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Well weekend is over and i'm back at work. Car less but none the less managed to get myself here. 
I so hope i can get my car back soon and get back to some kinda normal it's doing my head in the hold this twat has over me. 
Still not sleeping and i'm starting to feel like a bit of basket case ARGH


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwww heidi thats a wicked picture :) I never did a digi, would prob go off the richter scale if i did one now :rofl:

Hey Anna how you doing babes?

xxxxxxxx

How is everyone else?? Me I think I might???? be getting a cold. had an awful sore throat yesterday afternoon and felt lowsy, so bought some honey and lemon this morning just in case. throat not as sore this morning.
cant believe Im 10 wks this thurs :yipee: time is flying....before I know it Il be popping it out lol :rofl:

sooooo Heidi have you moved over to the dark side yet? lol xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> Hey Girls,
> Well weekend is over and i'm back at work. Car less but none the less managed to get myself here.
> I so hope i can get my car back soon and get back to some kinda normal it's doing my head in the hold this twat has over me.
> Still not sleeping and i'm starting to feel like a bit of basket case ARGH

i hope you start sleeping soon hun. The people who did this to you are scum, probably done it to a few people, it makes me so angry!


----------



## aflight84

yeah i'm not the first i found out a few others have been done the same way over the last few weeks it's just so pathetic 

i'm more scared right now that if i can't sleep and i'm getting even slightly stressed out it's goign to screw things up for me ttc this cycle ARGH


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm feeling fine, just got sore boobies :rofl:
had a few sicky moments last night when i got tired. I'm making my midwife appt today, i just have to ring my local maternity hospital & book my scan etc....easy peasy!!! Its starting to sink in a bit now & i'm excited. :happydance: i cant believe i will be a mum of 3!! my friend is 2 weeks ahead of me & her scan is 7th july so mine should be around the 21st, if i go by my last period i'm 5 weeks & 1 day, i know i ovulated later but they go by lmp instead!! confusing!!


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> yeah i'm not the first i found out a few others have been done the same way over the last few weeks it's just so pathetic
> 
> i'm more scared right now that if i can't sleep and i'm getting even slightly stressed out it's goign to screw things up for me ttc this cycle ARGH

i really feel for you, they must go around looking for opportunities to get inside, just unfortunate that your window was open at the time. i'm not careful at all, i hardly ever lock my car on my driveway, this will make me think twice from now on, i suppose we never expect this to happen to us do we. :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

YAY that's such good news go you!!!


----------



## aflight84

never in a million years you just think that in your house you're safe obviously not!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Anna - hopefully if there have been a few in the area they will be locals so lets hope they catch them. some neighbours of our were done just before christmas and they found them as they had done a few in the area, so fingers crossed. xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm off to buy a swimming hat (dont ask lol)

be back on later though!! xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

mmmmmm nice - get one of those rubber ones with the flowers on it lol :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> mmmmmm nice - get one of those rubber ones with the flowers on it lol :rofl:

:rofl: the hat is for Reese as she starts swimming lessons at school tomorrow!! shes fast asleep on the sofa & Roxie is having a nap in her cot, they never ever sleep at the same time during the day.....peaceful!!!


----------



## aflight84

ahh you're making me jealous!


----------



## Tudor Rose

my 2 are playing in the garden!!

how are you girlies ive asked a Question in ttc i wonder if you could help??? last 2 month i had a hard lump on my cervix anyway since the the witch has gone its disappeared??? i have no idea what it was or where it went???


----------



## Sparklebaby

ooooo I duinno Lisa but if your worried Id go see a dr. better to be safe than sorry.

How are u anyway??? not seen u for a bit xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

im ok thanx just been busy, decorating were having our front windows done soon so wanted to get everything sorted, plus my nan still in hospital, the kids off school and me working ive not stopped i ovulate in 8 days i think ive lost track ive been that busy,

how are you and little sparkle bean doing??


----------



## dawny690

Im ok no sign of :witch: yet though xxx


----------



## samzi

hey ladies!


----------



## Sparklebaby

me n bean are just fine fine fine. one of my friends that knows at work said I looked more rounded today :shock: and im not even 10 wks yet :rofl: Im in big trouble then in a few weeks time lol


----------



## 3 girlies

i just had a doctors appointment & she says i'm 5 weeks & 1 day pregnant. my first antenatal appt is on 7th july & my scan date will be sent to me through the post! :happydance:


----------



## samzi

nice one :happydance:

well :witch: has turned up for me EARLY. shes NEVER early! im in shock lol.


----------



## aflight84

nice work!


----------



## Sparklebaby

WOW Heidi, great you have a date to look forward to already :yipee: I cant belive Im STILL waiting for my scan date to come through :hissy: I tell you, if I could afford to go private I would. 

How are we all this morning anyway??? Samzi sorry she got you hun. :hugs: roll on next cycle. xxxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Hey girls sorry i havent been on much, i havent had the most exciting day today the sun is shining it is lovely outside and as soon as i woke up i wished i had of stayed in bed. :cry:
I thought as it was a nice day i would put a nice skirt on and strappy suntop only i must have tried on at least ten tops and three skirts NONE of which fit, so today i threw out my whole wardrobe of clothes! i was a size 12 pre preggers and now not even a size 16 can do me justice. :-(
I might sound like im whinging but i just dont know what to do every day now i just cry as nothing fits me and i know me being in this wheelchair means exercise is crap and weight loss next to bloody ZERO i will never beable to love myself again, self confidence? non existant. 
Damn i feel poo.

Congratulations 2 girlies :)
Sparkle glad your beans goooooooooood how did your curry for lunch go down? 
Anna :hugs: 
Samzi sorry she got you hunn lots of love and PMA


----------



## samzi

:witch: has gone and i feel so sick. also had a lil nap cos feel real tired. on top of that i have a stomach upset :cry:


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi said:


> :witch: has gone and i feel so sick. also had a lil nap cos feel real tired. on top of that i have a stomach upset :cry:

hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

Abblebubba said:


> Hey girls sorry i havent been on much, i havent had the most exciting day today the sun is shining it is lovely outside and as soon as i woke up i wished i had of stayed in bed. :cry:
> I thought as it was a nice day i would put a nice skirt on and strappy suntop only i must have tried on at least ten tops and three skirts NONE of which fit, so today i threw out my whole wardrobe of clothes! i was a size 12 pre preggers and now not even a size 16 can do me justice. :-(
> I might sound like im whinging but i just dont know what to do every day now i just cry as nothing fits me and i know me being in this wheelchair means exercise is crap and weight loss next to bloody ZERO i will never beable to love myself again, self confidence? non existant.
> Damn i feel poo.
> 
> Congratulations 2 girlies :)
> Sparkle glad your beans goooooooooood how did your curry for lunch go down?
> Anna :hugs:
> Samzi sorry she got you hunn lots of love and PMA

You have only just had a baby, it takes time to lose the weight after. trust me, Roxie is 18 months old & i havent gone back to my pre pregnancy weight. Maybe treat yourself to a few summer bits that fit you now, then when you start to lose even a few pounds you will feel your self confidence grow as the clothes get looser. 2 weeks is still very early days :hugs:


----------



## Abblebubba

Thanks 2 girlies 
I know it is early days i just cant see me ever losing it again, there looks like there is no light at the end of this tunnel :-(


----------



## Sparklebaby

abs ....repeat after me......I AM BEAUTIFUL. you know you are. u have a heart of gold and it doesnt matter whats on the outside. like Heidi said u have only just had a baby hun so chill xxxxx Luv ya xxxxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Thanks sparkle i know its just my holiday is getting nearer and nearer LOOL and i dont want to be a beached whale, but at least i have tyler bum to blame :rofl: loveeee y'all x


----------



## 3 girlies

well today i'm 15 dpo & i got PREGNANT 2-3 on a digi this morning :happydance: im so happy.

how is everyone else today?


----------



## aflight84

YAY YAY show us!!!!!


----------



## samzi

thats brill hun! :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNING! :hugs:
How are we all this bright and sunny morning???? Im good today :yipee:
bit peeved i not got my scan date through :(

Hope you all have a good day :)


----------



## samzi

ive been better. still got this tummy bug so off work again :(


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh no Samzi. Hope it clears up soon hun. make sure u drink plenty of water to try and flush it through xxxx :hugs:
My friend at work is so naughty!!!! she has just put a yum yum donut on my desk. I have only just finished breakfast lol. x


----------



## 3 girlies

here it is :happydance:


https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/002.jpg


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## samzi

thanks ladies :hugs:

:witch: still not returned for me, im just getting browny tinged stuff atm, but tmi only on wiping. dunno whats going on.


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi said:


> thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> :witch: still not returned for me, im just getting browny tinged stuff atm, but tmi only on wiping. dunno whats going on.

have you done a hpt?? just a thought...


----------



## samzi

i did one last night and it was neg.

going to wait a few days and maybe do another. im still feeling sick and BB's hurt a little etc but trying not to think too much into it. :witch: was supposed to be due this Friday i think, so think il wait till weekend past and maybe do one next week.


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi said:


> i did one last night and it was neg.
> 
> going to wait a few days and maybe do another. im still feeling sick and BB's hurt a little etc but trying not to think too much into it. :witch: was supposed to be due this Friday i think, so think il wait till weekend past and maybe do one next week.

good luck x


----------



## aflight84

keeping it all crossed for you babes x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :happydance: how u feeling Heidi? has it sunk in yet :rofl:


----------



## samzi

thanks girls.

ive had this before so trying not to think too much about it. who am i kidding?! :rofl:

i wasnt expecting her on mon so when i went to the loo and saw blood upon wiping i was like wtf! and now cos yday there was nout cept the occasional brown and then the same so far today. 

but i must not think oh what if, cos i know il get disappointed. so its back to SHIG for me!


----------



## 3 girlies

its sunk in now & i'm excited, i feel fine, even my boobs are just tender, not sore really. with Reese & Roxie i got bad ms from 6 weeks so i'm enjoying the next 2 weeks :rofl:

luckily we have alot of the things we need already, going to get & phil & teds pushchair as Rox will only be 2 & will still be too young to walk everywhere, especially as its going to be winter! already got a bigger car so i'm pretty sorted :rofl:

we were talking about finding out the sex as we found out with Roxie but not with Reese, paul wont let me find out so its going to be a surprise!

sorry i'm droaning on again......:blush:


----------



## aflight84

i know that feeling just look at my last couple of cycles i could have sworn i was preggers last month tested early and then she came early too COW BAG


----------



## samzi

I basially found red blood on mon night after the toilet, so i thought right better get padded up. so i did that and then nothing, except the odd browny/red. so i thought ok then. so then yday there was nothing and then at night there was a little brown after the loo..same again this morning.

annoyyyyyyyyyying! last time this happened (i was not due af for a few days yet either) i ended up getting a BFP. but who knows


----------



## Sparklebaby

do a superdrug one hun :happydance: they the best! good luck, all sounds promising.:)


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya girlies, how are you all??

ive finally tackled my mountain of ironing, waiting for hubby to ring then im going to take the kids to the park, i think hubby has a kidney infection from what he has told me and i cant get him in the damn doctors till monday evening, he is in agony ive even told the recepitionist that i suspect its a kidney infection, i even suggested taking a sample of urine to the drs to be dipped and sent off so he doesnt need to see the doctor and she said they cant do that!!!! they soo can. for god sake he only needs antibiotics. my drs annoy me.

well im due to O in a couple of days but with hubby being out of action (kidney infection) i think my chances are pretty slim. my nan is still in hospital, and now my mum has taken ill, its been a mad busy few weeks, the decorating is finished just waiting for the window men come and fit my new front windows.

y provisional licence has come so im hoping to be taking driving lessons sooon so anyone live near warrington keep off the roads lol.

How are you Anna?
Sorry bout the :witch: visiting you samzi
Great progression 2 girlies well done!!!!
How you doing sparkle?? i would ring your drs about not getting your scan date through you should of had it by now.
How are you Dawny?? not heard off you for a bit.


----------



## Sparklebaby

Im gonna leave it till the end of the week I think and if I not had anything by saturday I will call them again on Monday. I need to give my work some notice and I need to make plans etc.


----------



## aflight84

hey tudor i'm not too bad finally slept last night so ih ope i'm on the road to recovery now! feeling a lot more calm about it all but still checking every window and door before i even think about leaving the house!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hug:


----------



## dawny690

Im not too bad thanks tudor hun sorry been busy at work as of late, I still dont have any answers temps high but that could be ned related I dont know im not going to hold my breath on it :lol: hope your all well.
Abs: You just had a baby and your being a fantastic mummy and spending time with your gorgeous little boy we understand :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

:huh: *I have ovulated early!!!!*

im suppose to ovulate in 3 days time and i think i did yesterday!!! i havent been using OPK's this month, but went the loo (tmi) yesterday and i had EWCM like ive never had before!! also CP was soft and high!!! we only managed BD once over the last 4 days due to hubbies kidneys. so im not getting my hopes up. 

but im now thinking is the angus castus shortening my cycles to 28 days now??? as i was 32 days usually. oh well i will have to see.

Abby dont stress hun, you just had a baby. and a gorgeous baby at that, it will drop off in time dont worry hun, give yourself time to recover and heal.

hope all my PMA girlies are ok xx


----------



## aflight84

oh nice work tudor sounds good i hope the ac is working for you! 
how is hubby doing?


----------



## Sparklebaby

Boing boing :yipee: Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning Ladies :) :happydance:
Hey Dawny.....Long time no see hun. Have you not tested again yet???? :(

Go Tudor :happydance: what a shame hubby is ill....but like they say it only takes one.

All I have to say at this precise moment is 2 WEEKS TO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :happydance: :wohoo: Im off up to the canteen to buy myself a coffee and a bacon roll :)


----------



## aflight84

guess what girls - cd9 and got my first HIGH YAY!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

has your MS gone now sparkle??

well last week i went the doctors for the pill :( we had decided that after this month that was it til christmas as SIL has turned in to bridezilla and nothing can ruin her day. so i got the pill back. i was keeping it in the medicine cabinet. anyway last night i went for some painkiller as i suffer terrible with my head in warm weather and they were missing. so i checked up stairs in my drawers thinking id moved them and hubby came upstairs asking what i was looking for so i said my pill, i was going to read the leaflet. i said i cant find it anywhere im sure i put it in the medicine cabinet. and he give me a smirk i said what have you done with them and he said none of your buisiness.

i tried to be rational explaining about bridezilla and he said well its upto god now he said he knows the pill makes my head worse and it was only for a few months so what the point in messing up my already messed up cycles. so inside im secretly :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::rofl: so i thin for the next few months its NTNP. 

hubby seemed ok this morning he has gone work with some of my strong painkillers which seem to be helping him.

oh im craving a bacon roll now thats your fault sparkle!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

never really had MS to be honest, just mild nausea. I dont feel much at all now, not peeing as much but I am waking in the middle of the night. boobs obviously still hurt and growing, tired but not as much as I have been, nausea has calmed down. all to be replaced by back ache and CANKLES! oh and hot puffy fingers.

oooooo ur Hubby is sooooooooooooooo naughty lol......like he said its up to him upstairs. My mum said dont stop trying just because u dont want a baby in december (because the busiest of the year with around 9 birthdays as well as xmas and new yr. Including my birthday, my niece and nephews birthday and my cousins lol) she said it could be the only time ul fall and look whats happened :rofl: so..... guess what im trying to say is, so what if she is getting married. I ask my sis in law to be a bridesmaid for our wedding and she ended up eventually declining and pulling out because she was due the week after our wedding. I was fine with it and so should your sis in law be :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

can't wait for adam to get home tonight hated sleeping alone yesterday and now i've got my high he's not going to know what's hit him hehe


----------



## Tudor Rose

some how dont think my MIL will be fine but we will wait and see what the big man has in store i suppose.:)

you coming up to the stage were you start to 'Glow' Sparkle!! so from now til around 30weeks should feel great!!!:) wow 10weeks thats gone bloody quick!! you my get your scan appointment a for the week after your 1st midwife appointment.


well im wondering what he has done with the pills i emptied the rubbish this morning no sign of them. ive scoured around wondering what he has done with them but i cant find them??? but i am secretly made up hehe


----------



## dawny690

I havent tested again because im on provera sparkle hun so dont know if thats affecting my temps xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

whats provera?? sorry if i sound dumb!


----------



## dawny690

Oh at the mo with my temps and cm and cp ff said I have oved 4 days ago I also had a strong +opk that day lets see hey xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

not very happy its hubbys birthday 19th of this month we were going to go away for the night on the 20th and asked his mum look after the kids she said yes and she would book it off work. she has just phoned she has been pit in work she 'forgot' to book it off work. so ive text hubby and told him sort something out with his mates i.l go my mums with the kids instead. my parent cant look after them as there both disabled and so i my youngest sister.


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> whats provera?? sorry if i sound dumb!

Its a progesterone drug that is ment to bring on the :witch: you take one tablet a day for 5 days and its ment to work but he said to go back on or after 5 days even if it worked which at the minute it doesnt seem like it has xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh tudor that's just shit can't she offer you another day so you can still have your special night?!


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

im going to see the nurse this afternoon cos of this tummy trouble ive had. i was wondering if you think its worth telling her about us TTC and about the bleeding on monday, when af is supposed to be due this weekend?


----------



## aflight84

yeah i would!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i would tell her samzi. good luck hun.

Anna i had booked that weeked off so we could do something as at the mo i work every weekend. i work sat sun tues day shift Monday evenings. im thinking of changing to night soon though. so its that weekend or not at all. the last time she babysat for us while we went out was January. we go out 4 times a year together hubby and i.
January- my birthday
June - OH's birthday 
July- Annual end of term bbq at hubbies school
December- OH's works xmas do.

and thats it.
we are watching pet shop boys in june too but i didnt ask MIL cause i knew she wouldnt i have my other sis babysit she is 18 so its hard to tracker her down at the mo lol.but she said she would have the kids so i could go the concert. and its only for a few hours.

most grandparents i know love sprending time with thier grandkids etc. but not my in laws thats why im changing to night shift because she wont help me with picking the kids up from school.
the reason we moved from our home town to where we are now is because his mum said she will help me out with the kids so i could return to work.

sorry for the rant it annoys me just thinking about it!!!


----------



## aflight84

oh your kidding you gave it all up to be near her and she still don't help ARGH WITCH


----------



## Tudor Rose

i know, my mum wants me to move back but the kids are settled in there schools and they are good schools that they go, im fuming i say to OH its like she has got us here under false pretenses.


----------



## aflight84

yeah seems that way hey! how far away is it from where you were to where you are now


----------



## samzi

I thought id do a test before nurse later. And i think im seeing things...


----------



## aflight84

what if there's a picture there i can't see it cos work block it all OMG are you pregnant?!?!?!


----------



## samzi

ive not posted it. i cant take a decent enough photo.

im scared!!!!


----------



## dawny690

samzi said:


> ive not posted it. i cant take a decent enough photo.
> 
> im scared!!!!

OMG please show us the best picture you can pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh let us see!!!!


----------



## samzi

just sending the pic to my email. will post it in a mo x


----------



## Tudor Rose

its not far anna it 3 buses rides away, if i could drive it wouldnt be so bad but i cant yet


----------



## dawny690

samzi said:


> just sending the pic to my email. will post it in a mo x

:happydance:


----------



## samzi

You can deff see the line in real life now the test has dried up a little.


----------



## samzi

here it is

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/testpicture.jpg


----------



## Tudor Rose

:wohoo: post us a piccy hun xx


----------



## samzi

its not very clear on pics at all but IRL its there.

so so SO scared.


----------



## dawny690

samzi said:


> here it is
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/testpicture.jpg

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
:happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :dance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

thats a :bfp: your pregnant hun!!!!!! congratulations xxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG OMG OMG i can't see it cos of work ARGH buggers but congratulations babes!!!!!!


----------



## samzi

shhh dont say it :rofl:

i am so frightened after my mc in december.


----------



## aflight84

well you're seeing the nurse take it with you get the bloods done and stress you want an early scan! sorted! 
YAY


----------



## dawny690

Your preggers babe xxxx


----------



## samzi

fucking hell!

i just stubbed my 2nd to last toe. OWOWOWOWOW!


----------



## Tudor Rose

ouch, stop jumping round!!!!lol


----------



## samzi

rofl

i jumped around after doing that i tell ya!


----------



## aflight84

hehe


----------



## Tudor Rose

:rofl: im so made up for you hun!!!!


----------



## samzi

im just scared...cant explain how much so


----------



## aflight84

that's understandable i know i will be too when the day finally comes


----------



## dawny690

Any angel mummies would be the same hun enjoy being preggers xxxx


----------



## samzi

now to work how what i am :lol: not very far, im guess 4 weeks? last af was may 5th x


----------



## aflight84

sounds about right babes 

now there's only a few of us left trying so can all you happy lucky preggers ladies send us all some luck!


----------



## dawny690

samzi said:


> now to work how what i am :lol: not very far, im guess 4 weeks? last af was may 5th x

4wks 2days your edd is 9th feb 2010 :happydance:


----------



## samzi

:lol: thanks hun!

lets just hope i make it that far...


----------



## dawny690

samzi said:


> :lol: thanks hun!
> 
> lets just hope i make it that far...

You will babe xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

yay samzi :happydance: :bfp:

you are due the same day as me!! :yipee:


----------



## samzi

cool!! :happydance:


----------



## samzi

i did an ic and thats neg! im so sure they and my OPK's were duds!!

alsio i went to the loo and theres still some spotting going on. trying not to worry


----------



## dawny690

IC's are crap for testing in my eyes stick with superdrug, frer, boots etc and only pink dye tests try not to worry about the spotting hun could be implant bleed or just one of those things and bean is fine xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck with the nurse hun, let us know how you get on


----------



## samzi

will do :)

the spotting stopped :happydance: still having cramps and feel sick. :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk OMFG congratulations Samzi :happydance: Im made up for you hun. just take it easy and make sure u tell the nurse and see if u can get an early scan done. :yipee: :wohoo: I know its hard after whats happened but please take it easy and try not to sress out. :hugs: so......Just waiting for my 3 babies.......Anna, Lisa and Dawny (Hope my baby brain aint missed anyone :blush:)

OMG :wohoo: OMG :wohoo: OMG :rofl:

lots and lots of baby dust coming your way girls :dust::dust::dust: :hug:


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx sparkle hun! x


----------



## aflight84

thanks sparkle i need some good luck for this cycle!


----------



## Sparklebaby

I want all my PMA girls over with me :) :hugs: I love you all xxxx


----------



## aflight84

i wanna be there too hun i really really really do 

i've just done something to give me something more to look forward to i've booked a one day course on skin care and make up as i'm crap with things like that. should be about half way through 2nd tri then if i get my way hehe


----------



## samzi

back from the nurses!

she said to do a test next week (cos im not late yet) and she will get the ball rolling etc.

My foot i fecked earlier, i now have my little toe and the one next to it strapped together, its all swollen and hard to walk. great!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm so tired today, i have to keep going outside in the fresh air to wake myself up!!

wow sparkle, 10 weeks, thats going so fast, you are quarter of the way through your pregnancy already :happydance:

samzi, i'm so happy the spotting has stopped.

aflight, i'm keeping everything crossed for you this month, you deserve some good luck after everything you've been through lately. :hugs:

Dawny, hoping you get sorted with the provera & can start a fresh new cycle, i hope your :bfp: is on its way very soon.

this thread is very lucky so far, come on girls PMA all the way :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

2 girlies said:


> aflight, i'm keeping everything crossed for you this month, you deserve some good luck after everything you've been through lately. :hugs:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Chick, I really hope so too. I'm on it as of tonight hubby's going to think it's christmas but i'm adamant if there's an egg to be caught i'm going to catch it before he goes to paris next week!


----------



## Sparklebaby

C


----------



## Sparklebaby

can I have a PMA cuddle please. Im feeling FAT AND FRUMPY. Just tried to find something nice to wear, got a nice top, but skirt wise they are either like belts or long and frumpy. Im hating the inbetween stage. CROYDON is crap for maternity wear so Im having a sulk lol T he only thing keeping me going is the fact its all for a good reason.

Go catch that egg anna and Samzi make sure u get Hubby to run around after you and rest that toe of yours. xxxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Samzi i am soo happy for you, i hope everything goes well with the nurse take it easy.
Spaaaaaaaarkle ten weeks yipee and a HUUUUUUUUGE PMA cuddle :)
Anna m'lovlie you pounce on adam and catch that egg i love you lots PMA to you :) 
Dawny+Tudor :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girlies. (((((((((HUGS)))))))) for sparkle try shopping online for maternity wear New Look is really good and cheap too.
well today im looking for a driving school get this driving over and done with lol.
woke up with terrible back ache so im sat with a hot wheat bag on my back. i have ovulated, i know when ive ovulated as from ovulation to AF i constantly pee i dont know why???? still not sorted the babysitting out yet but im not too fussed i suppose.

anyway how are you PMA girlies?


----------



## aflight84

hey girlies

lisa (sparkle) ((((PMA HUGS)))) new look is the best for maternity wear and reasonable too!!!

adam is well aware of what time of the month it is it's quite funny how most men wouldn't want to know but he seems to have it in his mental calendar around a week to two weeks from the witch that's when i'm needed kinda thing and he was on the ball last night! even tried his luck first thing this morning cheeky git! hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: Nice one Anna.

Im still feeling a little down today but I think Im more tired than anything.
I have however got my scan date through cause I phoned them up this morning to enquire.

Its on 22nd June at 9.20am :happydance: I really want to go to sleep you know. Im half tempted to pull a fast one later and see if I can go home lol xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

p.s thanks for my hugs xxx


----------



## aflight84

nice work lisa i've written it in my diary not long now! hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

ope your feeling a little more energetic soon sparkle hun! 

you know my nose has been wierd, (im not symptom spotting) but lately i keep smelling like some one has blown a candle out or a match. wierd things keep happening to my mum when she is well enough she is going for a reading from her medium.


----------



## Tudor Rose

hope no one comes knocking at my door :blush: just done my 1st lip wax, ouchy, since coming off my pill ive noticed the hairs on my top lip are more noticeable, i have dark hair and im quite pale as ive not been on the sunbeds for a while :blush:


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks tudor. I have managed to leave work early. Im just having some lunch then Im gonna curl up in bed for a nap.


----------



## 3 girlies

Hello everyone!!

tudor, waxing hurts like hell, you are braver than me!! 

Sparkle, glad you are getting some rest, take it easy :hugs:

aflight, wow you are so gonna catch that eggy this month :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

<<<<< is supposed to be sleeping but cant drag away from here or the bombay mix i found in the kitchen :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> <<<<< is supposed to be sleeping but cant drag away from here or the bombay mix i found in the kitchen :rofl:

:rofl:


i got soaked on the way home from picking Reese up from school, we are now snuggled on the sofa watching cbeebies!! I have to keep getting up & walking around so i dont nod off!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh bless you, yeah the good old afternoon nap! im actually trying to force myself to stay awake so I get a good night tonight.....god my mouth is on fire after that lot :rofl:
How you feeling anyway hunny? xxxx :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> oh bless you, yeah the good old afternoon nap! im actually trying to force myself to stay awake so I get a good night tonight.....god my mouth is on fire after that lot :rofl:
> How you feeling anyway hunny? xxxx :hugs:

i feel fine, my only symptom so far is being tired, no sickness (yet, but it started at 6 weeks last time!!) my boobs feel fine, maybe a teeny bit tender but nothing like my last pregnancy!! I am grateful for everyday that i feel fine as i'm pretty sure it wont last!!

its great that you have your scan date, its so near, i'm so excited for you. its amazing when you see them on the screen, they look so perfect, you can see them stretching their legs etc.


----------



## Sparklebaby

I cant wait. just over a week till midwife too :yipee: I think i will rest more easy once i have had my scan. I cant believe its only just over 2 weeks away till i tell everyone. Im trying to work out what Im gonna put on facebook lol.
quite like the " what colour shall I decorate the spare room? pink or blue?" lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

that sounds like a good one sparkle, went the loo earlier and ive had spotting of old blood, still got it now im between CD 15 and CD17! so now idea what it could be not had any cramps or anything?!?! so i have no idea


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> I cant wait. just over a week till midwife too :yipee: I think i will rest more easy once i have had my scan. I cant believe its only just over 2 weeks away till i tell everyone. Im trying to work out what Im gonna put on facebook lol.
> quite like the " what colour shall I decorate the spare room? pink or blue?" lol

yay thats a good one to put!!

i've already wrote on facebook....i'm having a baby!!!! I am trying to be positive & i am sooooo rubbish at hiding things!!! I did delete it after 10 mins though so i'm not sure if that many people saw it :blush: my friends all know as they knew we were ttc & i bored them with my positive opks etc.


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

heres my frer i just did 15 mins ago

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/frertest.jpg


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats samzi xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

samzi said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> heres my frer i just did 15 mins ago
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/frertest.jpg

:wohoo: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## aflight84

YAY bfp bfp bfp!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow samzi!!!!!

well im sat at the comp with matches in my eyes of to work in a mo. had spookky goings on in my house again, felt someone sqeeze my shoulder no one there then her hubby shouting my name he was snoring fast asleep on the couch. EEK!!!

told my mum i think i need a reading.


----------



## 3 girlies

tudor, i had weird thing like that happen to us in our old house (thats partly why i moved :rofl:) i felt someone push again my back when i was upstairs, i thought it was paul & shouted "paul stop it" he shouted "what did you say?" from downstairs, it freaked me out!! :shock:


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh im so happy a friend of mine has been ttc for almost 3 years and was due to start IVF next week, she hasnt been recieveing treatment since march and was waiting for her IVF appointment to come and today she got her :bfp: she concieved naturally. she is around 5 weeks, she is in utter shock and im so made up for her. :wohoo:


----------



## samzi

aww, thats cool!


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive justed booked my 1st driving lesson :) :wohoo: sunday 14th june 2.15pm :wohoo: i cant wait and im so nervous eek!!!


----------



## Abblebubba

Heya girls, 
How is everyone?
Samzi wow BFP for you :)
Sparkle sooo glad you got your scan date through :happydance: can't wait to see the bubba.
Anna it is great that adam is on the ball bless him, gonna catch that egg!
and lots of PMA hugs and kisses to all :hugs:.


----------



## 3 girlies

Tudor Rose said:


> ive justed booked my 1st driving lesson :) :wohoo: sunday 14th june 2.15pm :wohoo: i cant wait and im so nervous eek!!!

well done, you will love it!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i cant wait get it over and done with, the only thing that petrifies me is round abouts. when im in the car with OH driving i have an imaginary brake peddle :rofl:.

well i dont know where i am in my cycle at all ive lost the plot lol i know i had egg white type cm last week cant remember when think wed, i had pinky discharge when i wiped friday and saturday i also had really bad AF type cramps so i thought i was coming on my period. but my back is bloody killing me. i must be sleeping in 1 position at night and my back these last few mornings have been killing me.

hows is everyone?
my friend is off the docs getting her pregnancy confirmed, im so happy for her but also got a prang of jealousy :( i know thats bad.

but trying to look on the bright side it took max 6 months for me to concieve in the past im on my 6th month now its gotta happen soon.


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning my lovelies......

1 week to go till booking in :happydance:
2 weeks to go till scan :happydance:

I am actually finding it hard to believe that I am 10 and a half weeks pg :rofl:
Hubby thinks Im having a boy and my mum thinks Im having twins :shock: lol
as for me I think Im having an alien :rofl: only kidding.....to be honest I have no idea what as long as its healthy!

HUbby took me to the big mothercare on saturday and I came away with nothing :cry:
their size 20 t-shirts were more like size 18s :hissy: so what I might do is get one printed myself. Means I cant get their mr bump one though :( and their skirts they were supposed to have they didnt have in the bigger sizes :hissy::cry:
I am hoping I can maybe find something in evans later today. as Us curvy chicks are obviously not ment to be pregnant ?? the last thing I want is to look like a frump in a tent. I wanna look like a hot mummy to be :blush:

anyway.....enough moaning. How was everyones weekend??? xx :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

You are a hot mummy to be sparkle and I wont hear otherwise your lady understand xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

have you tried looking online hun?


----------



## Tudor Rose

was just making some toast and a coffee and felt a gush down there :blush: ran to the loo thinking it was AF and it was alot of lotiony/clearish cm. i know it means nothing im just hoping is a good sign.

pointless post sorry


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwww dawny - thanks bubs. :hugs: I was just having a feel sorry for myself moment lol.
whoop whoop to Tudor....fingers crossed darling. xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Your welcome hun xxxxxx


----------



## samzi

hey ladies

im bloated this afternoon all of a sudden and paranoid :witch: gonna come!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hey Samzi, Im so sorry noone was here to answer your plea.
I can so relate with the bloated business, its the only thing really making me look pg lol. pls dont be paranoid about af.....I get it everyday. In fact I was so bad last night I was on constant tissue watch lol :rofl: ul be fine my lovely.

How is everyone else this morning?>??


----------



## dawny690

Im good check out my new ticker for my update :wohoo: :witch: arrived today :yipee: fresh start xxxxxxx


----------



## samzi

woo :hugs:

im ok thanks.

got pos digi this morn!


----------



## 3 girlies

wow dawny thats great news, a fresh new cycle for you at last!! xx


congrats on your digi samzi :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

thats great news dawny :wohoo:

i was in work earlier and kept getting a wierd feeling in my uterus area like there was a butterfly inside fluttering just in 1 spot and i was thinking whats that then i remembered im TTC etc. id actually forgot about ttc im not saying its anything but its something new


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh Dawny Im so happy for you darling. :happydance: finally you can get on with a new cycle. :hugs:
Lisa-I know i prob keep asking but where are u now in ur cycle? I have had lots of flutters today but then I think it might have been wind :blush: :rofl:


----------



## samzi

im paranoid ladies, just cant help it after last time

:cry:


----------



## Abblebubba

Samzi darling, big PMA hugs :hugs: i know it is hard to be possitive, be strong hun we are all here for you


----------



## Sparklebaby

throwing lots of sticky :dust: to Samzi.

Morning ladies.....I sooooooooooooooo cant believe Im up this early. :rofl: Im off work for the next few days. Hubby had turned his alarm off and gone back to sleep, baring in mind its the tube strike today and he needs to get to west london so Iended up staying semi awake to make sure he got up, then I couldnt get back to sleep again.


----------



## samzi

:rofl: sparkley! ive been awake since 5.55am!

Yesterday i woke up at 6 and couldnt get back to sleep. Im usually asleep as long as poss on a working day - till 8 or something, but not recently! :lol:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: yeah know the feeling darling, I wake anywhere between 4 and 6 busting for a pee every day! lol if its early enough I try to get back to sleep. just annoys me that Im only awake cause hubby couldnt get his backside outta bed this morning.

How are u feeling anyway hun????? Can I ask what area you live???


----------



## samzi

Its weird, i wake up at 6ish, then im fine for a few mins and SUDDENLY im desperate for a wee :rofl:

Im okay thanks hun :) got to get up for work soon and reaaallly cant be bothered!! roll on the weekend! I live in the midlands at the moment - stratford upon avon. But im going to be moving in with OH asap and he lives in london :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwwww wicked. any idea when that will be??? was thinking about doing a meet or something in the next few months maybe up london or something. :happydance:
Stratford upon avon is lovely :)


----------



## samzi

well i need to get a job first off :lol: need to start looking again, cos of this bfp business i havent done any :blush: 

hopefully in the next few months, last time it took me 6 months to get a job down there and i made the mistake of moving FIRST - not doing that again! :lol:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: good luck with that then. xxxx mind u if ur OH live in London I guess you come down to visit quite a bit then?? so we wouldnt have to wait that long. xx


----------



## samzi

yeah i see him most weekends, going down this weekend actually!

id deff be up for a meet, im sure i could get away for a few hours :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol. wicked. xx could always invite the partners then they can moan and groan to each other about this that and the other.


----------



## samzi

ive been brave and started a preggo journal :huh:


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :happydance: go samzi xxxx will go check it out xxxx :hugs: xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Morning girls how are you mummies to be??

how are my fellow ttcers?

well i could not get out of bed this morning i dont know what was up with me, we ended up half running to school as we were late. but we just made it.

i think im around 6/7dpo as i ovulated 2/3 days earlier than usual. got to do my online shopping soon. im so looking forward to next week, thursday we are going to see pet shop boys i absoutley love them:)(were also seeing them in July) i can wait then friday is OH birthday he will be 34 but he is working away so i.l only see him in the morning. then saturday were off out and MIL is having the kids over night :) AF should be due 22nd june but with me ovulating early i dont know.

off the doctors this thursday see about changing my medication for my migraines as the one im on doesnt work.

got a very sore left boob today. my left boob is always more sensitive than my right.


----------



## Tudor Rose

just had a cup of coffe now im gagging :sick:

its probley nothing (thats my motto for this month)


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey Tudor. Its my hubbys 30th tomorro :happydance: I would be careful with the migrane tabs hun, maybe let ur dr know about ur trying etc. wouldnt want anything to happen.
Hun where is cheshire??? am I to assume that London would be too far for you to come?
I have to say I have a marmite relationship with petshop boys, I love them then hate them cause my dickhead ex used to like them and listened to them all the time. then after we split I couldnt listen to them at all :rofl: Im not so bad nowadays lol. the other one was erasure :sleep: sounds like u have a good week lined up next week :) xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Tudor Rose said:


> just had a cup of coffe now im gagging :sick:
> 
> its probley nothing (thats my motto for this month)

:happydance::dust: eeeeeeeek!


----------



## Tudor Rose

im in the North west hun, London is a days drive for me.

i never knew who Pet shop boys were til i met my husband and now im an addict, im the same with oasis as you are with pet shop boys love hate

how are you today hun?


----------



## Sparklebaby

dam, was hoping to do a meet :( yeah im gd today thanks, meeting my mump nuddy in a few hours for lunch, first time we meeting up :) she not had it so good. she had bad MS since about 5th/6th week bless. :happydance: i best go get dressed i spose. will try and catch u later if i have time. got parents coming round tonight, treating us to curry takeaway :) yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

wtf? that was supposed tyo be bump buddy lol :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

btw....got a message from Anna this morning to say she couldnt get online but she has got her peak! :yipee::wohoo: go catch that eggy hun :spermy::sex:
Im sure ul all join me in wishing her all the best for this Cycle. :happydance:
same goes to Dawny, hope that :witch: aint giving u too much grief hun :hug: and as for you tudor.....well :dust: for you girly that ur gonna get a :bfp: this month.
xxxxxx let me know if u test cause not sure when Il be back online this week, well til friday anyway :rofl:

Love you all ladies. xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hello everyone!!

tudor, its looking good for you this month :happydance:


I'm pleased that i only have to wait till the 26th for a scan. Paul really didnt want to book a private one but i done a deal with him, i can have as many scans as i like as long as i dont find out the sex, i actually dont want to find out the sex but i wont tell him that :rofl:


hope you are all ok!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh wicked Heidi....u lucky thing :happydance: I cant wait for my scan. lol


----------



## 3 girlies

well i poas again.....:blush:
got a 3+ on a digi, i will now promise to step away from the tests for good, i only did it coz i really have no symptoms at all. 

hows everyone else been today?

sparkle, how was your day? did you have fun with your bump buddy? :friends:


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> well i poas again.....:blush:
> got a 3+ on a digi, i will now promise to step away from the tests for good, i only did it coz i really have no symptoms at all.
> 
> hows everyone else been today?
> 
> sparkle, how was your day? did you have fun with your bump buddy? :friends:

:happydance: :wohoo: you know what you have to do now dont you?? Two things....... SHOW US A PIC and BLOODY RELAX hun :dance: :yipee: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lol yeah had a wicked time today - she put a thread up on 1st trimester called guess who Im meeting tomorro. :happydance: some pics on there so u can see my beautiful; face lol :rofl: HEIDI step away from the sticks woman! lol :hugs: Hey hey dawny hows it going??? has she left you yet? xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lol yeah had a wicked time today - she put a thread up on 1st trimester called guess who Im meeting tomorro. :happydance: some pics on there so u can see my beautiful; face lol :rofl: HEIDI step away from the sticks woman! lol :hugs: Hey hey dawny hows it going??? has she left you yet? xxxx

No babes is only day 2 and she is making me fully aware she is here :hissy: its so painful but its a fresh start xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

ok here it is......
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/009.jpg


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls 
Sorry i've been AWOL it's my week off and i've been totally utilising my time not just to decorate but to get my action in before adam goes to paris tomorrow chart is looking pretty wow too! 

I will catchup with all the posts but loving the test 2girlies x


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> ok here it is......
> https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/009.jpg

:wohoo: love it hun now RELAX please xxxxx


----------



## samzi

woo! now chillax mrs your preggers!!

:hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

Morning my beautiful PMA ladies how are you all this miserable rainy thursday???????

well last night hubby and i :sex: and him on top was really hurting my (.)(.) and to day there aching, but im not getting my hopes up im prone to sore boobies after ovulation.
whats everyone up2 today?
im hoping to clean the upstairs and do my ironing today and maybe squeeze some studying in at some point.


----------



## samzi

no rain here - lovely sun!! its a shame il be stuck in work all day!!


----------



## 3 girlies

hello everyone, its cloudy where i am, but not raining yet!! 

when are you testing tudor??? I have a clear blue digi left, let me know if you would like it.


----------



## samzi

well :rofl: its horrible and rainy here now


----------



## aflight84

nice and sunny in good old essex YAY Adam is now in Paris so wish i was with him! 
Carpet man still hasn't turned up to fit the hall carpet yet so i'm just stuck sitting around waiting. To top it all my toilet has now broken and i have 2 days until the party ARGH PMA needed today girlies.


----------



## Tudor Rose

Oh no Anna, thats the worst thing when your toilet goes!


----------



## aflight84

yeah tell me about it i'm so annoyed the twats that lived here before me literally grouted the toilet into the wall with the tiles so i've had to damage the bathroom to even get to the problem to fix it will mean ruining the whole bathroom


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no anna!

went my doctors yesterday and she has put me on beta blockers she knows im ttc and ive just read that they can cause malformation in an unborn baby, i dont understand why she has put me on them if it can cause problems.
i havent took them yet till i know more information.

i text sparkle last night, i was really ill, i kept thinking i was going to be sick i couldnt see straight i went bed early the kids were in thier rooms playing i asked hubby come and watch tv in bed so he could keep an eye on me i was terrible. dont feel too bad today still feel a little sicky but im going to plod along think i.l order some pee sticks off ebay when i get back from taking my DD school.

hows every one today?


----------



## Tudor Rose

am i the only one here today :( feel quite sicky :( hope it will lead to my :bfp: fingers x just ordered some pee sticks


----------



## 3 girlies

sorry that you feel ill tudor!! :hugs: ....but i bet it does lead to a :bfp: for you :happydance:

i am off bridesmaid dress shopping with my sister in a bit, i will be 16/17 weeks pregnant by the time she gets married, hopefully i wont be showing too much!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

just been the loo and i have bloody discharge thats the sign the :witch: is coming si im out now til the end of august


----------



## Sparklebaby

boing boing, how awful am i.....Tudor dont dismiss it just yet hun. could be implantation??? sorry u felt ikky last night hun xxx hope ur feeling a little brighter now. Im feeling so god damn tired today. Im trying to burn some music for my hubbys surprise party tomorro. he is out for the day and wont be home til late tonight. debating about putting a chick flik on later in the hope I stay awake through it lol. bet hubby comes in and finds be conked out on the sofa lol.


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya girlies ive tested on an IC and got a :bfp: om in shock!!!! and feel totally sick :sick: cant get a piccy on due to my crappy camara


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> hiya girlies ive tested on an IC and got a :bfp: om in shock!!!! and feel totally sick :sick: cant get a piccy on due to my crappy camara

OMG hun :happydance: :happydance: well done im so happy for you xxxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

oh wow thats fantastic, oh i wish we could see the pic!! I knew it, this thread is soooooo lucky woooooo hooooooooo :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanks hun you and anna next!!!!!

just read your sig your getting married in 33days thats fabulous hun!!!!!! i wanna see a pic of you in your dress!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

just realised you cant give thanks anymore why??


----------



## 3 girlies

i can still thank people!!! 

oh i'm sooooo excited for you tudor. xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

sparkle dont mention it on fb please. im keeping it quiet for a bit :)


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> thanks hun you and anna next!!!!!
> 
> just read your sig your getting married in 33days thats fabulous hun!!!!!! i wanna see a pic of you in your dress!!!

Might be moving the date of it as 33 days isnt going to be long enough for what I want to do so it might be 67 days instead but I cant wait, I can still thank people hun xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> sparkle dont mention it on fb please. im keeping it quiet for a bit :)

Dont blame you I dont have you on facebook anyway lol xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i can now! must ne a fault.


----------



## Sparklebaby

whoop whoop :happydance: Im still sooooooooooooooooooooooo bowled over.
Hey Tudor I wouldnt dream of doing anything like that hun. everyone has been so good to keep it off there that know,as well as u lot. just over a week to go though :happydance: midwife tomorro then scan following monday yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! xxxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Tudor babes im sooo happy for you!! that really is fantastic
and YES anna and dawny next!!! :hugs:
Lots of love and PMA everyone


----------



## aflight84

YAY tudor that's amazing news go you! Told you to carry on knew it was your turn!!!!

now for me and dawn after her beautiful wedding not long now dawny x x x


----------



## samzi

wow tudor, congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls just quickly popping on before taking DD school. then off for some much needed retail therapy. :) how are you girlies??


----------



## aflight84

Hey Chick, has it sunk in yet?! 

i'm in need of some PMA today i'm back at work and really wish I'd taken more holiday I came back to 180 emails and 20 voicemails and i so want to go home already. All my plans for meetings this week have gone to crap and i think i'm going to have the week from hell!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance: tudor is preggo tudor is preggo :happydance::rofl:
hey ladies, just got back form my first midwife appt and all is good good good. :)
Ouchie to your emails anna :dohh: how are u feeling in general anna??? xxx :hugs: I see not long till testing. and the lovely dawny! hows you babes? xxx :hugs:
god Im so pooped. they ask so many questions lol. xx


----------



## samzi

glad it went well hun, just read it :)

i hate needles, i will dread the blood taking, had it done once before and it KILLED me:rofl:


----------



## aflight84

Sparklebaby said:


> :happydance: tudor is preggo tudor is preggo :happydance::rofl:
> hey ladies, just got back form my first midwife appt and all is good good good. :)
> Ouchie to your emails anna :dohh: how are u feeling in general anna??? xxx :hugs: I see not long till testing. and the lovely dawny! hows you babes? xxx :hugs:
> god Im so pooped. they ask so many questions lol. xx

Hey Chick, so glad all went ok can't believe you're nearly 12 weeks already it's going so quickly! 

I'm not too bad very tired all the time keep waking in the night with strange dreams and its doing my head in! Not really feeling myself lately!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hmmmmmmm.....starts strummin her fingers on the table......Nope Im not going to say it..............oh ok then......

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK Anna is tired....not feeling herself....hmmmmm thats how I felt. How many dpo are u babes? oh and dont tell me bout the strange dreams lol :rofl: my dreams sometimes are just wrong wrong wrong lol


----------



## dawny690

Im good thanks girls xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls i'm now CD22 around 8 DPO and it's getting worse by the day, i was awake at half 2 half 4 and then 6 with the dreams, peeing all the time and to top it all my tummy has hardened (i'm by no means toned!) i have the overall not quite nusea but tummy upset kinda feeling going on


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance: OMG OMG OMG OMG......Fingers tightly crossed for you Anna.
Well I have to say I feel like crap today. full blown bitchy cold. hardly slept last night through constant dribbling from nose and Im actually finding it hard to sleep in my normal position now. I had a feel and Im definately firming up down there. I cant wait for my scan.

Hey Dawny - :hugs: hang on in there babes....Im hoping to hear good news from you too.
havent seen much of the others....Heidi, Samzi, Tudor. :hug:
hope ur all doing ok. xxxx


----------



## samzi

goodluck anna


----------



## Abblebubba

Sparkle sorry you are feeling poo! :hugs:
Anna fingers and toes and everything crossed soo ever so tightly for youu :) 
Dawny :) good news will come from you, hope you are doing OK?
Samzi, hope things are going OK? hows the bean?
Tudor :flower: :hugs: 
hope i have not missed any one im terrible... and i cant even blame my pregnancy brain nomore :blush: ... lots of love x


----------



## Sparklebaby

Abblebubba said:


> Sparkle sorry you are feeling poo! :hugs:
> Anna fingers and toes and everything crossed soo ever so tightly for youu :)
> Dawny :) good news will come from you, hope you are doing OK?
> Samzi, hope things are going OK? hows the bean?
> Tudor :flower: :hugs:
> hope i have not missed any one im terrible... and i cant even blame my pregnancy brain nomore :blush: ... lots of love x

cheers chick :hugs:

I just had 2 slices of toast with a nice thick chunky marmalade on it and now I want some more....do u think thats greedy lol :rofl:


----------



## Abblebubba

o0o0ooo marmalade! :) NOOOO thats not greedy i'ld say two for you two for beany!!! :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol nutta. right ladies, im goona go see if i can have a few hours kip. fighting to keep eyes open as didnt sleep last night :( might be back on later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

sorry i havent been on this thread as much, been sticking to 2nd tri for updates on x-amy-x & her baby, hardly slept last night coz i was worrying about them. 


when are you testing aflight?


Lisa, sorry you feel unwell today, hope you feel better soon :hugs: not long till your scan now :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

i'm going to wait until i'm late cos i don't want to face another bfn it'll kill me


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey Heidi....whats with this Amy girl?? is she ok? xxxx gd to see u babes and hope you too are doing ok xxxx yeah 4 ish days :happydance:


----------



## samzi

abs - im ok thanks, just feel sick and fat! :rofl: today ive felt worse than i have in a few days.


----------



## dawny690

Sparkle its a girl called amy who maybe having her baby at 20wks pg but so far things are ok and hoping baby is hanging on for min 4 wks hopefully longer xxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

at least it's for a good reason samzi as apose to me feeling like a zombie right now not knowing what's going on in there!


----------



## samzi

when you testing?


----------



## aflight84

not sure i want to wait until i'm late cos i can't face another bfn


----------



## samzi

understandable hun :hugs:

when is :witch: due


----------



## aflight84

to be honest i'm not sure anymore my cycles have been anything from 26 days to 30 CD22 now so could be the weekend


----------



## Sparklebaby

:cry: Thanks Dawny....Just found the thread. Praying oh so hard for a miracle to happen. poor guys must be going out of their minds. will keep an eye on the thread now I have found it :( hardly venture over there tbh.


----------



## 3 girlies

i havent been feeling well the past 2 days, started getting the sickness & its horrible. i have been sucking on ice cubes which seems to help a bit. I was starting to get worried as i didnt have alot of symptoms so i cant really complain now!! Reese moaned for burgers for dinner so now the whole of my downstairs stinks of them :sick:


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw bless ya Heidi. hope ur sickness dont get too much for you and hope you manage to find something to keep it at bay xxxx :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

can't wait for the sickness to start for me i already have signs of nausea! hehe


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks hun. It seemed worse yesterday, i didnt leave the house all day!! I havent been sick today just felt sick instead which is still horrid!! I am hoping this pregnancy will be kind to me, my mum & older sister didnt get any sickness....so not fair!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Hiya girls just a flying visit, i dont know where the hours go lately, how are you all? 
well my dr confirmed my EDD is 21st Feb so im 4+4 today, full of a cold at the mo. and feeling really yucky. im off to see my fave band tonight so im really excited!!!! off to meet my little sis in a mo for some retail therapy. 

hope you all ok i.l have to catch up tomorrow with you all xx


----------



## aflight84

oh wicked nice one babes that's great news! Hope i'm not far behind you x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

so thats where I got my cold from :rofl: morning ladies. well what a day yesterday. sorry I wasnt around. I am not a well bunny. what started as a cold ended up on my chest in a big way leading me to be unable to breathe night before last. so I called my midwife yesterday to see if I would be wasting the dr's time and she said forget the dr get yourself to A&E :shock: :cry: I said so dr out of the question and she sadi go to A&E to get yourself checked out. 
Hubby was 3 hrs away in bournemouth, mum already had a hospital appt that was rather urgent and my dad is due for a hernia op today so needed to be in gd health. ended up grabbing my angel of a neighbour to take me there but she was at work too but she got her hubby to take me instead, he then left when I went in to be seen to go pick her up from work and then she came and found me to sit with me. :hugs:
was used like a human pincushion :rofl: and have to say that the sample they took from my wrist :shock: OMFG that hurt, but was funny, if u could have heard me, I kept repeating to myself, labour pains will be worse than this, labour pains will be worse than this :rofl:
anyway over 4 hours later I was given the diagnosis of a viral infection and given a course of antibiotics (which are safe to use with pregnancy) and already I feel a big difference. Just a shame I was awake at 2 this morning :dohh: gonna call work soon then try and get back to sleep for a bit.

How are we all my lovelies? xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh baby that's not good i hope you're ok. 

Well i'm cd24 or something today and sorry tmi but my nipples are so sore and permanently erect! very odd!


----------



## samzi

sorry you werent feeling great yesterday hun :hugs:

anna - oooh good sign ;)


----------



## aflight84

is it? it just feels strange i don't have soor boobs as such just nipples!


----------



## samzi

well, do you usually have this before AF due?


----------



## aflight84

i don't now i have the most pathetic nipples in history they hardly do anything and after the breast reductions they've been even worse!


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya girls OMG Pet shop boys were out of this world last night absolutley FANTASTIC im so tired today though but it was worth it, seeing them again next month and december.

had a few cramps this morning quite strong which worried me but no bleeding so im hoping it was nothing,

sorry to hear your not well sparkle.


----------



## aflight84

you can get cramps low down like af cramps i had this at about 5 weeks apparently it's your uterus stretching


----------



## Tudor Rose

when you testing anna?


----------



## aflight84

not sure yet cycles have been anything from 26 days to 30 so not sure i want to get my hopes up to then see a bfn!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:

:dust::dust::dust:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

:flasher::ban::af::ban::flasher:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## aflight84

thanks lisa but i think i'll save the dust a little longer as i'm only cd24!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hope I havent offended you hun? :blush: it's sticky dust for luck.


----------



## aflight84

hell no would just rather save the dust and give it time to do it's work and make me a sticky bfp. hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs: sorry Im just feeling fed up today. hate being ill and to top it off I have got a bad ingrown hair downstairs thats not showing signs of letting up. :cry: it hurts so much. Im worried. I need it to ,.....sorry TMI coming up.....Burst. If it dont Il be back down A n frikken E having it drained. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## aflight84

i'm right there with you on that one i have had one and it's been there a few days it's very painful!


----------



## Sparklebaby

im at the point now where I want to attack it with a needle just to release the pressure. i want it gone....TODAY! :hissy: :cry: im gonna have to go lay down my leg has gone to sleep where im trying to get comfy. might be back on later xxxx


----------



## aflight84

ok babes rest up x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

hahahaha...back sooner than i thought. Thanks for your support Anna. Luv ya! :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

I was so impatient and decided to test today ARGH BFN not happy! 
So i went out and got 4 superdrug tests as apparently they're the best! heheh


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> I was so impatient and decided to test today ARGH BFN not happy!
> So i went out and got 4 superdrug tests as apparently they're the best! heheh

good luck hun, superdrug showed days before a frer for me xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya girls how are you? 
fingers crossed anna!!!! well them tum cramps never eased off and i started spotting today, dr at A&E said my cervix is open which mean im going to M/C im 4wk 6 days ive been given the option of going the EPU tomorrow or i could wait it out and let it pass naturally, im going to wait it out i dont want any medical intervention. 
it happened for a reason i just dont know what it is at the mo. Sparkle plz dont mention anything on FB as i hadnt told anyone. so it looks like i.l be back to ttc AGAIN!!!


----------



## aflight84

oh babes i'm so sorry are you ok?


----------



## Tudor Rose

i will be eventually, still not bleeding yet. just wanna lie in bed til this week is over with, i have an idea what has causes it, going through a very stresful time at work at the mo. so think it could be related to that as had some news which wasnt good on saturday.

still got pg symptoms though, feel so sick and so tired. boobs still huge so im trying to hold on to a glimmer of hope.


----------



## samzi

so sorry to hear this tudor :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm so sorry tudor :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

babes for as long as there's hope i'm keeping it all crossed for you! 

AFM seems my body has been playing tricks on me with all these strange things happening as i had a bfn saturday and sunday so not happy on top of that i'm now getting cramps with a slight temp dip this morning so looks like the witch is on her way!


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight, your temp is still way above the coverline, keeping everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## aflight84

is that a good thing then i thought it was as soon as it started to go down it was bad?


----------



## Tudor Rose

i dont understand the charting tbh.
drs phones my hcg level was 1,398 on sunday and has advised me go EPU for an internal scan.


----------



## aflight84

what was it before that babes?


----------



## Abblebubba

tudor i am so sorry to hear hunn :hugs: &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight- my temp went down the day i tested positive. my chart is on page 1 of the chart stalkers group!

Tudor- do those levels mean that eveything should be ok? not really sure what the numbers all mean, sorry!! hope its good news hun xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

anna ive never had my levels checked before even with my other 2 pregnancies.

had an internal scan the sac and yolk are still there, the female doc who i seen said as i have had 2 virginal births my cervix will not shut tight anyway. got to go back next week to check if there has been any growth. so i suppose im in limbo, still getting spotting no bad cramps. doc said as i suffer with low blood pressure and the medication im on lowers blood pressure that could be causing the M/Cs so im stopping my medication. im just sitting and waiting now.


----------



## Sparklebaby

OMG tudor. :hugs: I wish I could give you a massive hug right now. I really am praying its because u have had 2 before. pls keep us up to date darling. xxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Sparkles your little beany baby is gorgeous hun xxxxx


----------



## samzi

aww sparkle love your pic :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

oh tudor if anything this is a good thing lets hope in stopping the meds it all works out. [email protected] keeping everything crossed for you babes x x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks girlies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

I'm trying to keep up with the PMA as CD28 and no sign of the witch so get ready girls March 6th with a glass of champers cos that's when i'll become a mummy! fingers crossed x x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

when you testing anna???

sparkle you pic message didnt come through yesterday but ive seen the pic anyway, its amazing hun xx


----------



## aflight84

going to hold out as long as i can so maybe thursday friday if i can


----------



## aflight84

god i need you girls, i came on this morning and there was no new PMA post so i thought nothing to spur me on this morning and now the witch is here OMG i feel so crap. i was so sure this was it for me now i just feel like crying


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Anna babe your gonna be a mummy in march still babe :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no not the witch! im so sorry hun xx


----------



## aflight84

thanks girls trying to stay hopeful but it's like a kick in the teeth!


----------



## samzi

afternoon ladies. how u doing?


----------



## samzi

sorry she got you anna :hugs:


----------



## Abblebubba

Anna i dont know what to say hunn im really sorry she got youu :cry::hugs: lots of love and PMA


----------



## aflight84

thanks girls, i'm trying to just keep my head high and tell myself i will be a mum. my time will come!


----------



## 3 girlies

oh no aflight, i'm sorry. your chart was looking so good this month :hugs:


----------



## samzi

freaking out here. ive had a little bit of browny cm :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Sam :hugs: sure everything will be fine xxxx


----------



## aflight84

any pains or anything hun


----------



## samzi

on and off light cramps now again


----------



## samzi

i have a drs appt at 3.30


----------



## 3 girlies

im sure everything will be fine. let us know how it goes!! :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

oh babes i hope it's all ok


----------



## samzi

so i went to drs and saw the same nurse practioner from the last few times. she said its common to spot at 7 weeks, its just old implantation blood. i only had a little browny cm but enough to make me worry, its now stopped but she told me if it starts again and gets heavy, to go back and see her or go straight to the hospital.

she said it was worth doing a test so off i went to get a sample for her, came back, she did the test and there was a very strong line - so all is good!

just trying to not stress now, cos that wont help. my, what a fright though after last time :cry:


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh im glad things are ok hun take it easy


----------



## aflight84

oh that's wicked babes so happy for you x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

gosh Lots has happened since I was on here last. thanks for all your kind wishes ladies :) 13wks today :happydance:
Anna....babes I felt so sure this was ur month. Im so sorry she got you darling :hugs:
Samzi Im glad you have had your mind put at rest. I cant begin to imagine how that must feel.
Im being Miss piggy today lol. just had a nice ham and phili sarnie, now munching a bag of crisps Mccoys flame grilled steak flavour, a choc cookie for later this arvo and all washed down with a chocy milkshake. :rofl: well I went to marks for lunch and I couldnt help myself lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

how is everyone today?
the nausea has got me proper now, i spend every evening being sick. On a plus ive got my scan tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw Heidi, u take care ok with the sickness, My bump buddy ended up on a drip due to dehydration. try and drink lots if u can. I hope all goes well with your scan hun, is that in addition to your 12 wk??? xx


----------



## aflight84

who is left to get their bfp now just me and dawny?


----------



## 3 girlies

its a private scan with baby bond to check for a heartbeat. My scan in july is my dating scan, which is early coz i ovulated later but they said they wont change it!


----------



## Tudor Rose

aflight84 said:


> who is left to get their bfp now just me and dawny?

:cry: no anna there is me too :cry: its gone :( my bean :( the cyst had come back, well it hadnt gone in the 1st place it popped and now refilled TMI sorry. usually cyst dont interfer with pregnancy but mine is a large one now looking into getting it removed. they said i have 2 cysts on my cervix but the other is very small and not causing any problems.
so im back to the drawing board again!!!:hissy::cry:


----------



## aflight84

oh baby i'm so sorry i was still hoping it would be ok!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Started bleeding last night bright red, clotty, the usual. wierd thing is im numb im not upset. i had an inkling it wasnt going to last.


----------



## aflight84

i remember that feeling well. i'm so so sorry i wish i was there with you xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx hun, ive got to see a gyne about my cysts but the doctor said when i next fall pregnant they are going to put a stitch in my cervix to prevent me from a M/C again. doc hasnt advised me to wait or anything so i think were just going to carry on as normal and see what happens


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs: xxxxxxxxxx Love you Tudor! I hope all goes well.


----------



## 3 girlies

im so sorry tudor, im gutted for you xxx


----------



## aflight84

oh babes i hope you fall again soon and everything works out just fine! I'm keeping everything crossed for you x x


----------



## dawny690

Tudor hun sending all my love and :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm back from my scan, my baby has a heartbeat & measures exactly 7weeks 3days!! I will post pics later. :cloud9:


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> i'm back from my scan, my baby has a heartbeat & measures exactly 7weeks 3days!! I will post pics later. :cloud9:

Thats great babes xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh wicked that's great news babes


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

i went to the drs again yday cos i had some more spotting and pain on on e side. seems to have stopped now tho - fx'd! anyway hes sending me for an early scan on monday. i am SO nervous there will be nothing there?!


----------



## aflight84

fingers crossed babes i'll be thinking of you x x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

fingers crossed samzi.
was in tesco today and got asked when is it due, i was wearing black leggings and a loose fitted long shirt. :cry: i knew id out a little weight on lately but please come on#!!!


----------



## dawny690

Good luck sam hun xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Tudor I would have something like around the same time as yours :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Big cuddles to the PMA girlies, lots of luck to you all xx :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Your little boy is soooo adorable hun :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## Abblebubba

dawny690 said:


> Your little boy is soooo adorable hun :cloud9: xxxx

Aws thankyou hunn :cloud9:, he is very 'beautiful' for a boy. i think he will grow up to be a handsome one :) lots of loveee xx


----------



## dawny690

Yes defo watch out girls i say :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

he is so beautiful abs, cant wait to see him again ! and you ofcourse !


----------



## Tudor Rose

he is gorgeous abby!

off for my scan this morning to check everything has returned to 'normal' this morning i have no hcg left in my system getting :bfn: on test now BUT......... i have had positive OPKS for the last 36 hours?????? there going faint again now. is it possible to ovulate a week after a miscarriage?????


----------



## Tudor Rose

i.ll post a pic later when i get more time x


----------



## aflight84

hey tudor i'm not really sure on the whole ovulation after a miscarriage i will just keep everything crossed for you as i couldn't think of anyone who deserves it more x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

thank you anna. how are you today?

on my scan everything is back to normal. and i have follicles or what ever the lady said on my ovaries which means im going to ovulate soon


----------



## aflight84

yeah i'm not bad cd6 and witch is still here ARGH 

oh wicked so any day now then babes fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

:blush: sorry for being a bit of a stranger last few days. Hope everyone is well.

Nice one Heidi u must be over the moon. 
Samzi, let us know what happens with scan hun, I hope everything is ok.
Tudor Im glad things are back to normal for you. 

Hugs all round Love you all xxxxxxx
1 more week of mentoring and I should be back to normal again xxxxx


----------



## Abblebubba

aflight84 said:


> he is so beautiful abs, cant wait to see him again ! and you ofcourse !

Thank youu, :cloud9: Yes i know, hmm, did the PMA girls ever discuss a meet or are we all spread out too much? :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

didnt get round to it just yet hun, Im mentoring a work experience student so by day Im busy and by night I conk out on the sofa lol. Defo think we should organise something though xxxxx :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulati...-ovulation-after-miscarriage.html#post2465517

what do you think girls?


----------



## 3 girlies

the top ones are defo positive hun, hope you get lucky, you really deserve it xxxx


----------



## aflight84

defo positive babes go you!


----------



## aflight84

i just posted in my journal as i'm big time stressing out here. can anyone advise?


----------



## 3 girlies

how is everyone today?


I've been shopping today & got some holiday bits, we are going to devon at the end of july for a long weekend, i'm so excited, its gonna be a proper british beach holiday. We are staying in a caravan :happydance: My eldest Reese is so excited, its going to be sooooo much fun!! :boat::yipee::thumpup::shipw::coolio::icecream::wohoo::lolly:


----------



## samzi

im rubbish, but meh


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi said:


> im rubbish, but meh

whats up?


----------



## dawny690

Whats up sam hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh samzi what's up


----------



## Sparklebaby

:blush: hello strangers.....one more day to go. Im so sorry I havent been here much for last few weeks, I do hope you are all well xxxxxxx Beany and I are blooming well :happydance: and today I have gone over to second trimester. :shock: where has the time gone. 

Love you all :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG Lisa 2nd Tri already that's ace

i'm really struggling, cd10 still low on my monitor but i haven't bd'd once yet! ARGH this heat is really getting to adam he's not even ok with me being cuddly with him let alone anything else cos he's too hot ARGH


----------



## Tudor Rose

this heat is terrible, one of my migraines have come on and i just wanna sleep but cant as i have poorly sick children off school.
im 4/5DPO today, nothing unusual happening a few twinges here and there feeling tired but that could be to do with the heat and my migraine.
wow lisa 2nd tri already!!!! your baby will be here in no time :)


----------



## aflight84

hey tudor
are the kids still not feeling well? the heat must really get to them!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hope ur migrane is better today hun, might be the change in weather??? xxx hey anna u could always jump on him lol xxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

How are you feeling lisa (sparkle) have you got a bumpy yet babe? xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

my son is a bit better my daughter has laryngitis, could be the weather i havent had a migraine for a few days i usually have an average of 3 migraines a weeks its got worse since i stopped my meds how are you dawny hun?x


----------



## aflight84

i think i'm going to have to sparkle cos i'm starting to worry i dont' want to waste my chances!


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> my son is a bit better my daughter has laryngitis, could be the weather i havent had a migraine for a few days i usually have an average of 3 migraines a weeks its got worse since i stopped my meds how are you dawny hun?x

Im good thanks hun you? xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

feeling alittle bit better had a bit to eat and put my glasses on took some painkillers so feeling a bit brighter, which is good as MIL has phoned me she is ill and i may need to cover her shift at work tonight.waiting for her to phone back.


----------



## 3 girlies

how is everyone today?

tudor, hope your little kiddies are feeling better today :hugs:

sparkle, 2nd tri....thats flown by. Hope you & bean are well.

Aflight, definately pounce on him :rofl:

dawny, hows everything going? 


sorry if i've missed anyone out :blush:


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> how is everyone today?
> 
> tudor, hope your little kiddies are feeling better today :hugs:
> 
> sparkle, 2nd tri....thats flown by. Hope you & bean are well.
> 
> Aflight, definately pounce on him :rofl:
> 
> dawny, hows everything going?
> 
> 
> sorry if i've missed anyone out :blush:

The :witch: came on her own steam today :wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

dawny690 said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone today?
> 
> tudor, hope your little kiddies are feeling better today :hugs:
> 
> sparkle, 2nd tri....thats flown by. Hope you & bean are well.
> 
> Aflight, definately pounce on him :rofl:
> 
> dawny, hows everything going?
> 
> 
> sorry if i've missed anyone out :blush:
> 
> The :witch: came on her own steam today :wohoo: xxxxxClick to expand...

thats great news xx


----------



## aflight84

YAY dawny that's great news! maybe we can both be pregnant by your wedding day now!!!!

Sorry i haven't been around had a erm bad afternoon on Friday and was so upset i couldnt come on here. I think things are looking a little better nowalthough still worried things will go really wrong.


----------



## dawny690

Thanks anna babes hope things are ok for you babes xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls

Well after not much of a weekend i'm feeling much better about things. 
CD13 and i woke up with cramps so knew it was time for OPKs as well and CBFM and low and behold +opk and PEAK on CBFM so being all PMA i've already put PM on for BD on FF! haha


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> Hey Girls
> 
> Well after not much of a weekend i'm feeling much better about things.
> CD13 and i woke up with cramps so knew it was time for OPKs as well and CBFM and low and behold +opk and PEAK on CBFM so being all PMA i've already put PM on for BD on FF! haha

:wohoo: :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning ladies.

I report from my home computer. for now. I have had the nastiest headache since yesterday afternoon and not even a gd nights sleep helped. so somehow managed to get an appt with the dr later this morning to check blood pressure etc.

I think Im also starting to bloom? so damn hard to see when I have had a bit of an overhang anyway :hissy: but yes my t-shirts barly cover the bump band on my maternity skirt lol.

Im so happy for you dawny hun, thats gr8 news. :hugs:
Anna I hope u got in a good session last night ???? lol

Hope everyone else is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I think also I am starting to feel beany move :cloud9::baby:


----------



## aflight84

nothing last night hubby wasn't having any of it but he's so getting lucky tonight!


----------



## dawny690

:cloud9: Sparkle thats fantastic :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehehehehehe thanks Dawny :) xxxxxxxx
Anna are u gonna tie him to the bed then??? xx :rofl::sex:


----------



## aflight84

maybe hehe


----------



## Tudor Rose

hi girls hope you all well, im now in the 1ww although not expecting anything this month, my cervix is low and hard and i have a large lump on it (cyst) so going to see the dr also when OH and i have :sex: i feel alot of presure on my right ovary, all my scans have come back clear from the hospital no cyst and drs dont seem to bothered so i dont know what to do next.???


----------



## MrsMouse

Hi ladies - hope you dont' mind but i've kinda added myself to your team. I'm only on cycle 2 of TTC, but I was so convinced we'd succeeded in the first month i had so many symptoms but no - :bfn: I was devastated.

However, I had a scan today (coz I've got a fymbrial cyst on my left ovary) and when I had my scan they saw a corpus luteum in my right ovary!! OH and I have :sex::sex: and more :sex: this month so I'm feeling really positive now!! So ladies I've got plenty of PMA to spare at the moment - if any of you want to borrow some on loan till I need it back again I don't mind.

So here's hoping for all of us.

With :dust: to everyone,

Nickie
AKA MrsMouse


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy a new member. :hugs: welcome to PMA Nickie.
Not as busy as it used to be but new members always welcome.
Another localish lass too. hehehehehehehehe. gr8 PMA I must say. xx Im sure the girls would love to share with you xxxx


----------



## aflight84

YAY Welcome Nickie, go you with the PMA 
where in essex are you from?


----------



## MrsMouse

Hi aflight84 I'm in harlow

where are you?


----------



## aflight84

OMG no way i'm from Harlow! hahaha


----------



## aflight84

all i'm going to say is check out my PMA

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-ac-journals/110967-aflight84-journey-my-dream-29.html


----------



## Sparklebaby

Ladies :) :hugs: how are we all this morning????. Hey Nickie nice to see u have a even more than local buddy :) lol. Nice one.
I really must get them on here but I put some bump???? pictures on facebook last night lol. :happydance: only cause I was being harrased lol.
Im trying to be healthy this week with lots of fruit too. I also weighed myself this morning and thankfully I have only put on about 4-5lb? so Im over the moon. judging by my belly and boobs ud think it was more though lol. 

Hope we are all well.
Anna is that for me to read or Nickie?


----------



## Sparklebaby

OMG ANNA :rofl: go Anna :happydance: go Anna :happydance: :rofl: nice one xxxx


----------



## aflight84

hey lisa it's for anyone that wants a laugh hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

laugh? I nearly wet myself lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Luv ya gorgeous xxxx


----------



## aflight84

haha thanks chick 

just thinking i didn't get lucky with round 2 until 1.30 am this morning does that count as yesterday or today?


----------



## 3 girlies

hi everyone, hope you are all ok!

i met my midwife on monday, shes lovely (ive met her a few times before). She has booked me in at my local birthing centre which is fantastic....although she did scare me by saying my baby would be over 8lb as Roxie was 7lb 7oz??? i have a feeling this one will be smaller than that but anyway.....:blush: 

i am hoping for another drug free labour, ive done it twice before so fingers crossed i can do it again.

My midwife also reckons im having a boy this time (a different flavour as she worded it :rofl:) not sure how she knows this but she reckons shes always right!! im still convinced its a girl so we will see lol



Wow lisa i wanna see your bump pics!!!


aflight i'm loving your pma, i hope this is your month :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

go you drug free i couldn't but good for you! x


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls 7/8dpo now, go heidi, i went drng free with my son the recovery time after was a matter of days compared to 3 weeks with my daughter and i had the epidural with her.

:wave: hi nickie nice to see a new face :)

i seen you bump lisa coming on great hun :)

anna i.l read your journal in a mo.

Abby how are you and the little one :)

Hows the wedding preps coming along dawny?

well, ive been busy busy putting in extra hours at work, and studying i passed all 5 of my medication exams so so happy with that :) no sign of af yet or signs shes coming :witch: is due monday. not had manys sysmptoms only dizziness, tiredness and extreme hunger. but as ive said previously im not expecting anythng this month

glad everyone is ok :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

WHOOP WHOOP.......:happydance: Thanks Tudor darling. got my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> hey girls 7/8dpo now, go heidi, i went drng free with my son the recovery time after was a matter of days compared to 3 weeks with my daughter and i had the epidural with her.
> 
> :wave: hi nickie nice to see a new face :)
> 
> i seen you bump lisa coming on great hun :)
> 
> anna i.l read your journal in a mo.
> 
> Abby how are you and the little one :)
> 
> Hows the wedding preps coming along dawny?
> 
> well, ive been busy busy putting in extra hours at work, and studying i passed all 5 of my medication exams so so happy with that :) no sign of af yet or signs shes coming :witch: is due monday. not had manys sysmptoms only dizziness, tiredness and extreme hunger. but as ive said previously im not expecting anythng this month
> 
> glad everyone is ok :)

Coming slowly but surely hun thanks xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

wooooooohooooooooo :wohoo: Go Dawny hun, u must be getting really excited now. are u pretty much ready???


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> wooooooohooooooooo :wohoo: Go Dawny hun, u must be getting really excited now. are u pretty much ready???

Yep excited pretty much ready just mainly my outfit to buy i have my hairdresser sorted :happydance: I have my photographer sorted ( anna-aflight84 ), oh's outfit sorted, invites sent after reception booked not paid for yet though as its pay on the day so got to save some from this month to go towards it, I cant wait :happydance: :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

can't wait dawny it's goign to be ace!


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> can't wait dawny it's goign to be ace!

:cloud9: :blush: Thanks babe cant wait to finally meet you xxxx


----------



## aflight84

i know it's going to be ace!


----------



## dawny690

It sure is babes xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek wanna see uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu lol. awww its gonna be ace. I need a lift tbh as I have just seen some bad news from here via facebook. I didnt know her that well but Im sure I spoke to her in the chat room back in the day x-amy-x :( :cry: why is life so unfair. poor girl. sorry but its made me realise that life is far to short to be moaning about this that and the other.

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek wanna see uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu lol. awww its gonna be ace. I need a lift tbh as I have just seen some bad news from here via facebook. I didnt know her that well but Im sure I spoke to her in the chat room back in the day x-amy-x :( :cry: why is life so unfair. poor girl. sorry but its made me realise that life is far to short to be moaning about this that and the other.
> 
> xx

i have been so upset about her & evie. Life is so cruel. It does make you stop & think about all the things we take for granted. My best friend had lost her baby at 26 weeks & its horrible. Its something that no one should have to go through, truely heartbreaking :cry:


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks Heidi hun :hugs: awful isnt it. did u see the photos on facebook? she might even have some on here as well.
but yes ur right it makes you think. Im sorry to hear about ur friend too xxxx How are u getting on anyway???


----------



## 3 girlies

im ok, not as sick anymore. hows things with you & beany?


----------



## Tudor Rose

i heard amy lost her little one. life is cruel!


----------



## Sparklebaby

yeah me n beany are good thanks. Im strating to sprout now lol. bye bye waistline....not that I had one anyway lol I actually feel like i have lost my hips lol. Im signing out now cause hubby will be home soon and will be asking what do I want for dinner so gonna try and shock him with a reply this time other than I dont know lol. tbh i only fancy ceral but i had that last night lol


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> yeah me n beany are good thanks. Im strating to sprout now lol. bye bye waistline....not that I had one anyway lol I actually feel like i have lost my hips lol. Im signing out now cause hubby will be home soon and will be asking what do I want for dinner so gonna try and shock him with a reply this time other than I dont know lol. tbh i only fancy ceral but i had that last night lol

we had curry, it was lovely but i only managed a tiny bit :blush:


----------



## aflight84

hey girls

how are we doing today?


----------



## dawny690

Im sooooooooooooooo excited I have found THE dress for my wedding :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning lets see lets see :) :wohoo::yipee: eeeeek so exciting xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Here is the front and back and its a bargain at £64 including postage :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







bb32_1.JPG
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 3









W05c.jpg
File size: 96.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning lets see lets see :) :wohoo::yipee: eeeeek so exciting xxxxxxxxxxxx

OMG your 15wks where the heck did that go? xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

dawn it is so so beautiful!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw dawny ur gonna look a right ol bobby dazzler princess in that beauty. :) :shock: and only £64 thats fantastic. what a bargain hun xxx :happydance:

yep 15weeks today, cant quite believe it myself. guess u could say Im 3/4's of the way through my first half :shock::shock: just been looking at a thread of people showing what they have bought so far. I have been inspired :) lol


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> aw dawny ur gonna look a right ol bobby dazzler princess in that beauty. :) :shock: and only £64 thats fantastic. what a bargain hun xxx :happydance:
> 
> yep 15weeks today, cant quite believe it myself. guess u could say Im 3/4's of the way through my first half :shock::shock: just been looking at a thread of people showing what they have bought so far. I have been inspired :) lol

:blush: Thanks babe we want to see bump pictures babes :winkwink: pleaseeeee xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow dawny thats lovely,


----------



## Sparklebaby

il try and get some on here later, I have if u cant wait got some on fcaebook :) xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

wow dawny that dress is gorgeous. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMouse

sorry i've not been on for a few days ladies - working continuous shift pattern at the moment.

Well as for me - I'm still trying to keep my pma going - started bleeding a teeny tiny bit this morning but not due af till next week! Sadly though I started with bleeding like this 3 days before af last month so I'm starting to loose the pma resolve a bit i think. 

Is it likely to be implantation bleed 5 days before af due?? 

Even if its not though I bought OPK for next month. I'll banish that witch for good!! By hook or crook! 

As for you all - that dress is fabulous - quite similar to my wedding dress except mine was very pale pink!! 

Looking forward to seeing some wedding pictures! 

Hope both of you ladies with bumps are ok! Looking forward to joining you hopefully!

Love to all

Nickie


----------



## Sparklebaby

Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorning :) How are we all today? the sun is shining, its friday and tomorro is the weekend :happydance: whoop whoop.

Do any of u remember KayleighLou???? She fell IN DEC last yr and then mc in FEB.
I met up with her yesterday for the first time, she such a lovely girl and is doing well bless her. :happydance: 

Whats everyone got planned for the weekend? Im hoping to maybe get out and do a car boot sale or even start preparing for one. got loads of stuff that are in massive boxes at home but as we got a new car and the boot is somewhat smaller thought it might be an idea to transfer into smaller boxes lol. other than that I think I might just sleep. Just had a crispy bacon roll for breakfast....was yum!


----------



## aflight84

Hey Chicken 

I'm doing ok, stressed this morning after a massive temp drop as it was the same DPO that i implanted with the ectopic but hubby has no told me he had to wake me twice with nightmares and once with stupid teenages outside my house singing at 1am! ARGH


----------



## Sparklebaby

hmmmmmmmm nightmares huh....do u get them often? I have to say about this vivid dream crap? Mine started off as not nice things but felt so real.
I really think u should should drop the temp thing and anything else u are using to try and conceive and go au naturel.......I really do think the not trying method works :) sorry to hear ur feeling pants though xxxx :hugs: wish the cleaner would get out of the kitchen, I need a drink :hissy:


----------



## aflight84

ocasionally but not often. 
this one was so bad i dreampt i was finally pregnant and someone broke into our house and cut me open to steal the baby it was horrible!


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh babes thats horrible :( :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

tell me about it i knew i woke up screaming once but apparently adam had to wake me a second time.


----------



## Sparklebaby

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/127114-sparklebabys-beany-baby-18.html#post2554416

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya :witch: due on monday. no af cramps yet, but i have had sore boobs like they are throbing not all the time they feel bigger, im full of wind :blush: i cant stop its embarrasing, my tum is all bloated like ive never seen it before i could pass for being 5 months pregnant. i havent POAS yet well not a HPT anyway. im not getting hope up as it could be all IBS related so we will have to wait, im going superdrug monday if no AF


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwwwwww Tudor good luck hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx fingers crossed for you x


----------



## aflight84

Good Luck Babes x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

13dpo today!!!!! still not testing til tomorrow although im expecting :bfn: i just dont feel pg, my IBS has calmed so dont seem a windy boobies are sore but they are before af anyway and got lots of cm and thats it!!!!not looking good, so we.ll see, off to work now then another driving lesson enjoy the rest of your week end girlies x


----------



## Tudor Rose

:witch: arrived today whilst in work, was kinda expecting it, my IBS playing up give it away, oh well here we go again, off to order my OPKS for next month, but i have to say im so proud of my self i didnt buy any IC HPT this month, i continued to pee on OPKs after ovulation but i didnt pee on hpt!!! :)


----------



## aflight84

oh babes i'm so sorry she got you! 
I hope she's not giving you a hard time x x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

sorry she got u tudor hun......here to the next cycle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

hey girlies, 

cd20 have way through the 2ww YAY


----------



## Tudor Rose

what a morning so embarrasing, ran for the bus this morning the driver was smirking at me and couldnt figure out why anyway half way through the ride i noticed my shirt had popped open in an inconvienient place so the driver got a cheap thril this morning :blush:

:witch: is here good and proper oh i hope i get my sticky :bfp: next month


----------



## aflight84

oh babes that's not good i hope you got a free ride hehe

we will both get our bfp's this cycle you watch x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

fingers crossed im due to ovulate on my wedding anniversary!!


----------



## aflight84

GO YOU it has to be your month then babes x


----------



## Sparklebaby

Tudor Rose said:


> what a morning so embarrasing, ran for the bus this morning the driver was smirking at me and couldnt figure out why anyway half way through the ride i noticed my shirt had popped open in an inconvienient place so the driver got a cheap thril this morning :blush:
> 
> :witch: is here good and proper oh i hope i get my sticky :bfp: next month

bless u. lol hope u had some niknoks on :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i had a decent bra on for once thank goodness :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehehehehehehehehe beany listening to music through my tummy. got my phone on with my own music. got one or the ear pieces on my belly lol. :)

listened to some music from Moulin rouge now listening to Lady in Red :) our wedding song.

How are we all today? Been a bit quite on here lately :( xxxx


----------



## aflight84

hey chicken, 
sorry i've not been around today i've been up in london all day. 
missed you all 

Take a peak at the chart and compare to january's if you can! hope you see what i see.


----------



## MrsMouse

hi ladies,

the witch got me this month but my cycle was shorter this month, Having looked ahead - I'm on holiday next week and might ovulate next thursday - so wish me and hubby luck!! 

I'm taking my OPK with me so fingers crossed we might just get a BFP next month! 

Have fun whilst I'm away!


----------



## aflight84

good luck chick x


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck hun,
ive not been on today as ive been at work boohoo working all week and weekend :( i need a rest,
were going through a bad time with our youngest he is a terror he is due to start school in sept and its like he is going through a terrible 2 stage still, OH has suggested leavng TTC for a year or so till he is setled in school and his behaviour calms, my mother agrees and his mum does, i dont know if i can, it wold mean id have go and get the coil fitted as i cant take hormone contraceptives, what makes it harder as well a lot of my friends are expecting 1 of my friends are in labour as i type she is having a girl she is going to call her lillie mae. i know i sound selfish but i know soon as DS is in school he will quieten down.
its a decision i will have to make quickly as id have get the coil fitted at the end of my period


----------



## aflight84

do you really want to wait?
how about agreeing not to try or prevent if you're lucky enough to fall then great if not then at least you're getting the time your son may need. 
but you obviously want this babes. don't give up on your dream yet x


----------



## Tudor Rose

no way i want to wait, after all ive been through these last few months the M/Cs i think i deserve a bundle of joy at the end, the thing with my son is a phase, my OH forgets our daughter went through the same thing when she was 3. plus the thought of going getting the coil fitted..........its daft, id rather give birth then have the coil fitted, yet birth is fifty times more painful. gbut at least i get rewarded for the pain at the end :rofl:

i dont know what im going to do tbh the kids i have already come first, we have been kinda ntnp last cycle, but i know when im ovulating and will pester oh for :sex: :rofl: not that he.l complain. oh i dont know!!!

how are you girls anyway?


----------



## aflight84

i say carry on as you are. things with your children will be ok if you're daughter went through it your son will come through it too. 
You're right after all you've been through you do deserve it! I hope you work things out! 

ok cd22 today and i'm feeling really odd. not sure what to make of it or if i'm just looking a little deep!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:sleep: soooooooooooooooooo tired, been in work for 2 hours now.....why oh why did i decide to get up early :rofl:

How are we today? Tudor I have to agree with Anna, I would keep going but not trying as it were, so no charts, temps, or anything. just go with the flow. :hugs: 
As for you Anna, try as hard as it may be not to think about it.......:hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

check out the charts sparkle!


----------



## Sparklebaby

I wouldnt know what i was looking for if it jumped out and bit me hun cause never used them xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I take ur word for it that they are good then. just dont get ur hopes up babes xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

i'm keeping things crossed and wont be testing this month
i figure every time i test she comes the next day so if i don't test she wont come hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

i hope she dont get u either babes xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hi everyone.

aflight your chart is looking good.

tudor, dont give up, keep trying, your son will settle at school in a few months....takes 40 weeks to grow a baby so he will be settled by then!! xx



i'm having a stressful day, Reese's school has got a case of swine flu, they have said to still send your children in but i'm not keen. They just gave us a letter after school, I dont know what to do????!! HELP!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hmmmmmm well if i knew there was swine flu at my childs school I would avoid hun especially as ur pg. too much about xxxxxx long time no see....how are ya anyway???

xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

first was yesterday and second with grey t-shirt on today - Im 16 wks tomorro :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 15+5. to 6 003.jpg
File size: 85.6 KB
Views: 5









Beany 15+6.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> hmmmmmm well if i knew there was swine flu at my childs school I would avoid hun especially as ur pg. too much about xxxxxx long time no see....how are ya anyway???
> 
> xxxxx

im ok thanks hun, had a rough few days as ive been quite sick (again) i think it was worse as paul was working away so i had to do everything on my own so i was shattered. Hes home now so the house is very tidy :thumbup:

We have decided not to take Reese to school for this week as they break up for the holidays on friday anyway so its only 2 days, not worth the risk!!

How are you? Love the new bump pics, cant wait till i start showing!!


----------



## samzi

hey ladies. hope your all good!


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi said:


> hey ladies. hope your all good!

hi, havent heard from you for a bit, how are you?


----------



## Sparklebaby

sorry to hear u been poorly too. good to see u both xxxxxxx sorry samzi we discovered the new fonts in chat lol still going on now lol. im sure ul start to show soon hun xxxx I had mad ol bloat at 10wks onwards now changing to bump :happydance:


----------



## samzi

2 girlies said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies. hope your all good!
> 
> hi, havent heard from you for a bit, how are you?Click to expand...

im okay thanks. back home now and wanna go back to OH's :cry:

got my mw appt on sat and 20 days till scan!


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 

Sparkle loving the bump pictures! Handy with photoshop are we?

2 girlies wont be long and that little bump will be here! 

samzi good luck on saturday hope it all goes ok x


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: its a site called picnik, its free and I love it and so easy to use :) would love to learn how to use photoshop one day. I love being creative. :)
glad u like the new pics......


:happydance: yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 4 months pg today :yipee::wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh wicked i'll have to take al ook at that! 

OMG 4 months already that's ace!


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow 4 months its flying by, my friend laura give birth to a little girl last night at 8.02pm weighing 7lbs 12oz she has named her Lillie mae, cant wait to see her.

well :witch: didnt hang round for long a day and a half to be exact, OH was after :sex: last night and i said well if you do i cant get the coil fitted until my next period then, he was thinking with his pants and said i dont care. men!!!!

day off work today done my cleaning and just gotta do my ironing, i have an embarrassing problem my cat got out the other day (he's an indoor cat) and got fleas!!! going to flea bomb the house on saturday, as we need to be out a few hours to do it, the cats been de flea'd and is wearing a flea collar but hes still scratching, i hate the thought of fleas it makes me feel dirty, plus they seem to use me as there feeding ground i have a few bites on my leg. im slighty OCD when it comes to cleaning and hygiene thats why i wanted the cat stay indoor so he didnt pick anything up.
its driving me crazy


----------



## aflight84

YAY so trying again this month then! fingers crossed babes

I just made another investment YAY


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, were are you all today 
i need a PMA hug!


----------



## samzi

dying at work. feel like crap


----------



## aflight84

i know that feeling. fridays are normally good but not this one!


----------



## aflight84

ok girls, where are you?
You helped me get through the bad now enjoy the good 
check out the chart!!!!


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> ok girls, where are you?
> You helped me get through the bad now enjoy the good
> check out the chart!!!!

:happydance: WELL DONE BABES xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

whoopdidi whoop :yipee: Im so proud of you Anna. Congrats. (again) lol

How is everyone anyway? I only came on to try cheer myself up and find out that there is this good new so Im well happy!

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Wow Dawny 1 months to go and counting huh! eeeeeeek sooooooooooooooooo exciting! How u feeling hun?

Hows Tudor doing???? xxxxxx

Aw Samzi....Sorry ur feeling pants babes, but I see ur 10 wks now so not long to go till u start feeling hopefully a little more human.

Anyone seen or heard from Abs? I text but got no reply :( hope she ok xxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

thanks girls
still not quite used to the idea that i've finally done it again just yet but i'll get there i'm sure! x


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations!! see you in 1st tri :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

thanks babes x


----------



## Abblebubba

Sparklebaby said:


> whoopdidi whoop :yipee: Im so proud of you Anna. Congrats. (again) lol
> 
> How is everyone anyway? I only came on to try cheer myself up and find out that there is this good new so Im well happy!
> 
> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Wow Dawny 1 months to go and counting huh! eeeeeeek sooooooooooooooooo exciting! How u feeling hun?
> 
> Hows Tudor doing???? xxxxxx
> 
> Aw Samzi....Sorry ur feeling pants babes, but I see ur 10 wks now so not long to go till u start feeling hopefully a little more human.
> 
> Anyone seen or heard from Abs? I text but got no reply :( hope she ok xxxxxx

Sparkle, im sorry i didnt text back, i have only just got back from tenerife i missed you all =]] x


----------



## dawny690

Im feeling excited but nervous too time is going so quick oh and I had a barny :cry: xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

had my scan today, it was great. baby was kicking about & put its hand on its head. We saw its fingers & toes, it was amazing. Got to go back for another 1 on 4th August as i wasnt far enough along to do the nuchal test!!

heres a pic....

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/014-1.jpg


----------



## aflight84

so glad it went ok babes i can't see a pic though while at work so will look again later! can't wait!


----------



## dawny690

Awwwww so cute xxxxx


----------



## samzi

i have my 12 week scan on 4th aug :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

lets see if i can get my early scan that day too hehe


----------



## 3 girlies

anna love the pic of your test!!!!


----------



## aflight84

actually i'll only just be 6 weeks on the 4th so maybe i'll be a few days behind you! 

glad you like it. best picture i've ever taken hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance: whoop whoop. awwwwwww room full of happy vibes today. anna with her test, samzi and 2 girlies with scans and me.....I had my 16 week appt today with midwife. I heard beanys heartbeat and I feel on top of the world. I think thats the underlining of the word PREGNANT! lol weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
sorry to hear u had a barny with ur OH Dawny. preppin for weddings is stressful and can be expected. I hope u guys are ok now xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:
WB Abs.....missed you xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

i got your text OMG it's amazing! i can't wait to experience that i think i'll cry hehe


----------



## Abblebubba

Sparkle its good to be back :) and such a good thing to come back to all this good news, sorry about the wedding stress Dawny, and the scans are beautiful girls, tyler had just gone to the doctors for his injections aaand he cried bless him itt was so sad. :-(.


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless his cottons. guess we have it all to come lol. is that the one on their heel???

Dawny/Abs did I send it to you??? the heartbeat that is. anyone seen Tudor lately??? is she taking a break? xxx


----------



## aflight84

morning girls, 
dr tonight YAY


----------



## Sparklebaby

gd luck babes. get all ur dates down, symptoms etc and if u still have ur test take that too. they might ask you to do one of theirs but hey. good luck babes xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

well last time they said they didn't do tests but sent me for a blood test to check levels. 
I have the test in my handbag hehe. 

i have all my symptoms writen down but i don' thtink she'll need them i told her 2 weeks ago ihad a good feeling about this cycle and she's been great so i'm sure it will all be ok. Can't believe how strong the IC tests are getting and i'm not even 4 weeks till tomorrow x


----------



## Sparklebaby

well ur superdrug one is lookinf fab hun so not surprised. Im so excited for you. xxxx


----------



## aflight84

yeah?
i am a little worried as it looks like i implanted early too though i hope it's not another ectopic


----------



## dawny690

I would love to hear the hb of your beany baby please sparkles xxxxx


----------



## Abblebubba

Aws no the one in his heel was just a pin prick he didnt even flinch, these ones were proper needles one in each thigh. and he screamed soo much bless him :cry: buut she gave him a sticker LOOL hes fine now.
OMG no i have not heard beanys Heartbeat, thats precious i'ld love tooo x
Good luck at the doctors Anna hunn x


----------



## Tudor Rose

OMG anna congrats on the :bfp: not been on here for a while, went to see my doctor yesterday over my migraines her advice to me was get pregnant asap as pregnancy seems to cure migraines :)

so how are you girlies? is it just me and dawny now?


----------



## aflight84

Hey Chick thank you so much
not sure about the migraine thing i've had a head ache for 4 days now. doesn't seem to wanna shift!


----------



## dawny690

Awwww sparkle thats magical babes xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

did u get it then dawny? :happydance:

Nice to see u again Tudor, sorry to hear about ur migranes :( :hugs:

Hey Anna u do know if it gets too bad take some paracetemol or if really really bad take one nurofen, lots of rest and lots of water. just dont make a habbit of taking the nurofen. My sil sufferd really bad with headaches in first trimester and thats what her midwife advised her to take. just not to make it a habbit. xxxx Hope it gets better soon hun xxxx


----------



## samzi

i got it! at first i wondered what the hell it was :rofl: then i realised :D


----------



## aflight84

it's ok it's not unbareable just comes and goes! if it gets bad i'll take some paracetamol


----------



## dawny690

Yeah I got it babes it sounded perfect xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i got it too, i love that sound!!

how is everyone today? I've been feeling really sick, i thought it had gone but its back!! :sick: I'm hoping it wont last that much longer. I cant believe how fast the time is going!


----------



## Abblebubba

Sparkle i miss that sound sooo much, its soo precious i loved it =]]


----------



## AshleyNichole

wat is pma?


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hiya AshleyNicole. :hugs:

POSITVE
MENTAL
ATTITUDE

:happydance:
you are more than welcome to join the group as is anyone. :hugs:
I started this group after the last one vanished when I got back from a ttc break. For women that have maybe had a hard time either conceiving or lost or just finding the whole thing too much. just a team to try and brighten one anothers day with lots of love :kiss: :hugs: and hugs.

:flower:


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 

i'm feeling so effing positive it's untrue my ic test was so stronge this morning it almost nocked me over! hehe

after i text lisa this morning to say the magpies have disappeared hubby text me to say he saw 3 then 2 YAY hehe


----------



## samzi

:D


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for more than one magpie lol. i find myself staring at them now when I see more than one lol :rofl: Il never forget that day when I was due for AF and I had just been to the drs cause I was 2 weeks late and then a magpie flew over my head and landed on the sml roof above my front door. lol. yes later that day AF arrived :rofl:

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for multiple magpies :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

hehe YAY magpies! more 3s and 2s please!


----------



## 3 girlies

surely i should be starting to feel better soon hey???? Today has not been great so far & i'm alone with the girls today! I am looking forward to the day when i can wake up & eat a normal breakfast without being sick!! Sorry for the moan today just struggling with it all :cry:

anna, are you going to do a digi?


----------



## aflight84

yeah i want to get one after pay day maybe next week!


----------



## 3 girlies

oh good, i love seeing digis......hence the endless ones i bought lol


----------



## aflight84

hehe i do too was too scared to do one too early though
where's the cheapest place to buy one?


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> hehe i do too was too scared to do one too early though
> where's the cheapest place to buy one?

not sure, either boots or superdrug as they are sometimes buy one get one free!! Not sure if they are on offer at the moment or not though. :shrug:


----------



## dawny690

Morning girls xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

cool i'll check it out thanks babes


----------



## 3 girlies

morning dawny, how are you today?


----------



## samzi

hi ladies

Paranoid its going to go wrong. After last time when I pulled a muscle (or so I thought) and a few days later it was all over. I did the same yday except it wasn&#8217;t cos I was lifting things I shouldn&#8217;t. I was sitting down, stretched and felt a tug right across where baby is (should be)

Keep thinking I feel something &#8216;wet&#8217; down there but then again (tmi) I am having tons of cm.

Im going to drive myself crazy :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Im a bit nervous I have a scan on sunday (WTF since when do hospitals do scans on sunday?) to see if I have pcos or if they can see any other problems, but I have been having cramps for about a week or so now that come and go so dont know whats going on down there xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

samzi said:


> hi ladies
> 
> Paranoid its going to go wrong. After last time when I pulled a muscle (or so I thought) and a few days later it was all over. I did the same yday except it wasnt cos I was lifting things I shouldnt. I was sitting down, stretched and felt a tug right across where baby is (should be)
> 
> Keep thinking I feel something wet down there but then again (tmi) I am having tons of cm.
> 
> Im going to drive myself crazy :cry:

Babe lots of women experience increase in cm when they are in first tri and sometimes beyond first tri too and the tugging could just be the baby stretching out to get more room remember its growing in there and space might be getting a bit tight now xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. good luck with ur scan on sunday dawny :hugs: I hope it gives you some decent answers.

sorry ur feel pants Heidi hun :hugs: im sure that it will start to clear up as you head toward 2nd trimester. My bump buddy said she found that ginger beer helped hers in the end. try that? or what I found was the weightwatchers ginger and lemon cookies :o) yum yum!

Samzi, ul feel a lot of stretching going on down there and feel a lot of pains like AF etc, its all ur bits and ovaries stretching out to accomodate the baby. just dont over do anything and stay positive xxxxx :hugs:

Love you all xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Thanks sparkle hun, like my new addition to my siggy? xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

well girls this is my first bump/bloat pic.......

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/006.jpg

i think it might take quite a few sit ups after the birth to get rid of this :rofl: :blush:


----------



## aflight84

Nice bump!!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

twit twooooooooooooooooooooo heidi......thats a sexy bump if ever I saw one :) :happydance:

How are we all this morning????
My Dr antenatal went well and even though she said it wasnt really high to start off with my blood pressure has come down a bit which is good.
She tried to listen to heartbeat, found it briefly then it vanished......to which her response was, ooooooooo lively little thing isnt it lol.
so all well with me and beany this morning, although I swear Im having a does my bump look big in this day. I swear its grown over night lol. xxxx


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 
i wish i could share some of my PMA around i'm feeling so good about all this its so different to last time YAY


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow heidi......i have bump envy!!
well OH has gone blackpool watching darts with friends so i can catch up with you all, hes a teacher and its now the holidays so hes off and cant get on as often as he or my son are hogging the computer.

well my AF didnt stay long 1 and a half days. and it was quite lightish. i though we would be careful this monthas if we got pregnant the baby would be due less then 2 weeks before SIL's wedding, but OH has other ideas and seems to be on a mission. :rofl: not that i mind as i want to get pregnant!!! yesterday he said to the kids would you like another brother or sister? i was quite shocked he said it tbh. our DD wants another brother my DS wants another sister so 1 of them will be disappointed.
my cycles seem to be getting a day shorter each cycle so im due to ovulate between 26th july-30th july (our anniversary) im not OPKing or anything this month just keeping an eye on my cm. it seem to be getting watery now so i know i.l ovulate in the next week. 

anyway how all you pregnant mummies to be.......i see heidi and Lisa a glowing :) how are you dawny hun?
hope samzi and anna are ok
hows little bubba abbie? hope you ok. have i left anyone out?

i just wanna add i feel so positive about getting pregnant this month. my cycsts have gone and i know as this is the month i wanted to avoid getting pregnant it wil be sods law that i get pregnant :) plus 4 days after my af is next due were away with my parents.


----------



## aflight84

hey chick, 
i'm praying this is your month so you can join us! 
I'm doing ok should have scan in 21 sleeps! YAY


----------



## samzi

'lo

well i woke up this morning, was stretching in bed and felt a sharp tug on left hand side of ab. que me panicking...well i wasnt until half hour later i got like a pulled muscle/stich pain...still got it now. a bit scared 

please help me turn back into the relatively sane person i was before i got bfp!!

ETA: im going to try get an appt at drs, its so painfull when im up and walking about, when im sitting down theres just a dull ache.


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi said:


> 'lo
> 
> well i woke up this morning, was stretching in bed and felt a sharp tug on left hand side of ab. que me panicking...well i wasnt until half hour later i got like a pulled muscle/stich pain...still got it now. a bit scared
> 
> please help me turn back into the relatively sane person i was before i got bfp!!
> 
> ETA: im going to try get an appt at drs, its so painfull when im up and walking about, when im sitting down theres just a dull ache.

its really easy to pull muscles in pregnancy hun, sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

anna you make me laugh my son is counting down the sleeps til his 4th birthday.

samzi try and not stress it sounds like its your muscle just stretching with my 1st i went through a painful 1st tri with the aches, and i carried my daughter no probs till 39+3. tyr not to stress too much its not good for you chick x


----------



## 3 girlies

tudor its so nice to see you back on here ive missed you lately :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

aww thanks hun, ive missed you guys to, soon as OH turned out the drive that was it ii jumped on the computer before my son did :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: whoop whoop hiya Tudor. good to see u :hugs:

dawny not sure if i replied to this or not but yes I love the new addition to ur sig :happydance:
Anna so good to see ur happy hun :hugs: praying this one stays sticky :dust:
Samzi -- chill......its easily done and I catch myself out a few times too. I used to find it about where the ovary is:? ur ovaries are stretching too hun and all ur joints are losening up. but yes if ur concerned then spk to ur dr or midwife to get reassurance :)

hey Heidi, how u feeling today?

what happened to our other newbie???? what with my baby brain i have forgotten her name :blush:


----------



## samzi

my mum is booking me in with the dr for hopefully this afternoon. i wouldnt usually, but ive had pain ever since i did it and usually it only lasts a few hours


----------



## dawny690

Sparkle Happy 17wks babe xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

love the siggy dawnyx


----------



## dawny690

Thanks hun xxxx


----------



## aflight84

check it out:


https://www3.snapfish.co.uk/slidesh...sc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfishuk/


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow!!! thats fantastic, i hope i get a sticky this month too! congrats hun x


----------



## samzi

woo went to drs and he got the doppler out. i thought theres no point mate :lol: he found the HB and i heard it. on :cloud9:


----------



## Tudor Rose

thats great news samzi!!!


----------



## aflight84

Tudor Rose said:


> love the siggy dawnyx

hey chick, just to warn you pregnology tickers were banned some time ago for being too big you might be asked to remove it.


----------



## aflight84

YAY samzi that's great! have you got one at home to try yourself?


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx anna ive removed it:)


----------



## samzi

no i havent, but after today im considering it. not sure though.


----------



## aflight84

shame though cos they're ace tickers!


----------



## dawny690

Thats a beautiful sight babes great to see the 2-3 on a digi xxx


----------



## aflight84

thanks babes


----------



## 3 girlies

congrats anna, i love digis xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

hehe i'm going to do the other one in a week or so's time to see 3+ hehe


----------



## dawny690

Cool cant wait babes xxxx


----------



## aflight84

21 more sleeps till i see Roo YAY


----------



## Sparklebaby

morning ladies. Loving the new look dawny and thanks for the 17wk wishes....didnt really stop to think about it tbh lol, thats first this pregnancy, I havent even put my pictures up yet lol.
Loving the digi pic Anna hun. thats one thing I didnt do when i fell. I wonder what it would say if I was to do one now ? :rofl: :haha:


----------



## aflight84

hey girlies
scan confirmed 14th August 4.15! YAY
they say if you do a digi after 6 weeks it can have mixed readings!


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> hey girlies
> scan confirmed 14th August 4.15! YAY
> they say if you do a digi after 6 weeks it can have mixed readings!

:wohoo: cant wait to see your little bean babes xxxx


----------



## aflight84

i can't wait to show you hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

whoop whoop. :happydance: go anna go anna go anna.


----------



## aflight84

i'm so excited i can't even tell you!


----------



## Sparklebaby

i can imagine darling. If its how I felt when I found out then.....I know :) :hugs: and then the excitement falls a little till that scan, then the heartbeat.......whats next????


----------



## dawny690

Kicks and movements xxxx


----------



## samzi

jesus ladies

when i breathe out my back REALLY hurts. its a horrible sharp pain :cry: it also hurts a bit under bra too and round that area etc. 

theres always something :hissy:


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw samzi sorry to hear ur suffering pains, dont forget u WILL get twinges etc some of which do hurt....think period pains but maybe on and off worse. I had what I can only descibe as sciatica pains at the start. ur insides are changing and stretching so much hun including bones etc etc. u need to make sure any chairs you sit on are appropiate for you comfort, especially if u work in an office??

under ur bra??? well are u wearing underwire???? if so STOP NOW! i find like I have on today if I wear underwire, after a while it digs into tummy cause of the weight and shape of bump. maybe try losening fastings or get one of those extension things. It might even be time to get urself measured up for a new bra.

I hope u find some pain relief soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

afternoon ladies how are you all today? I'm just popping on for a sec before i go to my sisters. I dont feel too bad today, definately the best ive felt for a couple of weeks, even managed to cook a shepherds pie from scratch which was impossible to do a few weeks ago, as id have been sick for sure!!

I have spent 2 hours sorting out the girls toys, they have so many. I want them to share a bedroom so Roxies room can stay as a nursery for the new baby but i'm worried it might be a bit cramped in reeses room...i think i need a bigger house :rofl: ....or just less toys :blush:

right i'm off to see Hayleys new carpets, fireplace, bathroom etc, oh i love a good old nosey lol!!! be back on later xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

glad ur feeling a little better Heidi. hopefully soon both u and Sam will feel on top of the world like i do :) 

I have just had chicken and mushroom pie and chips from our canteen and I could eat it all again.....and one girl has just come in with a subway :cry::hissy: I want one :cry: lol


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: bless ya xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:cry: lol.......oh to have an italian BMT with a little bit of lettuce, cucumber, black olives and loads of mayo. on herby bread.....dribble dribble :cry:


----------



## 3 girlies

im back!!! Hayleys house is looking lovely, her carpets are cream :shock: i was scared to walk on them!!! 

i am loving feeling a bit better, my house is clean again :thumbup: (although i cant muster up the energy to do the pile of ironing just yet) :rofl: 

I spent last night wrapping up xmas prezzies, crazy i know :blush: we bought alot in the january sales & so i only have a couple of bits to buy now. Ive hidden them in the loft out of the way!! no december rushing about for me this year :coffee: :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol heidi must admit I did the same this year, although not finished it all yet but have made a start lol. just been to see harry potter at cinema :) was goooooooooooooooood but sad :(:cry: lol
feel like i need a nap now lol exhausted myself this afternoon doing girly things like cinema and lunch lol.....not to mention the krispy kreme chocolate dream donut for afters lol.......mmmmmmmmm! enjoy rest of weekend ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hi girls 
i dont know whats up with me i feel so down and depressed. ive just spent the last 1/2 hour crying, im just fed up feel like things have gotten on top of me, due to ovulate soon, and im even having 2nd thoughts over having :sex: near ovulation. cos if i get pregnant i.l probley lose it
feel my parents are trying to interfer in my marriage again, last time they did that i didnt speak to them for 2 years. it just gets me down. 
im just not in a good place right now.

hope all are well x


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey baby girl.....:hugs: wish I could be with you to give u a girly hug. sorry to hear ur feeling down darling. Hope things pick up for you soon. Dont dwell on the past, u will get the support hun Im sure. :hugs:
I too feel pants today....think our cat has had a stroke? very hard watching her strange behaviour. gonna get her to the vets tomorro. hope she will be ok. xxxxx Chin up Tudor. remember your marriage is your life hun and no one elses. parents often advise but u dont have to do it. :) xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

ta hun. was in a low place last night, i feel much better today got tell tale signs of ovulation, achy ovaries, lots of cm. so fingers crossed. ive told OH im coming into my fertile stage ( i normally dont tell him) and he had a big grin on his face lol.


----------



## Tudor Rose

im sorry bout your cat hun hopes shes gonna be ok x


----------



## 3 girlies

sorry to hear about your cat lisa, hope shes ok :hugs:

glad you are feeling better today tudor xx


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls xxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG LIsa i'm so sorry about your cat I hope the vets are looking after her/him?! 

tudor go catch that eggy!!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

hope your cat is ok today lisa xxxx


----------



## dawny690

How are you preggo ladies feeling today all ok I hope? xxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Chick, 
I'm ok can't wait for my scan to see how Roo is doing in there! 
I have major bloat going on! Wish i could hide it haha


----------



## dawny690

Awww anna bless ya xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

be proud of ya blota hun :hugs: well Shady the cat is hopefully going to the vets today. Grandma is taking her so hope to have an update later. she meowed this morning which she didnt do yesterday so hoping she feeling for now a little better.

Im not too bad today. A girl at work who hasnt seen me for a few weeks thinks I have sprouted lol :happydance: I feel tired and exhausted after yesterdays emotional day. just wish I could curl up and go back to sleep again lol.


----------



## aflight84

oh i'm proud don't you worry just wish i could tell the world so they didn't think i'd just got fat over the weekend haha! 

I so hope kitty is ok babes! x


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hi Ladies, Thanks for your caring love for SHADY my cat.
Grandma took her to the vets this morning, they took a bood test which we should get results for later today. they have diagnosed so far High Blood Pressure and Over Active Thyroid. poor little sausage. she is back at home now having a sleep and rest after her vets ordeal lol. I hope she will be ok. Im glad we got her there and didnt leave it cause the over active thyroid could have led to heart disease which could kill her. :cry:

anyway for now sounds ok xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

awww glad shes ok, hope she makes a fast & full recovery xxx


----------



## dawny690

Glad she is ok babes xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw thanks dawny hun xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks heidi xxxx


----------



## aflight84

ahh babes i hope she's going to be okx


----------



## Sparklebaby

further update.....got home last night. not good!

As well as the over actyive thyroid and high blood pressure, she has got heart disease, kidney disease, blind in left eye and going blind in right.
she one poorly puss cat and I aint in the best of moods today either. I hardly slept last night, couldnt get comfy or get stooooopid songs out of my head and voices etc.

:hissy: Im so tired :cry:


----------



## aflight84

oh babes. what can the vets do for her?


----------



## dawny690

Im so sorry sparkles hun hope they can at least make her comfy and you can get comfy too xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

she got some medication coming for the kidney problem and a heart scan next week to see what strain of heart disease she has. its funny how something so small can affect your life. they have personalities I guess so they really are a apart of you.

Anyway, how u finding things Anna????? hope the pg is going well so far. :hugs:


22 days to go Dawny :happydance: u must be getting excited now hun? :hugs: when do u get results of ur scan babes??


----------



## dawny690

Aparently they take a week to go to the doctor so im thinking a week yesterday cos they cant send files on a sunday can they? Hope you kitty is ok and comfy babes xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Lisa
Yeah me and Roo are doing great. counting down the days till my scan and booking appointment only 16 more sleeps now!


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh lisa im sorry bout your cat being poorly!

dont think im goignt to ovulate this cycle :cry: cervix is highish but no watery/ew cm.. im due to ovulate tomorrow. :( so i dont know cm was slightly stretch but its normal now ovulation twinges have stopped too!!! maybe i ovulated early??????? i wish i had OPK'd this month now so i.d know!!


----------



## 3 girlies

my friend had her 20 week scan today, unfortunately her baby is too poorly & he has no chance of surviving. Their hearts are broken & i think mine has too, life can be so cruel to the nicest people :cry:


----------



## dawny690

Heidi so sorry for your friend sending her love and :hugs: at this hard time xxx


----------



## dawny690

Im just about to go and get my results from my PCOS scan xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

let us know how you get on dawny xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Im back I dont have PCOS but I do have a polyp on my uterus wall which is treatable doctor doesnt think its related to my mc's but internet searches say it does :cry: xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

dawny690 said:


> Im back I dont have PCOS but I do have a polyp on my uterus wall which is treatable doctor doesnt think its related to my mc's but internet searches say it does :cry: xxxx

at last you can get the treatment you need :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Im back I dont have PCOS but I do have a polyp on my uterus wall which is treatable doctor doesnt think its related to my mc's but internet searches say it does :cry: xxxx
> 
> at last you can get the treatment you need :hugs:Click to expand...

I know hun im greatful but oh had a right go at me because I said i wanted to wait to try till after the op :cry: so i give up we are going to still try just hope we dont concieve as i couldnt cope with another mc xxxxx


----------



## samzi

hi ladies

my word its getting tight these days! after eating food, or when i need the loo i get sooo big! think this calls for another loo trip


----------



## Sparklebaby

Oh Heidi, darling Im so sorry to hear that news. is it anyone on here??? 

Glad u havent got PCOS Dawny. :hugs: must be a relief, but something like a Polyp is easily treatable I would have thought :) xxxx

Cat is the same.....no imrovement really. she ate for first time today so should get a little medication inside her. xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Awww samzi hun :hugs: thats bubs xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> Oh Heidi, darling Im so sorry to hear that news. is it anyone on here???
> 
> Glad u havent got PCOS Dawny. :hugs: must be a relief, but something like a Polyp is easily treatable I would have thought :) xxxx
> 
> Cat is the same.....no imrovement really. she ate for first time today so should get a little medication inside her. xxxx

Thanks hun i hope so xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

sorry didnt see ur op details. good luck for that hun. hope ul be out in time to see how our 20 week scan goes on 28th :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> sorry didnt see ur op details. good luck for that hun. hope ul be out in time to see how our 20 week scan goes on 28th :happydance:

I hope so too babes xxxx


----------



## dawny690

OOOOOOO guess what arrived this morning????? MY DRESS :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh samzi is it time for maternity pantz?


----------



## Sparklebaby

yuayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for dawny.....PICTURES pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease :happydance:

lol Anna PANTZ? lol

I got my expecting a delivery t-shirt on today and have been told Its starting to look cute now? lol
Remarkable improvement with Shady, she seems to have regained some of her vision and also has started to eat again and meowing again :happydance::yipee:

She even ventured upstairs for the first time in about a month :shock: lol hoping this is gonna stay now and that it was a misdiagnosis. xxxx

Beany is 18weeks today :wohoo: Im starting to firm up on my overhang lol and definately starting to feel different down below like I can feel the baby inside me restricting my movements if that makes sense. :happydance:

How are we all today?????


----------



## 3 girlies

i'm off on holiday today to Devon today, im all packed & leaving in half hour :happydance:

Bit of a sad day today though coz its my sisters fiance's birthday today, he would of been 31, but he died in a car crash 18 months ago :cry: He was best man at our wedding, top bloke & we miss him so much.

its also the day my friend gets induced to have her baby boy so not a great day all round :cry:


on a happier note i heard my babys heartbeat again today, couldnt find if for a few days so i as so happy!!

hope you are all ok, lisa its good to hear that shady is on the mend!!

dawny we need pics of your dress xx


----------



## aflight84

ok TROUSERS! haha

Happy 18 weeks mrs!


----------



## Sparklebaby

whoop whoop lol. i guess im too late but have a nice holiday Heidi :hugs: so sorry to hear about ur friend too xxxx


----------



## samzi

happy 18 weeks!

5 days to go till my scan!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls........ i think i ovulated was due to today and ive had ewcm since yesterday :) so tomorrows the start of the 2WW. also ive checked me cervix and my cyst has popped again so if i get caught this time theres a chance my cervix will react properly as there is nothing stopping it!! :)

enjoy your hols heidi, happy 18weeks lisa, by gosh thats flew by. cant wait see the dress dawny!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

whoop whoop.......go tudor! good luck hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls this time 4 years ago i had just given birth to my son :) au natural oh the memories hes 4 today, gosh they grow so quick.

anyhow ive got a new job still being a carer, but im going into home care, the money is more and hours more flexable and its fulltime :)


----------



## aflight84

oh nice one tudor that's great news!


----------



## Sparklebaby

its oh so quiet....shhhhh shhhhhh.....lol MORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNING!
How are we all today? a friend I havent seen properly for a few weeks says she can see my bump :happydance::yipee: still looks like a mass of flab and overhang to me :haha: sorry....shouldnt have said that. At least I know Beany will be nice and cozy lol.
How is everyone then???? That great news on your Job Tudor and belated happy 4th birthday to your son too :)

How are the final preps coming on Dawny??? :hugs: not long to go now hehehehehehe :haha: still wanna see a pic of the dress....pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease???

Samzi....Is the scan tomorro? xx

Heidi I know is on Holiday - hope her head is better, she textme the other day with stonker of a headache poor sausage.
what happened to our newbie??? Hope we havent scared her off ?? :hugs:
and.....Anna....How is our newest Mum to be? :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: hahahahahahahahaha Anna u crack me up hun, just seen what you have called your bump :hugs: sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute yet quite amusing lol


----------



## 3 girlies

im back, had a lovely time away. Played on some great beaches with the girls. hope you are all well? my scan tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

hey lisa do you mean roo or what i've put on my sign about spider monkey?! 

OMG hun that's come round so quick. What time tomorrow?


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck with your scan heidi! :) well today im ????dpo i havent been counting let me think........5dpo! oooooo thats gone quick! oof to blackpool with my sis tomorrow for the day, she wanted a night out.....i said i dont have the energy for that lets have a day out somewhere so were off blackpool :) off to work in a mo only til 2 and ive got the evening off my 2nd job so i can catch up with my washing and chill :)

how are you all?? oh and OH told MIL we were going for baby 3 and she just went "oh" which is a positive off her and last year she was saying " you dont want to have anohter" also going to veiw a house today 3 bedrooms in a quiet street cute little gardens its only £100.000 which is a bargin in our area they are normally at least £200.000. 
anyways got to go workie poos speak soon x


----------



## aflight84

OMG Tudor that's cheap as chips! Hope it's a nice place!

OMG nausea has turned into full on sickness now! Roo really has it in for me!


----------



## Sparklebaby

i was talking about the spider monkey lol.

How u feeling at the mo anna???? have you found something to calm it down???

GOOD LUCK HEIDI :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

scan went great today, they put me forward 4 days so i'm now 13 weeks & 4 days!! due on the 5th feb. this is the date they will use now :happydance:

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/013.jpg


----------



## 3 girlies

im really fed up, my mum hasnt remembered a single one of my scans yet, shes really pissed me off!!


----------



## aflight84

oh lisa that's just me being a twilight freek haha! just thought it was fitting seeing as roo has to snuggle deep to enjoy the ride! 

oh that's great news babes roll on 5th February! you must be so excited now!


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwww heidi lovely picture darling and congrats on the moving dates :happydance: so plsd everything went well for you :) xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks girls xxx

i was so excited when she said im now due the 5th, i know its only 4 days ahead but it felt great lol.

hows everyone today? I twisted my ankle earlier outside my sisters house, it really hurts, i'm hobbling around with it strapped up now, i swear its one thing after another lately!!


----------



## aflight84

oh babes are you ok?
get some ice on there to get the swelling out that should help x x


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> oh babes are you ok?
> get some ice on there to get the swelling out that should help x x

yeah hun i'm ok, i was carrying Roxie at the time, luckily i didnt drop her!! I seem to twist my ankles at least once a year, i ended up in A&E in january coz i fell in a puddle & twisted my ankle & tore the ligaments in both my wrists :blush:


----------



## aflight84

oh crap that's not nice! i hope you're ok! 

YAY I'm 6 weeks today whoop whoop!


----------



## 3 girlies

happy 6 weeks xxx


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: Anna babes thats great xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Thanks girls hehe
I did my last digi today and it came up so quick 3+ weeks YAY


----------



## 3 girlies

yay anna, digis rule lol!!

how are you feeling today?


----------



## aflight84

they sure do. when i did the one before it came up pregnant right away but 2-3 took a while this time 3+ came up same time as pregnant hehe. 

yeah i'm ok apart from my office currently sitting at 31degress ARGH

didn't sleep well last night there was a cat fight and i jumped up too quick and felt sick for ages! ARGH

Seabands now look like a fashion accessory i can't take em off


----------



## Sparklebaby

Happy 6 weeks darling :happydance: whoop whoop. btw if u havent seen already I have some new bump pics on facebook but not here yet lol will get them on here later. you can see a massive difference now from a few weeks ago :happydance:

2 weeks to go dawny :hugs: yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :yipee: xxxx


----------



## samzi

add me on facebook sparkle - i wanna see :p


----------



## 3 girlies

im feeling rubbish today, i thought the morning sickness would be better by now, its definately worse this time compared with Roxie!! 

i cant remember what "normal" feels like anymore!


----------



## samzi

:hugs: ive not felt sick yet today, woohoo! hurting BB's tho :(


----------



## Sparklebaby

bbs will wear off???? well mine did. as for the sickness try ginger biscuits or ginger beer/ale. or travel sickness band thingamegigs.

Samzi have I not got u on facebook???? thats shocking lol. Heidi has me, anna has me, tudor has me....Im Lisa Fisher. but if u decide to look me up the long way, look up lisa longman then in results find lisa fisher :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

ps......say who u are or il ignore ya lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls, loving the scan and HPT test and bumps on fb! :)
im 7dpo noticed a few things today increase in cm also slight spotting, sore boobies, IBS playing up (normally only when got AF). but its still early days!
how is everyone??xx


----------



## aflight84

hey tudor i had all of that when i got my BFP and my the sicknessy kinda feelings i'm feeling are very much like my IBS infact i cant work out when it's ms and when it's ibs!


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol hey Anna, love the new picture. thats certainly one way to jazz up what would normally be seen as a boring instrument. :)

Sounding good Tudor. fingers crossed for you darling xxxx


----------



## aflight84

hehe i put it on the mantal piece and took a pic

i have this red wall and found this lovely red chips of glass it looks lovely all scattered on there! really different too! hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol we have a red wall in our lounge, well the chimney is painted red and the fire surround painted white lol. not only are we dress twinys we are wall twinnys too :rofl: 
how u feel anyway chicken?


----------



## samzi

hey girls.

buying some maternity trousers tomorrow cos all my trousers are too tight! should i get my usual size or the next size up?


----------



## Sparklebaby

i think tbh Sam u should try them on. Im usualy anywhere between an 18 - 22 depending on where I buy. I bought xl from H&M and an 18 from next. normally i cant fit any stuff from next so I think it depends. the size 20 from mothercare was more like a 14??? was skin tight on me. H&M are more generous I think. happy shoppin babes xxxx :happydance:


----------



## samzi

ty. were going to mothercare, hopefully they will have a nice selection of comfy pants that fit!


----------



## aflight84

Sparklebaby said:


> lol we have a red wall in our lounge, well the chimney is painted red and the fire surround painted white lol. not only are we dress twinys we are wall twinnys too :rofl:
> how u feel anyway chicken?

OMG that's exactly what ours is like haha how funny is that! 

Yeah i'm ok thanks just treated myself to a mcflurry and that's completely stopped the ickyness feeling YAY hehe


----------



## aflight84

samzi said:


> hey girls.
> 
> buying some maternity trousers tomorrow cos all my trousers are too tight! should i get my usual size or the next size up?

I actually went down in size with my maternity trousers the size i'd normally wear just fall off me haha


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol anna love the sickness cure.
Im such an ungrateful cow. I been sobbing my little heart out today. sorting through my clothes earlier and yet again more stuff is out than in. I have a suitcase full and a pile of clothes all too tight for me :( its actually very depressing. hubby bless him though has tried to keep me happy.
I really should be happy, but Im not. Im wondering if I should maybe go see the dr or not. I just seem to be emotional all the time and its getting me down. its getting me down that Im becoming restricted in what I do and Im only half way there.


----------



## Abblebubba

So sorry i have been distant this last few weeks girls, i am glad to hear you are all doing ok, but i am sorry to hear sparkle you are feeling down, you are pregnant thou babe so you have an excuse, it is terrible when your clothes dont fit, but once you have your bundle of joy here you will soon fit in your clothes againn. 
If you start feeling too down then go see a doctor, but i know i felt that way during pregnancy around the middle of my journey i felt the end was not in sight and i was getting fat and nothing fitted me and i all together felt poo, but it does get better. i hope i helped even a tiny bit, lots of cuddles x


----------



## dawny690

Well its another cycle and need all the PMA to make this cycle the lucky one xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls
Sorry i've not been around all weekend i had my first wedding yesterday and am complete exhusted! 
Lisa i'm so sorry you're feeling down anything we can do to help?


----------



## Sparklebaby

abs thats exactly how Im feeling but I just cant stop crying over silly things. its getting me frustrated. love the new family picture :) very cute
Dawny sorry to hear ur onto ur next cycle darling. I cant believe u only have a week left til ur wedding. eeeeeeeeeeek.

Im sure il be ok girls, I will speak to my dr this weds and see if she says anything or not. 
How did the wedding go then anna??? would love to see some pics but I would imagine that as its someones wedding u have restrictions on publishing without their permission. xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

sorry not been on girls been very ill still very ill, ive got swine flu and tonsilitis ive got up out of bed for and hour poor hubby needs a rest he is exhauseted runing round after me and the kids and keeping house. hope you all well, AF due wednesday i cant tell if she will show or not yet as everything aches at the mo, will catch up when im well againxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw tudor darling u poor sausage. I hope u make a full recovery very soon hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx hun. im feeling much better
well the :witch: is due today and there is no sign of her?????
hoping to go out tomorrow to the shop. so i.l get a test if a no show. the 'symptoms' i have are lots of cm, tired (but i am recovering from swine flu) sore boobs (normal this time in my cycle) gone off fresh orange?????

anyway fingers x i get my :bfp: soon

hope all you yummy mummies are well, and brides to be!! xx


----------



## aflight84

keeping everything crossed for you tudor! 

7 weeks today YAY! only 2 more sleeps girls and we all get to see Roo YAY


----------



## Sparklebaby

you beat me too it :haha: morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning my lovely.
PMA has gone very quiet....bit like my journal.

so glad ur feeling better hun. and symptoms sound good but like u say it could just be the fact ur getting over the swine flu? hope it :bfp:. how many DPO are u? If ur gonna get a test I would get the superdrug one. :kiss:

How is everyone else??? Dawny......whoop whoop......soon to be a MRS :yipee::wohoo:

Anna ...... where r uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....Happy 7 weeks chicky-egg

Samzi...... hope u got that belly sticking out loud and proud :hugs:

Heidi......hope ur ok...not seen or heard from u in a bit.

Where is our newbie....:blush: forgotten ur name. Hope ur ok chick!

Me....well ya know, last day of my first half :happydance: got my 20 week dr antenatal this arvo and I get to hear beany heart and hubby dont :haha: 
Feeling lots of slightly firmer flutters now......tummy looking more pronounced too :) I have got a stretch mark creeping its way up toward my boobies though grrrrrrrrr lol i think i can also feel something fluttering closer to my belly button??? not sure if thats too early or not??? :shrug: anyway....feel a little more positive than i did at the weekend.....maybe cause i bought 2 more maternity tops so i dont feel like im living and dying in t-shirts all the time lol.

luv ya all :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

oh Lisa that's great! bet you can't wait for the scan now either not long to go! 
flutters are bang on time you'll have kicks soon!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggg beany beating me up lol......feels funny hahahahahaha i thought the flutters before were cute, but this is weird, feels like my tummy is alive lol


----------



## aflight84

hahaha that's so funny!


----------



## 3 girlies

wow lisa, sounds like you have a lively little one there, i'm changing my mind about the sex to BOY!!!!!! not long till you find out now!!

i had a craving for southern fried potato wedges covered in ketchup......it was lovely!! :thumbup: Ive gone right off tea, which is strange as its what i craved last time, so sticking to hot chocolate now!!! The sickness has been kind to me the past 3 days, i hope it lasts this time, its been much worse than what it was with Roxie (Reese was worse!!) so i could do with a break from it!

I have picked a girls name but cant decide on a boys name, keeping them quiet until the birth though, i really think i'm having a girl, even call her "she" all the time lol, I'll be so shocked if its a boy :shock:


----------



## aflight84

i can't drink tea either it actually makes me feel sick how odd!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hehehehehehehe
I have a party goer in my belly! wouldnt stay still for the dr....norty beany lol.
Everything fine though, my BP fine and so was the size of my bump :) beany heartbeat - the bit she did catch was fine too lol :happydance:
i cant wait for the 28th now lol.

lol heidi, hello hunny. :hugs: why u think its a boy now??? lol. funny u talking about tea....Im actually getting a liking for it again, not had it for yrs and cause our coffee machine was not working i thought as im here il try a tea and loved it lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

i just have a feeling you will say its a boy after your scan lol!! I'm so rubbish at guessing!!

The thought of tea right now makes me feel queasy! I have gone off so many things lately, all i fancy eating is chips/wedges , mash potato & brocolli!! I am supposed to be having antenatal next week but theres no midwife available apparently, so i will have to wait another week.


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh you think im having a boy lol sorry duh.....BABY BRAIN lol. well im starting to think that too but shhhhhhh dont tell anyone lol.
sorry u got to wait hun....blimey that will be ur 16 weeker.....thats gone soooooooooooooooooo quick hun :shock: i cant believe that.
I tell ya one thing beany gonna sleep well later io think lol....at least I hope so hahahahaha


----------



## Tudor Rose

OMG sparkle cant believe your half way already how quick has that flown!!
im 14dpo, feeling delicate with nausea but ive had that since wednesday so could be flu related. my last cycle was 31 days so that would of made the :witch: due yesterday but generally im 32 days which is why im counting today the day im due.
hopefully i.l get out tomorrow (to tesco) and get a test dont want to go town just yet. i feel fully recovered just tired. every time i go the loo im checking for the :witch: i feel like im bursting to pee then pass hardly anything. i hope we.ve done it this time and its a sticky one.
the women on the flu phone line was asking me was i pregnant i was like well i dont know where trying and im waiting for my AF so i took the tamiflu will have to read up on it effects now m ok.
cant believe how quick you ladies a progressing with your pregnancies.


----------



## Sparklebaby

i got my fingers crssed for you honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx text me in morning if u need to. xxxx just in case i dont get on here


----------



## aflight84

keeping everything crossed for you babes x x


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck tudor :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

heres my latest bump pic, taken today at 14+5...

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/011-1.jpg


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw wicked Heidi, u can really see it! Beautiful bump :) :hugs:

How are we all this morning???

I burned my tummy in the iron this morning. my bump obviously bigger than i thought lol


----------



## dawny690

:argh: sparkle your 20wks :shock: wtf did the time go babes congrats sweetheart xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh lisa are you ok? you know what that means no more ironing hehe!


----------



## Sparklebaby

pmsl....thanks dawny :hugs: u must be getting well excited eeeeeeeeeeeeeek 6 days to goooooooooooooooooo :happydance:
yeah its gone sooooooooooooooooooooooooo quick hasnt it! quite scary tbh lol xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks lisa, i'm just starting to look pregnant instead of just flabby lol

i really need to go wedding outfit shopping, its my twins wedding in 2 weeks!! I'd like a nice pretty dress but i'm finding it hard as they are all quite tight fitting around the tummy so they arent comfy, so i'm struggling at the mo. Any help would be appreciated!! :thumbup:

congrats lisa, you are half way through already :happydance:

Dawny you must be getting excited now xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

what about british home stores???? or debenhams????


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah going to try debenhams on saturday, thankyou lisa :hugs: 

My brothers girlfriend had her 12 week scan today but unfortunately the baby didnt have a heartbeat, it had died at 11+2 weeks, i'm gutted for her, shes booked in for a d&c later today. :cry: It wasnt a planned pregnancy as she has 2 children already & her youngest is only 8 months but shes so upset. I makes me realise just how lucky i am to be pregnant, it really is an amazing thing.

anyway sorry for the depressing post, seem to do that alot lately.


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh crap Heidi thats so sad to hear planed or unplanned. it does make u think though how amazing our bodies are and how grateful really we should be. My condolances to you all. :hugs:

Talking of weddings I have realised I have one at the end of august and I cant exactly wear a denim skirt now. :dohh: thanks for the reminder xx


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks lisa, im sure she will be ok, just going to be hard coz she has to watch me have a baby & we were due a few weeks apart, lifes a bitch at times. :shrug:


----------



## dawny690

Im super excited this time in 6 days time I will be at the registry office xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 
Hope you don't mind me sneeking in. We have just graduated wtt and are now actively ttc. I am your standard pessimist and I am determined I will be positive! Soooo.. :hugs: to all :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

HEY DRAZIC :hugs::hi: welcome to Team PMA the more the merrier I say. welcome aslo to TTC although most of team PMA are now pg. however we all stick togetehr and help whoever needs us :) :hugs:

whoop whoop dawny.....hehehehehehehe make the most of your time hun cause it will be here before u can say ur name. lol.:haha: have u practiced your new signature???

Heidi, I hadnt thought of that side.....maybe she could be godmother or something to your child??? xx :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww thanks hun - That's a good sign then, PMA must work!!! :D


----------



## aflight84

OMG Heidi cute bump!


----------



## samzi

hey hunny, welcome! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

oh heidi i'm so sorry about your SIL is she doing ok? I can't even imagine what that must be like i'm already shiting myself about tomorrow!


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> oh heidi i'm so sorry about your SIL is she doing ok? I can't even imagine what that must be like i'm already shiting myself about tomorrow!

shes home from hospital now, she got back about half hour ago. I'm not sure how she is as she doesnt want to see anyone just yet. My brother is supposed to be ringing me in a bit to let me know how shes doing. Its really sad, she had been quite ill with a kidney infection & had been in pain for a few weeks but they didnt scan her until today, they said her baby had died at 11+2 & it was high up, not in her tubes though so not sure exactly what they mean :shrug: she was supposed to be about 13 weeks now i think going by her period dates.


----------



## 3 girlies

my brother just rang, shes bleeding lots & is really sore, they put her to sleep for the op as she couldnt face being awake. She saw her baby on the scan & she said it looked so perfect :cry: The hospital wanted her to stay in overnight but she wanted to be at home with her family so they let her go home, she has to go back in straight away if she has any problems. I am so gutted for them.


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh heidi i sorry for your sad news, 

i tested :bfn: oh well got to wait for the old hag to make an appearance. 
Happy 20weeks Lisa x


----------



## 3 girlies

oh no tudor, its not over yet though :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey Girls,

Not sure if you remember me. Was TTC back in Sept and fell PG at Christmas but unfortuently it ended in M/C in Feb at 11weeks.

BUT!!!!! Im now back TTC, met up with Sparklebabylisa (BTW HAPPY 20WKS!!!) and in need of some friendly banter to get me through to First Tri!!


----------



## Peach

Welcome :hi: 

We will all help you through! :hugs: 

I am here needing help through my 2 year wait! 

X


----------



## dawny690

Welcome to the newbies everypne loves our sparkle :hugs: I have tried new signatures but cant find any I like :cry: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG Heidi that's terrible i really hope she gets through this ok i couldn't even imagine. 
I felt bad enough when i was googling what does my baby look like at 7 weeks and found the most disturbing pictures i cried for hours! 

Welcome newbies! These girls have got me through the lowest lows and are now enjoying sharing the highest highs with me. I hope we can do the same for you x x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

bloomin ek u lot lol......MORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNING! Hey Kayleigh and Twinks so glad you found it....eventually lol.

Guys these are my buddies. Twinks is one of my bestest friends - you know.....the one that moved up north......:cry: :rofl: love her loads. 
and Kayleigh who Im sure some of you remember from the old days when I was in TTC.

Twinks/Kayleigh I will let you guys do the naming ceremony for yourselves but in case you didnt know....here are our real names:

AFLIGHT - Anna
Tudor Rose - Lisa (1 or 2 i forget now lol)
Dawny690 - Dawn 
2 Girlies - Heidi
Samzi - Sam
Me....well if u dont know my name by now then shame on you lol :hugs::haha:

I dont know our other newbies real name so again if u wanna tell us thats your choice. :hugs:

Hope we are all well this morning?

Dawny - did u have a hen night??? u got much more to do? brings back fond memories the week before we got married....lol other than spending the last night with my husband alone as he was blind drunk :cry: obviously being the thurs and we had been out with our friends, he got a little worse for wear and I ended up escorting him home....he collapsed on the sofa where he spent the night lol. the friday night I had curry with my family and stayed round there, the morning of wedding i was eating strawberries and champagne in my jim jams in the garden at 8 in the morning lol ahhhhh the memories. :)......anyway, back down to earth.


----------



## Sparklebaby

Anna my darling good luck today hun xxxxxx you will be fine. hope you get some nice drs/nurses/midwives whoever you see. be prepared for tonnes of questions :) xxxx


----------



## aflight84

i just won a compeition at work for a digital camera YAY hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww wicked. sounds good. is a good one???


----------



## Peach

:happydance: Well done :happydance:

How is every one this morning! I got my Mum coming up to stay :happydance:

Sooo Excited


----------



## Sparklebaby

are u off today then munchkin??? xxxx


----------



## Peach

Yep Hane some housework to do and washing! Already done the IL's washing up from last night it was wll stuck to the plates :(


----------



## Sparklebaby

yummy.....

right ladies....work calls, boss could be in any time now so Il be floating in and out during the day. :) xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

i'm not sure yet i guess it's a wait and see but i'd so love this one

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5591514/c_1/1%7Ccat_14419436%7CDigital+cameras+and+packages%7C14419441/Trail/searchtext>DIGITAL+CAMERA.htm


----------



## dawny690

Morning girls, sparkle almost everything is sorted now I havent had a hen night tbh I cant afford it with the wedding etc xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Right...

Hubby and i have finally decided what we are going to do! PHEW!!! 

I had one course of a deprovera contraceptive injection after my m/c and this ran out on 27th July. As a still havent had a visit from AF im going to do a test tonight. Not that i think im pregnant, but just so if i do become pregnant before i see AF (you never know) i have a rough idea of when it would have happened. 
Then if its Neg (which is the answer im expecting) we will be experiencing squeaky :sex: till im regular lol!!! 

NOW, as im taking a test tonight im hoping my body will relax enough for me to have a visit from AF. (everytime i test, a few days later i come on???)


Is that a plan or what lmao!!!!!????!!!!

:wacko:


----------



## Sparklebaby

pmsl hey Kayleigh hun. sounds like a wicked plan to me. :) Beany been awake for the last few hours and is giving me heartburn again lol. Guess that means Im gonna have a hairy baby? lol NICE :haha:
I WANNA GO HOME :hissy: im soooooooooooooooo tired. not sure if il have the energy to pop on when I get home from work today. might have to have a snooze.


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls. hello to our newbies :) Kayleigh im like that i.l test get a :bfn: the the :witch: usually visits not long after. AF is 3 days late now got terrible cramps and my IBS is playing up something chronic so the old hag is definatly on her way, hope she comes soon were going away tuesday for w few days with my parents then away again the week after,
Dawny, i never had a hen got when i got married OH had a stag do but i wasnt bothered.

sorry your not feeling great sparkles oh the joys i had terrible heartburn with my daughter i would just drink gallons of milk to try and calm it. with my son i was fine, they say its a sign your baby will have a good head of hair, my DD was born with a black mohican, shes blonde now and my son was bald i use to say he looked like phil mitchell off eastenders :rofl: not anymore hes a cutie pie, hope anna and heidi are well to.
right taking the kids the wacky now let them burn some steam off :) toodles x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

My heart burn was horrible with 2nd. I had to sleep sitting up for the last month! Baby didnt have much hair tho????


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Thanks for all your support you got me to today and it's been the best day of my life! 
Here's little Roo
https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/mali84/th_Roo.jpg


----------



## Peach

Kayleigh I am so glad that you have decided what to do! :hugs: figers crossed things work out the way you want them too and you know where I am if you want to talk!

Sparkle sorry you not feeling too good I hope you start to feel better soon! xx :kiss: xx

Congratulations aflight glad everything went ok! :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

wow i love scan pics!!! I know it sounds mad but when my niece was born i was like ' yeah you do actually look like the scan pic' lol. My sister thought i was a nutter!! 


BTW: HPT - Neg!

But atleast i know and now i defo feel comfortable in going to DH birthday at Thorpe Park. Didnt fancy a baby that would look like scrambled egg in 9 months time lol


----------



## samzi

i felt some bubbling last night in my tum twice but im pretty sure it was gas :rofl: its gotta be. there no way i will feel movement this soon with my first!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

boing boing. Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning.
Anna so glad the scan went well for you :) :hugs:
Sam - the bubbling could be baby....but like u say it might be gas. I really tuned in and established the difference between the 2. Im sure I had what felt like someone blowing bubbles around that time.

Kayleigh - Im sorry it showed as a negative hun but at least you can move on now. enjoy the nooky and all that.....talking of nooky....i dunno what was wrong with me this morning. VIXEN ON HEAT lol. had a session early this morning, I went back to sleep after cuddled with hubby, he then got up and then after waking up later I wanted it again :shock: :haha: poor love he must be worn out :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

Thanks Girls, 
Can't believe that now makes me 8 weeks today whoop whoop!


----------



## Sparklebaby

happy 8 weeks darling. im in the chat room but only for another half hour at most as going out tonight xxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

ok maybe not, im gonna have soak in the bath now, got awful back ache. will chat tomorro sweetie xxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh sorry babes needed a kip as i didn't get much sleep last night. now i'm back you're gone. Hope you're ok x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

all you sleepy mummies :) hope your all well. still no sign of af and im not pregnant so gonna start agnus castus see if it brings the old hag to visit x


----------



## aflight84

oh tudor i'm so sorry how late is she?


----------



## 3 girlies

wow congrats on your scan anna :happydance:

Tudor, hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

I wish i had a laptop. :nope:

as mentioned i had a backache yesterday, well actually had it for about a week now but seems to be really bad now to the point of hardly being able to walk and support myself.

I just called my midwife to find the best course of action before i call work, and she said rest if you can and take some pain killers. if it doesnt ease up or if it gets worse, I have to spk to my Dr and will poss have to have physio or something :shrug:

I should if i was paying any kind of attention be lying in bed watching a DVD or sleeping lol but this site is too addictive! :wacko::winkwink: lol

How are we all anyway....Tudor how late is she??? and is that a definate late time??? ie re ur cycles - are they always say 30days long etc. might still be early??? what test was you using?


----------



## Sparklebaby

ps....u could of course ovulated later than u thought, meaning af will be late xx


----------



## aflight84

oh lisa i hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Thanks Anna babes. so do I. I have got a mock interview on weds and all my stuff for it is at work so gonna have to go in tomorro to get my bits for it. will see how i go xx


----------



## dawny690

Morning 2 DAYS left til we get married :yipee:
How is everyone today? xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

so u get married on the weds hun??? unusual day but i guess nice and cheap :) hehehehehehe exciting times hun xxxx are u all ready for the go now?? cant wait to see some pics xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Yes wednesday at 2.30pm its not that cheap hun :rofl: weddings never are though, Ready to go but had a few speed bumps with the registry office not playing our music we want played as we cant get the lyrics printed off in time but we are going to play it at our place after where we are now having a party xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

she is now 6 days late :( so a definate late and thats going off a 32 day cycle had all the cramps etc but no :witch: going away for a few days tomorrow so i.l buy some opks when i get back, wished i,d used them last month :(
good luck for the wedding dawny!
sorry your feeling rotten lisa as your midwife said rest.
x


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> she is now 6 days late :( so a definate late and thats going off a 32 day cycle had all the cramps etc but no :witch: going away for a few days tomorrow so i.l buy some opks when i get back, wished i,d used them last month :(
> good luck for the wedding dawny!
> sorry your feeling rotten lisa as your midwife said rest.
> x

Thanks hun hope you get an answer soon babes xxxx


----------



## Peach

Good Luck for the weding dawny! 

I hope your back feels better soon Sparkle! xxxx

Tudor I too hope you have an snswer soon! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks twinks x


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy twinks I see u managed to sort out a ticker xxxx

I so badly want some chocolate lol but it means i have to walk to the shops.....and get dressed properly lol. :hissy::cry:


----------



## Peach

I think you are better of staying in doors missy


----------



## Sparklebaby

too late lol. hahahahahaha yes it killed so serves me right really


----------



## aflight84

oh lisa it sounds like you're really struggling! poor sausage! 

Dawn i can't believe it's only 2 days away. Sorry I wont be there now! But i hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## dawny690

Thanks babes wish you could be there x


----------



## Sparklebaby

I didnt plan on that happening....see this is why i dont like resting!!! I fall asleep lol. been asleep for last 4 or so hours lol :shock:

Definately gonna take another tablet though. back aching just sitting here....I cant win :hissy:


----------



## aflight84

oh lisa you sound like you're really struggling. Can't the dr help in anyway?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ah lisa hope your back gets better soon. I rememeber when i was nine months pregnant and i slipped over on a chip...yes a chip! and i pulled all my leg muscles. I was in so much pain and i couldnt give birth laying down!

Must be a pain with the hot weather too. 

Goodluck Dawny, you must be soooooo excited!


----------



## Sparklebaby

I think i might give the dr a call today.
If I had my way I would take the rest of the week off and rest rest rest but I have a mock interview tomorro morning. I htink what I might try and do is to book an appt with the antenatal dr tomorro afternoon or something as she only there on a weds.


----------



## aflight84

yeah i would babes they're there to look after you!


----------



## Sparklebaby

how will she know what to do though?? lol I must call the dr now I spose.


----------



## aflight84

if she doesn't she'll know someone who does babes that's what they do!


----------



## Sparklebaby

got drs on thursday afternoon.


Good luck for tomorro Dawny. Hope you have a lovely lovely day! xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/176658-o-t-im-sure-you-want-join-me.html#post2849418


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> got drs on thursday afternoon.
> 
> 
> Good luck for tomorro Dawny. Hope you have a lovely lovely day! xxxxx :hugs:

Thanks babe and thanks for the lovely text xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hope you have a great day tomorrow dawny, cant wait to see your photos xxx


----------



## dawny690

Thanks hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## aflight84

good luck today dawny! 

i can't believe i'm 8+3 already! not long now and i'll have my 12 week scan pic to share with you all!


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy such happy times......sounds like ur just as excited about ur scan as i am about mine anna :happydance::yipee:

I got my mock interview this morning so I wont be in the office from about quarter to 10 till lunch time.


----------



## aflight84

i so am! hehe

mock interview for what babes?!


----------



## Sparklebaby

just something our learning and development put on for interview training. its good to get valuable feedback that you wouldnt normally get. :) all went well. xxxx

Just seen a scan pic of Mrsq2b's baby :) eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek sooooooooooooooo cute xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

oh i read it was her scan today, glad everything went well for her. 

hows your back now lisa?


----------



## Sparklebaby

still aches hun but hope to get an answer tomorro when i go to the drs. back at work today but would rather be at home lol xx

Have u had ur 16 wk appt yet??? thats come round quick lol


----------



## 3 girlies

i phoned the doctors today & they booked me in at 12:30 on friday. Its going so fast but ive got everything i need apart from nappies so im quite organised! I have got my pushchair already, the phil & teds vibe, its so practical, i love it! I cant wait to use it.

i am still bein sick which is so annoying.


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw hun......good luck for that then :) to hear that heartbeat gives it the push u need xxxx

wonder how MRS DAWNY got on today hehehehehehehehehe.


----------



## 3 girlies

i have a doppler so i listen to the heartbeat everyday anyway lol

i wonder how dawnys day went too, bet shes had a great time.


----------



## Sparklebaby

bleesssss her, nice weather too :)


----------



## dawny690

Had a bloody fab day am a but piddled so will chat tomorrow love ya's xxxx


----------



## aflight84

babes i got your text you looked beautiful! So glad everything went well x


----------



## Sparklebaby

:haha: @ dawny......piddled. tut! so glad u had a wicked day darling. cant wait to see what you looked like xxxx

Back is playing up again so i have popped a pill to help and got drs tonight. Hopefully they can shed some light on the subject. xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Fingers crossed for you. Baby is prob lying in an awkward position...

all the best xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning Kayleigh hun :hugs:
Hope you are well. How is it going??? u spoken to twinks lately??

Will defo have to organise another meet up soon. I enjoyed the last one.
Im actually going out for a drink (fruit juice or a coke) next friday. nothing heavy, just in the local pub in croydon the same day I have the scan. then going for a curry after. u are more than welcome to come along if ur at a lose end. xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Here is a link to our pics on my facebook is easier than posting loads and making people dizzy :rofl:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2204063&id=577662551#/album.php?aid=98597&id=577662551


----------



## aflight84

I can't get on at work so will be rushing home to look later! Bet you had a fantastic day! 

Everything kinda went public last night and now everyone knows well apart from my other boss who i really need to tell today feels so good to be out in the open!


----------



## 3 girlies

i had a bad back when i was pregnant with Roxie, i got signed off work at 22 weeks pregnant & wasnt well enought to return before i had her so started my maternity leave as early as i could! My doctor was rubbish at the time though & didnt offer me any physio etc. I hope yours is better. this time ive already had an achy back but nothing like last time!


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh hun, god i hope i dont have that happen....but i guess beanys safety is more important.

xxxx dawny i cant see facebook at work :( boooooooooooooooooo lol but will have a looksie later on xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> oh hun, god i hope i dont have that happen....but i guess beanys safety is more important.
> 
> xxxx dawny i cant see facebook at work :( boooooooooooooooooo lol but will have a looksie later on xxxx

Here babes just for you xxx

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0017.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0020.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0022.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0026.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0029.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0030.jpg
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0036.jpg
Was a bit drunk by this one :rofl:
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/Our%20Wedding/DSCI0086.jpg


----------



## dawny690

Happy 21wks Lisa babes xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

they look a little small but i get the idea, u look amazingly beautiful! awwwwwwwwwwwwww cant wait to check out the full size pics on facebook later :) im well happy for you MRS :haha: gr8 feeling isnt it. u got a honeymoon????


----------



## aflight84

i've just been online at home and your pics look ace dawn! looks like you had a lovely day


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> they look a little small but i get the idea, u look amazingly beautiful! awwwwwwwwwwwwww cant wait to check out the full size pics on facebook later :) im well happy for you MRS :haha: gr8 feeling isnt it. u got a honeymoon????

Not haing one til next month as cant afford one this month after the wedding :haha: xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

bless u hun, ur pics are adorable dawny.
Im not in the best of moods at the moment tbh. could do with a pint of JD and coke and a fag! LOL. too long to go on here but i have done some long ar$e rant on second trimester.
I dont know how old ur Avatar pic is but u can really see a weight loss difference too so well done on that as well :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey thanks for that Lisa, i may pop along. Need a break for hubby. Why do men always find a way to wind us up. Prat (excuse my language)

In a bad mood as af still hasnt bothered to drop in. Although maybe my bad mood is due to her arrival lol...oh i cant win!!!

How was your doc app?????????

p.s lovely pics Dawny xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> bless u hun, ur pics are adorable dawny.
> Im not in the best of moods at the moment tbh. could do with a pint of JD and coke and a fag! LOL. too long to go on here but i have done some long ar$e rant on second trimester.
> *I dont know how old ur Avatar pic is but u can really see a weight loss difference too so well done on that as well* :hugs: xxxx

Is the bit I made bold about me? :blush:


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol yeah dawny....you can see a big difference...well done.

Got second round at the drs this morning and hoping to get a bit of decent advice :)
fingers crossed. will update you all later xxxx

ONE WEEK TILL OUR SCAN :yipee:


----------



## 3 girlies

hope the doctors is better today lisa! 

i feel rubbish today, i stayed up late doing my my mums hair trial for the wedding, it looked lovely but i didnt go to bed until gone midnight so today im paying the price!! Got antenatal later though so kind of looking forward to that. Oh & shopping with hayley after that for her wedding shoes, god im busy today lol

hows tudor? anyone heard from her?


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hey Heidi. :hugs:

who is getting married???
awwwwwwwwwwwww i take it thats ur 16 week appt :happydance:.....talking of which Happy 16 weeks honey xxxxx :hugs:

Thats a good point about Tudor actually.....Hope she ok. might send her a text to make sure she alright. xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

my twin Hayley is getting married on friday (the same day as your scan!!) im so excited.
my antenatal went really well, heartbeat was 140 bpm!! My next one isnt for 9 weeks now, seems ages away.

how did it go at the doctors lisa?


----------



## aflight84

YAY Heidi i bet it was amazing to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah but my doppler is better than the midwifes lol. my iron levels were really good so im pleased about that. She asked me if id like a homebirth but paul doesnt want me too so i had to say no.

how are you feeling anna?


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey ladies....aw heidi glad all went well :)

My drs got cancelled as he was sick but the practice nurse gave beany a check over and i listened to heartbeat for first time since 16 wk appt. but it kept hiding from me lol. she found its bum lol and thinks its a boy with the way it was playing about lol. I can feel it playing and moving now :) 

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I hope the day stays dry for her hun. :) I will be thinking of her! xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya girls im back from windy wales :) how are you all, congrats on the wedding dawny, you look beautiful!
hows you back lisa?

hows everyone else? well still no sign of witchy poo so im 11 days late now, i havent tested in the last 8 days, i dont feel pg so i might just wait till 12th sept and see if she arrives again.

got MIL coming for sunday lunch tomorrow so goota go asda pic up some grub :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

OMG 11 days late? and not tested for 8 days......I admire your strength. 
12th sept is a long time to wait....awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I wish you luck and hope that maybe you just tested too early. :hugs:

Well hubby is out at the mo and wont be back til later this arvo and then he out again tonight so if any of you lovely ladies are around.....prob more so tonight then I might just well be in the chat room xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i.l probley be here OH is working but im readin gthe other bolyen girl for the 100th time and once i start reading it i cant stop, tested :bfn: so started agnus castus *again* to bring the :witch: then once she is here i.l order some opks. ive never ever had proper cycles it goes ok for 2/3 months then it gets all messed up! my doc mention PolyCystic Ovary Syndrome, so i get the symptoms of Polycysitc ovaries but my ovaries are fine, (had a scan recently) this was mentioned when i was 18 had test but results got lost and i went on to get pregnant twice so it makes me wonder. i have to xmas then i will go the doctors for some fertility treatment hope it doesnt come to that.

hows your back today lisa?


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey bubs, sorry u got a bfn :hugs: yeah Im not too bad, trying to be good lol, was in need of some chocolate so imade a sarnie instead and a banananananananaanan milkshake lol mmmmmm


----------



## Tudor Rose

i love banana milkshake, mmmmm chocolate is that your craving?


----------



## Tudor Rose

when would i be classed as long term ttc?


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey hun u just caught me lol........not really sure but cause im thinking i really want some maybe it is? lol. im still resisting though lol.

I dunno bout the long term.......is there a group??? mybe worth asking???

Im gonna go put my head down for a snooze as tooooo quiet on here today. lol and i wanna get rid of my headache so i will chat later, if im not on before x factor il be on after xxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> when would i be classed as long term ttc?

Its a yr or more babes so hope you wont be entering there :hugs: xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i have had the mother of all tummy aches today, had to stop to catch my breath on the walk home from the shop earlier, so bad it made me feel really sick. Its eased a bit now, gonna take it easy. I think ive over done it lately. 

sorry you got a :bfn: tudor, i hope things sort themselves out soon, i think opks are great, my cycles were 70+ days long & they helped me to pinpoint ovulation. Definately worth a try xxxx

lisa i have been craving vanilla thick shakes, the ones they make with scooped icecream & milk in thorntons cafe are soooooo lovely, mind you hayley works there so i get extra scoops of icecream lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

cor that sounds nice Heidi :) i cant believe im still online hahahahahaha wooooooooooooooooo hubby out for night, well hoping he will join me in bed later lol.
il be off soon xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

mornign lovelies :) hope you all well, got alot to do today got my MIL and FIL coming for sunday roast at 5pm 1st time ive cooked a sunday lunch for them:wacko: were having chicken, roasties, stuffing, veg, mash, gravy, yorkies with chocolate gataeu with pouring cream for afters. were suppose be going to blackpool tomorrow for a few days but i really dont want i have so much on and we have just come back from wales, the kids are not that bothered either its OH who is more bothered. oh well have a nice sunday girls xx:kiss:


----------



## Sparklebaby

....looks at watch......:hissy: damn i missed Tudors Roast :cry: sounds lovely hun. I hope it went well?

I have had a lovely girly day out today with a mate from work. Lunch in a spanish Tapas bar and mainly window shopping for me....cause im holding out till payday and scan on friday lol xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah a roast sounds lovely!

i have had a lazy day, meet my sister & her almost hubby in a country pub, was lovely. Now pauls cooking me dinner as im taking it easy after yesterday. I have to get a new bump pic up, its grown a bit i think.

how is everyone else?


----------



## Tudor Rose

could cry so stressed! im my mums PA but havent worked properly for her yet as i was ill with swine flu and have been away shes now saying she is thnking of getting some one else in cos i cant do all the hours, im like mum i live 30mins drive away but dont drive yet so i have to get the buses (oh has car) which takes 2 hours, i have 2 kids of school age which i need to collect (starting sept) and i still work at the home give me a little space but no. ive dropped the hours at the home to please my mum and now i dont think i can get them back, mu boss doesnt like being messed about. so i need the money especially if trying to plan baby 3. i could cry just want the ground swallow me up. ive had enough! im sat here trying to sort her hours out around everything and im ment to be packing to take the kid away tomorrow!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

:hugs: tudor, sounds like you are going to be rushing around, maybe its easier if you dont do it & let her get someone else? You should really be trying to chill when you are ttc. Try not to get stressed (i know its easier said than done) xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx hun, anyway wont be here for 2 day taking the kiddie winks blackpool, hope you ladies keep well, i.l be back on when i get back. :) :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwww Tudor....I know Im too late but hope you have a nice time in Blackpool :hugs: Sorry your having a bad time with your mum and hope you manage to sort something out.


How are we all this morning???? :happydance: 4/5 days till beany scan :yipee: Im gonna be in a right old pickle this week i rekon lol xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Sorry i've not been around all weekend had my wedding to shoot on saturday and it's completely taken the life outta me! 
Tudor i'm so sorry about the BFN i hope you get your lucky bean soon!!!

I made my dad make me a fry up yesterday morning (which i instantly threw back up oops) then demanded roast pork and straight after dinner the ice cream man came round and i got ice cream too! hehe 

Needless to say the morning sickness is getting worse by the day ARGH!!!!
Just thought it better to get food inside me while i can hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw anna bless you hunny. sorry to hear the morning sickness is taking hold. just make sure u keep ur fluid intake up when u can and eat little and often rather than full hog in one sitting.
Try ginger beer too or peppermint tea or something. that helps with the sickness.

:hugs:

Ice cream is the best but just be careful of mr whippy....we not really supposed to have that. xxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh i know i wanted mr whippy but thought better of it so had a magnum hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehehehehe i want to try that new one thats out that they keep teasing us with on tv lol all i ever see is the milk or white choc lol grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## aflight84

mine was a fake/copy but it was called caramel crunch it was lush!


----------



## 3 girlies

i know the feeling with the morning sickness, im still being sick now!! Hopefully it will get better for you soon xx


----------



## aflight84

OMG Heidi i hope it gets better for you soon! 

I have a meeting with my manager later to go over stuff and need to tell him about all my upcoming appointments so far i have 6! I can't believe how much has to happen between now and bubs arrival!


----------



## Sparklebaby

maybe u have a few more cause of what has happened :hugs: it all goes a little mad at the start anyway with antenatal appts, scans, heartbeat etc etc then it calms down a bit.
xxxxx 

Heidi I hope u feel better soon baby xxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh really? that's ok then. 
i have 7 between now and mid october haha!


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol anna....make the most of your time of work lol xxxx :hugs: I just panicked cause its sept in a weeks time lol


----------



## 3 girlies

you are lucky anna, my next antenatal is in 9 weeks!!! seems so far away. They said im boring coz i have no problems etc, i suppose thats a good thing but id like the reassurance!!

my scan is under 4 weeks away now, i was going to be sneaky & ask the sex before they call my hubby in the scan room but we both go in together at the 20 week scan....damn it!! looks like i'm staying on team yellow for the duration!!!


----------



## aflight84

oh why doesn't he want to know? maybe you could have a quiet word or throw the receptionist a note to say you want to know but hubby really really doesn't so can she write it down for you before you leave?


----------



## dawny690

He might be scared its going to be another girl so wants to keep it a suprise so he is suprised when its born xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw dawny i love ur little picture thingamegig. where did u make it??? hehehehehe love stuff like that. you can do something similar on a site called Picnik :)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww Heidi he sounds like a spoil sport lol I agree with anna though. see if u can slip them a note to say write it down for me lol.


----------



## dawny690

I had it made for me by Jacqui she is fab xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

looks lovely hun....a nice finish to your siganture :) hehehehehe xxxx how does it feel? still getting used to it?


----------



## 3 girlies

he doesnt want me to find out either, he is being proper grumpy, he reckons it should be a surprise as its going to be our last baby! 

dawny he doesnt mind if its another girl, both our girls are daddies girls so he loves it lol, i think its a girl & have picked her name, dont actually have a boys name lol!! If its a boy i'm going to look pretty stupid after calling my bump she for ages :blush:


----------



## aflight84

i'm the most impatient person in history if i could find out today i would!


----------



## 3 girlies

aflight84 said:


> i'm the most impatient person in history if i could find out today i would!

me too, i want everything done yesterday!! :thumbup:


----------



## aflight84

haha glad i'm no the only one!


----------



## dawny690

It feels lovely dh is still calling me his girlfriend so keep promting him :rofl: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

haha will be like that for a while then he realise and goes overboard calling you wifey!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: wifey :haha: I love that word hehehehehehehe.

3 more sleeps til i see beany (sorry pinched a note from ur book anna lol) :happydance:
where did u get that girl prediction done heidi??? lol would be fun to see what i get lol, bet I cant do it at work. is it from the advertised site? lol xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehehe found it :dohh:


----------



## aflight84

what's it say lisa?


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hahahahahahahaha I think my sig says it all :) funny how everyhting is being pointed towards a boy.....might have to go on a gender hunt now lol


----------



## dawny690

I think you will have a boy hun xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehehehehehe only time will tell. bit worried if it is a boy as I got my first swift boot in the noonoo this morning that actually made me jump lol :shock:


----------



## aflight84

haha lisa that's so funny! 
in a few more days you'll know! hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

can u imagine though if it is a boy :shock: the kicks are gonna be boyish rather than girly and dainty lol eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek pmsl :haha:


----------



## dawny690

Im sure you will love beany no matter what sex he/she is babes xxxx


----------



## aflight84

boy or girl stuck in there they kicks are bad so i hear haha


----------



## 3 girlies

trust me lisa the girly kicks are not dainty :rofl:

hope you are all ok?

my bump has really popped out this week i need to take a new bump pic!!


----------



## aflight84

Yay bump pic!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey Girls,

im really confuddled!!! Abit Tmi, but here goes.....

I woke up Monday morning and to my horror i found i had a few small dots of blood on my sheets. I got really excited thinking maybe it was Af on the way but since then nothing... i cant imagine af would have been a few dots after not having one for three months. I dont know where it came from and even had DH checking out my bum for spots lmao! 

not really sure if this needs an answer as im not sure there is one. Just had to write it down as i got my hopes up for nothing!!!!!!


----------



## Peach

Oh hun, when I came off the pill I had a lot of spotting (ask sparkle) I was asking her loads of questions! it could just be your body readjusting x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

i wish it would hurry up n re-adjust! lol


----------



## aflight84

KL i'd keep note of all things that happen like this and take it to the dr! Good thing is you're having signs of things happening maybe you just need a little help?


----------



## Sparklebaby

morning :sleep: one very tired and cranky Sparkle calling in for service lol.
Sorry I missed you last night I was busy doing something for twinks on a computer that was taking forever lol.

Hey Kayleigh....as Anna says I would keep a note of any strange goings on etc. like Twinks said it could be ur body readjusting or it cold be something else.
Fingers crossed for you.
:haha: I had to laugh at the girlie kicks not being so dainty.
I cant be 100% sure but imsure i felt something externally this morning while i was in bed??? plus when I had a feel of my tummy im sure i felt a lump, maybe a foot or something.....allnew to me so going to keep eye open for more stuff like it.


----------



## 3 girlies

lisa its great when you can make out feet etc, i used to feel Reese tickling me with her fingers, freaky but amazing at the same time!! Roxie used to push against my hands at night, its the best!! not long till your scan woooo hoooooo :happydance:

im tired today, went to the pub with Hayley last night & got in at half 12, way too late for me lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

im back!! :) sorry about your sickness anna and heidi, hope your feeling better soon, wow sparkles bet you cant wait for your scan, i saidn this time OH and i will find out but not tell anyone it will be our secret, as i find family try to be influential when it comes to naming bubs. well if AF had arrived id be due to ovulate 28th aug, but obviously AF was a no show well my cervix is softening as it does when i ovulate (when i ovulate) so i think i might o on time. but with af not showing i havent bought OPKS so it will be another month of pondering.


----------



## Tudor Rose

forgot to say OH is taking this ttc to a different level hes changing his eating habits and going all healthy :)


----------



## aflight84

hey tudor
i'm keeping everything crossed for you! 
hubby went like that after a while and upped going to the gym too! 
in actual fact the month we fell was the month he was really good with his diet and exercise. and the whole every other day thing is rubbish! hehe


----------



## samzi

how the hell am i going to choose a pram?! theres loads to choose from :cry:


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi said:


> how the hell am i going to choose a pram?! theres loads to choose from :cry:

make a list of all the things you want your pram to have
eg a seperate carrycot,carseat,rear/forward facing,folding small. I think then you can narrow down your search & it wont be so overwelming. Believe it or not when you know what sort of pram you want its quite fun choosing. :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol samzi....i know the feeling. imagine my horror walking though mothercare the other day and getting past the maternity wear where I would normally stop and finding myself surrounded by buggies aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh lol
Good advice though Heidi :)

wb tudor :hugs: missed you xxxx
Heidi all I have to say to your night out......Dirty stop out :haha:

Ooooooo beany awake......makes note that beany obviously likes lunch times :)


----------



## 3 girlies

lisa i love reading your posts, make me laugh! 

im allowed a 4d scan as we are on team yellow, dont know where to go for 1 though, baby bond costs £199, quite alot but its just down the road from me.......i cant decide!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

ooooooo wouldnt a 4d scan kinda give it away though??? :winkwink: lol xxxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

lol, my niece had a 4d scan & didnt find out the sex. Im so excited, we booked it, its on the 16th october :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

where do you live heidi?


----------



## 3 girlies

i live in a village called Silver End & babybond is in chelmsford which is really close so thats where ive booked it, its where we had our early scan & they were lovely. I chose a cheaper package, £179, not alot cheaper i know but still £20! I am really excited, i get to see my babys face, ive never had a 4d scan before!


----------



## aflight84

OMG you're not at all far from me then! haha there are loads of other places you can go babes if you don't wanna fork out that much


----------



## 3 girlies

where else is there that does 4d scans?


----------



## aflight84

there's a place in brentwood
https://www.4dbabyimages.co.uk/packages-prices/

there's a place in canvey
https://www.essexultrasound.co.uk/fees.html

i'll keep looking for more for you x


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks anna, you are a star


----------



## aflight84

your welcome babes
depends how far you wanna travel but i'm going here!
https://www.babypremier.co.uk/packages.asp


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance: yay for 4d scans


----------



## aflight84

adam and i were going to do a package for his 30th but now we're just going to do one 4d scan and maybe if i get too impatient i'll sort out another one later on hehe


----------



## 3 girlies

my hubby will be working so the closer the better really, baby bond have offered us an extra £50 off as we had our early scan with them, so £129 is what we'll have to pay, which is pretty good, we get a dvd, coloured glossy pics, b/w pics, & they tell you the gender for free too (although we wont be finding out) 

mine is booked for when i'm 24 weeks so hopefully it wont be too squashed & i get some good pics.


----------



## Tudor Rose

i have some good news the :witch: has arrived finally shes only 16 days late! glad shes arrived as im am going to monitor this cycle now, im going to take my Agnus Castus correctly until 13th sept (O day being 13th/14th) and im gonna order some OPKs cant temp as i get up at different times in the morning so my next AF should be saturday 26th september.
im filled with PMA this month feel all positive hope it keeps up and i get a nice :bfp:


----------



## aflight84

heidi that sounds perfect when you said it was £199 i was rather shocked but £129 isn't bad at all! 

tudor made up for you babes AF wont be coming by this time! You just wait!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i hope so, ive got everything crossed!


----------



## Tudor Rose

its stopped again now!!!! i wish my body would make up its bloody mind!


----------



## 3 girlies

oh tudor, i hope your body sorts itself out soon :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

well she definatly here now,:witch: back to work today :grr: oh didums. had sad news last night, my cousins partner died, he had been on life support for a long time, he had an accident were he fell from 20 feet about a year ago and they decided to turn his machine off as he isnt going to get better and he slipped away, it such a shame he has 2 girls aged 8 and 4. my dad knew him well. thats 3 deaths on my dads side of the family since november. it is quite awful! 

not long til your scan Lisa cant wait find out what your having :)
how are all you other lovley ladies?
well better make tracks i.l be back on later this evening :)x


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
I posted late last night in first tri as my brother is back to his old tricks and i feel so down about it all. Any words of wisdom ladies?


----------



## Sparklebaby

>>>>>>>brings her conga party through tm PMA.......LA LA LA LA LA LA LA OI! Cocks leg to one side.....

Morning Ladies.
Tudor so sorry she got u hunny and soooooooooooooooo sorry to hear about ur cousins partner. that must have been really hard for everyone. :hugs:

Morning Anna, Il go try and find ur thread hunny and see what I can advise.....in the mean time have a nice big :hug: fancy a bacon roll from our canteen???

Is so excited this morning...and to top it off I had a really good night last night with my new bed buddy :happydance: I strongly recommend them to anyone.....and while they are 9.99 i suggest buying one pg or not. from Lidl :)
one more sleep to gooooooooooooooooooooooo whoop whoop :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

YAY Bacon roll!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

omg it was NOM burnt to a cinder how it should be lol now im about to tuck into jerk chicken burger andchips lol......me......piggy????? lol na!


----------



## aflight84

hahah you're so funny! 

i've just enjoyed a nice salad from the salad bar upstairs it was numnums!


----------



## samzi

oh girls you have no idea how damn happy i am!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

tell us more oh wise one......is intrigued! there is a nice amount of salad in the bun too :) this is nice.....little spicy but goooooooooooooooooood


----------



## samzi

i updated in my journal ;)


----------



## Sparklebaby

i c it :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya, thanx sparkle, bet you cant wait for tomorrow, i.l be in work so will you please text me and let me know what your having pretty please unless i think i.l go mental!!!!
started taking evening primrose today. to increase cm so fingers crossed this month.


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey tudor hunny......good luck for this cycle. :hugs: and yes i will text everyone on my mobile unless out with me lol :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx hun, just munched through a whole large bag of Mars planets:blush: i normally dont like chocolate but that much its that time of the month im allowed.:winkwink:
well im off to bedfordshire so tired and im working early tomorrow. make sure you text me sparkle i.l have my phone secretly with me in work, im so excited for you, said to OH "cant wait for tomorrow" him-"why?" me- "sparklebaby finds out what shes having" him- "who the on earth is sparklebaby?" me- "nevermind" :rofl:
nightie nightie girlies:hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck tomorrow lisa :happydance:

i will be at my twins wedding tomorrow, shes really nervous lol. I think its going to be a great day i cant wait!! will catch up with you all over the weekend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

Good luck today lisa! What time is your appointment? I'm so excited for you! hehe x x x


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

after hurting myself yday with my clumsenesss, i got my doppler out and found pips hb nice and strong as usual :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Sparklebaby

heheheheheheheheehe MORRRRRRRRRNING! whoop whoop......less than 6 hours to go hehehehehehehe :rofl:
appt is at 2.45 and yes you girlies will get a text as soon as I know, or as sson as i can anyway lol.

:happydance:

Can I just say that when u do find out, not to post anything on Facebook. I have peeps that dont want to know and Im gonna do it via email only :) xxxx thank you xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey samzi i finally got my gel yesterday so tried mine out last night no joy for me yet but i think it's still too early! 

Lisa i can't even tell you how excited i am for you! I wont post anything anywhere will just enjoy everyone's reaction!


----------



## Sparklebaby

tee hee


----------



## aflight84

what are your feelings? do you think you know what it is from things like cravings etc?


----------



## samzi

damnit, i left my phone at home :(


----------



## aflight84

lisa when you text me can i post on here so samzi knows?


----------



## Sparklebaby

sure baby....Buffy71 is going to update my thread on second trimester.
god I feel so so sick lol i have had to cover all my clocks up to stop clock watching pmsl xxxx


----------



## aflight84

hahaha i'm like that most days just wishing the days away till my next scan!


----------



## Peach

_Girl_
Sparkle is having a girl I am so happy for her :happydance:


----------



## Peach

PS everything is fine with beany grwing nicely!


----------



## aflight84

YAY YAY YAY!!! that's fantastic!
I'm so made up for you babes x x x


----------



## samzi

ooh excellent :happydance:

my boy vibes were wrong then! :doh:


----------



## aflight84

haha i so can't wait to find out what Roo is i have a hunch but it'll probably be wrong


----------



## samzi

im thinking im going to be wrong now :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

hehe


----------



## 3 girlies

oh i guessed right but then changed my mind lol, should of stuck with my first guess!! Congrats lisa absolutely fantastic news xxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:flower::cloud9: thank you ladies. :happydance::happydance::kiss::hugs::flower::thumbup::coffee::happydance::cloud9::kiss::hugs::winkwink: hehehehehe
sorry

Yep nice and healthy looking that we could see and a lil girl. we had a lovely evening last night with a few of our friends....a few drinks in a pub then on for a curry :thumbup: was nice.

We off to a wedding today so not gonna be about xxxx 

Love you all :kiss::hugs::cloud9::baby::flower::winkwink:


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh im made up for you hun, well done :) my mums friend gave birth to a boy 2 days ago he weighed 9lbs 7oz, the women is only a small build bless her.


----------



## Tudor Rose

Morning ladies................the :witch: has left :wohoo: i hope thats the last i see of her for 9 months :)fingers crossed. my SIL is coming later with my daughters bridesmaid dres to try on cant wait to see her in it she will look like a doll.
hope your having a good weekend :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

its all quiet this weekend, SIL brought daughters dress its gorgeous its, ivory, chiffon its lovely shes just phoned me saying shes bought a second dress for me simialr to my daughters but deep pink, so im kinda excited as the last dress didnt have room for a bump, this one will :) as its like an empire line. :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/182371-need-respect-her-wishes.html#post2944336 :(


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Congrats Lisa! Lovely news.

More spotting friday, even less than monday....getting the hump now!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw tudor darl Im sorry but I really think u should whats right for you. not what your SIL wants. thats completely selfish if she has askred you to do that. I would keep trying hun. xxxx

hope everyone well. My journal has been more than updated with lots of photos lol. xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Today would have been my due date, do you think i should do anything? I mean i really want to but havent a clue what. I wanted a tattoo but people keep telling me im going over the top as i didnt make it to 12weeks and rather it being a baby it was just a cluster of cells. Im just lost and obviously in a world of my own


----------



## 3 girlies

you could release & balloon?? or maybe throw a rose into the sea when the tide is going out?? & its not just a cluster of cells, it was your baby, no matter how early on you were. :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Throwing a rose into the sea is a wonderful idea. My surname is Rose too. But i live 45mins away from any beach so i wouldnt be able to do it today.

I was thinking about releasing a balloon but the fear of people thinking i was stupid stopped me. I know it should be about me and what i want but im constantly thinking about what others will think of me. 

Dh hasnt said anything today and it makes me think hes forgotten what would have been which makes me feel that im holding onto the past abit too much


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hey baby girl......:hugs: i think either of those ideas is nice......what about finding a nice park somewhere and releasing it? u could always say if u feel silly that u accidently let go....i doubt anyone would ask anyway.
Rose is one of our fave names for Beany btw...either as a first or middle name :)

Sorry to hear about ur OH too hun.....I dunno wot to suggest....if he is with you, maybe ask if he wants to come with you? what about finding a nice peaceful spot somewhere and just taking time to reflect a little? I think or at least I hope that one day you can move on more....even though u will never forget. One day you will get that Baby you have longed for and all your love and concentrration will be on that lil one and the past will be simply a star and a dream in the night sky. xxxx

Luv ya Kayleigh.....:hugs: Im always about if u wanna meet up again. xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

oh dont lisa youve made me cry! (in a good sense!)

Thats so sweet thank you


----------



## 3 girlies

i love the name Rose (not that i'm biased or anything :blush:)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

My eldest took my husbands surname as a hyphen... her name was Isabella-Rose Gilbert. I wasnt with my dh when she was born so i thought it was a nice thing to do for him as i didnt want her having his surname...

THEN!!!!! We got married so she became Isabella-Rose Rose. OPPSSSS

Luckily the nice ppl at the registry office let me drop then hyphen so shes now just Isabella Rose lmao


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh Kayleigh babes Im sorry....seriously though....if u wanna meet up I dont mind...if u get ya butt into gear and can get to croydon in an hour I can meet you today xxxx i understand if not. xxxx maybe later in the week if ur available. xx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Later in the week would be better, Unfortuently i have to spend the rest of my day doing my weekly shop. How exciting!!!!!!

ill ask my hubby whats happening later in the week n let you know what days im freeeeee xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

kk bubs xxxxx keep that chin up sweetheart. im leaving for home in a tic so wont be online now till tomorro....hubby off to america in morning til 7th :cry: gonna miss him real bad xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hi girls hope your all keeping well xx


----------



## dawny690

Here are some pics of my opk's 3 opk's I did today cd26 2 are the same brand and miu the other is a different brand and dont know what miu it is these are the ebay 20miu ones I never get a full + on these

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0091.jpg

Inverted
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0091Inverted.jpg

And this is a different brand opk not sure on miu always get a line like this on them when I ov though and they are really good (this was my last one)

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0090.jpg

Inverted
https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0090Inverted.jpg

What do you girlies think? xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

dawny keep testing as i reckon they will get even darker! do you temp too? my temp used to rise 2 days after my pos opk. wow wouldnt it be great if you conceive this close to when you got married, a honeymoon baby :happydance: keep us updated xxx


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> dawny keep testing as i reckon they will get even darker! do you temp too? my temp used to rise 2 days after my pos opk. wow wouldnt it be great if you conceive this close to when you got married, a honeymoon baby :happydance: keep us updated xxx

Not been on honeymoon yet :rofl: I havent been temping as I should this month as been working some akward shifts xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:yipee: keeping fingers crossed for Dawny :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

just recieved some sad news and old friend and class mate has just died his heart just give up. he was 24. and he was on of the good guys he was so sweet and a true gentleman. im devestated its made me think its not worth it hanging around waiting as you never know when your life will end. RIP Andy x


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh babes.....Im so so sorry to hear of your friend. RIP Andy....may the angels of light show you the way to peace and serenity and may they look after you well.
:hugs:

Tudor, only as you have said it, yes, life is too short to hang around and only you can make decisions on your life unless its for your own health. :hugs: you do what you feel is right darling xxxx Love you. xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

love your new christmas ticker dawny! :) i love christmas and winter

thanx sparkle hun. im a people pleaser but from now on i.l please my self! :)


----------



## dawny690

Thanks tudor hun sorry to hear about your friend sweetheart xxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Sorry for your loss Tudor. xx

I didnt realise it was only 3months, 3weeks and 2days until Christmas!!!!!!!! UrGh!


----------



## Sparklebaby

and that time til theres a baby sparkle about eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :shock: thanks for that one dawny :rofl: xxxx :kiss: slaps ones face for a reality check....yep....its real ok lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

i cant believe amie lou has only 7 weeks left that went quick!!
just had my driving lesson it was terrible i havent driven for 3 weeks and it was like i,d forgotten everything i learnt!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

7 weeks :shock: gulp that has gone quick and poor love aint had a good ride of it bless her.
i hope she gets her case sorted soon.
lo, re ur driving lesson...oh dear. im sure ul pick up the pieces again soon.

:hissy: why di hubby say he would try and find the web cam in times sq? i wanna go bed :( lol xxxx Night ladies


----------



## 3 girlies

morning everyone

sorry to hear about your friend tudor :hugs:

well im still being sick!! starting to really annoy me now!!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

oh ive moved up a box on my ticker :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

teeheee :haha: congrats on ur box move heheheheh sorry to hear ur feeling a little pants babe, just keep that fluid intake up :) xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hi girls had a busy morning shopping then came home painted my lounge just having my dinner toast abnd pate with a pack of custard creams to go with my cuppa although i wont eat the pack i wish i could lol.
cant decide whether do the garden or clean the house.


----------



## Sparklebaby

easy tudor lol.....take the afternoon off lol.....hisses at the PATE bit :cry: i miss pate on toast....spread niiiiice and thick lol :cry::hissy:
and go for the whole pack....I would lol xxx :hugs:


----------



## samzi

ohh i miss pate on toast too :cry:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I painted my bathroom a hideous pink yesterday and guess what..left the tub in the bath and lil un finished the job for me....paint is everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Arrggggghhhhhhhh

Anyone fancy cleaning up for me???


----------



## Sparklebaby

pmsl kayleigh....why would you wnat to paint your bathroom a hideous pink? surely u would paint it a colour u like lol.


----------



## Tudor Rose

enjoyed my dinner thanx girlies :winkwink: i will miss pate and prawns once im in the club. well i kinda ran round with the vaccum and straightened up, i have my sons teachers coming tomorrow to meet dylan before he starts school so ive got the clean covers on the couch etc and my walls are magnolia and was looking grubby my dad gave me some paint which was meant to be magnolia but its a shade darker. so the walls in the hall look patchy. but the lounge is ok so that ok, cant wait find a house so i can move out of this house. really dislike it now!


----------



## Sparklebaby

sounds like fun babes. just remember the love of a parent is far more important than your walls hun. i think u should have the rest of the biscuits so that there is less clutter in the kitchen lol :winkwink:


----------



## Tudor Rose

:) i.l have them later after picking up Eloize, ive just started reading The time traveller's wife so gonna snuggle up with that later. OH can do the garden. im the youngest mum in my daughters class and i think i will be this year too and some times feel i get looked down upon cos i look younger than i am too :/ which i wont moan about in a few yrs. gonna do my shopping online now i hate it i hate food shopping altogether!! :(

how are you anyway hun? hows baby bean?


----------



## Sparklebaby

beany good thanks hunny. im pretty sure she is kicking my waistline on my skirt lol as i always feel it in the same place and its where the top of my skirt is just under my bump.
Im 23 weeks today so I become Viable next week :happydance:
another goal reached. Trying to decide on when to start my maternity leave too and how lonmg Im taking off etc. most likely at the end of november? have to decide in next week or so though or il lose out. main thing is I have it preliminary booked from 14th Dec. also need to decide when to have my Baby Shower :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

oooo lovely its all exciting! i feel like i.l never get to where you are again. your pregnancy is flying by!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw tudor....dont give up hope. :hugs: you will one day. xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

tudor i love your childrens names, dont think ive heard you say them before, lovely!!

We have picked our names at last although not 100% sure if we will stick to the boys name weve picked or not though! 

i ate the last pkt of cheese & onion crisps earlier & paul moaned at me, i said they were for the baby lol, they were lovely mmmmm


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
You've been chatty while i was away got some catching up to do! 
Hope you all ok x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

welcome back anna xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Urgh feeling so sick this morning.

I had Pizza last night so not sure if it was dodgy. 

Tudor: Ive got the time travellers wife, i really should get going with it. I didnt realise how long it was! 

Sorry for not getting back to you Lisa about meeting up. Been a busy week. Taken Ella for a meeting with her teachers, had to search for navy jogging bottoms and dh brother has just got out of prison (urgh) so we had to go visit him!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Morning lovely ladies hope were all feeling well! Kayleigh ive only just started reading it and its confusing me already but im gonna stick it out. i want to read the book before watching the film, sorry you feel yucky.

well im sat waiting for the tesco man bring my shopping then gotta fly to town pick up a parcel and put my pay check in the bank then be home by 2pm as ive got Dylan reception teachers coming for a visit so ive been cleaning this morning making sure my house is tidy! decided i need new carpets.

well still dont know whether were carryong on trying or not nothing has been discussed yet. and i dont really wanna bring it up. I hate not having a plan! im a planner i plna for things to happen over a 12 month period! and i hate it being disorganised. everything in my life is diorganised at the moment, were looking to buy a new house, my jobs, my studies, my cycles!!! My Driving!!!!!:rofl:

sorry for small rant xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

i think u guys need a cuddle...... :hugs: only if i can have one back lol xxxxx hope you ladies are ok....tudor hope the visit goes well!


----------



## Tudor Rose

:hug: there you go sparkle :)
visit went great he impressed him with his numbers, he was playing on his computer and the sum 7-3 came up and he just pressed 4 and the teachers were stunned. he is a little genius on the computer.

well back to ttc.....................i think im going to ovulate early, i think im8/9 days to go but already my cervix is high wet soft and open, and my cm is watery and begining to get a little stretchy, im not OPKing this month again as i didnt know what we was doing. so i.l have to wait and see what happens im wondering if the AC and EPO could be making me ovulate early? i wonder if my cycle will be shorter that 32 days???? we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Sparklebaby

oooooo good luck tudor.....lol those TMI days of stretchy cm.....lol :) :hugs:
thanks also for the huggles xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx whoop whoop :happydance: 15 mins til home time. then im on holiday for a week and 1 day :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

enjoy your hols hun, i was back at work today after 3 long weeks off (2 weeks ill with pig flu 1 week hols) and i was the boss today, im not very good at being bossy!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i cant decide whether to read or watch a film i really cant decide :(


----------



## Sparklebaby

last night was awful! i was awake most of the night with heartburn so gave up at around half 3 and got up.....must say though i went back to bed about 6 and went straight off again lol.
How are we all today anyway?? Im missing my hubby like noones business. i think he is missing me too lol. I think im also starting to get the nesting bug lol. im taking my time over it but started in the kitchen today :) :happydance: hubby is gonna kill me but hey its keeping my mind off things and I should really be more active than i am. I think i might try and come to some sort of agreement with hubby for him to let me do half hour or something a day. what do u think???


----------



## Tudor Rose

when i was carrying my son i was addicted to the smell of bleach (that was my craving) and everyday i cleaned the house from top to bottom with bleach :D


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I was terrible with my first. Ollie had enough when he caught me up a ladder at nine months hanging curtains. Hmmmm he wasnt pleased at all


----------



## samzi

woohoo im so excited i got my scan date. cant wait!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol kayleigh what ya like. xxxxx im not that bad....i dont think


----------



## Tudor Rose

:wohoo: samzi!
just finished work but im doing a double shift so im going back for 6p, til 10pm i.l be a tired girl tomorrow. its my son's first day in reception tomorrow he goes at lunch time, ive gotta not cry, my son is a real mummies boy unlike my daughter who is little miss independent.


----------



## 3 girlies

yay for your scan date samzi :happydance:

aww tudor i bet he will love it when he settles in. xx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls
i can't keep up at the moment just back from holiday and so much to read through. 
How you all doing? x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

boing boing....wb Anna. missed you. hope you had a anice break. Im sooooooper dooooooper today.....well will be later on anyway. Hubby has been in America since Weds and is due back today :yipee:
I have missed him so much :cry: lots of tears but you girls kept me going. :hugs: thanks girls xxxx


----------



## aflight84

ahh lisa i bet you can't wait to see him!


----------



## Sparklebaby

cant wait is an understatement lol. There has been more tears in last week than there has been this pregnancy lol. xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls we.ve hit page 200!!!!

well DS is now officially in school; i feel so lonely now. he ran in was the 1st in the class and didnt even look back :cry: but im so proud of him. he looked so smart in his uniform :)


----------



## Abblebubba

Welcome back sweetcheeeks!! :)
Did you have a nice time? what did you get up to?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

TMI

What kind of CM is meant to be around what sorta time??? If that makes any kind of sense.

Been feeling rough all week and not in the best of moods. Humph!!! Hoping its a sign of Af... fingers crossed


----------



## Tudor Rose

after AF its normally dry for a few days then its like sticky then it becomes watery then egg white like (ovulation) then it becomes dry again (but not always) then its like creamy, til AF. ok now i dont feel like my tea. 

some women before there :bfp: say there cm becomes yellow in colour and you get more of it than usual.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Lol thanks tudor, sorry to put you off dinner!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Girls Im so excited OMG check this test out

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/new%20test/DSCI0128.jpg

I cant believe it we didnt have much :sex: I have no idea what dpo I am all I know is that I have a :bfp: :cloud9: I hope its here to stay, but nothing is certain :wohoo: :yipee: please please let us be 3rd time lucky :flower: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG dawn that is a very nice BFP!! congrats chicken x x


----------



## dawny690

Thanks babes xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations dawny, thats fantastic xxxxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Wow,

Congrats huni. Looks wicked 

xxxxx


----------



## Abblebubba

:happydance::yipee::wohoo: Congratulations darling :wohoo::yipee::happydance:
:dust:STICKY BEAN STICKY BEAN STICKY BEANNN :dust: ​:hugs::kiss::hugs:​


----------



## Tudor Rose

OH MY GOD WELL DONE!!!!!!! a honeymoon baby! congratulations hun!!!!!!!! :) im cant believe it.:hug:


----------



## Tudor Rose

dont worry Kayleigh i had my tea in the end :)

well ive had a lot of twinging in both ovaries gonna order opks today so the can come tomorrow, i dont know if ive O'd yet but there definatly something going on with my ovaries. i cant track my CM as we.ve been baby dancing that much i canttell. i hope i get my :bfp: this month i have everything crossed, just me and kayleigh now, pregnant mummies send us some of your sticky :dust: PLEASE!!!!! :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I was actually thinking out for us whos left to go lol!!!!

Me and Tudor against the world eh!!! BRING IT ON

Still no af, or anymore spotting. Lots of CM (ewwww) but christ knows what that could be. Dont really like the idea of checking cervix lol. And not charting sooooooooo just gotta bide my time methinks


xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

we,ll get there kayleigh.

are you cycles irregular?
ive just ordered some OPK's, ive caved, i havent peed on a stick in a long time and i can feel my old addiction wanting to come back! i will not fall of the wagon and become a POAS addict!!! ( i know i sound like a loonbut thats what ttc does to you)


----------



## aflight84

we're all going to be preggers together you just wait and see! hehe


----------



## Tudor Rose

i hope so!!


----------



## aflight84

so do i chick!


----------



## dawny690

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Here is a sprinkle of baby :dust: for all you girls left in here ttc hope it brings you luck :hugs: xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

dawny are you going to do a digi?? i love them.... :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

I might do monday as got no money for one tile then xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanks dawny hun x


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> dawny are you going to do a digi?? i love them.... :happydance:

Hey you just noticed your siggy you managed to pusade hubby then xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah but now i'm not sure if i want to find out!!


----------



## 3 girlies

dawny you are due 2 days before my daughters birthday xx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I cant believe what ive just done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Been feeling quite rough, sick, headaches and general tiredness kast few day so i thought what if i am PG and thats where my AF has gone.

SOOOOOOOO

Did a boots own test came up with two lines, went absolutely crazy happy, then realised i needed a SODDING PLUS LINE. Id read the frigging thing wrong.
Not a happy bunny. Hubby doesnt know what to say. Im gutted.....

Thanx Dawny for the baby :dust: want it more than ever now.

Tudor: I came off the depo shot mid August and havent had a period since :(


----------



## dawny690

:haha: so you get him to agree then not sure yourself :rofl: me and hubby luckily have always agreed to find out if we get that far and bubs plays along xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

kayleigh it can take quite a while for you periods to return but you can still ovulate at any time so dont give up xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Cheers, still feel like a complete doughnut


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah dawny i nagged him for weeks bless him :rofl:
my sister reckons i should find out hmmmmm......


----------



## dawny690

^^^^ im predicted a girl too hun but im not convinced :rofl: xxx


----------



## dawny690

I think you should find out defo hun you would regret it if you didnt xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

yeah dawny i think i will. It makes it easier to get prepared.

i reckon you will have a boy, ive always imagined you holding a baby boy on your avatar (yes im weird i know lol)


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh im sorry kayleigh. i had my last depo shot 2 years ago and ive not been right since, everything is all mixed up, getting alot otwinges in my ovaries today though. i ope i ovulate this month i really do!!!!


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> yeah dawny i think i will. It makes it easier to get prepared.
> 
> i reckon you will have a boy, ive always imagined you holding a baby boy on your avatar (yes im weird i know lol)

:blush: Same here hun but I dont mind what sex bubs is as long as it sticks xxx


----------



## bumble b

hi girlies, can i join you again, wedding is out of the way now so we let the baby making begin!


----------



## dawny690

bumble b said:


> hi girlies, can i join you again, wedding is out of the way now so we let the baby making begin!

You look gorgeous hun congrats on the wedding glad it was a nice day loads of baby :dust: to you :flower: xxx


----------



## aflight84

ahh congratulations bumble you look stunning x


----------



## Tudor Rose

:wave: hi bumble congrats on the wedding hun

well ive just had a little boost i have EWCM!!!! (tmi) i havent had it for about 6 months, the EPO must be working :wohoo:


----------



## aflight84

YAY tudor that's fab! now go jump hubby!


----------



## Sparklebaby

oooooooooooooooo what i come back to :yipee: Nice one Bumble....hope u n hubby have many years of love laughter and happiness ahead. and Congratulations........

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR (Will come back to that grrrr in a sec)

Tudor hope ur getting in lots of kiggy jiggy my girl heheheheheheh good luck. xx :hugs:

I have the landing window open....and someone.....somewhere.....is cooking what I can only describe as something like a lemon or citrus cake of something sweet and citrusy. It smells NOM NOM NOM. I WANT SOME CAKE :hissy: lol.

Well Hubby is home....thats my good news, sadly he been hoggin the computer all day as working from home, so thought while he out cutting the grass il sneak on :haha:


----------



## aflight84

i think we can handle hubby being on the pc if he's home and making you happy again!


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol well he got his tuppence worth last night lol......

I must say I am so made up for Dawny :hugs: some of the best news I have come back to. hehehehehehe. Fingers crossed it stays sticky babes :dust:

Now....all we need is one for Tudor, Kayleigh, Bumble.....anyone else???
Fingers crossed for your next cycles ladies :hugs: :dust::dust:


----------



## Tudor Rose

nope just the three of us! had more EWCM im so excited what will i be like when i get my :bfp: will be suggesting an early night to hubby tonight :winkwink: i.l have my legs in the air and everything after im determind to be pregnant by christmas!!!

bet your glad hubby is home, i had that problem with my OH hogging the computer so i now have the computer and he has a laptop and we have go wireless internet so we dont need to bother each other now :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol tudor....hey baby girl....a word of advice, dont try too hard tonight if that makes sense??? try and make it really loving, close and sexy and dare I say it, so turned on you wanna explode. it will all help trust me. re the legs in the air, i dont think its ness as we didnt. maybe just on the side, kept it in for me. :) Good luck my lovely....I so want you to get this too. :)

Yeah I cried when he walked thorugh last night he he...he got the biggest snog and hug going. LOL :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

awwww bless. i know what you mean by not trying to hard i wont, i.l make it romantic :) i was only joking about the legs up! :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

Morning ladies, how are we all today?
well think im going to have a slow day today, gotta sort the kids toy room out and then i.l chill. got my new suite coming tomorrow about 5pm. its a corner sofa nice and big and cosy. so DH will be cleaning the carpet tonight before it comes tomorrow :) ordered some new books as well, just finished the time travellers wife i wont tell you how it ends cos i know kayleigh is reading it too.

DTD last night and that will be it til sunday night as OH is working. so i hope i ovulate today or tomorrow! the cramps have stopped i think i have ovulated also CM is now watery again.
anyways got to take the kids school be back later :)


----------



## 3 girlies

i am not in the best of moods today, hubby is moody & hasnt said a word to me all morning, he stressed out coz he hasnt had any work for weeks, not my fault though is it!! :shrug:


----------



## bumble b

thanks girls, it was a brilliant day but it went too quick. 

least now we get to concentrate on ttc. i haven't had a period since the beginning of july so i've just started taking agnus castus again to see if that kick starts my cycles. the dr said i have to go back in december & he will see what he can do for me, thats ages away!!!

well i'm back to work today after over 2 weeks off, got to get used to being called by my new name now :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

omg heidi why is he being so arsey with you! MEN they piss me off!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

im sure men go through that time of the month you know!

well so much for a quiet day, i went to put some laundry away and started cleaning up upstairs changing bedding etc. did the kids playroom and began on the living room moving the 2 seater out to make room whilst i clean, and now my instructor has phoned and changed my lesson to 1pm this afternoon.:growlmad: im buggered already! but if i get it done today i can chill then tomorrow then again something else will pop up such as the ironing!:coffee:

it took me a while to get use to my married name, i just couldnt adjust and it took my employer 6 months change my maiden name to my married name on the Rota!


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol tudor.....sit down woman! 

Hope u have fuin at work today bumble - im sure with all the excitement you wont get much done today lol....I hope the AC helps you get started.

Heidi - :hugs: no its not your fault darling, times are just tough and you know what they say..... you always hurt the ones you love. im sure he doesnt mean it babes xxxx

well girlies my weekend away is now booked - although it all sounds a bit rushed??? Im trusting hubby to give me a nice relaxing??? weekend this friday onwards.
Friday we plan to go look around exeter and staying in a place called Silversprings, which I have been told is the best place to stay - lots of charm at a great price. looks nice from the website too....

https://www.silversprings.co.uk/ we staying in the hotel.

and then on the saturday we are moving back towards home but stopping off at Lyme Regis and then onto Salisbury which is where we spent our first wedding anniversary - staying in the same hotel too.
for pics ur prob best googling under images but this is link and we have been given a better deal than they have stated :haha: pics of outside on site but none of rooms that i could see so google red lion salisbury - rooms. yum!
https://www.the-redlion.co.uk/ 
so.....thats my weekend sorted hahahahahahah xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

lovely sparkle :) i.l be working :(


----------



## Sparklebaby

teeeheeee thanks Tudor xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

My OPK today, sorry if its blured my camara is [email protected]
 



Attached Files:







sept 09 004.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol didnt even have to open that one up.....best get some jiggy in mrs. we are waiting for you over the other side lol. :hugs:

Right thats me out for the day now.....I have to attempt to make myself look half respectable for tonights surprise birthday dinner for my uncles 65th birthday heheheehe 

Chow ladies....till tomorro xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Looks + from what I can tell babes get having :sex: darling xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx girlies :)


----------



## 3 girlies

tudor id say thats positive, remember you can ovulate up to 48 hours after the positive opk. Good luck xxxx


----------



## aflight84

girls don't know if you'll think i'm a freek or a god send but pizza hut have a 50% off voucher on their site at the moment 

https://vouchers.pizzahutoffers.co....2bed261694829831da880cae900d2;1252;248775;151


----------



## 3 girlies

ooohhhhh defo a god send!!! mmmmmm could eat that right now, its only a 5 minute drive away.....


----------



## aflight84

i'm going in a min haha
i was having lamb but it's gone off you know when you only fancy one thing and nothing else will do so now i'm having pizza hut hehe


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

hmmmm pizza!!! :pizza:

Ive just got my opks through the post, so much for not taking this seriously!!! BUT i need help. As im not sure if im even ovulating yet after depo, would once a week be enough? Or should i use them more regulary??? Me and dh usually :sex: quite often so im not really worried about missing the 'window' of oppourtunity. Just wondering if im ovulating at all 

:wacko:


----------



## Tudor Rose

Kayleigh you use your opks everyday from around CD 10 til you get your positive opk. once your lines start getting darker, start doing it twice a day as your LH surge can come and go in 10 hours and you may miss your positive opk.

well had a sharp twang at 5am so i think thats it! ive ovulated! so i assume im now going onto 1dpo. so the fun begins :wacko: by fun i mean the crazy sysmptom spotting! dont think i could take anymore :sex: right now anyway! so its all good!

anyhow..........how are you lovely ladies this morning?


----------



## aflight84

hey kayleigh, i was on depo and had a complete nightmare. how long are your cycles at the moment? the best thing they say to do is use once a day for the week leading up to average O time x


----------



## Sparklebaby

:flower:Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning
:img::dance::yipee::dance::img:​
Hehehehehehehehe check out my ticker :happydance:

andddddddddddddddd......i have seen 2 weeks til im in double figures tooooooooooo weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

:wacko:

anyway hahahahah sorry about that, a bit of self indulgence there lol :winkwink::haha:
How are we all this morning???
:hugs::kiss::coffee:


----------



## aflight84

OMG 24 weeks already lisa where is the time going!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Aflight/Tudor, thanx but i havent had any periods yet! Im totally lost


Wow Lisa, times flying by for you!!!! xx


----------



## aflight84

how long since your last shot?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

End of July i think so not that long ago


----------



## aflight84

ok, that shot wont even be out of your system just yet. they last for 13 weeks so end of july would mean it will be out of your system around end of October. 
i don't want to worry you but form my what happened to me i didn't have a period at all for nearly a year then after months of nagging my GP she put me on a hormone tablet to induce it btu even then i wasn't ovulating. It's taken me nearly 2 and half years to be blessed with a healthy BFP. I know of a few people that fall at around a year clear of depo but i've not spoken to anyone that's been luckier. 
I wouldn't try OPKs just yet. keep an eye on your spotting keepa diary of any changes you experience. x

When i'd been trying for a while when i found another forum which has a thread just for people ttc after depo if you wanna know more pop me a PM i'll give you the details. I've made a lot of good friends through that site and we share all the highs and lows of the dreaded jab! x x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

Depo is the devil it was 8 months after that i got my period. my SIL was going to go on that and i said if you ever want another child then i wouldnt!


----------



## aflight84

my dr refuses to precribe it says it should only be used in 3rd world countries to stop the spread of all the shit there! 
i wish she was my dr when i was 17!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i know they dont give you all the warnings! moved my lounge around just waiting for my couch be delivered around 5.30pm :wohoo:


----------



## aflight84

nope not at all it's terrible! manufacturers should be charged all the fertility charges from hospitals if it's depo related! 

oh wicked! bet it'll look lovely when it's arrived!


----------



## Tudor Rose

ita a cornor suite, terrocotta colur and it one when you sit on you sink!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oh no my last shot was in end of may. My friend fell within the 3months mark. Its quite annoying because i always believed i was quite fertile as i fell straight away with my other two. No such thing i guess.
i really wana slap my doctors, maybe make a complaint

One shot of Depo and its buggered me up for what could be yrs!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i had 3 shot of it, i concieved my other 2 no problems, but my 3rd, its just not happening! i hope it does this month!


----------



## aflight84

how long have you been clear now?


----------



## Tudor Rose

who me????
i had my last shot August 2007!! then went on mini pill til Dec 08, ttc since


----------



## Sparklebaby

helloooooooooooooo. kAyleigh I hope u dont end up waiting too long hun. u know Im always here if u need me ok xxxx :hugs:
I think beany is practicing her ballet in there today....she not stopped since I got up lol.
Tudor can I come test out ur new sofa when u get it??? lol

I really should be packing ready for our mini break but Im so tired Im debating on having a sleep first lol...its only just gone 11 ffs lol. might go make myself a mug of tea or something. xx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

clear as in free of depo

would be a month or so


----------



## aflight84

tudor i would say your time is here! I've been clear form March 07 and fell in June so it must be your time now! 

Kayleigh i would keep an eye on your spotting and signs of AF keep a note to take to your Dr if AF doesn't show after 6ish months. they wont normally help until you're a year clear but if you nag monthly they give in after a while. i'll keep everything crossed you don't have tow ait that long though!


----------



## Tudor Rose

if you lived near sparkle i would gladly invite you round for a cuppa or a decaff coffee with custard creams :rofl: :)


----------



## aflight84

well you're not far from me lisa . . . wanna cuppa cha? 

now all this depo talk as made me start to think about after bubs comes what then?!


----------



## Tudor Rose

mmmmmm coffee and custard creams think i.l go and make my self one and grab a few biccies!


----------



## Tudor Rose

when our bubs comes out when i finally get pg OH will be going for the snip!!! i cant take hormonal BC and suffer with heavy period so no coil for me! so he has no choice


----------



## aflight84

is he happy about that?

adam offered that but this is only our first and what if later on we decide we do want more?


----------



## Tudor Rose

well not really but he wont wear condoms (and im allergic to the latex non latex are expensive) so unless he wants a house full of screaming kiddies. if i could afford it id have more than angelina jolie!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol DECAFF???? Naaaaaaaaaaaaa its far more fun with normal lol. I made a cuppa tea and have some choc digestives lol.
Anna I would avoid depo after especially if u want more??? what about straight forward condoms? I know they aint the best thing since sliced bread but......they do the job. Plus its giving your body a chance to rid of all crap it dont need.


----------



## Sparklebaby

god im so behind on thisd convo lol....il sit in the corner and munch ma biscuits lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

:rofl: sparkle you make me laugh!
just got a nice letter of HM Revenue ive been paying too much tax and i will get it paid back, thing is it doesnt say how much!


----------



## Sparklebaby

nice one tudor :) I had that when I started off at the HomeOffice. I had previously been paying tax based on the whole year but was out of work for about 6 months then took a opay cut so I got a nice sizeable chunk back then.....oh to get one now lol.


----------



## aflight84

be careful tudor i had that and then they said i owed them and i've only just finished paying it back!


----------



## Tudor Rose

im going to give them a ring once the calculations come through. it mentions 2004-2005 i was on maternity leave for most of then, but i know i have paid too much last year as i started a new job and didnt have a tax code for them just a br code and they take more then they need to off you til its all sorted.


----------



## aflight84

ah ok see what they say


----------



## Sparklebaby

:cry: y o y do i do it to myself.......Im watching births on You tube.,..... its so beautiful yet so scary. :cry:


----------



## samzi

DONT DO ITTTTTT!:rofl:

i googled a waterbirth as thats what i want and it wasnt too bad. i then googled a normal birth and it grossed me out :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

OMG i can't be doing that i've got to have a c section don't wanna be seeing what that's like! haha


----------



## samzi

im still getting my random stabby type pain ladies. i never know if its pip or not :(


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

wow theres births on you tube lol. I wana seeeeeeee

If i dont conceive by nov i wana stop till after feb...dont want to conceive around the same time as last time when i m/c. 

Not getting me down or anything just bloody annnnooyyyying.

Hmmmmm biscuits, my major down fall. Just eaten rainbow cookies. Heard of them????

Making cookies and cakes later with the kids...save you all one ;)


----------



## samzi

reading up it says about round ligament pains., but i thought thats what i get once a week when i have the achey type af feeling

:hissy:


----------



## Sparklebaby

kayleigh to see the decent full on action as it were u have to register to proove ur over 18 but worth it lol.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Sorry about your troubles samzi. i slipped on a chip in rainy weather when i was 9months and pulled all my leg muscles....First and last time i ever want to do the splits!!!!!

Lisa: I just got put off on just a pic lmao!!!!! Ive always wanted to see a birth though. I gave birth standing up last time so hubbys got a shock when we have our next coz im opting for a home birth with close family there....

May even film this one, then i can see my own (ewwwwwww) Maybe not....


----------



## 3 girlies

i had the opposite after coming off depo injection, i bled non stop for 8 weeks & had to take tablets to stop it, not nice!! i fell pregnant after 18 months!


----------



## Tudor Rose

im back little one of to school ok. i wtch them programmes on discovery health about babies and when the women is pushing im pushing to. when i was having DD midwife sais the heads out ive got a mirror if you wanna see, i was like no thanx. ive give birth au natural and the contractions i could deal with, the push ouch i felt like it was burning i was screaming for a bit then though just push really hard then he.l be out. it took 3 pushed and he weighed a healthy 8lbs. and i recovered really quick i had the epidural with my 1st and i was sore for ages.


----------



## Tudor Rose

SPARKLE! woops caps, hust seen your FB status! when i was having my daughter i had terrible heartburn, i ate loads of ice cream and drank gallons of milk soothe it,


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol thanks tudor. I have just had a little milk, gonna take some tums then gonna have a lie down. I didnt get to bed til about half midnight and then was up at half 5 for a pee and then couldnt get back to sleep, especially with hubby getting up for work. so I have put washing in dryer and Now Im gonna have a few hours snooze hopefully lol....then its time to pack :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

:wohoo: enjoy your self hun!


----------



## aflight84

OMG Girls i need some of your PMA
I had an old filling out on friday as it needed replacing the dentist put in a temp one and she's drilled so close to the edge of my tooth it's just cracked and fallen out! I'm so pissed right now! 

This is the dr who xrayed me when i said i might be pregnant too i'm so getting a new dentist!


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh my goodness, i have a phobia of dentist and try not to go. she should of just filled it and left all the drilling etc til after you.ve had the baby!


----------



## 3 girlies

anna thats awful, i cant believe thats happened. hope you manage to find a decent dentist to sort it for you! :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek Ana u poor Sausage :hugs: I hope u manage to get something sorted.
Well I had my cat nap :rofl: Im now having a late lunch of toast with primular cheese lol (ham) I managed to bring up some washing from dryer ready to pack lol. I will get this done lol....and to think Im always nagging hubby to get it done a few days before when he goes away lol.


----------



## aflight84

well she just put more temp filling over the whole and wants to do an even bigger filling but i'm goign to a new one on saturday and will get rid of her as soon as i know thi snew one as tkane me on!


----------



## samzi

oi sparks. whats yer name :p i wanna add you to fb!!!


----------



## samzi

also i possibly think i felt pip before...for real!!!!

i was hungry and my stomach was rumbling, and i had my hand resting on lil bump and felt the gurgle type feeling right to the left hand side of lil bump...few mins later i felt it again. then i had a thought, maybe it was the vibrations from my tum rumbling that made where pip is, do that? argh i dunnoooooooo. then i thought wait it cant be, thats daft, it was right near to hip bone and in a bit


----------



## aflight84

samzi add me too


----------



## samzi

ok :D


----------



## samzi

pm me your full names ladies :)


----------



## 3 girlies

samzi it sounds like it was your baby :happydance:


----------



## samzi

do you really think so? :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

yep its around the right time & in the right place, bet it was your little baby!! xx


----------



## samzi

ooh i hope so!

didnt think a rumbling stomach would make down that way rumble too :rofl: never had it before being preg so maybe it WAS pip ooh i really hope so!!

going to concentrate later on when its bed time, but bet he will be hiding from me :lol:


----------



## 3 girlies

my baby is lazy, only really started moving about today.


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow girlies, your feeling your little bubs, i cant wait to have that feeling again:)
how are you all today? ive got a few bits to do today and another driving lesson :wacko:
hope your all well :)


----------



## 3 girlies

ive just sent paul to the shop to get some custard creams, i blame tudor for mentioning them the other day :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

:rofl: sorry Heidi!

im a little confused you all seen my positive OPK the other day and after that they seem to go negative. well cut a long story short ive fallen of the wagon and im back to being a POAS addict :) so started peeing on random sticks again last night :blush:, and my OPKs are not a positive but almost the 2nd line is that dark anyway peed on an IC and thought i seen something but im thinking it could be a possible evap as there evaps come up quickly. but my opks are still dark and i dont understand i assumed i ovulated as i had had all the cramps etc. so now i have no idea what my body is doing.

is it possible to ovulate after AF?


----------



## Tudor Rose

My OPKs so far today
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## aflight84

defo positive babes could be you're in for a short cycle?


----------



## Tudor Rose

well im 2dpo today so i dont know why there positive!!!!!! dont really wanna pee on a proper test as it wil be :bfn: just hope it wasnt a failed ovulation the other day and im due to ovulate for real as i wont be able to DTD til monday!!!


----------



## aflight84

oh i don't know babes all that stuff confuses me i just went by my CBFM as that was the only thing that made sense hehe


----------



## 3 girlies

it could be that you are going to ovulate (& didnt the other day) 
mine went through a stage of always being positive when i hadnt ovulated.
OR it could be that the positive opk is a sign of early pregnancy, mine stayed dark after id ovulated which it had never done before! Sorry im not much help.


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx anyway hun, i may just see what happens, my cervix is not how it was the other day its shut now the other day it was, high soft and open. why cant getting be pregnant be straight forward


----------



## aflight84

well i figured its easy for teenages who don't want it! So i went at it like a teenager the month i fell! that felt pretty easy hehe


----------



## Tudor Rose

TMI i had alot of CM mixed with AF this cycle which is unusual for me! now staring at 3 almost positive OPKS my cm is not fertile cm. might just get a pg test and pee. i will feel stupid if its :bfn:


----------



## aflight84

i had major increased CM before my BFP! and i got my bfp CD26 which is mega early!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i think its :bfn: now i do feel stupid!


----------



## aflight84

ahh tudor you're not stupid! just hang in there! it could still be a bfp!


----------



## samzi

god girls, i just had such a fright! read my journal for info

/breathe


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im confuddled

I been using opks despite dh telling me not too and have had the control line then a faint one thats got darker each time i do it... Does that mean im due to ovulate and it will get darker as the days pass till its classed a postive opk or can i get two lines and not ovulate at all and they just get fainter


----------



## aflight84

you should get two days of two lines faint or dark but it can vary if there's hormone inbalance. it could be your body trying to get back to normal x x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

yay lets see what tomorrows opk brings lol


----------



## aflight84

fingers crossed babes x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

well my opks are back to positive now! but my cm and cervix is not what i would call fertile! so gonna nod off sleep on couch and wait for DH get home then jump him, just means i.l be buggered tomorrow in work going bed so late, the thing we do to get pregnant! i am now that desperate to get pregnant i.l do anything, dont think i could go another month! one of the mums from school had her baby on wednesday she was in the playground today she had a little boy 10lbs 1oz hes so gorgeous!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Y'OUCH... Thats a big boy!!! All the mums up here are sporting a bump...musta been busy. 

If i jumpt on DH he'd think id lost my marbles and phone the men in white jackets to collect me

Good Luck ( i was guna say thinking of you but that would just be plain weird!!!!)


----------



## Tudor Rose

:rofl: your hilarious kayleigh!!!!
must be something in the water (pregnant bellies)


----------



## aflight84

you know there was something in the local news the other day our maternity unit couldn't cope with the amount of women in labour so had to shut they say the recession has had an impact as people can't afford to go out so they have fun at home instead haha


----------



## Tudor Rose

too true! its the goverments fault! as usual!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I think its the amount of unemployed down here or the attraction of more benefits!!!! From what ive seen in my area they certainly dont want the kids, or they dont seem too. :growlmad:

Cant wait to movvveeee from this chavtastic place.


----------



## Tudor Rose

Hiya girls hope you.ve had a nice weekend! im feeling all positive this month, i hope i get my :bfp: well ive been keeping and eye on my cervix position and well last night and today its disappeared i cant get it hardly. going off thurdays EWCM, positive opk and high soft cervix im now 3dpo :) normally my cervix is back low and hard. trying not to get my hopes up on my cervix positions but its something different then normal!!!


----------



## aflight84

Hey girls

kayleigh you moving? 
 
tudor i'm keeping everything and more crossed for you! x x x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Good weekend thanx, quiet for a change.

Everything so far sounds promising Tudor!!!!

Im trying to get out of London to the south coast. Want to be near nan (grandads ill) and my real dad has mental issues so need to be near him too!


----------



## aflight84

oh really i'm sorry to hear that. 
i live in essex and i love it here!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Happy 12 Weeks Anna!! :wohoo:

well apart from my cervix ive been feeling like im going to come on my period with period cramps! im not symptom spotting i promise, i was in work before and i was rubbing my lower tum cos of the cramps and thought im not due on yet!

so just ordered 20 pg test of ebay :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

just a quick hello :wave: im out all morning, cervix has moved again! (it has a mind of its own) im not going to symptom spot any more!!!! im going to forget im in the 2WW.........who am i kidding :)

hey sparkle how was your romantic weekend away?

how are all you other ladies today!

it my friends funeral today :( RIP
i.l be back on later!


----------



## aflight84

ahh thanks tudor can't believe i'm 12 weeks already!

hope the pregnancy tests come soon mrs! can't wait to see the positive!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i hope i do see apositive test soon! there was a women at the bus stop with a 6 months old baby girl she was gorgeous i could of run off with her (i wouldnt)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Having a p** day lol :growlmad:


Ive given up with the opks. Hubby has hidden them from me as i started obsessing again! Hes a 'itll happen, when it happens' type of bloke. Erm not quick enough lol.
I used the opk for 5 days, got a line every day but they were faint, one of the days was dark but dont think it was dark enough. Maybe im still not ovulating yet. Such a boring wait. I think im the only woman on here thatl be excited to see :af:

Hope all is well with you guys

Oh on a good note i finished the Time travellers wife on Saturday. Not bad, two nights of back to back reading. I love every second and to cheer me up hubbys taking me to see it at the cinema :happydance:


----------



## samzi

im so dissappointed. i was positive i felt pip last night. i had a load of popping over a space of 15 mins down and to the left, i felt about 10 pops maybe more, got all excited, only to have to let a bit of gas out :cry: after that there was no more. gutted :cry:


----------



## Tudor Rose

its could of beein pip and him.her moving caused disruption with your digestive system which caused the gas.

kayleigh! i loved the book cant wait see the film:)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I sobbed my heart out at the end. I love books where its easy to imagine your in their position. Although sleeping with old hubby whilst younger hubby is in bed is abit weird. Or vice versa (cant remember which way round it was) 

Had a few images running through my head tho lol....

Hmmm be easier to get pg too


----------



## Abblebubba

Heya its been awhile since i posted in here, i hope you are all ok?
I have a cold and i had it for my party on saturday and i started losing my voice, not impressed!. :growlmad:
My little bubba has a cold tooo bless him, hes all snotty and coughing, taking him to the doctors later.
On the up side my OH is back, im soooo happy to see him its mad! after 5 loooong weeks there was tears and everything :blush:. Then we went to Burger King LOOOL 
Today im sitting in doors debating doing the hoovering and cleaning of house and talking on here waiting for James to get home from work at 8pm... 
Have a nice day girlies :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

oh wow i cant believe how much tyler jay has grown, hes stunning :)


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 

kayleigh sorry hubby isn't playing ball but maybe just relaxing and enjoying it might help things settle down. I always find when i'm waiting for somethign time goes so much slower anyway!

Sam i think bubs will start giving you descreat kicks pretty soon they'll feel like wallops before you know it! hehe

so glad to have you back abs x x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

Kayleigh Lou said:


> I sobbed my heart out at the end. I love books where its easy to imagine your in their position. Although sleeping with old hubby whilst younger hubby is in bed is abit weird. Or vice versa (cant remember which way round it was)
> 
> Had a few images running through my head tho lol....
> 
> Hmmm be easier to get pg too

she was sleeping with young hubby whilst old one was in bed (old one had had the snip, young one got her pg) yep i agree that would be wierd.


----------



## Abblebubba

2 girlies said:


> oh wow i cant believe how much tyler jay has grown, hes stunning :)

Aws thankyouu, yeahh i know he looks big when i look at his old suits, im like he wouldnt even get one foot in that now :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

they grow so quick dont they, he is gorgeous, hes got a cheeky smile!


----------



## Sparklebaby

BOING BOING......Whta I miss......any gossip??? did ya miss me???
missed u guys but had a lovely babymoon....other than some serious pain that had me in tears on the phone on friday morning to my Midwife.
I have a 4cm cyst on the right hand side on my ovary and I think there maybe a problem with it.....I cant think of anything else it could be. just hope it aint getting bigger cause I know im going to have to possibly suffer with this pain now for the next 3 months cause they cant do anything about the cyst whil im preg unless it causes me a risk.
fingers crossed it dont. I can just about walk, it hurts to sit upright and lay down - well turning over anyway. :( anyway flying visit....will be online tomorro to tell u all about my baby moon xxxx and to update my journal xxxx Love you all :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

hey lisa my counsins girlfriend had this but over time it disappeard apparently in pregnancy hormones can make cysts form i'm sure it's nothing to worry about but if it doesn't disappear they'll remove it after bubs comes. hope it's not causing you too much pain babes x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey All

Lisa: Could that have been the cause of your back pain? How was your mini break? All good i hope. 

xxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ooooooo Just opened a fountune cookie and this is what i got: 

Nature, time and patience are the three best physicians.

Thats put me in a good mood today


----------



## aflight84

oh cool. so how will you use them?!


----------



## Sparklebaby

oooooo Kayleigh....all sounds like they add up to a :bfp: lol.

hey ho all. how are we all. thanks for the info Anna....someone else said they could acually vanish too. I dont feel so bad today...although I do still have the pain.
I cant believe Im back at work :cry: lol.......oh well I guess Il have to find myself a countdown to maternity leave lol....can only be about 12 weeks now??? lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

i had a cyst when i was pregnant with Reese, it disappeared by 22 weeks.

I am soooo bored, Reese is at school, Roxie is in bed having a nap, paul is asleep on the sofa so im...............................eating a huge bag of galaxy minstrels lol, they are lovely!!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:shock: HEIDI!!!!!!! tut lol go girl.....wheres mine though??? lol xxxx :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

lisa when you planning to go on mat leave?


----------



## Sparklebaby

:shock: OMG OMG :shock:
Just worked out I have 10 weeks left :shock: i plan to take it at end of nov


----------



## aflight84

oh wicked! not long now chick! I got 170 days yet!


----------



## Tudor Rose

hi girls glad you enjoued your baby moon lisa, ive had the most stressful day ever!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls, im on a real downer today dont know why! im so fed up, im sick of thinking about babies all the time, im thinking if i dont get my positive this month im going to stop ttc, im getting so depressed over it! im just fed up! it doesnt seem to bother OH he hardly mentions it. why does getting pregnant have to be so hard?
sorry for the depressing ramblings i feel beaten and exhausted by it all! plus dont feel great think im getting tonsilitus AGAIN! for the 11th time this year!


----------



## aflight84

oh Tudor i'm so sorry you're feeling like this i used to get that way all the time. After nearly 3 years it really starts to get to you! But you know it's worth it in the end to see those two lines and know that you're carrying that little special package! 
The month i fell i just thought sod it didn't update my chart properly just took readings and did it every now and then enjoyed the sex for a change and it worked! 

As for the tonisilitis get to a dr's hunny 11 times this year is just bad they need to be got rid of! xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Holy [email protected] come back from shopping and had the urge to POAS an IC and within an min th thought i saw a line and though, nah impossible 2mins later i checked againand there is a very very faint line so POAS again thinking could be an early evap and the faint line come up again, but it is so very faint i think ive managed catch it on my camara phone, if i can get the pics on my P.C i.l post it!


----------



## Tudor Rose

damn phone if it is my :bfp: and the lines get darker i will be able to catch it with my regular camara!


----------



## dawny690

:dance: Im excited for you tudor :D xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx, im keeping an open mind, im prone to chemical pregnancies and IC are prone to evaps, plus im only 7dpo!!!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Come on babe PMA PMA PMA PMA :smug: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG Tudor i'm so excited for you see told you! heheh x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:




GOODLUCKSIES 


xxxxxx​


----------



## Tudor Rose

Doubt you can see it my camara is crap


----------



## Tudor Rose

can you?
 



Attached Files:







HPT 1.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 14


----------



## dawny690

I can see a faint line babe xxxx


----------



## dawny690

P.s looks like my first :bfp: xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh i hope this is it!!!!


----------



## dawny690

I have everything crossed for you (even my legs) ask my hubby :rofl: just dont feel like :sex: tbh (sorry tmi) xxxx


----------



## aflight84

i can see it!!!! that's how mine started chick


----------



## samzi

im not sure if i can see it cos im at work and cant tilt the monitor in all directions to properly inspect it :lol: il have a look when home!


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx samzi!


----------



## dawny690

This was my first hint of a :bfp: tudor babe it looks like yours xxxx

https://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh34/dawny690/test/DSCI0114.jpg


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh i can hardly believe it! (breathes) need to calm down!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

maybe thats why i feel so crabby!


----------



## Tudor Rose

p.s those who are friends on facebook please dont say anything on there, as i wanna get to 12 weeks 1st before i say anything (thats is this is definatly :bfp:)

wheres sparkle today????


----------



## dawny690

F'X sounds excatly like my symptoms babe so sounding very very good :D xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> p.s those who are friends on facebook please dont say anything on there, as i wanna get to 12 weeks 1st before i say anything (thats is this is definatly :bfp:)

Dont think I have you on FB anyway but if I did I wouldnt dream of it same as I dont want anything said on mine and it hasnt :D xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

you do have me on fb :)




this just doesnt feel real!!!! i have to go and work with my MIL tonight!!!!! how am i gonna keep my trap shut!!! just thought! my SIL wedding i.l be around 36 weeks!!!!


----------



## aflight84

YAY! Ready to pop that'll be ace hehe she'll be blushing you'll be blooming


----------



## Sparklebaby

Bing bong :flower:

:haha: EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK check u out Tudor :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup: nice one baby girl. sorry i not been around today, so so busy at work next few days :sleep:

I am so bowled over for you hunny :haha: heheheheheheh TUDOR GOT :bfp: whoop whoop :yipee: :dust: I hope this is it for you babes and I hope it stays super sticky for you so that you have a happy and healthy 8 months :cloud9::happydance::kiss::hugs::dance::yipee::friends::headspin::wohoo:

oh and I wont mention anything on facebook till u say so hun xxxxxxxx :shhh: :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

i still cant believe it tbh, ive got to go work now and im all excited!!!


----------



## aflight84

so glad i text lisa hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks Anna :hugs: good job Im at home init lol. seriously was just saying I am bowled over with the lot of you. all we need now is KayleighLou.....and....um....forgot other girls name :blush: sorry heheheh
BABY BRAIN

OMG yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for tudor. just take ur time ok hun. no lifting any thing heavy, make sure u make something up if need be like dodgy back lol :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

im in charge tonight so i will have everyone else running round i.l be doing my paperwork in the office and handing out medications.:)


----------



## Sparklebaby

good girl :hugs: heheheheh

Well I just come back form my 25 week antenatal appt....
BP fine
Peepee fine
Bump size fine
beany on the other hand is a naughty beany :rofl: wouldnt sit still for the dr to measure her heart rate lol. :nope::baby:
but she said all was ok hehehehehe

Oh did i say??? I applied for another job at work, a higher grade job, I had my interview a few fridays back.....well :happydance::happydance::haha: I got the job :winkwink: hehehehehe more money for mummy and beany :) :happydance::coffee::thumbup:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Congrats Tudor Rose!!!!!!! Well Chuffed :happydance::hugs:

Glad bubs is growing nicely Lisa, was looking a baby girl clothes today :winkwink:


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol hey Kayleigh....I have added some new bump pics online.....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...1-plus-size-bump-pictures-23.html#post3070961 hehehehe


----------



## 3 girlies

great bump lisa :thumbup:

i commented on your test in the gallery tudor, congrats :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks Heidi xxxx


----------



## aflight84

can't beleive today is finally here i'm so excited - how am i going to keep all this fluid down haha


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol i found myself drinking and peeing all the time when I had my scan lol, if u have to pee make sure u top up again lol. I was told that i didnt need a full bladder despite it saying so on the letter. but every hospital diff i guess, pluss u being early too they would prob need more beef to push against :)

*I WISH MY CHILD WOULD GET WHATEVER IS POKING ME IN THE HIP OUT* grrrrrrr lol

felt beany again last night too :happydance: we getting proper kicks now lol xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

you know what i did, the hospital was about half hours drive away! so i would start drinking once i was in the car, as you can sometimes have to wait as they can run over with appointments, that way it was bearable having the scan.

i feel dreadful this morning, in work last night felt alot of pulling on my right side and some time sharp twinges felt like i had a stitich in my uterus. but got up today im so tired going to go an get my head down in a mo on the couch, i feel:sick: its like i had a heavy night on the town last night, POAS again this morning the line was more or less the same,

think im due around 30th may if this one sticks!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Sparklebaby said:


> lol hey Kayleigh....I have added some new bump pics online.....
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...1-plus-size-bump-pictures-23.html#post3070961 hehehehe


wow sparkle! thats a great bump hun!


----------



## Sparklebaby

teehee.....hey newbie pregnant lady :hugs:
thanks for nice comments. hope that the fact ur feelin pooeeeee is gonna be a good sign that its gonna stay sticky for you. :hugs:
defo get some rest when u can babes. I found the first 12 weeks or so the worst on the tiredness front so defo sleep when u can. xxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG Girls that was AMAZING!


----------



## Tudor Rose

how did it go hun!


----------



## aflight84

it was just unreal bubs has changed so much looked like s/he was sleeping then i had a hiccup and s/he started to fidget and then did a headstand hehe. could see all Roo's spine and little fingers and toes i'm just amazed by it all now it's really all going on in my tummy hehe


----------



## samzi

:happydance:


----------



## aflight84

your turn now sam then you have to tell us all pink or blue! 

can't belive i've got min booked for just 3 weeks time i can't wait roll on 10th October hehe


----------



## Tudor Rose

thats great news hun!


----------



## 3 girlies

wow anna sounds great, any pics????? :)

sorry you are feeling rubbish tudor, im still being sick now :(


----------



## aflight84

just uploaded to my avatar


----------



## Sparklebaby

tooooooooooooooooo cute :hugs: ha ha xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

hehe - are we thinking pink or blue?


----------



## 3 girlies

im going to guess girl, its a great pic xx


----------



## aflight84

hehe 3 weeks to go and we will know for sure!


----------



## 3 girlies

mines tomorrow, at 2:30pm, im nervous!!


----------



## aflight84

oh wicked! you must be so excited!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow anna there great!!!! heidi bet you cat wait, i think you will be on team blue!


----------



## samzi

love it! :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

heheheheh Anna I think Girl too.....

but thats only looking at ur avatar....if i could get a closer look......I might change my mind lol.

Heidi u must be so so excited. u gonna find out or u still not sure? I hope all goes well for you hun. I recall hubby and I coming out like cheshire cats....the cheesiest of grins on our faces hehehehehehe :haha:

Good luck hun. 
Then we have Samzi on Monday? or is that tues lol heheheheheh awwwwwwwwwwwwwww bumpage all round :)
Queen bump is proud or her Princess Bumps :) :hugs:
and cant wait for Kayleigh to join us :) xxxxx :kiss::hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

im not sure if im finding out or not, everyone keeps saying text me when you find out the sex, not hope its healthy, it pisses me off!! My friend is going to the pub tomorrow night "to socialise" as she put it & she didnt even ask me if i wanted to come, its round the corner from my house & shes going with my twin, what, am i not allowed to socialise coz im pregnant??!!! Then she says "dont forget to ring me".....er NO!!!!!!

sorry for the rant but its really annoyed me.

What do you think should i find out or not?


----------



## bumble b

2 girlies said:


> im not sure if im finding out or not, everyone keeps saying text me when you find out the sex, not hope its healthy, it pisses me off!! My friend is going to the pub tomorrow night "to socialise" as she put it & she didnt even ask me if i wanted to come, its round the corner from my house & shes going with my twin, what, am i not allowed to socialise coz im pregnant??!!! Then she says "dont forget to ring me".....er NO!!!!!!
> 
> sorry for the rant but its really annoyed me.
> 
> What do you think should i find out or not?

heids i think you should find out but don't tell anyone except me & b&b ladies!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw heidi....:hugs: that does suck. maybe you should go to the same pub.....invite some mates to go with you but sit in another corner and if they say anything then say well.....where was my invite to yours.......only kidding but thats how I would feel, :hugs: wish I could give u a big cuggle :) :hugs::kiss:

Its completely up to you......I know being healthy is more important and despite what you might like to have isnt going to change what u are really having.....but u have to remember u have to go through a long ol time before finding out for real. if u can handle that dont let anyone pressure you into finding out.....if they ask say Im having a yello baby lol.

Hey Bumble......:dohh: remembers ur name hahahaha. how u doing chicken?? xxxx :hugs: not seen u about much, either that or us lot are far too addicted to this site lol. where are u in ur cycle?


----------



## 3 girlies

i think Hayley has the right idea lol

yeah lisa theres no way im telling her when im not allowed to "socialise" with her!!

theres no way i can wait 20 weeks!!! The thing is i'm not bothered if its a boy or girl, i love my babies, all 3 of them (sounds strange saying 3 lol)


----------



## bumble b

Sparklebaby said:


> aw heidi....:hugs: that does suck. maybe you should go to the same pub.....invite some mates to go with you but sit in another corner and if they say anything then say well.....where was my invite to yours.......only kidding but thats how I would feel, :hugs: wish I could give u a big cuggle :) :hugs::kiss:
> 
> Its completely up to you......I know being healthy is more important and despite what you might like to have isnt going to change what u are really having.....but u have to remember u have to go through a long ol time before finding out for real. if u can handle that dont let anyone pressure you into finding out.....if they ask say Im having a yello baby lol.
> 
> Hey Bumble......:dohh: remembers ur name hahahaha. how u doing chicken?? xxxx :hugs: not seen u about much, either that or us lot are far too addicted to this site lol. where are u in ur cycle?

i pop on every now & again for a quick catch up. i'm on cd 67!!! but finally according to fertility friend i'm 7dpo :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

eeeeeeeeeeeeek congrats hun. fingers crossed for you xxxxx could we have another :bfp: coming our way????

Heidi....only u can make the choice hun, maybe see how u both feel when u get in there. it just rolled off our tongues when she said and if u want to find out the sex......OOOOO YES PLS. we wanna know if our baby has a hotdog or hamburger :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

yay for 7 dpo :happydance: oh how i miss poas line spotting lol :hugs:

i can drink tea again...mmmm it tastes good :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

mmmmmm tea! I been drinking it....Im starting to think its a mild craving???? along with the bananananananananananaanana milk lol. i havent had tea for yrs (usually a coffee drinker) but find myself going for tea now rather than coffee. hehehehe. 
I miss the POAS days too lol pretty sure mine would explode if i did one now. hahaha


----------



## bumble b

2 girlies said:


> yay for 7 dpo :happydance: oh how i miss poas line spotting lol :hugs:
> 
> i can drink tea again...mmmm it tastes good :)

its ok heidi, i have a day off tomorrow so you can put your line spotting abilities to the test, i have 25 ic so that should keep us going for say....a couple of hours lol


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeek congrats hun. fingers crossed for you xxxxx could we have another :bfp: coming our way????
> 
> Heidi....only u can make the choice hun, maybe see how u both feel when u get in there. it just rolled off our tongues when she said and if u want to find out the sex......OOOOO YES PLS. we wanna know if our baby has a hotdog or hamburger :rofl:

i have a feeling its a girl so i want to prove that im right lol, i will let you know :thumbup:


----------



## 3 girlies

bumble b said:


> 2 girlies said:
> 
> 
> yay for 7 dpo :happydance: oh how i miss poas line spotting lol :hugs:
> 
> i can drink tea again...mmmm it tastes good :)
> 
> its ok heidi, i have a day off tomorrow so you can put your line spotting abilities to the test, i have 25 ic so that should keep us going for say....a couple of hours lolClick to expand...

:happydance: might have to treat you to a superdrug too :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

I'm thinking i'mg oing to find out and only tell a few family and friends and you lovely girlson bnb the rest can just wait!


----------



## Sparklebaby

heidi - superdrug are the best lol but that would be too easy if ur playing guess if theres a line or not lol.

I have got a sharp stabbin pain in my right side OUCH! dunno if my cyst again or beany? hmmmmmmm....anyways my lovlies....I really should get myself some dinner so Il bid u all fairwell til tomorro.
If for whatever reason I dont get on during the day gd luck with the Scan Heidi. I hope everything is ok....Im sure it will be :hugs: text me if i aint about xxxx 

Love Ya'll xxxx :hugs::kiss:


----------



## aflight84

here you go list this big enough 

https://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/mali84/IMG00012.jpg


----------



## 3 girlies

anna yeah im sticking with girl!! what do you think you are having?


----------



## Tudor Rose

how can you tell heidi? the sonograph didnt have to point out to me when i was having DS when she was measuring his legs i seen it and i said, is that what i think it is? :rofl: so that couldnt be kept a surprise! :)


----------



## 3 girlies

im not happy, paul is snoring in bed so im downstairs having a cuppa before i kill him aaaarrrrgggghhhh MEN!! im tired & its freezing downstairs!


----------



## Tudor Rose

:rofl: i woke OH up in the night as he was snooring, it drivies me bonkers! poor you! you need your rest too! i always find garath (OH) snores more when hes had a drink so i always make him sleep on the sofa, then again i think our new sofa is comfier then our bed! :)

lets us know how you get on hun!


how are you lovely ladies?
i still feel yucky and buggered! im so tired, had to jump in a cool shower this morning i couldnt keep my eyes open they was stinging like hell, i was in bed for 9.30pm last night as well and slept right through.


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw Heidi u poor sausage....I hope u managed to get back to sleep again. :hugs: good luck today with the scan xxxx thinking of you xxxx

I hate the snoring issue too.....thankfully I still have a spare bed to sleep on in the spare room so I just go in there :)


----------



## dawny690

I think most of us feel :sleep: right now I know I do but im normally hot and hubby is cold :haha: which is totally unusual for me :D how you doing tudor? xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

been the doctors this morning, she wouldnt do a test as its before my period, but i took mine anyway to show her, she checked my cervix (due to my past history) my cervix is open :( and the cyst is growing back :cry: which means im almost certain to miscarry again. so thats it im beaten now for good!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: hun I really hope that you dont hun xxxx


----------



## aflight84

tudor is there nothing they can do re that cyst and stopping things and helping the pregnancy progress?


----------



## Tudor Rose

got to make it past my period first before she will do anything, if i dont miscarry before then i can get a stitch put in my cervix to seal it.


----------



## aflight84

maybe ask if you can have progesterone like i did to help support the pregnancy too


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Dont give up hope. Fingers are crossed for you Tudor. :hugs:

Went swimming today and managed ten lengths before admitting defeat! Knackered now. Hoping to lose some weight before falling pg. Maybe itll help.

Much love to all

Good luck today Heidi, although youve probably already been seen!!! 

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hope everything turns out ok tudor, keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## dawny690

2 girlies said:


> hope everything turns out ok tudor, keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx

Good luck today im at work later so wont know what your having til 9pm tomorrow :cry: :growlmad: unless someone texts me :flower:


----------



## aflight84

heidi getting really excited now hehe


----------



## 3 girlies

im soooo nervous but excited at the same time, im still guessing girl, i bet im right!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Can I be different and say :blue: boy (only cos im always wrong :D ) xxxxx


----------



## samzi

i say....i dont know :lol:

my scan is on monday and i think boy! wonder if im right :lol:


----------



## 3 girlies

its lazy & doesnt move much at all so its going to take after my hubby lol. I hope i get a good pic as they use brand new scanners at st johns now, in hd or something they said!!


----------



## samzi

ooh sounds very posh


----------



## dawny690

What time is your scan heidi? xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

im back & on team pink, shes perfect!! :)


----------



## aflight84

YAY congratulations babes! that's fab!!!!

the just parents prediction things have been right so far with anyone i know who's done one!


----------



## 3 girlies

heres my little princess number 3!! :) ......
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/001.jpg


----------



## Sparklebaby

she is adorable Heidi.....congratulations :) hehehehehe fantastic picture. thank you for texting me. :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh and PS HAPPY 20 WEEKS :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks Lisa. 20 weeks till i get to hold her in my arms, cant wait. xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehehehehe scray init....mind u like i said before u know what its like, this will be my first time lol and i got under 15 eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :shock:


----------



## 3 girlies

you will be fine, its the fear of the unknown for you...... & the fear of the known for me :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

pmsl love it! xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Happy 20 weeks heidi and congratulations on baby girl 3!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

seeing the doc again on wednesday and seeing what happens from thier, i.l be late as of sunday.


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw tudor....good luck darling. are u gonna test again??? maybe use a superdrug test xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck tudor, ill be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Congrats 3 girlies ;)

Lovely scan pics


----------



## Sparklebaby

sigh......Morning girls....Ive a good mind to sirt down and do fek all but I cant. soooo much to do and with a reality check that its less than 15 weeks to go??? I best get my finger outta my butt and sort this spare room out AGAIN! I did all this a while ago and because it had no purpose in life it got filled with crap again :cry::hissy:
oh well........time for another cuppa me thinks lol.....ooooo Morning Beany :) :baby:


----------



## 3 girlies

aaaarrrrggggghhhhh, men, my hubby has pissed me off big time!! He took £20 out of my purse & wouldnt tell me why he wanted it, hes off out to watch arsenal with his mates today & as its a season ticket so its all paid for, he gets a lift up there & back so why would he need £20, i know it sounds pathetic but that money was in my purse to get Reese & Roxie some new pjamas, so its not like im keeping it for me!!! He went mad & said hes never giving me any money again. Hes took his bank cards & slammed the door!!! 

sorry for the rant....bloody men!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh sweetie thats not good babes. not so bad if he had asked but not to tell u why is a bit much. maybe??? he needed cash for food or drink?? or petrol money for the lift? even so he should have asked you. :hugs: sorry u had a pant morning. xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

its just topped off my already shitty morning. He really upset me so i sent him a text saying he can use his money to buy his own flat lol. He should know better than to upset his hormonal wife :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh dear :hugs: hope ur day gets better and that you get a nice apology off him later on xxxx


----------



## samzi

ladies

2 DAYS TO GO!!!

i am so excited but so nervous at the same time. i hope everything is okay with pip. think of me on monday please! 8.20am sharp :p


----------



## 3 girlies

good luck samzi, hope you get some nice pics xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

If me and Hubby row its usually about money and funny enough your convo sounds alot like mine!!!!!!!

I dont have a prob with him taking the money but to be asked if its spare or has a purpose would be nice...


----------



## Sparklebaby

nice and early Samzi :) hehehehe do me a favour pls, I have got a project im doing all next week so i might not get on till after work, monday I start at 10 so unless i see results on here before i start pls text me to let me know all is ok hun. xxxx thanks xxxx


----------



## samzi

I think il be texting everyone i know as soon as im out :rofl:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Why is it everytime i do a pg test i imagine lines?????

:(


----------



## Sparklebaby

imagine lines???? have u done one then? can we see??? what type of test is it? i find the ones in plastic case are better off with the cover removed to see anything as sometimes reflections can bounce off window. xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ive done a cheapie thing. I thought i could see something but hubby thinks ive gone mad. Ive ripped apart those plastic thingys before :blush:

I think im just wishing a line there :wacko:


----------



## Sparklebaby

can u send me a picture? or post one on here?? just on PMA for now xxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

My camera broke, hubby threw a suitcase on it :growlmad:

and it wont pick it up on my phone...

Its getting fainter as time passes..whats an evap like????


----------



## Sparklebaby

not had one but i think its a line but no colour??? someone correct me if im wrong. wish I could see it.......
do me a big favour...pls.....if u can, get a superdrug one. wish I had a spare for you. they aint that expensive and they a lot stonger than the cheapies etc. they 10miu.
fingers crossed for you that it is a line.
leave it a few days, take a superdrug one and send me a pic to my phone if u have any suspicions. xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ill see if i can pick one up either 2moz or monday. Shame i aint got one round the corner. Hubbys just gone into croydon too...


----------



## Sparklebaby

good luck babes. xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

my test this morning was negative after a 1st response faint positive last night, hubby thinks we should stop. he was telling me just now maybe i should just go for my career. not had any bleeding etc or pain, is it possible to miscarry with out bleeding?? i.l have to google that one,
ive begged hubby to give it another 6-9 months i cant give up just yet! on top of the OH and my mum are at logger heads with each other which is stressing me out big time!!!! just so fed up right now.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Dont give up just yet. Maybe try another test tomorrow morning??

xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh darling no.... pls dont give up. Im pretty sure u can get a fake neg?? I would wait until monday and then test again but use a superdrug one. xxxx Praying for you babes. xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx girllies :cry:
feeling a tad sorry for my self knocked my ankle on a wheelchair in work, anyway its been throbbing all day and just put my pjs on and its all swollen :( so OH strapped it up for me :(


----------



## 3 girlies

aww tudor :hugs: 

i am tired, i tried to sort out the nursery today but just spent ages going aaahhhh at all the cute things & didnt sort any out lol!! I am going to asdas tomorrow coz Reese wants to pick something for her baby sister. She is very excited!!

its weird coz my girls look so different we havent got a clue if this one will be dark like paul or blonde like me! Roxie is the only person on pauls side who has blue eyes.


----------



## Tudor Rose

aww bless, both my kids are blonde and blue eyes like my OH so im hoping baby no3 will have dark hair dark eyes like me :)

off to work in a mo, didnt sleep a wink last night as my anklle was hurting alot!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

My girls are so alike. I get 'are they twins' alot! Isabella is blondie like me and Eleanor is Browny blonde. Oh is really dark...when we went Turkey people thought he was from there. Their eyes are bizarre, Izzies change colour but usually are green and Ellas are a very light brown (almost green). 

Hope your ankle gets better soon Tudor. Cant be helping much. I pulled a muscle in my leg when i was swimming yesterday. Ouchies


----------



## Sparklebaby

what are we like in here huh! lol mmmmmwah to tudors ankle and mmmmmwah to Kayleighs leg muscle. blow kiss you understand, dont want you lot think im going all pervy on you lol.
Well what a morning I have had hehehehehe,

After being up a few hours we were sitting watching start of north run and hubby says to me "Love you Darling" I wasa distracted by something outside and whilst I was being nosey I replied with "Morning" :rofl: WTF was that all about. lol talk about baby brain :haha:

Just been on facebook to find out a friend of mine who was expecting and not due for another 2 weeks has just had a baby girl :) hehehehehe sooooooo cute, and the daddy hugging and kissing the baby photo too cute for words lol. 
she was moaning on friday early eve about being fed up and wanting the baby out....well she had her saturday morning at 6.52am lol bless her.

awwwwwwwwwww. well....I guess i better get on with the spare room again. Oh and I need to make a very important greetings card for a very special friend :winkwink:. hahahaha I dont think she would forgive me if I gave her a shop bought one lol. :haha:

L8rs xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck today samzi!!!!!!

well i still havent had a bleed or anything??:shrug: had a lot of unusual twinges and pulling, still feel crappy! may test again today,

well my ghost is back, dont know if i mentioned a while agao there was something in my house well everything went quiet for a while and started back up last night, the spirit is a little girl, (well thats what i sensed, my mums a spiritualist and i pick things up from time to time) when i 1st heard it last night i thought it was my daughter going the loo, i hadnt fallen back sleep and i heard something outside my bedroom door and it ran upstairs to the attic conversion but stoped at the top of the stairs, it didnt go in my daughter room, i prayed and blessed the house then it went quiet so i went back sleep, but there has been a lot of arguements lateley between the kids and i and my OH and i and spirits grow in energy from negativity. so trying to keep that to a minimum, i know you think i sound :wacko: but i share everything with you girls so i might as well share this with you too! :)


----------



## 3 girlies

tudor, that would creep me out :shock: i will always make sure im happy in my house from now on lol!!

i woke up today & forgot i am pregnant, its the first time ive woke up & not stroked my bump, i feel a bit guilty :blush: i am feeling her kick me more everyday. I am so looking forward to meeting her in the new year :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

Hey Tudor I used to have ghosts/spirits at my mum's house it was all very odd. once i got used to them being there it wasn't so bad but the most reasurring thing was when my grandad died i used to wake it the night cos i felt someone sit at the end of my bed and it was him. i used to sit there for hours telling him what was goign on with my life. Now if i want to speak to nan and grandad i go to the crem and have on a few occasions had them answer me when i told them about Roo two white feathers fell to the ground by my feet god that makes me cry!

and by the way - TEST!!!!


----------



## bumble b

aflight84 said:


> Hey Tudor I used to have ghosts/spirits at my mum's house it was all very odd. once i got used to them being there it wasn't so bad but the most reasurring thing was when my grandad died i used to wake it the night cos i felt someone sit at the end of my bed and it was him. i used to sit there for hours telling him what was goign on with my life. Now if i want to speak to nan and grandad i go to the crem and have on a few occasions had them answer me when i told them about Roo two white feathers fell to the ground by my feet god that makes me cry!
> 
> and by the way - TEST!!!!

aww that is well sweet, it's nice to think people are watching over us like that. 

Hi tudor, let us know how you get on, fingers x'd for a nice strong line today.

well i've got a stomach ache today so i'm not holding out much hope that this is my month :cry:
i haven't done a test today because i just end up fed up for the day!
but on a happy note I'M GETTING A PUPPY WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO :happydance:
A chocolate lab hopefully, we are going to call her cocoa!


----------



## aflight84

needing a little pma myself today. the sickness is really starting to get me down it's daily at least once and i'm still loosing weight i'm down 8lbs now!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning ladies. cant promise il be about much this week, well not til evening anyways.....im in a diff office and dunno who im working with, so depends if I can sneak on or not lol.

Tudor I think u should test again but maybe leave it for another day???? use a superdrug one too. xxxx what bout you Kayleigh? anymore signs for you? xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

....ps oh and I have heard from samzi.....  :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey all

Love the idea of a ghost wandering around. Ive had a few spooky photos in this place and the kids occasionally get freaked out about something in there room. 

Aflight, have you been to the docs about your morning sickness. I thought there was something you could take if its really bad. Specially if your losing weight!

Just did a cheapie again and :bfn: so my lickle line was nothing but a figment of my imagination. This is pants!!!!

Hubby is working nights this week so im going to be sleeping all alone :(


----------



## aflight84

I haven't yet but i'm seriously thinking about it it's getting really bad now!


----------



## dawny690

I know what samzi is having :happydance: :yipee: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG why don't I know!!!!


----------



## aflight84

ok so now i know! hehe

so it would appear Team PMA all bate for team pink! Hope i follow soon! 3 weeks and we will know!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

:bfn: it was superdrug test, oh well!! i guess i should of expected it really!!! but why do i still feel sicky??? could be a tummy bug!

i dont know if i have the energy to go through it all again!!! i think i.l give up!

speaking of white feathers one dropped in front of me today whilst waiting to cross the road it was the fluffiest whitest feather i had ever seen.


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh and congrats to samzi!!!!! i know what shes having :)


----------



## aflight84

tudor could be you ovulated late and your hormones are still rising if you feel icky too. I'm going to keep everything crossed
maybe the feather was someone watching you to tell you everything would be ok! x


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw tudor and Kayleigh :hugs: all round. sorry to hear it was :bfn: ur not out though til I start to sing ok....lol xxxxx keep Positive :) xxxx


----------



## samzi

can you believe pip is a girl? i cant! :lol:


----------



## aflight84

that's so good sam i'm so made up for you!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehehe samzi........took me a while but you know its sunk in when you refer to it or Pip as she or your daughter or by a name :) :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

OMG you're making me so jealous girls i want to know already!


----------



## Sparklebaby

I HAVE DEVELOPED A WADDLE :baby::rofl:::haha:

just been out to get lunch and I felt a tap on the shoulder....it was a friend I havent seen for about 3 weeks and she said OMG.....Hello Mrs waddle :haha:
at least i know im not putting it on now with someone watching me from a distance that i didnt know about lol


----------



## samzi

you decided on names sparkle? we have :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

that was quick samzi!


----------



## samzi

:lol: we had chosen some months ago, then changed our minds on boy and girl names about 3 weeks ago, and decided on what we have now :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

i thought you were having a boy samzi, my amazing talent at guessing the sex has gone :rofl: Girls are fab, i absolutely love having little girlies, all the great clothes they have etc!!


----------



## samzi

im going shopping at the weekend with my george gift card to buy some bits :happydance: so exciting :D


----------



## Sparklebaby

yay for george :happydance: I was in asda the other day and they had loads of new bits in :hissy: i had to walk away....dont forget also the baby event at asda! til 27th.


----------



## samzi

yeah, i havent :lol: popped in yesterday but there was hardly anything there!! lil clothes are still on sale tho so yay. cant wait to get shopping!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

they usually have the baby event in Febuary as well!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Congrats Samzi...

Girls are much more interesting to buy for. I had to buy my cousin something the other day... you think i could find anything!!!!!!!! Settled on a puzzle and very odd looking jumper.


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol kayleigh. xx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hows the new department going?


----------



## aflight84

ASDA is the best! we had a good look around yesterday and picked up a couple of bits!


----------



## samzi

i swear ive been kicked twice by my cheeky girly :lol: it feels really strange.


----------



## aflight84

oh cool!


----------



## Sparklebaby

samzi,.... I found the feeling was almost like they were jumping on the other side of my cervix or bottom hole at one point lol. i always feel mine low down mainly but on the odd occaision i have felt up nr my belly button. xx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

You wait till their legs are up under your ribs lmao


----------



## Sparklebaby

ooooooooooooooooooooooo dat gotta hurt......i got awful heartburn and feel sick with it.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

ooo dear! Not good. Ollies working nights this week so im all alone. :( Quite scary


----------



## 3 girlies

24 days till my 4d scan :) now i know shes healthy i cant wait to see her little face!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

awwww! heidi bless, hope you had a settled night kayleigh, i hate is when im in the house an night with out garath especially with my spook back!

has a heart to heart with garath last night and he was saying he couldnt understand what changed we concieve our other 2 within 6 months and all was fine, he was blaming himself and his age, hes only 34 the daft bugger!!! but i told him its me, for some reason, im only 24 and having problems, so he has agreed that i will temp and do whatever this month he is going to take the male prenatal vitamins as well and fingers crossed, he said we have enough:sex: as it is, lol i said it needs to be timed right! so im temping, opking, and anything else i need to do, AF cramps have come and my headaches too :cry: so it is over for this month, but i need you PMA help me through this next month girlies if you dont mind :)


----------



## 3 girlies

tudor we are all here for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Its nice to know you haven't given up and your still trying. I'm also 24. Lots of :dust: to you for the upcoming month. 

I look at the women on this site that have been trying for years and i really do admire there courage and perseverance.

xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i know, they are unbelieveable!

i feel like giving up the i see a pregnant women and think i have to carry on, event houg i.l be doing everything im going to chill and relax not stress, (if i can help it) anyway got to take my 2 horrors to school, be back on later im working a late tonight (urg) i.l be sleepy tomorrow :(


----------



## aflight84

tudor we're here for you whenever you need us. 
as for hubby if he's at all worried there are things he can do too. Don't go blaming yourself either these things happen! x


----------



## Tudor Rose

https://www.babyandbump.com/kids-teenagers/193250-son-not-settling-into-school.html#post3113867 im at my wits end!!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

My girls settled in quite quickly but i have noticed some still haven't. Have you ever watched you son secretly once you've left?? I bet he's fine. Dont stress over it too much 

xx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Is there anything i can start taking to help improve chances of getting pg. I know about folic acid (this makes me feel abit queasy) but surely theres something else?? 

Someone mentioned Raspberry Leaf Tea but i looked it up and theyve said it can be used after 30 weeks or so into the pregnancy to help strength the uterus. So i dont need that yet!!


----------



## aflight84

agnus castas is suppose to help regulate your cycles, macca is suppose to help increase sperm levels and also increases female desire for it apart from that a good diet helped me


----------



## Sparklebaby

AW TUDOR HUN...ooops sorry bout caps.
i really do believe its all about timing too. you both know it can be done.....the strength of the sperm produced changes all the time as well....dont forget they have one heck of a journey to go through to reach the golden prize. most of the sperm would have dies off by the time it reaches it anyway and then it has to wait there and get to the egg if before release, and being now older sperm they will lack in energy levels. all a bit graphic i know but.......it all helps.

Just hold on in there babes and one day soon ul be wondering what all the fuss was about.
make sure u eat some healthy stuff.....i dont belive in all this going comletely too mad? as u see junkies and alchies falling preg all the time.
just be patient....try not to dwell on it too much...get in some serious love making, not the chore type. one day...one day! :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

i know how you feel though chick i went through all sorts to fall pregnant after being told it woudn't happen! it's worth the wait!


----------



## Sparklebaby

agreed :hugs: the day it happens all that hard work u had to get there vanishes in a blink of an eye. xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I'm off to the shops tomorrow morning to stock up on Vitamins and a thermometer lol. Already swimming and healthy eating. (though I'm gagging for a coffee!!!!) I seem to be putting on weight though...hopefully go up b4 i come down!

All that's needed now is a big ol' dose of PATIENCE!!!!

Is it safe to order Angus Castus off ebay or shall i go to a proper shop?


----------



## Sparklebaby

cant answer the agnus question hun but good for you. ur probably retaining some water but im sure it will all fall off soon xxxx


----------



## aflight84

i'm not sure if it's safe or not i got mine from zipvit online it's where i get all my herbal/vitamins


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ive heard of that place, i occasionally get a leaflet through the post. Dont they all come in bags rather than tubs


----------



## aflight84

you can select tubs or bags bags are better for the environment but if you're going to order regularly get tubs the first time then bags to top them up! that's what i do anyway


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Its not badly priced, better than ebay anyway!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

May go to my doctors to see whats okay to take with what tho!


----------



## samzi

felt baby again :happydance:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Yay i got a ticker and a piccy!!!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

aww your photo is so cute, how old are your girls?


----------



## Sparklebaby

is sulking.......Heidi didnt invite me to tea :( :cry: :rofl:
yayyyyyyyy to kayleigh...hehehehe....u know what I would blame??? (re ticker) :winkwink: :hugs: Im sure if i chopped mine off i would lose stones lol. when we meeting up again?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

LMAO...Im sure mine are about a stone each!!!!! :) 

Kiddies are 2 and 3

I was guna say im free next week if you fancy a catch up


----------



## Sparklebaby

Kayleigh - yeah sounds good hun...... thursday again??

I am having some weird sh!t dreams at the mo....lol does it sound right to have bad dreams about baby??? lol.
ie a few nights ago i dremt that i had alien belly then i saw toes poking out then all of a sudden she did a hard karate stle kick up into my ribs nr my heart and a foot actually burst out of my skin. lol


----------



## aflight84

hey girls

kayleigh be warned the dr wont recommend anything herbal and most likely wont have any knowledge of half the things you mention to them. 

yeah samzi that's fab feeling more real now?


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyy for anna being 31% cooked lol :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

hehe thanks lisa can't believe it's going so quick
i keep getting funny twingy type pains in my tummy very odd. is that normal?


----------



## samzi

im feeling really down :( OH went home this morning :cry:


----------



## dawny690

samzi said:


> im feeling really down :( OH went home this morning :cry:

:hugs: :friends: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

home? where's home?


----------



## samzi

he lives with grandparents in london. im in the midlands


----------



## aflight84

oh no i had no idea sorry babes. when is he back again?


----------



## Sparklebaby

can I have a huggle too please :cry:

for all you girls in here that are pregnant, please please take extra care of yourselves, take extra care going down stairs.....
I have just read the saddest news on second tri and Im desperately trying not to cry.....
:cry:
in case u havent heard - RaeEW89 has lost her lil man after falling down the stairs. :nope::cry:
poor poor love ............


----------



## dawny690

I saw that too hun and :cry: my heart out for her xxxx


----------



## samzi

Yeah i read that. so so sad :cry:

im always watching where i stand when i go down stairs, im so so careful

bless her


----------



## samzi

anna - im going down to his in two weeks


----------



## Sparklebaby

my hubby actually bought from b&q some magnetic sensor LED lights that he has put on the stairs, so when i get up in the night, rather than blind myself with the main light or walk down in the dark, they come on when they sense movement. just enough light to light the stairs and they on a timer too. 

Oh my.......<<<still shaking head in disbelief>>>


----------



## aflight84

yeah lisa i just saw her post in march mummies i can't believe it poor girl i hope she will be ok!

oh sam i hope you have a nice time at hubbys! 
do you think you'll be living together when bubs gets here?


----------



## samzi

hopefully!

hes decided he WILL move up here. so we filled out the housing association form up here and should get registered soon and then we can bid for properties. hopefully we will find something by dec, if not then we may have to go private for a little bit.


----------



## Sparklebaby

oooo good luck with that Samzi :) xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oh thats so sad! I couldnt even read on.

Thursday will be fine....as in not 2mora but next week lol!!!!

Good Luck Samzi im in the middle of bidding too, it sooo much fun lol


----------



## aflight84

oh good luck chick! x


----------



## samzi

thanks! if nothing by end of nov im going to get slightly stressed i think :lol: but if not we can find a 1 bed place thru a private landlord thats not too expensive, and still bid for bigger properties in the HA:) im sure it will all work out in the end!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

hi girls i havent read the post in 2nd tri. the poor women, anyway :witch: should be here but isnt havent been the docs as had a meeting in school about my son, there suspecting he is Autistic, only mildly but still. tbh we have suspected it but we will get the help we need.


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh hun......i dont know what to say....at least u have ur susspisions (cant spell), so its less of a shock. are u gonna get him checked out???
how many days late are u tudor? xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

:witch: due today, my son's teachers are getting in touch with the relevent people to get him assessed. his teacher was really good. my sister is serverly Autistic. he.ll lead a normal life etc, its just everything will have to be in a routine for him.


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw at least ul have the right contact then, sounds like ur sons school is very helpful :) thats good to see. at least they care about their childrens wellfare :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

My fortune cookie of the day:

:happydance:Your everlasting patience will be rewarded sooner or later. :happydance:​

Its nice that the school have informed you about your son Tudor and they're putting you in touch with the correct people. My niece had a speech problem and she got a lot of support through the school with a speech therapist.


----------



## aflight84

does it have to be where you are or could you move?


----------



## Sparklebaby

i feel soooooooooooooooooo sleepy. :sleep: i might get another early night tonight. hubby working late so i need to fend for myself.....dunno what to have for dinner. I should have something nutricious....unless i have makeral and toast, something light. hmmmmm.....i had chicken and mushroom pie andchips at work for lunch so i should have something light really. yeah il do that i think!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ewwwwww fish! Mum used to make sardines on toast in the mornings :sick:

I just had spinach and bacon ravioli Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## aflight84

oh fish YUK I just enjoyed a couple of loaded potato skins was yummy


----------



## Sparklebaby

easy access huh kayleigh :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

YAY Heidi i've got mine with babybond on 10th October! Can't wait
sam i'm finding it really hard with sleeping with all theproblems i have with my hip my left side hurts and i'm only comfy right or on my back! but apparntly in time i wont be able to sleep on my back either! gonna be great! i think i should be susbended from the ceiling so i can get comfy hehe


----------



## 3 girlies

anna i will let you know how mine goes, is yours in chelmsford? at victoria house i think mine is!!


----------



## aflight84

yeah!!!! can't wait


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol visions of anna susspended from the ceiling lol. 

I wish my baby would stop bouncing on my bladder....I have been pee 4 times now since i got into work....and even tho bladder empty i still wanna go cause she dancing on my wee bag lol :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

just popping on saying hi :wave: no :witch: yet, Dylan was little better going in school today he waited til we got in the class til he cried. hes stayed for lunch today and he will be fulltime on monday, since finding out about my son i must admitt ttc has gone way back in my priorities i dont want to think about adding to my brood(think its the shock of the autisim), but its all DH is talking about everyday he mentions it, he thinks it would be good for my son and the rest of us to add another child. my mum thinks the same as me, but its not down to mmy mum its down to me and DH i mean nothings changed just my son had been labeled and it is mild and he will lead a normal life, but i dont know! anyway gotts scoot then off to work i.l catch up with you girls tomorrow, promise :) xx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Wee bag, oh ive heard it all :rofl:


----------



## samzi

anna - you started counting down the days to new moon yet?! :D


----------



## aflight84

haha thanks lisa

you know what would be really funny
when i was a kid at school fayes they had them velcro walls where you run and jump and stick to it maybe that's whatwe need instead of beds haha


----------



## aflight84

sam - 57 and counting!


----------



## samzi

:lol:


----------



## aflight84

i'm so excited i can't wait!


----------



## samzi

me either!

they have started filming Eclipse already!


----------



## aflight84

nearly finished actually then it's BD! YAY


----------



## samzi

bloody hell! :rofl:

i cant wait for BD. its my fave book out of the lot!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol anna loving the velcro wall :haha: you go first hun! lol.

Hey Tudor.....thats good that he is getting more settled in :) and also i believe that maybe.....if you have the ttc at the back of your mind to concentrate on ur son, u never know what will happen :happydance: xxxx :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

yeah sam i'm right with you on that one! i so wanna see if they go skini dipping or not!


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

i wanna see how the sex scenes pan out!!! :lol:


----------



## aflight84

OMG Yes with the feathers! haha
I'm so in lust with rob it's untrue!


----------



## samzi

haha. he is lush.

weird thing is - when i was reading the books i had an image of what edward looked like and the similarity is untrue!!!


----------



## aflight84

i know he is so fecking hot! for me it helps he's also an amazing musician!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:( I think it was just spotting and not a period....nothing since this morning :cry:


----------



## Sparklebaby

ooooo kayleigh......hmmmmmmm! might be the clam before the storm? have u tested??? sorry i forget. xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

tut *calm not clam :rofl:


----------



## Peach

Oh kay fingers crossed


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Not tested since last week. Im so confused. Was so happy this morning thinking it could be the start of my body getting back to normal but obviously not!


----------



## Sparklebaby

it could be anything hun, could be a trickle before the gush, could be pg? would it be worth u testing again??? have u got another one?? xx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Havent got anymore! Used em all up in a huff last week. Maybe ill just pee on an old one :lmao: JOKING!!!!

Im hoping its a trickle b4 the gush... Sounds awful lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol mmmmm nice. awwwwwwwwwwwwww well i hope u too get your answer soon. i cant begin to imagine the frustration ur going through. im gonna hit the sac soon i think. im in chat atm if u fancy braving it.....quite busy in there tho lol xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls, thanx sparkle.

on tuesday night i was dreaming about being pregnant then last night i was dreaming i kept peeing on sticks and was getting :bfp: and "pregnant" on them all so tested with a superdrug :bfn: oh well, gonna start my agnus castus and EPO again.

how are you pregant ladies???

has the :witch: arrived fully yet kayleigh??

handing my notice in at one of my jobs this weekend!!! i need flexibility now for my son and the home doesnt offer this like my personal assistant job does.


----------



## bumble b

morning ladies, hope you are all ok.

cd1 for me today i think, i'm bleeding a bit now so do i take this as cd1 or when i start bleeding heavier?
my cycle was 74 days!!!! hoping it gets back to roughly a month now. also, how do i do a little cycle ticker at the bottom?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Sorry to hear about your :bfn: Tudor. Dont let it get you down, just think a nice fresh month for you. (as soon as :witch: arrives)

No :witch: for me yet. Must have been spotting. Apparently im to get alot of this in the months so come. Humph!!!! Getting alot of cramping though and back aches so im hoping shes just lingering back there. 

I need to ask you girls a personal question:

Ive recently found out that i could have found out the sex of my baby when i m/c. Im wondering if its on my doctors notes, although im aware that they may not have sent it
off for testing. I want to try and find out but again not sure if this is going to bring up old feelings. Im so confused


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning ladies. :hugs: TGIF :happydance:
Im off out to see if I still hold the title for the filthiest mind tonight lol :haha: Im going to an ann summers party :yipee:

Good to see you again Bumble :hugs: I would normally start my cycle from the first sign of blood....Hope u have a bit more luck this month with a shorter cycle.

Tudor - Im sorry to hear your dream wasnt reality and still gutted that this wasnt to be your cycle :hugs: always here for you babes. :kiss:

Kayleigh.....must be frustrating with the spotting hun....but i guess its just the bodys way of dealing with the past and clearing it all out for you.
regarding your question i think thats something only you can answer? basically would it make you feel better knowing what the sex was or will the thoughts remain the same? I know its something you will never forget, but is it a pain you really want to bring back up again. It took you a while to get over so do you really want to know? Hope that made sense?
Besides.....it might?????? have been too early to tell? but im not an expert so I wouldnt know. xxxx
I think you should leave it personally. :hugs:

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 

OMG Lisa wish i was going hubby is emmm appreciating the bump as some men do and is should be say RANDY! haha
needless to say an ann summers party would completely knock him over the edge right now hehe

kayleigh i'm with lisa if you think this will help you then ask. Personally I'm not sure I'd want to know. When i saw the picture of one of the twins that almost killed me it's a chapter of my life i wish never happened but will also never forget we're mummies to angels and we will always be watched on from above! x x


----------



## bumble b

yay i have a ticker....i think :happydance:

i have set it for 35 days as thats what i was once apon a time.

i think i'm slowly getting the hang of this!

it's a very special weekend this weekend, my little puppy is due to be born :happydance: i'm going to be a mum after all :rofl: we have gone for a little springer spaniel, i like the names lola or coco but hubby isn't so keen. we are going to see her on the 11th october, quite a drive from essex to lincolnshire though!


----------



## Sparklebaby

beautifully said anna :hugs: xxxx only a mummy to an angel would know how to word it right xxxx


----------



## aflight84

ahh bumble that's so cute! bet you're well excited


----------



## Sparklebaby

like the name coco :) hehehehe


----------



## bumble b

yeah i can't wait :happydance:

was really down last night after the evil :witch: showed her face :cry: i said to hubby that i'm scared that i'll never be a mum. after our mc last august we haven't even got close to getting another :bfp: makes you feel like you are doing something wrong. i know it sounds silly but getting our little puppy will take our minds of ttc & then maybe it will just happen, heres hoping anyway.

oh and another thing, they are setting up a webcam so i can see our little puppy 24 hours a day :D


----------



## dawny690

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: girls I need :hugs: please xxxx


----------



## bumble b

dawny690 said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: girls I need :hugs: please xxxx

whats wrong dawny :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Im waiting for mc number 3 to start I knew it was too good to be true but why me? :cry: xxxx


----------



## bumble b

dawny690 said:


> Im waiting for mc number 3 to start I knew it was too good to be true but why me? :cry: xxxx

oh no sweetie, that's so sad :cry:

sending you lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

dawny??? whats going on hunny bunch? did u test again? :hugs: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> dawny??? whats going on hunny bunch? did u test again? :hugs: xxxx

Yes babe :bfn: as in my siggy im just waiting for the bleeding to start :cry:


----------



## aflight84

OMG Dawn i'm so sorry what happened?


----------



## dawny690

Had a negative test today so I just got to wait for the mc to start now :cry: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

NO NO NO NO NO NO !!!!!! :cry::hissy: lordy Im so so sorry darling. I wish I could comfort your pain :hugs: if there is anything we can do to help support you we are ALWAYS here for you hun. xxxx Im sorry Dawny....I reeally am :cry:

xxxxx Love you.


----------



## dawny690

Just a :hugs: will do babes its just a waiting game for me now :cry: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

i was so sure your waiting was over......I admire your strength....:hugs: xxxx always here for you darling. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks babes I have to be strong xxxx


----------



## aflight84

dawn you're gonna be such a good mum when your time comes you're so strong and your bubs will be so proud of you! x x


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, i know i probably shouldn't put this on here but my mate just posted and nearly every time she does people have a go at her and now she's talkign about leaving the site! 

tkae a look at this post (don't watch the video) https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...tumbled-across-couldnt-believe-upsetting.html
the point she was trying to make was that the new US President agrees with the video's content she wasn't aiming to upset people!


----------



## dawny690

It wont let me view it babes hope your friend is ok though :hugs: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

i've told her not to listen to the girls having a go and just to leave it be. but this whole forum is about expressing your views right? ok so not all topics are happy go lucky but bad stuff happens in the world!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Sorry to hear of your heartache Dawny. My thoughts are with you xxxxx


As for me, i think to leave what has already settled and concentrate on the future. Must have been a bad night, thats all.


Found this poem on a plaque that im buying, just thought id share. If it offends or upsets tell me and ill take it down:



Dont let them say I wasnt born, that something stopped my heart,

I felt each tender squeeze you gave, I loved you from the start.

Although my body you cant hold, it doesnt mean Im gone,

This world was worthy not of me, God chose that I move on,

I know the pain that drowns your soul, what you are forced to face,

You have my word, Ill fill your arms, someday we will embrace.

Youll hear that it was meant to be, God doesnt make mistakes

But that wont soften your worst blow or make your heart not ache.

Im watching over all you do, another child youll bear,

Believe me when I say to you, that I am always there.

There will come a time, I promise you, when you will hold my hand,

Stroke my face and kiss my lips and then youll understand.

Although I never breathed your air, or gazed into your eyes,

That doesnt mean I never wasAn Angel Never Dies.


----------



## bumble b

oh my god that just made me cry :cry: it's beautiful xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

It made me cry to and i felt the need to have it hanging along side my baby blanket.


----------



## Sparklebaby

:cry: beautiful xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehehe re the harrods thing too.....I know the feeling but i always treat myself or me and Hubby to something. we wanna start building up a nice collection of xmas decs so I buy one each yr. then there is teddy.....adorably soft and he has a new home full of love.

My daughter is being a real figit this morning....lol i feel like my belly is rumbling like a goodun lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya girls how are you? still no :witch: and :bfn: 
hope your well!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Just put my wedding dress on ebay! Im sulking


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww kayleigh....why hun? hey Tudor, sorry u got no AF either....she being a sneak cow this month. I hope you get an answer soon hun xxxx :hugs:


----------



## bumble b

my little puppy
 



Attached Files:







our puppy.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tudor Rose

awwww so cute bumble x


----------



## bumble b

Tudor Rose said:


> awwww so cute bumble x

thankyou,
can't wait to go see her in a few weeks. she's still nameless...any suggestions. she's black & white


----------



## Sparklebaby

adorable! Patch is an obvious one but depends if u want obvious or something diff?.

or pepper??
how are we all this morning?
Im off work today with my back so I will be on and off trying to get some rest. just waiting for MIL to bring round some cat food as we run out and i can hardly walk to get to the shop :(


----------



## 3 girlies

hays shes well cute, i like the name Heidi lol :thumbup:

Reese has got an ear infection so it off school, i got hardly any sleep last night so im feeling sick today!!

My baby is kicking alot now, it moves my tummy!! 

hope you feel better soon lisa :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

:wohoo: :happydance: the :witch: has just arrived :happydance: bet your wondering why im happy, last few cycles ive taken supplements etc bring her on but shes come all by her self this time which makes it a 33 days cycle instead of 43 days like the cycle before!!!! im over the moon, maybe this time i.l get lucky!!

so im next due to test halloween!!!!!! OH and i moved into our very own place together on halloween 6 years ago :) could be a positive sign lol.

sorry reece isnt so good heidi, dylan had a temp last night and this morning but has still gone to school (his choice)

well nipping MIL then off to work!!!!
come on PMA bring on the :bfp: :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh Tudor darling Im sorry you celebrated there on your own....I went back to bed. :hugs: thats great greaqt great news for you hun. Il think of you whilst im having my sexy halloween ann summers party then lol :winkwink: oh btw 6 is my lucky number lol.

awwwwwwwww im so chuffed for you hun :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls, got my driving lesson this morning :( i hate my lessons, just cant wait til im driving.

well my son went in school no problems this morning.:)

how are you all today?


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning ladies.....cant believe despite the fact I didnt want to be here today its actually going quite quick lol. I have said my goodbyes to second trimester and have hit the 3rd like a tonne of hot bricks lol

Back is feeling a little easier today but still hurts :( i think ity had something to do with a somewhat painful yet relieving click i had whilst turning over in bed last night. at least I can walk better today.

I have been reading a really funny thread in thrid trimester....one of those you know your pregnant when...... types. I been sitting here trying my best not to laugh out loud or even worse wet myself lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

:rofl: just read them sparkle :rofl: it brings back memories
drinking out of the gaviscon bottle :rofl: i did that when expecting my daughter.


----------



## samzi

its lunchtime at work and i cant be bothered anymoreeee!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh hun, are you feeling tired? what time do you finish?


----------



## samzi

im just feeling fed up :( i finish at 5. colleague im working with is going early today so i can bnb the rest of the afternoon :lol:

not felt isa today :( she was so active yesterday afternoon


----------



## Sparklebaby

mine is beating me up as i type......prob hungry lol

Tudor, i have an image of a gaviscon bottle on the side with as straw inside lol.... im off to lunch shortly, think we going to marks and sparks......what to get......hmmmmm.


----------



## Sparklebaby

samzi said:


> im just feeling fed up :( i finish at 5. colleague im working with is going early today so i can bnb the rest of the afternoon :lol:
> 
> not felt isa today :( she was so active yesterday afternoon

:hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

she may be sleeping :)

i need to learn to say no!!!!! work has just rang and asked me do and 8am til 2pm i said " i havent got anyone take the kids school sorry i cant" she said come in after you,ve dropped the kids off at 9.10pm and work til 2.30pm so i.l be working tomorrow day in job 1 and working evening in job 2!!!! im suppose to be handing my notice in at Job 1 to go full time in job 2 but i havent got the heart i dont know why????


----------



## Tudor Rose

just bought my opks and hpt for this cycle. i will control my urge to POAS!!! i will i will i will!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol awwwwwwwww bless. yeah stay away from the sticks hun for as long as poss.
:hugs:

have some more dust :dust:


----------



## Sparklebaby

Omg thats too funny. I just accidently lobbed??? A dirty gr8 chunk of profiterole into my clevage lol..i was trying to chop some off but spoon catapolted it into my top lol..sooooooooooooo funny, some guy saw as well and just laughed..shame he aint a looker or I would have said help urself! hehehehe :haha:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

LMAO!!!!!

Hey guys miss me????? Need to sell me dress to pay for my mole removal as NHS wont do it for me because im not cutting my wrists over it. Idiots!!!! 

Cant wait for tomorrow, hopefully a few hot choccies wont ruin my diet!! Just sitting at my comp laughing at someones car being towed away lol!!! I think they think its mine coz they keep looking over.

Got someone viewing my house in two weeks time and if she likes it im off to Crawley. So exciting!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :happydance: yeah Kayleigh u still good for tomorro hun? what time??? i can finish at 3.45 so if u like shall we say 4? by sainsburys again???


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

4pm sainsburys is good. Hubby can drop me as hes just passed his test!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwww congrats to Kayleighs Hubby :happydance:


----------



## samzi

well felt isa this afternoon :happydance:while in a meeting after complaning that i hadnt felt her all day.

AND we are having curry tonight from a takeaway place yum yum. cant wait!!! :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

Hey girls!
God I've missed you all!
So glad to be back home
Hope youre ok x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hey anna Darling...Im so glad you guys got back safe.
hows the LO??? 15 weeks old tomorro :happydance: and not long to go till u find out what the sex is too :haha: hehehehehe u must be so excited.

Well today i dunno how I feel tbh...I have lots of things on my mind, more about other people than myself but hey.....hopefully one day i will understand (and if those other people see or hear about this then its not a bad word its a concern) im not saying any more, i just feel sad :cry: life is too short for silly arguments :nope:....Im no angel either but....:shrug: I just need a big PMA hug. 

Well.....beany is 27 weeks today and I take the official step into third trimester in accordance with BNB :thumbup: i have 2 days left before the weekend, im meeting Kayleigh tonight (yayyyyy a real PMA cuddle :happydance::haha::hugs:)
8 weeks 1 day till i leave on maternity :wacko:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oh Dear Lisa, you dont sound too happy???

I will try n give you a hug but i doubt ill get that close to you, itl be bump to belly lol!!!

Ready for our flapaceeeennooooo and choccie!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: flaperceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeno lol ya nut bag. yeah Im ready for it lol.
Im ok hun......i just dont like having issues going on with people. never have done.

well update since this morning - i have got myself a drs appt tomorro afternoon lol. annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd drum roll pls...... my first dentist appt since i started having to pay eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek lol hope all goes well and they are gentle with me lol


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Yeah i should be leaving soon. Havent got any credit but im still defo coming. Ill be wearing black genie trousers, long purple top and long purple necklace 

xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

awww lisa :hugs: hope you are ok xxxxxxx

i am feeling reallllllly sick today, i keep gagging :(


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

ewwww! i hate being sick

where is everyone


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I think but im not sure that i got a :bfp: on a superdrug test yesterday....wish me luck today. Off to buy another test 


:dust:

xxx


----------



## bumble b

Kayleigh Lou said:


> I think but im not sure that i got a :bfp: on a superdrug test yesterday....wish me luck today. Off to buy another test
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxx

OH MY GOD!!!! hurry up & come back :happydance: im not moving til i see a :bfp: from you kayleigh lou


----------



## Tudor Rose

hi girls, :test: kayleigh! well the :witch: has disappeared sorta, was a short visit not that im complaining, 
are you ok sparkle?
love the sig bumble! :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

OMFG Kayleigh I hope that was after I saw you???? :happydance:
was lovely to see u again babes and I hope OH tooth is feeling better???
was nice to meet ur 2 lil girls lol. 

well half day for me today....dentist at tooth hurty :haha: and drs at 4.30 i think it was lol.
I bought some real yummy stuff yesterday :rofl: NOT! lol. :haha:
I got 2 scrummy mummy nightys from marks - sooooooooooooooooo fetching :rofl: and a gorgeous which was gorgeous and not mumsy short pink fluffy dressing gown all for the hospital. thought I had better start getting my stuff together. if i manage to find a picture I promise to post to give u all a giggle lol.


----------



## samzi

morning PMA ladies!


----------



## Tudor Rose

hope you warm up soon,
took DD to docs today turns out she needs an inhalar.


----------



## Tudor Rose

urgh!!!!! ive had the worst night sleep in history and now i have to go work, then on to a kids party for 2 hours :( if i feel like this tomorrow morning i may take the day off, i feel rotten, hope its not that swine flu again :(

how are you ladies ?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I had a rough sleep last night and the morning hasnt got any better.

A bit TMI but me and OH :sex: this morning and now im having slight spotting. So im not sure whether its worth buying another test. Not impressed. Really hoped this was it :(

Im feeling abit fluey too Tudor so know how your feeling but only added bonus is i dont have to work. So i feel for you xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

was hoping to come on and find Kayleigh bouncing around like a goodun....hun I hope ur ok xxxx was gonna text u but then remembered u dont have credit. i think u should test agin.....dont knock it till u know for sure hunny xxxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Did a test this morning and it was :bfn:. Do you think the 4 toilet trips B4 taking the test would have affected it????????

Went to Crawley to view the area and i love it so hoping to move asap aslong as we like the flat etc. Went makie ds and have been jigging in the car for the toilet all the way home from pease pottage. Took a test (without my stupid hubby knowing) And its :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im so excited but abit freaked out not wanting to get my hopes up so doing ANOTHER 2mora morning along with hubby.

Keep your fingers crossed for me girlies


----------



## Sparklebaby

OMFG......:wohoo: Kayleigh darling Im so so proud of you. :hugs: Congratulations.....I hope this lil tiger stays soooooooooooooooooooooooper sticky for you. xxxx :hugs:
Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Kayleigh got her :bfp: whoop whoop :yipee:


----------



## Sparklebaby

heheheheheh thats you off the booze at my ann summers party too :rofl::haha:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sparklebaby

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek i just noticed i have said goodbye to the 90's :cry: lol.
what test did u get the positve on??? have u got a picture?


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: congrats kayleigh xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

OMG!!!!!!!!! were are the pics???


----------



## Sparklebaby

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## 3 girlies

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


:happydance::thumbup::dance::headspin::smug::wohoo::loopy:=D&gt;


----------



## Sparklebaby

hahahahaha the amazing powers of text.......i text, you all come running muhahaha! :rofl:
wheres the gal herself though.....KAYLEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :haha:
:hugs:
Abbs says hi everyone hopes ur all ok :hugs: (she at the pub though :cry:)


----------



## Tudor Rose

has she got her :bfp: ????


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey all

Getting hubby to upload pics but he says im over reacting and he cant see anything

Be as quick as i can


----------



## 3 girlies

ha ha ha lisa i had my laptop on standby so i was on straight after you text me :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

tut....MEN! :rofl: only kidding......xxxxx hurry hurry hehehehehehe :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

abbs sends loooooooooooooooooads of love and congrats to you xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

OMG!!!!!! im so excited, well that leaves just me???? please send me you baby dust!!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

you tudor, Dawny??? and bumble and my bestest buddy twinks xxxxx (when she ready of course)


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh yea i forgot opps, sorry :(


----------



## Sparklebaby

Tudor Rose said:


> OMG!!!!!! im so excited, well that leaves just me???? please send me you baby dust!!!!!

:dust::dust: :kiss:


----------



## Sparklebaby

gonna continue in nursery :winkwink: will keep page up and check in a bit xxxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Its too fuzzy i need tudors super duper new phone

Like i said its early days and im taking yet another test with fmu 2moz..... Im soooooo excited. Off of depo n pg (hopefully) within two months YAY!

:dust: to all you guys, its been a really lucky yr. I know the lucks not going to end 

xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i wanna see pic :cry: lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

i see ya bumpble....just in time for a good ol dosage of baby dust :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I will personally send you a photo to your phone 2moro... ill get some credit

I hope you guys come join me soon 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bumble b

wow congratulations kayleigh, thats fab news :yipee:

don't be down tudor, i have a feeling i'll be here a while! xxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Right im off girls for the night. Going to a fireworks display. Have a great night. Thanx for all your wishes 

Much love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx sparkle
thanx bumble, we.ll have a bun in our oven by christmas


----------



## dawny690

Yes looks like i will be back to ttc when my body decides to let go xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Is it a certainty Dawny or is there still a chance is was a dud test???


:bfn: this morning girls


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Has anyone got any answers as to why i would be getting :bfn: in the mornings and :bfp: in the afternoon/night????


----------



## dawny690

Well I should be 7+5 today and got another :bfn: with a tesco test and got a :bfn: last night too with a tesco test and tesco's tests are normally pretty good so Im just waiting for my body to decide it wants to let go but im going to give it a little helping hand and take my agnus castus again xxxx


----------



## Peach

dawny690 said:


> Yes looks like i will be back to ttc when my body decides to let go xxxx

Oh hunni this must be so hard for you I dont really know what to day but I want to send you lots of :hug: :hug:

Thinking of you


----------



## Peach

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Has anyone got any answers as to why i would be getting :bfn: in the mornings and :bfp: in the afternoon/night????

You know what I think :winkwink:


----------



## Peach

Sparklebaby said:


> you tudor, Dawny??? and bumble and my *bestest buddy twinks* xxxxx (when she ready of course)


awww I just see this Love you


----------



## Sparklebaby

hello ladies......Kayleigh u must be very confused.....maybe leave it until tues??? and then retest. if still messing you about get yourself down to the drs. and tell them whats happened. :hugs: I havent read back on this thread yet I will do either later or tomorro....just a flying visit through atm. xxxxLove you all :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey girls 

how was your weekends? 

Just come home from a scrummy roast at mums and thinking of heading up to bed although my legs wont carry me 

xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

mmmmmm roast dinner......where was my invite lol.

well.....its miserable looking out of my office window today, all i see is white....and a crane lol (im on the 18th floor so should have a good view....bob hope on a day like this, I guess winter is finally dawning upon us)
I had faff all sleep last night, well it started ok till i woke in the early hours to go for a pee, then i developed restless leg syndrome :cry: man its uncomfy. after sheddin a few tears I ended up propped up on sofa with my legs up in the air on cushions so i was kind of in a balanced v shape. thats the only way i could get back off to sleep....am I destined to sleep like this for the next 3 months? :(:cry:
feeling a bit down today....wish i was sleeping.

Thinking of twinks of course - hope it goes well today babes and that you get the answers you need.

Kayleigh stay away from the sticks today babes.....:hugs:

Dawny Im sorry ur still waiting...I hope u have got you dr appt booked. xxxx :hugs:

where is everyone else? hope ur all ok xxxx :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 

Dawny i'm sorry you're going through all this. Have you seen your dr yet see if they can do anything to help?

Kayleigh sorry you're getting mixed results. I think maybe test again in a few days if beany is happy in there you'll get a nice dark test then! 

Feeling rather sorry for myself today haven't felt myself for a little while now and now i feel really low and run down. ARGH 
on a good note i have my first midwife appointment tomorrow x


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey Anna, sorry ur feeling low today.....I get days like that too....only mine are now more, can i cope any more...etc etc yadayada.
its all the hormones hun.
I felt so helpless and fed up last night. 

have a huggle :hugs: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh i know what you mean hubby decided to put my blackberry through the wash with the darks yesterday and i cried my eyes out


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I feel for you girls. Its does get easier towards the end, its like excitement wins over crappy hormones. 

Keeping away from tests full stop. Im bored of being excited then for it to be dashed. Going to test Friday/Saturday.

I guess everyones mood matches the weather!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

yeah weather is crap right now lol xxxx i got some zzzzzzzzzzzzzz :sleep: meeting soon too lol that will be fun trying to stay awake lol


----------



## aflight84

i can't believe how dark it was at 7am this morning i honesty thought like some joker had changed the time on my alarm clock not happy!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

get those funky glasses with the open eyes painted on the front. Im sure noone will notice. Even if you are snoring and dribbling on the desk ;)

When i woke up at 7am i thought id woken up really early and got comfy ready to sleep again then my alarm went off. :(


----------



## aflight84

i so could have just pressed snooze and stayed under the covers!


----------



## aflight84

girls i need your opinion on something

https://www.photobox.co.uk/album/205461404

pic your fav two or three and let me know what you think would look good in black and white i have a competition on saturday


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Wow theyre all really nice!!!

Favs are 

dsc 0029
dsc 0034
dsc 0047


----------



## dawny690

How are you today Kayleigh? xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im good thanx Dawny. Tired and got major back and ear ache. Get like this just b4 a cold sets in. Humph!!!

Hows you doing?????? 

xxx


----------



## dawny690

Im doing ok thanks hun going doctors at 5.10pm xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Kayleigh are your girls twins? xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls well actually its almost afternoon. i have had a bad morning from start til now, got up 45mins late rushing round like a mad women, left home with out breakie, half way walking to school noticed DS's trousers looked baggy the clip had come of the front, took him school ran home for a spare pair of pants, nipped in town forgot half the things i went for, dropped my new phone :( so bought a case for that come home ladden with bag of food, i feel really ill, was sent home from work yesterday as i was too ill. and there we are, got my opks this morning and peed on 1 to cheer my self up and the results line was quite dark for so early on in the cycle.


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: sounds good hun get :sex: xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oh dear, rain really does mess people up.

Nope Dawny not twins theyre nearly 3 and 4 now but i get that alot! Hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## dawny690

Wow they are so much alike and same height haha xxxx


----------



## aflight84

YAY tudor thats great! 
hope you'r feeling better though


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I dont see the similarities but alot of people ask me if theyre twins so i guess they must look alike to poeple who dont see them regulary. LOL

Izzie in a blue jumper is so like me. Very quiet and shy. Ella is a handful and quite hard to control.

Alike in looks but thats where it ends lmao


----------



## Sparklebaby

semi agrees with Kayleigh lol, ella is a tinka lol :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

god girls i need a hug i'm feeling so down don't know what's happened to all my PMA


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: anna babes xxxx


----------



## samzi

im feeling a bit fed up myself.

stupid work colleague. gah

roll on home time!!!


----------



## Abblebubba

:hugs::hugs:
Cuddles to you all PMA girls ​


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls im back and im super excited :D Im getting a blood test tomorrow and no matter what the result is I will get sent to epu for a scan :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Awww thatl be nice.

You got back from the docs quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Werent your app at 5 10??????


----------



## dawny690

Yes got seen straight away and went in car as would have missed it if i had walked xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:hugs:Come girlies CHIN UP!!!! Wheres everyones PMA gone. Gotta be the first time ive logged on and PMA thread is at the bottom of the screen!!!!!!!!!! SO BUMP BUMP BUMP it back up to the top. Smilie faces this morning xxxxx :hugs:
​

Got two digitals coming in the post from ebay £7.00. My bargain of the morning. And i fiigured that i cant take em till they get here. Ive asked the woman not to post them till Thursday. She emailed me back asking if i was a poasaholic????? HOW DID SHE KNOW!!!??? lol

Hope everyone has a better day today. All my love


----------



## Tudor Rose

*IVE BEEN SLAPPED WITH A PREGNANCY BAN*
By 2 sources, my SIL and her wedding but my Gyne has said also til the cysts are sorted shes putting me on the pill :(
usually after af the cyst burst but it hasnt this time :(
so i.ll be out of ttc for at least 6 months im devestated, but as OH said its better then going throuch chemical pgs and miscarriages.


----------



## aflight84

dawny i'm keeping everything crossed for you! 
tudor i really hope the gynea can sort the cysts out asap so you can start trying again
sami who upset you?x


----------



## dawny690

Tudor hun im so sorry hope your sorted soon xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

blimey........Kayleigh help me lift this lot up hun :hugs:

well......Anna chicken wassup darling???? :hugs: is everything ok? do u feel ok?? not long to go til the scan. :happydance:

Kayleigh - great she spotted a potential POAS'er. :rofl: how u feeling in general? I assume there is still no sign of AF.??

Tudor.... :hugs: i dont want to give you any kind of hope but I have a 4cm cyst on my right ovary, I have no idea how long it has been there cause obviously it was only discovered on my 12 week scan.....4cm in 12 weeks is a hell of a growth if only preg related and.....you can get cysts during pregnancy, but.....if ur gyn has said to stop then.....prob for the best hun. xxxx will save a lot of possible heartache later on?
maybe ask her if you could have a scan to see how big they are and where they are??? Im sure thats something that can be arranged?

Dawny good luck with the scan darling....I hope it gives you some answers xxxx

well....as for me, im not bad, swapped my hideous nighties for a cute pooh bear one from mothercare :happydance:
had a better(ish) nights sleep, until hubby woke up with a constant cough. xxxx
got a headache that I have had since sunday afternoon but other than that im ok. hoping to start my training today so might be out of action for a bit xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oh dear my PMA message was written on a bad day! 

Tudor thats such awful news but surely Lisa right. If it gets things sorted the hopefully a better chance later on. Not nice having to wait that long i know :hugs: Thinking of you xxxxxx

Good Luck today Dawny xx

Shouldnt you get headaches checked out with the midwife. Mine blew a head gasket when she found out id been suffering with them. Sign of high blood pressure i think.

I feel like absolute CR*P, i have a cold and a stupid spot on my lip (not a cold sore). OH has got the morning off, there was me thinking as ive had a few rough days id have a cup of tea in bed etc. BUT no!!!!! Still had to take kids to school. Still have to go shopping coz hes playing around with his Ho outside (car). Plonker!!! 

Im experiencing 3 kids in the morning now too. My mums mate has gone back to work so im taking her little boy to school too! All good practice i guess lol. 2 two yrs olds and a three yr old. I sympathise with those who have twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONE last thing that will make you smile:

Izzie went very quiet upstairs this morning. About 20mins later Ella came down stairs saying the cat had wee'd on the floor. So went upstairs and a strong smell of apple hit me (gag)!! Surely enough the floor was covered in a green/yellow substance. Screaming at the cat i noticed that the cat was ALSO GREEN!!! Izzie had put the whole contents of my new Apple shampoo all over the cat. She looked like she had green snot all over her. Izzie is usually really REALLY good so i have no idea what came over her!!! I just hope she behaves at school


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Wish I was having scan today but im not :hissy: its blood test im so nervous xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Oh dear my PMA message was written on a bad day!
> 
> Tudor thats such awful news but surely Lisa right. If it gets things sorted the hopefully a better chance later on. Not nice having to wait that long i know :hugs: Thinking of you xxxxxx
> 
> Good Luck today Dawny xx
> 
> Shouldnt you get headaches checked out with the midwife. Mine blew a head gasket when she found out id been suffering with them. Sign of high blood pressure i think.
> 
> I feel like absolute CR*P, i have a cold and a stupid spot on my lip (not a cold sore). OH has got the morning off, there was me thinking as ive had a few rough days id have a cup of tea in bed etc. BUT no!!!!! Still had to take kids to school. Still have to go shopping coz hes playing around with his Ho outside (car). Plonker!!!
> 
> Im experiencing 3 kids in the morning now too. My mums mate has gone back to work so im taking her little boy to school too! All good practice i guess lol. 2 two yrs olds and a three yr old. I sympathise with those who have twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ONE last thing that will make you smile:
> 
> Izzie went very quiet upstairs this morning. About 20mins later Ella came down stairs saying the cat had wee'd on the floor. So went upstairs and a strong smell of apple hit me (gag)!! Surely enough the floor was covered in a green/yellow substance. Screaming at the cat i noticed that the cat was ALSO GREEN!!! Izzie had put the whole contents of my new Apple shampoo all over the cat. She looked like she had green snot all over her. Izzie is usually really REALLY good so i have no idea what came over her!!! I just hope she behaves at school
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

:rofl: @ izzy sorry i shouldnt laugh but that made me smile lol....bet that was fun trying to get that out, seeing as cats dont like water very much lol :dohh:
Im gonna see how i go with head, it seems to be getting better....if i still have it later il get it check out, I have my GTT on friday so.....maybe i could mention then if need be? xxxxx right im outta here for training xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Lisa
I'm ok just a bit run down and think i have a cold coming but i'll be alright i got good things to look forward to. Scan and competition on saturday YAY


----------



## Tudor Rose

on my cervix.
worst thing is ive just been out baby clothes shopping a women from the department my OH works has had a baby, she is the only female teacher so i was comissioned to go out and get the baby clothes :( it was so hard!!!!


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: tudor

Im back from bloods wont get results til tomorrow :hissy: xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hi everyone, havent had time to read the posts but will go through them later. hope you are all ok.

i have a few hours without Roxie as Hayleys took her out, god it feels strange!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im fuming mad!!!!!!!!

Izzies just come home with someone elses lunch box. Just theyve eaten her lunch and shes eaten theirs. Dont the school check these things. What if she was allergic to anything the other mum put in the lunch or vice versa. She didnt even eat the sandwich as it wasnt covered in foil and just put in the bottom of the lunch bag. Enough chocolate spread for five sandwiches everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not only that ive had to make her another lunch :(


----------



## Sparklebaby

<<< is worried :wacko:
why do i do it....WHY does Google exist???
Hubby last night lay awake coughing for hours last night which has come on from no where.....I am hoping its smoking related.....I really am.
However I had the urge to text him saying thinking of you and love you....he calls me to say he feels bad and is still at home....says he dont feel right, feels a bit hot, throat sore etc....Im hoping its just run down or a cold and not Swine flu....our neighbour op has had it and I know he has been talking to the husband of the sick.....
Im really concerned and hoping he doesnt have it after looking up the symptoms :dohh:


----------



## 3 girlies

i thought swine flu had calmed down a bit now? :shrug:
it makes me panic. I know that alot of people who have it just have cold symptoms & once they are over that they are immune from it. I just dont want any of us to get it while we are pregnant & a bit weaker :(


----------



## dawny690

awww sparkle hun what are the signs? xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

i have put a thread in 3rd tri.... i might be looking too much into it, I asked hubby how close he had got to this guy.....as I had received a text from my neighbour to say her son had suspected swine flu and she hadnt been great either. what ever he has got I dont want it :cry: I cant even handle a headache let alone being ill :(


----------



## aflight84

I've just come over like that since friday started with sniffles then sore throat then sneezing now im' coughng my arse off! but i was at my midwife appointment today nd she didn't seem at all concerned. Keep an eye on things and if it gets worse and your worried call the helpline babes x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Cold and Flu are definitely going around. Id be more concerned if i was pg. Kids have had colds all week, niece was off school today and ive now got a high temp. So off to bed early for me. Mums are not allowed to be ill, the world would stop revolving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope hubby is okay Lisa xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning.....I think I was worrying over nothing....he seemed fine when i got home last night <<<rolls eyes>>> lol but he was awake early again coughing so I rekon its the giving up smoking thats doing it? or at least I hope so.

I have got my GTT test tomorro which Im not looking forward to....I have to stop eating by 8 this evening no food or drink just water. then nothing to eat till lunch time tomorro 
:(
I hope it comes back clear.


----------



## aflight84

hey sparkley when people give up smoking it takes about a month for all the shite to come out of their lungs and the only way is up for that i'm affriad! 

i have my first GTT test on tuesday and i'm dreading it!


----------



## Sparklebaby

thats early for a GTT isnt it anna??? how u feeling today hun?? hope u have a little more PMA. 
:hugs:
My training going well although trying to stay awake is proving a little hard lol


----------



## aflight84

yeah normally but i've been put at high risk as there is diabetes on both sides of bubs family so they test at 16 and 28 weeks
ARGH not looking forward to it at all
was doing ok for PMA until about 12.15 then i snapped and walked out the office cos bitchbag up set me


----------



## samzi

the most amazing thing just happened!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

what??? tell me tell me tell me??!!!!!


----------



## samzi

as you know, im off work ill. i havent really stirred out of bed all day and am not even dressed :blush:

so i felt isa kicking me and thought id see if i could see it too!

i lifted my pj top up and as she kicked...i saw it too!!! so so cool im on :cloud9: :lol: so not only did i feel her kicking but i saw her kicking too!!! :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

aww thats great samzi, i still dont feel my baby much coz i have an anteria placenta :(


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw samzi, the most amazing feeling aint it....ul be on belly watch from now on and find it more amusing than the tv lol.
hehehehehehe.
Anna sorry u had a poo afternoon babes. :hugs: wish u were nearer so i could give u a nicer hug and we could go out for a girly coffee.....or as Kayleigh calls it flapaceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooo lol.
xxxx chin up babes xxxx


----------



## samzi

ive been on belly watch ever since :rofl: seen her do it a few more times too!


----------



## dawny690

That must be fab sam xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Did you get your blood results dawny?? Or a date for your scan


----------



## aflight84

oh wow sam that sounds ace! 
I think i felt a flutter this morning (maybe) not really sure. 
afternoon pantz is carrying on to today and now i'm the only one in the office with bitchbag ARGH 
lisa i wish i was near you too but for now i'm sat here with a nice cuppa hot chocco which i will drink and think of you (how's that?)

getting my new phone today YAY!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls, my heads a pounding, dr put me bk on pill a week ago, but its kicked my headaches off big style! so im having to stop it, ive took it for 6 days, so from now til march i.l have to monitor my cycle and not have :sex: when im fertile :( 
of work later cba im so tired and now ive got a headache urgh!!
how is everyone?
wow samzi i use to love watching baby kick!


----------



## dawny690

I was told results wont be in til monday :hissy: but im going to ring today xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG tudor that's really bad have they tried you on different pills?


----------



## aflight84

yeah dawn you gotta know before the weekend that's not fair.


----------



## Sparklebaby

anna....to think u were sipping hot choc without me, whilst i was sitting in a hospital waiting room gagging to just brush my teeth :rofl: hope u enjoyed lol.

well......all went ok today, more of an update on my journal....just got to sit and wait for my results.
Dawny....just to extend yet again my love to you....:hugs: Im sorry xxxx

Any news on Kayleigh???

Tudor, i would maybe see if they can put u on diff pill hun??? having to stop sex cant be nice....it would be nice to do it when u want to xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

well 6 months before ttc cos of my headaches i was tried on a few pills, Microgyon30, then Cilest, then something else cant remember, the cerezette the Micronor, the last is the lowest dose and that gave me headaches, i.l just become a nun for the next 6 months :(


----------



## 3 girlies

i have that same problem too tudor, not sure what to try when i have this baby :shrug:
i was only given the injection as a choice & last time i had that i bled for 6 weeks constantly!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning girlies :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

NOOOOOO INJECTIONS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!

Morning, just did my lengths in the pool. Got to 20 today. Feeling very happy with myself. Ellas birthday today, she gets to open her kitchen when she gets home, i cant wait to see her face xxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Happy birthday Ella xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwwwww she gonna love it. Happy Birthday Ella. xxxx I saw one in a mothercare mag £280 :shock: ouch. lol xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

That probably cost more than my kitchen that the council put in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl:

ok so wasnt as much as that but still check this page out :shock:
https://www.mothercare.com/b/428760...&viewID=results&mcb=core&rh=n:42876041&page=1


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I love my kids with all my heart and i want them to have the best in life but surely thats abit ott! Even looks bigger than my kitchen!!!!!!!!!!


My test should arrive 2mora in the post :(

I wana do a cheapie now but cant be bothered to go shops lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

good luck with it Kayleigh......let me know ok.....text me xx


----------



## aflight84

Hey girls can't believe today is finally here yay x


----------



## 3 girlies

make sure you update us anna, what time is it? xx


----------



## aflight84

i sure will i can get online with my new phone so as soon as i come out i'll et you now! 
Scan is at 12.40! YAY


----------



## 3 girlies

under an hour to go anna :happydance:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Any news??????????????????


----------



## aflight84

It's a girl YAY !!!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

WOW congrats

Team Pink is strong this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations & welcome to team pink!! xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: love you I knew it was going to be a girl xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Thanks girls i'm still kinda bouncing off the walls right now this is just so perfect! 
Does seem team PMA produce pink babies!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Aww you must be so happy!!!!!

What a weekend! Im now on a course of antibiotics to clear up an infection i have. A cyst the size of a grape has now turned into an abscess and is causes me fever and sickness!! Nhs direct wouldnt see me so had to go doctors this morning. Luckily my doctor was very understanding (for once). But i think even he was shocked at the size of it. He even asked how i was managing to walk.

SOoooooo hopefully the tablets will kick in

How was everyones weekend????


----------



## aflight84

OMG kayleigh that sounds nasty are you ok? x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Its horrible and its (TMI) down in my lady bits! :blush:
Paracetamol isnt really doing much apart from bring my fever down. Apparently its common so the doctor wasnt really worried about it. So common that noone i know has heard of it lmao!!!!!!!! He said it could have been caused by anything, hair follicle, blocked pores BUT thankfully not a STD im all clear. The evils i was giving hubby all weekend after google told me it was caused by STDs. :devil:

Like i said im just waiting for the tablets to kick in. :happydance: for Amoxicillin


----------



## 3 girlies

aww that sounds painful :hugs: Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## aflight84

i get problems after waxing it's not nice at all but tends to go after a couple of days!
just look after yourself and stay away from google hehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyy for team pink :happydance:

Kayleigh....Im sorry to hear u have one of those nasty nasty things.....I get them too, I had one a while ago right above my clit :blush: OMG it got huge :blush: thankfully the relief when it went was amazing.....only would u know how that feels if u have ever had one.
I have had one at the top of my leg.....and I woke in tears on saturday cause it was so sore and big, I knew it was gonna burst that day but i couldnt walk so I took matters into my own hands and pierced the head myself.....the relief was amazing....still Im having to change dressing regular as i think it was bigger than i thought....I basically have a hole in my leg about 4mm :dohh: but it dont hurt no more and as long as I keep it clean :coffee::blush::thumbup: everything is A OK. lol. Kayleigh I hope urs clears up soon babe. :hugs::kiss::flower:

so.....whats the latest gossip??? anyone seen my long ar$e thread on my journal :blush::haha::wacko:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Mines beside my clit :blush: and has pushed it to one side so no :sex: for awhile. Im desperate to pop it but the pain is so immense. Oh said it looks like i have a testicle THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol apart from that all is good. Oh is taking me shopping for a halloween cozzie yay :happydance:. Think he feels sorry for me


----------



## dawny690

I did lisa have you had your results yet? xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Wow just read thru alllllllll that! Thats one long post. I got my cot on ebay for 70quid inc mattress and postage. I think they've gone up to 130 now. Mine had a lil spinny ball on the ends which got quite irritating when they could stand up and spin it at 3am!!!!

Ebay was defo my saviour when i was preggo lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

hahahaha i like those cots.....thanks for the tip.....makes note not to get one with balls lol.

hey dawn no hun not had anything back yet so hopefully fingers crossed Im in the clear ???

lol at ur halloween cozy, make it a sexy one hun for ann summers :winkwink: lol im thinking of getting the red one from asda if i can and chopping it up a bit???
hehehehe already have tail and horns


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I want the black witch one from asda and was guna jazz it up abit. Canny do ann summers, maybe two costmes split up the sides n sown together lol


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hows everything Dawny??? xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

was that u cant make it? :cry:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

No i cant do ann summers costumes PMSL

Please no more tears

Ann summers clothes dont fit me properly thats what i meant lmao oppps


----------



## Sparklebaby

hahahaha so ur coming then??? :happydance: the chances of me looking remotely sexy in my maids outfit at the mo is BOB HOPE AND NO HOPE chance lol.
think il be going for the other option too.....btw....Kayleigh, if u go to my group...the ann summers one, Vicki thats on there lives in ado too....maybe if u mail her u guys could come down together??? saves petrol :) xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

You do realise i know half these people going to your party or know people who know them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Im going out of my mind tbh dunno if im ov'ing without bleeding or weather the blood test was wrong or what so much stuff going through my head right now xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs: to dawny........i think u should as hard as it might be try and forget your body and just be prepared for whatever its gonna throw at you. xxxxxx 

Kayleigh....u know my mates??? huh???? how??? lol


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Hope you're all ok. Just got back from the hospital that glucose test is nasty ARGH


----------



## Sparklebaby

:haha::rofl:
I hope u get a good result hun xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

how come you have a glucose test, ive never had one :shrug:


----------



## aflight84

i'm put under high risk due to it being on both sides of Mia's family so they keep an eye on me.


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hissy: I WANT CHOCOLATE GOD DAMIT lol :blush: sorry for that outburst lol.......might have to pour my milk into my crunchynut clusters choc curls box in a minute lol


----------



## 3 girlies

it must be a girl thing lisa, i crave chocolate so much & i usually dont touch it!! I keep saying one bar for me & 1 for my baby :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

OMG Lisa you only have 79 days left :shock: how quick has that gone!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

i know :cry::rofl::wacko: scary huh. lol. i found a bag of minstrels in my desk lol....did the job.


----------



## aflight84

not so much chocolate with me but just sweets!


----------



## Sparklebaby

its been very quiet in here lately.....I do hope everyone is ok. xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

im ok :) 
apart from my hubby being a complete ****hole!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh dear :hugs: wassup hunnybunny??? xxxx :kiss:


----------



## 3 girlies

paul came home with the hump stormed off out leaving me to put the girls to bed, then came back 45 mins later with a kfc for himself!! im fuming!! :grr:


----------



## aflight84

OMG chick why'd he get the hump!?


----------



## Tudor Rose

congrats anna on finding out its a girl, 
how are we all? how are you kayleigh?
just back from the hairdressers had my hair chopped it was half way down my back now its a cute sexy shinny bob =) im off to cut MIL's hair later,

well i stoped the pill again after 6 days and i said to OH we will have to use withdrawel method from now til feb, so far he hasnt with drawn :blush: so he is to blame now if i get pregnant and am big at his sisters wedding!!!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

well i just had a strange email from babybond saying my scan is on the 22nd november :shrug:

i cancelled my scan weeks ago (it was supposed to be this friday)

soooooo i rang them & they said Mr Carabott has changed it to the 22nd of November as they advised him that 28 weeks is a better time to have a 4d scan when he phoned to rebook it :saywhat:
i phoned paul & he said he rebooked it as a surprise & has been saving the money!! :yipee: so ive forgiven him for the lack of kfc now :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

oh wicked! nice one babes!


----------



## Sparklebaby

pmsl Heidi....that has so cheered me up......i have another long arse thread to add to my journal in a minute. didnt have the best sleep last night :hissy: so taking day off to chill and catch up later on on some more sleep.
thats real sweet of him tho bless him.......wish my hubby would do something like that.....Babybond is in Norbury I believe, for me and that is just around the corner from where I am now. 

Hey tudor....long time no see. hope ur well. ur haircut sounds well snazzy! twittwoo....
and re the withdrawal....well :winkwink: good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Awww that's sweet of him to book your scan for you. Bless!!! If only all men were caring xx

Sorry to hear your not getting much sleep Sparkle but bubs is only preparing you for the next 18yrs lmao! I still dont sleep how i used too!!

Im okay Tudor, a bit down in the dump about my :bfn:. Me and Ollie are talking about me going on the pill again. Maybe starting beginning of Nov. Hoping it really does sort me out. I conceived around Nov last yr and don't really want to do it again. I conceived after 3months of coming of the pill so i don't think its going to do any major damage. Well here's hoping anyway. .

On a good note we phoned a man in Wales who is interested in a house swap. Weve written our letter and are eagerly awaiting his reply as to when we can go view. So hopefully we will be visiting Wales just before Christmas. And all being well moving there!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hope all is well with you guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

<<<is going to try and get some shut eye now xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls

Finally uploaded her pics
 



Attached Files:







Mia 1.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3









Mia 2.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









Mia 3.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww hello Mia :) :hi: so cute :happydance: lol

how are we all today? I have had more sleep than i could imagine and feel miles better today. I have finalised my remaining annual leave and maternity leave. my last working day is on the 25th November :yipee::wohoo:

29 weeks today :wohoo: 77 days left :shock:


----------



## aflight84

oh wow go you! how far along will you be then babes?


----------



## 3 girlies

love the pics anna :)


check out my new name :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

haha go you!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehehehe heidi. nice one.
Anna I think Il be about 35 weeks :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

how is everyone doing? has anyone heard from samzi, dont think ive seen her post much, should really check out the journals ha ha but i'm too lazy :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

samzi allllllllllllllllllllllllways on her journal :winkwink: shes ok xxxx
I updated some new pics to my journal last night hehehe my lil girl must have been in a funny position cause i have a wonky tummy button lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

i feel sick again today but i managed to clean all my kitchen cupboards :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

oooooooo quiet on here lol. how are we all??? my daughter is currently rocking my body about with her movements, i can actually feel my body kind of jolting???
she also had hiccups last night which was very strange feeling, in my bottom :blush: at least I know for now she head down lol. xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Bored pooh less as hubby is watching the grand prix ARGH 
Had a friend of my dad's come round to quote the hall and it will all be done by next weekend so i will finally feel safe again YAY


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy excellent news anna.....sadly im logging off now as hubby is home but im always on end of mobile :winkwink: lol :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

hehe ok babes 
meeting my consultant on tuesday i can not wait my hips have been so sore the last few days and i really want to get some clarity on what is going to happen between now and when Mia comes! 
x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

morning ladies. :hugs: i trust we all had a good weekend???
Sorry to hear about your hips anna....I kinda know how you feel and I hope you get a better answer than i did. mine just laughed at me and said it was all preg related grrr
I cant believe ur nearly 18 weeks hun :shock: where is the time going? mind you thursday i say bye bye to my 20's and hit the 30's :shock: god its like having too many birthdays in one yr init lol.


----------



## aflight84

mine is a birth defect unfortunately which is going to mean the normal pregnancy problems are even worse so it's going to be fun for sure haha

i know nearly 18 weeks already it's great! 

do you mean in to your 30 weeks or years?


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol i hit 30 years 5/6 yrs ago lol. i mean weeks hun lol. im 30 weeks pg this thurs :shock:
have u got one of those special belts?? im sure there is something that can help you. my dr said, although not a nice thought initally for the independance is some women end up so bad to wards the end they end up in a wheelchair. as i said to you last night, u really have to slow down now, especially if ur body struggles on a daily basis normally. xxxx its a bitch but u get used to it hun :hugs: I hated it to start off with. u feel like ur losing all of your independance in one go. I still get cranky about the fact i cant put my own sodding socks on lol. but....if thats what i have to do now then so be it. i even have to get hubby to pull me out of the sofa now. i get to the edge and the concentration on my face to get the strength in ly legs must be somewhat amusing, so he always gets up now to give me a helping hand lol.
bless him :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

yeah i thought it was weeks from your ticker but just thought it would be cool if you were 30 weeks and 30 years at the same time haha

yeah i've looked into the belts but my GP said wait until i see my consultant as you can do more harm than good if you find them yourself! 

I'm slowing down for sure i feel like a right lazy cow sometimes but i have to do what's right for bubs! 

I said to my mum the other day i could end up in a wheelchair it's not nice but if i have to i have to i'll still get about just not as fast (unless it's downhill ofcourse hehe)


----------



## Sparklebaby

pmsl at downhill.....lets hope it had good brakes lol. I do too sometimes and then i get a spurt of energy, its only after like yesterdaysd stint in the bedroom tidying, that i feel the pain about an hour after i stop and then think wtf did i do that for lol. il end up doing it again today....u watch lol. talking of which i think it is time to put on some music and get down and dusty in the bed room again lol. will be on and off throughout the day xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

.....think im gonna arm myself with the hoover hose in case there are any monsters lurking round OH side of the bed lol.


----------



## aflight84

hahaha you're so funny!
i'm really struggling today i know it's mid day and i have 4 hours 15 mins to go but all i want to do is sleep haha


----------



## Sparklebaby

u at work then hun??? at least like me u have the net. Im off today on annual :) first week of the next 6 with 4 day week :dance: heheheh or less once my flexi gets sorted hehehehe. xxxxx what do u do again?? xx
Hows the photography going btw?? or has that taken a back seat? I tell u something i know this is gross but i really must remember to include bedrooms in my dusting routine lol cough cough. so much dust and hair lol tee hee. well hubbys side was worse....say no more. I have never known a man moult so much. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

hope your all ok :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

yeah the photography is completely ont he back seat i had to drop out of college!


----------



## Sparklebaby

bless you, thats a shame but at least you know you can continue later on in life and use the skills you have picked up to use on MIa :) 

Hey samzi gorgeous :) :hugs: :kiss: how u today???? I have just seen the time and think its time to check on the fireplace lol and make myself some lunch lol.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey all

Wow busy busy!!!! I have been xmas and birthday shopping all week. I have also been planning my sisters surprise winter wonderland 21st. Im soooooooo excited. I even pushed myself to try out the new chocolate fountains. HMMMMMMMMM

And i now have a journal!!!! Yay

Hope all is well. xxxxxxx


----------



## samzi

feeling a bit better now, but earlier on i felt crap.. still not too sure if i feel myself yet but heyho!


----------



## Sparklebaby

what did ya buy me kayleigh? lol only kidding. ur sisters party sounds like fun :) have u got a link to ur journal babes?? xxxx

aw samzi....sorry ur feeling pants again. not having a good time of it atm are ya :( :hugs: i hope u feel better soon darling xxxx

:dohh: OH GR8! I have just dribbled tomato and salad cream down a clean hoody top :growlmad::nope: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. only took it out of the tumble dryer a few hours ago, all snuggly warm :cry:


----------



## aflight84

yeah lisa you're right i can't wait to get mia in front of the camera! She's going to be a right poser by the time she has to have school photos haha


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: nice one. well judging by some of the pics i have seen of mummy, she will be a lil darling im sure :winkwink: :haha: i think i just woke beany up when i coughed. PANIC STATIONS frantic wave lol


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ooooooo dont talk to me about school photos. Girls have just had theirs done and they both cried all the way through. Im so glad me and Ollie didnt book a family photo for Christmas! Maybe next year now

Haven't a link for my journal :(


----------



## aflight84

oh lisa don't talk nonsense as long as she doesn't get my cleft lip and wonky nose she might stand a chance!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw hun is it inthe obvious place??? il go find it.
hey was thinking....only if u want to and im able to if u wanna meet up on one of my days off, that would be cool. we could go for anothe flapuceeeeeeeeeno lol and hot choc.
im off on fridays from next week i think it is. or of course there is the infamous thursday late night :winkwink: would be nice to get in another session before beany comes xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

ANNA.......U *R!!!*a stunning woman. xxxx :hugs: wishes anna was closer to come for flapuceeeeno too :cry:


----------



## aflight84

hehe wish i was closer too chick!


----------



## aflight84

actually i was thinking about going to the babyshow in feb maybe we could all meet up?


----------



## Sparklebaby

if ur up for it hun, that sounds like a plan. im sure there will be something i could get our LO. :) is it in London??? xxx


----------



## aflight84

yeah at the excel docklands!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hopefully with a bit of luck i might manage to persuade hubby to come too. a day out for us all lol xxxx


----------



## aflight84

YAY that would be cool i'm still trying to convince adam too!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey girls,

Docs appointment booked for friday 5pm. Going to ask about me and my body and se if theres anything that will kick start periods again. I worked out how long its been since ive had one....24weeks! 12weeks on depo, 12 weeks off.

Fingers crossed i wont be rushed out the door with some pants excuse

xx


----------



## Abblebubba

:baby:
Hope everyones ok?
Is this a private party at the babyshow or can anyone come Hehee? :hugs:​


----------



## Tudor Rose

hi girls :wave: well im on ycle day 10 and have finally started temping, so im on day 8 and my 7th day on temping, my cyst has gone now :wohoo: my cervix is normal! my hormones are a little all over the place. we have kinda thought (oh and me) we are gonna carry as we were if it happens it happens how are you lovely ladies?


----------



## Sparklebaby

<<<wish my cyst was gone.......not very comfy today....see my journal as im off out in a bit to the drs :( my foofoo hurts lol. :cry: will catch up properly tomorro xxxxx love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls!
So glad to be back i missed you all yesterday!
Hope you're all ok
ABS YOU ARE SO COMING! haha
Tudor i'm keeping everything crossed for you - are you using FF?


----------



## samzi

Morning ladies, hope your all good :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning.........:sleep: Im so tired.
Got my fingers crossed for you Tudor hunny. :hugs: I hope it works out for you soon.....and Kayleigh and Dawny.
Anna did u sleep ok last night??? hope so. :hugs: mine was disturbed again, i wanna go home tbh. this chair is actually hurting me, even with a cushion on it.


----------



## aflight84

Oh Lisa it doesn't sound like you're having a good time of it at the moment! 
I hope your meds help soon!
I didn't sleep too bad woke a few times i think more with worry something might happen rather than just cos i needed to wake to go to the toilet or anything like that. 
I so hope the antibiotics help soon!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey all

Sorry ive not been on this thread for awhile but been getting carried away with my Journal. 

I have a job interview tomorrow and i need help. I have to provide two references for the last 4yrs. Ive told them i was busy bringing up family and havent worked and she said she will accept one from previously but i still have to have another. Do you think a personal reference will do?


----------



## aflight84

if you haven't worked they have to accept a personal reference but it can't be someone you're related to and you have to have known them for at least 5 years

good luck chick x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Thats great. Im sooooooo nervous!!!!


----------



## aflight84

what's the job chick?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Its for a Home carer. I worked with the elderly since i was 16/17 and the fell pg and had to give it up as the last company i worked for refused maternity leave and moaned that i couldnt lift people. Sooooo hoping this is my chance to get back into it.


----------



## Sparklebaby

thats shocking they refused maternity leave, they cant do that surely?? i know too late now but thats disgusting. good luck with your interview hunny. :hugs:

Anna Im glad u had a better night hunny....and thanks for the wishes xxxx :hugs:
well, I came home in the end, had some lunch then collapsed on the sofa and slept til about an hour ago lol.
Im sitting in a not so lady like position on a cushion and still not comfy so goona make this quick. 
in fact.....im gonna shoot now. hope to attempt making it online tomorro xxxx Love you all. :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

take it easy lisa x


----------



## Tudor Rose

Hi kayleigh, i have 2 jobs in care one in a nursing home were im senior care then one looking after a disabled child, the home job i wanna get rid of as the pay is so low, but my other job doesnt pay maternity leave as ie 'direct payments' so im keeping hold of the home job till i get pregnant and leave for maternity leave so i get some pay, but i work 37 hours between the 2 jobs.

how are my other PMA girlies, 

HAPPY 30 WEEKS LISA sorry its a day late!!! wow 10 weeks to go! im so excited for you!!!!


----------



## aflight84

good luck today kayleigh thinking of you!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

IVE LOST MY VOICE!!!!

I cant speak properly and my eyes are puffy and red. This cold is taking the right biscuit. Do you think the interview can be put off till next week or shall i just go as is? I dont want them to think im making excuses and thats how ill be if i work for them.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ive worked in two care homes and once for home care. Didnt really like the 2nd home. The first was the best job ive ever had but i got made redundant because the home was demolished. :(


----------



## aflight84

Hey Chick, 

I say go no matter how shity you feel it will show them you're dedicated! Will go in your favour!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Been told to stay away from everyone by my docs until my app at 5pm. Just developed a major rash all over. they think its measles :(

Explains my flushes and cold!!!!!! Im so taking a photo of this!


----------



## aflight84

OMG Babes are you ok?


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh jeez kayleigh hun.......good job we aint met up. hope u get better soon darling. have ur girls had it? u might wanna check with your dr about next sat too hun. xxxx no offence but i dont think my body could cope with that right now lol. xxxx :hugs: thank heavenes for virtual hugs xxxx :kiss:
Im still no better tbh....Im thinking as I said to Samzi earlier, I reckon the UTI was minor and this is something else. the pain has not eased one bit. :cry:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im guna kill my doc, its gone from measles to an allergic reaction to amoxicillin!!! I wis theyd make up there mind. Im still not so sure its a reaction. Sparkle i may give Your party a miss just incase. I dont wana chance it!!!!


Sorry to hear your really unwell, whens your next appointment?


----------



## Sparklebaby

dont you just love drs...

well hun if u are better then u are still more than welcome to come :) :hugs: xxxx just hope it clears up soon. Im on Amoxicillin too. I got my next antenatal on weds with the dr that said there was a small amount of protein in my sample, no doubt she will be testing that again.
I have come up here to escape hubby.....he giving up the fags and in a real grouchy mood :( doing well tho, not had one for nearly 2 days. i should know the feeling and be more supportive, but its frustrating cause like anything men have to suffer he lie a bear with a sore head and a little pissy. keeps trying to avoid doing things that need to be done and doing thing s that can wait, like putting up a sodding chandeleer in the conservatory. THAT CAN WAIT! washing up and cleaning cant.
Got my parents coming soon and I want at least a half decent kitchen rather than one that looks like a tramps home.

RANT over lol :hugs: best come out of this link before he wonders where i have gone to :rofl:


----------



## samzi

what is the meaning of this?!!!

no posts for 3 days!!! :trouble:


----------



## 3 girlies

im guilty for this too, i havent posted on this thread much lately, must make more effort to seeing as its where we all started our journeys :)


----------



## samzi

hey stranger :hugs:

i know i have you on facebook but thats not the point :lol:


----------



## 3 girlies

:)
how have you been? everything ok?


----------



## samzi

Yeah all is good thanks :) how about you?

OH and I move into our new house at the weekend :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls :hugs: xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

thats great samzi, bet you are loving it :)

hey dawny, how are you ?


----------



## dawny690

Im doing ok thanks how are you? xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey all, it has been extremely quiet for the past few weeks!!! Nothing changed with me! Just ticking down to my blood tests in jan!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

im ok dawny thankyou xx


----------



## aflight84

YAY Dawn you're back!!


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> YAY Dawn you're back!!

Yep been back a while now :dance: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

YAY we missed you x


----------



## dawny690

Thanks babe missed you all too :hugs: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

so have the dr's been looking after you? x


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> so have the dr's been looking after you? x

Who me? Not really doctors have been bumholes with me saying im fat xxxx


----------



## aflight84

WTF? how dare they! 
I've been there with being refused treatment due to my size and regardless it makes no difference to who you are and what you're going through ARGH i hate dr's!


----------



## dawny690

I have to wait for my polyp to be removed then get sent back to an infertility gynocologist :cry: xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

ooooooooooooooo what happened there lol....3 days with noone in here? lol ooops, sorry Im partly to blame too...:blush: I havent exactly been the best of company, especailly over the weekend. it was like I had PMT overload or something lol.
Im back tho, not better but back. I hope the dr can shed some light tomorro on what is wrong with me...fingers crossed.

xxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh dawn i really hope they start to look after you now! x


----------



## Sparklebaby

i think dawny should find a new dr.... i think the way they are treating you is disgraceful!


----------



## aflight84

i had to to be taken seriously was well worth it!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:wacko:
Think its time for a lie down rest girls......:nope:
it has just taken me pretty much a minute to walk down our stairs :shock: the pain in the crease above my lady garden was torture :wacko: will catch up later or tomorro xxxxx :coffee::kiss::hugs::flower:


----------



## aflight84

oh chicken you need to rest! take it easy and give that dr a whopping to sort you out!


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh dont worry Anna I will. I cant do this any more. I think when it comes to thinking about asking to be written off work or starting maternity early, thats when you know enough is enough.....right....to prize my butt off the chair and go lie down. spk soon xxxx


----------



## aflight84

yeah you're right! You look after and your little lady! x


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehehe lil lady......<<<rubs chin>>>> naaaaaaaaaa! def lil monster lol :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

haha either way you just rest up if you need to chick! 

i got my physio appointment through! YAY


----------



## Sparklebaby

so so quiet on here....where is everyone??? where is Heidi??? what happened to our newbie?? Tudor?? they all gone :( lol

WAKEY WAKEY you lot lol :rofl:

well I have biten the bullet and requested my sick leave start. just need to work out days left to conclude the sic as only currently booked until 6th. so gonna do that this arvo if i dont fall asleep lol.


----------



## dawny690

Im just off to work there is an update on my journal though dont want to have to keep typing it xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:winkwink: no worries Dawny....have fun at work xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

just on lunch for half hour. im on my own today and doing 3 peoples work. knackered already!!!! but i can only do what i can do, not going to stress over it


----------



## Sparklebaby

as I say to Twinks.....and as u have rightly said, u can only do what you can manage. dont over do it! just prioritise :) xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hmmmmmm ive just finished a cheese, onion and hotdog Omelette smothered in Jerk sauce......

Howdy all! Just read all the journals and will be commenting later, now, i have to go hunting for pine cones!!!!!!! This party is a pain in the behind!


----------



## Sparklebaby

oooo Kayleigh if u find a good spot let me know where u went cause we want some for our fireplace :) will smell nice hehehehe


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

been out since one and didnt find any :(


----------



## Sparklebaby

:haha: awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww lol. best off going to the south downs? or somewhere like that xxxx :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

hi girls, how are you all doing?

whats everyones bp normally? mines always been 120/70. i got a bp monitor from boots yesterday they are half price (£14.99) & when i got home & tested mine it was 148/89, which is quite a bit higher. i tested today & its dropped a bit but just wondering what all of yours normally is??!! i thought it might be a dodgey monitor but pauls was perfect (typical lol)

hope you are all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya girls just popping on to say hi :wave: how are you all? im ovulating now :wohoo:


----------



## 3 girlies

yay tudor, catch the eggy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

runs in and ties Heidi up.....where u beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

mine was 120/70 on weds and was that when i went to dr last time. she said that was fine. keep eye on it tho babes. what bout ur ankles and hands and stuff??? not swollen are they?? :hugs:
how are u? not seen u for yonkies. and Go tudor, get that arse back in bed and get shaggin lol. sorry.....to the point but.... :rofl: cant miss that eggy hun!


----------



## 3 girlies

lol, i would say ive been sooooo busy but that would be a complete lie :rofl:
ive been ill with a cold & chest infection & so have my girls. Been a lazy week this week!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:shock: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek and happy 26 weeks too :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

i had a trace of protein in my wee last fri & swollen ankles but my bp was fine then. :shrug: my next antenatal isnt till dec 5th but im going to book one for 2 weeks time coz i still havent got my hip grant form!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw chicken Im sorry to hear that. poor love. :hugs: hope ur feeling better now? we missed your double figures! :cry: happy double figures for yesterday hehehehehe. have u read the thread in third tri on things they dont tell u about labour....:rofl: i sat here last night wetting myself.....I had tears streaming down my face...mad I know cause that smile will be on the other side i rekon when its my turn lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

Sparklebaby said:


> :shock: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek and happy 26 weeks too :happydance:

thankyou, its gone so fast!


----------



## Sparklebaby

3 girlies said:


> i had a trace of protein in my wee last fri & swollen ankles but my bp was fine then. :shrug: my next antenatal isnt till dec 5th but im going to book one for 2 weeks time coz i still havent got my *hip grant form*!

:growlmad: they should have given that to you. i wouldnt even wait for that long babes, call your dr or mw and ask for it. then u can go shopping. with the postal strikes going on u might not see it till xmas so the sooner u get it the better. xxxx :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

lol, labour is very undignified!! 

i didnt notice i was in double figures :)


----------



## 3 girlies

well the stupid midwife forgot to give it to me on friday & when i went back 10 mins later she had gone home!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

how strange.....I also had a small amount of protein in my urine last week, cleared that up but the pain i initially went in for turns out to be what I thought it was. SPD. got consultant on 11th which really is too late to do anything. if they had listened to me months ago when i firast enquired about it and the dr laughed at me i might not be in so much pain now. been written off work.


----------



## Sparklebaby

3 girlies said:


> lol, labour is very undignified!!
> 
> i didnt notice i was in double figures :)

love the sig too......:thumbup::haha::winkwink:
since i hit double figures the time has just flown by for me. it was going fast anyway but now :wacko: SCARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :dohh:

We got our Cot last weekend - there is one in babies are us - jungle chums cot bed offer. £199.99 for cot bed, mattress, bedding, changing mat and cot mobile :thumbup::happydance: gonna go buy some more bits today to go with it :thumbup: hehehehe. did u see the buggy too?? we got the graco sterling - again from babies r us £179.99
just need some storage now lol


----------



## 3 girlies

oh no, my friend has that, shes had a band since she was 14 weeks & weekly physio! I really feel for you, i got signed of with Roxie coz of a bad back & it was awful :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

i have pretty much got everything now, well i had alot of stuff already.
its exciting, cant wait to meet her!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

well it will be interesting to see what they do. last night was awful in bed. I slept better than the night before but at one point i couldnt move, then my back clicked hard....:shock: OUCH! lol. I have even turfed hubby out into the spare room. :cry: but it gives us both a better night sleep cause i can roll over rather than try and hump my weight about and im not waking him at same time as turning over lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

aww its bad that they didnt do anything all those weeks ago, could have helped you loads by now if they'd listened to you.

It feels like you have to really nag these days to get anything done!


----------



## Sparklebaby

i cried and stormed out of the drs in true pregnant woman style lol :blush: but nope, 4th time of enquiring i got an - well it could be SPD - grrr i been saying that all along and i aint a dr lol.


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey bumble.... :hi: i see ya. long time no see xxxx :hugs: how u doing??


----------



## 3 girlies

i didnt have an antenatal appointment for 11 weeks then i get 1 & they rush me in & out in 2 mins, makes me so mad.


----------



## Sparklebaby

shocking hun. right, would love to stop but im off out soon and i need a bath b4 my mate gets here. nice to chat again, spk soon xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

ok lisa, speak soon & take it easy :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

OMG you girls are chatty this mornign i just went for brekkie came back and 3 pages to read haha. 

well my BP is normally 100/60 but it does seem to go up and down since i've been pregnant. Did have a moment of high pressure for a while when my brother decided to try and upset me but he's been told to get knotted now! I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but if you're concerned you shoudl speak to a midwife (cow and gate ladies are the best!)


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey anna :hugs: lol i still see bumble down the bottom, :rofl: i think ur 3 pages are nothing in comparison lol. aw im well excited bout today :yipee: baby shopping on a new months pay.....where dya start lol


----------



## aflight84

oh yay exciting! 
i'm trying to be good family are moaning i'm leaving them nothing to buy hehe! 

can't believe i'm half way today YAY another 19 weeks to go and she'll be here YAY!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh pooooooooooooooooooo <<<<rubs eyes>>>> Happy 19 weeks gorgeous lol. sorry hunny missed that one there :dance::yipee::wohoo: 
half wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to paradise. lol. hey go read thread in thrid tri about labour lol i was wetting myself with laughter last night. tears streaming down my face lol.


----------



## Sparklebaby

here ya go..... enjoy! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-things-they-dont-tell-you-expect-labour.html


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Thought id share this with just you guys 

1st baby!

* If you want to know what stitches feel like, put a piece of thread inbetween your thumb nail and finger and pull slowly. The rugged feeling is what i think it felt like

* I had an epidural and it numbed one side of me?????????

* I had my waters broken with a croquet hook (but it didnt hurt)

* When your waters are broke the relief is great...its sooo warm lol

* I MADE them take down a clock and a picture i didnt like lol (dont ask)

* Gas made me sick, i had had choco pud about 1hr before... 

* No one told me there was a possibility of 3 doctors shoving a hoover up me to help delivery!!!!

* also because of this my daughter had a cone head! (only for a few hours)

* The blood....hmmm chainsaw massacre springs to mind!

* once i had had my stitches they put their finger up my bum!!!!!!!!

2nd Baby!!!

* I had a really upset stomach all morning and this continued throughout my labour!!!!! I did notice the smell, it made me cry but oh, midwives and mum were great about it

* Bubz came out inside her sac!! That was really amazing to see

* waters broke after i delivered her!!!!!!!!! (the water was sat behind her!)

* My bath was red....



The best feeling of all is when you pass your babies head...all pain disappears apart from one sting with the shoulders.


----------



## aflight84

OMG girls that's so funny so glad i wont have to go through that the idea of it scares the hell outta me haha


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls, wow sparkle 60 days to go bet you cant wait :) its flown by, sorry u.ve been in pain,
how are you other pregnant ladies?
sorry i havent been on in a while im constantly working these days so dont get to sit and chat with you girls anymore:(

im hoping and praying this month this is my 11th month now of ttc :(


----------



## bumble b

hello ladies,

sorry i don't stop by here much now, don't really have much to report, no sign of ovulating any time soon so bit of a boring wait. 

you lot love a natter, everytime i come to check in on you i have a million pages to read :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

Bing bong my darlings Im feeling very positive right now at least til friday :rofl: how is everyone? xxxx


----------



## samzi

Well my lovelies, i wont be online for a week or so as OH and I move into the new house today :happydance:

Got to get the net sorted there as of yet and im off work next week so cant catch up there either!

will miss you all :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

oh YAY Samzi i hope everything goes really really well! it's going to be great! x


----------



## 3 girlies

oh anna not long till your next scan :)


----------



## 3 girlies

im off to ring my doctors for an appointment before anyone else does :)

will be on later to catch up xxx


----------



## aflight84

i know 4 more sleeps and i see her again YAY


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning......well well well......

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, thanks for the info Kayleigh :hugs: Anna, glad u liked the thread....had me in stitches too funny enough lol. tudor......glad to hear your being kept busy, although we do miss u heaps on here too, :hi: bumble lol saw u floating about last week.....ur so brave reading back over the pages lol, there must have been loads. :rofl:
Dawny......not long to go baby. what day do u actually go in? will it be the night before?

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I missed Samzi, but...I have her mobile number so will text her instead. if anyone needs to pass on urgent message give me a shout xxxx

well, as for me, I won slut opf the night on saturday at my ann summers party :haha::rofl::dance: yay go me lol. I won the bananas and cream game lol :rofl::thumbup: Im just too filthy for my own good lol. was a good night though and bought some normality into my life.
I had a wicked day on friday with my mate vicki - (baby deacon) we went shopping and I ended up spending about £200 on baby bits lol :shock: then we went to franki and bennys for lunch....mmmmmm cinnamon waffles and icecream - the dogs wotsits!
sunday - well i rolled out of bed at half 10 :shock: thats a first for ages lol then i was asleep again at 5 hahaha for a few hours. then x factor -ITS A FIX! It has to be. i so felt for Rachel being in the bottom again....poor love.
Oh well today is a new day, I have got to collect my medical cert later and I might poss go into work to start dismantling my desk either today or tomorro. oh and to check my payslip. Im pretty sure my promotion hasnt been set up yet! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## aflight84

oh lisa sounds like you had a wicked weekend! Can not believe you only have 59 days to go that's ace!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:shock: its scary lol......gulp lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

OMG and i have gone up again on my counter......WTF :shock: lol


----------



## aflight84

the days go quicker at the end hey?!


----------



## dawny690

Im not sure darling going to ask at the pre assessment if I can as it will be easier or else I have to worry how to get there :wacko: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwww dawny i have just seen ur signature at the bottom.....:blush: lol thank you hunny....I love you too......Love you all in fact :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

:mrgreen: your welcome darling :D xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i managed to get a drs appointment for 10:40 today, shes going to cure my cough today or else lol!!

had a bad day yesterday, felt awful, ached from top to toe & started having pains for an hour, we think they were from coughing so much, obviously my baby didnt like it :(
so today i am going to try to get something from my doctor, although i bet she doesnt give me anything, i have no energy at all, its getting me down.


----------



## aflight84

hey dawyn how are you feeling about Friday? x


----------



## aflight84

i really hope the dr can help you hun, make sure she looks after you as i didn't get seen until it was too late and i ended up with a chest infection finally feel almost human again and it all started just over a month ago!
you rest up chick and make sure hubby is looking after you!


----------



## 3 girlies

he was great yesterday & today, took care of everything so i could rest, hes back at work now so hes rang me twice to make sure im ok :) 

the thing is im never ill, i cant remember having a cough ever so this is not like me at all. I thinks its turning into a chest infection, i sound awful coughing non stop in the playground this morning, i sound like i smoke 50 fags a day lol, ive never smoked in my life!!


----------



## aflight84

yeah that doesn't just sound like a cold chicken you get to that drs and get some antibiotics not good for you or the bubs! x


----------



## dawny690

Im nervous but know its for the best xxxx


----------



## aflight84

they will look after you chick x


----------



## dawny690

I know they will babe xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck Dawny, we know you.ll be fine,

im currently in the dreaded 2ww (if i ovulated) 6 days in to temping i stopped (i forgot) so have no idea and then i ran out of OPKs when they started to become positive (typical). so i have no idea what day i ov'd on all though i think it was Saturday as my CM has done a disappearing act :rofl: since then.

just seen you xmas ticker dawny not long to christmas!!!
i hope i have a bun in the oven by then.

taking the kids to a firework display tonight at our local park and they have a fun fair on too so the kids are excited just hope the rain keeps off.


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey again ladies...sorry to hear ur feeling poorly Heidi. if the owrse comes to the worse get to A&E thats what happened with me at the start of my preg, I couldnt breath hardly so went there. I got anti biotics. rest up when u can and great that hubs is looking after you xxxx :hugs:

good luck to you tudor, keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. just for now tho chilax.

I can believe i have just polished off the remiander of the bag of popcorn I bought for my party I had on friday lol.......mmmmmmm was nom tho lol


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 
woke up this morning not feeling right at all. just feeling icky but not if that makes sense. i keep feeling the need to stretch but when i do it aches. I keep getting what feels like tummy rumbles but it feels like it's up under my ribs is everything moving that much already?


----------



## Sparklebaby

theres an awful lot in there to be shunted up hun :hugs: rest up today babes. xxxx


----------



## aflight84

so that's normal then? feels so odd to me! i guess there are a lot of things going to happen that will be firsts and strange to me!


----------



## Sparklebaby

this pregnancy has not ceased to amaze me yet. every day is a new day an new experience.
If your ever in doubt about something though spk to your midwife :hugs:
u might be having a growth spurt? Mia could be doing her gymnastics in there...I hope u feel a little better later on. are u at work? if not why dont you have a lil sleep? m,ight make u feel better xxxx I always find I sleep better during day. wish I could have one now, only they are doing water mains etc right outside our house :cry: so noisy :(


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

my hips really hurt today :(:(

x


----------



## aflight84

yeah i'm at work no rest for the wicked! 
will be going home and sleeping tonight i think go swimming tomorrow! i'm round mums anyway so might be nice to have an hour in the pool


----------



## Sparklebaby

wb samzi.... :) :happydance: hows the new gaff??? hehehehe

Anna, sounds like a plan. swimming is supposed to be good on the joints. avoid breaststroke tho if u have sore hips. as for sore hips maybe we should start a sore hips club. lol.
Mine was baaaaaaaaaaaaaad last night. well my foofoo was anyway. samzi, have a soak in a nice bath when u can hun, check your posture too. xxxx


----------



## aflight84

it must be a PMA group thing we all have girls and end up with knackered hips haha! least we have each other! 

ona more positive note - only 18 more sleeps till new moon YAY


----------



## Sparklebaby

us PMA girls will always stick together. would be nice to have ameet up sometime, although for me I think thaqt would have to be sometime next year? but yeah I think it would be a shame to lose touch just cause we have popped our LO out, and we need to be here always for dawny and Tudor and Kayleigh and Bumble..... :hugs:
I know one thing i couldnt have done all of this with out you lot and twinks. the support on here is amazing. x we could do BNBPMA Picnic in the park somewhere next summer lol. maybe one of the big London ones hehehehe


----------



## Sparklebaby

damn I really must sort out my bump picture lol its nearly 3 weeks old :shock: only feels like yesterday i took that one lol. :dohh:


----------



## samzi

new gaff is ok ty :p

OH is driving me completely mental already though!!! arrrrrrgh :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hissy: poxy batteries are flat in the camera....oh well il do them later or tomorro, in the mean time the batts are on charge :dance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

samzi said:


> new gaff is ok ty :p
> 
> OH is driving me completely mental already though!!! arrrrrrgh :rofl:

:haha: make sure u keep ur u time hun! :coffee::sleep: its important but glad all is well in the new house :) hehehehehee. xxxx :flower::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:shock: omg just taken one on my phone and I have an off centre belly button......talk about wheres beany? lol. sure enough my left side where i think she is is rock hard lol.


----------



## Tudor Rose

it may be her back, sparkle, dont worry im chillaxing now as well as working, gotta get my bloods done diabetes run in the family and ive been so drained lately, i have to graze like a cow keep my sugar level up and i pee alot all cycle round not just in the 2ww. how are you all today? sorry you pregnant mummies are having a tough time of it but its all worth it in the end :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

have some dust :dust: tudor. :hugs: sorry to hear about the Diabetes issue...hope u dont have it hun, my Mum has it BAD! but when I had my GTT the other day it was clear :dance:
Im trying to upload a picture to facebook - to update my bump pics and it wont let me upload :hissy::cry: talking of new bump pics, I have them on my journal and also the plus size bump thread in second tri. also my Avatar :) hehehehe i like this one. :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning Ladies. :) hope we are all well this morning. I plan to try and be a little more constructive today instead of sitting here all day lol. will be on and off throughout the day. might even take more photos of things we have bought for beany. will only put them on my journal tho xxxx


----------



## aflight84

ohhh can't wait to see them!


----------



## Tudor Rose

ooooo lovely, well its my day off today i do have a few chores to do but im so tired and sleepy they can wait til later or til tomorrow before i go work. planning a Lazy day with the heating on and my cosy blanket, just dropped the kids of at school so gonna go and put my comfy joggers and cardigan on as im slouching :) its been a hetic few weeks since working full time as well as everything else im pooped!
how are you all this morning?


----------



## Sparklebaby

pictures have been uploaded onto my journal. will be more to come later. :winkwink: better go put that lot back and hunt out some more lol :wacko: enjoy xxxx 

have a nice mooch tudor.....wrap up cozy warm and settle back with a nice cuppa lol.

U made it into work ok then anna :) :thumbup: hehehehehe.


----------



## Tudor Rose

i.l have a look in your journal hun!


----------



## dawny690

Morning my favorite girls how are you all? xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning Dawny....im busy sorting through beanys stuff and trying to put it in a better order, so a pile for washing like clothes towels and blnkets, toys, medical etc etc also to hunt out all stuff for my hospital bag cause il need to think about getting that packed soon. loads of pics on my journal from page 70. 
How are u feeling today???


----------



## dawny690

The phrase *shitting bricks* comes to mind :wacko: xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol awwwwwwwwwwwwww bless u. it sounds like a day surgery type thing hun so i wouldnt have thought it will be that bad? its natural to feel nervous. :hugs: yes u might also get sore after but at least it will be done. have u got pads etc for after and big pants as they say./......I must buy myself some big pants for when beany born to hold those nice sexy maternity pads in place. :winkwink: nice n sexy huh. but yeah make sure u got some pads etc to take with you. im sure they have briefd u already anyway?
did they say what time u going in? is it the night before? or u gotta go in on the morning?


----------



## Tudor Rose

dnt forget your disposiable knickers for when you,ve just had beany, thoses sexy paper knickers


----------



## Sparklebaby

pft, il be lucky to get my arse into a pair. biggest size i have seen is a size 18 to 20 lol yeah right ok.....PASS ME THE SHOE HORN SOMEONE lol.

:rofl: na im gonna get a load of chaep big niks from evans and bung um in the wash. lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

ive got swine flu :( its horrible!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no poor you heidi! ive had that its awful! i hope you make a speedy recovery, are you taking the tamiflu?

well im just popping on to say hi im off work shortly im still bloody knackered i slept from 10.30am ysterday til 1pm and the was in bed by 9pm i couldnt keep my eyes open, so tired i couldnt get out of bed this morning, roll on sunday when i.l be able to sleep past 6.15 am!:)

hope you ladies are well xx


----------



## aflight84

OMG Heidi are you ok? Are the keeping a close on bubs?
Lisa - i always make it to work i was going to come in the day i was rushed to A&E with the asthma attack only the dr told me to rest that day and go back the next haha.


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning Ladies.....Heidi darling Im so sorry to hear you and Hubby are poorly. hope the kiddies and baby dont get it. xxxx :hugs:

Tudor - Tired huh? :huh::coolio:[-o&lt; where are u in ur cycle?? :winkwink:

how are we all anyways other than Heidi and Tudor. I had a ncie bacon sarnie this morning, but maybe got carried away making my bacon crispy lol. got a bit smoky in the kitchen :haha: was nice tho. today I think Im gonna tackle the washing seeing as I have said to hubby it needs doing and is still sitting there despite him saying "il do it leave it" grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Il be sitting here in the nod if i leave it much longer hahaha:wacko:[-( think i will do the dishwasher too and maybe?????? venture into the world of online shopping? :shrug: we need some groceries and hubby very busy and to top it off we dont have a car atm :dohh::nope: need to make sure i have the funds first tho xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i am i think 5dpo i should of ov'd halloween. ive been given the day off im not needed today so im home and happy :) oh and sparkle HAPPY 32 WEEKS!!!!! only 6 TO GO!!!!!!:wohoo: cant wait see a pic of little miss sparkle :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

ooooooooooooooooo! hehehehe tiredness was what hit me first :winkwink: by 2pm i was wanting to rest rest rest. so fingers crossed for you sweetie. thank you for my wishes too :yipee: nice they have given you the day off....i can only assume ur either out or sleeping lol xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i havent been out apart from school run and believe me i wanted to sleep! but i had to catch up with my xmas shopping so been sat at the computer with my bank card. i hate shopping so much, but i know what im getting everyine and ive just about finished with the kids bits and bobs :) rest while you can sparkle hun!

heidi how are you today?

HAPPY 20 WEEKS for tomorrow Anna i wont be on here til late in the day! you,ve reached your half way mark :wohoo: :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for online shopping. hehehehe i did my first food order online too hehehehe if this goes well i might make more of a habbit of it. lol. might as well if im off. might even venture into getting last few gifts online too. 
im tired now.......but too late for me to have a nap......or is it? lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls.............How are you Heidi?
hows the mummies to be, anna, sparkle, samzi?
how are you other girlies, Kayleigh, Dawny, bumble, Abbie, Tinks? sorry if theres anyone i missed

i had a terrible night sleep i was up and down going to the toilet all night think i went 4 times!!! so im knackered, its raining and i have to walk to work :(
hope you have a good weeknd girls


----------



## 3 girlies

i still cant walk upstairs, i have to crawl, its too painful. Its been the worst week ever & i just want it to be over now :(


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no poor you!

how are you other ladies?


----------



## aflight84

OMG heidi that sounds painful! 
can't believe how quick the weekends keep flying by it's so depressing


----------



## Sparklebaby

tudor.....i am praying so so hard for you this cycle. :hugs: and Heid....in pain? have i missed something? or is that what the flu has done to you? u poor sausage.
Samzi cant get online atm as her system is down. i feel awful for saying without her say so but im worried about her.....SAMZI sorry babes....pleaswe forgive me.
she text me early this morning to say she had a small a mount of blood this morning. she spoke to the Labour ward and they said if still there in hour to call back. I havent heard from her since and cant get hold of her either so pls girls keep your fingers crossed her and bubs are ok. I wont post on her journal about this, il keep it here for now.
Hope ur OK samzi.....:hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

PANIC OVER.....

Samzi had fallen asleep :dohh: lol. she has felt baby move and had got heartbeat this morning so we hoping all ok.


----------



## samzi

hey :hugs:

i have never been so scared in my life

course i didnt mind you saying anything, sorry i worried you :blush:


----------



## dawny690

You ok Samzi? xxxx


----------



## samzi

yeah, i am now.

just had a scare this morning but had no bleeding since then and shes been kickng me..gone quiet now but thats cos ive been up and down making tea the last hour etc.


----------



## dawny690

OMG samzi darling that must have been really scary have you been checked out? xxxx


----------



## samzi

i called the labour ward and got told to put a pad on and to call back in an hour if id had any more. I hadnt so i didnt call back. Not had aything since and shes been active so im not worrying now. but i was so scared this morning. me and Oh were talking about if the worst happened etc, but told ourselves at least if there was a problem there is more chance of her survivng now than there was a few weeks ago etc. luckily it didnt come to even a trip to the mat unit, so i was pleased about that. deff going to take it easy these last 13 weeks or so though. in a way its more scarier than the first 12 weeks, if that makes sence? knowing that theres a slight possibility it could all go wrong even this far in :huh: but anyway im rambling so im gonna disappear.

:hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey girls,

Havent been on for awhile! Soooooooo busy. 

Samzi, glad your okay hun!

Hows everyone??

Okay where do i start. I have never had any probs with my period. Very light on for two/three days. No cramps etc. You could say ive been VERY lucky. 

This morning i did my usual trip to the loo, wiped...saw blood. JESUS MARY N JOSEPH i danced for about 5mins around the bathroom!!!!!!!!!!! IVE GOT MY PERIOD BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Been wearing a towels all day (the last time i spotted n wore tampons the period stopped lol) now im getting really bad cramps, back n head ache and the period is REALLY heavy. 

How bad have your cramps been girls during periods....i mean im used to nothing so this is horrible for me. Also any hints n tips to ease the cramps BARRING tablets. I dont really like taking them until im dying of pain!!!!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey girls,

Havent been on for awhile! Soooooooo busy. 

Samzi, glad your okay hun!

Hows everyone??

Okay where do i start. I have never had any probs with my period. Very light on for two/three days. No cramps etc. You could say ive been VERY lucky. 

This morning i did my usual trip to the loo, wiped...saw blood. JESUS MARY N JOSEPH i danced for about 5mins around the bathroom!!!!!!!!!!! IVE GOT MY PERIOD BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Been wearing a towels all day (the last time i spotted n wore tampons the period stopped lol) now im getting really bad cramps, back n head ache and the period is REALLY heavy. 

How bad have your cramps been girls during periods....i mean im used to nothing so this is horrible for me. Also any hints n tips to ease the cramps BARRING tablets. I dont really like taking them until im dying of pain!!!!!!


----------



## tryingfor#1

Hi everyone,

Im new at this, and looking for some help with few things on this site and ttc.
My name is Toshea. I'm 21. I am obese. At this moment I dont know my BMI, or my weight at the matter. I have not been to the doctor in a while. Hope to go soon though. Im married, and I have been ttc since I got married a year ago on the 16th of this month. I know one reason is my weight but I know that does not mean I cant ttc. It also might be my husband who has abused drungs for years. But I dont know. Ive tried to read up on how to conceive, but I dont understand all that. Can you ladies help me or just talk to me about things... 
Thanks


----------



## Sparklebaby

:blush: thanks Samzi - so glad you are ok now darling. :hugs: I cant begin to imagine how you guys must have felt, but rest assured, seeing blood doesnt always mean trouble.

Hey Kayleigh babes.....missed you. :hugs: go you on your periods too :dance: although really we would like to not see them at all but.....its good that it sounds like you have a decent one on your hands. 
um, mine were....fairly heavy but i didnt really suffer too much if that makes sense?? but the days i did i tried a hot water bottle, that can help. as too can a bath but the only thing i didnt like about having a bath especially being so heavy was the tampax sucking water up and then me flooding :blush: so maybe try the hot water bottle. xx



> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im new at this, and looking for some help with few things on this site and ttc.
> My name is Toshea. I'm 21. I am obese. At this moment I dont know my BMI, or my weight at the matter. I have not been to the doctor in a while. Hope to go soon though. Im married, and I have been ttc since I got married a year ago on the 16th of this month. I know one reason is my weight but I know that does not mean I cant ttc. It also might be my husband who has abused drungs for years. But I dont know. Ive tried to read up on how to conceive, but I dont understand all that. Can you ladies help me or just talk to me about things...
> Thanks

 aha so thats how u add a quote half way through....:dohh:
Hi Toshea. Unusal name, where does that originate from?
My Name is Lisa - welcome to BNB and to Tm PMA :hugs: I started this group after I started to struggle myself, tbh this group had been set up before but slowly died, but i started it up again after taking a break and some of the original PMA girls like me joined me. I am sure they will introduce themselves.
We have the following:
*TTC* - 
Kayleigh Lou
Tudor Rose
Dawny690
BumbleB
Twinks - but hardly ever comes in here now :nope:
Other than Bumble and twinks the above girls are more Long term TTC like you.
*Pregnant* - 
Me
Anna
3 Girlies
Samzi
Although I set this as a TTC group we all stick together so we always here if u want us. although we do get the odd quiet day :haha::winkwink:
Anyway....sorry girls gonna be a bit long......:coffee:

Ok...the one thing i noticed about this forum is there are many ladies that are what I call real women - I too am Obese or should I say my Drs say I am. I was a size 18/20/22 depending where i shopped pre preg. I am now hitting 20stone :blush: but do u know what i dont care, I am happy...ish and I am reasonably healthy.
Maybe.....it might be worth you booking a well woman type appt at your drs to get your weigh etc checked out but dont ever think to yourself I can never have a child cause im over weight....ok it dont help but its not impossible. :winkwink:
Trying for a baby sadly doesnt always happen with a click of a finger. I started trying last august and fell april this yr but prior to that I had been NTNP - Not trying not preventing for about a yr before that.
(Happy first anniversary for the 16th :hugs:)
Can I ask - does your husband still do drugs?? if so then yes for the health of him and your future baby if u guys are serious he needs to be clean from them for a good few months I would say before he even thinks of impreganting you. time for the spermies to renew themselves.
that includes things like spliffs etc.
cut down on booze and try and get a nice healthy diet of fruit and veg, itas important you especially start to take folic acid now.....I used pregnacare as it contained the full quota that you should take. start avoiding things like pate if you can as contains high amounts of vit A which is a no no. that goes for cod liver oil tablets.
Most important thing is to not try too hard.....dont lose the loving spark in your relationship because trust me, TTC can....become a chore. :wacko:

Well done for getting this far......will update more as we go on. there is never anything thats TMI. This is the best forum i discovered and I hope u are happy here. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Tudor Rose

:wave: welcome to our new PMA girlie :flower:

hey girls how are you? im so tired yesterday took the kids to school nipped in town came home had an early dinner then fell asleep for 2 hours then i was falling asleep on the couch by 8pm!!!!! thw :witch: is due at the weekend and i was so proud of my self yesterday i have no HPTs in the houe and walked towards superdrug and walked past it! :wohoo: so i will order some on line and they will be here before the weekend, im not testing to early this cycle im i thing 10dpo! and havent POAS yet :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

good girl Tudor.....I am keeping those fingers tightly crossed tho......10 dpo....things could be happening and judging by that tiredness.....exactly what happened to me :winkwink: xxxxx what ya up to today hun?? xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:hi: Toshea my name is Dawn (everyone seems to call me dawny though :dohh: ) I am also as sparklebaby says a real woman I also vary between an 18/20/22 clothes size depending what shops I use your very welcome in our group hope it helps you with your pma :dance: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: tudor go you not :test:ing :D hope you get a :bfp: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehehe exciting init.....:yipee:
well, i was going to go back to sleep for a bit but ended up tossing and turning.....how can that be seeing as I felt so :sleep: :shrug: lol. oh well....film time and no doubt il conk out on the sofa instead :blush: lol.

hey Kayleigh....i see u hiding down the bottom there lol xxxx

:hugs: all round


----------



## Sparklebaby

p.s although ul see me at bottom il be away from the computer for a bit...chow chow xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

hi, hows everyone today? xx


----------



## dawny690

Im good thanks Heidi you? xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

im ok, getting my strength back slowly :)


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: good hun glad to hear that xxxx


----------



## aflight84

hey girls,
welcome newbies (i'm Anna)! 
Really feeling the winter blues at the moment it's so cold in the office and the heating isn't working ARGH. 
Thanks for all your support yesterday you were right and the physio lady was ace! Really made me feel better. Although she can't fix it she can help with the pain so it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey girls,

Wow this af is badddddddddddd but i cant help but smile lol. How odd that im loving the witch!!!!! Im going through tampax at the rate my kids go through toilet roll!!!!!! But its alllllllll good lmao!!

Little up date about littlehampton. Ive been offered a 3bed flat with garden. Its a complete **** hole BUT were thinking of taking it. Im soooo scared but excited at the same time. My place is gorgeous and dont really wana give it up just to re do everything. Ive contacted the council down there and they've assured me i fit the criteria for a new bathroom and kitchen. YAY! so thats half the work done for me. So is it time for me to be a big girl and up and move???? Who knows ay!!


----------



## aflight84

oh kayleigh that's fab about AF and the house! AF cos things are looking nearly normal and the house cos WOW it's what you wanted! Will be so good for you x x


----------



## samzi

constant bump ache on one side isnt good. esp when i had a slight scare yday :cry:


----------



## Sparklebaby

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Wow this af is badddddddddddd but i cant help but smile lol. How odd that im loving the witch!!!!! Im going through tampax at the rate my kids go through toilet roll!!!!!! But its alllllllll good lmao!!
> 
> Little up date about littlehampton. Ive been offered a 3bed flat with garden. Its a complete **** hole BUT were thinking of taking it. Im soooo scared but excited at the same time. My place is gorgeous and dont really wana give it up just to re do everything. Ive contacted the council down there and they've assured me i fit the criteria for a new bathroom and kitchen. YAY! so thats half the work done for me. So is it time for me to be a big girl and up and move???? Who knows ay!!

:cry::cry::cry: dont leave me :cry::cry::cry:

im happy for you really I am.....just sad that everyone i ever get close to moves away :shrug::nope: so sad :blush: maybe I should move too.
Its a big move hun so make sure u are 100% sure before you take that jump.
:hugs:

Samzi.....did u go to the dr at all?? sorry i forget, i think i left my brain on the sofa. (fell asleep AGAIN!)
Maybe see how u are tomorro morning and if still in doubt its better to get checked out.
xxxx :hugs: Please!

Poxy cat has been sick TWICE! :growlmad: and i am not surprised in the slightest as she been curled up in front of the fire all bloody day, and I mean not even i can do that, far too warm :dohh: so i have kicked her out of the lounge into the conservatory where it is cooler to cool off a little. had to drape some tissue over the sick cause i cant hget down on the floor to clean it up :nope: and its hard tiled so even if i did i wouldnt get up again.
Hubby will be home soon....he full of cold too....JOY! MAN FLU :dohh::wacko::coffee: Think I might spend the next few days sleeping :sleep::shrug: lol. i would rather get it now than later down the line tho....Heidi, any advice? lol. right quick catch up else where....Samzi keep an eye on things hun xxxx 

:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Awww Samzi you really should go and see someone. Even if its nothing itl put your mind at ease! :hugs:

Thanks Anna, its more than ive wished for AND MORE!!!! :thumbup:

SORRY GIRLS, i just re read everything...i totally missed a page of msgs. Didnt mean to ignore everyone!!!! Bad me!!! :wacko::dohh:

Hello to Toshea!!!! What a mad mad group youve chosen he he!!!!!! I too am over weight...but hey more to love ay!!!! 

Tudor...keeping my fingers crossed for you...sleeping during the day huh......sounds promising!!!!!! :winkwink:

Hoping Heidi gets better soon. Cant be nice :nope:

Dawny......or should i say Dawn :haha: what the h*ll is going on in that other group. Ive decided to stay away for the time being!!!!!!!!!!!

Hubby is well excited to have his christmas prezzie already. I managed to swipe a PS3 with 6 games for £220!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was double his budget for his \Christmas present and i have eaten into my half :( Hopefully he'll still get me a lil something!!!!! Kinda was hoping for a special Christmas present again this yr but one i can keep this time. Well fingers crossed anyway!

Mrs Sparkle, when you up for that flapaceeenoo. I can show you photos of the place!!!!!!!!!! And i want an in depth update of your sleeping patterns you lucky thing!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## dawny690

Kayleigh I have no idea im doing the same hun xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls:sleep: im so sleepy :sleep: :coffee: i dont think we have done it this month, im not off my food like usual i am though really tired, i slept like a log last night except for toilet trips:wacko: and im up now and my eyes want to sleep:sleep: giving Dylan a cuddle this morning and he plonked his head on my boob and it hurt ouchy. i have :witch:y type cramps last night so i think AF is coming :(
i did my temp this morning even though i stopped temping half way through the cycle :blush: anyway my normal temp at the begining of the cycle was 36.2/3 this morning it was 37.0 so dont know what to make of it im hoping my sticks come today so i can pee on them but the again i dont want to pee on them as i know they will probley be :bfn:
OH had sad news this morning a friend of his died in the night so he was upset this morning, i dont know what made him die i just knew he was ill.

how are you girls today?


----------



## Sparklebaby

tudor......i tell ya if u were up the road id be sending the POAS brigade round to you lol......I sooooo think this is ur month, i feel it in my waters lol. sorry to hear bout your OH friend :( :cry: sad.

will be away from computer for a bit today so bare with me xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Samzi is going in to have baby monitored she is terrified xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no whats wrong?


----------



## dawny690

The pain down one side has not improved so she phoned did what they suggested and hasnt worked and she has to go in :( xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Samzi im praying for you hun,
Thanx dawny for informing us


----------



## Tudor Rose

IM PREGNANT oh my god oh my god will put pic up when i can stop screaming


----------



## Tudor Rose

im shaking i cant take a steady pic


----------



## Tudor Rose

took them with my cam couldnt get them off my phone im still shaking
 



Attached Files:







bnb 001.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 9









bnb 002.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 5









bnb 003.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7









bnb 004.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tudor Rose

sorry there blurred, there the NHS 20miu ones


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

OMG TUDOR!!!!!!!!

Congratulations Hun...such fandabydooozy news!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations, thats fantastic. praying its a super sticky bean hun :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

heres another ive done 3 test all positive it hasnt quite sunk in! it was unexpexted i,d kinda just give up hope
 



Attached Files:







bnb 007.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## samzi

congrats tudor!!! :dust:

well all is fine with issy. check out my journal for more info. cba to type it all out again :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

tudor you have made my day, so nice when you wasnt expecting it. nice pink line too xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Good to know you n bubz are fine Samzi!

Oh Tudor i really hope this is super sticky for you....Sparkles waters must be damn good to predict this lmao!


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: Tudor way to go :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

thank you waiting for DH get home so i can wave the test in his face, i blurted it out on the phone to him before i couldnt contain my self lol 
Samzi, glad all is ok with issy xx


----------



## dawny690

:lol: bless you tudor xxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG Tudor Congrats babes that's ace!


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls, how are you? woke this morning at 4am bursting for the loo afte that i could'nt sleep. so i came down at 4.30am my belly was rumbling. had coffee and toast, then wanted another coffee remembered i have to watch my caffne intake and settled for tea, but before i drank my tea i began feeling bluegh! POAS again the line is slightly darker and stands out more, will get a superdrug one today i.l wait til after the weekend to do a digi. at least the line is getting darker in the past it hasnt. will be on later


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im so excited for you!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Still waiting for Sparkle to come on and let rip!!!!!! lol :thumbup:

Cant wait to see that digi hun........:pink::blue::yellow: hmmm whatl :baby: be!!!


Good news for me. Im STILL having a great :witch:. I didnt think it would last this long but hey i aint knocking it!!!!!! Just means i cant go swimming this morning :dohh: Instead im treating myself to a hair cut!! :happydance:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oh also just a quickie...I know this is my first period, well maybe just a bleed to regulate me or i dunno what lol. BUt when do people start to OV. Bearing in mind everyones different i just wondered when the rough time was???? Do you count from the first day of you period or the first day your off. God i feel like a newbie. Trying not to get so psyched, but its worth a try huh!! Investing in a therm and opks just for the extra confidence and just to make sure that im actually ov along with having a period.


----------



## Tudor Rose

1st day of your period hun is day 1


----------



## dawny690

:cloud9: I love seeing your ticker tudor it makes my heart melt with love and proudness for you darling you deserve this so so much and I do know cycle 11 was lucky for a few girls one on here for example claire9999 something like that :smug: :kiss: :hugs: cant wait to see your scan pics :yipee: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

cd 1 is the day your cycle starts first day of bleed, with an average cycle length of 28 days they say you should ov around cd14. everyone's different though. 
i didn't ov on my own after depo i needed help so best you monitor your cycles as best you can to get a clear idea if you feel you're not you can seek help from your dr. 

tudor i'm so made up for you! this is such great news! 

sammie - lisa text me last night to let me know you were ok. i was so worried yesterday. hope you're resting up now! x


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh dawny thank you, how are you now?
Thanx anna it hasnt sunk in yet


----------



## Tudor Rose

couldnt wait do a digi here it is girls
 



Attached Files:







bnb 008.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sparklebaby

gosh wow.....firstly thanku so so much dawny for letting the girls know about Samzi. I havent been online for a bit so couldnt post. :hugs: and I am also glad to hear that all is ok too, despite pulling my hair out for most of the night with worry :blush: if only I had come on here lol.

Tudor, hows rthe new mum to be this morning? god damn if id a known u were awake at that time this morning i would have text ya lol. i too was awake far to early, alos couldnt get off to sleep after my early morning pee :hissy: had a thirst on me like no other but managed to tip toe past hubby sleeping in the lounge, make myself a drink and go back up to bed where i read for about an hour, turning my light back off around half 5? lol. got a bit of a head coming on so hopiojng its more tired than hubbys man flu lol.

Well....Tudor as u alreeady know, Im so so happy for you and as promised here is that super sticky Sparklebaby dust :dust: with lots of hugs :hugs::hugs: and kisses :kiss:
I hope and pray this one stays sticky for you. xxxx thank you for texting me to let me know xxxx

well yesterdays appt as some or all may know was ok....didnt get much info from the dr tbh about this spd business :growlmad: but then it will teach me to not say anything. :dohh: he seemd hurried....not surprised really seeing as my half 11 appt ended up being 12.30. anyway I have been referred for a growth scan next tues. cant wait to see beany again although now she is a lot bigger i understand that i wont see an awful lot. and yes i will be double checking she has a foofoo lol and not a winkle :rofl:
then i have a follow up appt on weds. I was given some tubi grip thing to put on....still havent done it yet :blush: I should do really. will see how i go.

Oh...Hubby just said to me we going out for lunch tomorro for his mums birthday and he not saying where as its a surprise for me too lol.
hehehehe.

Well Im off to catch up around the forum etc. have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hissy::cry: i missed my 50 days to go lol. hehehehe


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh my goodness! less than 50 days wow! ive 253 to go yet :rofl: just want to get to that 12 weeks mark

got to go for a meeting at 3pm which is 2 hours long then an hour long driving lesson how am i not gonna pee!!!


----------



## aflight84

haha tudor i remember putting my ticker up when i found out at 3 and half weeks and thought OMG that's ages away but it's not honestly the days are flying and it's great!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Gotta post this girls. Found it in TTC:

I'm writing to inform you that you're being quite rude, showing up without permission. I would appreciate it if you could stay away until invited. Your visits are always quite overwhelming, the money I spend to accomedate you, the random junk food you make me buy, all the whiney complaints and nagging you do actually puts me in physical pain. You make me cranky and irritable and you never seem to take a hint. All those times you were stuck in traffic or got lost on your way here, have really put a damper on my spirits. I'm tired of getting my hopes up thinking you'll stay away for a while. My boyfriend is really getting fed up with you being around as well, all you do is bring bad news and random crying fits, you also make no room for mr.stork and we've been really looking forward to his visit that YOU keep interupting. Having you around also prevents the boyfriend and I from having our intimate moments and neither of us are happy about this. So I say this with as much kindness as possible, Aunt Flo stay the hell away from me and my family, I better not see you for christmas because you're definitely NOT welcome.


Hope they dont mind i nicked it, it just gave me a good ol' giggle!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

haha thats a good one :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

told my parents last night they are over the moon, it still hasnt sunk in, AF was due yesterday and i held my breath all day phoning the doctors today to make an appointment get it confirmed etc. i still cant believe it
anna happy 21 weeks hun x


----------



## dawny690

Happy 4wks Tudor darling :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Thank you ive just been the doctors and he says im 4wks 2 days due 21st July :)all is ok bp etc my cervix is shut and ive been given aload of info, a big pack so i.l be reading that, its all surreal!!!


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: :wohoo: Im so blooming happy for you darling :dance: :mrgreen: cant wait for a scan pic xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

me either ive just put in my journal that it couldnt of come at a better time, as its coming up to the year anniversary of my nan passing and im due around when it would of been her birthday, OH is bouncing lol my parents are so happy to just the inlaws to tell and my SIL as i may need a bigger bridesmaid dress for her wedding :)


----------



## dawny690

Hope she is ok with you babe I know she was getting a bit funny with you for ttc xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

flying visit again....Im off out for lunch soon with hubby and MIL for her birthday :yipee: hubby wont say where so its a surprise....I rekon its a harvester?? his mum and hubby are both vege so.....I cant think of anywhere else tbh as I know she likes harvester. :) heheheh

Happy 21 weeks to Anna and Happy 4 weeks.....ok ok ok.....happy 4 weeks 2 days to tudor lol :kiss:

:hi: dawny xxxx

Kayleigh I love that letter....very good :rofl::haha:

me....well same old same old.....finally got rid of my headache i had since i woke yesterday morning with. :blush: still not got my tubi grip on lol...maybe il try it tonight. I should do really after all of my moaning lol xxxx hope everyone is well and will see u soon. xxxx Have a good weekend everyone if i dont get online....ooooo btw i go to visit the maternity wards tomorro :yipee::wohoo: 
lets also hope JEDWARD get turfed off x factor tomorro. :growlmad:


----------



## aflight84

YAY Tudor happy 4 weeks today!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

well i was wrong about the harvester. we went to a mcdermotts fish and chip restaurant nr me (kayleigh u might know the one in forstedale?) OMG nom nom nom. the fish, well u couldnt have got it any fresher, the food was just amazingly nice. :yipee:

anyway, I was a good girl last night, went to bed about half 11 and thought i would try and get into the tubi grip before hubby came up and laughed lol....think he was more annoyed i didnt ask for help :blush: but anyway wasnt hard to get on at all.
but yeah....anyway so uncomfy, and it actually hurt me more than without. so after an extremely restless few hours at half one i got up for my first pee of the evening and wrenched it off. the relief was somewhat amazing. i have decided to wear it only when resting on sofa for the evening. if i can handle it. i might spk to the dr or mw next time i see them. cant be good. :dohh:

well depending on the storms I am hoping to go visit the maternity wards today and have my friends coming round this afternoon :) so ahgain I wount really be on....samzi darling im sorry i havenbt had the chance to catch up. :hugs:

btw on that note until the 17th when my monthly contract renews for credit, I am very short on credit so pls forgive me if i dont reply to any texts.....xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

just a flying visit hope you all well, i just feel like i could sleep forever, im off to work now dont know how i.l et through the shift im that drained, work now knows ive had to inform them by law as i work witrh clients who are heavy and volient gotta rush catch up soon xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning ladies :sleep: man im tired today, which seeing as I somehow managed to lie in til half 11 yesterday is amzing lol. ok so I was up a few times for a pee but....

I hope to be around a bit more this week? in amongst sorting out my life ready for the imminant arrival of my daughter hehehehe.
Im also a bit sore today so wont spend too long sitting on this chair.
Had a great weekend. Fri was fish and chips day hehehehe. saturday we went to visit the maternity/labour wards which TBH I think cause I was expecting the worst, I was suitably impressed with. it looked pretty clean seeing as the blood guts and gore is rather high on the agenda of giving birth lol.
had a curry in the evening hehehe after our friends had popped round to see me. :hugs:
Yesterday - well lie in then went to see my SIL who is due to drop tomorro, but she still hanging in there lol. she having a home birth in a pool that she has had set up for the last week lol. i would hate to see their leccy bill for this month.:rofl: 
went out for a meal afterwards, was supposed to be a toby carvery but no parking and the carpark was incredibly dark so didnt feel comfy leaving car there, so found a pub up the road.....was ok i guess, nothing special but at leastwe can say we tried it lol.
Today, well Im shattered and I think in need of another tea or something to perk me up. might have another smal bowl of crunchy nut lol :winkwink:

xxxx:hugs: hope we are all well xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya hope you ok, just had to have an early dinner i was starving, sounds like you had a busy weekend sparkle :) well im ok, nauseas off and on the only thing bothering me is how tired i am, my mum said maybe you should go the doctors i said mum its normal for 1st tri to feel like crap. i woke today with 3 ulcers in my mouth too. i will admit i never felt this drained in my previous pregnancies maybe with it being my 3rd etc i dont know anyway going for a snooze in a mo now i have a full tum :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

bless you tudor....i guess all the nausea is good in a way. :hugs: just hope it dont get to you too much. mind u dont get heartburn if u have just eaten. I was thinking to myself....dinner??? then looked at the time lol, cant belive its pretty much lunch toime already hahahaha. yeah im ok babes. xxxx thinking of doing my birth plan in a mo?


----------



## Tudor Rose

how exciting, i have no idea what i want this time in my birth plan as i had my son natural, although i recovered quickly after having him, the epidural with my daughter was great but it took me about 5 hours to walk again and i didnt like having the catheter fitted


----------



## Sparklebaby

this is my dilema...i would love to go natural but....i think im gonna be such a chicken lol. i think the best way I can do it is to go by how i feel? why did u do natural the first time and not the second? sorry to impose....just out of curiosity. lol.


----------



## Tudor Rose

because i had no time, lol had a 11 hour labour with daughter water brok e at home etc with my son i just felt like i hadnt had a poo for a while i didnt know i was in labour i was lay on the bed MW checking my cervix and i said can i have an epidural now please and MW poped her head up and said sorry nope all your having is a baby your 10 cm, im just gonna pop your waters and after 3 pushes and feeling like i was being ripped apart he arrived. so i would say my birth plan didnt go how i would of liked :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol aw bless u tudor. would be just my luck too hehehehe


----------



## dawny690

Owwweeeeee sounds painful xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

wanted to do my birth plan today......just goes to show that BNB can be far too addictive :dohh: lol


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hellllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooo

I never did a birthing plan. Hmmmm maybe i should the next time although i hear its never turns out the way you want it too lol.

Hows all doing this fine autumn afternoon!

Im glad to say the :witch: has finally left the building. 9th - 14th of non stop pain, bleeding, clots (tmi) and headaches BUT IT WAS WORTH IT!!!! 

I got Izzie n Ellas school photos back and im really not happy! Ive decided to do my own at home! They wanted £14.00 for two mediumish photos!!!! Thats £28.00!!!!!!!!!! I can do hundreds for that price!!! And they werent even smiling!!! So my front room will be soon turned into a studio lol!!

Kids ay!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: aw kayleigh hehehe yeah that is a bit steep. :shock:
bet that felt so good having that AF :hugs: lets hope she gives a goodun or not the next cycle too. 
yeah Im pretty open minded but gonna add a few things as a just in case, ie like who my additional birthing partner is and who is to cut the cord etc etc. at the end of the day I just want a healthy baby :) xxxxx as DAWNY has just said.....:shock: 45 days to go OMFG poooooooooooo pants lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

Sparklebaby said:


> wanted to do my birth plan today......just goes to show that BNB can be far too addictive :dohh: lol




> :rofl: xxxx


or am i still in denial that there is a baby in there. 
maybe hubby is right after all and its just wind hahahahaha :wacko::haha::blush:


----------



## dawny690

:haha: LISA your so funny no denying your little princess :D xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

i try hun i try..... could be just nervous laughing. I know one thing I am really glad I founf BNB and all you lovely ladies. you have all been a true inspiration to me and I feel honoured to have stuck by you all through thick and thin. 
Thank you all for being there :cry:
**passes round the kleenex**

xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Group hug :hugs: 45 days wow it has flew by Lisa.
Kayleigh ive had my kids pics as well the individual ones were great but the one together not so great.

well spoke to my friend who is a health visitor and she said its normal for me to feel the way i am, i knew that but i had to keep my mum quiet, i hope she isnt going to be like this all through.

My birth plan with my daughter went as planned but my 2nd never did.
just finally managed to drag my butt of the sofa and get a shower and wash my hair, ive had a cant be bothered attitude lately.

how are you dawny hun?


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> i try hun i try..... could be just nervous laughing. I know one thing I am really glad I founf BNB and all you lovely ladies. you have all been a true inspiration to me and I feel honoured to have stuck by you all through thick and thin.
> Thank you all for being there :cry:
> **passes round the kleenex**
> 
> xxx

:cry: Thankyou too for coming back after your hard time and making this wonderful supportive group we have today :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> Group hug :hugs: 45 days wow it has flew by Lisa.
> Kayleigh ive had my kids pics as well the individual ones were great but the one together not so great.
> 
> well spoke to my friend who is a health visitor and she said its normal for me to feel the way i am, i knew that but i had to keep my mum quiet, i hope she isnt going to be like this all through.
> 
> My birth plan with my daughter went as planned but my 2nd never did.
> just finally managed to drag my butt of the sofa and get a shower and wash my hair, ive had a cant be bothered attitude lately.
> 
> how are you dawny hun?

Im ok thanks hun how are you? :kiss: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

You know something I am greatful to have found this site as have made some wonderful friends even if we havent actually met yet I feel like your all family to me I LOVE YOU ALL :friends: :kiss: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

I hope that one day dawny we will. :hugs: xxxx it would be nice to have our own lil girly group where maybe once a year we all meet up. :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

That would be a good idea sparkle, think i would of been sectioned if it wasnt for you girls being there,

im ok now dawny, ive slept the day away, DD just said mummy are we getting a new baby? i asked why and she said well theres books everywhere of babies are you buying one :rofl: she must think its like a catolouge, i said erm well not just yet but i.l let you know when we are. she said okay mummy make sure you tell dylan too :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

We will lisa we will i promise we will someday hopefully not too far in future xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> That would be a good idea sparkle, think i would of been sectioned if it wasnt for you girls being there,
> 
> im ok now dawny, ive slept the day away, DD just said mummy are we getting a new baby? i asked why and she said well theres books everywhere of babies are you buying one :rofl: she must think its like a catolouge, i said erm well not just yet but i.l let you know when we are. she said okay mummy make sure you tell dylan too :rofl:

:haha: OMG I would have p'eed myself if she asked me that :rofl: bless her xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

for those of you that i have numbers for....check ya phones

hahahah too late and the winner is..........

DAWNY! :yipee: phone going bonkers.....
second place is samzi.....third is tudor, 4th kayleigh 5th Anna :rofl: that was funny. at least I know u can come running when I need you :rofl::haha:

So DAWNY.....You are the chosen one.....you will be one of my contacts for when Beany arrives. sorry a little premature but still needs to be done hehehehe.

Thanks dawny. now to see what answers you lot have put lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

PMSL brilliant tudor absolutely brilliant. kids always say the best thing dont they??? lol
:rofl:
ok.....

Dawny thinks im mad....:thumbup:
samzi just laughed :haha:
tudor - very polite in the background there.....was your hand raised when you said me please? lol
kayleigh....purely me heheheh
anna.....me me me didnt get you to first place sadly lol.
heidi....well she must be sleeping under a rock somewhere bless her lol xxxx hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> for those of you that i have numbers for....check ya phones
> 
> hahahah too late and the winner is..........
> 
> DAWNY! :yipee: phone going bonkers.....
> second place is samzi.....third is tudor, 4th kayleigh 5th Anna :rofl: that was funny. at least I know u can come running when I need you :rofl::haha:
> 
> So DAWNY.....You are the chosen one.....you will be one of my contacts for when Beany arrives. sorry a little premature but still needs to be done hehehehe.
> 
> Thanks dawny. now to see what answers you lot have put lol

:lol: :yipee: It will be an absolute honour darling love you xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

dawny no matter what hour you text and let me know :rofl:
i had to read your text several times Lisa to make sure i had taken in the info lol im a little slow today


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol its ok tudor u are forgiven what with baby brain and all that. is gonna make sure she comes at some god awful hour now just for tudor lol.

dawny love you too girlie love you too xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

well im off to cook mine and the kids tea OH is at football training tonight so he will sort himself out. he is on a diet and losing weigh and im putting it on lol i.l pop on later girls have a good evening :)


----------



## dawny690

I will tudor hun and lisa dont care if your in labour at 3am I wanna know :yipee: xxxx


----------



## samzi

im lucky to be 2nd! i just happened to have my phone on in the only room we can get a signal in the darn house and up popped the message.

quite chuffed :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

lisa i dropped my phone in the bath & cant write texts so i take it i aint your labour text buddy :(


----------



## 3 girlies

i demand a re text when my phone arrives!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol samzi. :kiss: what with ur bf stealing your laptop good job i did text hehehe.

gonna be logging off soon....just had to change out of my dribbled down top into something a little more suitable as got some friends dropping by soon :) yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy xxxx mind you bang goes more planning. hehehehehe xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

3 girlies said:


> i demand a re text when my phone arrives!!!!!!!

:haha: ya numpty. lol xxxx :hugs::kiss::haha:


----------



## 3 girlies

so not fair, i can read texts but not reply :(
my new replacement comes tomorrow, hows my luck hey?

anyways hope you are all ok, gonna read back the few pages you natter boxes have been busy today!!

i have been finishing xmas shopping & stuff, nearly back to my old self :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

so glad ur feeling better hun, been thinking of you. so far touch wood i have been ok but hubby has had man flu so thought i would get iot too lol. happy reading xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I knew i shoulda just txt bk without reading it to hubby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was laughing too much with him and replied late!! DAMN IT!!! lmao


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol Kayleigh. u nutta. :hugs:

well, last night I have to say was one of the best nights sleep I have had in yonkies.
:dance:
I went to bed about half 10/11 and only woke up to the sound of hubbys alarm clock going off at 6.00. how cool is that huh. no pee nothing. :)

Got my Growth scan today :happydance: cant wait to see ma lil girl again :cloud9:

had my friends round last night, teasing me about my baby shower......I have absolutely no idea when it is but I am looking forward to it. hehehehehe


----------



## 3 girlies

i need sleep!!!! :growlmad: i havent slept well for weeks, getting too damn uncomfy!! 

good luck at your scan lisa, must be so nice to have another 1.
paul keeps saying i cant have my 4d scan on sunday coz ive spent too much on xmas, i refuse to cancel it though lol :thumbup:

got a boring day waiting in for my phone, just to clarify is it too late to be your text buddie :haha: :wacko:

My baby is 2 tomorrow :( shes all grown up!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw Heidi hun. sorry ur not sleeping. do u have a body pillow thing, i have found it helps so much. or try doing the semi sitting up position with pillows under your legs, so ur kind of in a v position.

Thanks for luck hun, Im hoping they say lots of water rather than who ate all the pies baby lol :blush: Im sure ur hubby was winding u up re the scan lol. that would be plain cruelty to take it away being so close. lol re text buddy....u are anyway.  well you could have been if u hadnt thrown it in the bath or wherever it was hahaha :haha:
awwwwwwwwwwwww happy birhtday to Roxie for tomorro. :happydance: are u doing anything special??

I need another coffee - decaff of course and a nice big bowl of crunchy nut lol


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:witch: is back!!! Im even more confused lmao!!!!! 

Happy Growth Scan again Sparkle. Id be bouncing off the walls!!!!! 

I was watching eight legged freaks last night and a humongous spider happened to crawl across my bed. I saw it out the corner of my eye, jumped off the bed and squished it. I now have a nasty spider squish mark on my bed and hubby has done nights so i wont be able to change them till later!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls, i was up 6 times to pee last night unbelieveable, OH is being over protective making me rest etc making me stop helping my mum with her cleaning etc, ( i can understand why i havent got the energy clean my own house) i have asked for extra shifts at the home tho. My nausea has gone this morning :( kinda panicing a little. i was able drink coffee, i want it back :( maybe im over analysing things a little. i had no sickness when carrying DD.


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck for scan sparkle x


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks kayleigh and tudor..

ya know other than excessive nausea ur preg sounds so similar to mine hun, i was so so tired and had no energy at all, i did also get mild nausea at the start but nothing i couldnt handle.

Kayleigh :shock: what is your body doing to you hun :( :hugs: i guess at least its having a good ol clear out. xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Morning Girls, 
Good luck today with the scan Lisa hope we'll be seeing more pics of your princess! 
Tudor - sounds exactly the same as how i was! Enjoy the rest he's giving you soon he'll tire of it and expect things to go back to normal haha.


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol anna.....if you could have heard mine last night u prob would have said the same as Vicki did......SHE IS PREGNANT NOT ILL :rofl:
was so funny. thanks for luck wishes too :) OMG my cat is doing my head in this morning. she wants to go outside which she hasnt done for ages, but the wind bought our neighbours fence down and seeing as she too fat to jump over fences now, she doesnt know anywhere else other than our garden so i am keeping her in. lol
she constant meowing. grrrrrrrrrrrrr lol
second lot of washing on for the morning :) makes a change. I swear I dunno where it all comes from?


----------



## 3 girlies

we are taking Roxie to a big play centre with ball pits etc & then having dinner somewhere, Reese is at school & paul is at work so will be just me & her all day tomorrow!


----------



## aflight84

haha lisa our neighbours fence came in on ours on saturday and we kept loosing our dogs in her garden so funny! haha

so hope today is a good day i need a rest haha


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:witch: comes everytime i get out the bath so im refusing to have anymore :nope: lol!!!!

I think my Hubby enjoys those ball pits more than the kids do!!!! :dohh: Last time he was the one arguing with me to stay! 

Isnt a meowing cat a sign of a cat that isnt getting any. My vet told me to look out for signs that my kitten maybe coming into heat or summat???? I feel god awful that ive booked her in to be spayed. (if thats how you sp it???) But i dont think i could handle a pg cat, then more kittens!


----------



## 3 girlies

aw i love kittens, they are so cute. i dont like the damage they do to leather sofas though lol. 

my phone is supposed to be here by 1pm, whats the betting it arrives just before 1!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

12.59 and 59 seconds lol xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

im waiting in for the asda man to deliever my shopping he should be here before 10am-12pm, im determind not to sleep today so ive just been doing a bit of cleaning now im having a minute im tired :) going the MIL's later 1st time i would have seen her since "the news" was broken, she phoned yesterday and was ok,


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayy for asda shopping - you can drop the choc milk round to me later ok lol. have fun at the MIL too. :) Im sure she will be fine. remember your body, your life. xxxx
dya know u saying ur tired, I have come over all sleepy too. lol i might go stoke the fire and then have half hour lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

once shopping has been delievered im going to curl on the couch for a snooze im tired. i feel so lazy tho


----------



## 3 girlies

aww lisa you have a proper fire?? i want one, i dont even have a crappy fake one, just radiators :( Hayley has a proper one & you cant beat them!

tudor, you are allowed a sleep whenever you want, its the rules lol, you are growing a mini person, its hard work!! xxxx


----------



## aflight84

i wish i could curl up on the sofa i'm shattered! however i'm eating chocolate fudge cake instead YAY hehe


----------



## 3 girlies

mmmm chocolate fudge cake sound lovely!! I havent got any nice food in the house, well just kit kats but they aint what i fancy!! I need my phone to hurry up so i can go out, its boring!!!


----------



## aflight84

just been up to the canteen and i'm on spanish sausage caserole now hehe


----------



## 3 girlies

i dont know what to have for dinner tonight, we had roast chicken & veg last night, i fancy something a bit easier tonight. Hmmmm decisions!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

shopping came late no time for a nap now :( i had a pasta salad for lunch and a berry smoothie, not too keen on smoothies but i need my vitamins now, im gonna get a few hotpots out the freezer for tea i think. just bung them in the oven for a bit. simples :)

mmmmm chocolate fudge cake :)


----------



## samzi

sausage and mash here for tea tonight. yum! qiestion is what to have for lunch!


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehehe so much for half hour. :blush: make that since about 12 so 2 hours lol.
hahaha. i come back to talk of food :hissy: I want sausage casserole and chocolate fudge cake lol xxxxx

yeah tudor u have a wee lil bean in ya now so sleep when u can. its gooooooooooooooooood lol.

Heidi yes we have a proper coal fire :) the first thing we did when we moved in was smash the hell out of the leccy fire they had shoved into this gorgoues mantle piece and surround, and replaced it with a proper cast iron grate etc. i will send u a picture :) xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Heidi it has to be ham egg and chips!


----------



## 3 girlies

i have got for dinner.....*drum roll* 


curly fries & southern fried chicken!! :rofl: i told paul i was cooking him a nice meal but i cant be bothered & the fries were calling me as i walked past in tescos lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh my nausea is back. am glad :) love curly fries with garlic mayo, well i forgot get the hot pots out of the freezer to defrost so i dont know what were having. 
i feel pooped picked ds up went MIL for a cuppa then walked back the school pick DD up from her art class and we got caught in the rain :(

gonna chill now was gonna clean the bathroom whilst waiting for OH get home from work but i cant be bothered now :sleep:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Loving the curly fries also!!! Just had a pot mash for dinner. Really must eat more but when hubbys on nights i just cant be bothered. Kiddies had sausages, noodles n sketty hoops lol!!

I make personalised Christmas baubles and ive just had an order for 16!!!!!!!!! OMG..thank god i havent started work yet!!!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Sparkle's update:- :baby: sparkles is head down measuring 5lb 11 measuring top end of ideal all good and she is still a she :yipee: xxxx


----------



## samzi

woohoo


----------



## Tudor Rose

:wohoo: sparkle!

ive made it to 5 weeks! i thinks thats the furthest ive got this year :happydance: woke with a sore throat and nausea :) im not complaining im determind to enjoy every single bit of this pregnancy :)
got a mountain of ironing and a driving lesson today so no napping :( and tomorrow im in work so gonna tell the big boss. so friday will be my sleepy sleep day now!

how is everyone? oh i am fed up with this rain!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:happydance: Tudor :happydance:

The rain is pants. Was hoping to wear my new boots to work today, but theyre woolly so no chance of that unless i want soggy footsies!!! :dohh:

Hopefully the test im doing today isnt to hard or im guna sit there n cry :cry:. Its already bad that i cant find my passport. Today is going to be a long day methinks!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Tudor Rose

Good luck Kayleigh :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

YAY Happy 5 weeks chicken! That's ace! 

I'm so glad yesterday is over in fact i'll be glad when this week is over as i am starting to feel like i don't know what each day is going to bring. 
Anywho, I decided yesterday with Mia in mind that i wasn't going to stand for the noncence and reported the guy to the police for harassement i had to give a statement last night and he is getting a first and final warning if he tries any form of contact or harrasing behaviour i report him again and he gets arrested and unlike his estranged wife i wont drop charges. 
The police were amazing complete understood even though the letter wasn't threatening that he's now coming to my home and I was scared and being nearly 5 months pregnant it really isn't on. 
Fingers crossed this is the end of it. 

Can i have a PMA hug girls? xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morrrrrrrrrrrrning :hugs::yipee:
Thanks Dawny for updating the girls lol....i think they all had a text too but good to see you getting in some practice :winkwink: hehehehe :hugs:

cant belive u lot continuing talking about food lol. I ended up having egg chips and beans for lunch cause hubby came home even earlier than planned. mmmmm yum. Love the curly fries too.

Ghhhaaahhhh I cant belive I have to go out in this shitty weather later. got my follow up appt this morning at the hospital....11.50. well we will see cause the last time i sat there for frikken ages before I was seen.

Yes, scan.....all good although she a lil big. :shock: I got a feeling my foofoo gonna hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt lol.
defo still a girl lol...wipes sweat from forehead lol. she head down so I havent got to worry about that any more...at least I hope not. and when she first put the scan thing on my tummy she let out this huge yawn! was sooooooooooooooo cute hehehehe.
What I hate tho is when they put stoopid things on your notes like, view obstructed by Adiposity.
WTF......Why dont you just make it easy for yourselves and just say IM FAT :growlmad:

.....random thought....can hear rain....gonna call MIL to see if she can take me to hospital this morning.

sorry this one is turning out to be a bit long....

Last night...we heard and hubby saw someone trying to break into our next door neighbours house. sitting there watching tv and we both heard the horrendous noise where this guy was trying to crow bar their window open :shock: I called the police and within 5 mins they were here but I guess where this guy couldnt get in he had scarpered.
Thankfully all ok and this SHMUCK got away with nothing.
a neighbour oposite got burgled about the same time last yr....so on that note ladies...make sure all of your doors and windows are double checked before leaving the house, if u plan on getting in from work etc after it gets dark, leave a light on throughout the day, maybe a landing light or something. this happened at ten to 6 last night. the last time you would expect it to happen.

anyway......I am going to call my MIL now and beg for a lift lol. xxxx will let you know how it goes a little later on xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

btw.....good luck to Kayleigh today and happy 5 weeks to tudor :) :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG lisa is your neighbour ok where they in?


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Anna babe

Im so confused girls :cry: :shrug: dunno what to think xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey Anna, yeah The wife was a little shaken after the fingerprint people came round but thankfully no they wernt in. I said to Larry thank god he went for a house that was empty. what concerns me is our other neighbours, both 84/85 go to be at about 6 and if it was their house I would hate to think what would have happened. the noise was awful tho.....about 5 ft from where my hubby was sitting. grinding metal noise.....wasnt good. Thankfully they must have good windows for him not to get in cause he was really going for it for some time. it actually sounded like he was crowbarring the whole window out of the frame. :shock: thats how loud it was.

so yes l;adies.... leave a light on or get some timers for lamps or something to make a deterant. xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

dawny690 said:


> :hugs: Anna babe
> 
> Im so confused girls :cry: :shrug: dunno what to think xxxx

wassup darling??? :hugs::kiss:


----------



## dawny690

:hissy: im so confused and p'eed off girls I dont temp everyday which is bad of me and i put in this mornings temp and it says I ov'ed the 12th :saywhat: and im now 6dpo?! But because of my accident we didnt :sex: the last time we had :sex: was 5th at night then we had :sex: again when my leg was a bit better which was 14th which ff says was 2dpo if I have ov'ed but surely I wouldnt ov one without a :witch: first or so late as not had an af since 7th aug so im on cd104 today :shrug: :help: girls xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

dawny690 said:


> :hissy: im so confused and p'eed off girls I dont temp everyday which is bad of me and i put in this mornings temp and it says I ov'ed the 12th :saywhat: and im now 6dpo?! But because of my accident we didnt :sex: the last time we had :sex: was 5th at night then we had :sex: again when my leg was a bit better which was 14th which ff says was 2dpo if I have ov'ed but surely I wouldnt ov one without a :witch: first or so late as not had an af since 7th aug so im on cd104 today :shrug: :help: girls xxxx


:hugs: replied on your journal babe xxxx:flower::kiss:


----------



## dawny690

Thanks babe xxxx


----------



## aflight84

i know what you mean lisa i still can't stay home on my own when adam is away after i was broken into it's so scary!

oh dawny, i wouldn't worry about that too much if you don't take the temps at the same time every morning before you've done anything they are pretty useless. i would go with your body and opks it's the only real way to know.


----------



## Tudor Rose

heres :hugs: for everyone, im just having a minute just done the ironing bagged the kids summer things away and tidied there room had to have an early dinner as i was starvin, ive still got aload to do yet im pooped, gotta ring MIL see if she will take kids school for me tomorrow as im working

god i feel awful today!

Dawny i would discard the temping til AF arrives as you sound like you,ve been all over the place hun :hug:


----------



## 3 girlies

:hugs: dawny, hope your cycles sort out soon. have you been offered clomid? Hayleys just been given it to help with her long cycles. Its so unfair when everyone else gets alot more chances of concieving when they ovulate every 28 days. 

happy 5 weeks tudor hun xxxx


----------



## aflight84

clomid is a bad idea if you're ovulating which you are cos of the BFPs but i would ask about provera or something alone those lines to help regulate your cycles. 
Clomid is really dangerous if you don't need assistance ovulating (living proof)


----------



## dawny690

Not been offered anything :cry: My CBFM just arrived :wohoo: but cant use it yet want :witch: to arrive now please xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

Hayley has pcos, & she ovulates but not very often & they have prescribed clomid for 6 months.


----------



## Sparklebaby

like the new pic 3 girlies :) 

well....finally....albeit a little late, I have been referred to Physio but I have been told that I should be able to have a normal birth? but might want to consider an epidural for the pain sooner than later as being a big baby it will be beyond the normal pain. so more for a little comfort if nothing else. I just have to remember to make sure they are aware I have SPD. 
so....pretty good all round, but have got to have another growth scan in 3 weeks time with another follow up.

MIL treated me to lunch.....had to be a burger king hehehehe as thats what they have in the hospital and some sandwich place. was nice really. :) she said to me that she really enjoys my company :cloud9: and I was just like spending the day with her son. hehehehe. I LOVE MY MOTHER IN LAW :) she niceeeeeeeeeee :) :dance:
went into friends of Mayday shop (Mayday is my hospital) its like a charity shop and proceeds go to the hospital and they had these lovely hand knitted bits and pieces. I bought a lovely pink and pale yellow blanket which funny enough now I have it home is the same yellow and almost same pink as what is on the jungle chums set i got from babies R us :) :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

3 girlies said:


> Hayley has pcos, & she ovulates but not very often & they have prescribed clomid for 6 months.


yeah that makes more sense i know that with me firstly they wanted to regulate the cycles and then did all the checks if i was releasing eggs before clomid was an option ended up in a lot of trouble with it. nasty drug!

dawn i would recommend maca, agus castas and black cohash all herbal which helped me sort my cycles out as for ovulation i'm not sure what really helped me in the end. clomid screwed me up and made me too fertile so after i lost the twins i just let my body do it's own thing until i was lucky to fall with Mia. 
I would ask your dr if they would be happy to prescribe you provera maybe as an option to bring on your period and then do the regular blood work that cycle. That would give you a better idea of what is happening
Good luck with the CBFM best thing i ever bought! Still gotta sell it haha


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck with your CBFM hun :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Wow so much went on whilst i was away today!

Well so far i have passed all my tests with distinction!!!!! And one with Merit!!!!! I cant believe it. Maybe only company tests but the bloke said noone has done as well as me so far :happydance:. Its three days or so worth of tests so im going back 2mora. I hope at the end i get a certificate or summat. I feel like im back at school :haha: :happydance:

Dawny i hope your body rights itself soon hun xxxxx :hugs::kiss:

I knew bubz would be big, you grew so fast Sparkle!!! I had Izzie who was 6lbs 10, then Ella was 8lbs 6. My brother was 9lbs 6!!!!!! OUCHIES. Are growth scans new??? Must be so exciting having scans left right n centre. 

Just come back from ikea, Hubbys on nights and wanted to go shopping before work for some bits for the new place. BUT because hes so moody through lack of sleep he threw a hiissy fit in the middle of B&Q. :wacko: I was so embarrassed that i told him to p*ss O*f. He threw the colour books on the floor and walked off. Twat head. :dohh:. I wanted to die right there in the aisle. Needless to say i stilll havent spoken to him!!!! :growlmad:

Men ay!!!!!

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

help me find a girls name please, we were going to have Kenadie Grace but now im not sure. I love the name but it doesnt feel right. :shrug: Kenadie Carabott sounds a bit much. any ideas???

HELP ME PLEASE :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

i like grace. ???

kayleigh.....:rofl: at OH. sorry I shouldnt laugh. i hate men when they have hissy fits. OH was a little like that yesterday til he stuck a nicquitin or whatever they are called gum in his gob. lol ***rolls eyes*** hope he stopped having his hissy fit. i assume he ok with this impending move too ??? xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

3 girlies said:


> help me find a girls name please, we were going to have Kenadie Grace but now im not sure. I love the name but it doesnt feel right. :shrug: Kenadie Carabott sounds a bit much. any ideas???
> 
> HELP ME PLEASE :)

:wacko: do u know how long i was dreaming about you and trying to find a name for your new arrival :nope::haha::shrug::dohh::rofl:

well i was going over and over in my head for what felt like hours....decided that Kenadie Carabott had too many c/k sounds to it and came up with this instead

Madison Grace Carabott :shrug::blush::flower: u kept saying u wasnt sure and all I said was Nope it Has to be Madison lol:blush::haha:


----------



## Sparklebaby

ps....for me to come up with a name like that is pretty hard cause generally they aint something i would go for lol.

then I just started having some wierd shit dream about 2 stunt cyclists who only travelled on their bikes across roof tops. WTF? lol


----------



## 3 girlies

i love that name, its my best friends little girls name though. i have told her i might steal it lol. you dream about me...........thats so funny :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

never even met ya lol. it is a nice name....nice shortened too. funny how i pulled something thats already close to you tho.....thats kinda spooky lol....ok i guess i will have to think of somthing else lol :winkwink:


----------



## aflight84

i love madisson that was one of my names before it's really lovely goes really nice with grace too.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I love the name James And Sophie. Hubby wants Enya and Nathaniel. One extreme to the next. If i had my own way with Izzie she would have been an Abigail or a Alannis.


----------



## aflight84

the name game is a mindfield, there were so many i liked but i narrowed it down quick as i could have had my heart set on Mia since my BFP haha


----------



## 3 girlies

i am really stuck, paul wants Frankee, Frank was my grandads name. not sure if its girly enough though. I never had this trouble with the other 2, with 3 girls though its bound to start getting harder lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol heidi. we got our name sorted out.........I can tell you ladies that the middle name has something in common with Heidi and Kaleigh :) heheheheheh

i have to say I do like grace though xx


----------



## 3 girlies

my friend suggested Amberlee, but i bet it would get shortened to Amber.

so we are still stuck, the middle name Grace is definate but it has been since day 1!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh most likely heidi, its screaming to be shortened. 
i will have a think whilst i am sorting the nursery lol xx


----------



## samzi

morning girls.

i had boob leakage last night!!! :rofl: i was so excited :blush: means im working properly :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

<<<<hopes im working properly lol. not had hardly anything :cry: lol


----------



## samzi

dont get me wrong, it wasnt major top changing moment lol, just a lil round circle, as i went to investigate only a lil bit came out when i squeezed but it means im working properly lol. so im happy. may have to get those breast pads sorte d out though incase it gets worse and i have to end up changing my top every half hour :rofl:

ooh OH on the phone re a job he went for last night. heres hoping he gets an interview!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

:rofl: the things that excite us when we are pregnant samzi, thats made me smile :)


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: to the boob leakage

Heidi what do you think to Olivia Grace? xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Olivia Grace is a lovely name!!!!! Nice Choice Dawn

I hated the boob leakage. Spesh when i went to a wedding and leaked through my pads coz a new born started crying! OH the shame lmao!!!

Sparkle my midwife said id be selfish to have these puppies n not breast feed!!!! Nice huh! I didnt notice any leakage till about 2 weeks b4 i was due. Then i had mastitus the 2nd time round...i never knew blocked pores would make me so ill!!!! The joys of parenthood ay!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

i like olivia, its lovely but i know someone with a 1 year old called olivia, id hate it if my friends chose the same name as me, paul thinks im being stupid though.


----------



## dawny690

:blush: its actually one of my choices but I dont mind if Heidi wants to pinch it :thumbup: I can choose something else when the time comes xxxx


----------



## dawny690

:blush: I have loads of girls names wrote down :shy: so if you want me to list them all I can :hugs: xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

dawny you are so sweet, i reckon you will have a boy, i can see you with a boy for some reason.

i like...
Eden
Charlee
Frankee
Rylee (although thats what hayley called her puppy, the cow lol)

....but they just dont seem right!!


----------



## samzi

before we decided on isabelle, we had chosen the name jasmine


----------



## dawny690

Here are the girls names I have on my list and I agree heidi but hubby has 3 girls 1 boy from previous relationship so its likely we will have a girl even though i have always seen us with a boy.

Names:-
Belle
Mia
Ellie
Phoebe
Isabel
Hazel
Rachel
Amelia
Eve
Page
Imogen
Olivia
Jasmine
Holly
Grace
Lily
Daisy
Rebecca
Ella
Fleur
Tia
Jessica
Molly
Ann(e)
Eloise
Lacey
Allison
Linsey
Natalie
Keira
Lucie
Faith
Georgia
Neve
Tegan
Demi
Taylor
Alexandra
Madison
Robin
Kelsey
Charlie
Blair
Bailey

xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

i like jasmine :)
oh ok ok but no saying on facebook hahahahaha
ours is Jennifer Rose.

our old landlady who was also a very good frined of my hubbys family was french and call Genny, we inherited her cat when she passed on (shady) so we have decided to call beany after her but the english spelling.

I also like Olivia


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> i like jasmine :)
> oh ok ok but no saying on facebook hahahahaha
> ours is Jennifer Rose.
> 
> our old landlady who was also a very good frined of my hubbys family was french and call Genny, we inherited her cat when she passed on (shady) so we have decided to call beany after her but the english spelling.
> 
> I also like Olivia

Awwww lovely name darling :kiss: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

some good ones there :winkwink::thumbup:



dawny690 said:


> Here are the girls names I have on my list and I agree heidi but hubby has 3 girls 1 boy from previous relationship so its likely we will have a girl even though i have always seen us with a boy.
> 
> Names:-
> Belle
> Mia
> Ellie
> Phoebe
> Isabel
> Hazel :thumbup: my sisters name
> Rachel :thumbup::cloud9: my best friends name
> Amelia was one of my choices but hubs didnt like :nope:
> Eve
> Page
> Imogen
> Olivia
> Jasmine
> Holly
> Grace
> Lily
> Daisy
> Rebecca
> Ella :thumbup: one of my choices also
> Fleur
> Tia
> Jessica
> Molly
> Ann(e) :haha: my middle name with the E :winkwink:
> Eloise
> Lacey
> Allison
> Linsey
> Natalie
> Keira
> Lucie
> Faith
> Georgia
> Neve
> Tegan
> Demi
> Taylor
> Alexandra
> Madison
> Robin
> Kelsey
> Charlie
> Blair
> Bailey
> 
> xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Sparklebaby said:


> some good ones there :winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Here are the girls names I have on my list and I agree heidi but hubby has 3 girls 1 boy from previous relationship so its likely we will have a girl even though i have always seen us with a boy.
> 
> Names:-
> Belle
> Mia
> Ellie
> Phoebe
> Isabel
> Hazel :thumbup: my sisters name
> Rachel :thumbup::cloud9: my best friends name
> Amelia was one of my choices but hubs didnt like :nope:
> Eve
> Page
> Imogen
> Olivia
> Jasmine
> Holly
> Grace
> Lily
> Daisy
> Rebecca
> Ella :thumbup: one of my choices also
> Fleur
> Tia
> Jessica
> Molly
> Ann(e) :haha: my middle name with the E :winkwink: *No way its mine too *
> Eloise
> Lacey
> Allison
> Linsey
> Natalie
> Keira
> Lucie
> Faith
> Georgia
> Neve
> Tegan
> Demi
> Taylor
> Alexandra
> Madison
> Robin
> Kelsey
> Charlie
> Blair
> Bailey
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

*Check your facebook  dont worry didnt tell everyone the real name but look what I put  xxxx*


----------



## 3 girlies

wow dawny, thats an impressive list!!

i love her name lisa :thumbup:

Paul said he will think of names, his last suggestion was pearl lol!!

i have a rubbish surname, Hayley's is Joyce now which goes with loads of names (lucky cow) Carabott rules out loads of c & k names. 
I loved Ruby but its too many R names.....see told you this would be hard lol

im off to see Hayley for a sausage sandwich, maybe it will inspire me, or at least taste yummy :)


----------



## dawny690

Well feel free to use any if you like hun xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Interesting name choice Dawn lmao!!!!!! 

Aimee Grace???


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Love the name Jennifer Rose but then i am biased lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

told u it had something in common with you and heidi lol. thank you girls and yes dawny i saw :rofl: what are u like u complete and utter nut bag....no in fact u are a satsuma bag :haha: :hugs: loves ya! lol.
i like Aimee Grace

enjoy your sausage sarnie :( I WANT ONE :hissy: with crispy bacon and runny fried egg too lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

our second choice is Hannah Rose.
this is why we havent decided for def yet.....most likely will end up being the jennifer. I mean what does a jennifer look like? lol


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I had Abigail for ages with Izzie and when she was born she didnt look like an Abbie lol. Youl know for sure when you meet bubs


----------



## dawny690

:rofl:
Heidi how do you know Rachel Jarman hun? xxx


----------



## samzi

aww, gorgeous name! i love it :D


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks Samzi :) xxxx


----------



## aflight84

samzi said:


> dont get me wrong, it wasnt major top changing moment lol, just a lil round circle, as i went to investigate only a lil bit came out when i squeezed but it means im working properly lol. so im happy. may have to get those breast pads sorte d out though incase it gets worse and i have to end up changing my top every half hour :rofl:
> 
> ooh OH on the phone re a job he went for last night. heres hoping he gets an interview!!!

YAY that's great. I was texting lisa a few weeks back when this happened to me i was only 20+1 and never expected it to just happen was so freaked out haha.


----------



## aflight84

oh lisa i'm so glad you went with that name i loved it when you text me about it it's so beautiful!


----------



## samzi

ive not had any today :lol:




aflight84 said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> dont get me wrong, it wasnt major top changing moment lol, just a lil round circle, as i went to investigate only a lil bit came out when i squeezed but it means im working properly lol. so im happy. may have to get those breast pads sorte d out though incase it gets worse and i have to end up changing my top every half hour :rofl:
> 
> ooh OH on the phone re a job he went for last night. heres hoping he gets an interview!!!
> 
> YAY that's great. I was texting lisa a few weeks back when this happened to me i was only 20+1 and never expected it to just happen was so freaked out haha.Click to expand...


----------



## Sparklebaby

i find myself sitting on the bed sometimes squeezing them to see what happens lol :blush: still nothing.....ok...i have just eaten and beany decides to wake up. FOOT IN RIBS :shock: lol thanks child lol


----------



## 3 girlies

My niece is called Amy!! 

Dawny, Rachel Jarmen lives in my village & our kids go to school together :)

does anyone remember me saying i was winded by a tesco trolley? well they just sent me a gift card for £20 & a letter wishing me luck with my new baby. im quite surprised, i didnt expect them to even reply!!

What about the name Sydnee Grace??


----------



## Sparklebaby

are u going for cities?? lol i liked the name sydney in scream or whatever the film was lol. 

i dont recall the tesco trolley incident but nice of them to send you a gift :)

just to let u know new bump pics on my journal xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya girls you,ve been busy today, Lisa that name is lovely. Dawny my daughter is called Eloize (were awkward and spell it with a z)
i dont know where to start with names its still not sunk in that im pregnant even tho these last 2 days ive had real bad nausea.

how is everyone?


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey baby girl have u had a good day? thanks re the name :) we were debating on calling her Genny but then thought about the spelling issue especially if we went for the genevive or however u spell it. that was her real name but shortened to Genny. u can bet ur bottom dollar someone will spell it wrong lol **rolls eyes**

Eloize is pretty too. lots of nice names floating about today lol.


----------



## Tudor Rose

had a bad morning with nausea its gone for now but it will be back later.
love the bump pics Lisa


----------



## dawny690

3 girlies said:


> My niece is called Amy!!
> 
> Dawny, Rachel Jarmen lives in my village & our kids go to school together :)
> 
> does anyone remember me saying i was winded by a tesco trolley? well they just sent me a gift card for £20 & a letter wishing me luck with my new baby. im quite surprised, i didnt expect them to even reply!!
> 
> What about the name Sydnee Grace??

What a small word I went to primary school with her and then we ended yp going to the same college :rofl: she is on my FB too

Dont remember you saying about the trolley but very noce of them to send you something

And I like the name Sydnee Grace xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

dawny how strange, i see her every day lol. Shes such a nice person, her boys are gorgeous. It is a very small world indeed.


----------



## dawny690

She is lovely :D havent seen her face to face for a while miss her :D xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning to all, how are you all? well i havent got any nausea yet, planning on sleeping today, gonna take kids to school then come home and snuggle on the couch. think im coming down with a cold,


----------



## 3 girlies

tudor i cant believe you are 5+2 weeks already, its going really fast (well maybe not for you lol) xx


----------



## aflight84

yeah it only seems like yesterday you were 3+5! 

although it only seems like yesterday i was starting to complain about the MS haha.


----------



## dawny690

:hi: girls hope your all ok? xxxx


----------



## samzi

morning ladies. hope your all well!

had major case of leaking BB's again last night :lol:


----------



## Tudor Rose

i just wanna get to 12weeks get my scan see the heartbeat then i can relax, not had too much nausea today but i slept all morning i feel so lazy. im yawning away now!


----------



## Tudor Rose

for got to say last night garath seen me on here and he started laughing at me saying it cute! :rofl: anyway i kinda been calling baby spud anyway last night i got a wave of nausea and sat up right and OH went awww is peanut making you feel sick! i was shocked never before in my previous pregnancies has he refered to the baby with a nick name but at the same time i felt touched by it so im changing spuds name to Baby peanut-spud in honor of my DH :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

thats so cute!! xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

i like it tudor.

belated hello to you all girlies....while I nurse severe heartburn thought id update my day. only time i have been on is to look at the what to pack thread for the hospita :shock: gosh....so much, chances are i might not need it all but would rather have it just in case I want or need it.

well, 6 this morning i lay awake after going to the loo and heard hubbys alarm go off time and time again, so i went into the spr room where he was and climbed in with him for a cuddle. he then got up for a pee so i got back into the double bed where he joined me for another cuddle. beany proceeded to play kick hand lol which DH loved :) :cloud9: and then......hehehehe :winkwink: i swear this pregnancy is making me feel more kinky? :blush:
anyway, once we finished he said im not going in this morning im gonna go get the exhaust sorted on the car so will get up at 9. cue more hugs. this time i placed my bump into the small of his back where beany proceeded to boot the hell out of his arse....much to hubbys amusement and mine :rofl:
in actual fact hubby didnt go to work at all today so i thought i would do some more minor prep for the hospital, like uploading some music onto the ipod and writing my pack the bag list out lol.
He now gone to town for some drinks with his friends. so here I am...all on my own lol.
Hope u have all had a good day. i will be around here somewhere this evening. maybe in chat. xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

aww bless sparkle morning girls just trying to force some breakie down me before the 24 hour hangover kicks in it seems to peak around 11am for a couple of hours then dies down around 3.30pm then just after tea it peaks again til about 10pm 
Just seen you ticker 4 days and counting sparkle
Happy 29 weeks heidi
anna, samzi i cant see your ticker but hope your both well.
How are you dawny and kayleigh? and anyone else i forgotten :blush:
hoping to "officially" tell management in work today if they turn in.

hope you have a good weekend girlies :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

officially told work they said let them know when i wanna start my confindment?!?!?! didnt realise i,d gone back in time to the 16th centuary i though it was called maternity leave :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

Replied in your journal hun xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanks hun :)


----------



## 3 girlies

here is my beautiful little girl, shes very stubborn, i had to go for a walk coz she wouldnt show her face. She frowned alot. She weighs 2lb 14oz :)

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/004-5.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/006-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/001-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/005-1.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/007.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/009-2.jpg


----------



## Abblebubba

Sorry i havent been around girls i really am, congratulations to the newly pregnant im so proud of you, and all the other girls i think your all amazing too.
But right now im heartbroken, my partner of 6 years and FOB, has left me ast night.
i cried soo much until i couldnt physically breathe or cry anymore i am soo emotionally drained, i have been sick, i hvent eaten in two days, my head is pounding and i have cried for 24 hours, i cant cope i dont know what to do.
He was my life, i adore him i cherished the ground he walke upon 
:cry::cry::cry:​


----------



## samzi

so sorry hun :hugs: here if you need to talk xx


----------



## Abblebubba

I cant even speak, i have no words..
:cry:


----------



## samzi

:hugs: i really am sorry hun, ive been through a bad breakup myself in the past.

what were his reasons? :hug:


----------



## Tudor Rose

WOW heidi, they are fantastic,

Oh abbie :hugs: is there no way you guys can sort it out?


----------



## dawny690

So sorry abbie darling :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im so sorry to hear this! I was coming on here to ask what is PMA??? Im praying that God leads you through this troubled time and that I know he has got to have a plan for you. I can only imagine your pain. Seek the shoulder of some close friends and family so that you are not alone!((((HUGS))))


----------



## Tudor Rose

Hiya, PMA stands for Positive Mental Attitude,


----------



## 3 girlies

so sorry abs, hope you can sort things out xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...r-growing-baby-peanut-spud-5.html#post3638102 

my belly bloat lol


----------



## dawny690

Its beautiful babes :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh gosh..... I dont know where to start....

Abbs darling :hugs: I am so so sorry this has happened to you. we are here if u need us ok. make sure u speak to your family. u need as much support as possible right now.
:kiss:

Heidi...love the scan pics hun :dance:

:hi: mrskcbrown.....if u want to join us you are more than welcome hun :hugs: we set this group to love and support each other in good times and bad. even though we are all now at different stages we are always here for one another.

well as for me....sigh......il start today then rewind back to weekend lol. just come back from my M,W appt this morn.
BP fine. Urine Fine, bump....big but we knew that lol. ummmmmm still head down but she also said her head was engaged :shock: lol i thought she felt a little low today lmao :rofl: clever girl found the exit already :haha::wacko: i just hope she pops back out for a bit and stays put for a bit longer lol.
Saturday....well as some of you know I have a surprise baby shower due....sat i thought to myself....maybe the dinner in the evening was a decoy...it wasnt lol but an enjoyable eveing with my best friend Jemma and her partner and one of my other best friends Hayley and hubby. a nice relaxed evening of risotto and you tube :rofl: aslo in the morning we went to our first antenatal class. was very interesting. learnt lots about pain relief and I hope with our birth I hope to have an active labour and go as natural as poss. obviously I am open minded and will most likely give into the epidural lol?? :winkwink:
Sunday.... I sat there clock watching......thinking......wondering.....was today the day??? I started getting tearful at the thought so I said to hubby I need to keep my mind occupied cause i cant help clock watching, wondering when etc, plus with saturdays class sinking in and the reality of it all i felt like every 5 mins i was bursting into tears. we got a lot sorted in the spr room. we moved beanys cot, I did 2 lots of beany washing...all her bedding so today I can make her cot up :happydance: got the case out of the attic so I can start packing my bag for the hospital :dance: gonna wash some of her clothes today so I can pack those too. :)
tomorro, i am meeting my best best friend Vicki for lunch....Bring on Franky and bennies :) mmmmmmm yum! then in the afternoon I have got my work leaving drink. strictly blackcurrant squash or a diet coke for me tho lol. 
weds Im having a girly chick flik day with my neighbour across the road. she off work sick so we thought some company for each other would be good. its ok nothing i can catch lol.
so yes.....thats it from me really. xxxx Hope we are all well otherwise. 

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Stay put a little longer beanie please :kiss: Nearly cooked enough but not yt so although you found the exit you clever girl dont be trying to come out yet you hear me? Have a nice lunch babe :munch: xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

wow already engaged lisa, Reese & Roxies heads didnt engage until labour had started lol, she might surprise you & arrive before xmas :)

I am feeling rubbish today, my arm aches & has done since yesterday, dont know why! Also my hands & feet itch at night, its driving me crazy, i cant sleep coz i have to scratch them :(

I picked up my sure start grant form from the job centre today, thought id better get organised, still waiting for my hip form though, my midwife keeps forgetting it :growlmad:


----------



## samzi

Back at work today. My boss didnt expect me in. Apparantly she tried to ring me last friday and left a message - but i didnt get it:s anyway shes told me to get signed off till my mat leave starts in 4 weeks and il get full pay as im 28 weeks! so im trying to get into the drs today to get a sicknote to cover me till then.

Not happy as i spent £16.50 on a bus ticket for the week :growlmad:

On top of that, im hurting cos ive been moving about so much. nightmare!!!


----------



## dawny690

Right Im officially p'eed off now :hissy: right still no :witch: despite having :sex: again today, still feel dizzy :wacko: dont feel sick though just very very dizzy and I didnt get up too quick or anything so I dont know why I feel so bad :cry: I found a packet of the pill i used to take am so tempted to try taking it for a week and see what happens xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

you know dawny i took the pill for 6 days and 7 days later a heavy period came (it was really heavy) then i got pregnant.

My Midwife has just phoned and introduced her self, her name is Alison and ive got my 1st appointment (booking appointment) 7 th december so im praying i.l get my U/S before christmas, its all begining to feel very real, had a real bad morning today i was so low, i got in and cried buckets over socks! (dont ask) i was like this early on when carrying my son. 
OH and i had a crappy weekend just being snappy with each other, he cant see why im tired as it not like im carrying a big bump so reasearching some stuff to send him via email on why pregnancy is difficult in the early stages.

MIL was just asking when will i be taking my Mat leave (we work together) i said 14th of june is what ive got in mind i.l be 34 weeks then and she said do you think you will last thats long? as from 20 weeks when carrying my son i was signed off work. i said i.l just have to see how i go.


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> you know dawny i took the pill for 6 days and 7 days later a heavy period came (it was really heavy) then i got pregnant.
> 
> My Midwife has just phoned and introduced her self, her name is Alison and ive got my 1st appointment (booking appointment) 7 th december so im praying i.l get my U/S before christmas, its all begining to feel very real, had a real bad morning today i was so low, i got in and cried buckets over socks! (dont ask) i was like this early on when carrying my son.
> OH and i had a crappy weekend just being snappy with each other, he cant see why im tired as it not like im carrying a big bump so reasearching some stuff to send him via email on why pregnancy is difficult in the early stages.
> 
> MIL was just asking when will i be taking my Mat leave (we work together) i said 14th of june is what ive got in mind i.l be 34 weeks then and she said do you think you will last thats long? as from 20 weeks when carrying my son i was signed off work. i said i.l just have to see how i go.

Thanks babes xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks dawny :hugs:



> wow already engaged lisa, Reese & Roxies heads didnt engage until labour had started lol, she might surprise you & arrive before xmas
> 
> I am feeling rubbish today, my arm aches & has done since yesterday, dont know why! Also my hands & feet itch at night, its driving me crazy, i cant sleep coz i have to scratch them

you really think she could be here early then?? :wacko::shrug: I have just battled to get down the stairs and back up again, i know one thing if her head aint still down there then im a dutch uncle lol :wacko: OUCH lol.
are they getting too hot?? I would keep an eye on the itching tho babes as it can mean other things im sure xxxx:hugs:



> Back at work today. My boss didnt expect me in. Apparantly she tried to ring me last friday and left a message - but i didnt get it:s anyway shes told me to get signed off till my mat leave starts in 4 weeks and il get full pay as im 28 weeks! so im trying to get into the drs today to get a sicknote to cover me till then.
> 
> Not happy as i spent £16.50 on a bus ticket for the week
> 
> On top of that, im hurting cos ive been moving about so much. nightmare!!!

thats wicked to hear Samzi after what was said before. was that said after you told them what your rights are :thumbup: i wouldnt worry about the bus ticket....maybe try and get out with some frineds for lunch etc before your baby arrives :thumbup: 

Dawny hun.....:hugs: sorry ur feeling shite hun. there is lots of crap going round at the moment. maybe ur coming down with something? 

God I have just stuck a cheese and cranberry sauce sandwich in my gob....my daughter cant wait to get the nutrients and gives herself hiccups :dohh::haha: silly girl lol


----------



## samzi

id love to lisa but i dont know anyone around here :rofl: well i know someone off another forum that lives not so far from me..hmm may see if she wants to meet up. She did mention about going to some bump and baby classes with her.

back home now and got an appt to see dr tomo and get a sicknote from him/her. gonna get my matb1 stamped too and get that sent off back to work with sick note.

god what a bloody day its been :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

bless you :hugs:

I have just checked my notes....something i hardly do :blush: and it says 4/5th engaged :dance: yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy go beany go! can definately feel her down there :shock: lmao. thats only happened in the last week too so....who knows lol.


----------



## samzi

ooh. hang in a few more weeks baby girl, then POP out :happydance: :lol:


----------



## Sparklebaby

funny thing tho....normally im the one glared at cause of the babys size....but today the mw said well your husband is tall. :dohh: of course!!!! its not just about me being bigger, it could be length too. hubby 6ft3 his mum is about the same?? my dad is tall, my sis is tall, so it could be all about long than short and fat. would rather a long skinny i think :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

shes almost fully engaged then :shock: Yeah i bet she arrives early! they can get the size wrong on the scans by quite a bit, they kept telling me Reese was huge & she was 6lb which is pretty small.


----------



## Sparklebaby

ui would think 4/5 is fully....its not. 0/5 is there...about to pop. lol 5/5 is free.


----------



## 3 girlies

oh right, i havent ever had anything written in my notes in that section apart from - lol

i remember 2 days before i had Roxie the midwife booked me in to be induced on the following friday coz she said she wasnt in a good position for me to go into labour naturally, i was so gutted, i remember nearly crying to paul when i got home, little did i know that 48 hours later she would be in my arms lol.

Have you decided what sort of birth you would like? (apart from the obvious....short & painless :rofl: )


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol at short and painless. ummmm well natural as poss but im open minded. def no pethadine, epidural if i really cannot cope. i want to try and remain active for as long as poss if i can and not ness lying down to give birth. was told lying down can actually slow things up cause of the position of coxix. if u lying down it pushe up into front slowing the baby down, where as say standing or kneeling allows the coxix to be pushed back with the pressure as its flexible. cant be pushed back if ur lying on it :winkwink:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Standing up is great!!! I squatted with Ella on what looked like a 'u shaped' potty with no bottom with Ollie on a big birthing ball cradling me so i didnt fall backwards. I was in the hospital for 20mins and then out she came! Best birth by far!!!!!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

i had that with Reese, makes it really quick!


----------



## Sparklebaby

i seen a birth like that on you tube :blush: looks good. i think thats my way forward.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

the only prob was standing upright afterwards and the 'u' mark on my bum lmao!


----------



## 3 girlies

Kayleigh Lou said:


> the only prob was standing upright afterwards and the 'u' mark on my bum lmao!

:rofl:
we lose all our dignity having a baby!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

i was waddling around starkers for most of it...oh the shame lol :haha::dohh:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

GOOD MORNING one and all!!!!

Today i the day i start to lose weight. Me and Ella are off shopping for my ingredients for Vegetable, potato and onion soup!!!!!!!!! 

I did a stupid test on the nhs website and it told me i was obese. Said for my height i should be 9 stone!!!!! 9 STONE!!!!!! I think i last weighed that in high school. I think if i went to that it would be stupid. Im 12.3 now. Stupid time to start dieting as christmas is just around the corner lol!!!!!! I went down to 9.6 ish when id had Izzie and i stuffed my face with doughnuts just to get back up to 10.5. I just didnt look right!!!

Hope all is well with you guys xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls off in to town today shopping, im tempted pick a digi up just for peace of mind to see if its moved up a notch :blush:

ive piled weight my butt and boobs are getting bigger, once my cold is cleared gonna take up swiming a few people have said "i think its twins, my mum, a medium my mum seen, my husband, a collegue at work, have to go and try bridemaid dress on later to work out if it will fitt or not :(

OH has been taking the mick out of me im so forgetful and docile right now! its not funny, we have a problem with the cat so going to take him the vets gonna ring up for an appointment think he may have a bladder infection, he cant make it to his litter box in time to pee. hes only 1 so hes not old!

hope all are ok :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

just popped on 1st tri there are so many ladies having miscarriages, it really frightening!


----------



## 3 girlies

try not to worry tudor, easier said than done i know :hugs: 
hope your cat is ok.


----------



## Sparklebaby

morning early birds.

Kayleigh....I wouldnt say 9 stone....thats stoooopid weight. ur gorgeous as u are anyway. :winkwink::hugs:
Tudor - u crack me up with the old digi. thats something i never did. would laugh at me if i was to do one now. i think they actually say the further on you get it actually comes up as a negative? i dunno. :shrug: hope ur cat feels better soon too poor kitty.
and dont get tied in the sad stories hun, sadly yes as we all know too well its life but ur gonna be ok.....:hugs: stick in here if u have to. I very rarely now venture into the main threads. got so many journals aetc to catch up on all the time i never find the time lol.

well.....last night was the worst so far i think :( I woke with THE worst heartburn ever...I actually thought i was gonna be sick with it. the only way i could get rest was to prop myself up. I think this is my way forward now every night.....I need more pillows tho :(
on a lighter note, im off out to lunch later with my best mate Vicki. (baby deacon) and then my work mini baby shower thingy later this afternoon.
:dance:
Heidi good luck at the drs today hun xxxx :hugs:
Hope everyone else is ok this morning. :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

ok girls i have one weekend off and you chat like there's no tomorrow haha.

firstly Abbey OMFG why haven't you called me i'd have been there in a shot! Are you ok babes?


----------



## samzi

Morning ladies :hugs:

Well ive just been to the drs and got a sicknote like my boss asked. So thats me done with work for 10 months..how scary is that!! I think i may need something to keep me sane the next 12 weeks :lol:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Just found out my Grandad has taken a turn for the worst and has been taken into a hospice. We found out a few months back that the cancer was terminal and that he probably wouldnt be here by Christmas. But now its all happening so fast. I think i thought that oh he'll be the one to prove the doctors wrong but i guess not. He wasnt the man i remembered when i saw him and that was heartbreaking enough. My nans now said his bp drops right down when he stands causing him to fall, hes confused and rarely remembers who ppl are. They've given him a few weeks.
I needed this move so much and now that womans piss arsing around i doubt im going to be down in Little Hampton to help in time.

Sorry for the rant


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh Kayleigh babes Im so sorry to hear this. is that where your grandfather is?? I know its gonna be hard but he is gonna want to see you happy so try to be strong for him if u can. he will want to know that you are happy. Its hard when they get like that, I know all to well with mine. :hugs:
xxxx

Samzi....way to go with that sick note. :hugs: Im sure u will find something to do in the little time u have left. it might seem like a long time but it will go quick im sure. just try and keep some normality in your life when u feel up to it. get out and about when u can. you could even start getting things together for Izzy. planning out what is left to do and taking your time with things rather than rushing at the last minute. or u can stay on here like i do and chat chat chat lmao xxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG babes i'm so sorry. Are you ok?


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no kayleigh you ok hun?

Samzi enjoy your rest while you can.

I was good never bought a digi. but spent a fortune on presents etc, got 2 pairs of black leggings wear with my jumper dresses as my jeans are hurting to much.

enjoy your lunch sparkle :) just had a greggs ham salad bun and a chocolate curls donut yummy! wish i,d got 2 donuts now :( how greedy am i :rofl:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

My nan moved to Selsey from Tooting. Weve always been a close knit family so for her to move to Selsey with my grandad was a big step. When they moved they already knew my grandad had cancer and in the end he just wanted a peaceful life. I always said id move down there and be close. Not just for that but for my kids too. My name has been on the transfer list for two yrs!!!!!!!!!!!! Now i finally found a swap and shes taking so long with just handing me the stupid forms. I could have had them filled out ages ago. 
My nan has my auntie down in Chichester so shes not totally alone. Just would have been nice to be down there already. 
Its strange. Ive been a carer for so many years and have experienced death within the homes i worked. Been to funerals, mourned for the residents ive cared for. But this is the first 'close' family member that has gotten ill. So many emotions....


----------



## Sparklebaby

u can never be fully prepared hun. even if u expect it to happen, it still hits u like a tonne of hot bricks :hugs: 

Tudor....that sounds yummy hunny. mmmmmmm donuts. lol. I will enjoy my lunch im sure :) thank you xxxx and well done for staying away from the digis. I have to say I live and die in leggins, they so comfy. I stick the top bit under my bump and they still feel good. i stocked up before i quit work lol i must have about 5 pairs??? poss more. another good thing im finding now she engaged is my skirt i got in the same type of material. not restricting in anyway and so soft u hardly notice u have it on. its a maternity one too and im wishing now that I had got more of them lol :dohh:
right best go do my hair before Vicki comes round for me lol


----------



## Abblebubba

:hugs: to all you girls, im sorry im very distant.
I love you anna + PMA girls. 
What are you all up to?​


----------



## Tudor Rose

Kayleigh i really feel for you hun, i work in a home and it is awful, 
tomorrow will be the 1year anniversary of my nanna passing, she died of a heart attack and my 1st day back at work after her dying was hard and even now, its still very difficult, 
My thoughts are with you hun :hugs:

Hey abbie how are you?

Ive had my U/S letter through today 7th January 10am, its ages off, i just hope evrything is ok with my little peanut~spud!


----------



## aflight84

we all love you too abs! 
Just got back from lunch and the kitchen ceiling is still in place thank goodness but now the repair man wont be coming until 7am tomorrow so no toilet until then. could be interesting haha.


----------



## Abblebubba

Hello tudor, getting there thanks hun you?
Anna, bucket in the garden it is then? :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

well im not going to be bridemaid. a mutual idea, i couldnt get the dress past my boobs! Everyone thinks its twins ekk!!!! Twins run on my dads side

im okay thanx abbie just tired.


----------



## aflight84

ok girls i got some good news - my friend (who i do portrait group with) is going to do me a bump shoot. i gotta show him some ideas of what i want but now i need to find some HELP!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I gather i didnt ovulate as the :witch: is here already.


----------



## Tudor Rose

That was quick Kayleigh!

morning girls how are you? im off to the local swimming pool today get the times for swiming going to try and go swiming twice a week for exercise Monday and a thursday i think to keep my weight down, ive only gained 2lbs but ive gained 3 inches on my tum????? explain that!

got my bathroom to clean and presents to wrap today then a driving lesson after lunch! then chill this evening i think!


----------



## Tudor Rose

im leaving 1st tri, there are so many miscarriages happenening its really worrying me, gonna stick to PMA and journals i think.


----------



## aflight84

tudor i know what you mean i couldn't wait to get to 2nd tri to stop hearing all the bad stories! 

had physio this morning, not good they can't do much for me now as she gave me a massage last week and it did more harm than good. i have to now spend another 2 weeks recovering form that before she'll touch me again! hopefully this will make my consultant see!


----------



## Tudor Rose

taking the cat the cat clinic, poor thing :( for injections


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

3 inches ay Tudor...hmmmmm twins you say lmao. That would be a shocker im sure!

Okay so the :witch: appearance was actually just spotting. Only there on my morning wipe lol tmi sorry!!! Thank the lord. Didnt fancy another lot! As much as i missed my period its now quite annoying lol.


----------



## Tudor Rose

its probley your body just getting rid of the depo!


----------



## aflight84

i was like that i'd have random spotting every now and again will take your body a little while to get back to normal but it's way better than nothing at all. good luck chick x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

heyho. flying through to say a quick hello. sorry not been on today.....been facebooking hahahaha putting dodgy pictures of my sister hahahaha. hope ur all well xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Okay no spotting or :witch: today BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I spent the weekend with my gorgeous lil niece on Saturday and she had sickness and Diarrhoea. Didnt think anything of it. Washed my hands etc. Felt fine. Yesterday went into town and had to get off the tram 3 times to find the nearest loos. Then this morning its hundred times worse!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now im trying to kept my coffee down and run to the school and back...wish me luck LOL


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck hun! hope your ok!

im just having a minute, juat bleached my bathroom and kitchen within an inch of its life now having a breather then tackling the ironing.

nausea was back this morning, its eased off after walking the kids to school. OH is working late tonight so just me and the kids.
hope you having a nice day! im trying to entice my cat to go outside for an hour but hes a coward and just sat at the door which is open i tried to push him out and he just slide along the floor, wish he would hurry up and go out the patio doors are right next to the computer and im bloody froze!


----------



## aflight84

Ahh tudor the nausea is a good sign as annoying as it is you got a nice sticky bean there! 
i used to find milkshake helped me in the morning when i wouldn't stomache food it just helped line my stomach and settle it. xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Happy 35 weeks sparkle :)


----------



## aflight84

YAY 5 weeks to go Happy 35 weeks chicken x x


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: go sparkle :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

* Happy 35 weeks ​*

OMG What have i just done!!! :dohh: Someone in Eastbourne has just rang me regarding a house swap. It looks really nice.

Anyway. She had a very strong Indian accent. Half way through her first sentence my whole body just froze. Im not very good with accents. I have trouble understanding an Italian nan who ive known all my life. So i try my best to get what shes saying and before i know it im saying ' im really sorry but my signal is awful' and HUNG UP! WHAT IS MY PROBLEM. :nope:

Im SOOOOOOOO stupid. SO ive just emailed her explaining why i hung up. I feel awful. I cant even phone for Chinese or Pizza without wanting to cry. :cry:

Stupid Hubbys fault he told me he wouldnt be ringing around for me anymore.


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

got mw today and its bloods time again! Hope they can get some out this time!!!


----------



## aflight84

Ahh kayleigh, i would email her and say what you need to know etc and to organise an exchange visit then let hubby do the talking hehe. 

samzi hope it all goes well today! x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck samzi,

:hug: kayleigh i use to be the same but not any more as i work with bulgarians, chinese, Polish and philapinos (dont know if thats right) 

trying to eat lunch felt nausea but now im eating its not too bad it eases off.
feel like ive took a step back so tired!


----------



## 3 girlies

i hate 2pm, its the time of day i feel really tired!!! hope you are all ok! 

just been to check on hayleys puppy, shes so cute, she was running around her garden pulling out the plants lol, then she kept picking up stones & running of with them, shes lively but so funny!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i just had a little snooxe for an hour before picking the kids up and i feel ten time worse than what i did earlier think i.l get kids bathed and pjed once they get in so i can lie down on the sofa! :sick:


----------



## dawny690

Update:- Just got a text from sparkle just saying she wont be online for a while as she has a serious problem with electric only has lights and lounge has no elec upstairs, kitchen, conservatory and no hot water will update as and when I hear from her xxxx


----------



## samzi

oh dear, not good :(

my mw appt went fine as usual :happydance: and got my first antenatal class a week on monday!


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no! poor sparkle

bit worried had sharp pains on my right lower side near my ovary now panicing its eptopic (im such a worrier)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

How you feeling now Tudor? Im sure its nothing. Perphaps doing too much? 
Hope you feel better.

Poor Sparkle!!!!!! Hope your leccy is sorted soon!!!!

Got a viewing 2mora with that lady from Eastbourne. Hubby phoned her when he woke up and she passed the phone over to her husband. PHEW!


----------



## samzi

afternoon. really quiet here lately.

OH is doing my head in last few days, i feel like strangling him!!!


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 
lisa i hope you had a fantastic day on saturday i'm so sorry i couldn't be there. x


----------



## Sparklebaby

blimey u lot were quiet lol. well....im back....for now lol.
so muych has happened in the last 4 days or so....tears, laughter some good some bad.
:nope:

i cant even recall what i have told u guys already so forgive me if i repeat anything....

tues last week - leaving do for work, next to noo0ne turned up :cry: not good. also got home to find the electrics had blown but wanst sure what. over the next few days this is what waas revealed....
amongst bangs in the night some with the fuse tripping others not explained we established we had a serious problem. we are lucky to be alive to be quite honest.
thursday night was the worst night or was it weds? i cant recall now but we were woken several times in the night with these bangs....imagine for one moment, the still and silence of the night, to be woken with a large bang like someone smaking the side of a filing cabinet. :shock:
not good.

anyway...we called a leccy guy round and told him that the immersion was not working as good as it usually is but he said the electrics going wouldnt cause that to trip off too....there is a fuse in cupboard sep to others that says immersion. (remember this ok)
when the power went, we discovered that the upstairs, kitchen and conservatory had all gone off. this means.....1 fridge freezer, 1 fridge in built, 1 freezer in built, washing machine, dishwasher, tumble dryer, all the small electrics all on the upstairs ring main, with the lounge on the downstairs ring main. :shock: we thought maybe the immersion going was enough to blow this lot being the most overloaded (which we hadnt known until then) so how we are alive is beyond me. anyway.......
hubby takes day off friday to sort out the immersion. buys a new element for it and proceeds to change it. massive blown hole in the element (explains one of the bangs we heard) and to be hoinest we are lucky the immersion heater still exists.
so yes, im sitting in the room with larry and it comes round eventually to him fining the last of the electrics to get this thing working. i say" are u sure u have turned it off" he said yes.....next thing, he has been thrown into the middle of the bedroom at the bottom of my feet with a big bang. :shock: (yes he is ok thankfully)
remember the fuse that says immersion :nope: it was for the central heating that isnt even turned on......guess where this immersion was linked to???? yes u got it. it was also on the upstairs ring main with the kitchen and conservatory, which explains why the whole lot blew. :dohh:
i hasten to add that hubby has now changed this to its own fuse and plans to rewire the whole house over the coming months, makinf sure that all the appliances have their own fuse. so......thats the nightmare out of the way. u still with me? :rofl:

I had my baby shower on saturday and had a wonderful time. nice atmos, nice food, nice company, some fun games, and lots of lovely gifts. i hope to get some pics on here over the next few days when i get hold of them. I have a few.... the pic with 2 people in it, my sister is the one in the white t-shirt, the one on the right is my best friend Vicki - Baby Deacon :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







13955_190358861174_655146174_3444731_4835635_n.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 1









13955_190364191174_655146174_3444743_7603287_n.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 1









13955_190364261174_655146174_3444746_6049709_n.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3









13955_190367846174_655146174_3444756_2754087_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4









13955_190367856174_655146174_3444757_1026105_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aflight84

ahh babes looks like you had a fab time!


----------



## Sparklebaby

was much needed i tell u anna. i never sobbed so much in all my life on that friday. knowing i could have lost my husband was a big wake up call. the girls did me proud. :) i will get more on as they get fed to me and as I take pics of the stuff i got. have to say the ultimate tear jerker was the moses basket :cry: oh boy did i cry lol :haha:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Sounds awful!!!!! I hope it gets sorted soon. Thank heavens noone was hurt!!!!!!

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry i couldnt make your baby shower. So much going on with this move, im all over the place but thursday sounds good to me!!!! I have to give you your gift yet lol!!!!! Sounded like Vikki had loads planned lol! Everytime i asked what you would like she had already got it he he!!!!! Bless. Glad you had a great time. 


Samzi: During my first pregnancy i left my husband for 7 months. Everything about him made me sick then when he turned up to see Isabella for the first time i wanted him back. Most nights he used to stay at mine so he could spend as much time with Izzie but he used to sleep on the sofa. One night he said he was just popping to the shed to get the sleeping bag out and i told him to climb in bed with me that it was too cold to sleep on the sofa alone and BANG we were back together lol. Its probably hormones, i dont know why i hated him so much it upsets me to think i may have never got him back. Luckily i havent felt the same with other pregnancies lol. Not saying your going to leave him but i understand how men can be very irritating whilst your pg lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey kayleigh :hugs: hope u havent gone too mad missy lol. nbut thanku. oi shall look forward to it. Im in need of a croydon boost for some reason. maybe cause i been stuck in doors for the last few months lol. Im off out with Vicki today hopefully....for a spot of lunch at my local harvester and mothercare.
My lil beany is moving loads this morning and I keep getting little snappy pop noises coming from my tummy...god only knows what thats all about. <<<rolls eyes>>>
yeah I think we are gonna be cool for baby grows and nappies for a while lol....got moses basket, a gorgeous coat from another friend and the most adorable booties lol....reminds me i must get some red bits from mothercare to go with the boots hehehehe. ummmmmmmmmmm......there was just loads of it. :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

ok so i just got back from the hospital and thank god Mia is ok. Was so worried i'd done the wrong thing have the jab on friday but apparently they can go super quiet or super active after so mia is a quiet one. i've been told i need to snack more today to get calories back in from stressing out (oops) but she was happy enough in there. heart beat was great and she kept kicking the doopler away so she's ok. 
i honestly didn't realise just how much i loved her until i thought i could have hurt her!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs: so glad she is ok darling.....and I hope u are picking up the pieces too.
does that mean u get to have more crumpets then :winkwink: :haha: enjoy the reason to snack more :) xxxx


----------



## aflight84

yes crumpets chocolate sweets cakes the works hehe! 
Is hubby ok now babes? x


----------



## Tudor Rose

omg Lisa you.ve had an eventful week, thank god you hubby is ok!

sorry not been on so ill with MS roll on 2nd tri i feel dreadful all ive managed today is 1 tea cake and a few ginger biscuits :( going back to snuggle on the couch :( when i feel better i.l catch up properly hope your all ok :flower:


----------



## Sparklebaby

yes hubby is fine....he just wasnt expecting the shock.
well I had a fab day with Vicki yesterday, had lunch in the local harvester and could only manage one course lmao. then went to spend my gift vouchers in mothercare. I had a total of £155 to spend and I spent £154 hehehehe.
i will take some pics as and when I can. I really must get my bag packed today.
30 days and counting! eeeek!!!


----------



## aflight84

blimey lisa good on you! bet you got some nice bargins hehe. 

yay tudor 7 weeks tomorrow that's flying!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

mothercare is soooooooooooooooooooooo expensive but we got all the bits we needed like base for the moses basket - rocking one and a baby monitor. i gave into the bath cause i couldnt decide lmao xx i even treated myself to a pillow to support breast cancer. for breast feeding etc, its actually rather nice placed behind the neck :) hehehe right......hospital bag :yipee:


----------



## aflight84

oh it's getting exciting now! 30 days to go YAY


----------



## Sparklebaby

aflight84 said:


> oh it's getting exciting now! 30 days to go YAY

 ..... and 89% cooked :wacko::shock:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:cry: :hissy: the cute dressing gown i bought to wear dont fit me anymore :haha: ooops hehehehe. who was i kidding when i bought it lol


----------



## aflight84

YAY i can't believe how quick it's going for you


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I think all pregnancies zoom by barring your own :haha:!!!!! Went shoppig last night and spent two hours in ASDA and an hour picking out mischa (my kittens) Christmas present. Settled on a scratch post and bed thingy that Ollie has already broke. Plonker!!!!

And guess what im spotting already so i guess :witch: is just round the corner :wacko:


----------



## aflight84

lisa i know how you feel, i bought some maternity pj's on ebay the women emailed to say she's ironed them and ruined them so ic an't have them now!!! NOT HAPPY


----------



## 3 girlies

wow lisa, 9 days & you are classed as full term :shock: i reckon shes gonna be here before xmas :)

i bled last night, not happy, i want a stress free pregnancy, i think ive suffered enough already. Anyway, i rang my midwife & i have to phone straight away if i have anymore coz of the abruption i had with Reese. Its stopped now though thank god!

I am so organised, i have my hosp bag packed, all my xmas shopping done, even have my turkey in the freezer lol. 

hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hehehe the packing going well. there a new thread on third trimester on what are you actually packing in ur bag. im on 2nd page if u wanna nose. Im almost done on mine. just gotta do babies stuff. i have to tackle the stuff from the baby shower first to get at all the baby grows etc lmao.
xmas gifts....well xmas has been cancelled i think. we have had such a crap month with money, what with baby set up, new engine for car and now having to rewire the whole house, i think people will understand i hope :blush:
i did an online food shop last night to include as much stuff as poss for xmas in case we cant get out to shop, so things like frozen veg etc, i even took the liberty to order myself a turky breast joint :) even tho hubs is vege lol. mmmmm
got some sherry and port for hubby, said thats ur xmas present from me. lol we always get it at xmas so i got him some. got some tins of chocs too for those last min gifts that I need to get, they will have to do. i might see if i can sneak in another one just before xmas but will keep eye on it. might do it in next few weeks and get delivery date in early if they havent gone already hehehe. xxxx


----------



## samzi

afternoon girlies!

Had some real painful BH's last night and they bloody killed. No idea how im gonna cope with labour :rofl: A bath sorted them out but my god. not nice at all!


----------



## Sparklebaby

i still dont know if i have had these :shrug:
she gets lots of hiccups tho....greedy cow trying to nab my chocs as soon as they go in my gob :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

oh link us lisa! 
heidi are you ok? are the hospital going to check you over?
samzi sounds like your body is gettign ready. get used to the bh apparently they get stronger the further in you go - is that right lisa?


----------



## samzi

Argh i am so pissed off with my workplace. You know im signed off sick till mat leave cos my boss told me she found out id get full pay? Well ive had a letter saying cos ive had full pay for nov that im only gonna get ssp for dec!!!! not amused AT ALL.


----------



## Sparklebaby

SAMZI- NO NO NO NO......U are by law entitled to normal full pay as its fuck all to do with normal sick hun. its PREG RELATED so has nothing to do with time u have had off for other illnesses. show them that info i gave u babes. they cant do that to you honey. get your dr to put preg related on the cert if need be. they cannot touch you honey. :hugs:


what link u want hun??? what ive packed?


----------



## samzi

the dr did put that on the sick note. pregnancy related pain. This woman i got the letter from is from HR/payroll, maybe she doesnt know its preg related and thinks its normal sick. In any case someone has got it wrong and im waiting for a call back from work to discuss it


----------



## Sparklebaby

make sure they do babes. thats shocking. hope they tell u what u need to hear hun. :hugs: xxxxxxx


here is link to what i have packed so far:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...your-hospital-bag-edit-include-my-list-2.html


----------



## samzi

If my boss got it wrong then i need to go back into work asap and finish on mat leave date as planned. So dont need this stress,i was almost crying with worry when i read the letter :cry:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Wow there is so much on ppl lists..i mean 10 pairs of knickers??????? Clothes for hubby????

Not judging but thats a hell of alot...thats more like my list for a two week holiday. lol

Must be so exciting packing the bag..i checked mine a thousand times lol. Izzie i had alot more stuff being my first but Ella i went in hosp at 10am and was home for lunch lol so i didnt need as much stuff


----------



## Sparklebaby

im doing a bag to leave at home that will have things like nipple pads and sanitary pads and pants etc just in case i need more, but yeah Im sure i wont need half the stuff. as long as i look decent enough lol and have something for beany to wear thats cool right? i can always get hubby to run back home again as its only 5 min drive if that.


----------



## Tudor Rose

hi girls, my advice Lisa is alot of baby grows with my son he had his 1st poo in the night and it was everywhere up his back etc. i changed him 6 times that night bathed him twice and its that horrible tar like poo at 1st which is a bugger to clean.

just ordered som acupressure wrist bands off amazon i got them on express delivery so they should be here tomorrow, i cant go on with this nausea, i cant get anything done, i panic when i go anywhere incase i vomit its a nightmare, OH keeps shouting at me for not eating enough, im scared to eat cos i end up feeling worse :( my pregnancy book came today :) day by day to pegnancy its really good, cant believe im 7 weeks tomorrow! :) how is everyone?


----------



## Sparklebaby

sorry ur feeling sick hun but its all gd in the long run of things. :dance:
cant believe ur 7 weeks tomorro either, urs is starting to pick up speed lol. thanks for the advice re baby grows etc. think i might have to go out get some more on thurs xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i havent packed much in my bag, i'm hoping that i only have to stay in a few hours lol.

i tried those sickness bands tudor, they did help with the nausea but after a while they hurt my wrists! the bead really digs in. May be worth using them for a few hours a day when you feel at your worst. Hopefully you will start to feel better in a few weeks :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

Yeah I agree the wrist bands are great in short doses they really work but do hurt!
Just realised it's my 24 week midwife appointment tomorrow yay


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls!

well ive managed a coffee this morning :) so i wont get my caffine withdrawal headache hopefully, just had a yogurt for my breakie too. still feeling yucky but not as bad as i have been feeling even managed to do my hair and make up today.

gonna try and get some things done today ironing, wrapping presents :( wirte out cards :( (my pet hate)

good luck with your 24 week appointment anna ive got my booking in appointment on monday:)


----------



## 3 girlies

yay anna you are almost viable :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

i hate wrapping too, its the worst bit of xmas! 

i have 6 weeks to go till they class me as full term eeeek!!! how fast has this pregnancy gone!!!


----------



## aflight84

how fast have all our pregnancies gone?! it's surprised me how quick to be honest


----------



## dawny690

I love wrapping I could do it all day long :D xxxx


----------



## aflight84

mmm i'm not so keen i always get in a mess with the tape when i can't hold things in place and tear it off! No bugger helps me haha


----------



## Sparklebaby

Im having a MEH day today. could i have a PMA girlie hug??? :cry:

I feel so sore and hurt so much with this poxy SPD. I feel really down today.

Anna good luck with ur appt hun :hugs:
I got antenatal dr today too although im gonna ask her about home visit options as I cant handle this anymore. my drs is about 5-10 min walk tops.....I have had to ask my MIL if she could take me :blush: as I can barely walk up and down my stairs. :nope:

I hope everyone else is well?? :hugs: Im washing the rest of my baby stuff today, hooded towels and bibs in at the mo and then later when I get back, my moses basket bundle and blankets. :)

xxxx gonna go attempt to climb in the bath....well sit on side of bath with shower head as thats all i could handle. i would so so love a deep bath right now but i cant get back out again now. puts too much pressure on my pelvis :cry:
atchooooooooooooooooooooooooo BLAH! :wacko: Now......to try and get down the stairs......chat later. will let u know how it goes. xxxx :hugs::kiss:


----------



## dawny690

:hugs: Lisa darling xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

lisa ((((hugs)))) your MIL is so taking you 5 mins or 5 seconds walk i don't care you need to rest babes! 
LOVE YA x


----------



## Sparklebaby

thats the thing tho anna i guess im too stubborn to ask for help. i think while i have her here i will ask about next week too. got growth scan and followup. i might let her into the rm to listen to the heart and to help me up onto and off the drs couch....thats gonna be great fun. 

thank you for the hugs xxxx


----------



## samzi

:hugs: lisa, sorry your feeling so rubbish x


----------



## Sparklebaby

im back :)
that was a nice treat for MIL :) the dr actually found beanys heartbeat today :rofl:
that was 154. my bp = 120/80 sample fine. bump measured 33 cm so dunno if she measured wrong or if its cause her head is engaged still. :dance::headspin:
when I asked the dr how far in she said a fair way in....WTF??? :dohh: whats that supposed to mean? so im guessing smaller bump cause her head is low down. explains a lot of my pains/discomfort im experiencing.
all part of getting used to i guess. and.....Im meeting Kayleigh for flapuceeeeno tomorro lmao and MIL has very kindly offered to take me into croydon :hugs: she so sweet bless her.


----------



## aflight84

YAY Go lisa!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

OH Dear....i bought a platinum colour hair dye and my hair has turned bright ORANGE!!! :cry: It was brown before and the box suggested id go practically white. Hubby was so horrified that he went tescos and got me another (i know i know naughty doing it so many times)

BUT NOW i have Yellow hair! IM NOT kidding! What the hell is going on :saywhat:

So got into bed last night and Hubby gave me a cuddle and told me it was just hair....and i burst into tears :wacko: 

I think im cracking up! It was one of those uncontrollable cries where you cant breathe after youve finished. Hubby said maybe it was the stress of the move, my periods being so buggered, christmas....so im hoping tonight i can have a me night. 

And also i have the Great Sparkle and Bump to keep me occupied for the afternoon!!!! :happydance:

Oh my im welling up again!!! :dohh:


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no kayleigh!

just a flying visit my daughter is ill off school today poor thing feeling icky, they rang me yesterday to pick her up from school. gotta make an appointment for OH at docs to he is stressed beyond belief with work and hes gonna give him self a heart attack.
my sea bands seem to be keeping sickness at bay for now :)

hope your all well :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

happy 36 weeks sparkle :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

Happy 36 weeks Lisa!!!!

Kayleigh i'm right there with you on the hair front i had mine done on Monday took 3 and half hours cos the girl almost melted my hair and i'm now what i'm calling caramel ginger!


----------



## aflight84

just realised if my plan for section goes right today i'm already in the double figure count down!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:flower: Good Morning Girlies :flower:​
Today (i hope) is going to be better than yesterday. After dying my hair orange then yellow, i managed to lock myslef out then on the way home last night Ella was sick in the car putting me off my makkie ds that was sitting on my lap. Then Ollie decides to fall asleep on me at half 7!!!!! :cry:

:happydance:Only BIG MAHOOOOOSIVE positive to the day was meeting up with Sparkle :happydance:​

Thanx Lisa i had a great afternoon, all your buddies are fab! :kiss: p.s GET THAT DRESS!!!!!

Hope everyone has a nice day xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh Kayleigh you're having a right poohey time lately least Lisa helped make things better! (as always - love ya Lis x)
check out my ticker!!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Go You...Happy 24 weeks!!!!!!!

Ive said it once ill say it again...time is zoooooming past!

I just feel all over the place..like my head isnt working properly lol.


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey your viable :wohoo: happy 24 weeks hun! just a flying visit off to the In laws for a brew and a catch up before picking the kids up OH is working late so the kids and i are watching the grinch.

i think i may be developing a craving is it possible so early? chedder crackers, prima cream cheese and pickled onions mmmmmmmm im eating them by the plateful!!!!
i cant stomach anything fatty sausages bacon pizza chinese all the unhealthy stuff i love cos it turns my stomach all im eating is healthy salad buns fruit and my crackers of course.

sorry your having a crappy time kayleigh!
how are the other pma girlies!

anyway have a good weekend girls, i.l pop on no doubt over the weekend but im working over this weekend and im in charge at work for the next few weekends. stress here i come.

hope your all well :)


----------



## aflight84

thanks girls i so never thought today would come! it's so nice to know i've finally hit this milestone!


----------



## samzi

happy 24 weeks hun :hugs:

i cant believe i am 30 weeks on sunday. its gone so fast!!!


----------



## aflight84

OMG 30 weeks already that's ace!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Everyone okey this morning???

Has anyone heard from Sparkle......im worried n havent got any cred to txt her???????????????????


----------



## 3 girlies

i was wondering if shes ok, been days since i heard from her now.


----------



## aflight84

yeah i spoke to Lisa at the weekend she's good! Busy wrapping pressies and finishing off her hospital bag! She hasn't been near a computer for days (no bad thing i say hehe) x


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh bless u lot lol.....

:blush: Im alive lol. 
sorry guys u cant lose me that easily :haha:

well Im ok.....thurs...yes thurs i think was the last time i was about?? or was it weds?? lol, met up with Kayleigh on thursday for coffee along with half of my other buds lol, baby deacon and hubby were in croydon, my sis was in croydon, my mate from work met us, all good fun, then i went and got my hair chomped and was treated like a queen by this gorgeous gay chap. YAY FOR DANIEL in head masters croydon lol. head massage, feet up...all fgooooooodddddddddd.

then went shopping after where again i met up with baby deacon, some relief from the ever growing shopping bag, until hubby arrived to take over.....thanks babes. then pizza hut mmmmmmmmmmmmmm NOM.

Friday.;..... oh yes friday....the word nesting springs to mind lol. i sat for most of it but i cleaned that kitchen like there was no tomorro. and thankfully....touch wood hubby seems to understand the meaning of the words....keep it clean! or else lol its still clean much to my surprise lol.
saturday....i forget now what we did saturday. I think it was a lazy day? oh yeah I packed beanys bag heheheh and yesterday, i sat and wrapped all the xmas presents. and wrote the remainder of the xmas cards.

Today, well today I still have a lot to do.....washing, tidy the main bedroom up....AGAIN as I will need to make space for the moses basket and most important, catch up with you guys. im off to my mum and dads tonight to say hi and to stare at 4 diff walls lol and to collect my birthday presents (this friday il be 36 ) tomorro will be another quiet one from me as I got work xmas do lunch time and then growth scan after. weds I have follow up appt so hope to find out how beany is doing etc. and then thurs....I hit cooked! i must say i do keep bursting into tears with panic IM SCARED OF THE PAIN OK lol. i know she will all be worth it though hehehehe. 

anna im sorry i missed your big day hun :hugs: belayed happy viable and yay for double figure countdowns hehehehe. talking of which, i missed my 90% cooked lol :cry:
Kayleigh I hope u have managed to sort your hair out? 
I hope everyone else is ok xxxx.
Im low on credit til 17th but even then I need to watch what I use seeing as this month is the big one :winkwink: :shock: :dance: :wacko: lol
right....to catch up elsewhere. xxxx


----------



## aflight84

hehe thanks lisa. nearly 60% now!!!! 
so can't wait for christmas now mia in 4d is going to be ace! hehe


----------



## Tudor Rose

:grr: not happy after the most stressfull weekend ever i was looking forward to today my booking in appointment. its now been moved to next week apparently there has been lots of sickies and my midwife has to cover for someone else and cant do me today so not happy at all!!!!!!!!!!! :(


----------



## Sparklebaby

wooohoooooooo urs is flying hun bun and yay for 4d scan, betcha cant wait. i got growth scan tomorro afternoon. maybe I should ask if they can see my turkey lmao. (got work xmas lunch tomorro lol)
hubby cant make this can tho...even tho he knew about it so hopefully there will be nothing wrong. his mum is gonna come with me tho so that will be a nice treat for her to see beany :) xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

Tudor Rose said:


> :grr: not happy after the most stressfull weekend ever i was looking forward to today my booking in appointment. its now been moved to next week apparently there has been lots of sickies and my midwife has to cover for someone else and cant do me today so not happy at all!!!!!!!!!!! :(


awwww hun :hugs: all for a good reason tho. dont want u being ill do wee. and check u out at almost 8 weeks :thumbup::happydance:

sorry to hear u have had a bad weekend tho. hope all is ok now xxxx :hugs::kiss:


----------



## 3 girlies

hi all, lisa dont be scared of the pain, theres loads of pain relief so you wont be sceaming the hospital down lol. You are a toughy anyway, you've put up with spd for months so labour will be the final bit then hopefully painfree with your new baby girl :thumbup:

My baby has turned breech :growlmad: shes been head down since she grew a head so she has now decided to be awkward, im not impressed!! Shes not getting anymore angel slices until she turns round again!!!!


----------



## aflight84

tudor i'm sorry they're putting you off although you don't wanna be around anyone who's icky right now! before you know it it'll be the weekend again and then you're appointment! 

lisa how are the growth scans going?


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw heidi....NORTY lil girl....turn for mummy soon. :winkwink:

yeah scans ok, only had one so far got other one tomorro so I guess we will see what happenes then. should know on weds :dance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

i never thought 3rd time round would be so hard and difficult my other 2 were a breeze compared to this. only just made it home before to be ill on the toilet. had to cancel my driving lesson again, my instructor was understanding on the phone but its the 3rd time ive had to cancel on her. ive told her i.l get in touch with her to resume lessons once i feel better suppose to be going my mums tomorrow i havent seen her since ive got pregnant as she lives 3 bus rides away, just phoned dad and told him if im bad still in the morning i wont be coming. roll on 2nd trimester no more sickness and diahorria i hope!!!! i was so determind to enjoy thins pregnancy but so far its been terrible! :(

sorry just need a little rant feeling very sorry for my self right now! :(


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw tudor hun...im so sorry u been going throughh the thick of it. can they not come to you hun???

I have just done my birth plan....finally :rofl: sent it to hubby at work for him to print out. thats one less baby thing to do. also washed all her moses basket bedding too. best go check on it actually in the dryer :)

have a good evening everyone. im off in a mo, best jump in the shower as off to my parents shortly lol


----------



## aflight84

YAY Lisa that's a pretty big task. Are you happy with what you've put down? 
Not long now and you'll be living it for real!!!
A little random but I just bought my breast pump on ebay brand new for £10.50 whoop whoop!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning, feel a little better so gonna risk the trip to my parents, both my parents and my youngest sister are disabled so there ill alot and dont get out.

8 weeks tomorrow its flying by


----------



## aflight84

morning girls. YAY Tudor 8 weeks already that's ace!!!!
can not believe how crappy yesterday was! i went home near to tears! Thankfully i have great mates always online to cheer me up hehe!
back on the ball today and no one is going to knock me off!!! PMA PMA PMA!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey all,

Hope all is well. 

Just thought id share my day. I got a slight line on a superdrug AGAIN. Exactly like last time....I dont think them tests like me much :nope:

Ill try and get a pic on later...right now im wallowing in a tub of Ben and Jerrys and a bag of popcorn :cry:

On a high note ive finally found a really nice outfit for my sister suprise birthday :happydance:


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morning angels.
what a lovely evening I had on monday, despite hubby rolling in at nearly half 7 and leaving about 15 mins for eating dinner and getting round to parents for 8.
like me - cause tbh its where i got it from, the tree was up, the lights were up outside and everything looked festive. she apologised tho that the tree had not been finished....they had a power cut for 11 hours :shock:
anyways was nice all the same. i would normally be celebrating my birthday by going to a big xmas dinner dance down in eastbourne, but cause i cant go this yr, she made it a lil more special with some nice nibbles and some nice non alcoholic drink. got my presents ready to open on the day :dance:
yesterday....was lurrrrrrrvely too. its amazing how when u invite people to something that means a lot to you they dont bother turning up, but when u go see people they are around you like flies to crap. lol. <<<rolls eyes>>> had our work xmas lunch at Jurys Inn which was very nice indeed. I even got a lil gift i wasnt expecting when they did secret santa. nothing heavy, just a tube of choc balls with a finger puppet on top. but it was the thought that got to me lol....cue the tears :cry: LMAO
Cause we finished earlier than i thought i still had a good hour b4 MIL was collecting me to take me to my growth scan so i went back to the office where i was surrounded :rofl: yeah you want me now you suckers! :growlmad: im not complaining tho. 
Scan was good.....this IS gonna make my eyes water tho. ok so its only a guestimate but she 7lb4 already :shock: got a lovely pic of her face this time. i will try this afternoon to get the camera out of my case and take a photo for you all xxxx
I cried like a baby watching vicar of dibley last night :rofl::blush: the nativity one. :haha:
i just kept thinking thats gonna be me soon :cry:
Today - well the bowl of cocoa pops has vanished already....and later this morning i have got my follow up appt from yesterday with the consultant, where he will be getting an earful about the physio i still havent heard about. i might see if he can tell me how far down she is, cause at the moment it feels like she a lot further than 4/5ths lol. oooooooooooooo not comfy :shock:
sorry this is longgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg :rofl:
somehow, whilst waiting for the coal man to deliver the coal, my hubby had cleaned the hob, emptied, refilled and put on the dishwasher, stoked and topped up the fireplace, hoovered.....yes that was HOOVERED the rug thats in the kitchen and answered the door to the coal man....how the hell did i not wake to any of that. he such a noisy git most of the time in the mornings i wake from him just taking his dressing gown off the bedroom door :rofl:

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanyway...Kayleigh u know i have my pinkies crossed for you. xxxx :hugs:
Tudor, happy 8 weeks although ur ticker says 7+6? >>>scratches head :hugs:
and glad ur feeling better.

Anna - :hugs: what was up hun?? xxxx

where everyone else?? :hugs: hope u are all ok xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow busy few days sparkle! 7lbs already!!! ouch!!
dont talk to me about crying and them bloody hormones! 2 nights ago Garath and Dylan had tools all over the lounge floor doing a bit of father and son bonding whilst doing DIY, i was sprawlled on the couch chilling watching them next thing i was in tears just watching them. Going watching the kids nativty this morning tissues at the ready! Dylan is the star and eloize is the angel. then im nipping in to town get my boots re heeled and grab a few stocking fillers.

My ticker, is a bit slow in the morning it should be right by dinner when i have more time i.ll try and fix it to GMT!

well feeling a bit better the sickness seems to be disappearing :wohoo: i have a little more energy, just a little :rofl: although baby doesnt seem to like chinese food. but loves chippy battered fish!! had one for tea last night it was scrummmy!!!!

well gona fly get my camara at the ready and the tissues lol
catch up later


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw have fun babes xxxxx beany gets hiccups when i have chinese lmao xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey girls, 
Lisa - i'm fine now had one of those days at work where the world thinks you're superwomen but clearly not! Left here feeling so put upon that i lost it! 
All good now though had a word with my boss and i'm being treated like a princess again hehe!
Work Christmas do tonight and we're out for Italian can not wait it's going to be lully. Then up to London with the guys i support tomorrow night going to a comedy club then Friday i have off will wake up in a nice hotel have a lovely brekkie then leave to go home have my pamper day and hair cut then it's time for the big reveal!! You'll have to check out facebook over the weekend see what you think! 
So need this nice long weekend i'm going to be shattered! 
haha


----------



## aflight84

Omg 60% yay


----------



## Tudor Rose

glad i took tissues to the kids natvivty as soon as they came in the hall i started blubbering they were so cute!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Awwww bless

Izzie has hers on 17th. She keeps telling me shes Mary but its yet to be confirmed by her teacher lol.

Getting closer to Saturday now, so scared/excited, nervous happy arggghhhhh loads of emotions running through me. Just hope my sister likes it.

Also just had the council round and i have passed my inspection which means my move to littlehampton is well on its way. They want to get us moved by Christmas!!!!!!! NO CHANCE AM I GOING BEFORE!!! I just havent the money or time!!!!

Fingers crossed also for my testing Sat morning. Lil nervous about testing again as i only have the superdrug tests left. hmmmmmmm


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Am i getting line eye????? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







pg 002.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dawny690

I think I see a faint line xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

HEY DAWNY!!!!!!!

Where you been hiding hun!!!??? How you doing? xx


----------



## dawny690

Work :( im ok you?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

They still giving you hassle? Ive got my move sorted so ill be off to littlehampton soon!! I cant wait. Im in one of them i cant be bothered to do anything moods


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls, hey dawny how are you? well im hoping to brace my self and get the rest of my xmas shopping today, trying to get hold of a furreal lulu cat was difficult got it of amazon not telling hubby ive ordered online though our joint account was hacked in to last week by his card and he said he thinks its to do with online shoppping, but i made sure the page was locked before typing my card No in.

how are you all today?


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Kayleigh i'm not sure if i see anything just yet although i'm a little blind hehe. Post another in a day or so i'm sure it will ping up then! 
Good news on the move though maybe a move this side of christmas is just what you need! 
Tudor good luck with the shopping, i hate going out near shops anytime in December. My nan wants me to take her out to do the food shop on the 18th which will mean taking her to every other shop near asda too ARGH NIGHTMARE!
Can not believe it's nearly the weekend again already not that i'm complaining i need a rest haha. Just the weeks really are flying now and it's starting to freak me out! 25 weeks tomorrow only 13 to go!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:winkwink:
Well....me seeing the consultant i think is a waste of time, i could get more info out of my dr :haha: but..... the midwifes yesterday were soooooooooooooo helpful! this is how it went....

I was asked to book another scan and follow up for 2 weeks time so basically xmas! there were none to be had :cry: so i went back to the midwifes where they have wangled the following.
I have got on the 23rd an appt booked with the consultant - or should i say his skivvy as I have not met this consultant yet. :nope:
but i have to go in at 9 or just before if i can to try and squeeze in a quick scan before my appt. i just hope that i aint sitting there for hours on end again. :shrug:
one of the midwives then mentioned about my scan yesterday being in the 97th percentile and said they *WONT LET YOU GO OVER YOUR DUE *DATE :wacko: which means ladies......*in 3 weeks time i should be with child in arms* :wacko::baby::happydance::winkwink::thumbup::haha::dohh::cloud9::shrug: lol

I also bought up the subject about my not hearing from the physio dept. i was told to go there in person and chase it up. well......they had received my request and supposedly responded to it on the 26th nov. i havent received it :shrug::nope:
they offered me an appt for this morning but i have to wait in for Virgin to fix my phone so that was a no.....then they said friday which i said yes to until i realised it was my birthday lol :haha: now is that old age or baby brain??? :shrug: so i now have an appt on monday afternoon :happydance::thumbup: Midwife in morning and physio in afternoon. my what a busy day that will be lol. Tues I got my last antenatal. :wacko: breastfeeding andf care of your newborn hehehehe

annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd

*WHIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR "BING" Happy 37 weeks to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  I am now classed as fully cooked *


----------



## aflight84

YAY Happy 37 weeks!!!!! whoop whoop you're gonna be a mummy soon x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Morning Girls 

I think im going to take a leave of absence from B'n'B. It seems to have taken over a lil too much. I feel abit selfish about leaving you guys now but hope youll understand. This Depo thing has really taken its toll on me and its getting too much. I think if im away from baby talk the less ill think of it and obsess. :wacko:
I hope you all have a happy and healthy nine months and im sure Sparkle will send me info. Just because im away from the B'n'B website doesnt mean i dont want to be informed lol. :hugs: :thumbup:

Thanks for all your support girls over the past few months. It is greatly appreciated.

Much Love

:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

KAYLEIGH ...... :cry:

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww babes i so understand where u are coming from darling. sometimes that break can help and even tho credit aint my friend right now Im always here for you. Im pretty sure with the pic u sent me there was a line but like u say u dont wanna get ur hopes up too early. :hugs: i have to say the pic u have put on here is a lil blurry and I have def seen a line! :thumbup:
u have a lot going on in your life right now and maybe its time now for you to take that step back and get your life sorted for the say of you and your family. 
OMG TUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE
I got kiss on and they playing hour of old skool.
Give it Up by the Omen? WICKED TUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE hahahahahaha OMFG....

SORRY. yeah Kayleigh we will always be here for you hun.....:hugs: Love you xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Im ok thanks tudor :hugs: how are you

Lisa OMG 37wks come on beany out you come cooking time is over :yipee: xxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol cheers dawny. missed you babes. glad ur ok tho xxxx
yeah its all been a bit mad last few days and lots more appts to come its very sureal. :shock: not to mention the need to be tied down somewhere. i have a serious case of nesting :rofl: the conservatory is getting a battering today hahahaha. well its not just about beany ariving *I WANT MY XMAS DECS UP THIS WEEKEND *lol


----------



## aflight84

oh kayleigh i know how you feel depo spoiled things for me for so long too but in the end things come good i promise you that form experience. 3 years for me look at me now! 13 weeks away from meeting my little princess! x


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck kayleigh!

Lisa just seen your status on fb about your show I bet you your princess will be here before xmas! :)

things are picking up with me still very tired but the sickness and nausea is going but now i have another problem CONSITPATION!!!! ive gone from 1 to the other its been 6 days now! ive drank gallons of orange and water, had tons of bran sticks on my cereal!

i look 6 months pregnant LOOK!
 



Attached Files:







bnb.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tudor Rose

gosh it has been quiet over the weekend. 11 dayss til christmas the kids are little hyperactive beans! got my booking in appointment later, feeling nervous i dont know why???? ive done it before. was in bed before 7pm last night sooooo tired when will it lift?

how are you all?


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 
sorry i've not been around since thursday had a lovely day off on friday and haven't been online the whole time. apart from missing you all it was actually quite nice hehe. 

well what a weekend it was comedy club Thursday night was good, hair cut and pamper on friday, jewellery party and meal on saturday and finished my christmas shopping on Sunday. Only downside my hip dislocated on Friday night and i've been in agony ever since. Physio are messing me around something mental leaving nealy a month between my last appointment and my next one. so i've left them a message demanding someone see me as an emergency now cos i'm in so much pain. ARGH 

Mia is now reaching for my ribs and i can't decide if she's mimicking ronaldo taking a penalty or trying out for beating amir khan in his next match either way i'm feeling bruised from the inside out! Ouchie!


----------



## samzi

hey ladies. hope your all good.

got antenatal class tonight on labour and delivery - should be interesting!!!

2nd to last box now :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

great bump pic tudor, its going so fast, you'll be in 2nd tri before you know it xxx

sorry you have been in pain anna :hugs:

yay samzi, have fun at your class lol! & congrats on moving up a box too xxx


----------



## 3 girlies

has anyone heard from lisa?? i wonder if she is in early labour, how exciting :)


----------



## aflight84

yeah i spoke to lisa last night (well on text) she was busy telling larry how to put up the christmas decorations! She's doing fine. thinks she may have had her show now so could be any day!!!!


----------



## samzi

ooh, exciting stuff :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

tell me about it. there was me feeling guilty that i'd not been online looks like i was the only one who knew sorry girls i should have updated you earlier! 
baby brain is a killer! 

having a few troubles with my hip at the moment and the pain is getting bad! physio are messing me around and my hip dislocated at the weekend. midwife has got me an emergency appointment with consultant tomorrow to get checked over hopefully if he sees me like this he'll start to take me more seriously.


----------



## 3 girlies

hope your appointment goes ok today anna :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

thanks chick, i'm so nervous now i so hope he looks after me now. 
although i do feel like a bit of a hypercondriact today as it's eased up a bit and isn't grinding constantly however i did spend the entire evening lying down to ease the pain


----------



## dawny690

I knew but was at work so couldnt update sorry girls :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:rofl: LMAO at u lot. been a bit quite hasnt it?? lol

well Im still here, Im sorry I havent been on here. obviously it was my birthday on friday so was busy then, the weekend well, that was spent tidying the house and as Anna said directing hubby with the xmas decs, although being a typical woman I couldnt keep my hands off the helping :haha:
Monday....well I had MW in the morning ooooo have i mentioned friday night??? I had pink on the tissue but wasnt slimy pink...sorry for TMI. it was discharge pink. i wasnt sure at first, i thought it might have been my fingers showing through were tissue was wet so I dug into the vag area to reveal pink pink pink :shock: didnt know if to laugh or cry lol.
so yeah....Mon I had more pink sun night and mon morning but again nothing heavy and the MW said it could be my plug starting to break down, but as not in pain or getting a gush to just rest. 
Mid wife appt went well. as usual BP fine, sample fine, baby heartbeat fine, baby now 3/5 engaged hehehe. in the afternoon I had my first Physio appt for my SPD which again went well. felt quite sore on my foo foo where she had prodded and pushed but last night I think??? I felt a little relief in the turning over dept. :)
Today...well no sign of any more pink but I had my last antenatal class on breast feeding and care of your baby. I got to change a nappy in front of whole class....showing how i would do it. I got pretty much all right yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.
Hubby was only guy there and he got dragged up to show first hehehe. he did ok too.
well thats me for now....I hope to be on a bit more toward the end of this week from tomorro as hubby back at work.
Sorry I havent really been about.
I do hope u are all well. Love the bump pic tudor and anna Im sorry to hear about ur hip. I hope u are resting up xxxx
Until tomorro....

Love ya xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i spent today in the labour ward being monitored coz of bleeding. No one came with me coz they were all busy :growlmad: so i had to go on my own :(
everything seems ok thank god. I had to have an internal & it was horrible. it made me bleed heavier but they sent me home anyway. I have to rest, although thats impossible when i have 2 children to look after! I am still bleeding now (but its not as heavy) & have lost my plug, they said it doesnt mean i will go into labour though. I want a bath but its made me a bit scared, iykwim!!

glad you are ok lisa, keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## samzi

glad all is ok :hugs: 

that must have been v frightening. lets hope she stays put a little longer x


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks, yeah it was, i hated going on my own. It reminded me of when the abruption started with Reese, it freaked me out. I hope i have a boring pregnancy now :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

oh hun! I couldnt read and run. I know i said i wanted to stay away but i just cant!

I hope you n bubz are okay. Keep those legs tightly crossed!! If only the PMA squad lived closer :hugs:

Sparkle, i really thought baby was going to make an early appearance lol. I still bet Boxing Day. Sorry i couldnt txt back, i have no credit xxx

Well as you can see i am on CD2!!!! My first cycle after Depo was 35 days which i think is a great success :happydance: . Hoping for another wicked cycle this time round.


----------



## aflight84

OMG chick are you ok now? resting i hope! Keep tight little one and wait until mummy is ready!!!!

AFM - good and bad news. updated in my journal but section confirmed around 39 weeks (will push for 38!) but i now need to see a surgeon with the few of surgery once mia is here!! EEK


----------



## Tudor Rose

Oh heidi are you ok? hows your hip anna? 

well everythings quiet today feeling tired on a late tonight at work the 1st late since being pregnant im usually in bed by 8pm how im going to work til 10.30pm i have no idea! i cant nap today as my new windows are being fitted i just hope they finish in time for me to catch 40 winks before picking the kids up and going work :(
9 sleeps til xmas!!! the kids were hyperactive this morning bouncing off the walls as they have thier xmas party at school today.
hope your all well today! x


----------



## Tudor Rose

just realised ive moved up a flower on my ticker :)


----------



## Sparklebaby

Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrning. oyh Heidi....sorry u had to go through that all on your own :( :hugs: I hope u are resting when u can babes and BHAHHHHH to everyone being too busy to help.....:growlmad: 
Hey Kayleigh. I knew u wouldnt be able to keep away but yayyyyy for the cycle business, Im just sorry u didnt get ur :bfp: :hugs:
any news on the move date yet??

well I have just looked out of the back doors to see them covered in frost! yes our house is that cold we have frost on the windows :shock: Hubby is back at work today :( I miss him already lol.
Im having one of those curious days today. the not knowing shitting it type lol.

glad u got ur date Anna for C SEC. I assume when u say surgeon bit after u mean for your Hips??? sorry I wasnt grasping what u were trying to say lol.

do u think hubby would kill me if i try to put up the moses basket stand? lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

Happy 9 weeks Tudor :) :dance:


----------



## aflight84

Yay happy 9 weeks chick x x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

thank you cant believe 9 week s already. met my midwife on monday shes lovely she couildnt get blood out of me and i nearly passed out so gotta go hospital for them :(. next up scan on the 7th jan :):happydance:,


----------



## aflight84

YAY that's fab! well apart from the blood work problem. is that normal for you?


----------



## Sparklebaby

*its snowingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg*


----------



## aflight84

has been here for nearly 2 hours now it's not good!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Its not snowing here! which im glad of hate snow!
for some reason they have trouble getting blood out of my left arm, my right arm is no problem its just the vein they usually use is all tough now so i offered her my left arm instead, and i went funny so she didnt try again :rofl: im a wimp, you wouldnt think ive gone through natural childbirth :rofl


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Natural child birth and needles tho...BIG difference lol! I still have jab marks on my arms from February!!! Dont mind the needles its the ppl who give em lmao!!!!!!!

Awwww im not to bothered about the :bfn: more happy that i know my body is giving me a break. But boy is it heavy...tmi eurghhhh!!!

I LOVE THE SNOW. But been too busy to get a chance to enjoy it. Im sure its raining now tho :(

Kiddie winks Nativity tomorrow!!!! And Izzie is Mary, bless her. Thankful they only gave her one line. Im sure she wont even say it lmao!!!

No moving date yet...keep getting letters from the council saying ive been overpaid Housing Benefit. Which is nonsense as im NOT even entitled to it as Hubby works full time. Phoned them and they said its states im on jobseekers. What a joke. They said its strange as they have my letter stating when hubby started work plus his monthly pay slips. But because im now in 'arrears'. They are having to wait for a system catch up before going on with the move. Croydon council are the biggest pile of dog poo ever!! I explained that theyre putting back my moving date because of an error on their half and the woman said 'hey it happens to all of us'. Stupid biatch. Sorry xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:growlmad: thats disgusting hun....but then says it all about Croydon dont it. lol.
I hope the nativity goes ok tomorro :) hehehehe bless her. god Im so awful, I havent done half of what I wanted to do today. i really should get off my fat arse and sort out the crap on my bed lol xxxx.


----------



## aflight84

oh chick, i hope the hospital are more sucessful with the bloods. i hate having mine done i just look the other way and hope for the best! 
Just realised i have my next glucose testing just after near year EEK!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

u have another gtt?? whys that babes?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Has anyone seen the lists on santas grotto forum...

Ive got my kids

Playdough sets x3 (to share)
Board games x3 (to share)

Then their little Santa stocking bits which all amounted to about £20.00 if that...

When i was little i had simple stocking fillers like pens, pencils, colouring book, smellies, choco box....ooohhh cant forget the satsuma lol. And then a big present from Mum and Dad. Usually something i was into at the time. 

But looking at other ppls lists im quite embarrassed to put my list up. I mean they must have spent hundreds of pounds. Is it all really worth it? I bought Izzie a computer for her fourth birthday and shes played with a £1 land barbie that her uncle bought her more!!!!!!

Feel a bit bad....


----------



## Sparklebaby

dont feel bad babes, everyone is different. :hugs:
hubbys mum still gets us a satsuma and a hazelnut. i think back in the day u used to get a lump of coal too lol.
when people say what u getting beany for christmas, i just reply....I have set her life up havent i? isnt that enough for something she wont know anything about? 
you do what u need to do and if they happy with that then so be it :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I just dont see the point in getting loadsa prezzies. I mean great for the kids but what happens when theyre 15/16 and want the same treatment! 

About a month ago we let the kids go into toys r us n have a look around. And they actually picked out what they wanted without even knowing about it lol. They got so much from other ppl, i dont really need to go mad


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw I love toys are us. got most of our baby bits from there as its so cheap. have u got their gold card to get brucey bonus points?
re the older things, Im hoping by the time our child(ren) is that age they will know the value of money and save for things like that with pocket money. i know easier said than done but I want our children to understand that money dont grow on trees. they will be rewarded in time tho with a savings account we plan to do, so when they turn 18 they have some money to get them started in life.

thing with kids....when they of that young age they usually more interested in the wrapping it came in lol.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oh yeah, the days of making play houses out of the boxes we had from Christmas lmao!!!!

Your right about the realisation that money dont grow on trees. I dont buy the girls sweets all the time, nor magazines or junk. On the rare occasion when weve been in Croydon for the day and theyre getting abit cranky. We'll take them to poundland and let them choose something!

I dont give them pocket money yet but im sure the day will come when they get to earn ther money just like everyone else has too!!! lol.

I did the toilets in my mums for a fiver a week..GO ME!!! LMAO


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol poor kayleigh :hugs:
morning ladies....hope we are all buzzing and well this morning.....check me out :thumbup:
38 weeks, 95% cooked and 2 weeks to go :wacko: OMFG :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

OMG LISA GO YOU!!!!! Happy 38 weeks!!!! x


----------



## Sparklebaby

cheers baby girl xxxx :thumbup:
pics to be updated later. just uploading them now. can feel some special ones coming along from picnik :winkwink: think its a worth while time to celebrate with a speciality one lol


----------



## aflight84

guess what i did . . . . . 
i bought the cot over from my mum's last night so adam can get mia's room sorted over christmas and it will nearly be finished. YAY


----------



## Sparklebaby

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :hugs: i wish my daughters room resembled a nursery lol. what with hubby being in there its a mess...no furniture other than the cot, so bags everywhere :cry:
at least i know when he moves back to the main room after the baby is born, i can offload 2 large bags of toys back onto the spare bed again lol.
mmmmmmmm i started my mid morning coffee break early. coffee and some foxes chocolate fudge crunch biscuits mmmmmmm NOM!

Happy double figures anna! xxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:cry: poxy photos....i took some lovely ones this morning.....but i cant upload :(

well unless the sizing on here has changed i think i have sussed out the problem....I think the Mega Pixel has been changed on the camera. all my pics i spent lovingly taking this morning are all at 5MP meaning they all showing as over 1 MB :(

Im gonna have to take them all over again...however if u want to see them baaaaaaadly they are on facebook....for those that I have on there anyway. :winkwink:


----------



## 3 girlies

hows everyone doing? did you all get snow? we got loads & are due to get some more later today & overnight :yipee: I hate driving in it though. i need to go food shopping & i want to get paul an xmas prezzie from the girls so i have to go out in it today. 

Im still bleeding, not much anymore & (tmi) im still losing my plug, everyday :shock: its blood streaked too. Does anyone know if it will stop soon or will it be like this till the end?

I have saved the best news till last.......................

Hayley got pregnant 1-2 on a digi yesterday......im gonna be an auntie!!!! :yipee:


----------



## aflight84

oh cick i'm sorry you're still having problems have the midwives said much?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:happydance:A mummy a third time round and an Auntie Go You!!!! Congrats xxxxx:happydance:​
We got the snow and its still EVERYWHERE!!! My kitten loves it! Pain for me as i also need to go out. 

Hubby feels bad atm. I bought him a playstation 3 for Christmas costing £220. We had only set aside £100 each so i blew my present money on him aswell. So weve now said we'll get something silly for each other for about a tenner but im soooo stuck for ideas!!!!!! Im usually really good :dohh:


----------



## Sparklebaby

when did i miss that one Heidi? :shock: bleeding??? I hope ur ok babes. i assume u have spoken to your midwife about this??

well how is everyone? I had a bit of a reality check OMG emotional weekend lol :blush: kept crying. thanks to Anna for putting a smile on my face by kicking me up the arse :winkwink: lol. :hugs: love ya chick. xxxx
my mate thinks beany is gonna arrive on xmas day hehehehe. i best make sure everything is done in the next few days then hadnt i lol.


----------



## 3 girlies

no nothing, just said to come back if the bleeding is heavier than a period!! They even cancelled my antenatal friday coz id been seen on tuesday at the hospital, its a joke!! Now i have to wait till thursday for my next antenatal! I know that the plug can grow back but i'm losing it when it does :shrug: The bleeding is constant even though its light, i just want it to stop now so i can relax.


----------



## Sparklebaby

Kayleigh Lou said:


> :happydance:A mummy a third time round and an Auntie Go You!!!! Congrats xxxxx:happydance:​
> We got the snow and its still EVERYWHERE!!! My kitten loves it! Pain for me as i also need to go out.
> 
> Hubby feels bad atm. I bought him a playstation 3 for Christmas costing £220. We had only set aside £100 each so i blew my present money on him aswell. So weve now said we'll get something silly for each other for about a tenner but im soooo stuck for ideas!!!!!! Im usually really good :dohh:

maybe boots have something or sainsburys. on theior 3 for 2 stuff. :)
wot bout beer or something.??


----------



## aflight84

your welcome princess! you're going to be great!!!!

67 days left to go until i start mat leave YAY


----------



## Sparklebaby

that would be freaking me out heidi. im sorry ur having to go through this. lets hope it eases soon. make sure u rest up LOTS! i know its gonna be hard with 2 others in tow but its important for the health of your baby inside you. xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

hope so Anna. Im so eacited about meeting her finally, to hold her in my arms, so see her face for the first time....
but....im really scared about the labour/birth lol :blush: As you said loads go through it so it cant be THAT bad lol.
she has really dropped too. i think my belly down the bottom has changed shape :rofl: looks kinda saggy lol. looks nasty lol.....OMG im gonna have a saggy belly soon :haha:


----------



## aflight84

hehe lisa you're so funny. the pain thing will be scary i can't doubt that but you'll forget all of it the moment you have her in your arms! 
xx


----------



## Sparklebaby

aye....:wacko: lol


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Its an exciting pain. Worth every little twinge. Remember what i said about Ella. Id have a baby everyday of the week if all births were like hers lol. And if it was that bad, women wouldnt be trying for baby number 2s and number 3s etc.


----------



## Sparklebaby

thanks girls. i guess deep down im a woose! :haha:
i know she will be worth it. its all the fear of the unknown. xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oh i forgot to tell you guys. My sisters 21st went that badly that she is now not talking to me or my mum!!!!

Police were called and everyone was just hitting everyone. Absolute chaos! Apparently its my fault her boyfriends is the twat he is and its my fault that i stuck up for my mums boyfriend. I was actually indoors making sure the kids were okay but shes siding with her little friends and the t*sser of a bf. Sorry for the language! 

Shes saying hello when i pass her but i havent seen my nieces in over a week. Im due to drop their presents over this week so im hoping to talk to her about it then! 

There cant be a family party without any Drama!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh gosh Kayleigh. I know you had high hopes for that party too. im sorry it didnt turn out the way u hoped. u know what to do in future.......dont bother. xxxx :hugs: save all your energy and creativity for ellie and issy. xxxx I guess booze was the biggest killer. it always is sadly. xxxx


----------



## aflight84

OMG kayleigh are you ok?
screw your sister of she's going to be stupid about it and is too blind to see the truth!


----------



## Sparklebaby

ladies im outta here for today. sorry its short and sweet but i just found myself stuck on my bed not being able to move and in a lot of pain with this SPD :cry: so now i am up, I am going to go make some lunch and chilax on the sofa. see what crap is on tv. wish i had a laptop :(
will pop by tomorro xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I spent so much time and effort on the party not to mention the money it cost! Everyone else had a great time. I know i did!!! 

We knew it would be a night of tension because of the feeling between us all. But its not like i could invite one over the other. Oh well. Your right Sparkle im not doing it anymore. Noone does anything for me so its time to be selfish me thinks. To be honest i cant wait to get to littlehampton now. i just dont want to leave on bad terms with my sister. This is the first MAJOR argument weve had and it feels like shes chosen her bf over her family. Suppose i just gotta be here for her when she decides she needs me. 

I think the thing im annoyed at most is not seeing my nieces. I see them every day so not to see them for a week feels really bad. They must know somethings up!


----------



## aflight84

kayleigh i get where you're coming from my brother used to be like this with me expecting stuff and kicking up and causing problems all the time. so not worth it. needless to say i no longer have anything to do with him. He's learning the hard way now!!!


----------



## samzi

times like these it makes me glad im an only child! :lol:


----------



## 3 girlies

i just went shopping for pauls xmas prezzies from the girls, Reese took ages to pick an aftershave for him, she made the lady spray nearly all of them before she picked one she liked lol, she chose a D&G one in the end & some lacoste jeans & a white lacoste hoody, its skinted me out big time!! I just have to make sure she doesnt tell him coz shes crap at keeping secrets lol.

I have been really crampy today from the weight of my bump, i'm gonna relax now & watch "fred claus" dvd with Reese & Roxie. Might get paul to get a kfc, really cant be bothered to cook.


----------



## Sparklebaby

my hubby is stuck in london :cry: I just want him safely home, here in the warm with me :(


----------



## 3 girlies

oh no, why is he stuck? the bad weather? Hope hes home soon :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

lisa did larry get home ok? 
it took me 45 mins to do a 10 min drive last night so this morning hubby drove me to work and is picking me up at lunchtime and i'm working from home this afternoon!


----------



## samzi

is the weather really bad down there? Were supposed to be going tomorrow for xmas...if its really bad i dunno if the trains will be running. Weve had NO snow here whatsoever. Looks like we might get some today but who knows.

Eek, dont wanna get stranded down there, id rather be stranded at home!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Mooooorrrrrnnnniiinnngggg!!!!!!! :)
just wanna say *Happy Christmas*:kiss: this is probley my last time on BNB befor xmas as tomorrow were off my parents dropping presents off. then im working xmas eve :( but only til 2.30pm so i wont miss out on the xmas film, new pjs and opening the xmas chocolates on the evening :) got to do my xmas food shop later:wacko: but Garath (OH) is off the dentist 1st he's been suffering with toothache! poor love.
i feel on top of the world the sickness and tiredness has lifted i feel full of beans :) my Ladies lumps are stil very sore i dont remember them ever being this sore. also IM 10 WEEKS TOMORROW :happydance: cant believe it :) the only time i feel yuck is if i have my tea late and i eat too much :blush: i have to eat every 2-3 hours as my tum is constantly rumbling :blush:

How is everyone? Heidi just read your status on FB about needing a bigger bed, garath and i are looking to buy a king size after xmas in the sales as at the moment we have 3 in the bed, me, OH and Dylan. and when little spud comes.

its been snowing again, i like it when its all fluffy but hate it when its all icy nearly broke my neck yesterday.
im so looking forward to christmas, work has been kind and only given me xmas eve to work, my MIL is in xmas day, new yrs eve. since ive been pregnant ive grown real close to my MIL shes like my 2nd mum.

hey sparkle your in single figures now! so exciting :) 

bought a love jade green fine knit jumper dress yesterday to wear over xmas, its tight on the bust then loose on my bump its lovely and im looking a little bit more pregnant :), im definatley showing earlier this time round.

anyway got to scoot sorry this is so long have a wonderful christmas PMA girlies :flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## samzi

have a good xmas tudor!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

morning ladies....he got in at nearly 10pm last night. he finished his work do at half 3, a quarter of a mile from his office. he had to pop back that way after and that alone took him over 2 hours.
he couldnt leave until nearly 7 after that cause London was gridlocked everywhere.
but still an aprox hour or so journey took him over 3.
I didnt want him going in today but him being so stubborn he has :cry::hissy:
Im not going through another night of worry like i did last night Im too close for all of that crap. :growlmad:

aaaaaaaanyway....was hoping to make some choc crispy cakes today made the syrup, sugar and butter way but not got enough syrup :( :cry:

SIGH! lol. how are we all anyway?? not sure how long im gonna be about today. I feel very sore and VERY tired...Im actually debating going back to bed. didnt go bed til about midnight or later.


----------



## aflight84

tudor have a fantastic christmas
don't let the cat out the bag hehe.

samzi we had 2 inches fall in an hour last night the roads were gridlocked for hours haven't had any more over night but the roads aren't too nice right now and temp is -1 so it's like ice! 
i'd keep an eye on travel report before you set of anywhere. where have you got to go to and from?


----------



## samzi

:hugs:

ive been up since 6:50!! reminds me of the early days of first tri when i was awake at 5ish everyday. i may go back to bed soon myself :lol:

weve got to go from stratford upon avon to wembley and then to willesden


----------



## aflight84

OMG lisa that's awful least he is home safe and well now. is he working form home today?


----------



## Sparklebaby

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Happy christmas back to you too Tudor darling.....take care out there xxxx glad to hear the sickness has subsided xxxx :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Sparklebaby

yes anna he has gone in and im not happy about it. even the croc tears didnt work :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:shock: OMG..... Single figures....97% cooked. *GULP!*


----------



## samzi

hehe could be anytime now hun ;)


----------



## 3 girlies

morning!!!! :)

god im finding it hard to stop Reese telling paul what she got him for christmas, i should have taken her shopping on xmas eve lol. Shes already told him that theres 3 presents & that one is what hes asked for, little moo!!!

its nearly here, im so excited, xmas is the best time of year. :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Sparklebaby

Exactly why I didnt want him going in. hes off from tomorro tho thankfully. Im finding it realllllllly hard to move about now so I could have done with the extra support.
I know he is safe on the roads, its all the other idiots that shouldnt be. I will just have to spend another day with my legs crossed lol.
sorry girls just feeling a bit fed up today....maybe i need some more sleep lol. need a new foofi too this one sore lol.
I am going to attempt to climb semi into the bath for my wash....Il be back! xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

3 girlies said:


> morning!!!! :)
> 
> god im finding it hard to stop Reese telling paul what she got him for christmas, i should have taken her shopping on xmas eve lol. Shes already told him that theres 3 presents & that one is what hes asked for, little moo!!!
> 
> its nearly here, im so excited, xmas is the best time of year. :happydance: :yipee:

:rofl: bless her


----------



## samzi

lisa, FINALLY got round to adding you to facebook!!! sorry its taken like what....months?! :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

its nearly over now lisa :hugs: you feel so light after they are born, the relief is great, you get all your lung space back too!!

I am ordering Reeses bed today, its one which has a tent underneath so its like a little den. But im getting my own fabric coz the one it comes with isnt girly enough for my princess. Ive seen some really pretty stuff on the market so im going to get creative lol. I hope she likes it! it will also fit in our box room when shes bigger so she can have her own room & hopefully use the underneath space for storage :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol did i add you???? and u accepted just now? lol cant remember. lol.
re facebook when the inevitable happens.....my sister FRUITLOOP will be updating for me if i cant get on. Dawny should be doing here but not heard from our lovely gal for a while so hope she ok. even Peach my mate was supposed to be updating third trimester for me but her reception crap and I dont think she online yet. so.........i might need another volunteer lol....well im sure u can all fight amongst yourselves hahahahaha xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

i think she gets it from me though, im rubbish at keeping secrets lol. I guessed what hes got me, a digital camera, it was too easy lol!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

....right bath.....brb xx


----------



## samzi

id volunteer but i only get a signal in the corner of one room :rofl:


----------



## 3 girlies

me me me me me me!!!!!!!


----------



## samzi

lisa - i sent you an add invite, waiting for it to be accepted apparantly


----------



## Sparklebaby

im going in to look now......god that was a hard effort. even more so when ur bathroom is freeeeezing :shock:


----------



## samzi

:hugs:


----------



## aflight84

i'm finishing at 12.30 today no way am i getting stuck in this mess and missing physio this afternoon they need to help me with this pain now they've been cancelling my appointments for ages i've not seen anyone for over a month now! 
hope larry gets out of work early and is home safe and sound tonight chick!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:haha: just seen one of ur old comments samzi.....pls dont let my worst nightmare come true :rofl: mines going that way too lol. larry said to me last night maybe its to say that your baby is fully coooked and goes ping when done :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

me too anna. Im hoping he leaves at sensible o'clock. like lunch time. he works right smack bang next to Westfield shopping centre and it was that that was stopping him from leaving work last night until 7. gridlocked with people trying to get in and out of the centre.


----------



## samzi

Sparklebaby said:


> :haha: just seen one of ur old comments samzi.....pls dont let my worst nightmare come true :rofl: mines going that way too lol. larry said to me last night maybe its to say that your baby is fully coooked and goes ping when done :rofl:

:rofl: its gone back to normal (ish) now thank the lord!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol mines just a lil bit out to one side cause of the way she is lying lol.
love ur bump pics on fb too. even tho seen on here. nice to have them all in one place.
nice to put face to name heheheh xxxx


----------



## samzi

hehe yeah :hugs: :)


----------



## aflight84

fingers crossed chick and then he should work form home until bubs is here for sure! 
i can't believe i got my 4d scan next week YAY


----------



## samzi

:happydance:

Ive got my scan to check on the placenta on 18th jan...3 weeks 6 days and counting :lol: so i get to see issy once more before shes here!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Good Morning All.

Yes ive only just woken up. Ella was being sick all night then woke up to Ollie being sick along with the friggin cat (cat had eaten tinsel)

So i am pooped already!!! I have an earache and a major sore throat so ive just dosed myself up with cold n flu tabs and hoping they work there magic!!!!! Been trying to stay away from everyone to stop the sickness from being passed around and now im not sure if everyone will get there prezzies on time :(

CD9 and no :witch: this morning!!!! YAY!!!!!!!

Addington was a nightmare last night!!! Most of the snow melted in the rain only for it to snow again. I love it but i wont go out there!!! Id rather be house bound then try and drag two kids about in it!!! 

Miss FruitLoop has a private account Lisa. Is it okay if i add her!!! I dont have any credit but have loadsa internet time left! 


Merry Christmas to all whose last day this is!!!! Have a great day, eat lots of pies and drinks lots of....erm..... SHLOER???!!!! (think thats how you spell it)


----------



## aflight84

oh sam i bet you're getting excited now! Not long until valentines day!!!!!
kayleigh i bet you're glad to see the back of the witch!
i'll be trying to long on on my phone over christmas can't do without my BNB fix!
plus christmas day is my day to move to 3rd Tri WHOOP WHOOP!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

yeah kayleigh thats fine babes, il text her to let her know who u are xxxx drink lots of shloer....mmmmmm if only i had some. got lots of apple juice etc lol.
yay for all of these scans. i got my big one tomorro :shock: eeeeeeeeek. hehehehe
if i cant get online i will try and text someone to update here for me. :thumbup:

cant believe ur hitting third trimester already anna :shock: whoop whoop :dance:

oh kayleigh i cant believe u are sick again, sounds like u lot need to be locked up lol.
hope u get better soon. keep warm and dont go out in snow unless u need to. i heard from vicki last night about the snow in ado. was bad here too but didnt see much as we in side road.
Im gonna take a wee break off of this chair for a bit. even tho im comfy i wont be once i stand and i need to stretch out. might go raid cupboard for some biscuits and make a cuppa and attempt to put some socks on cause my toes are now frozen :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

i know lisa i'm so excited i can't even tell you! 65% baked already!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Just seems to be one thing after another. But i think its cause the kids are in school. I guess they pick up more there and bring it home lmao!!! More worried that i havent got the sickness yet :sick: ...praying for a quiet Christmas day!!!

65% baked!!!!! Wahoooo :happydance:

Good luck with scans.

Im jealous, i only got two scans with the girls :haha:


----------



## Sparklebaby

thought i would only have 2 as well. thats what I was told. but had 4 so far 5th tomorro. u dont get to see much tbh after 20 weeks cause the baby is so big. lol.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Lucky Lady. I supposed it would be difficult to see anything spesh once the head it down lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

i think she found the head by pointing into my noonoo but she cant tell if it engaged or not? :shrug:
right i didnt get to rest properly earlier so il pop back a little later after I have had some lunch and watched some daytime crap on tv lol.


----------



## samzi

i was gonna ask them to double check issy is actually a girl and not a boy but if theres hardly any room they may not be able to look for me? :huh:


----------



## Sparklebaby

i did samzi so worth asking.
well there was nothing on tv so i stuck a cheesy xmas film on "Santa Who" was gd actually lol. curled up on sofa in front of fire :) then fell asleep lol sooooooooooooooooo.....as hubby is gonna be home very soon I just wanna say I will pop by when i can but only to maybe here and my journal to give u any updates. if i cant get on im sure il text one of you to ask for something to go on for me pretty please.

In the mean time I want to wish all of my PMA girlies a very merry christmas and a happy new yr.
enjoy the festivities. and I look forward to chatting to you all again properly in the new yr if not before.
Thank you all for the most amzing support this year. 344 pages huh! thats good. we will stick together..always and forever. Love you all xxxx :hugs::kiss:
xxxx Lisa xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Ahh Lisa! if it weren't for you girls i don't think i'd be here now only weeks from deliverying my little bundle of joy! so thank you x


----------



## Tudor Rose

feel the PMA :) not going my parents the roads are too icy and dangerous to drive on and the gritters are on strike for more pay, bloody typical!!!


----------



## aflight84

jokers! that's terrible so cos they want more money we are putting our lives at risk going on the roads. don't they know there's a recession they're lucky to be employed!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Lol too right! I think certain services shouldnt be allowed to strike. There was some bloke on the news last night saying its the drivers faults for ignoring the warnings and going out anyway. I cant see the government paying wages for a snow day can you? Some people still need to live and pay bills regardless of snow. :growlmad:

Any hoooooo im in a goood mood today and finally getting my place sorted. You shoulda seen the junk everywhere. Weve literally tuned our house upside down and started packing already. Hmmmmm maybe thinking this may jinx it but the house needed a good clear out anyway :dohh::haha:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

OOOooooo Also here are my clues to my christmas pressie: 

Its 120 + pieces
May have to be put together but maybe pre asembled
Varies in Colour
Its hard to come across
Something i love but he hates
He wont be able to put it together
Can be bought from woolies if it was still around
Its two presents but can be used apart

Its not a jigsaw, fakes nails and any sort of crafts. Im soooo clueless lol

Any Ideas????

Im getting hubby one of those annoying helicopters that you see in most shopping centres buzzing round your head lol. Childish....yes he is lol


----------



## 3 girlies

have got a clue kayleigh, i'm crap at guessing prezzies!!

dawny hasnt posted on here much lately, might have to go & stalk her & see how she is!!


----------



## aflight84

omg that's so confusing i've no idea what that could be. 

i'm needing a kick of PMA today. I just went home to find my baby bunny died in the night. She was mine and hubby's first baby together and i'm totally heart broken i've not cried like this in so long it actually hurts!


----------



## 3 girlies

im so sorry anna :hugs: hope you are ok xxxxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Awww such sad news. Hope you feel better soon. xxx


*Well tis Christmas Eve and as much as i love this site i am bidding farewell for the festive season. (which is like what...2/3 days ) ​

I hope you all have a Merry Christmas. Eat loads and enjoy the fun! 

Fingers crossed we'll have a new arrival soon.  Go Sparkle ​*

MWAH XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## dawny690

Anna im so sorry for your news babe :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok?

Happy Christmas to you all if I dont get another chance before the day :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Happy st Stephens day. hope you had a nice day yesterday!

im full of the cold, xmas eve at work my throat felt scratchy etc yesterday felt terrible so took paracetamol, and im the same today off to MIL in a bit,


----------



## aflight84

Thanks for your kind messages girls! 

can't believechristmas is nearly over. but i am enjoying the lazy days! only 3 days till my scan!!! next midwife appointment on new years eve it's so exciting! In the final countdown now!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hi: im still ticking over :rofl: hope we have all had a good christmas. xxxx
Beany is lying lowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww and hurts. last night i had a period like pain that was constant and radiated to my back as well. that lasted about an hour but shut me up all the same lmao.
had my parents and his mum round christmas day in the evening which was nice and yesterday baby deacon - aka Vicki for those that know her came round with her hubby.
my hubby has gone off mooching in the sales in the furniture stores :cry::hissy: I wanna go too but cause he walking due to traffic I cant :(

hoping he can find a wardrobe for beanys room

well I dont know when il be back on again but thought I would drop by and say hello and wish you all well for the remainder of this year.

Love you all xxxx :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

ahhh lisa i'm so glad you're doing ok! hope hubby managed to find something for beanys room! 
i was naughty yesterday i went out and bought mia "few" outfits in the next sale yesterday all for when she's 6 months plus! 
managed to get my playpen £30 off and the monitors £30 off! Whoop whoop i'm on a roll!!!!


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

hope you all had a good xmas!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls Lisa its 72 hours til your baby is due! wow!!! bet your so excited!!!!

hope you girls are all well and had a fab christmas, tbh i.l be glad get back to normality now, Spent boxing day at the in laws yesterday at my parents and on new years day im having my inlaws over for dinner!

got sent home from work yesterday, i kept going to faint and they were worried i would drop someone, i kept going really hot, and feel sick then my ears felt like they were under water and i started to panic and kept rushing out side bring my self round. i suffer with really low BP when pregnant so its quite normal but i have a cold and i think its just affected it a little.
had a nice evening at my parents apart from my mum, she was saying i had put alot of weight on my belly etc, well in fact the day before my SIL said i.d actually lost weight apart from my bump. so now im all self concious about my weight.

well having a chill out day today got to get all the kids toys sorted etc.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Morning girls

I got my nail set!!!!! Ive always wanted to learn how to do acrylic nails like the chinese shops. All my family have them done and now i can start practising on them! Ive done mine and i dont think they are too bad for my first attempt!!!! YAY!!!! But now i cant type properly :shrug:

Hada lovely Christmas. Getting lots of dark lines on my opks...post the later when im back from FILs :growlmad:

Hope you all had a fab christmas. I lost my bet that beany would make an apperance n boxing day!!! :dohh: Never mind Lisa. She'll be here very soon :haha: :kiss:

Enjoy the rest of the holidays xxxx :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

ahh nice one kayleigh i used to love having mine done! 
can believe this time tomorrow i'll be ounting down the hours until my scan whoop whoop!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. im still alive lol and still no sign of my lil moo i mean beany lol.
no changes to the braxton hicks etc. I have got the lovely dr that says faff all tomorro. the one that said oh she quite a way in :shock: WTF? lol. lets hope she says a lil more....if i make it that far that is hahahaha.
I rekon now it will be after new yrs eve. my 27th prediction didnt happen :cry:
I will just keep an eye on the old braxtons and make the most of the tummy clenches without the pain :rofl:
Im watching Jack the Ripper tonight. first part was last night....didnt know it was in 2 parts so u can imagine me screaming at the tv when it ended and said it would conclude tonight :hissy: dont u just hate it when that happens lol.
Well I hope u are all good......hope ur scan goes ok later anna u lucky thing :hugs:
Tudor I hope ur feeling a little more human after the other day :hugs:
Kayleigh....cause i love ya :hugs: ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm where everyone else??? lol

:hugs: to you all and lets hope beany makes her appearance soon.....oh btw Samzi I had to delete ur comment on facebook as u said she or something to refer to the sex of the baby :shock: lol :winkwink: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

love youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu allllllll xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

:shock: OMFG 99% cooked


----------



## samzi

:blush: so sorry i didnt realize it was a secret on there

i feel really bad!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

When you say 99% cooked i always think you're referring to a piece of pork or summat lol. Loves ya too!!!

I get to see my nieces over new yr. :happydance: Ive offered to babysit. A peace offering.....sorta. Although i shouldnt be apologising :haha: 

Cant wait for some news Lisa. Must be sooooooo exciting :hugs:


I forgot to tell you. My dad made the biggest bestest oppsie this Christmas. I opened my present and it was a set of floating lanterns. Okay...you guys are thinking yeah and......:dohh:. I wanted some to set off Christmas for my wee Angel. 

I was soooooo close to :cry:!!!! My dad just didnt get it. He was like 'theyre only lantern Kay, i thought you could use them at your next party' 

Although he never realised what the meaning behind the present was, it was by far the best present i got!!!!!

We set one off Christmas Night. It was so beautiful. (once it got out of the tree :haha:) I didnt realise i meant so much to Ollie untill he said 'we should have written a msg on it' :cry: Bless him. Were going to use one more new yrs eve then the other two on 'Hopes' Bday. 

Maybe one day when i dont get teary eyed over it ill tell my dad exactly why i was so happy about them xxxxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw samzi dont feel bad sweetie......

kayleigh are they the lanterns that u set fire to??? 
Me n hubby set one off at our friends wedding....the weekend I fell. and my wish was that I hope I fall pregnant this year :wacko: it came true!
but yes anyway that is a really sweet present hun :hugs:


oooooooo *BRAXTON HICK* lol..... man thats tight :rofl: gonna be logging off soon as I believe hubby is on his way back from croydon :dance:
will keep u all informed as and when. thank you everyone for your texts to make sure im still with it lol. xxxx

Love you xxxx :hugs::kiss:


----------



## samzi

hope something happens tonight hun!!! x


----------



## Sparklebaby

cheers sam hun xxxxx gonna go find my gaviscon......heartburn too now. I thought that was supposed to wear off when ur bump dropped lol. i might see if i can do a last bump pic tomorro if im not too late lol.

xxxx nite all xxxx


----------



## samzi

whats the betting she comes out with loads of hair? :D xx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I had major heartburn with Ella. Boy it was nastyyyyyyyy!!!!! But worth it. 

Are you sure they're braxton hicks?????? I mean your awfully close to your due date and......... well you know :winkwink: labour doesnt start off with those lovely strong contractions that are evenly spaced apart :haha: Just a thought. :thumbup:

My sister was in labour in Croydon doing her shopping and went out for a bite to eat :dohh: Thats how easy her start off was. Mine was just a backache to begin with. I was babysitting Georgia who was 6 months at the time and thought id done a little too much crawling around. :haha:

Also a little tip...people i see are telling you to take little walks to bring on labour. I wouldnt bother...save your energy for the actual labour :dohh::happydance::dohh::haha:


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya girls im feeling alittle better thanx Lisa. still no baby i have to admitt i thought she would of been here, bumble b got her :bfp: but her hcg is 63 and there scanning her tomorrow to check all is developing as it should shes around 5 weeks.

hope everyone is ok! :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

talking about labour my dauaghte was a text book labour i knew i was in labour with her with dylan i just though i needed a poo and couldnt go turns out i was 10cm and ready to push!!! each is different


----------



## 3 girlies

Hayleys done another digi tonight & it still say 1-2 so her hcg isnt rising. Shes scared of having a d&c, i think she will know more after her scan :(

i finally ordered my girls bunk beds, they are lovely, a single on the top & 4ft bed underneath. Im hoping they will cuddle eachother if they wake in the night rather than getting in my bed lol.


----------



## samzi

:lol: good plan!


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Lisa i so hope something happens tonight for you! I'm keeping my mobile on all night in the hope i hear from you!!! 
Well girls, I had my 4d scan what a little monster i appear to have inside me! she wasn't keen to play at all haha. Every time we got close to start recording the dvd she put her hands and feet infront of her face! so after an hour and half and we tried everything to get her to mvoe into a better position we gave up. We have a few really cute little pics just can't wait for her to be here now!!!
 



Attached Files:







BABY PICS_1_2.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0









BABY PICS_1_6.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 0









BABY PICS_1_15.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## samzi

:happydance: shes adorable


----------



## aflight84

thanks samzi! x


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow anna, them scans are fantastic arnt they!


----------



## Tudor Rose

OMG 11 WEEKS!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

YAY happy 11 weeks chick!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanks hun its flying by, my tum feels weird when i was lying down in bed my tum didnt feel squishy as usual it felt tight, i cant feel my uterus properly yet but somthing is happening i know that :)


----------



## aflight84

oh that's the best when you start noticing the changes in your body especially when it's a secret to everyone else! 
I know what you mean about time flying i just realised that on Friday i only have 10 weeks left EEK!!!
It's all feeling so real now especially after last night. I have so much to get sorted before she arrives though that's the scary bit!


----------



## 3 girlies

shes gorgeous anna, i love the middle pic with her hand, so cute xx


----------



## aflight84

hehe thanks chick. they all had hands or feet in them she wouldn't let us get one without!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i think i.l relax more after my scan next week once i see the little heart beating i.l be ok. i was thinking earlier how much there is to sort out in such a short time!


----------



## samzi

happy 11 weeks tudor!


----------



## aflight84

yeah tudor that 12 week scan is the best! Just seeing your little one for the first time knowing all is well! It's going to be great! What a great way to seein the new year too!


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

little one has a new name. i thought of it last night and love it! its gorgeous and a bit unusual:happydance: keeping it a secret though but just had to mention it :lol:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Love the scan pics. Theyre fab!!!!

Happy 11 weeks Tudor!!!! xx

Well......All this time i thought id ovulated...

:wohoo::happydance:I got the biggest bestest DARKEST lines ever today on my OPKS!!!!:happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Just nicked this from third Tri. Hope nobody minds:

I remember a few weeks ago someone posted that if you look up at the full moon and rub your tummy (clockwise I think) it is supposed to bring on labor. I can't find that particular old wives tale anywhere (or similar) which is a bummer because I think it's interesting and all I can find is articles that say it may cause your waters to break if they are getting ready to do so already. I was just wondering if anyone was planning on doing this and could keep us updated on any progress? Good luck to all the overdue ladies, I hope it is true for you. 


Try anything ay Sparkle lol!!!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

the next full moon should be in the next few days not sure when exactly!

:wohoo: to kayleigh early night for your chick got my fingers crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Next full moon is tomorrow night...i think

Thats if you make it that far Sparkle :haha:

I hope i can get an early night. Got sooooo much to do. I wana sleep now im so tired but im making sure tonight i pounce on OH :blush:


----------



## 3 girlies

Kayleigh i think the other thread says you have to do it nude :rofl: could be a bit nippy for Lisa :) I bet there are people who do try it though!!

good luck catching that eggy hun :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls, i feel yuck again the last 2 days sickness and nausea has returned with the added bonus of heartburn, how lucky am i *sarcasm* i had to sleep with my sea bands on it was that bad and then i woke this mornng and my mouth felt like id been drinking blood all night not nice :( but its got to be a good sign right!



Happy Due Date Sparkle
(even though ive already txt you :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I *Hate* Men...ESPECIALLY my so called husband. :growlmad:


Okay i didnt realise you have to do that in the nude :haha: Quite *chilly* id expect!!!! :blush:

* Happy Due Date Lisa....*​

I hope you perk up soon Tudor. Cant be nice for you :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh dear kayleigh you ok hun?


----------



## Sparklebaby

baaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha :rofl: image deleted of me in the garden nude rubbin my belly. :haha: 
in case anyone doesnt know can we keep anna in our prayers. she has got to go to hospital NOW for tests and bloods.
itchy hands and feet. 

Hope everything ok :hugs: I will try my best to update if not i have passed annas number onto heidi....heidi check ur phone if u havent already xxxx

Happy new yr everyone xxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

shes terrified bless her. At least they are checking her & taking her seriously. I had a battle to get blood tests when i was itching. I hope she will be ok. x


----------



## Sparklebaby

update....no doubt she will be online anytime soon but all ok. xxxx :flower:
thank fook for that.

I have just packed my husband off to the local spar to by some mouth wash....or better still something to shoot himself with. :growlmad:
he had a cheese and fresh onion sandwich at lunch time of all fooking days...he made it himself so put shit loads of onion in it.....thing is to make it worse he made a second with cheese and onion and pickle....my second hated smell. :nope::sick: giving me heartburn just thinking about it.
what a day to choose to eat onion - raw at that lol. told him to get some industrial strength mouth wash and some extra strong mints just in case.

I have just had a small sleep to top up for later to see the new yr in and woken with a stronger period type pain which has since subsided. i think cause i needed to pee too didnt help. means my cervix is ripening. :dance::yipee:
I would be very surprised if she makes an entrance today now....sooo......when do we reckon now then??? im thinking tomorro late ish. lol....what would I know she will come when she good and ready hahahaha.


----------



## dawny690

I reckon early hours of tomorrow morning :D xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i reckon the next 24 hours :wohoo: so excited for you hun, glad anna is ok, thank god for that.

Hey Dawny how are you chick? where you been hiding?

anyway girls Happy new year

dont know if i.l be up at midnight, i.l try but all early pregnancy symptoms have returned inc sleepy tiredness.


----------



## dawny690

Tudor Rose said:


> i reckon the next 24 hours :wohoo: so excited for you hun, glad anna is ok, thank god for that.
> 
> Hey Dawny how are you chick? where you been hiding?
> 
> anyway girls Happy new year
> 
> dont know if i.l be up at midnight, i.l try but all early pregnancy symptoms have returned inc sleepy tiredness.

Im good thanks babe been working :( so not been on here much xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 

Thank you so much for your messages. The hospital was a nightmare. Sat in the labour ward on new years eve kinda not the place i thought i'd be was more hoping it's lisa's turn before mine! 

Thank goodness it will be! mia was fine and i'm ok. Dr was rather harsh said this is just how my body is reacting to pregnancy but if it gets worse i'm to have the tests done again incase the liver thing does happen but at the moment i'm ok. 

She also told me i'm to find a new home for my pets as it's their fault my asthma is so bad! Needless to say i promptly told her to get knotted cos before i was pregnant my asthma was being stepped down. 
Seriously these dr's are heartless! 

Anyway, on a more positive note tomorrow is new years day! 2010 new year new start!!! Lots of 2010 babies coming Lisa yours is just hours away i can feel it! 

Thanks girls for all your love and support this year! I don't think i could have got through half of it without you all! 

I hope you all have a fab new years eve and an amazing 2010 
Love yo all x x x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

what a start to the new year with my family its like living in a soap opera! woke up with a text of my mum she text me 7am this morning wanting to talk so i phoned her at 9am when i.d got up and my sis was out with her partner last night and my mum got a text at 1.30am off my sis saying he had hit her. were all in shock as he is so quiet and he lived with an abusive wife for years. anyway when my sis has had a drink she gets a gob on her and thinks shes invincible so we dont know if shes started on someone and hes stopped her, shes on her way back home to my mums now and shes briefly spoke to my mum on the phone said it wasnt like that and they have finished so god knows whats happened. my mum said she.l phone me tonight fill me in. as i have inlaw round for dinner later. its like an episode of eastenders!!!!!!

hope you girls have a good day x


----------



## aflight84

OMG Tudor that's awful. Last thing you want today of all days! 
I'm hoping to enjoy a PJ day today! Can't be bothered with the hassleof going out anywhere


----------



## 3 girlies

tudor that sounds like my family, always a drama!!

I'm hoping to tidy up & sort out the girls room Ready for their new beds. They have too many toys so im giving some to our local hospital for the waiting room as the ones they have are naff!!

hope you all have a wonderful 2010 xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

well it turns out he did just hit her for no real reason! just spoke to my sis and she is heart broken the poor girl ive told her im here for her as she already knows what a otal b*****d!

sorry to be negative, on a happier note in laws enjoyed thier lunch i did and FIL said to OH that i cook a better roast than his wife (MIL) :) my cooking must be improving!!!!


----------



## dawny690

Update:- Lisa (sparklebaby) is having very strong BH every 5-10 mins lasting 30-40 seconds she has been timing them for the last hr and they are more noticable today lets hope this is it :yipee:


----------



## samzi

certainly hope so!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

any news ????????


----------



## aflight84

I text lisa earlier and she's taking down the christmas decs. things have quietened down since last night so no signs yet!


----------



## 3 girlies

any more news on lisa? i want to text her but i dont want to annoy her lol :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Just an update on facebook, but that was about yesterday!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hi all,

I never for one minute thought I would be doing this for someone not due for another 5 weeks but....

3 Girlies has had her baby girl :shock::baby:
it all started at 4.21pm uk time
"I think Im having your pains, do you want them back lol, they hurt!" :wacko:

4.26:
"Il send mine over lol, I said to OH its like being in labour right now and he just laughed, i wasnt joking, they bloody hurt and are making me feel funny "

4.30:
another text talking about my baby etc and then she says " gonna leave it for a bit, prob just ate something dodgy, just for the record there is no way im doing it without pain relief this time. :haha:

I then said have u called labour ward.....

5.05
they said take paracetemol and call back if waters break, pains are coming every 3 minutes, ive felt this pain only twice before.

5.08
I had asked how early she was knowing i was ahead....

"shes not due for another 5 weeks"

told her to keep me informed of any progress..........:coffee::winkwink:

7.30 :shock:
shes here, hasnt been weighed yet but shes stunning.....(now thats what I personally call uptodate info lol....not even been weighed and she has her mobile in hand) :rofl: :haha::winkwink::thumbup: way to go hun!

7.39
she is 4lb 3oz...could you update bnb pls.....

so there u have it. as far as I know both are ok....Im not sure if or when I can get back on personally but im sure someone can update if need be.

Congrats to you hunny bunch. :flower::baby::thumbup::hugs:

Now where is mine??? :wacko::haha: 

Im ok guys, still waiting for my lil moo stubborn thing. :shrug::nope:

getting a lil fed up now tbh. got mw in morning so hoping she can shed some light? 

Im so proud of Heidi, but now I feel sad cause I want mine too :cry: lol hope uir all well. xxxx


----------



## samzi

holy shit! :rofl: sorry.

well done heidi!!!


aww lisa, shes being a right madam isnt she :hugs: she will be here soon im sure of it :) xxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey sam....i really hope so now. she so low i can just about walk. i wont be online for long as its cold up here and i cant sit on this hard chair for too long either.

I am getting braxton hicks again today but as labour ward said to me the other nite unless im in pain i should just rest as braxtons can happn anytime tbh. :cry:

oh well....off 4 a quick mooch to see whats going on xxxx


----------



## samzi

i had Bh's last night and they werent v nice! havin a bad time recently as you will see if you read my journal or check out 3rd tri. meh.

:hugs:


----------



## samzi

i had Bh's last night and they werent v nice! havin a bad time recently as you will see if you read my journal or check out 3rd tri. meh.

:hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

O MY HEIDI!!!!!!!!!

What happened lol. Hope you and bubz are okay. I cant believe it lmao!!!! Congratulations 


Now Miss Sparkle, i think you are being a pest for mummy and daddy already. I know its nice and warm in mummys tummy but i think its about time to pop out and say hello!!! 

Hope you get your turn soon. And i hope its as quick as Heidis!!!!!! Im not ignoring all your txts...i have no credit :(


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

O MY HEIDI!!!!!!!!!

What happened lol. Hope you and bubz are okay. I cant believe it lmao!!!! Congratulations 


Now Miss Sparkle, i think you are being a pest for mummy and daddy already. I know its nice and warm in mummys tummy but i think its about time to pop out and say hello!!! 

Hope you get your turn soon. And i hope its as quick as Heidis!!!!!! Im not ignoring all your txts...i have no credit :(


----------



## Tudor Rose

congratulations Heidi!!!!!


----------



## aflight84

OMG Heidi i can't believe how quick it all went! I text last night i hope you're both well! 
Cant wait to see you online to wish you congratulations!!!! x x x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I know with everything thats going on at the mo that this is kinda insignificant but can someone give me their thoughts???

Im so confused: :wacko:. Ive also put this in the test gallery but havent had much feedback. I thought i got the positive on cd17. Now im getting them again. Havent tested today as i usually test at 1pm. I know your not supposed to test right through till af but i want a record to take to the docs with me.
 



Attached Files:







ov 001.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aflight84

Hey Kayleigh, 
i had this a lot when my body was trying to get back to normal after the depo. It took a while before my hormones straightened themselves out but the thing is at least your body is doing this without the help of a dr! mine didn't and it took 3 years!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

How long was you on depo for?


----------



## samzi

morning ladies

ive got the drs this afternoon, trying to save up a nice wee sample for her to test :rofl: if its not a uti then i wonder what it is :s


----------



## aflight84

5 years.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Wow thats a long time! I only had one shot. Bet this pregnancy is a god send!!!


----------



## aflight84

yeah i had a nightmare trying to sort my body out. but they say it doesn't matter one shot or 20 it can affect the body just the same. so you're doing fantastic chick! I'm sure you're bfp is just around the corner! 

Samzi are you feeling ok? I had a uti and thrush over christmas still not sure it's 100% gone but i feel miles better. preggo hormones are a nightmare for lady problems hey?!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i would say opk 21 is positive hun! i ovulated around day 18 and i had a 32 day cycle,
dont know if ive told you already (placenta brain) ordered some bump bands for whilst at work. OH phoned me earlier and said " its all sorted for thursday i have got the morning off work" me: " why whats happening Thursday?" DUH:dohh: only my scan!!!!!! i am officially losing the plot! i found the tin opener in the fridge yesterday!!!!!


----------



## samzi

aflight84 said:


> yeah i had a nightmare trying to sort my body out. but they say it doesn't matter one shot or 20 it can affect the body just the same. so you're doing fantastic chick! I'm sure you're bfp is just around the corner!
> 
> Samzi are you feeling ok? I had a uti and thrush over christmas still not sure it's 100% gone but i feel miles better. preggo hormones are a nightmare for lady problems hey?!

to be honest i have felt better. just sorted my sample out for drs, and its quite cloudy...and reading up on symptoms thats one of them. so on the whole i have all the symptoms of a uti. my back is killing too :( got a pressure in lady bits too, and im not sure if thats cos of this or cos of baby's head engaging maybe?

all in all i feel quite crap really! 

in the middle of sorting the baby clothes/blankets out at the moment to get them washed and sorted! then i can sort my hospital bag out too. :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

poor you samzi, after ive had my scan on thurs if all is ok i may just nip to mothercare for a walk round :)


----------



## aflight84

oh tudor i bet you can't wait for your scan! hehe

sam - i think UTI that's how mine was last week. As for the pain i would say she's getting nice and settled ready for her arrival! not too long now xx


----------



## samzi

well its deff a uti. im on antibiotics now. hopefully they will start to work in a few days

she keeps kicking me and its soo uncomfy. not that im complaining...no honestly im not :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

heidi your little girl is gorgeous well done hun, hope your both well,

we were talking names OH and i just throwing a few around and he has his heart set on Wednesday for a girl!!!!!! like Wednesday from the addams family! no way in hell am i having that as the name of my daughter!

Here a few i like
Girls:
Scarlett
Katie
Esme-Rose * my fave
Lucia
Elizabeth
Amelia- Rose
Heidi

Boys:
Brandon* My fave
Bradley
Jasper
Alfie
Harrison


poor you samzi hope your ok soon!


----------



## samzi

i have a really bad back now too. had it a few hours.

not having a very good time of it the last few days am i :rofl: oh well!


----------



## samzi

i have a really bad back now too. had it a few hours.

not having a very good time of it the last few days am i :rofl: oh well!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Morning ladies

There was me thinking all this rubbish with my sister was over! I cant wait till im out of this place and away from it all!!!!!

On a positive note i got another + opk lol


----------



## samzi

my anti's have started working :yipee: it didnt hurt when i went for a pee this morning :blush: got to finish the course tho which is about a week but yay, no more pain!!! :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

oh wicked sam that's great news! bet you feel miles better! 

i had my second round of glucose testing this morning argh it was horrible starving haha


----------



## samzi

oh i do :)

went again and it hurt a little but they are deff doing the trick!

little madam is wriggling about loads like usual :D


----------



## Tudor Rose

the snow is soo thick here! OH work is shut, the school the kids go is the only school in the area open, if the snow get worse over night they wont be going in tomorrow the amount of times OH stopped me from slipping on my behind. 

hey sam 40 days to go! you excited?


----------



## samzi

tbh today im feeling fed up. dunno why. maybe its the antibiotics? who knows. just feel like going back to bed.

but yeah im excited, cant wait to meet her :cloud9: il feel much better and even more excited once i have my scan to check the placenta. once ive had that and know its moved, she can come whenever she wants! ive almost done all the baby clothes etc, ydays lots is almost dry and ive got some more in the drier now:D


----------



## Tudor Rose

ooo your all prepared!
kids schools are shut tomorrow, :) the snow is at least 6 inches deep here now!


----------



## samzi

it seems to have stopped here. supposed to get some more later though.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

No snow here in south london but im guessing Lisa is praying it doesnt!!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i know, i was saying earlier it would be awful being heavily pregnant in this


----------



## aflight84

I hear the snow has started in london now! EEK


----------



## 3 girlies

thankyou for all your lovely messages :hugs: 

We are home now & its great. I am so in love with her.


hows lisa getting on? i sent her some labour dust lol. I hope she has her little girl soon. x


----------



## samzi

saw your thread heidi - she is gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## 3 girlies

thankyou, i just gave her a bath, she loved it but screamed when i got her out lol, her hair is so blonde, i was convinced she would be dark!


----------



## samzi

:lol: i couldnt believe it when i read you had had her! it got me all scared as i was only a week ish behind you :rofl: so i got all my baby stuff washed yesterday and im doing my hossie bag tomorrow JUST incase :lol:


----------



## aflight84

YAY welcome back Heidi and congratulations!!!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

thanks. Its good to be back, i didnt even have access to a tv so i was lonely. Visitors were limited to 1 at a time, im so glad to be home. 

We havent got any snow yet, i thought we were getting loads :shrug:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

There's a fair bit of snow here. I hope Lisa keeps her legs closed although that wont stop beany from making an appearance :haha:

Heidi, she really is Lovely. :hugs: Ive never seen a baby with such blonde hair before!!! 

Cant wait to hear the birth story. Gobsmacked when Lisa txt me. I dont know what hubby thought of me when i screamed at the phone. LMAO


----------



## aflight84

OMG the snow is getting really stupidly heavy now i'm so going home! 
i need to go to the dr's and get seen as this cold has gone to my chest and i can't breathe


----------



## samzi

:hugs:

tried to get in to see the mw this week for my 34 week appt but shes full!!! so i cant see her now till next friday! :hissy: so much for a 34 week appt, it will be more like 36!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

heidi welcome back hun! your daughter is perfect she is gorgeous. how are you?

12 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!! eek!!!! does that mean im now in the "safe" zone? just want this scan done with tomorrow so i know he/she is ok! OH said last night he cant believe how quick its going, its is going scarly fast, i was lay on my back lasy night having a gentel prod at my tum i think i felt my uterus as my lower tum felt firmer although i coulndt feel the top dome part of my uterus. also had to put a pillow between my knees and feet woke up with aching hips and back,

hope you girls are well :flower:


----------



## Tudor Rose

lots of bad spelling in that sorry still half asleep kids off school today and we all slept in


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Happy Twelve Weeks Tudor!!!

Only seems like yesterday we saw your :bfp:

My kids school is the only one open in the area. Stupid headteacher and her attendance reports!!! I was going to let them have a day off as its only two hours schooling but with the threat of more snow during the week i took them in.


----------



## aflight84

YAY happy 12 weeks chick! Roll on tomorrow! You must be so excited.
Well I got sent home from work and had a very very near miss in my car! Someone had to come rescue me and drive me home! This is so scary I don't do snow!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i dont like the snow, the amount of times i nearly fell yesterday my BP must have been through the roof.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I dont mind the snow its the icy weeks that follow that i hate!

Just had my sister round so i could do her hair and she's informed me that she missed a few pills before Christmas and now she feels dodgy. I should be happy that i may have another niece or nephew but i know that she really doesn't want any more children. Its killing me inside. I think i want to know if she is pg more than she does. I dont really know how to explain my feelings. I dont want to show that im angry if she is but i know theres only one outcome she'll go with. And thats what makes me angry.

Sorry for ranting. Noone knows im TTC so i cant really rant to anyone. (well hubby but i think he rant just as much as me lmao)


----------



## aflight84

oh kayleigh i'm sorry! it always seems to come so easy to those who don't even "want" it. Where there's people like us ready and waiting and it seems to take forever! I used to get such bad bump envy it was untrue!


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh hun, im sorry your feeling a little down in the dumps, hows the opks coming along?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I dont think it would be bump envy as much. I mean if i knew its something she really wanted id be over the moon for her. Like the idea of more nieces and maybe a first nephew. 

I could scream right now 

As for the opks....i ran out lmao!!!!! Opps. But yesterdays was quite dark (obvioulsy not pos). I think i defo ov around cd17 as when i took that photo cd21 was newly taken. So its now lighter than cd17 which stayed quite dark. I know there was no action around cd17 though so i guess its just a waiting game. TBH even if :witch: arrived on time around the 17th Jan id be happy. Little disappointed but happy all the same....


----------



## aflight84

kayleigh i know what you mean while i was trying 3 of my friends fell pregnant 2 of which weren't even in real relationships with the fathers and are no longer with them made me feel like crap!


----------



## dawny690

Lisa is having strong lower abdomen pains/backache which intensifiy when she gets braxton hicks they are coming every 5-10 mins she has gone to bed to see what happens xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx dawny text her yesterday she was a fed up and sore, the poor women i hope she goes in labour very soon.

well the big day has arrived and i so bloody nervous forced breakie down me and a cup of coffee, my appointment is for 10am then antenatal afterwards so i.l only be back on here around lunch. im just praying our little spud is ok! 
last few nights when ive turned onto my back and ive noticed my lower bump goes really hard and solid, so im kinda thinking if thats happening baby must be ok! my heart is going 10 to a dozen and i have a headache, i need to calm down ive 3 hours to go yet!!!!! will update as soon as i can wish me luck girls


----------



## aflight84

Well first I had a text from lisa first thing saying she thinks this is it! Pains every 6 mins whoop whoop! 

Tudor omg I'm so excited for you! The first scan is the best and most exciting!!! X


----------



## Tudor Rose

i just read you reply to dawnys thread on 3 rd tri, come sparkle hun :happydance:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Wohoo!!!

I knew when she txt last night that BH hicks this late on had to be the real deal!!!! Goooooo Lisa!!!! 

Good Luck Tudor. Im sure every things going to be fine. First time seeing bubs is always a special one. It makes it more real iykwim. xx


----------



## aflight84

oh i'm so excited. everytime my phone tinkles with a text i keep hoping it's her. I'm guessing the fact it's not is even better cos she's clearly busy hehe


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Cant wait for the piccies lol....

I remember how long my first labour was. I hope its a quickie for her!!! 

Ten days till :witch: is due. I wonder if she'll show on time. Sad thing is by the time the 17th comes round i 'should' be in Littlehampton. And i dont want the stress of moving to effect her turning up :(


----------



## aflight84

oh exciting are you all set for the move?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im supposed to be packing and sorting bits out as we speak but i have no get up and go. I watched OH for about 3 hours the other day just packing up his bits and i couldnt do it. I think its just nerves of being away from close family. I thought id be used to the idea of moving, ive been on the housing lists for two years lol. 

I have done the front room, cant really do the girls room till the last minute. My stuff i guess i could make a start on. Oooooo this is so final lol!!!

We have spoken about 'if' we get pg soon and weve decided to keep hush hush as long as possible this time round. I guess hiding it wont be a problem. Cant see my belly over a phone :(


----------



## aflight84

how far is it from where you are now?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

by car about an hour n half. by train i dread to think. Were the only ones barring my dad (who lives in the middle of both places) that drives. So family will have to train it or have us drive up there. 

Big step, big decision but im a big girl so fingers crossed things work out.

I dont think it helps when my family say things like 'i wont miss you, coz you'll be back within a month!!' Lol thanx!!!!!

im excited for all the right reasons so thats got to be a good sign. 

Tudor should be laying down with a big dollop of gel on her bump right now...now thats exciting!!!! lol


----------



## dawny690

Sparkle said to me she hopes her next text is when she is going in :D xxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh kayleigh i bet you're excited. Sometimes it's nice to be that bit further from your family! I know sometimes i wish i was and othertimes i think i couldn't be without them. Then again and hour and half isn't far at all! 

I know i'm so excited for Tudor! can't wait to see the pics

and Lisa YAY - come on PMA Girls!!!! x x x


----------



## samzi

:wohoo: hope this is it for lisa!


----------



## dawny690

Sparkles Pains are every 5 mins now come on beany stop making mummy feel like she needs to orgasm but she is scared to wet herself :rofl: xxxxx

And tudor's scan all ok hb seen but she has a tilted uterus so she has to go back 28th so the baby can be remeasured xxxx


----------



## samzi

god today is such a GOOD day. good news everywhere. im so over excited i think i might go into early labour :rofl:

:yipee:


----------



## dawny690

:rofl: i know i might run round naked in a minute lol xxxx


----------



## samzi

im gonna get a glass of chocolate milk to celebrate :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

YAY go lisa and tudor that's fab news!


----------



## Tudor Rose

heres our little spud
 



Attached Files:







bnb 017.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## samzi

gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## dawny690

Awwww so cute tudor hun xxxx


----------



## aflight84

YAY Hello Spud!!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Awwwww lovely pic!!!

Okay that was such a funny page, have have mixed images of naked running, choco milk and orgasms!!!!??????? Sound like a fun combo!!!

Goooooooo Lisa, i feel to pant down the phone to help her...but that probably would sound gross lmao


----------



## dawny690

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Awwwww lovely pic!!!
> 
> Okay that was such a funny page, have have mixed images of naked running, choco milk and orgasms!!!!??????? Sound like a fun combo!!!
> 
> Goooooooo Lisa, i feel to pant down the phone to help her...but that probably would sound gross lmao

:rofl: she might think you fancy her :lol:


----------



## dawny690

They have uped pace now 3-5 mins apart she is waiting til 3-4 mins xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

She doing well to still be at home!!!!!!!

I panicked at went straight to the hospital lmao!!!!! I think its loads better to be at home. So much more relaxing!


----------



## dawny690

She is doing brilliant love her xxxx


----------



## aflight84

How far is the hospital from her dawn i didn't even think to ask?


----------



## dawny690

aflight84 said:


> How far is the hospital from her dawn i didn't even think to ask?

Have just asked her :lol: xxxx


----------



## dawny690

Hospital not far on gd clear day no more than 5 minutes could walk it in 15 if fit and no snow so told her not to leave it too long :rofl: xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

about tens mins away if that


----------



## aflight84

ok girls i gotta question for you. when do i start washing things for mia's arrival? like clothes, blankets and bedding etc?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

30 weeks onwards? 

I dont think there would be any problem with doing them now but would they lose that fresh smell?? :shrug: But then again leaving it too late might be a prob. Only have to look at Heidis situation lol....some baby just dont like the wait!! :haha:


----------



## samzi

i only started doing it this week


----------



## aflight84

well i will be getting my official section date on the 16th Feb at next consultant appointment but i'm hoping in 9 weeks tomorrow she'll be here. so maybe start about sorting things out as of last week of feb first week of march? or a little earlier?


----------



## aimee-lou

Hello ladies! Long time no post - I hope you're all ok. It's so nice to see so many pregnancy tickers in here!! :hugs:

Amazingly Earl is now over 2 months old (10 weeks and 3 days!)!! He's growing like a trooper - now weighs 15lb 8oz! 

I came on looking for news of Lisa as her facebook would suggest that THIS IS IT!!!! :thumbup: I had told her that she would be on the 4th as I was that late with Earl but she has me beat! lol. 

I hope we're all great....I hope you don't mind that I don't read everything to catch up :blush: I'm already counting down to TTCing for number 2 so this group had better still be here for then! :thumbup:

Huge hugs ladies! xx :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

Hey Chick, welcome back he is a cutie! x


----------



## Tudor Rose

awww hes gorgeous amiee lou 
come on sparkle hun :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

any news?


----------



## aflight84

I've not heard anything since last night but there is a post on her journal to say it was a false alarm!


----------



## Tudor Rose

poor sparkle she must be fed up


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I really feel for Lisa...Bless. Beany is defo a lil madam already!!!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

oh i thought id wake up to baby news :(

poor lisa, she must be too comfy in there! I hope she doesnt have to wait much longer.


----------



## aflight84

me too! I can't imagine how she must be feeling now! 

It makes me even more greatful of the section now! Worse thing i'll have to do is wait from AM to PM to go down to theatre


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Lol Heidi, your lil update still says pregnant with number 3...i got really confused just then lmao!!!! Hows it going with three lil girls? 


Can you believe last night i blamed hubby for moving my hot chocolate. I couldnt find it anywhere. This morning i wake up, make the girls lunches and found it in the fridge!!!!! Im losing the plot!


----------



## aflight84

OMG that's so funny! haha

i've just posted something in 3rd tri i think i'm going to call the midwife as i'm slightly concerned if anyone can comment i'd really appreciate it!


----------



## aimee-lou

Lisa's facebook says that still no beany and her contractions have slowed. Poor thing...I have A LOT of sympathy for her! 

Thanks girls....he's a sweetheart :thumbup:


----------



## 3 girlies

oh yeah i forgot to change that lol
its not much harder at the moment coz Sydnee sleeps alot, ask me again in a few weeks lol!!

ahhh Aimee hes gorgeous, i remember when you got your bfp now look at him :)

ok heres my pics i took today :cloud9:

https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/005-3.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/007-3.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/009-5.jpg
https://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp134/2girlies2009/014-2.jpg


----------



## aflight84

ok girls so i called the midwives who made me call the labour ward apparently the tightenings are braxton hicks and the bruising is where mia is kicking so hard EEK!


----------



## aflight84

OMG she's so beautiful!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Awwww shes so diddy!!!! Beautiful!!! Your girls look so proud!!

BH, wow every ones bodies are gearing up lol!!!!


----------



## aflight84

i know i was really surprised i thought you didn't get them until like a month before your due!


----------



## aimee-lou

aflight84 said:


> i know i was really surprised i thought you didn't get them until like a month before your due!

I started to get mine at 28 weeks....to start with it's just where your bump goes hard. Then they start to get more painful until you're left with full on 'false labour' which I got at 39 weeks. 

It's just your body gearing up hun. And she must be a strong girly to be kicking you hard enough to bruise.....just wait til she gets stuck under your ribs like Earl used to! :wacko:


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow heidi shes tiny, but perfect,

poor lisa

i have to walk work in a mo in this ice and snow and its -10 outside im gonna freeze or break my leg! i hate, hate, hate the winter roll on the lovely sun, i was looking in the garden yesterday and thinking about sun bathin in the summer and i shuddered i cant imagine my self sunbathing out there feels like were in the antartic, anyway time to change in to my eskimo suit, have a good weekend girls :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

Oh she loves my ribs it's like she thinks it's a usical instrament hitting them to make a sound hahah


----------



## aflight84

Tudor please be careful out there! X


----------



## aflight84

Hey girls, dawn just text me lisa had a text at 251 from lisa hey waters have broken YAY!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Yep, just seen that on facebook too! I am amazed she can text tbh...I didn't even know what a mobile phone was at that stage....then again I really hope she's having a better labour than I did - a smaller baby would be a start! :wacko: 

I hope that by now she has her gorgeous LO in her arms!! :thumbup:

Heidi she is gorgeous! And I love the name too. I feel like I've missed loads on here lol but Earl has kept me so busy.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

i got the text at 2:51 and i was stupid enough to get out of bed, top up and text back. Been dozing since then lol. Im knackered i dread to think how she feels

i think she has had an epidural so shes a little more relaxed now. 

Not long now Lisa!!!!!!


----------



## aflight84

Oh wicked! Sorry your cold now though babes x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

One of her friends had mentioned that Lisa was 8cm @ 7:30 am...


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Okay now im feeling awful for her

Lil Update for those who dont have facebook:

Just hada chat with her friend Viki who has just popped back from the hospital. At 7:30 am she was 8cm, seemingly in a lot of pain. Had the epidural and is relaxed. Now everything has seemed to calm down and is now 4cm?? Doctors are going to see how things are progressing at 4pm.
Viki is going to keep me updated via text once shes back in the hospital.

Hope i got that right

Thinking of you Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## samzi

that little madam of hers really doesnt wanna come out does she?! hope it happens soon x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Went In for a c section about 20 mins ago


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

shes here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::haha::haha::flower::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


sorry!!!!

Mummy and baby are well xxxxx


----------



## samzi

:wohoo: great news :happydance: x


----------



## Tudor Rose

thats fantastic. poor lisa shes had a tough time of it! :wine: here to little baby beany (ribeana of course)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hmmmm Ribena.

How was the weather for you Tudor? Hope it held out whilst you were at work x


----------



## 3 girlies

aww wow, so glad shes here at last, cant wait to see piccies. xx :yipee:


----------



## Tudor Rose

i know,
well girls i thin i maybe getting my old job back as a P.A, the home im working for has cut my hours right down since ive told them im pregnant. also got attacked my a client yesterday which was scary she lunged for my tum, so want to leave no tbh, the home has changed to a home for the mentally ill but us (the staff) havent had any extra training to deal with them.

hope you ladies are well :)


----------



## aflight84

WOW tudor that sounds nasty. I hope work have been supportive of your choice!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

ooo does sounds scary. I think id want to leave too. 

Was supposed to be going to littlehampton today to view the flat one last time and sort out some paperwork. But Me and Izzie (my eldest) have come down with D&V again. SO ive had to stay home whilst Ollie goes down there. Bad Things keep happening, like its a warning not to move :(


----------



## aflight84

OMG girls these BH are getting stronger every couple of days! Is it true about them being a sign you need to slow down?


----------



## Tudor Rose

im not sure anna,

well didnt end up going work, hubby was taken to hospital he has slipped his disc in his back. what a day im exhausted, ive hardly slept lately and had no catnaps for weeks, im officially beat :(


----------



## aflight84

oh crap is he ok?!


----------



## samzi

sorry to hear about hubby tudor :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I would defo take it easy for awhile.

Tudor, hope hubby is okay!!!!

I want to be better :(


----------



## aflight84

I'm missing Lisa!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

me too is she still in hospital?

OH will survive although hes already doing my head in
13 weeks tomorrow 2nd tri here i come :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

YAY go you! you're whizzing through this pregnancy babes! I can't believe i'm 30 weeks on friday!!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey All?

Where is everyone????


----------



## aflight84

Hey Kayleigh, how you doing?! 

I had a bit of a drama last night. I keep getting mild cramps in my calfs normally when i'm in bed at night. But last night I got it while on the sofa was kinda ok to start with but then my whole leg went into spasm and i was screaming in pain for adam to make it stop. Next thing i know i've fallen on the floor trying to shake my leg and it's killing me. Managed to get it to stop but now feel like i've pulled all the muscles in my leg. 
To top it all i've had hardly any kicks from Mia over night and i'm cacking myself!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oh Hun!!! Never rains but it pours!!! Have you tried drinking a cold drink to get bubz moving??? Don't leave it too long before getting checked out!!! 

But im sure she's just having a lazy day!! xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i suffer with terrible leg cramp in 3rd tri try putting your bare foot on a cold floor it eases it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Help!!! Im losing my PMA! I am due for AF in 2 days and IM getting scared! Ok fear is not of God but I just dont know......

I just finally want this to be it. Im an emotional wreck! Please pray for me!!!!!

Anyone feel like they were out only to get BFP???


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Good Morning MrskcBrown,

I am due af (eurgh) on Sunday!!! Ive started cramping and feel my time is up also this month :( Although with previous periods i dont usually have any sign she is returning so i reckon its guna be a nasty one!!!

But as many ladies have said before. Its not over until the :witch: arrives and as she hasnt reared her ugly head yet there's still a chance we could have a little baby growing inside!!!!! Wouldnt that be great!!!

So chin up, lots of :dust: to you!!!! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed xxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

just watched last nights emmerdale! OMG i wasnt expecting Natasha to bump Mark off!!!!!! OH is secretly hooked :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

i so can't watch that programme anymore it drives me doolally haha.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Bloody :witch:


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

hope your all ok. Ive got the mw in half hour and i have this annoying stitch like pain on side of bump/round my back. not nice!!


----------



## aflight84

ouchie. how long have you had that sam?


----------



## samzi

i had it for about an hour and then it went away...as soon as i was in with the MW it had gone :rofl: told her about it and she said its normal!

anyway my appointment went well as usual and all is fine with bubs :happydance:

now roll on monday, when we get to see her again!!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

has she shown up kayleigh????


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I bled this morning...about half a teaspoon (sorrryyyyyyyy tmi) 

Enough for me to notice and have to run to the loo. but nothing since although the cramping has got alot worse. I never experienced period pains b4 this damn depo. All this time ive been laughing at ppl who get them and saying 'they cant be that bad'.... i take it all back lol!!!!

Peeeeeee'd me off coz ive only just ordered frers last night


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Okay i dont want to ask this but hey here goes:

Do bad period pains feel like you need to do a number two? Sorry to ask but im getting abit confused as to why im aching like this :shrug:


its a do i take paracetamol or a laxative type of situation :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

yes kinda, after i came off depo my period pains were terrible sorry she showed hun


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

i haven't bled since yesterday morning. That one gush so to speak. So im even more confused. The pain is awful and it shoots up my back to my shoulders now. Taken some paracetamol just hoping it kicks in


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

how are you all?? x


----------



## dawny690

I had a gorgeous pic yesterday from Lisa of little Jenny asleep so cute text sais "Jenny and I are settling down nicely. Im recovering well from op x"

Im ok thanks hun just waiting for body to make its mind up whats happening xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Still feel like poo and still no :witch:

My ovaries really are killing me..or where i think my ovaries would be :(

Jenny is gorgeous isnt she!!! Im with you on the body needing to make up its mind Dawn!!

Samzi...not long now is it hun..getting excited?


----------



## aflight84

yeah i got it too! she is the cutest! hehe

hope to speak to you on here soon lisa we all miss you loads!


----------



## dawny690

Oh Kayleigh hun sounds like we both need a :hugs: and for our bodies to wake up and smell the coffee and realise they are messing with us I keep getting pains in my tum too around ovary area and sometimes lower xxxx


----------



## samzi

scan this afternoon. :yipee:


----------



## aflight84

oh what time sam?


----------



## dawny690

Sounds exciting babe xxxx


----------



## samzi

4.10pm.

so a few hours to go, but we are leaving for town at 3, get some coinage out for pics (if im allowed any!) might even go and get maccy d's before we go but not sure:lol: OH isnt keen on it but it would fill me up a treat :haha:


----------



## aflight84

OMG i just realised what the date was as i was reminded i'm another year older next week EEK
haven't even organised anything. haha. 
anyone else get to the stage where they wished the years would slow down just a little?


----------



## Tudor Rose

its my birthday on thursday! another year older, another wrinkle setting in :rofl:
have you tested Kayliegh?
i got lisa's pic, jenny is gorgeous.

well today i was shopping in asda walked down the baby event aisle just having a nosy and burst in to tears i was just over-whelmed, i was shopping alone too :blush: i looked like an idiot damn hormones, going trying on my bridesmaid dress on later, is a special maternity one for me :) the amount of times my SIL has changed my dress and the colour. im dizzy!!!!

ive moved up a flower on my my ticker thingy. right going getting my dinner before i go MIL's try the dress on, have scrummy teacakes followed by a cream cake i treated my self to :) oh and my bump bands have finally arrived :wohoo:


----------



## aflight84

oh hun 2nd tri now you should be starting to feel the best bits now! hehe. 
yeah i saw the baby event starts on 6th Feb! cant wait to get some bits in there!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Okay i tested again yesterday and :bfn:

This morning :witch: in full force hit me! Nice!!!!!!! How dare she turn up friday then wait until today to come properly. RUDE! 

BUTTTTTTTT i guess it means ive had two cycles now. One at 35days and this one at 36days. Not bad ay!


----------



## aflight84

nice one kayleigh that's realy good news well good as in a regular cycle not good that af is here i hope she isn't giving too harder time! 

i just posted something in my journal. could realy do with some PMA today in the hope contractions don't start again! EEK


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hope Mia sleeps for you today giving you a slight rest!! Is there no way of a union getting involved with the work side of things???? xx

Hubbys work had also screwed us over majorly. Kinda our fault too but a little bit of compassion would be nice after all the favours he did them. 

We couldnt give a move date as the council dont give notice for us moving so his work said fine make you last day friday then. (last friday)
Then decided to pay via cheque so weve had no money this week (barring tax creds n child ben). Plus with the move supposed to be happening this week im just praying the cheque clears in time to hire a van.

Oh the drama lol

Again abit disappointed that :witch: turned up BUT glad im getting regular


----------



## aflight84

oh hun that's awful. 

adam doesn't have a union unfortunately and he is HR on his own so he has no one to turn to it's all such a mess! ARGH


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oh what a pain!!!!!


----------



## aflight84

not good hey 

oh well i gotta try and stay calm gonna just hope that thigns work out otherwise my maternity leave is gonna get cut major short! EEK


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls sorry bout the old hag turning up hun, aflight i.l read your journal in a mo, 
god im so hungry all the time!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Morning all,

If i dont laugh im going to cry. :witch: went after the first morning bleed again. :(

Tudor, eat all you want hun, remember you get to lose it all at the end :haha:. Altho that didnt work with my 2nd. I was gutted :dohh: I ate like a pig knowing id lose most of it duing breast feeding then Eleanor had really bad reflux, lost too much weight and had to go on prescription milk. So i stayed a tubby mummy :shrug: :haha: Never mind!!!

Council have told me i move Saturday :happydance: Littlehampton here i come!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## aflight84

oh kayleigh - sorry about AF she's really messing you around isn't she! There's a reason we call her witch it rhymes with what she really is!
Wicked news on the move though!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

good news on the move,

well ive got a busy few days, im here there and everywhere today, tomorrow its my birthday not that im doing anything im a parent helper on my son's school trip to the museum tomorrow so wil be out all day. friday im off to visit my mum havent seen her for 7 weeks and then got to get back for 2pm try another bridemaid dress on before picking kids up from school. then work sat and sun :( boo! so roll on monday!

off for my driving lesson soon, my instructor said i.l be ready for my test soon ekk!!!!!

anyway got to fly take care girls xx


----------



## aflight84

oh how exciting tudor bet you can't wait to be in your own car!


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

hows things?? x


----------



## aflight84

hey sam, 
how you doing? x


----------



## Tudor Rose

all ok here samzi how are you?


----------



## samzi

not too bad thanks :)

just want her here now :lol:


----------



## aflight84

i bet you do! 

has anyone heard from lisa recently? I've not heard from her since the beautiful picture came through but didn't want to bombared her with messages!

gotta call the dr today had yet another nose bleed last night and midwives say it's not pregnancy related eek!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Lisa txt me yesterday morning saying she is back in hospital. Im not sure exactly what happened but a friend of hers went to visit her and said to go back as it looked like her scar was infected. The hospital said she had to stay in for 24hr - 48 hrs for the antibiotics to kick in via drip.

But Baby Jenny still fine and sleeping next to mummy.

I hope it was okay to tell


----------



## aflight84

oh gosh i hope she's ok!


----------



## samzi

oh bless her.

i feel really bad, hadnt felt bubs move this morning so i was jiggling bump about to see if it would get some action. did it 3 times and suddenly she started moving about/kicking. i woke the poor love up, i feel so bad :(


----------



## aflight84

hehe that's so funny. i did that the other day hadn't felt much so had a sugar run and the next thing i know she went insane in there haha


----------



## samzi

shes gone quiet again now. il leave her this time :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

:haha: poor baby's but they have been keeping you awake sometimes so a bit of pay back is fine :D xxxx


----------



## aflight84

hehe

i was told the funniest story but haven't had it so bad to use it yet. 
apparently after 29/30 weeks bubs can see daylight through your tum. A friend of mine's sister had twins and they were always really active at night so she'd shine a torch on her tummy and they'd just freeze hahahahaha


----------



## samzi

:rofl:


----------



## aflight84

if i try that she'll not move again haha


----------



## samzi

I had some period pains before but they stopped. doh :lol:

seem to have returned though not as bad as before


----------



## aflight84

oh that sounds exciting!


----------



## samzi

had them again since i first posted, the 3rd lot were like the first, but nothing i cant handle :lol:


----------



## aflight84

oh oh oh exciting you never know this could be it!


----------



## samzi

knowing my luck it wont be :haha:

the pains have been on lower bump rather than all of it, but when im stood up the top of bump feels tight. very odd!!

I think shes moving around too much for this to be it, but i was wondering wether to call L&D tonight if im still having pains?


----------



## aflight84

i would all them anyway so they're aware you're having these pains then if you do call back they're more likely to be responsive and not send you away


----------



## Sparklebaby

boo! sorry its been a while and Kayleigh....thanks for updating I hope your move goes well hun.
I have had a rushed catch up, I hope u are all well. flying visit to try and finally update.

Well it has been 2 weeks now since the arrival of Jennifer Rose. She truly is adorable.

I&#8217;m still quite sore from the C section and being the stubborn woman that I am most likely doing far too much for my own good....Well I actually feel I have more energy and enthusiasm than I did prior to her arrival. Lol.

Anyway yes, my labour started around 8.30pm on weds. But that was nothing...I was only warming up. I even went into Labour ward on the Thursday night to be told false alarm....

2am fri.....the contraction got bad....to the point of screaming and most likely waking half the neighbours at around 4am. This continued for a bit until about 7am when I eventually managed to get to sleep for a few hours...awoken by a bad contraction at 9am...that was the last I saw of it until 4pm....they completely vanished.

As the evening progressed, the contractions got stronger and more frequent.....for those mothers amongst you...yes I screamed and mooed like a cow lol. No one can describe the pain and you can&#8217;t recall the pain after....very strange.

Anyway....My waters went about half 2 am Saturday just before we were leaving for the hospital. 

GAS AND AIR IS AMAZING! Lol :rofl:

I will spare u the constant grunts and moans that came from my mouth....but me screaming at one point where is my f**King Epidural just as the anaesthetist walked in was somewhat amusing to those surrounding me lol...ooooops!

Well, the contractions really slowed down after that was administered and I ceased dilating. And after a last examination at half 1 pm I was told I would be going to have an emergency C SECTION. I was wheeled into theatre where hubby was whisked away to scrub up and was left alone being pulled left right and centre with the prep.....cue the tears of the unknown. :cry:

The screen was raised....hubby came in.....and before I knew it I heard that magical gurgled cry.....Our daughter. :cry:

2.30pm Jennifer Rose was bought into this world weighing in at a whopping 9lb 3oz...(Me thinks I need to consider long and hard having a second lol) :shock:

She is perfect in every way.

The nights are the hardest, I&#8217;m almost certain she is going to be a clubber when she old enough as she wakes up bright eyed and bushy tailed much to Mummy and Daddy&#8217;s frustration at around midnight and doesn&#8217;t really go back off again until 3/4am. But she is worth it. :hugs:

I was re admitted to hospital on tuesday after faffing around in A&E for a few hours as I ended up with Celulitus infection just above the wound. Im healing well according to all MW, Dr etc that look at it, I just need to continue clearing the crap out.
I have got some minging headache at the mo so not stopping long.

Its a tough job but I am loving it. yes I do still get tearful which is getting worrying tbh...I hope it curbs soon. not all the time but little things set me off.

Missed you all.
Im sure u have seen pics on FB but just in case I will add some here. xxxx
Love you all and hope to have a better catch up when I have made a full recovery. xxxx

:hugs:


----------



## samzi

LISA!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :yipee: missed you!!! shes so so adorable. and 2 weeks gone already? jeez thats gone fast :lol:


----------



## Sparklebaby

tellin me samzi. lol.
how u doing anyway??? hubby is back to work next week so mite try and pop on once in a while for my sanity lol.

xxxx


----------



## samzi

im ok ty:) been getting pains on and off yday and just had some a few mins ago. full term tomorrow, i cant believe it!! :happydance:


----------



## 3 girlies

welcome back lisa...awwww she is soooo lovely. I love her hair :)

Sydnee is awake at night alot too, as soon as the sun rises shes fast asleep lol.


----------



## dawny690

Heidi how is Sydnee doing? Lisa Jenny is gorgeous :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## Sparklebaby

was just having a moment cuddled in bed. i fed her and she fell asleep listening to some mozart in my arms. what i played her while she was in me. :o) hehehehe peace and quiet for a while x


----------



## Tudor Rose

LISAAA!!!!!!!!! i was in work before thinking, i wonder how Lisa is doing!!!!!she's gorgeous


had a bad day at work some women told me i look all wishy washy im definatly not glowing yet cheeky iuhfihefihe bit fed up at work they dont like it if your pregnant and make it uncomfortable for you to work there, im considering taking my MAT leave earlier than originally planned.

how are you girlies?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Howdy all

Just a flying visit... I am officially living in Littlehampton. lol i cant believe it. Im knackered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Glad everyones okay

Be back on for more of a chat soon xxxxx


----------



## 3 girlies

all the best in your new home :)

dawny, Sydnee is ok, having a bit of trouble feeding & she is getting an upset tummy (Reese & Roxie have had a sickness bug) :( but hopefully it wont last long. Shes 5lb now, still small for her weeks but getting fatter lol. She is amazing, i spend the night feeds staring at her, i still cant believe shes here already, its not my due date for 2 weeks!!! How are you?


----------



## dawny690

3 girlies said:


> all the best in your new home :)
> 
> dawny, Sydnee is ok, having a bit of trouble feeding & she is getting an upset tummy (Reese & Roxie have had a sickness bug) :( but hopefully it wont last long. Shes 5lb now, still small for her weeks but getting fatter lol. She is amazing, i spend the night feeds staring at her, i still cant believe shes here already, its not my due date for 2 weeks!!! How are you?

Not bad thanks hun xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Good Morning Ladies,

I have just awoken from my second night down here. Its so eerily quiet round here. Went to our local Wicks yesterday to see if there was any bargains and was gobsmacked. I managed to pick up 10 litre pots of paint for £6.49!!!!!! How cheap is that!!!!! I couldnt believe it. So i got my room, the girls room, hall, bathroom, spare room and masonry paint. Wohooo

And ive literally just got off the phone from the kitchen designer and hes on his way OMG!!!!!!

How is everyone??

xxxxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh kayligh nice work bet you can't wait to get to get started now!

i had the FIL over yesterday to do some stuff in the nursery will all be finished next weekend WHOOP WHOOP!!!!
i'm so excited now! finish work in under 5 weeks and she'll be here in under 7 we hope!


----------



## Tudor Rose

morning girls, you never gues what i had to do today! sew my self into a blouse :rofl: i had to accompany a client to a meeting today and had to dress smart, i normally wear and overall for work and i havent bought any Mat clothes just wear long tops so my trousers wasnt the problem my blouse was, the top button kept pinging open so i put a sports bra over my regular bra to squash them flatter then sewed the button hole up so the button would stay fastened and put tacks down the front were my boobs are. so im sewen in :rofl: 

then meeting is over and im home so just got to figure a way of getting out of the blouse now :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

:rofl got out of blouse!:rofl:

got a date with Mr bed. im so tired been extremely busy over the last week so going bed for a nap. because i can.


----------



## Sparklebaby

tudor u are so funny lol :haha: 
Given time I will be catching up closely with you all.....but just that flying look Anna I cant believe ur 31 weeks now :shock: and less than 7 weeks to go till Mia arrives. gosh! and I thought my pregnancy went quick lol.
if u want any tips from a now experienced c section lass u only gotta ask. in fact just for the sake of your own sanity.....My hospital had me up and out of bed at 6am the next morning :shock::cry::growlmad: so be warned! the sooner u can get out of bed the better!!!! as much as it might hurt.
oh and never under estimate the amount of maternity pads you will need even though u have a c section! you will go through loads. I found the boots own really good or even always maxi night time towels!


----------



## aflight84

ahh thanks lisa! so glad you're back with us we missed you!

yeah not long now i get my date on 16th Feb can not wait to know when she will be here. 
I had a bit of drama last week with an hour of contractions so started working on my hospital bag just in case and now have 2 packs of maternity pads (40) so hopefully that will be enough!
I will so be asking you loads of questions though it's starting to feel really real now and i'm getting nervous haha


----------



## samzi

hey ladies. hope your all ok :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklebaby

hey samzi :hugs:
im enjoying some peace although really i should be getting a cat nap in lol.

Anna ask away hun, I have put some bits on ur journal already. 40 will be enough for the hospital?? but u will need more most likely. its amazing how much blood u lose despite being a c section. mine is only just calming down now and im over 2 weeks past it. still get the odd gush from somewhere but so much better. :)

i think while I can Im gonna check on the fart monster and then get 5 mins nap before she screams for her bum to be changed :winkwink: xxxx Love you all. xxxx


----------



## samzi

:lol: yeah get some sleep in while shes sleeping :)

hows the sleep thing going for you btw? are you getting much at all? x


----------



## Tudor Rose

sleep when you can hun love the new pics of FB jennifer is so cute and you look fab hun!

well im up from the best afternoons nap ever :) feel alot brighter now just had a coffee :coffee: and a piece of cake :munch: my dad has made me a pan of lobbies for my tea tonight sae me cooking, my dads the best cook yum yum :) sleep and food makes Lisa a happy girl at the mo :) am easily pleased.
right better go pick the 2 terors up from school


----------



## aflight84

thanks lisa x x x


----------



## Sparklebaby

ur welcome hun. :hugs: stinky bum has woken lmao. ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yummy! boobs hurt too so must go empty. managed to get in half hour so feel a little better. will wait now til she back to sleep and hubby home
love u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Happy Birthday 

Anna
:happydance::cake::dance::icecream::drunk::pizza::wine::lolly:​


----------



## Sparklebaby

sleep....... whats that lol....i swear this one knows when im in a horizontal position. thats gonna be fun later on huh :winkwink:
how are we all today anyways??? all a bit quiet at the mo and i guess i should be making the most of her sleep???? or is she hahahaha :haha: and get some myself. got some friends coming round at about half 4 :) yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## samzi

hey ladies

happy birthday anna :hugs:

lisa - bless you :lol:

ive not long been awake, didnt get to sleep till late as was watching a film :blush: ah well, making the most of my lie ins cos thats soon gonna change!!! :rofl:


----------



## aflight84

Thanks girls!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey All,

I feel like utter crap! :shrug: Hubby has a new sleeping position. He cuddles up to me but puts his arm under my pillow causing my neck n back to seize up. I can hardly move this morning :cry:

Lisaaaaaaaaaaa my phone wouldnt let me receive that pic. Can you send it again??? If you got enuff cred :thumbup:

Slowly getting used to no shops, no noise, no people and no money :haha: But don't miss Croydon at all. 
Went back there for my granddads funeral Tuesday and couldn't wait to get back home. 

Anyways i hope everyone is okay :flower:

Missing you Lisa, Can you PM me your Addy? When i get some money together ill send you over Jennys bits xxxx :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## aflight84

ahh kayleigh cuddles are good but not when they cause you problems the next day! bless you! 
glad you're settling in well now x


----------



## Tudor Rose

baby re scanned its measuring correct for my dates now and has a big tum :)

suffering terrible with migraines thou so gonna leave comp now


----------



## aflight84

tudor that's great news! 
sorry about the headaches though that's not nice!


----------



## Tudor Rose

been signed off work with SPD


----------



## samzi

oh hun :hugs: hope it doesnt get too bad

well morning!!! 38 weeks on sunday, cant believe it!


----------



## Tudor Rose

its flew samzi, had spd with DS i.l just enjoy the rest forr now


----------



## Abblebubba

:argh:
Hello everyone im so sorry ive been a terrible PMA girl, i havent been on here in aaages, congratulations to the new arrivals, they are gorgeous makes me all brooody again!
please may i come back? and be a better PMA girl? :laugh2:


----------



## 3 girlies

hey hun, how are you & that gorgeous little man of yours? i love the pic of him, he is so cute!! xx

i have been so tired, Sydnee crys all night coz she has a lactose intolerence, shes on drops now & they are going to change her milk, thank god, i might actually get some sleep!!

hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## aflight84

tudor are you ok? my spd has been bad lately i wish i could just stay home but if i go off now i have the fight of my life with mat leave starting early and having to fight for the legality so i'm just taking it easy! don't need the stress of it all to be honest. 
4 weeks today and i'm off! 
Can not believe i'm 32 weeks now where has the time gone?!


----------



## Abblebubba

3 Girlies! Sydnee is stunning, ahh hes great thankyou, hes 8 months old now but still not crawling bless him, he sits really strong and well now, and he eats anything and everything! LOL
At the moment hes sat on the sofa eating crisps watching iggle piggle hes mad for that show, i dare disturb him :haha:
How was everything with Sydnee? 
Anna, sooo not long, and not long untl me and tyler-jay see you and princess bump :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

hehe abs i can't wait to see you and tyler now! and if anyone else can make it to good old essex your welcome to my baby shower. 28th Febx x x


----------



## samzi

aww, id love to but im too far away :cry:


----------



## Abblebubba

Baby shower, are you going to play baby shower games? aha


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! Looking for a little PMA through my next few days nearing ovulation. Its always so stressful for me, because Im always wondering if we caught it or not. Obviously, we havent in 11 months so I guess this is what has me worried:shrug:. Well I am 4 days away from the Big O and we BD yesterday. So question, should we BD everyday or give DH guys time to recover? He has low morphology, I should add.

Hope all is well, with the lucky PMA board. Look at all these babies to be on here:happydance::happydance:!:hugs:


----------



## Abblebubba

Welcome Mrskcbrown, :hugs: lots of possitive cuddles coming your way good luck sweetheart x


----------



## Tudor Rose

maybe rest today then BD until after ovulation. sending you :dust: mrskcbrown!

well my 1st weekend off work in ages because ive been signed off it was lovely lazing in bed no rush to get up. DD just came down and said "mummy its saturday why you not in work?" nosy little madam, she also said yesterday "is it still a secret?" me: "is what a secret?" DD:"that you have a baby in your belly i want to tell my friend" bless her.

got terrible migrane and back pain and all i can take are bloody smarties (paracetamol)


----------



## 3 girlies

aww tudor your little girl sound like such a sweetie. i sympathise with the migraines, i had them really bad during my pregnancy, they are horrible.

im off to hospital with Sydnee, shes not feeding & is crying in pain. I think its silent reflux but i'll let you all know what they say. Hopefully they will give her a prescription & send her straight home :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no hun, hope shes ok, bless her little cotton socks :hugs:


----------



## Abblebubba

Hope Sydnee feels better sooon hun :hugs:
Tyler has been so ill bless him, hes got a cough and a cold everytime he drinks a bottle he throws it straight back up, hes crying and all clogged up when he coughs, very clingy today wont let me put him down 
first time hes really been ill, i feel all emotional. :cry::blush:


----------



## Tudor Rose

hope he feels better soon hun,

Heidi, my sister was born at 33 weeks and had a very sensitive stomach, my mum ended up putting her on soya baby milk and after that she didnt seem as in much pain


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Morning All,

Hope all the lil bubas get better soon!!! :hugs:

I have a stupid wisdom tooth coming thru and it feels like im chewing a golf ball!!! :wacko:

Girls first day at their new school tomorrow. I dont know whos more nervous me or the kids :shrug: 
Its strange down here, my eldest went to nursery and we had to pay for the youngest to go to a play school for a few hours a day. But ive been told that theyl take both the kids into nursery here. I thought Ella would have to miss out on going to play school (cause we wouldnt be able to afford it whilst hubbys out of work) But she'll just be in the same class as Izzie until September when Izzie moves up to reception. Ella will just stay put in Nusery untill the following September :happydance:

How is everyone???
:hugs:


----------



## samzi

Im ok. just waiting to pop!! :lol: 38 weeks today (by scans anyway) :happydance:

no sings of anything today. i know im gonna go overdue anyway but one can hope i dont!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Ah you'll go over due :haha: Just Kidding!!!!

What do you think of the name Esme, Samzi?


----------



## samzi

Nice :)

twilight fan? :p


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Never heard of it lol

Was just looking up Valentine baby names lol


----------



## samzi

ah right :haha:

were sorted with a name ;) im sure you will like it ;)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Cant wait!


----------



## samzi

even got a boys name sorted incase they were wrong :lol:


----------



## Tudor Rose

happy 38 weeks samzi, 

i mentioned the name Esme to OH and he said i,d made it up :(

hope your all well, weighed myself this morning ive out 8 lbs on since being pregnant, not sure if its a good thing or bad thing


----------



## Tudor Rose

<-<- new scan pic 15 weeks 1 day :)


----------



## dawny690

Cute tudor xxxx


----------



## aflight84

girls i need some massive PMA hugs right now. 
Hubby had his meeting with work today to finally get his promotion and salary agreed after nearly 10 months doing his managers old job when she left to be told it's still not 100% confirmed what he'll be getting and to top it all they're looking to relocate staff to waterloo from our home town so not only is he now not getting any more money right now but he may also have a 2 hour commute to and from work each day and got knows what the cost implication of that is. 
and now my mate who's organising my babyshower has told me she's gone and double booked herself for the day i booked the hall for so i either let her organise it and not come or i have to change the date!


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh anna im sorry your having a crappy day, is there nothing OH can do about the pay? he seems to be getting treated unfairly!

just been and bought my 1st baby things
an avent sterilliser
pack of bibs
a cream baby grow with disneys dumbo on (coming home from hospital suit:) )
amd my son picked out a 101 dalmation suit

just a few things but its a start :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

Nothing he can do right now he's been fighting his case for months just getting no further! 
Ahhh the sound really cute! You getting excited now? X


----------



## Tudor Rose

im sorry hun :hug:

yes getting excited now, although had a minute of panicing last night incase something goes wrong with bubs, but i need to stay positive, off to see midwife later fro check up and the quad test hope i get to hear bubs heartbeat!


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hi: hellooooooooooooo sorry i desserted you lot againg didnt i lol :blush: busy time being mummy. :sleep: Im so tired at the mo i have actually got a headache now. I was up til one with her this time which is better than having to get up in the middle of the night but then she was awake again at 6 or just before. I love motherhood but its bloody hard work lol.
how is everyone anyway??


----------



## samzi

hey ladies, hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

:( nasty midwife :( i dont think even vampires can get blood off me! ive been proded and poked my arms all bruised i have go back hosp next week for more blood!

midwife at hosp was a little harsh in the way she gave me information regarding SPD she said dont lift anything heavier than a cup :saywhat: im a busy mum of 2:laundry::iron::dishes::mail::hangwashing: i can not sit round doing nothing, anyway seeing community midwife on monday nxt week and doc on thursday next week for another sick note.


----------



## dawny690

Samzi happy 39wks and only 7 days to go :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## samzi

thanks hun :hugs: i think il pop in between my dates and scan dates :rofl:


----------



## dawny690

Hope so cant wait to see baby :baby: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hey girls, hope your all ok.
Samzi happy 39 weeks!!!
Tudor I'm really sorry midwife was so shitty! Spd is nasty I'm suffering badly but no one reall inderstands! X


----------



## samzi

:wohoo: im a very happy samzi today!!!

OH got over his fear!! ;) :happydance: :yipee:

:blush:


----------



## dawny690

^^^^ ???? What fear babe? xxxxx


----------



## samzi

:sex: while im preggers!


----------



## dawny690

:lol: bless him


----------



## samzi

it was sodding fab as well :rofl: :lol:

he didnt get headbutted or anything either :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

:rofl: samzi


im in so much pain my hips are killing me, ive over done it today nipping round like a mad women trying to get jobs done and bloody paracetamol is not working i could cry, OH is suffering with his teeth he had an unsucessful tooth extraction on thursda and has been in pain he has go hospital and have his gum cut open to remove the rest of the tooth, so he hasnt been supportive and he has a low pain thresh hold so hes self wallowing which tbh is really getting on my nerves i know its not his fault but just want to scream at him!!!!


----------



## aflight84

tudor i'm right there with you. got home from conference at 9.30 last night after a 5 hour drive running around for 2 days has killed me my SPD is so bad and my hips are grinding like mad! 
off to physio this afternoon they're not going to be happy!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Good Morning Ladies, 

Sorry to hear you both are in so much pain. :hugs: :hugs:

My hubby is bad with his teeth too, its a major bug bear of mine when he moans about them. Ive noticed that if i say im getting stomach cramps etc (IBS) then he starts complaining he has a head ache :shrug: :dohh:

Im so confused... i had a 'morning bleed' again in Monday. Sorry TMI but it was brown which would suggest it was old blood. But im not sure whether i should count that as cd1 or just carry on with this cycle!!!!???? It wasnt alot...kinda made me jump as i wasnt expecting it. :wacko: 

But again nothing since..... :nope:

Hope things calm down with your SPD girls. 

Samzi not too long to go now!!! :happydance:

Dawn lovely to see you, where you been hiding lol?????? :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

kayleigh i think you should go see the dr and mention this days of bleeding and ask them to do some blood work to test your hormone levels. it is all a good thing that you're body is showing signs of returning to normal but i know how confusing it is trying to establish your cycles etc. 
do you temp?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

No i dont temp. Hubby doesnt want me too. 

I could go to the docs. As im in a new area they may listen to me more. My other docs were rubbish. Just told me i had to wait six months with no period b4 they would do anything.


----------



## aflight84

it used to drive my hubby mental but it was the one thing that made my consultant listen in the end. 

yeah i'd go and just tell them you've been ttc and came off the depo on * date and since then this has happened and give them a list of the spotting/bleeds you've had. i think they would send you for blood tests to check your hormone levels.


----------



## samzi

hey ladies

how are u? x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Fingers crossed they do that. May get hubby to drop me down today to see if theyl book me in soon. I know its a waiting game with depo and i really have to be patient as its only been six months. Just gets abit annoying when you cant track what your doing.

Hubby hates temping, charting, opks..anything.. he wants the natural approach. Alsong as hes prepared to wait years!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## aflight84

well 6 months isn't too long and you've had loads of good signs already so that's great. it was 11 months with nothing for me and then dr finally gave in and helped as i'd nagged every month from 6 months hehe. it was then another 2 years before anything happened so i think your bfp i just around the corner! xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

heeeellllllllloooooooooooooooooo *voice echos* anybody here?????

how are you girls you,ve all been quiet, babies been proper wiggly today actually felt a kick with my hand hope OH gets to feel it later, got midwife later then viewing a house personally i think we would be mad considering buying a house right now with me not working baby on the way! oh well we.ll see.


----------



## aflight84

oh wow tudor it's all go for you right now how exciting! 
hope hubby feels bubs move soon! 
adam's loving it now mia's wiggles are so apparently he actually moved her today from one side of my belly to the other he thought it was hilarious until i told him it actually hurt me and made me need to pee haha.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey Ladies

It has been very quiet in here Tudor.
Have had a mad weekend. Mum and her partner stayed for the weekend. We spent the day at the beach with my nan, auntie, cousin and cuzs kids. Great fun! Made me all broody as his youngest has just turned one and is super cute! I had to insist on pushing the buggy for him! :haha:

Need to speak to hubby later about what were going to be doing on Wednesday. Itl be a year since i miscarried so hoping to go to the beach and send up my floating candle. Along with a 2nd one for my granddad who passed away in Jan. I did want to get my tattoo done for bubz but all my savings for it went on the move so im thinking of donating blood instead. Not really related but i thought it would be nice if i can help someone. Plus im A- and i know theyre in need of donations from that blood group atm.

Any hoo

Where be Samzi at???????:shrug::shrug: Any sign of bubz yet i wonder!!! :happydance:

Tudor, I love those first lil kicks. Hubby used to get quite frustrated that he could never feel anything :haha: Freaked him out when he once saw a whole arm move across my stomach :wacko:


----------



## aflight84

ahh kayleigh that sounds lovely a nice day at the beach very jealous! 

i just got back from an emergency appointment at the dr's yet another chest infection ARGH!!! Dr thinks i've never really got rid of the it since the first one in October! 

still today was my first monday off down to 4 days a week until i finish work so can't wait now!!!!

consultant appointment next tuesday then we'll all know YAY x x x x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Pray for me ladies! My PMA is so low right now. I really want a BFP. Getting mad now because its been 11 LONG months. Trying to hold onto that last little bit of FAITH. GL to all waiting for BFPs and to those with BFPs already!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Is everyone okay? Havent heard from you guys in awhile.....


----------



## aflight84

we've all been very quiet it's a little worrying where has all our PMA gone! 

well i have loads today - 34 weeks today and i get mia's birthday next tuesday YAY!!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls how are you?

hey samzi not long now hun, 

OH still hasnt felt bubs kick so i think hes feeling a little left out, i on the other hand feel huge, definalty bigger this time round


----------



## 4everhopefull

please can i join this team? im in a mess and really need sombodys pma to be shoved in my face :cry:


----------



## aflight84

Tudor Rose said:


> hey girls how are you?
> 
> hey samzi not long now hun,
> 
> OH still hasnt felt bubs kick so i think hes feeling a little left out, i on the other hand feel huge, definalty bigger this time round

My hubby didn't feel her move until i was like 20+ weeks and even then he got the hump waiting to feel her so gave up and got the hump a lot. It's only now that you can visable see her move that he watches my tummy and is facinated by it haha


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Come on Ladies where you all gone...lol!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im sooooooo busy! Did any one see my candle release for bubs the other day. Pics are on the miscarriage forum. It was so beautiful. 

One more day to go for your bday Anna...excited???


----------



## aflight84

oh i know kayleigh i can't wait. Hubby and I are thinking about just telling a select few the date (obviously you girls will know) but to just have something to share with close friends and family and then still have that announcement like we would if we were giving birth naturally i just want something that is left for us if that makes sense?! I know some people will have a go like i've told the world everything so far why keep this from them but i just don't want people interferring or turning up until i'm ready!


----------



## Tudor Rose

not long to go now aflight bet your excited.!!!!


----------



## aflight84

OMG yes 3 more weekends, next weekend is antenatal classes the weekend after my baby shower then the next is hopefully our last weekend as a two and i'm trying to plan something nice for us like a nice slap up meal or something how exciting hehex x


----------



## Tudor Rose

sounds lovely!
im going back to work at the end of the week even though ive been signed off again, going docs tomorrow to convince them let me go back, spoke to my manager she was thrilled i wanted come back(its more of a financial reason) and i wont have to deal wont heavier clients or the really violent ones. plus one of the senior staff leave in 2 weeks and im kinda praying i get her job as i am trained for her job, i usually step in when someone is sick or on holiday


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all. I am happy that my :af: has not arrived as of yet. Last month it came on today which is the 32nd day. I average about 33 days. I will test tomorrow. I hope that I am :bfp: because I so want it. I just feel my PMA dwindling. I got cramping and thats about it. Over the last few months when I got :af: I had tender BB's, and this month nothing, just lower cramps d they seem more localized to the middle. Well just hoping that this is it!:dust::dust: to all!


----------



## mrskcbrown

:bfn: for me!:growlmad::growlmad: I guess AF is running late! On to month 12. I feel like giving up because it seems it will never happen. Honestly, I love God but I am really upset with Him right now. So unfair!:nope::cry:


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

still no baby here yet :cry:


----------



## aflight84

oh sammi not long now have you been trying all the old wives tales?


----------



## 3 girlies

hi girls, wow tudor happy 18 weeks, gone so fast!!!

Ive had a rough few days, pauls mum has found out she has cancer :( i had to phone paul at work to tell him, it was horrible.

how are you all doing? I'm lost in a world of a screaming baby, potty training & giving up the dummy!! i dont have a second spare anymore!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no heidi! thats awful!, you sound very busy!!!!

come on samzi not long now hun!

mrskcBrown, do you temp? the 1st cycle i temped was our 12 th cycle of ttc and we got pregnant! sending :dust: your way


----------



## aflight84

tudor happy 18 weeks where have the weeks gone OMG that's gone so fast! 

heidi i'm so sorry about hubby's mum do you know what you're dealing with yet?
x x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oh Heidi, :hugs:

Tudor, happy 18 weeks :happydance::happydance: Time does fly when your having fun :kiss:

Samzi i told ya your not guna have that baby till my prediction date :haha: Sorry i know it gets tough hun spesh when your overdue. :hugs: I went over nine days with both :shrug:

Hey to everyone else

Well...anyone seen my ticker :blush: Keeping my fingers crossed. Bloated Tum, lotiony cm (gross amounts for about a week now) and KNACKERED. BUT obviously all signs of :witch: too :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## Tudor Rose

any news of dawny???


----------



## mrskcbrown

@TudorRose: No I dont temp. I do chart my cycle monthly but I just dont have the initiative to temp. Today would be day 1 of my cycle so maybe I will test by friday and there would be some change:shrug:? Thanks for the support!


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
So i've not long got back from my hospital tour that was fun haha. Thankfully adam asked for a wheelchair for me cos i knew i couldn't keep up with them all walking round. so glad he did! can not believe that i'm just 30 more sleeps away from seeing my little girl eek!!!


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls :cry: started spotting tonight :cry: but it could be from :sex: earlier im not sure :cry: xxxxx


----------



## aflight84

oh dawn i'm sorry. I'm still going to keep everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## samzi

our cat is a fiend. we let him in the bedroom last night cos he was sick yesterday. he was good all night and slept on the end of the bed. we wake up and see him laying on the bottom shelf of the changing table on the babies things!! not a happy sam i can tell you! we trust him and then he does something like that. He knows not to go near the baby stuff, from last time he did and he got shoo'd out the room..

gah. well thats the last time hes allowed in the bedroom, esp as she will hopefully be here in a few days


----------



## aflight84

not long now samzi! 
maybe kitty was just trying to remind you he is still there?! hehe x x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Dawny, keeping my finger crossed for you babes. My sister spotted alot during early pregnancy after :sex: 
At one point i remember her going to A&E as she thought the worst as there was so much blood. But baby was fine. Infact my niece is now nearly two years old! Chin up, rest up and i really hope this is for you. :dust::kiss::hugs::kiss::dust:


----------



## dawny690

:cry: CD1 for me xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh hun :hugs: im sorry


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Soooo sorry hunny. xxx

:bfn: for me


----------



## 3 girlies

so sorry dawny :hugs:

Cant believe you are still pregnant sam, give her a nudge from me.....i need some new baby pics to look at lol :)

sorry you got a bfn kayleigh, i will send you some dust :dust:

hows Lisa???? havent heard from her for a couple of weeks!! hope little Jennifer is being well behaved :D


----------



## samzi

well im being induced next sunday (28th) if no sign of baby before then. eek


----------



## 3 girlies

thats not that far away but i bet she surprises you before then :)
have you had any signs yet?


----------



## Tudor Rose

samzi has gone to hospital, think it may be it, im checking her facebook updates!


----------



## dawny690

Samzi update girls Baby is here YAY 6lb 13oz born at 9.43am this morning xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

:wohoo: another PMA baby is here! :wohoo: thank you dawny!!!!! :hugs: i have my scan on thursday to see which team we are on soooo excited!


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: play ball please tudor baby :flower: xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

CD1 :cry:



Good Luck Tudor for thursday :happydance::happydance:

Goooooooo Samzi :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Sorry Kayleigh hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## aflight84

so pleased for sam i can't believe how quick the time is flying we'll all have our babies in our arms soon PMA PMA PMA x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh sorry kayleigh!
OMG anna just seen your new ticker less then 2 weeks for you hun are you all excited!!!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hubby has finally given in and has said he doesnt mind me temping for a few months. It came after i broke down the other day when my friend told me she is pregnant. I couldn't stop sobbing. I mean im happy for her i really am, but a part of me was so jealous. Made me feel so nasty and selfish. 
I think hubby realised how much i really want this. So tomorrow im off to buy a thermometer lol!!! Plus i reminded him that it has been nearly 7months of trying now!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck kayleigh!

well im totally confused went to see my consultant today and he is insisting im 20 weeks and 2 days NOT 19 weeks, he said he was going off the scan sizing not the dates ???????


----------



## 3 girlies

yay tudor, being put forward is always great :)


----------



## aflight84

Omg tudor that's great so your half way already whoop whoop see our pma pregnancies go so fast haha!
Yep under two weeks to go before mimi is with us all! Omg I can not wait I'm getting so so so so nervous now though haha!
Kayleigh good luck with temping I found it helped loads x


----------



## Tudor Rose

had my scan today another :pink: for the PMA girls! we're having a little girl :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Awwwwww Congrats hun

xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Ahhhh yay congrats babes x


----------



## Abblebubba

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## aflight84

Proper freaking out tomorrow is my last day at work and its all starting to feel so real now haha


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:happydance: 11 days to go :happydance: 
​

Not long now


----------



## Tudor Rose

enjoy your last day hun!


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 
Well i can't say i enjoyed my last day but i sure am glad it's over! 
Unfortuantely had to work really late and my manager didn't have the time to do my review today so i have to meet up with him on Monday evening but my raise and bonus is based on it so i wont let it slide! 
can't believe i'm 36 weeks today it's gone so quick! In 11 days mimi is going to be with us and life will never be the same again EEK! I sure hope I am enough for her. So many silly things going through my mind now must sound like a right idiot!


----------



## samzi

wow, 11 days?!!! :wohoo:


----------



## aflight84

yepyep, convinced consultant to bring it forward only he was fully booked at 38 weeks so i got it even earlier hehe x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Loadsa things will go through your head in the last weeks. Will i be a good mum?what if i cant do it? ..list goes on!

BUT im sure you will be perfect. Listen to your own instinct. :hugs:

Having my babies was and is one of the most rewarding, proudest moments ever!!!!! :happydance:


Enjoy your time off, rest up and once you hold your baby in your arms the worry will go


----------



## aflight84

Thanks chick, I think I'm just going through the hormone surges now mixed with panick!
I'll be ok though just wish work hadn't messed me around yesterday can't believe I gotta go for a meeting monday night!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

I have a chart :happydance::happydance:

Finally!!!!!!! :thumbup: Just ignore all the previous months. FF wouldnt let me start fresh so have to just carry on.

I didnt realise but i started FF when i was 17!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God knows what i was thinking. I dont even remember doing it :shrug:


----------



## aflight84

YAY go you! fingers crossed you wont need it for too long! Your bfp is just around the corner you just wait! x x


----------



## samzi

hey ladies, hope your all well :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Had to post this coz im just so proud of my babies
 



Attached Files:







new feb 10 015.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tudor Rose

your girls are beauitful kayleigh!
good luck with your charting i got my :bfp: the 1st month of charting.

hey mummy sam how you doing hun!

hey anna you all ready? not long :)


i wish i could crave something healthy all i wanna eat i donuts and cakes! just had a donut now and i want another!!!!


----------



## 3 girlies

they are beautiful kayleigh x


----------



## aflight84

Hey girls yeah I'm good thanks, getting used to not working now it feels GOOOD! Hahaha
Nearly ready think I got nearly everything now just gotta wash things and put things in their place! 
My best friend is taking me for a girlie afternoon today pampering and dinner
Kayleigh your girls are lovely!
Tudor I was the same chocolate cakes anything bad for us basically but it didn't do me any harm I didn't put on any weight at all until after I was gone 20 weeks! Enjoy it it's our only excuse x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Thank you for the comments just was shocked how grown up they look!!!

Pamper days are always fun, as is eating doughnuts!!

Day 2 of pregnacare and day 4 of temping and my opks turned up yesterday. Oooo i feel all prepared lol


----------



## Tudor Rose

heres some :dust: for you kayleigh!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls....just checking in. :flower:

Earl is 4 months old now, sitting up on his own, eating solid food and babbling away (asleep on my chest at the moment....love cuddle time :baby:) 

So exciting to see the PMA girlies becoming PMA Mummies.:kiss: Lots of PMA from me....I seem to have a good supply lately, despite my ill-health. 

Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## Abblebubba

:hugs:
Hello girls hows everything going?


----------



## aflight84

Hey girls! 
5 more sleeps yay!
Starting to get so nervous now haha
Still got so much to do at home its untrue but I guess we got all weekend hahahaha


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Good Morning! 

OooooOOOoooOOOoooo getting sooooo close now!! Id be over excited lol! Im sure youl manage to get everything done. Although im sure as much as you finish the things on your list, more gets added lol.

Just seen how many pages this thread is now. You could publish that n make it into a short story lmao!

My throat is so sore today and my neck and head are killing me. As much as i loved seeing my mummy yesterday im not sure if seeing her whilst she was ill was worth it. Shes had a chest infection for a while now and i think i may have the start of something ugly. :(

Neeeeevvver mind. Girls world book day today in school. They had to make hats to represent there favourite book. So we did, Goldilocks n the three bears and the very hungry caterpillar. Should be fun.....


----------



## aflight84

Oh yes the list is endless but I'm just focusing on the things I can do x


----------



## Tudor Rose

my kids have gone school dressed as a book character, DS is Iggle Piigle and DD is princess belle from beauty and the beast!.

well my sweet tooth is dying a little and now i want cheese! :haha:

feel very nibbly today think baby is on a growth spurt.


----------



## Tudor Rose

anna are you and OH doing anything nice for your final weekend of freedom?


----------



## aflight84

Ahhh I bet they look so cute hehe

Well we have to get things finished around the house but I'm planning doing our fav meal in the evening for sure! X


----------



## Tudor Rose

lovely bet you can't wait!! :)


----------



## aflight84

I really really can't now!
Mil is challenging me at the moment with me being so hormonal right now she's going to loose!
I feel like a dog on show at crufts only I'm not in the mood to perform! Argh


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive been terrible today poor OH has got the brunt of it all he was only home from work 1 hour and i bit his head off several times i think he's glad hes DJing tonight het away from me! god help my colleagues at work tomorrow and i.l be in charge! 1 thing wrong and off with thier heads lol


----------



## Abblebubba

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/289880-aflight84s-section-today-mias-way.html
Any updates on Annas section today will be posted here for you all, Good luck honey x :happydance:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:happydance:She must be soooooooooooo excited :happydance:


:kiss:Good Luck Hun:kiss:

:hugs:Before you know it youl be holding your bundle :hugs:​


----------



## Tudor Rose

OMG todays the day!!!!! :wohoo: another PMA baby good luck anna!!!!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

ladies :blush: can you forgive me...I have text on the odd time to make sure u are all ok but I am sorry I have deserted here. not intentional you know, just a very clingy jenny lol.
How are we all anyway?
Tudor....bloomin ek woman i cant belive ur 21 weeks already :shock:
Kayleigh hows littlehampton? miss you :hugs:
Dawny - I know u have been busy and not been on much but miss u loads too :hugs:
miss all of you in fact :hugs:
um.....Anna...wel come to you in a mo.
Heidi - well I knowall about you and Sydnee....come on sydneee bubby....drink up lots! Mummy has some nice bits for summer for you to squeeze into hehehe. :)
Samzi - another new mummy....Hope things are still good with you and Isy! she is gorgeous :) :hugs: xx
and back to our newest mummy...Anna. Congratulations girly! Im so so proud of you. I hope everything is ok with you and baby Mia and that you are starting to get used to seeing her in the flesh! ah! the memories...before you know it ul be farting like a trooper hahahaha! :haha: love ya loads chicken and I hope Larry and I can come and visit you in a few weeks time. xxxx talking of visits...I am up for meeting up with some or all of you later in the year and thought as we have all stuck together for so long and according to kayleigh? i think it was, we could write a novel based on how many pages we have here, i thought it would be nice to organise either 1 or 2 meets a year as a PMA friends thing.
what do you all reckon?

the lil madam awakes....:wacko: i best go rescue the dummy to give me another 5 mins lol


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

OooooooOOOooooOOOooo

A meet up yay!!! Thatl be so much fun!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Sooooooooooo nice to see you back Lisa :happydance:

I think we have been blessed with absolutely Gorgeous PMA babies :baby: ALL of them are super cute :flower:


----------



## Sparklebaby

no others takers for the meet up then lol. u n me then on the beach  ha ha. would love a picnic in the park type thing? ideas anyone? cause i have mummy brain, remind me again where you all are. anna and heidi in essex. kayleigh little hampton. would it be better to do one north one south? or a few central.


----------



## dawny690

I would be up for it :D xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Hi Girls, 
Finally home safe and sound after what feels like the longest week in history! Mia is the most amazing little thing i've ever seen OMG girls i'm totally in love with her it's amazing. I'm just going to try and catch up with some posts and will then update you all on what's happened.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

:flower::happydance::hugs::kiss: Happy Mothers Day Ladies :kiss::hugs::happydance::flower:​


----------



## dawny690

Happy Mothers Day Kayleigh, Anna, Sam, Lisa, Lisa and all the other mum's in this thread xxxx


----------



## aflight84

Happy Mothers day girls x x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

Happy mothers day girls! :)
anna Mia is gorgeous

Lisa, im in the North west


----------



## Tudor Rose

hey girls how are you all doing, i have tonsilitis at the mo thanx to DH and a sinus infection :( BUT.............................i passed my theory test today 1st time :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Aflight! I cant wait to have one of those!!!!!! She is beautiful


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, 

Congrats on passing the theory Tudor that's ace news! 
OMG i'm wiped out Mia is keeping me up all through the night i'm hardly getting any sleep at the moment. just had a two hour kip while hubby watched Mia just so i could be ready for the first half of the night stint haha.
Can't believe my baby is a week old today EEK that's so scary it's gone so fast already!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Good Morning Ladies,

:thumbup:Congrats Tudor on your theory test :happydance:. Not so good news about the tonsilitis tho :dohh:

I have been in pain for three days now. Unbearable stomach cramps. Im refusing to go to the doctors for fear of them doing what my last doctor did...nothing!!
I think if it doesnt ease by lunch time im going to have to go. Ive lost so much sleep. Im knackered. :cry:

On the good news front, i am now a proud Fur Mummy to my cat Mischa AND her FOUR kittens :haha:

Anna, sleeping pattern does fall into place pretty soon. You wont even realise until you wake up n panic in the morning that you haven't woken up for the night feeds. I never thought id sleep when baby did during the day but boy did i take advantage of that :haha:


----------



## 3 girlies

aww she is lovely anna, i never get a chance to catch up anymore, if any of you wanna add me on facebook i'm, got my profile pic as a hand

hope you are all ok, i'll catch up properly in the morning, love you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hiya girlies, how are you all?
cant believe im 23 weeks tomorrow!:shock: its flying by this time, got my final dress fitting on Friday for my bridesmaid dress, i.l be 27 weeks when its the wedding. hope it still fits[-o&lt;

well im going to have a lazy day been so busy lately, were geting our new bed delivered later a kingsize one, we need it as my body pillow, bump and i take the whole bed up at the mo and DH has been on the sofa.:lol:

hope all you ladies are okay and babies:D


----------



## aflight84

Hey Girls, I've not been so great at keeping in touch with you all just lately sorry! 
Mia is 2 weeks old today i can not believe how quickly the two weeks have flown it's scary! 
Heidi just added you on fb should have a request from me. 
tudor i hope the fitting goes well. not long now until the wedding bet you can't wait until thats done and dusted so you can focus on the last tri! YAY last tri nearly already how exciting! x


----------



## Sparklebaby

:dohh::blush: any room for a littlun?

i am so sorry i have neglected you all....its tough work this baby business lol....

:laundry::hangwashing::iron::shower::laundry::dishes::laundry::hissy::laundry::hangwashing::dishes::wine: :haha:

love her to bits tho. so how are we all....I do text some of you but not enough. :nope:
im enjoying mummyhood, although im confused at this moment.
jen has never really been a sicky baby and all of a sudfden today she has been sick 5-6 times in space of an hour. had several outfit changes and bibs....well looks like another lot being washed tonight. :dohh: she ok now as she asleep, although i am keeping close eye on her......talk of the devil :cry::dohh:

im sure u have seen updates on facebook of the pics i have taken? is there anyone i dont have on there?


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im out girls :cry:

Just been told i have severe dyskaryosis. Hosp wants me in within two weeks for a colposcopy and treatment. 

Hope to be back soon :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

oh hun i hope you're feeling better soon! x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh Kayleigh i hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Thanx Ladies, Im still really upset and annoyed.

It just feels like the odds are stacked against us ALL the time. :wacko:

Just waiting for my appointment to come through. I feel sick, nervous and angry. :dohh: Im hoping the treatment is done as quickly as poss so i can get on with TTC. 
:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

In hosp 14th May...

Af due today, so if im late i wont be able to go for my appointment. In a way i want her to hurry up n turn up so i can get it over and done with but i also want one more last chance at being pg...


----------



## Tudor Rose

:hugs: good luck hun!


----------



## aflight84

ohhh fingers crossed chick! a bfp could be just moments away! 

i'm in need of a little PMA at the moment girls. Adam and I have split after weeks of many difficulties things just couldn't be worked out and for Mia's sake i had to end things before I ended up being branded with PND cos i don't want to go there. 
Mia's been really poorly too which hasn't helped as i've not been able to get out much with her as she's been really sick. Poor little mite! Off for her 8 week check in a while so hopefully she's started to put weight back on (fingers crossed)

Hope you're all ok x x x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh anna im sorry you,ve had a tough time of it lately i hope things improve and Mia gets better soon x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Oh No Anna, I hope you are okay. :hugs:

I did read on facebook that Mia wasnt too well. Is she bringing up her feeds? 

Ella had re-flux and lost lots of weight, so if its that i know how your feeling. 

I hope you and Adam can work things out (if thats what you want). From what ive read your a strong person and whether your with Adam or not you'll be a perfect mummy to Mia :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

thanks for your messages girls. There's no going back for Adam and I I'm afraid it's been a very long time coming and some of the things he's said to me since i was pregnant have hurt me to my core. The tension in this house is unbareable I sware if Mia could talk she'd tell us herself that she'd had enough of it already. I really don't want her to suffer the same child hood i did so i had to bite the bullet and tell him the truth. 
Thing is it feels like he's had it all planned for a while, like he's been pushing me to this point so he remains the good guy and me the wicked witch. He started realing off things financially and about the animals like he had it all written down on paper who it would have to work. A few friends and family have since told me they thought he was seeing someone else. Wish they'd have told me sooner ARGH! 

On a more positive note, Mia had her 8 week check yesterday and is now 8lb 13oz EEK


----------



## samzi

sorry to hear about you and adam hun :hugs:

Is he still living in the same house as you and mia or has he moved out? tell me to bugger off if im being too nosey :lol:


----------



## aflight84

no he's still here. to be honest i think i'm going to be the one to move out. i can't stand it here!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Must be difficult being a new mum then this happening but im sure you have a strong support system where you are. :thumbup: 

I cant believe Mias put on that much weight so quickly. Its really good!! :happydance:

Its amazing how time has flown by, it only seems like yesterday that all these ickle babies entered the PMA world :haha: 

Hows your bump coming along Tudor???? :hugs:


----------



## aflight84

It's not easy that's for sure but i am staying strong for Mia and just thinking of the future now. She deserves the best and I will make sure she gets it! 
Oh i know i want her to stay small forever but i don't think that will happen haha x


----------



## Tudor Rose

bump is HUGE!!!! :haha: its my last shift at work tomorrow then i leave for 9 months maternity leave i cant wait!!! it will be great spending some time with the kids before thier sister arrives. shes sat breech at the moment her head is right under my ribs so i cant slouch or lean forward.

did your AF arrive kayleigh?

:hugs: anna


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

y'ouch i remember that feeling!!! :dohh:

Maternity leave must be sooo nice spesh in your line of work. I couldnt imagine working throughout pregnancy doing it! Hard enough with just my body fat :haha:

Nope :witch: is AWOL :shrug: 

CD40

But a few comments upset me enough to believe i havent been ovulating at all so im not holding out much hope. More annoyed me that my appointment is friday and im probably going to have to cancel due to impending arrival of :witch: :cry:


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no kayliegh! im sorry hun! :hugs:

well this morning i took the kids school my daughters eye was a little red but she said it wasnt bothering her, i got home and the phone rang it was the school telling me Conjunctivitis was going round and they would like me take my daughter to the docs, so i picked her up, her eye was looking worse and luckily the doctor seen us and she has conjunctivitis. she needs drops four times a day.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

If my girls needed drops id be in for it, Spesh Izzie, she cant stand any thing by her face let alone in her eyes. I hope she gets better soon. I know it can be very uncomfortable.

Well CD41 and :witch: is officially being a biatch (excuse my language).

Have some clearblues arriving today so i will post with results

xxxxxxx


----------



## dawny690

Hey girls how are you all? Well im pregnant for now hoping for a sticky one got my :bfp: 9th of may :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Dawn!!!!!!!!!!:headspin::headspin::bunny::wacko::hugs::thumbup::flower::haha::kiss:


Thats FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:dust::dust::dust:


Im so happy for you hunny xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Its absolutely fantastic! dawn im so made up for you hun!


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

BIG FAT :bfn:

Not even a hint


----------



## Tudor Rose

:hugs:


----------



## aflight84

YAY DAWN THATS BLOODY FANTASTIC!!!! x


----------



## Tudor Rose

Monday- 1st day of maternity leave, daughter(6) was sent home from school with suspected conjunctivitis, later confirmed by the doctor.

Tuesday- around lunch DD temp went very high 40C, and started vomitting Doctor said take her hospital. she was admitted, they couldnt decide what was up with her, she had tum pains, banging head, they were suspecting appendicitis, her temp wouldnt go down. i stayed with her over night sat on a plastic chair, not good when you have SPD. they wouldnt give her anymore pillows she only had 1 and they said they were limited. (i will be taking my own when i go to have my baby)

Wednesday- 2pm she was discharged still none of the wiser about what is up with her. basically she was in the same condition as she was when i took her the hospital.

Today- temp is 38C she is keeping fluids down now and the silly nurse said she could only have calpol every 6 hrs yet is states every 4 hours on the bottle!!! she cant take nurophen as shes allergic.

im more exhausted then if id been work, but im hoping my poor daughter soon starts feeling like her chatty self.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Awwww bless her, she doesnt sound well at all. I can NOT believe the hospital would discharge her when her condition hadnt got any better. Unbelievable :nope:

I hope she feels better soon :hugs:

I would defo take pillows of your own in hosp...i had the same problem when i m/c. :growlmad: (i nicked one from A&E n asked hubby to guard it with his life when i went into theatre :haha:)

Well no more news for me...YET. No af, but getting sore boobies and feeling quite sicky. But these are signs of :witch: so not symptom spotting too much :rofl: 

Have to do a pg test tonight as im hosp in the morning and if they ask if i want the procedure done straight away i can not be pg for it. So i want to know before hand. Although im not very hopeful :nope:

:flower::flower:


----------



## Tudor Rose

when she woke from napping about an hour ago, her temp was a ragging 39.9C and she isnt due for anymore calpol so i threw her in a cool shower and now she sat by the window which is wide open, 
nhs are crap they dont have enough beds thats why they discharged her she vomitted as the doctor was discharging her. i couldnt believe it.

Good luck for tomorrow kayleigh :hugs:


----------



## Abblebubba

congratulations dawn omg that is sooooo amazing to read.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Well my appointment lasted 30mins and they did the treatment there and then. It wasnt as bad as i expected. Just didnt like the injection into my cervix. Once the anaesthetic worn in they started to 'laser' off the abnormal cells. Stemmed the bleeding then let me go on my way:thumbup:

Hopefully at my next smear it would have all gone otherwise itll be a cone biopsy next and i DO NOT want that. So keeping positives vibes running through me at the mo.

Pain was awful yesterday and i have woken up this morning feeling abit sick. Hopefully itl pass by tomorrow. But i havent had any bleeding yet. SO i guess thats good news. Also still no period!! :shrug::wacko:

No :sex: for six weeks though :cry::cry: The six weeks ends smack bang on my wedding anniversary lol. So that should be nice :haha::haha:

But atleast its done and over with.


----------



## Tudor Rose

like you said its over and done with, fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## 3 girlies

oh im so sorry, ive missed so much.

well for me 2010 has been awful. pauls mum is dying, her cancer has spread to her lungs theres nothing more they can do, im devastated :cry: ive never known pain like this. Im getting my smear test booked asap :( 

hope you are all ok & i promise to come on here lots more now xxxx


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Good Morning Ladies, 

I thought id lost this thread, had to find it through my last posts :wacko:

Im so sorry Heidi that your having to go through this. You and the family must be devastated. Thinking of you xxx

May i ask where the cancer started? 

:hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

it started as cervical cancer, they removed her womb in end of feb & she got the all clear, then she started bleeding down below & they discovered more cancer in her tummy & lungs, its a very agressive type so theres no cure, only chemo to buy her some time, which is not going to well already, shes been pretty ill :(


----------



## aflight84

Hi Girls, 
Just posted this in my journal too but wanted to say sorry to you all as i've been like the worse mate in history! 


Can not believe I haven't posted in weeks I'm so sorry got a lot of explaining to do!! 
Where do I even start? 
Well for those of you who know me on facebook you have probably already seen the ups and downs of the past few weeks but after months and months of unhappiness and arguments I finally called time on my marriage to Adam. Things have been bad since before I lost the twins so it's been a long time coming but yeah it all ended weeks ago now and life has been more than complicated! 
I'm still living in the house at the moment well until the weekend i think when i get the keys to my new place! 
I have started seeing someone else (yeah i know that was quick!) but we've known each other for years and always wanted to be together but the time was never right and now well it just is. So we're taking this slowly right now just enjoying being a new couple! 
He is just amazing with Mia like she was his own! Melts my heart when they're together! 
Will try and keep you all updated on the goings on but may be without internet for a little while while i move! 

To top it all the witch hit me 2 weeks ago and is still whooping my arse now with her sily games coming and going ARGH

Love you all 

Anna and Mia (11 weeks 1 day) x x


----------



## 3 girlies

aww anna, you sound so much happier now, life is way too short to be with the wrong person. I hope you settle into your new home quickly :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

Hiya Girls how are you doing?

i cant believe im drawing towards the end of this pregnancy! its gone so quick. since i hit 33 weeks ive been in alot of pain with the SPD. ive woke this morning in agony just waiting for my bath to run see if it eases the pain. little madam is still in breech position and hasnt turned yet! my other 2 was engaged by now.

hope your all well :)


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Hey ladies,

Glad things are on the up Anna. You deserve to be happy!!!! :happydance:

Sorry to hear your uncomfortable with your SPD Tudor. It cant be nice at all!!! :nope: 

Loving the pic Heidi lmao :haha: :rofl: Its soooooo funny!!!

Well ive now got to the 'im desperate to be with bump' now. Im gutted. Since my procedure on my cervix i haven't ovulated at all. So not only has Depo buggered me up, this Leep has smushed my dreams even more. Booked a docs appointment for Wednesday and am hoping that if i offer to pay for the prescriptions that they will give me clomid. Not sure if im allowed to pay for it being ive had a nhs appointment. Im not overly sure how it works???????

Hope every one is well
:hugs:


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

how you all doing?

i miss our chats :(


----------



## 3 girlies

i miss our chats too :(


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

West sussex wont fund for clomid

:(

This is so not going to happen is it


----------



## Abblebubba

Girls 
What happened the thread died are you all okay and still around? :shrug:


----------

